# ***(61) 2015 November Sparklers***



## DHBH0930

* November Due Dates *​
Welcome and congratulations to the ladies expecting November 2015! :happydance:​

*Team  13 Team  21 Team  26*

*October 31*
Twag :pink:
Mrs_Bump :blue:

*November 1*
aley28 :pink:

*November 3*
CertainTurton :blue:

*November 5*
Mimzy3 :blue:
cmdc5 :pink:

*November 6*
Lozzielaula :yellow:
dill :blue:
sweetgirl75 :blue:
xCherylx :pink:

*November 8*
Sunny27 :pink:

*November 9*
ksilme :pink:
CoralInGold :yellow:
naturluvr :blue:

*November 10*
doctordeesmrs :yellow:
jaybee927 :blue:
Smile181c :pink:
Sunshine2014

*November 11*
klsltsp :pink:
mommyB :pink:
PurpleIvy44 :pink:

*November 12*
SweetV :blue:

*November 13*
crazycatlady5 :blue:

*November 14*
Lanfear333 :blue:
Melsue129 :blue:
catmummyof3 :pink:
Amcolecchi :pink:
janna :yellow:

*November 16*
Embo78 :yellow:
frantastic20 :blue:
bluecathy1978 :pink:

*November 17*
meg_bellamy :blue:

*November 18*
KimmyB13 :yellow:
TexMel :blue:
Indi84 :blue:
Olivette :blue:
Loo89 :yellow:
EleanoirRigby :blue:

*November 19*
lomelindi17 :yellow:
MissyMojo :blue:

*November 20*
Heartmom :blue:
Eclair :blue:

*November 21*
DHBH0930 :pink:
Dragon_Chaser :blue:
LDC :yellow:

*November 22*
littlesteph :blue:
Tricks26 :yellow:
missmayhem :yellow:
prettybirdy27 :pink:

*November 24*
ambernwxo
Eskimobabys :yellow:
WantaBelly :blue:
Maries_s :pink:

*November 25*
Trying4BbyBoy :pink:

*November 26 *
AmysU4ea :blue:
Yammas :yellow:

*November 27*
Gypsey4 :blue:
MummyM86 :pink:
BunInTheBelly :blue:

*November 28 *
Niksmommy :pink:

*November 29 *
charliekay :pink:
mrs_sasquatch :pink:


:angel:
Teeny Weeny  :hugs:
beneathmywing:hugs:
Dollybird:hugs:
Butterfly2015:hugs:
happynewmom1:hugs:
nickielg :hugs:
penelopejones :hugs:
​
PS. Made a signature image for our group, if you want it, PM me for the link :flower: I also put it on page 3!

PSS. once we start learning genders I will post an icon by your name blue: or :pink:), if you will be team :yellow: and know now I can put that by your name already :flower: Also any changes to due date along the way I'll update :flower:

*** To join Facebook group add her as a friend and she'll let you join https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys


----------



## DHBH0930

1) When is your due date? -

2) Whats your name? -

3) Where are you located? - 

4) Occupation? - 

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? -

6) How long TTC? -

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -


*copy/paste the above and fill in your answers. As much or as little as you'd like to share :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

1) When is your due date? - November 21st!

2) Whats your name? - Danielle

3) Where are you located? - Tennessee

4) Occupation? - SAHM & photographer on the side

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 1 dd, this is our last!

6) How long TTC? - took 5 cycles :flower:

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - Married for 3.5 years, been together 8. DH is 33 and I'm almost 28. I am still nursing dd, will wean soon though. I gained 80lbs with her pregnancy :wacko: I'm staying healthy this time!!!! I had an emergency c section with her due to high BP and hoping for a VBAC this time! Also I will be over the moon for a boy or girl, but am hoping more for a girl. I grew up with sisters and would love her to have a relationship like I have with them :flower:


----------



## Lozzielaula

Thanks for setting this up Danielle! 

1) When is your due date? - November 6th

2) Whats your name? - Lauren

3) Where are you located? - Angus, Scotland 

4) Occupation? - Social Care Officer

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - No other children, would like one more. Hopefully one boy and one girl :happydance:

6) How long TTC? - I had been TTC for two cycles. 


7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 25, OH is 33 and it's also his first child. We're hoping to stay team yellow, but that might change nearer the 20 week scan :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

1) When is your due date? 3rd nov at the moment but will be c sec so likely to change. 

2) Whats your name? Abby

3) Where are you located? UK

4) Occupation? baby sensory class leader and I run babycalm and ToddlerCalm workshops

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? yes 1 dd aged 3. No more after this. 

6) How long TTC? 3 cycles

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? im 28 (29 in 3 weeks) dh is 29. I have lupus and a neurological issue so will be having a c sec under general. We swayed for a boy so would love one but obviously will be delighted with either. Have a gender reveal booked for 16 weeks!


----------



## catmummyof4

When is your due date? - 20th nov

2) Whats your name? - cat

3) Where are you located? - norfolk uk

4) Occupation? - home mummy

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - i hav 2girls and a boy x

6) How long TTC? - 1cycle

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -cant think atm but im sure ul all figure me out xx


----------



## MissyMojo

1) When is your due date? - 25th Nov 

2) Whats your name? -Jo / Mojo

3) Where are you located? - Catterick

4) Occupation? - MAM

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - Maddox 4, Nathan 2 and maybe another aftert this bump

6) How long TTC? -:blush: 3 weeks....

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -im 28 (29 in july) and ive been with OH 12 years!

TEAM :yellow:


----------



## aley28

*When is your due date?*
November 10, 2015

*Whats your name?*
Rachel

*Where are you located?*
Wyoming

*Occupation?*
Just a stay-at-home-mom for now.

*Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more?*
I have two boys - Ethan (5) and Parker (3). We are done with #3 :cloud9:

*How long TTC?*
Caught it on the 3rd cycle (I'm still in shock!)

*Any other fun info you want us to know?*
I am 27, and DH is 35, we've been married for 6 years in April, together for 7.5 :thumbup:

I'm overweight and have been struggling to lose weight for the past year plus. So I am putting a lot of energy into healthy eating this pregnancy, and will try to stay as active as possible. Gaining zero pounds would be ideal, lol. But my doctor won't complain if I lose a bit, either (he encouraged it last time). :shrug:

We are hoping for a girl this time around. I'm concerned I'll have a bad case of gender disappointment if we have another boy, so we'll be finding out the gender so that I have time to come to terms with a possible boy.

My other two pregnancies were fairly easy. #1 was a breeze, after the morning sickness wore off in early second trimester. #2 brought a lot of pelvic pain, but that was the only trouble I had. I'm concerned the SPD will come back with this pregnancy, but I think I am more prepared for it, so we'll see!


----------



## lomelindi17

Yay this is fun, nice job Danielle! Love the signature too!

1) When is your due date? - November 19

2) Whats your name? - Jess

3) Where are you located? - Maine, USA

4) Occupation? - Commercial Fisherman

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - This is our first, not sure how many we'll have, I've always thought at least 3 but we'll see how it goes!

6) How long TTC? - First month trying

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 28 and DH is 35 and is from Scotland. Been married for 1 year 7 months, together 4 1/2 years. I think we will be team :yellow:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

1) When is your due date? - November 4th

2) Whats your name? - mrs bump for now

3) Where are you located? - Bucks, uk

4) Occupation? - I work in social housing

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - I have a little boy who is nearly 2. Dh says we are only allowed 2 but I'd like 3.

6) How long TTC? - 2 cycles

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - My son looks exactly like me so I'm really hoping baby no 2 looks a bit more like Dh. Poor man, it looks like I cloned my son. Oh and I've lived in the us and Canada but I now live in the uk, which is where I'm from. I'm also a little bit obsessed with cloth nappies, so if anyone is interested then please ask.


----------



## catmummyof4

aley28 said:


> *When is your due date?*
> November 10, 2015
> 
> *Whats your name?*
> Rachel
> 
> *Where are you located?*
> Wyoming
> 
> *Occupation?*
> Just a stay-at-home-mom for now.
> 
> *Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more?*
> I have two boys - Ethan (5) and Parker (3). We are done with #3 :cloud9:
> 
> *How long TTC?*
> Caught it on the 3rd cycle (I'm still in shock!)
> 
> *Any other fun info you want us to know?*
> I am 27, and DH is 35, we've been married for 6 years in April, together for 7.5 :thumbup:
> 
> I'm overweight and have been struggling to lose weight for the past year plus. So I am putting a lot of energy into healthy eating this pregnancy, and will try to stay as active as possible. Gaining zero pounds would be ideal, lol. But my doctor won't complain if I lose a bit, either (he encouraged it last time). :shrug:
> 
> We are hoping for a girl this time around. I'm concerned I'll have a bad case of gender disappointment if we have another boy, so we'll be finding out the gender so that I have time to come to terms with a possible boy.
> 
> My other two pregnancies were fairly easy. #1 was a breeze, after the morning sickness wore off in early second trimester. #2 brought a lot of pelvic pain, but that was the only trouble I had. I'm concerned the SPD will come back with this pregnancy, but I think I am more prepared for it, so we'll see!

Im in the same boat hun i started a thread in third trimester about weight loss if ud like we could chat about it. Also i sooooo want another girl i dont cope aswell with th boisterous nature of my son lmao but were gunna b team yellow lol xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just replying to subscribe. Will catch up later properly! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for the new thread :)

1) When is your due date? - 16/11/15

2) Whats your name? - emily but call me em :)

3) Where are you located? - lancashire. Uk

4) Occupation? - Admin for a busy hospital ward

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 4 children. Two girls and two boys aged 18, 17, 13 and 2. 

6) How long TTC? - 12 months and then we gave up trying two months ago and decided to just be happy with the four children. Then this little oopsie came along. 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm now considered a geriatric mummy at aged 36 :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

We're team yellow too :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly2015

1) what's your due date = 7th November 2015
2) what's your name = Susan
3) what's your location = Swindon UK
4) occupation = homemaker 
5) any other children = 4 dd is 13 ds's are 11, 9 and 3
6)how long ttc = 12 cycles 
7)any other fun info you'd like us to know? = will have to think about this one I think I have baby brain already lol


----------



## KimmyB13

1) When is your due date? - 18th by my Opk but 1st day of last AF 23rd of Jan, so hoping to confirm when I know :)

2) Whats your name? - Kim

3) Where are you located? - UK

4) Occupation? - Account manager in Cosmetics

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - No, this is our first, hopefully one more

6) How long TTC? - came of pill April 2014, first and only AF jan 2015 so technically one cycle :yellow:

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 25 OH 29, been married 20 months! Excited for the arrival of bean, staying team yellow


----------



## beneathmywing

1) When is your due date? - November 23rd

2) Whats your name? - Stefanie

3) Where are you located? - New York

4) Occupation? - Freelance court reporter

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - This will be baby number one and hoping for more!!

6) How long TTC? - 27 cycles

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - This isnt fun, but this was my second IVF cycle ans got my well overdue bfp! DH and I are over the moon!!!


----------



## aley28

catmummyof3 said:


> Im in the same boat hun i started a thread in third trimester about weight loss if ud like we could chat about it. Also i sooooo want another girl i dont cope aswell with th boisterous nature of my son lmao but were gunna b team yellow lol xx

I'll go check it out! Thanks :)

Neither of my kids know I'm pregnant yet, but through some sneaky conversations with my older boy, I've been informed that if we were gonna have a baby, and OBVIOUSLY we aren't, but if we WERE... he'd want another brother. :rofl:

And my 3 year old says he doesn't even WANT any more babies, because HE is the baby and he LIKES being the baby, but maybe we could give him a sister. Not just any sister, but a sister that is a girl ... he made sure to clarify that several times. :rofl:

Having 2 boys already -- I halfway don't think I can cope with another one. its a little better now that they are a bit older, but really all that means is that they get into more dangerous stuff. Really not sure I can cope with that x3 :rofl:


----------



## ksilme

I 1) When is your due date? - November 9th 2015 :) 

2) Whats your name? - Kim

3) Where are you located? - Cornwall, UK

4) Occupation? - SAHM, wanting to start photography business :) 

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? -
1 daughter who is 13 months, unsure whether we will have any more after this one 

6) How long TTC? - 9 months (6 or 7 cycles)

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -
We tried for dd for 9 months and had a miscarriage a cycle before catching, and exactly the same this time!! 
First miscarriage was originally a November sparkler of 2013! 
My daughter was born on valentines day which is my dad's birthday.
I am 25, born the evening of new years eve 1989, another couple of hours, I would have been a 90's baby! 
Hubby is 30, we have been together for nearly 6 years and married for 2.5 years :) he proposed on my 21st birthday in front of my whole family :) 

I have a degree in psychology but there are no job opportunities in Cornwall :(


----------



## Dill

Count me in!

1) When is your due date? - November 6

2) Whats your name? - Michelle

3) Where are you located? - Alaska, USA

4) Occupation? - Legal Assistant (job 1), Customer Support Manager (job 2)

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - No other kids besides a house of furkids. We'd like one more after this!

6) How long TTC? - That's a long story, haha. IUD came out in July, but I got pregnant in June. :(

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I guess it's not fun, but this is my second marriage, which is why I'm getting a bit of a late start on makin' babies. My previous marriage was long-lasting but very abusive. :(


----------



## littlesteph

1) When is your due date? - November 11th

2) Whats your name? - Steph

3) Where are you located? - Hayling Island, Hampshire, uk

4) Occupation? - work on a delivery team for wilkos

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 2 boys, this is possibley our last.

6) How long TTC? - 1st - just over 2 years, 2nd - fell first month, wasn't, January we had a spilt condom, used morning after and February withdrawal method. 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - my hubby wrote the sweetest thing in my mothers day card. he wrote in the corner of my card "and from little bean who can't hear yet but knows you are great"


----------



## Ward

1) When is your due date? - November 10th (changed from 11/6)

2) Whats your name? - Celeste

3) Where are you located? - Pennsylvania, USA

4) Occupation? - Sales

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 5 kids. This will be the last one/first one with my hubby.

6) How long TTC? - 9 months

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - DH is 37 and I'm 39. I was married before, but this is his first marriage (and his only :happydance:).


----------



## CoralInGold

Hi lovely ladies. Can I join? Due the 11th


----------



## klsltsp

Me please!

1) When is your due date? - November 11

2) Whats your name? - Kim ( I think I'm the 3rd one :))

3) Where are you located? - Ottawa, Canada

4) Occupation? - Environmental Engineer

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 2 sons, 8 and 2. I too am secretly hoping/praying/dying for a girl... but fully expect another boy :)

6) How long TTC? - We had 3 miscarriages between Aug 2013 and Oct 2014 so decided that we were done, then had a one shot wonder oopsie... :) And if Em is the geriatric one... not sure what that means for me... hahaha I'm 39!!!

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - Second marriage for me too :) this will be the second with my OH. Also I'll have this baby at 35-37 weeks due to some complications to my uterus.


----------



## klsltsp

aley I feel your pain with boys :) haha although I find with the age gap that I have (5.5 years) it's been amazing! My oldest keeps saying "if we have another boy, we deserve a urinal in the house!!!" sigh... might help lol


----------



## mommyB

Thanks for setting this up :)

1) When is your due date? - November 11th

2) Whats your name? - Mommyb ;)

3) Where are you located? - Canada :)

4) Occupation? - SAHM first and fore most but I'm also a makeup artist

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 2 boys, this will definitely be our last!

6) How long TTC? - got my BFP on my 6th cycle

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 31 and hubby is 37. Together for almost 12 years and married for just over 6. We love to buy and renovate houses. Mostly for investment. Our oldest son who is 4 has lived in 4 houses. But we are currently settled and don't plan on moving as of right now. :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

It's so great to learn some more about you all! Sounds like lots of ladies staying team :yellow:!!! It would be fun to keep it a surprise, but I have no patience! :haha:

Also the 11th is busy! Haha

Any changes in dates after appt just let me know and I'll update.

It's so cool how we are all over the world basically, that's what is so fun about this site :flower: looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :cloud9:

fun fact I missed: DD was born on DH's bday :flower: went into labor exactly at midnight, she came that afternoon. She must've planned it :winkwink:

Here is the link for thr signiture pic (take out both *'s) and just copy/paste it all :flower:

[*URL=https://s288.photobucket.com/user/Danielle_Harrett/media/November%20sparklers%20_zps39qvna7y.jpg.html][*IMG]https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll170/Danielle_Harrett/November%20sparklers%20_zps39qvna7y.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## mommyB

Looks like Novemeber 11th is a popular due date!! :)


----------



## ambernwxo

1) When is your due date? - November 24

2) Whats your name? - Amber

3) Where are you located? - Virginia, USA

4) Occupation? - Not working at the moment.. 

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - No others, planning to have one more.

6) How long TTC? - 1 cycle actively trying, not trying no preventing for 3 cycles.

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I was born and raised in Missouri and married my soul mate in August '14 - He is in the navy and stationed in Virginia so I had to move here to be with him. We are extremely grateful to have conceived our first time trying. I don't think I've ever been this excited about anything before!!


----------



## janna

1) When is your due date? - Nov 17

2) Whats your name? - Janna

3) Where are you located? - Canada

4) Occupation? - nurse (but mostly staying home with my girls for the past 9 months)

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 2 girls (4 and almost 2.5)

6) How long TTC? - We weren't... LOL. This pregnancy is a big surprise!

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - We will find out the gender this time. We only planned on having 2 kids, and sold/gave away all the mat/baby stuff over the past 2 years.... So we've had enough surprise to last us a while! :winkwink:


----------



## Eskimobabys

1) When is your due date? - November 24th

2) Whats your name? -Kayla

3) Where are you located? - Texas

4) Occupation? - photographer/boring desk job

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? -1 DD we would like 3.

6) How long TTC? - 1 month

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - This will be my vbac baby I'll be seeing a midwife this go around I'm excited also a this will be a surprise gender baby:yellow:


----------



## Lozzielaula

I am so glad there are so many of us! :D Its gonna be a busy thread, for sure. I am excited to see scan pics ladies, when are we all booked in for our first ones? I have mine booked on 24th, 8 days from now! Its at 8.10pm lol but I will be posting my pics here for you all to see. I'll be 7w4d or thereabouts at the scan :)


Edit: Thats UK time btw!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Lozzielaula said:


> I am so glad there are so many of us! :D Its gonna be a busy thread, for sure. I am excited to see scan pics ladies, when are we all booked in for our first ones? I have mine booked on 24th, 8 days from now! Its at 8.10pm lol but I will be posting my pics here for you all to see. I'll be 7w4d or thereabouts at the scan :)
> 
> 
> Edit: Thats UK time btw!

I'm actually seeing a midwife so first trimester scans are usually done and unless you're not sure when your last menstrual cycle was or anything like that if you need a dating scan they give you a referral to do one I haven't picked up my midwife yet I'm going to tour the facilities actually this week and I'll pick one but I've already been looking for private ultrasound clinics and I just emailed one to see if I can get in around 10 weeks on the 29th of April hopefully I can get in!


----------



## Lozzielaula

> I'm actually seeing a midwife so first trimester scans are usually done and unless you're not sure when your last menstrual cycle was or anything like that if you need a dating scan they give you a referral to do one I haven't picked up my midwife yet I'm going to tour the facilities actually this week and I'll pick one but I've already been looking for private ultrasound clinics and I just emailed one to see if I can get in around 10 weeks on the 29th of April hopefully I can get in!

Im in a similar situation actually, my first appt with the midwife isnt until 6th april, and my first scan with them will be between 11-14 weeks. I just couldnt wait that long so I've booked myself in for a private one :haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Lozzielaula said:


> I'm actually seeing a midwife so first trimester scans are usually done and unless you're not sure when your last menstrual cycle was or anything like that if you need a dating scan they give you a referral to do one I haven't picked up my midwife yet I'm going to tour the facilities actually this week and I'll pick one but I've already been looking for private ultrasound clinics and I just emailed one to see if I can get in around 10 weeks on the 29th of April hopefully I can get in!
> 
> Im in a similar situation actually, my first appt with the midwife isnt until 6th april, and my first scan with them will be between 11-14 weeks. I just couldnt wait that long so I've booked myself in for a private one :haha:Click to expand...

haha! I wish I could get in sooner than 10wks but it was hard enough to find one private ultrasound clinic that would let me come in without a referral to get quick scan to check my duedate and make sure there's only one. but I can't wait to see my baby maybe then it'll feel more real! be sure to post a picture of your adorable baby bean!


----------



## aley28

klsltsp said:


> aley I feel your pain with boys :) haha although I find with the age gap that I have (5.5 years) it's been amazing! My oldest keeps saying "if we have another boy, we deserve a urinal in the house!!!" sigh... might help lol

The amount of PEE ON TOILET SEATS you have to deal with as a mother of boys is NOT something they cover when you pop out a boy!! :rofl: I've actually been eyeballing my bathroom and wondering if I can put a urinal in there... :rofl: And DH's bathroom too, for that matter. Boys are gross. :haha: If #3 is a boy, I'm pretty sure a urinal would be non-negotiable! :haha:

I am excited about the age difference with my oldest and this baby. He'll be about 6.5 when Baby arrives, and he ADORES babies. Whenever my youngest niece comes over (about 3 months old now), he won't leave her side. :cloud9: So I think he's going to be very excited to learn that I'm expecting, and I reckon he'll be a great help when our bundle makes it home. :happydance: Less sure about the younger one.... he doesn't like sharing the spotlight :rofl:


----------



## aley28

Lozzielaula said:


> I am so glad there are so many of us! :D Its gonna be a busy thread, for sure. I am excited to see scan pics ladies, when are we all booked in for our first ones? I have mine booked on 24th, 8 days from now! Its at 8.10pm lol but I will be posting my pics here for you all to see. I'll be 7w4d or thereabouts at the scan :)
> 
> 
> Edit: Thats UK time btw!

My first appointment, for bloods, giving an EDD, etc, is March 23rd. I'm imagining that I'll be scheduling a scan for the end of April sometime - probably around 11 or 12 weeks... seems AGES away! 

Nobody locally offers private scans though :cry: Or I'd have booked one for 8 weeks!:haha:


----------



## penelopejones

May I join? Just got my bfp 2 days ago. 

1) When is your due date? - November 15 (by LMP) or November 22 (by O date) 

2) Whats your name? - PenelopeJones for now (actually my daughter's name is Penelope) 

3) Where are you located? - North Carolina, but originally from Canada (Hi Canadian friends!) 

4) Occupation? - Professor

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - DD, 19 months. May be one more after this, but not sure. 

6) How long TTC? - 12 months

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 37, DH is 34. We saw a RE last month and did a bunch of tests, then I got pregnant right after an HSG. DD was born on my birthday; this one will be due right around the time of my mom's birthday.


----------



## SweetV

Yay for Sparklers!

1) My due date is November 12

2) My name is Veronica

3) I was born and raised in Ontario Canada

4) I am Operations Management at a box retail store

5) I have 1 DS age 7 in 3 days. We always said 2 but I don't know if I'm done :haha: I would love a girl so if this is another boy I think I may push for another. 

6) I have been TTC number 2 since 2012, this pregnancy took 2 cycles

7) DH and I have been best friends since I was 14 and have been together for 10 years. My pregnancy is considered high risk but I am feeling pretty calm about it. 

I think I will get an early scan next week and I too am looking forward to all the scan and bump pictures!


----------



## DHBH0930

oooooo yes cant wait to see US pics! My doctor will do a "viability " scan around 7-8 weeks, so beginning of April. Hate that term, makes it sound scary :wacko: I can't wait to see our lil peanut!

So exciting for those of you that it's your 1st! I was worried I wouldn't be AS excited the 2nd time around, but I totally am :happydance::cloud9:

Oh and bump pics! I did SOME with dd, didn't remember to do weekly, and I started off over weight so didn't want any pics of my flab bump :haha:


----------



## lomelindi17

I don't have a midwife figured out yet. I have one I'd like to use, she has her own birth center, and she's an ND as well so my insurance will cover her. Otherwise the only thing they will cover is nurse-midwives (only do hospitals) and Ob's, not certified professional midwives. I'd like a birth center birth instead of a hospital, but there are only two in the state, one really near me but they only have cpm's and insurance won't cover it at all. The ND midwife I want is great but her center is an hour and a 15 mins away so I'm not sure if that would be feasible for all those appointments and getting there during labor. I emailed her office a bunch of questions to see if she is really an option for us but haven't heard back yet. I hate insurance!!! Anyone have their doctor/midwife that far away? How do you like it? For our next kids we may do a home birth but we thought for the first we'd feel a little more secure at a birth center.

As far as scans go, I'm kind of wary of how safe they really are (each to their own though!) so I'm hoping to only have one scan done during the pregnancy just to make sure everything is normal. I don't know much about the prenatal care schedule but whenever that scan is I'll post pics. I don't have any appointments scheduled yet except this week my primary care doc (also an ND) said she could give me a referral to the lab to get hcg levels taken, just for my own curiosity.


----------



## SweetV

At 12 weeks I will be transferred to a clinic 45 min from my house, in good traffic. I will have to go biweekly for the 2nd trimester and it will also be the hospital I deliver at. My last midwife had an office 30 minutes from my house as well. It's kind of a pain but worth it to get the care that you want.


----------



## meg_bellamy

1) When is your due date? - 17th November 

2) Whats your name? - Stacey

3) Where are you located? - South Australia

4) Occupation? - Typist/ admin

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - This is my first, and I would like 2-3 

6) How long TTC? - We got pregnant first cycle, I really hope baby sticks [-o&lt;

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I am obsessed with cats LOL. We just got back from Japan and I bought a tonne of cat stuff (they're obsessed with cats too haha) plus I bought heaps of cute baby stuff over there. I can't help myself!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Unfortunately there aren't many options where I live, and it looks like I'll be doing GP shared care during the pregnancy - seeing an obstetrics trained doctor alternating with a midwife at the hospital where I'll give birth. I would prefer a home birth however they cost $5k here, however there is a little hospital nearby which has a new birthing centre, they are very hands off and pro active labour. My sister had a baby there at the end of last year and was very happy.

Also I will be seeing my doctor in a week to see about making my first appt with the obstetrics doctor, however I don't think I'll be having my first pregnancy appt til week 10 or so.


----------



## catmummyof4

omg so many comments lol!! heloo everyone aley28 i am with u on so much there i only have the one boy and hes my youngest and im preying for a girl as my last boys are hard work so hats off to you for the two you have lol and any mum who has morre then one lol!! 

afm i have my midwife apptment booked for the 10th april and then she will arange the scan it can go one of two ways my first and second i had to wait for the apptment to come through the post but my 3rd she sorted it while i was there so we will see lol xx


----------



## CertainTurton

I have already had my midwife app and have a viability scan and consulant appointment on the 23rd March. I can't wait to have the scan and make sure all is well. Have plenty of symptoms so that reassures a bit.


----------



## frantastic20

1) When is your due date? - based on LMP Nov 16 - think it may be pushed back a bit at scan though as I often ovulate late.

2) Whats your name? - Fran :flower:

3) Where are you located? - lovely West Yorkshire, UK

4) Occupation? - I work for a debt charity - stepped down from a management role to go part-time after my first maternity leave

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - I have Henry, who's 2.5 :thumbup:

6) How long TTC? - sort of 15 months - hubby's meds interfere with it quite a bit though

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'll be 37 in one week, hubby is 39. We've been married 4.5 years, together for 8.5. I'm excited to see all the Canadians as I'm mildly obsessed with Canada - we got married in Niagara Falls :happydance:

I went in to be induced with H at 12 days overdue, and 4 days later he still wasn't budging so I had an emergency csection. Hoping for a VBAC this time!! I breastfed for 15 months and am hoping to go longer this time. And I'm another cloth nappy fan, though I mix with disposables whenever it suits me! Definitely hoping to get H potty trained before this one arrives - any tips welcome!


----------



## Embo78

Fran we have a lot in common. We have the same due date, I have a 2.5 year old, my hubby's meds interfered with our ttc journey too, almost same age (I'm 36), I bf my son for 17 months and he self weaned. Was gutted cos I was completely not ready! :haha:
We're currently potty training at the mo. We've made a star chart and every time he wees/poos we colour in a star :) I don't think he quite understands it but he's doing quite well. Although he does seem to hold his wee for a very long time so we're not sure he's quite ready at the mo :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

i'll be a vbac mummy all being well so have to try and sort out which hospitals i can go to :/ ringing the medcentre in a little bit to get an early apt with mw to discuss my options for hospitals, i really want to go out of trust and over the border to Darlington, but we'll see


----------



## frantastic20

Ha Embo I was thinking the same thing! Spooky... Henry self-weaned too, I was devastated (and I actually found I got depressed, I'm guessing due to the hormones). I can't wait to BF again!


----------



## Embo78

Me too :) Max was a proper booby monster too so I thought he'd feed for much longer than he did. I think that's why I was so down when he stopped. I am happy that he completely 100% self weaned though. I didn't have to do anything to encourage the weaning (more's the pity!!) :haha:


----------



## KimmyB13

aley28 said:


> Lozzielaula said:
> 
> 
> I am so glad there are so many of us! :D Its gonna be a busy thread, for sure. I am excited to see scan pics ladies, when are we all booked in for our first ones? I have mine booked on 24th, 8 days from now! Its at 8.10pm lol but I will be posting my pics here for you all to see. I'll be 7w4d or thereabouts at the scan :)
> 
> 
> Edit: Thats UK time btw!
> 
> My first appointment, for bloods, giving an EDD, etc, is March 23rd. I'm imagining that I'll be scheduling a scan for the end of April sometime - probably around 11 or 12 weeks... seems AGES away!
> 
> Nobody locally offers private scans though :cry: Or I'd have booked one for 8 weeks!:haha:Click to expand...

That's the date of my first appointment Aley! It can't come quick enough :)! I'm hoping to get a dating scan pretty soon after that! X


----------



## bluecathy1978

1) When is your due date? - Going off my dates I am due november 16th!

2) Whats your name? - My name is Catherine and I am 37 years old.

3) Where are you located? - I live in Hyde, Greater Manchester, UK

4) Occupation? - Full time stay at home mum

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - I have 6 children already, 4 boys and 2 girls. We are not planning on any more after this one.

6) How long TTC? - We were not TTC, a pleasant suprise :)

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - We had decided when I was pregnant with my last baby that it would be the last baby I had and my husband was scheduled for the snip in feb 2014. We cancelled the appointment as I couldn't quite get my head around it at that time and my hormones will still rife after giving birth. I was just coming to terms with the idea of booking another appointment and wham-pregnant!!
Will be booking him in for the snip before this baby is due as I definitely do not want baby number 8!

I have was induced with baby number 1 at 42 weeks- 10lb 15oz

I had a spontaneous delivery with number 2 at 40 weeks - 8lb 7oz

Baby number 3 took 6 years to conceive and I was diagnosed with pre eclampsia at 37 weeks. Delivered by emergency section at 38 weeks - 4lb 11oz.

Baby number 4 fell pregnant straight away three monthas after having baby number 3! Spontaneous delivery Vbac at 40 weeks 8lb 10oz

MMC :(

Fell pregnant straight away after MMC with baby number 5. Developed GD. Was induced at 39 weeks and had very quick, normal delivery-7lb 15oz on christmas eve :)


By now, you guessed it, fell pregnant straight again. Developed GD once again. Induced at 39 weeks due to lack of fetal movements and ended up with a section. 8lb 2oz.


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hello ladies wow I went to bed last night and there were only 2 pages on this thread now 6 this is gonna be fun lol

I had an early booking with the midwife last Thursday my youngest had slapped cheek so Dr recommended I book in early I have my pre natal bloods Friday to check that I'm immune if I am there not to concerned but I'd be lying if I said it wasn't playing on my mind if I'm not immune I'll have to be monitored throughout so fingers crossed my little squishy' ok I'm there hoping to get my first scan appointment this week I can't wait I love scans they just make it so much more real lol


----------



## MissyMojo

ive just booked an early bird mw apt for tomorrow, My oh is in army and i want things to be sorted for my preferred hospital before he goes away


----------



## klsltsp

Lozzielaula said:


> I am so glad there are so many of us! :D Its gonna be a busy thread, for sure. I am excited to see scan pics ladies, when are we all booked in for our first ones? I have mine booked on 24th, 8 days from now! Its at 8.10pm lol but I will be posting my pics here for you all to see. I'll be 7w4d or thereabouts at the scan :)
> 
> 
> Edit: Thats UK time btw!

Lozzie I have my first scan on the 24th too!! I'll be 6+5 ish days.. they wanted to see me this week, but my doc is away for March Break...I had a very rare miscarriage about 1.5 years ago where the baby implanted on my c-section scar... so they need to check where baby has implanted, if it's on my scar again I will have to terminate... my doc has said that he doesn't expect lightning to strike me twice... since it was 1 in a few million chance the last time.... so we're anxious for next tuesday!! we can wait together!!


----------



## Twag

1) When is your due date? - November 6th

2) Whats your name? - Twag

3) Where are you located? - Hampshire, UK

4) Occupation? - Accountant

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 1 DS, this is our last!

6) How long TTC? - took 2 cycles but 1:sex: the cycle of :bfp: DH thinks he has super sperm :haha:

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - Married for 5 years this October, been together 9. DH is 36 and I am 34 we will both turn a year older in April and only 10 days apart :thumbup:. 

Great thread :thumbup:


----------



## klsltsp

And as for me, I too will be high risk... have a scheduled c-section no later than 37 weeks, maybe as early as 35 weeks. I've been told at any point if I have a contraction that's it...no matter how far along I am... good news is I've never had any pre-term labour, was induced at 39 weeks with my first, and scheduled c-section with my second. I wasn't allowed to try a VBAC, I have a fibroid very close to my cervix, that does not let me dialte...

SweetV where in Ontario are you? I'm in Ottawa :) I'm not sure I"ll be seen as often as, you.. .they'll be using me as a case study which will be lots of ultrasounds... nothing new for me... lol which I love lots of chances to see baby :) and we will find out the sex and then lots of chances to double check!!

So excited for all of the scans coming up!! this looks likes it's going to be an awesome thread!!


Kim


----------



## Twag

I have my 1st midwife appointment booked in for 31st March and I have sent off my request for my 12 week scan also so awaiting the date to come through but looks like it will be around the 24th April!

Seems so far away :wacko:


----------



## bluecathy1978

Got my first midwife appointment booked in for 30th March :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Lots of November babies! How exciting. I have my first beta today... wish me luck!


----------



## mommyB

As another mom of two boys yes it does get a bit crazy. Odds are I will have another boy (my one grandma had 6 and my other grandma had 3), but I would love a little girl as this is our last.

And regarding scans for me....no scan until 19 weeks!! :( Lol. That's okay though, it's what I'm used too!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My first midwife appt is tmrw. A lot earlier than I expected. Welcome everyone.


----------



## Embo78

I still need to make my first appointment with my midwife. My hubby really wants to come too which is so sweet cos the first appointment is sooo long and boring :haha:


----------



## CoralInGold

We're going to the doctors on Wednesday when we turn 6 weeks to fill out our paperwork. Never heard of that before, I thought that was what the midwife done at the first appointment, although it has been 5 years since I had my daughter! 

I have to breath in through my nose & out through my mouth when I'm walking to stop me from being sick. I try & do it as discreetly as possible but I am definetly getting some weird looks! :haha:


----------



## mommyB

Coral the nausea has hit me big time too!


----------



## MissyMojo

i've got a tincy bit of spotting today :/ i know its normal i would be due on today + :sex: plus a BM ... but eek when i saw blood


----------



## Twag

My midwife won't see me until 8 weeks :dohh:

The sickness and tiredness is really taking over and making me miserable I feel sick all day and gag at smells etc and eating doesn't seem to help :(

It is really hard when I am at work feeling sick and tired but sit next to my boss :dohh:

Funny isn't it how different area's of the country have different rules for when you can see the midwife :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

If it makes anyone feel better I'm not allowed to see a doctor, I got this appt by filling in a form.


----------



## Twag

Yeah I am not allowed to see the Dr either just the midwife :wacko: unless of course I have a medical reason to see the Dr that is which I don't!


----------



## nickielg

1) When is your due date? - November 3rd according to LMP

2) Whats your name? - Nickie

3) Where are you located? - North Carolina, USA

4) Occupation? - Assistant Teacher at a daycare

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 1 angel, she passed when I was 24 weeks with her possibly due to pre-e, but we aren't 100% sure what it was. Just hoping for a healthy and happy baby now, and if God wants us to have more, I'm on board.

6) How long TTC? - Since July 2014.

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 28, & DH is 27. We have been married for about a 1 year and 4 months. We have two furbabies, Bear and Buddy.


----------



## mommyB

Why aren't you allowed to see a doctor?


----------



## Twag

There is no reason to see the Dr when you get your BFP they will just send you to the Midwife 
So you have a midwife appointment for pregnancy things unless of course you are ill then you would see your Dr


----------



## doctordeesmrs

1) When is your due date? - 10th Nov

2) Whats your name? - Nat

3) Where are you located? - N.Ireland

4) Occupation? - Support Nurse

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 2 boys and never say never lol

6) How long TTC? - 4 months

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - Team :yellow: but would love more than anything to have a girl.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies.. welcome to so many wonderful women from all around the world.. it's amazing really!! Here we can choose to see a midwife, or we can see our gp until about 12 weeks... or we can opt to see the ob right away. Because of my history I am right to the ob.. he's amazing!! sits and takes as long as you need to answer as many questions as you may have... he's even called me at home before in the evening and spoke to me for about 1 hr!!

I'm freaking out a bit today... feel like I should be feeling sicker... I can go have another beta today so think I might.. I've had 3 so far:

19 dpo - 1332
21 dpo - 2998
23 dpo - 5808

So today would be 26 dpo.. so numbers should be over 11000... I know it may reassure me.. I'm a little bit scared that the number will have dropped... anyways sorry just having a freak out day.. I'm a firm believer in what will be will be... and there's nothing that I can do to change this.... big breath.... 

beneath good luck on your betas today!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your Betas today ladies :dust:

I kinda wish we had that here :wacko: I won't know if all is well with baby until my 12 week scan :wacko: just have to keep POAS to make sure I am still pregnant :dohh: (although the sickness & tiredness should give it away :haha:)


----------



## mommyB

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies.. welcome to so many wonderful women from all around the world.. it's amazing really!! Here we can choose to see a midwife, or we can see our gp until about 12 weeks... or we can opt to see the ob right away. Because of my history I am right to the ob.. he's amazing!! sits and takes as long as you need to answer as many questions as you may have... he's even called me at home before in the evening and spoke to me for about 1 hr!!
> 
> I'm freaking out a bit today... feel like I should be feeling sicker... I can go have another beta today so think I might.. I've had 3 so far:
> 
> 19 dpo - 1332
> 21 dpo - 2998
> 23 dpo - 5808
> 
> So today would be 26 dpo.. so numbers should be over 11000... I know it may reassure me.. I'm a little bit scared that the number will have dropped... anyways sorry just having a freak out day.. I'm a firm believer in what will be will be... and there's nothing that I can do to change this.... big breath....
> 
> beneath good luck on your betas today!!

Same with me (also in Ontario). I'll probably see my GP until 15 weeks maybe then switch to my OB. We have the same due date and I just started getting nausea yesterday so I'm sure it's probably coming. I know it can help reassure you a bit even if you feel horrible. Good luck with your betas :)


----------



## klsltsp

thanks mommyb...

I've been nauseous for over a week already... my stomach rolls all day long, I guess I'm freaking out because with my 2 ds's I was really really nauseous... I keep saying it started "around" 6 weeks... so I should just be patient... lol just so hard after 3 losses... :(

Twag I'm just lucky really, my ob doesn't believe in betas... for him the u/s is the real tool to use ... but my best friend is a gp and she asked if I wanted to do betas... :) and I said YES!!!


----------



## Twag

Ah so it isn't the same as the US as they do Beta's don't they?

Glad your friend can help put your mind at ease :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I was told in the epu that nice guidelines say gp must now see all women within 28 days of reporting a pregnancy. Last time I had to see the gp before the midwife. It seems like every gp surgery is different. The form I had to fill in at gps was designed to be filled in by a doctor. The receptionist was impressed by how much I'd filled in. It was all code like lmp, edd etc.


----------



## catmummyof4

Butterfly2015 said:


> Hello ladies wow I went to bed last night and there were only 2 pages on this thread now 6 this is gonna be fun lol
> 
> I had an early booking with the midwife last Thursday my youngest had slapped cheek so Dr recommended I book in early I have my pre natal bloods Friday to check that I'm immune if I am there not to concerned but I'd be lying if I said it wasn't playing on my mind if I'm not immune I'll have to be monitored throughout so fingers crossed my little squishy' ok I'm there hoping to get my first scan appointment this week I can't wait I love scans they just make it so much more real lol

whats slap cheek if u dont mind me asking hun? xx :dohh:


----------



## Twag

I didn't see my GP at all with DS and I doubt I will this time unless DS is ill or I get ill :shrug: not until my 6 week post-partum check up and even then they were not really bothered about me :shrug:


----------



## catmummyof4

MissyMojo said:


> i've got a tincy bit of spotting today :/ i know its normal i would be due on today + :sex: plus a BM ... but eek when i saw blood

o god thats not a great coincidence is it? xx :wacko:


----------



## klsltsp

MissyMojo said:


> i've got a tincy bit of spotting today :/ i know its normal i would be due on today + :sex: plus a BM ... but eek when i saw blood

You're right it is normal.. but still sucks when you see it!! I'm not going to lie, I check the tp ever singe time I go to the washroom :dohh:

Hope that clear up for you quickly!


----------



## catmummyof4

afm i had a gp apptment waived my bfp stick under his nose he prescribed me folic acid to take and sent me to reception to book my booking in with midwife, that was last wed and the first apptment they have is 10th april!!!! :nope::nope: rediculous y it was so far away!!!! 

my god i have such a bad cold today keep coughing stuff up but im bit better then yesterday lol!! xx :happydance:


----------



## Sunny27

1) When is your due date? - November 8th!

2) Whats your name? - Shun

3) Where are you located? - Alabama

4) Occupation? - State Auditor

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 1 dd, this is our last!

6) How long TTC? - took 16 cycles 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - Married for 9 years, been together 11. DH is 29 and I'm 28.


----------



## Butterfly2015

catmummyof3 said:


> Butterfly2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies wow I went to bed last night and there were only 2 pages on this thread now 6 this is gonna be fun lol
> 
> I had an early booking with the midwife last Thursday my youngest had slapped cheek so Dr recommended I book in early I have my pre natal bloods Friday to check that I'm immune if I am there not to concerned but I'd be lying if I said it wasn't playing on my mind if I'm not immune I'll have to be monitored throughout so fingers crossed my little squishy' ok I'm there hoping to get my first scan appointment this week I can't wait I love scans they just make it so much more real lol
> 
> whats slap cheek if u dont mind me asking hun? xx :dohh:Click to expand...


It's also known as fifth disease or parvovirus B19 its a viral infection very common in kids but can increase the risk of miscarriage and rarely can cause foetal hydrops in pregnant women which would mean the baby might need a blood transfusion in the womb most children don't display any symptoms at all or there mild and go unnoticed. My mum doesn't remember me having it and I was told its unusual to get it as an adult. It really does look like you've been slapped in the face hot puffy red cheeks and flu like symptoms xx


----------



## catmummyof4

Butterfly2015 said:


> catmummyof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies wow I went to bed last night and there were only 2 pages on this thread now 6 this is gonna be fun lol
> 
> I had an early booking with the midwife last Thursday my youngest had slapped cheek so Dr recommended I book in early I have my pre natal bloods Friday to check that I'm immune if I am there not to concerned but I'd be lying if I said it wasn't playing on my mind if I'm not immune I'll have to be monitored throughout so fingers crossed my little squishy' ok I'm there hoping to get my first scan appointment this week I can't wait I love scans they just make it so much more real lol
> 
> whats slap cheek if u dont mind me asking hun? xx :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's also known as fifth disease or parvovirus B19 its a viral infection very common in kids but can increase the risk of miscarriage and rarely can cause foetal hydrops in pregnant women which would mean the baby might need a blood transfusion in the womb most children don't display any symptoms at all or there mild and go unnoticed. My mum doesn't remember me having it and I was told its unusual to get it as an adult. It really does look like you've been slapped in the face hot puffy red cheeks and flu like symptoms xxClick to expand...

o god that doesnt sound great when will u get the results? xx


----------



## lomelindi17

I haven't had any nausea yet except one little 3 hour bit at 11 dpo but it stopped when I ate something. I'm really hoping I don't get any more at all because it will make it much harder to work, I already get sea sick sometimes as it is so I don't need m/s on top of it! My test lines keep getting darker so I'm not worried. Worrying doesn't help anything anyway haha. Think I will get my betas done Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## Butterfly2015

I'm not sure my gp and midwife don't seem concerned at all as chances are I had it as a kid but it just went unnoticed if I'm not immune I'll have to have regular scans and bloods done but that's about all I know I guess they just have to cross that bridge if it gets to it I feel fine though so that's a good sign it's gonna bother me until I have my first scan regardless of the blood results I don't think I'll be able to properly physically relax till I see my little squishy on that screen


----------



## aley28

lomelindi17 said:


> I haven't had any nausea yet except one little 3 hour bit at 11 dpo but it stopped when I ate something. I'm really hoping I don't get any more at all because it will make it much harder to work, I already get sea sick sometimes as it is so I don't need m/s on top of it! My test lines keep getting darker so I'm not worried. Worrying doesn't help anything anyway haha. Think I will get my betas done Wednesday and Friday.

I've had strong nausea since like 10DPO, minus this weekend when I felt pretty OK. I've already thrown up once, and my stomach is so constantly upset that its hard to eat.

Eating a couple crackers straight away in the morning helps, but they taste so nasty too. I'm already tired of feeling gross :haha:


----------



## KimmyB13

I don't have any serious nausea yet, little worried that I don't have enough symptoms, only roughly 18dpo, so it's probably too early but I can't help worrying :( x


----------



## catmummyof4

o aley ur soo lucky lol!! im not as bad as some have been but it is quite bad xx


----------



## Lozzielaula

Urghhh so jealous of you ladies who dont have nausea! :haha: what I wouldnt give to be able to eat an actual meal! Even just thinking of food makes me feel disgusting, until I think of one obscure thing that I *must* eat right that second. Today it's a chicken mayonaisse baguette! Yesterday it was chow mein... But then I can only eat a bite or two and i'm back to feeling total disgust for my meal :haha:

xx


----------



## catmummyof4

kimmy some people can go whole pregnancys without any symptoms so im sure ur fine hunny xx


----------



## nickielg

Butterfly2015 said:


> I'm not sure my gp and midwife don't seem concerned at all as chances are I had it as a kid but it just went unnoticed if I'm not immune I'll have to have regular scans and bloods done but that's about all I know I guess they just have to cross that bridge if it gets to it I feel fine though so that's a good sign it's gonna bother me until I have my first scan regardless of the blood results I don't think I'll be able to properly physically relax till I see my little squishy on that screen

I hope everything's good for you! I work at a daycare and just found out one of the little girls in a classroom I'm in often has it. She has the rash now, has had it since like Wednesday so I think I'm in the clear.


----------



## aley28

I keep reading that most morning sickness symptoms start kicking in around week 6. So I fully expect to be puking my brains out by next weekend. :rofl:

Only food I'm really wanting at all right now is plain bread with butter on it. So weird. But I could gobble that down all day long. :roll:


----------



## Dill

Lozzielaula said:


> Urghhh so jealous of you ladies who dont have nausea! :haha: what I wouldnt give to be able to eat an actual meal! Even just thinking of food makes me feel disgusting, until I think of one obscure thing that I *must* eat right that second. Today it's a chicken mayonaisse baguette! Yesterday it was chow mein... But then I can only eat a bite or two and i'm back to feeling total disgust for my meal :haha:
> 
> xx

This, so much. I can only eat that ONE THING, and only a little bit, and then I never want to see it again. My fridge is overflowing with random items with just a few nibbles taken out.


----------



## Twag

I am the same with drinks also :sick:

Mine defo ramped up at 6 weeks :wacko: I am seeing that by the end of the week I am going to be head down the toilet :sick: I am starting to gag when I put food in my mouth :(


----------



## mommyB

KimmyB13 said:


> I don't have any serious nausea yet, little worried that I don't have enough symptoms, only roughly 18dpo, so it's probably too early but I can't help worrying :( x

My first pregnancy was a breeze! No nausea at all. And barely any symptoms the entire pregnancy. My second one I had nausea and now my third it's started as well. Every pregnancy is different so I wouldn't worry. Plus I find most symptoms pick up around the 6 week mark, so maybe yours are on the way ;)


----------



## MissyMojo

i get quite early on with food aversions. only wanting plain light foods, and coffee!!! i switch from tea to coffee and thats how i knew to test !


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome all the new ladies! Wow this thread is moving fast!!! Already 32 of us :happydance:

MissyMojo: i'm sure its nothing too, probably from the BD, but it would freak me out as well, I check the TP everytime i use the bathroom :wacko: thankfully nothing so far! I had spotting with dd around 5-6 weeks, it was nothing, but still worried me!

klsltsp: Good luck with your beta results! I'm sure they will be great. I have never had them done, just know they double every 2 days early on, so looks like you are doing great so far! :flower:

Butterfly2015: Hope you get your scan soon and hope your little bean doesn't have that. FX for perfectly healthy LO :flower:

lomelindi17: yar for darker lines! its so nice to see isn't it? GL with your betas, will be nice to have hard numbers to compare rather than just pink lines 

Aley28: so sorry you are feeling so sick :hugs:, hopefully it passes soon! Glad the crackers help! I only wanted plain bread with butter for dd too (or plain buttered pasta) 

KimmyB13: i know its hard not to worry, but I still have nothing too, and with dd no signs till 7 weeks or so! So try and see it as a blessing! :flower:

Lozzielaula: so sorry for you too being so sick :hug: Its all for a good cause tho! :flower:

Dill: i remember my fridge being like that with dd, finally something sounded OKAY then after 1-2 bites, it was gross again... :haha:

Twag: oh no! sorry MS is getting to you too! I did find preggo pops worked for me, it at least kept me from puking...

AFM I'm like some of you ladies, no MS yet, I'm grateful though! With dd it came around 7 weeks or so, only threw up once but felt nauseated 24/7 till a little into 2nd tri. Im fully expecting to feel more symptoms in a couple weeks. Its still SO early for me.

I'm still poas as well, just to know I'm still preggers :flower: Mostly just IC's that I have left. Today did a FRER that I have left, will do one more end of the week. I want to see the control line be super faded! It's getting there :happydance: Then CB digi with weeks on saturday or sunday to see 3+, then I'm DONE! :haha:

So sorry for some of you ladies feeling so sick, hopefully it passes by 2nd trimester!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9882 (Large).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyMojo

Im all out of expensive tests - just got ic's left.... is it sad i want to buy more FRER?? 

im having more back ache than ususal :( but also having to push the double buggy atm as 4yo has sprained his ankle and cant walk to nursery! hes damn heavy!


----------



## aley28

Oh my goodness, that FRER makes me want to pee on something else just to see how dark it is :rofl: (I won't... my husband would never let me buy more pregnancy tests when we both already know that I'm pregnant :haha:)


----------



## DHBH0930

MissyMojo said:


> Im all out of expensive tests - just got ic's left.... is it sad i want to buy more FRER??
> 
> im having more back ache than ususal :( but also having to push the double buggy atm as 4yo has sprained his ankle and cant walk to nursery! hes damn heavy!




aley28 said:


> Oh my goodness, that FRER makes me want to pee on something else just to see how dark it is :rofl: (I won't... my husband would never let me buy more pregnancy tests when we both already know that I'm pregnant :haha:)

Haha! sorry I mad you guys want to pee on more stuff! :haha: I'll be the enabler, you totally should get some! :winkwink:


----------



## CoralInGold

Oooh DHB how lovely is it seeing the line darker than the control line!

All those months of squinting & there it is, smack bang in your face! :cloud9:

This was mine the other day


----------



## DHBH0930

CoralInGold yours looks so great too! I know what you mean, no more staring and squinting at shadows hoping they mean something! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

Got my beta # back at 126! I am really pregnant! So excited


----------



## catmummyof4

wow look at those lines i want a stick to pee on lmao my oh wouldnt let me tho lol!!! :haha:


----------



## lau86

Hi everyone! Can I join please? I'm around 9dpo and got faint positive yesterday. I reckon my due date if everything god willing goes well will be around end of November. My last two babies were two weeks late so This one will almost certainly be born in December but it will be nice chatting with you all!


----------



## Heartmom

Hey I'd love to join this November babies group! 

1) When is your due date? - November 20th. 

2) Whats your name? - Melissa 

3) Where are you located? - NY, USA

4) Occupation? - stay at home mom

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - we have an almost 2 year old boy. 

6) How long TTC? - we were lucky, it happened on the first try both times. 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 29 and DH is 31. We have been married for 3 years! Last time I was pregnant with my boy, i had a very easy first trimester with no MS. The last two were more difficult because although, I'm not overweight, I had gestational diabetes and he was a pretty big baby! I plan on eating very healthy from the stArt of this pregnancy, to hopefully keep baby at a healthy weight.


----------



## KimmyB13

So just did another test as this few symptom business was driving me mad! Was strongest yet and it was done in the evening, will upload a pic when I get home from work x


----------



## lomelindi17

Oh I feel so bad for everyone with bad nausea already!! Honestly maybe Mommypotamus is on the right track: https://www.mommypotamus.com/the-real-cause-of-morning-sickness/ . I've been taking magnesium glycinate supplements (form that is easiest on your tummy)(Pure Encapsulations is a very good brand) in addition to my prenatals because there is growing evidence that magnesium deficiency can cause m/s, and that most people have a deficiency. Low blood sugar is another major cause but might also be related to the magnesium. She also says that pregnancy inhibits magnesium absorption so it makes sense. It might be worth looking into to see if it helps, if it's possibly avoidable to be miserable all the time, it's worth a try right? It may not work all the way but maybe it could at least take the edge off. 

I also made my own herbal pregnancy tea so maybe that is helping. It gives a big boost of nutrition, tones the uterus, cleans the blood, supports the liver and kidneys, calms stress, gives energy, etc. I find that I crave it every day so it must be doing good. It has red clover flower, nettle leaf, red raspberry leaf, dandelion leaf, alfalfa, oat straw, and rose hips. Maybe I will get flooded with m/s in a few weeks after all lol but so far so good! 

Kimmy, I don't see a lack of symptoms as any indication that something is wrong, rather I see it as a sign that the body is coping really well with the changes and is a sign of good health. So look on the bright side! :) 

I keep poas every day too, I have like 3 packs of expired opk's which are fun because they get reallllyyy dark haha. Almost out of my ic's, my one from today was really dark so that is nice to see! Used my last frer on 14dpo but I have one more digi to use at some point. lol Dh is going to think I'm a nutcase when he gets home next weekend and sees the massive test collection all neatly lined up on my bathroom shelf :haha:


----------



## lomelindi17

And hello to Heartmom, lau86, and Sunny27!


----------



## KimmyB13

Tonight's test- 18dpo x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## littlesteph

Staying team yellow hopefully, we I am anyway, hubby wants to find out so I said he can but its not to tell me and if anyone else wants to know he can tell them when I am in ear shot. 
got my doctors appointment on the 24th hoping to get that changed to an earlier one now that hubby said he'll take me.


----------



## CoralInGold

beneathmywing said:


> Got my beta # back at 126! I am really pregnant! So excited


Great news sweet xx


----------



## mommyB

Awesome news beneathmywing! 

Congrats and welcome to the new BFP's :)


----------



## penelopejones

Missy - I had spotting today too. It freaked me out even though I know it is normal. 

I'm on vacation so I plan to call a midwife when I get back, but I'm up in the air about where to have the baby. We may be moving one town over so that will affect who I decide to see. In my state home births are practically illegal so that's not an option. Nurse midwives are permitted to work in hospitals, but they tend to be more medically oriented and do not spend a lot of time with you before, during, or after delivery. 

There are a couple of birthing centers which I would like to try, but I had complications with my daughter so I'm a bit wary. I do want to do another natural childbirth but did not feel supported last time (hospital birth with midwives who basically act like ob/gyns in that they just pop in from time to time. The labor and delivery nurse was basically the one to coach you through, and they aren't particularly partial to natural childbirth. I felt like I was basically on my own despite having taken courses with DH). I think I'll probably end up hiring a doula this time and giving birth in a hospital with a midwife. Anyone else planning a natural birth?


----------



## aley28

I barfed earlier. :wacko: And have been feeling terrible ever since! :haha:
But if magnesium might help, I'll be more diligent about supplementing it. :thumbup: I did some epsom salt soaks this weekend - maybe that's why I felt better?!

Magnesium can also help with restless legs as you get further along in the pregnancy. That's why I was using epsom salts, actually -- already got some jumpy legs :roll:


----------



## littlesteph

hate restless legs, I've always had it anyway , it was really bad in the last tri with my first and had it from the start most nights with my 2nd :(


----------



## ksilme

I had my first midwife appt last fri (13th) at 5+4, normally they don't see you here til 8 weeks either, but she isn't listening to me in regards to long cycles and put me down as 2 weeks ahead of what I am x x

I cannot wait for our first scan, need reassurance! Had a horrible dream last night where I had a miscarriage, and the baby was tiny but a proper little baby and I was so upset and didn't want to lose the baby, so I had wrapped it in some tissue and was carrying it around with me :( I woke up sobbing :( xx


----------



## aley28

Penelope, I'd like another unmedicated birth at least, though not being induced would be ideal! I didn't have support even from my husband last time when I refused the epidural, but I expect it'll be different this time -- at least DH should be able to muster up some support, as he's seen I CAN do it. :haha:

There are no birthing centers around here -- the closest is 1.5 hours away and in another state. So I'm planning on delivering in the same hospital that the other 2 babies were born in, and I'm good with that. :thumbup:

I'm SO EXCITED for labor and delivery. :rofl:


----------



## DHBH0930

KimmyB13: great dark line! :flower:

littlesteph: wow that takes some will power to not want to find out, especially if everyone around you knows! I Couldn't Stand DH knowing if I didn't :haha:

aley28: oh man! Sorry about the throwing up :hugs: ugh and I know all too well about the restless legs. I get them even while not pregnant. But it's gets worse when I am pregnant, and the farther along the worse it gets. So annoying and makes it hard to sleep

With the RLS it's hard to sleep just also feel restless all over like I'm caffinated but I'm not, so sleep hasn't been great :wacko:


----------



## penelopejones

Aley - My DH wasn't on board last time either. He was like, "You're going to be in pain." And I was like, "So?" 

We did take a hypnobirthing class together and he got more into it, although most of those techniques went out the window once I was in active labor. Next time, I'm going to try to enact more of the strategies.


----------



## SweetV

Wow does this thread ever move fast!

I'm sorry to all the ladies suffering from ms already. I was lucky to not really ever throw up in the first tri but I get really dizzy. I also get restless leg and charlie horses in the middle of the night. So far my only real symptom are my boobs. They are on fire and huge. 

Super excited to get my appt for an us tomorrow. I am hoping they can fit me in at the end of the week. 

klsltsp - I'm in Toronto so not too far!


----------



## lomelindi17

Aley that is probably just what it was! You should do some experimenting  Magnesium is better absorbed through the skin from what I understand. They recommend frequent epsom salt baths or you can do nightly epsom salt foot soaks, along with the supplements. I've only had it a few times before but RLS is so obnoxious that I would do pretty much anything to avoid that one lol! I do an ES bath now anytime I feel crappy, have a cold, etc, it helps everything. 

I just found out about something called HypnoBabies, anybody ever heard of it or used it? I guess it's a specific version of hypnobirthing that is supposed to use medical grade anesthetic self-hypnosis so it is more effective at reducing or even eliminating labor and birth pain. I watched a few videos, one woman has a youtube channel and she put up videos of her two home births, the first was before she knew about hypnobabies and the second was using it, and the difference in the two is incredible. She barely made a peep the second time, and the birth was super quick and easy I guess. I'm looking into it, might be worth the effort. I guess you have to listen to the hypnosis cd's for a couple months at least before the birth to have the best effect. But in a bunch of the stories the women said they didn't even feel the ring of fire at all. I think that alone would be worth it lol. It's a little early but I might get it to see how I like it. They had a free mp3 of a relaxation hypnosis track, which actually worked on me, I guess the more you do it the better it works, but I think it will at least help me to stay de-stressed at work. 

I read about pregnancy stuff way too much, sorry lol. :haha:


----------



## aley28

ksilme, that dreams sounds terrible. Some pregnancy dreams can be good (er, REALLY really good... pregnancy is the only time I orgasm in my sleep! :blush:) but the bad dreams are really, really bad. And they always feel so read :nope:
:hugs:

As for restless legs; I'm going to try epsom salts more this pregnancy to prevent it, but my doctor also says to use a bit of Icy Hot on them -- it really does help, even if it smells horrendous to a pregnant nose!!!

Penelope, I'm useless at following through on going to classes :rofl: but I do think I'll pick up some books this time about it. I had the perfect labor last time, and I doubt that Mother Nature is going to arrange for that to happen again all on its own. I might need to be more prepared rather than just stubborn this time. :rofl:

SweetV, OMG charlie horses. I'd rather be puking, honestly. :wacko:

lomelindi, I think a mandatory 20 minutes every night with my feet in the foot spa thingy with epsom salts and lavender oil sounds quite nice! :rofl: I'm going to start doing this!


----------



## Eskimobabys

I'm going to tour the 1st of 3 birthing centers tomorrow! Than 1 on Wednesday and last one on Thursday:thumbup: also I'll be 4wks tomorrow on Tuesday man this is going by slow but that's what happens when you find out your pregnant so early! lol


----------



## meg_bellamy

I can't keep up with this thread!! 
I'm seeing my Dr on Monday and hopefully will be able to arrange my first antenatal appt at 8 wks or so. 
I feel a little nauseated today but not much. I spoke to my sister today and she said she never threw up during her 2 pregnancies and felt sick maybe 4-5 days, so i hope I'm like her lol


----------



## KimmyB13

This thread moves so quick &#55357;&#56842;

Re birth, have any of you ladies who are already mummies had or tried and water birth? 

Ksilme- I think that's what the midwife will do when I go for my appointment! I go on Monday which in my estimation will make me 5w+5 but If she goes by my long cycle it'll make me 8w+3 days! When do they figure it out, when you have your first ultrasound?


----------



## ksilme

Yeah, I guess so Kimmy x that's what they did with dd, had me down for 10 days ahead, had the ultrasound and I was right x but this time they are not believing me again x 
The worst midwife I have had was when in labour, I said I needed to push but she refused to examine me and basically said I was making it up! As she said ibhav only 4cm 10 mins earlier - I was quite upset and annoyed so went and sat in the bathroom for an hour and did my thing, then got taken up to delivery and they were very shocked to discover I was indeed fully dilated and 25-30 mins later, she was here xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i woke this morning feeling nauseous, but the "i must eat" kind, 

also did an ic today :D nice an pink :D


----------



## Smile181c

Wow there's so many pages already!! 

1) When is your due date? - 11th November 2015

2) Whats your name? - Chloe (but I go by Clo too!)

3) Where are you located? - Worcester, England

4) Occupation? - Administration officer

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 1 little boy, Max. He's 2.5 years old.

6) How long TTC? - Caught the eggy on our first cycle :) 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 23, DH is 24. We have one cat called Frankenstein - but who only answers to 'Cat' and one puppy called Milo :) Ummmmmm...I gained a lot of weight with my first pregnancy (4 stone/56lbs!) so I am determined to only gain what is necessary this time around. Trying to eat healthy and keep active :) Had an emcs last time so hoping for vbac this time around :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

KimmyB13 said:


> Re birth, have any of you ladies who are already mummies had or tried and water birth?

I didn't get what I wanted last time due to complications but I'm hoping for a nice straightforward birth this time. My local hopsital has just opened up a MW led birthing centre so going to the open day this weekend and hopefully put my name down for a water birth!


----------



## MissyMojo

I tried being in water in the early stages with both my boys and it only made me sleepy....
Third Time around I just want darkness and bean bags.... Really want to avoid emcs/constant monitoring and being told how to be positioned


----------



## catmummyof4

ths thread moves soo quick so im gunna reply one person at a time lol!!!





penelopejones said:


> Missy - I had spotting today too. It freaked me out even though I know it is normal.
> 
> I'm on vacation so I plan to call a midwife when I get back, but I'm up in the air about where to have the baby. We may be moving one town over so that will affect who I decide to see. In my state home births are practically illegal so that's not an option. Nurse midwives are permitted to work in hospitals, but they tend to be more medically oriented and do not spend a lot of time with you before, during, or after delivery.
> 
> There are a couple of birthing centers which I would like to try, but I had complications with my daughter so I'm a bit wary. I do want to do another natural childbirth but did not feel supported last time (hospital birth with midwives who basically act like ob/gyns in that they just pop in from time to time. The labor and delivery nurse was basically the one to coach you through, and they aren't particularly partial to natural childbirth. I felt like I was basically on my own despite having taken courses with DH). I think I'll probably end up hiring a doula this time and giving birth in a hospital with a midwife. Anyone else planning a natural birth?

whereabouts are you hun that sounds really bad that u didnt feel supported :cry:


----------



## catmummyof4

aley28 said:


> I barfed earlier. :wacko: And have been feeling terrible ever since! :haha:
> But if magnesium might help, I'll be more diligent about supplementing it. :thumbup: I did some epsom salt soaks this weekend - maybe that's why I felt better?!
> 
> Magnesium can also help with restless legs as you get further along in the pregnancy. That's why I was using epsom salts, actually -- already got some jumpy legs :roll:

o god i forgot about restless legs bleurgh i hated them had sooo bad with third :( xx


----------



## catmummyof4

ksilme said:


> I had my first midwife appt last fri (13th) at 5+4, normally they don't see you here til 8 weeks either, but she isn't listening to me in regards to long cycles and put me down as 2 weeks ahead of what I am x x
> 
> I cannot wait for our first scan, need reassurance! Had a horrible dream last night where I had a miscarriage, and the baby was tiny but a proper little baby and I was so upset and didn't want to lose the baby, so I had wrapped it in some tissue and was carrying it around with me :( I woke up sobbing :( xx

omg thats soo sad at least with being put forward you will get ur scan date earlier xxx


----------



## catmummyof4

aley28 said:


> Penelope, I'd like another unmedicated birth at least, though not being induced would be ideal! I didn't have support even from my husband last time when I refused the epidural, but I expect it'll be different this time -- at least DH should be able to muster up some support, as he's seen I CAN do it. :haha:
> 
> There are no birthing centers around here -- the closest is 1.5 hours away and in another state. So I'm planning on delivering in the same hospital that the other 2 babies were born in, and I'm good with that. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm SO EXCITED for labor and delivery. :rofl:

im there with you lol!!! god i love the labour experiance iv never made it without and epidurall and iv always known the sex well this one im going with pethidine and gas and air and staying team :yellow:


----------



## catmummyof4

KimmyB13 said:


> This thread moves so quick &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Re birth, have any of you ladies who are already mummies had or tried and water birth?
> 
> Ksilme- I think that's what the midwife will do when I go for my appointment! I go on Monday which in my estimation will make me 5w+5 but If she goes by my long cycle it'll make me 8w+3 days! When do they figure it out, when you have your first ultrasound?

yh i used the pool when i had my second it helped in the beginin-middle but then i was in too much pain xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

I had a water birth with my son I'm a bit of a wriggler when im in pain and felt much more comfortable in the water it was amazing hoping to have one with this baby I was allowed gas and air which was fab and all I needed Id recommend it to anyone xx


----------



## catmummyof4

afm feeling great today full of energy my colds pretty much gone right down lol thank god i was really :sleep: 

i looove the labour experiance and the intense relief and love when u hold your new baby... cant wait!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## KimmyB13

Butterfly2015 said:


> I had a water birth with my son I'm a bit of a wriggler when im in pain and felt much more comfortable in the water it was amazing hoping to have one with this baby I was allowed gas and air which was fab and all I needed Id recommend it to anyone xx

I'm really hoping to have one, it's always appealed! I just think if ever I have seen one on tv it looks really relaxed x


----------



## ambernwxo

I had to go back some pages to get back up to speed with everyone, lol. 

I'm so excited for all the November babies! I'm only 4 weeks today and I haven't really started feeling too nauseous yet - More like the sick feeling that will only go away with eating.. This is my first pregnancy and I'm extremely nervous and cautious when it comes to pretty much anything. I've been looking up literally everything I do to make sure it's okay, lol. 

I just made my first appointment/ultrasound yesterday for April 15th.. I know it's only about a month but wow it seems so far away! I feel like everything will finally feel real after that and I can relax more. 

Why can't I just hibernate for 4 more weeks :rofl:


----------



## Twag

I didn't have a waterbirth but I did only use gas & air and my TENS machine I am hoping for the same this time around :thumbup: I like the idea of a waterbirth but I don't think I would like the reality :shrug: I get fidgety in a bath :haha:


----------



## catmummyof4

ambernwxo said:


> I had to go back some pages to get back up to speed with everyone, lol.
> 
> I'm so excited for all the November babies! I'm only 4 weeks today and I haven't really started feeling too nauseous yet - More like the sick feeling that will only go away with eating.. This is my first pregnancy and I'm extremely nervous and cautious when it comes to pretty much anything. I've been looking up literally everything I do to make sure it's okay, lol.
> 
> I just made my first appointment/ultrasound yesterday for April 15th.. I know it's only about a month but wow it seems so far away! I feel like everything will finally feel real after that and I can relax more.
> 
> Why can't I just hibernate for 4 more weeks :rofl:

:haha: im with u my first appointment is on 10th april xx


----------



## CoralInGold

I would love a water birth & would definetly opt for it this time around. I can imagine I'd feel much more relaxed in water. I couldn't have one last time because there was only limited pools at the hospital, but were going to a different hospital this time. 

I'd really love some candles & soothing music too. Do you think they'd let me? Just casually walk in with my hospital bag, a bag of candles & a CD :haha:


----------



## catmummyof4

CoralInGold said:


> I would love a water birth & would definetly opt for it this time around. I can imagine I'd feel much more relaxed in water. I couldn't have one last time because there was only limited pools at the hospital, but were going to a different hospital this time.
> 
> I'd really love some candles & soothing music too. Do you think they'd let me? Just casually walk in with my hospital bag, a bag of candles & a CD :haha:

music yes candles prob not though how lush would that be :cloud9: x


----------



## KimmyB13

CoralInGold said:


> I would love a water birth & would definetly opt for it this time around. I can imagine I'd feel much more relaxed in water. I couldn't have one last time because there was only limited pools at the hospital, but were going to a different hospital this time.
> 
> I'd really love some candles & soothing music too. Do you think they'd let me? Just casually walk in with my hospital bag, a bag of candles & a CD :haha:

That sounds lush! 

My OH cousin is a midwife and she doesn't yet know we are expecting but there's an on going joke because 50 shades of grey was released so they expect a massive baby boom mid Nov! I'm worried there will be no room in the maternity ward :laugh2:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

With my DD I had a wonderful home birth with no pain relief and it was AMAZING! I am hoping that if this pregnancy progresses that I can do the same again. I will be staying team yellow hopefully as this is our last. I had 2 hospital births. My first one was spontaneous at 10 days overdue and DS2 was induced as they thought he would be huge! He was my tiniest at only 8lb 5oz. I've only ever had gas and air and have loved the labour experience. Xx


----------



## catmummyof4

omg i completly frgt about 50 shades i never saw it i domnt think the idea of watching porn with a room full of ppl is appealing.. what if theres no room???????? :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

I just watched 50 shades at the cinema on Friday :haha: I literally blushed my way through the entire film! I wouldn't have chosen to see it in the cinema but it was my friend's birthday and that's what she wanted haha I didn't know where to look! :rofl:


----------



## Twag

OMG didn't think about the 50 shades effect funnily enough I got pregnant with DS just after the books came out and now pregnant again after the film :haha: :wacko: although I haven't seen the film but I did read the books :blush:


----------



## CoralInGold

Oh gosh. We are all having what everyone's calling the '50 Shades of Grey Babies' that joke is going to get old real quick :haha: we didn't even watch it!


----------



## catmummyof4

the books i read and fell pregnant after aswell lol and the film id really like to watch but in the peace of my own home with my oh :winkwink: lmao!! 

what happens if the hospital is full? xx


----------



## CoralInGold

Gosh that brings out my pregnancy anxiety to its fullest :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I am SO glad I was already pregnant before watching the film! :rofl:


----------



## catmummyof4

:nope::nope: arghhhhh all worried now my nearest hospital after this one is 40+miles!! x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm sure it'll all be fine cat :) I really don't think the hospitals will be full!


----------



## Twag

I am sure it will be okay :thumbup:


----------



## CoralInGold

:haha:I'm being all irrational now thinking 'what if they say go home Theres no room for you!!' :haha: :haha: 

Don't worry hun, it'll be fine xx


----------



## catmummyof4

Smile181c said:


> I'm sure it'll all be fine cat :) I really don't think the hospitals will be full!

i no in 2012 i was in labour and they wer turning people away heres hoping im lucky again to get in lol x :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I think 90% of the time they tell people to go home anyway, I got sent home 3 times :haha:


----------



## Twag

I was induced so I didn't get sent home and my labour was fairly quick (7 hours) but I know others who get sent home until it is more established not sure how I would cope :wacko:


----------



## catmummyof4

i am mojorly excited, my other half asked me if i was gunna b like this for the whole 9 months lol ... seems kinda exhausting to be like this all year haha!! xx :hugs:


----------



## mommyB

Ugh that stresses me out too! No hospital rooms! When I was in a room with my youngest I clearly remember hearing a few women labour in the hallways because there were no rooms available. So glad that wasn't me and I'm praying that's not me in November! Lol


----------



## ambernwxo

50 shades of grey babies, hahah :laugh2:

DH took me to see it on Valentine's Day.. two weeks later was ovulation/conception - What's REALLY funny is I've already been talking about some names with friends, and Christian is on the possibility list for a boy :rofl: I didn't even think about it!


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't even get to go in a labour room until I was 8cm, just kept in a side ward until there was space so I'm not too fussed about this time around haha I think I'm just one of those weird, too laid back women!


----------



## TexMel

1) When is your due date? - November 18 or 21 (depending on which app I use)

2) Whats your name? - Melanie

3) Where are you located? - Texas, USA

4) Occupation? - healthcare

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - this is my first human baby, I have 2 furbabies

6) How long TTC? - since December 2014, so only a few months

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I am an aunt to 9, and I am still in shock that I will finally have one of my own! DH and I have been together over 10 years, married for a little over 2. I'm 31, he is 33.

What symptoms is everyone having? (Sorry if this is a repeat question)

I am feeling feverish, although my temp is only in the 98 range. (That is still higher than my norm, so I guess that is why)
And, I have cold like symptoms.


----------



## ambernwxo

TexMel said:


> 1) When is your due date? - November 18 or 21 (depending on which app I use)
> 
> 2) Whats your name? - Melanie
> 
> 3) Where are you located? - Texas, USA
> 
> 4) Occupation? - healthcare
> 
> 5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - this is my first human baby, I have 2 furbabies
> 
> 6) How long TTC? - since December 2014, so only a few months
> 
> 7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I am an aunt to 9, and I am still in shock that I will finally have one of my own! DH and I have been together over 10 years, married for a little over 2. I'm 31, he is 33.
> 
> What symptoms is everyone having? (Sorry if this is a repeat question)
> 
> I am feeling feverish, although my temp is only in the 98 range. (That is still higher than my norm, so I guess that is why)
> And, I have cold like symptoms.

Yay, you joined the party! :happydance: haha. 

I've been having some dull headaches on and off since yesterday, and I just want to sleep all the time. I've realized my moods have been all over the place too - Pregnant + only having a fraction of the caffeine I would normally have each day = Grumpy wife, lol. I'm trying real hard not to snap at DH though, he's being really understanding and supportive. And he's trying to learn more about the pregnancy and reading over my shoulder when I'm on here, constantly asking "what is TTC? Bfp? Bfn? Opk? Hpt? Bd?" Poor thing feels like he's reading another language, hahah.


----------



## mommyB

TexMel my symptoms just kinda really kicked in. Nausea, so tired!! Sore boobs, backache on and off, stuffed up nose, random headaches. And that's about it at the moment.


----------



## SweetV

I never thought of the 50 shades thing. I just figured they were all Valentines babies lol. Funny enough when my DS was born Anastasia was a choice for a girl. My last name is the same as the 50 shades so I would actually have a girl named Anastasia Steel. um, no.


----------



## ambernwxo

SweetV said:


> I never thought of the 50 shades thing. I just figured they were all Valentines babies lol. Funny enough when my DS was born Anastasia was a choice for a girl. My last name is the same as the 50 shades so I would actually have a girl named Anastasia Steel. um, no.

Just think if you had a girl and she found her name in the book or saw the movie after she grew up :rofl: "You named me after a BDSM novel?!?"


----------



## SweetV

Right! Omg I would never live it down. It's such a pretty name though.


----------



## TexMel

Here in texas, I assume we'll have a baby boom in Novemer due to the 2 random ice/snow storms we had in February/early March. When it snows here, everything shuts down completely. We totally conceived one of those icy weekends when we couldn't leave the house.


----------



## Butterfly2015

This will be OH first baby so he's picking the names Brandon or Theodore for a boy and Laura or Phoebe OH is team blue and I'm team pink I've always loved the name phoebe lol I have only 1 daughter and 3 sons a girl would be lovely but as long as it's happy and healthy like my others I'll be happy either way lol


----------



## ambernwxo

Every time I scroll through facebook it seems like either someone just had a baby, is about to pop, or just found out and is announcing it, lol. 
I'm not going to tell a lot of friends or announce it on social media until I'm in the 2nd trimester - it won't be that hard to hold off on announcing it because my husband and I live 1000 miles away from our hometown where most of our friends are so I won't run into anyone in person and want to spill the beans, lol.


----------



## catmummyof4

anastasia wat a lovely name!! so far i like joey for a boy but my oh doesnt lol he wont tell me what he likes?? :wacko: i like faith for a girl but it doesnt feel right if that makes sense?? :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

So far we like Hugo or Oscar for a boy, and Ella or Effy for a girl :) I'm not 100% on Effy though. DH loves it but I love the sound of it I'm just not sure on spelling variations!!


----------



## KimmyB13

Me and OH can't seem to agree on names! I know we have ages to decide but everything we both suggest the other doesn't like x


----------



## Smile181c

We all have plenty of time to decide :) Oscar and Ella were names that have migrated over from our first list last time around :haha:


----------



## KimmyB13

We like oscar, but I know someone who has now named her little boy oscar so that's kind of ruled that out x


----------



## Twag

We have a girls name carried forward from last time but not a boys name :shrug: but we have ages yet to decide :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I have a friend with a LO called Oscar too. But she's moving to Yorkshire in the summer so I don't think she'd mind too much if I pinched the name haha I'm loving Hugo more right now though!


----------



## Sunny27

Wow does this thread move!!! AFM, I'm not experiencing any ms, just tired and sore boobs. I have my first u/s tomorrow. Soooo excited about that. DH and I can't seem to agree on any names either but I like Tyson for a boy and Taylor for a girl.


----------



## Indi84

Please add me to the 18th :-D

I have one little boy already. I'm a sahm since having him. Took one cycle to convince this November sparkler baby, very shocked by that I thought it would take longer!


----------



## ambernwxo

Aww, Oscar is cute! & I love the name Ella, it's always been pretty to me. <3

Before we even started trying, I always said that I loved my husband's name so much that if we had a son, giving him his whole name would be a possibility.. Zachariah Asher :D he would go by his middle name so we would call him Asher. I'm 90% sure that's what we would do if it turns out we're having a boy, DH loves the idea of course, haha. 
Now girl names.. I haven't even started that list, lol :shrug:


----------



## klsltsp

wow ladies!! so much to catch up on!!

As for births, I am an engineer so very very practical thinking hahaha and I never have focused on it, only care about having the baby! I had an emcs with my first, and then a planned cs for my second. And I have to tell you that the planned cs was AMAZING very relaxed, he was on me right after..

I will again be having another cs, no choice, I have this fibroid that stops my cervix from dialating, but because of some issues I've had with my uterus, I am not allowed to contract at all.. for fear that my uterus may rupture, so they will be sectioning me at the latest 37 weeks, even as early as 35...

I'm not sure how I'm going to handle braxton hicks contractions, they are not an issue for my uterus, but I have a feeling I'll be freaking out and heading to the hospital a little more than normal...haha

I will be high risk, I will find out at my ultrasound next week what that means, how frequently they'll want to see me... I'm soo nervous for this ultrasound.. if the baby is near my scar I will have to terminate.. ahhh my ob said lightning wouldn't strike me twice... 

Had my betas re-done yesterday :) 

19 dpo - 1332
21 dpo - 2998
23 dpo - 5808
26 dpo - 14771

Relieved!! 

Hope you ladies are all feeling well today!

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

we haven't talked names yet.. haha trying not to think too far ahead :)

But if it's a girl, we'll probably use our girl name from last time, Katelyn... if it's a boy.. the baby may remain nameless!! hahaha we had such a hard time with my last son, for 4 weeks, every night, 20 names each and we could only agree on 1 name, Cameron.. so I'm not sure what we'll do this time...


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed for you klsltsp! :hugs:

Amber that's a lovely name! When I was pg with #1 I wanted to use my DH's first name as LO's middle name (Matthew) and DH was having none of it! I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's sweet to name baby after his dad!


----------



## Twag

klsltsp said:


> wow ladies!! so much to catch up on!!
> 
> As for births, I am an engineer so very very practical thinking hahaha and I never have focused on it, only care about having the baby! I had an emcs with my first, and then a planned cs for my second. And I have to tell you that the planned cs was AMAZING very relaxed, he was on me right after..
> 
> I will again be having another cs, no choice, I have this fibroid that stops my cervix from dialating, but because of some issues I've had with my uterus, I am not allowed to contract at all.. for fear that my uterus may rupture, so they will be sectioning me at the latest 37 weeks, even as early as 35...
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm going to handle braxton hicks contractions, they are not an issue for my uterus, but I have a feeling I'll be freaking out and heading to the hospital a little more than normal...haha
> 
> I will be high risk, I will find out at my ultrasound next week what that means, how frequently they'll want to see me... I'm soo nervous for this ultrasound.. if the baby is near my scar I will have to terminate.. ahhh my ob said lightning wouldn't strike me twice...
> 
> Had my betas re-done yesterday :)
> 
> 19 dpo - 1332
> 21 dpo - 2998
> 23 dpo - 5808
> 26 dpo - 14771
> 
> Relieved!!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all feeling well today!
> 
> Kim

Fingers Crossed for you that all is okay in there :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Eskimobabys

ambernwxo said:


> I had to go back some pages to get back up to speed with everyone, lol.
> 
> I'm so excited for all the November babies! I'm only 4 weeks today and I haven't really started feeling too nauseous yet - More like the sick feeling that will only go away with eating.. This is my first pregnancy and I'm extremely nervous and cautious when it comes to pretty much anything. I've been looking up literally everything I do to make sure it's okay, lol.
> 
> I just made my first appointment/ultrasound yesterday for April 15th.. I know it's only about a month but wow it seems so far away! I feel like everything will finally feel real after that and I can relax more.
> 
> Why can't I just hibernate for 4 more weeks :rofl:

lol my ultrasound is apirl 29th! ugh lol btw my husband was in the Navy he got out back in 2011 we use to live in VA! I kinda miss it but it's great being home


----------



## ambernwxo

Smile - Luckily he loves the idea so I didn't have to do much convincing, lol. 

For girls I've actually been kind of thinking of using his grandfather's name (Sonny) but to make it a more girly looking name, we would spell it differently, like Sunny maybe..? I just know I want my future kids to have some sort of connection to our families through their names, either first or middle. I always liked the idea of passing names down through generations.


----------



## klsltsp

amber I know what you mean about passing names down. What I have done is I put my last name as a middle name for both of my boys, I didn't want to hyphenate their last name but wanted some of my family history in there too. So both of my sons have 2 middle names, a "normal" one and then my last name.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm exactly the same with names, I like at least one of their names to have a connection with family. My middle name is Amelia after my great grandmother and my LO's middle name is Daniel after my brother. This one's middle name is either going to be Jane (MIL's middle name) or Andrew (FIL's middle name). We were going to choose MIL's first name (Sarah) but my mum is also called that and I don't want to name my baby after her haha FIL's name is Kevin, and we're not really keen on that name :haha:


----------



## ambernwxo

Eskimobabys said:


> ambernwxo said:
> 
> 
> I had to go back some pages to get back up to speed with everyone, lol.
> 
> I'm so excited for all the November babies! I'm only 4 weeks today and I haven't really started feeling too nauseous yet - More like the sick feeling that will only go away with eating.. This is my first pregnancy and I'm extremely nervous and cautious when it comes to pretty much anything. I've been looking up literally everything I do to make sure it's okay, lol.
> 
> I just made my first appointment/ultrasound yesterday for April 15th.. I know it's only about a month but wow it seems so far away! I feel like everything will finally feel real after that and I can relax more.
> 
> Why can't I just hibernate for 4 more weeks :rofl:
> 
> lol my ultrasound is apirl 29th! ugh lol btw my husband was in the Navy he got out back in 2011 we use to live in VA! I kinda miss it but it's great being homeClick to expand...

I feel ya on the "ugh" lol this is going to be slowest month of my life just waiting! I just want to believe it more - I'm so paranoid that I'm still using cheap hpt's to make sure I'm not delusional :laugh2:

Oh really?! My husband just joined in 2011 haha! We were friends years ago but didn't get together until he was already in for 2 years, and just got married in August :D
I like being here, it's somewhere new and different - I'm originally from Kansas City and never lived anywhere outside of Missouri, lol. So it's kind of refreshing to be somewhere else for a while but I still get super homesick sometimes. 
He's most likely not going to reenlist so we'll probably be going back home in June 2016 - baby will be already about 7 months by then but we both really want to be around family as first time parents and our families really want to be close with him/her.


----------



## ambernwxo

klsltsp said:


> amber I know what you mean about passing names down. What I have done is I put my last name as a middle name for both of my boys, I didn't want to hyphenate their last name but wanted some of my family history in there too. So both of my sons have 2 middle names, a "normal" one and then my last name.

Oh my gosh that's an awesome idea! Love it <3


----------



## Eskimobabys

TexMel said:


> Here in texas, I assume we'll have a baby boom in Novemer due to the 2 random ice/snow storms we had in February/early March. When it snows here, everything shuts down completely. We totally conceived one of those icy weekends when we couldn't leave the house.

haha I'm in TX I was telling my husband you know if it wasn't for me staying home on that snow day we wouldn't have gotten pregnant bc we BD that day and i ovulated the very next day lol




ambernwxo said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambernwxo said:
> 
> 
> I had to go back some pages to get back up to speed with everyone, lol.
> 
> I'm so excited for all the November babies! I'm only 4 weeks today and I haven't really started feeling too nauseous yet - More like the sick feeling that will only go away with eating.. This is my first pregnancy and I'm extremely nervous and cautious when it comes to pretty much anything. I've been looking up literally everything I do to make sure it's okay, lol.
> 
> I just made my first appointment/ultrasound yesterday for April 15th.. I know it's only about a month but wow it seems so far away! I feel like everything will finally feel real after that and I can relax more.
> 
> Why can't I just hibernate for 4 more weeks :rofl:
> 
> lol my ultrasound is apirl 29th! ugh lol btw my husband was in the Navy he got out back in 2011 we use to live in VA! I kinda miss it but it's great being homeClick to expand...
> 
> I feel ya on the "ugh" lol this is going to be slowest month of my life just waiting! I just want to believe it more - I'm so paranoid that I'm still using cheap hpt's to make sure I'm not delusional :laugh2:
> 
> Oh really?! My husband just joined in 2011 haha! We were friends years ago but didn't get together until he was already in for 2 years, and just got married in August :D
> I like being here, it's somewhere new and different - I'm originally from Kansas City and never lived anywhere outside of Missouri, lol. So it's kind of refreshing to be somewhere else for a while but I still get super homesick sometimes.
> He's most likely not going to reenlist so we'll probably be going back home in June 2016 - baby will be already about 7 months by then but we both really want to be around family as first time parents and our families really want to be close with him/her.Click to expand...

haha yeah we were friends 1st didn't date/marry til he was in a year our DD was 4mos when we moved back home. I agree with this being the slowest month come on April there's lots of exciting things happening in apirl for me its my birthday, wedding anniversary, ultrasound and blue bonnet season! can't wait to drag my DD out for pictures!


----------



## mommyB

Great news on your numbers klsltsp!!

We've picked our names already :) Italian names (DH is Italian). Francesca "Frankie" for a girl and Matteo for a boy.


----------



## ambernwxo

April looks exciting for you! 

DH will have to be gone for most of the month, so he won't be here for the first appointment or at the house afterwards so he's kind of upset, but I've heard the first one is long and kind of boring, so I told him not to feel so bad and I can send him a picture of the ultrasound, lol. He was happy with that..


----------



## CertainTurton

We will be going for Oliver or James for a boy and still discussing girls but like Tanya at the moment. :)
Feeling really sick today :( and got sprung an assessment at work which was a bit of a shock (they just observe my class and talk to the mums etc) but it made me so nervous which didn't help my nausea!


----------



## Heartmom

This thread is so fast! Awesome! 

the names we have are for a boy- Jacob and if it's a girl- Isabella "bella".

Also I wonder if the magnesium actually does work for MS! So far I feel great, but I already take magnesium supplements daily because I suffer from migraines. 

Hoping it's true, I def didn't have any morning sickness last time I was pregnant! 

:)


----------



## catmummyof4

Loving all th name suggestions glad im not th only one thinking about it. X


----------



## beneathmywing

I don't know if I can keep up with this thread! hha

For a boy DH and I want to name it after him, Salvatore. For a girl we like Michela. We are real Italian, as you can see by our name choices lol



Heartmom- I love Isabella. That's my niece's name.


----------



## Twag

We are going for Isabella for a girl or Izzy for short :thumbup:

Tanya is a great name (biased here tho) :haha: :winkwink:

My Son has 2 middle names William which carries down the male side of my family on my Dad's side and Paul which is FIL's name and DH's middle name :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I had a fifty shades baby on the last rush, when the book came out, and on an Easter bank holiday. I've never read it or seen the film but every medical person I saw asked me if I'd been reading it. Names wise I like Hannah or Abigail for a girl but have no clue on boys names. We have a lot of rules off choosing names in our house. My son is a Daniel. Pain relief wise my only options are paracetamol or epidural. I'm allergic to gas and air and sensitive to anything containing opiates. Fingers crossed for a short labour! Not the 24 hours between 2 and 10 I had last time. Saw midwife this morning, was ok. Provided me with more bounty junk.


----------



## Twag

Glad you had a good midwife appointment Mrs Bump


----------



## frantastic20

Just read back a few pages, loving all the names. I'm another one who likes a family connection. Both my family and hubby's family give the firstborn son their dad's first name as middle name, so that was easy, and my son's first name is Henry, which was my paternal grandfather's first name (and therefore my dad's middle name). We already have a girl's name, Esther Maria - Esther was my grandma, and Maria is mine and my mum's middle name. 

Boy names are harder this time - I'd like Eric after my maternal (favourite!) grandfather, but hubby has only agreed to it as a middle name - but then Henry was a middle name too until they were stitching me up and hubby gazed down at him and said he looked more like a Henry than a Joseph, so there's hope! 

I don't work Mon/Tue and I'm dreading going to work tomorrow - I could not get comfortable in my chair at my desk last week - every day the problem was different though, tailbone, lower back, upper back... I had a lot of pelvic pain with Henry later on in pregnancy so I'm hoping that's not on the way back!

Chloe - you could watch The Hunger Games with Matt - there's a really irritating character called Effie and you could say you'd think of her with that name? lol


----------



## aley28

If this pregnancy is anything like the last one, we won't even start thinking about names until we know the gender. :haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

Joining!

1) When is your due date? - November 14

2) Whats your name? - Carrie

3) Where are you located? - Michigan

4) Occupation? - Accounting Assistant

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - One 9 year old son and this will be the last.

6) How long TTC? - Since December 2013

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 36 and DH is 31. This is my second child, but his first. 

Congrats to all!


----------



## Indi84

Named wise a girl would be Eliza May, mil middle is Elizabeth and mum Mary so that works well for me!
Boys we don't know, I have a list of about six I like a lot, but can't quite put my finger on! That includes Jenson, Ashton, Greyson, Spencer and Jasper. I like them all, but just not sure!


----------



## penelopejones

I love obsessing about names, so this is great! MommyB - I love Francesca and Matteo! 

With DD we could not agree on any names except Penelope. I suggested it almost as a joke after DH had vetoed all my selections (and vice versa), but he liked it because we'd been calling her Peapod so it seemed to fit. She has my middle name, which came from a great aunt. We didn't finalize it until a few hours after she was born. 

For this one we will likely have the same problem. DH likes currently popular names (Sophia, Brianna, Ariana, etc.) and I like classic names (Helena, Beatrice, etc for girls or Theodore, Franklin, Benedict for boys). For a boy he likes ordinary names like John. 

It is so tough! We will probably wait until the last minute again. 

AFM I'm having no symptoms yet, except some very mild cramping now and then. But I figure I'm still very early (probably only 4 weeks although LMP was February 8). I had very few symptoms with my DD, except for fatigue and some queasiness (never threw up). 

I labored in the water with DD and it felt good, except there was no way for DH to be nearby, so I got out. I wish I would have stayed in! 

I did a hypnobirthing class last time and found the CDs very relaxing. I had the best naps ever after listening to those and usually fell asleep to them at night. I wasn't able to implement the techniques during delivery though, so this time I think I'm going to look for a doula who does hypnobirthing. I did wake up the morning of DD's birth with contractions 5 minutes apart, after having NOTHING before that. I got to the midwife and was 8-9 centimeters dilated! I walked in the hospital already transitioning. It still took a while for DD to come out but the early labor was easy peasy. My sister had the same experience with the hypnosis CDs--cuts down on early labor.


----------



## DHBH0930

Hello new ladies! I think I have everyone so far. But if I missed you, put you down on the wrong day, misspelled your name, missed that you are team :yellow: etc. just let me know :flower:

For names I want Elena or Ella for a girl, DH wants Jennifer or Jenna. For boy not as sure but top of our list is Owen and Aiden. 

I'm hoping for VBAC, though not sure if I'm a candidate. Will ask at my appt. On the 31st. Have no idea what my options will be since they diagnosed me with pre-eclampsia. I had a mild episode of higher BP during the pregnancy. But was fine before and after during the pregnany. Then went into labor and it skyrocketed. bought a BP cuff this time to track it myself. I'm also A LOT healthier now then I was, so hopefully no BP issues and a vaginal birth :thumbup:


----------



## Heartmom

Dhbh- you missed me on the first page. 

I'm due November 20th! 

Thanks!


----------



## DHBH0930

Heartmom said:


> Dhbh- you missed me on the first page.
> 
> I'm due November 20th!
> 
> Thanks!

Sorry about that! You are there now :flower: figured that would happen since it's been a flood of people in just 2 days! :haha:


----------



## KimmyB13

Looks like it's going to be a successful thread :) can't wait to go through this journey with others in my position x


----------



## AmysU4ea

Due Date: 11/26/15
Name: Amy
Location: Turlock, California
Ocupation: SAHM
Kids: 1 daughter (19 months old), if this one is a girl we will try for 1 more
How long TTC: 13 long months
Other fun info: I'm so happy to be here!!!


----------



## mrsado

Hello all

1) When is your due date? - Nov. 20

2) Whats your name? - Amber

3) Where are you located? - WA

4) Occupation? - SAHM

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - DD is 2

6) How long TTC? - 2 cycles

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -... I hope I can log on enough to be active in this thread...


----------



## lau86

Thank you for adding me to the first page! I'm going with November 27th ish for my due date, my cycles are a bit erratic so it's hard to tell but that's from my calculations. Sooooo looking forward to having a newborn for Christmas. I bought my one yr old a beautiful new baby outfit but he didn't get to wear it as he was two weeks overdue!! 
I got my digi today so it's feeling more official. Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## lau86

I'm totally stuck on the names thing, I have tons and tons for boys that I love, pretty much none for a girl.


----------



## AmysU4ea

If it's a girl, I like the names Charlie or Scottie... :) I haven't even picked out any boy names yet.... my husband wants to name a boy after himself and I really don't want to do that. I guess we'll see when we find out the gender if I need to fight with him over it.... lol!


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome AmysU4ea and mrsado! :wave:

Lau86 I have you down for the 27th :flower: I bought an adorable Santa dress for dd that she wore since she was born December 19, hope for another girl that can wear it again! also it would be great to have another girl because we will be able to use ALL of her clothes again since the time of year will line up perfect with DD being born in December and this one born just a month earlier. :thumbup:


----------



## lomelindi17

I have had a list of names going for years! If I saw or heard a cool name I would write it down. I showed dh and he liked a couple of them but a lot of them we had a cultural difference on.. like it would be a cool name in America but he would be embarrassed by the name in Scotland lol. For example I love the name Mackensie, but he says that is a last name and sounds stupid haha. Some of the names have become very popular which makes me sad as I won't choose something that is popular at all. My name ended up being the most popular that year and I was always one of at least 2 or 3 Jessica's in every class and group lol I hated it. Ava was one that I loved but now it's on the top 10 lists :-( Other top names I have are Rosyln, Lana, Kendall, Kendra, Evelyn (Evie) for a girl and Jason, Ethan, Nathan, Faolan, Kinsey, or Blair for a boy. I have kind of eclectic taste haha. For middle names we might try to incorporate a family name, he hates the idea of naming a son after him, and there aren't many attractive names in the families lol but we'll see.


----------



## Eclair

*JOINING!!* 

Hi Ladies 

1) When is your due date? - 19th Nov

2) Whats your name? - Eclair

3) Where are you located? - Scotland

4) Occupation? - nurse

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - DD age 3

6) How long TTC? - 1 cycle with DD, 18 months this time!!

Still not got my head around it yet. Looking forward to getting back into bnb and sharing the journey xxx


----------



## ambernwxo

Indi84 said:


> Named wise a girl would be Eliza May, mil middle is Elizabeth and mum Mary so that works well for me!
> Boys we don't know, I have a list of about six I like a lot, but can't quite put my finger on! That includes Jenson, Ashton, Greyson, Spencer and Jasper. I like them all, but just not sure!

I love all of those boys names. So cute <3



lau86 said:


> Thank you for adding me to the first page! I'm going with November 27th ish for my due date, my cycles are a bit erratic so it's hard to tell but that's from my calculations. Sooooo looking forward to having a newborn for Christmas. I bought my one yr old a beautiful new baby outfit but he didn't get to wear it as he was two weeks overdue!!
> I got my digi today so it's feeling more official. Looking forward to getting to know you all!

I know exactly what you mean with having the digi to make it feel more real and official.. DH had his doubts even after 4 positive line tests - it took the digital reading YES for him to get fully excited about it, lol.


----------



## happynewmom1

This has been fun to read! Excited to join you all! 

1) When is your due date? -November 12th 

2) Whats your name? - Rebekah 

3) Where are you located? -*Florida 

4) Occupation? -*SAHM

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - we have 2 others, Koen - 4 1/2 and Maya-2 1/2.We aren't planning on having more at this point but never know :) 

6) How long TTC? - This one was a bit of a surprise. Wasn't really TTC. 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - Been married to my amazing husband for 5 1/2 years. I feel very blessed to be able to be a sahm although it sometimes feels very chaotic lol I love to sew or play piano when I have time. I can't wait to get to know you ladies even more! :)


----------



## jwac

Well no official confirmation from the doctor but I will be calling and setting that up Friday! 


1) When is your due date? - November 29th

2) Whats your name? - Jaclyn

3) Where are you located? - Oklahoma

4) Occupation? - SAHM

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - One daughter and no more after this one!

6) How long TTC? - One month, I feel extra lucky and shocked!

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? I wasn't trying to find out if I was pregnant. Like I said we only tried this month and when my cheap test came in the mail I took one just to see how it works. BAM! :bfp: I was shocked! DH doesn't even know yet and won't for another week till he gets home!


----------



## TexMel

Ah, so many ladies to keep up with! So happy to have so many women to bounce ideas and questions off of since this is my first time. I can honestly say I have no names picked out and I doubt we'll start discussing them until we know the sex. I've always tried to pay attention to certain names that just stuck out to me, but I never thought about writing them down. Wishing I had now.

I work in healthcare, so I can already say a lot of names will automatically be scratched due to patients that stick out for one reason or another. Should be an interesting process.


----------



## lomelindi17

TexMel said:


> I work in healthcare, so I can already say a lot of names will automatically be scratched due to patients that stick out for one reason or another. Should be an interesting process.

haha That's interesting, must have a lot of strange characters you see every day! I get turned off of certain names too because of people I've met. Funny


----------



## DHBH0930

I had the same problem as a teacher, so many names I'd never use since they reminded me of the kids I was less than fond of :haha: Also all ex boyfriend and girlfriends are out! :haha:

Also how am I not even 5 weeks pregnant yet?! :wacko: people say after 1st it goes by faster, so far not the case for me! And I've even been really busy. Guess that's what happens when you get a bfp at 3 weeks


----------



## mommyB

Oh my gosh I know! I feel like it's just creeping by!! And it's been almost 3 weeks since I got my BFP! Lol


----------



## Niksmommy

1) When is your due date? - Nov 28th

2) Whats your name? - Monica

3) Where are you located? - Los Angeles

4) Occupation? - Executive Assistant

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - I have a 9 yr old son and 3 yr old step daughter

6) How long TTC? - 2 months


----------



## sweetgirl75

1) When is your due date? Nov 7 2015

2) Whats your name? Penni

3) Where are you located? Florida

4) Occupation? Stay at home and take care my husband and daughter

5)Any kids beside the one you are having? 1 girl 19 years old

6)How long TCC? 3 cycle of actually trying but been wanting a baby for 5 years 

7) Any other fun info you would like us to know? Well I'am 39 and my husband is 42 I have beautiful daughter that about to go in army reserve and then college she 19 and I have a dog she a english mastiff and she almost 4 years old.

4) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? I one girl she 



4)Occupation? Stay at home mom



) Occupation? -*) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? -) How long TTC? -7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -


----------



## sweetgirl75

Sorry for over posting that it took me awhile trying to figure out copy and paste on my tablet and as you can see it mess up. Is there anyway you can edit your post?


----------



## DHBH0930

welcome sweetgirl75 and Niksmommy, you've been added!

*at the bottom of your post will be an edit button :flower:


----------



## jwac

Oh I see yall are talking names! My favorite! Although DH hasn't gave the 100% I'm pretty sure a boy will be Dean Allen (Dax) and a girl will be Allyn Irene. I mean if he lets me have my way that is!


----------



## sweetgirl75

Thanks for adding me to the list:flower:


----------



## lomelindi17

oooh jwac I love those names! Very fresh. :)


----------



## SweetV

With ds we hadn't decided on a name until the day he was born (it was between two) but his middle names are family names one from his side one from mine. I already have a few names that we have agreed upon but haven't started talking about it this go round. We probably won't until we know the gender.


----------



## cmdc5

Hi ladies I would love to join this group :) 

1) When is your due date? - I believe it will be around Nov 6th

2) Whats your name? - Megan

3) Where are you located? - California, USA

4) Occupation? - SAHM

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - I have 3 boys and this baby will be our last

I am not going to lie, I am very nervous for this baby! I already have 3 boys and having 4 kids scares me a little bit. Anyone else having baby #4?


----------



## catmummyof4

Heartmom said:


> Dhbh- you missed me on the first page.
> 
> I'm due November 20th!
> 
> Thanks!

Im the 20th too lol x


----------



## catmummyof4

cmdc5 said:


> Hi ladies I would love to join this group :)
> 
> 1) When is your due date? - I believe it will be around Nov 6th
> 
> 2) Whats your name? - Megan
> 
> 3) Where are you located? - California, USA
> 
> 4) Occupation? - SAHM
> 
> 5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - I have 3 boys and this baby will be our last
> 
> I am not going to lie, I am very nervous for this baby! I already have 3 boys and having 4 kids scares me a little bit. Anyone else having baby #4?

Me and i can tell u now im poopin my pants i already have a 5, 3 &1 yr old so dunno how itl work but it will have to xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi new ladies and welcome this is a fantastic thread everyone's so friendly I love it x

Afm 6+4 weeks was hoping Ms wouldn't be too bad this time around but it hit me like a bus last night even woke up gagging can't stomach the sight or smell of anything even drinking makes my stomach turn. With my last pregnancy I suffered really bad right through weighed less at 40+1 then I did before I fell pg think it's gonna be the same with this little squishy. it's gonna be a long year not so happy now feel a bit deflated how's everyone else coping with ms? Xx


----------



## Smile181c

I've been feeling nauseas but touch wood so far I haven't been sick. Wasn't sick with my last pregnancy either but everything seems to be so different this time around!


----------



## catmummyof4

well i had really bad ms for 2 days then it was gone and i dont really feel anything at all it is a bit worrying :wacko: x


----------



## meg_bellamy

I'm a bit late for the names discussion but anyway I have heaps of girls names I like -Coco Belle, Isobelle, Ruby-Mae, Matilda, Eve. The only boys name I like ATM is Jasper.

I went back to work today after being on holidays :-( I told two women I am really close to, but I'm not telling anyone else til 12 wks! I can't wait for my appt with my dr on Monday so I can start the antenatal appt process! Hoping for an early scan but terrified as well!!

I haven't really started feeling sick (yet) but everyone tells me this will start around 6 wks so we will see! I am VERY tired and hungry!


----------



## MissyMojo

we have a shortlist of names for a girl or a boy :D 
our two boys already have a name each from their daddy as middle names 

Katherine
Elizabeth
Victoria
Genevieve
Isabelle

and 

Oliver
Matthew
Jack

are our names , but we may mix them up and add middle names too - nathan was supposed to be a daniel but he just didnt look like one!


----------



## Twag

:hi: to anyone that is new :hi:

MS and tiredness/exhaustion has hit me a lot worse this time than last and now I am getting dizzy :(

Last time once 2nd tri hit it all seemed to pass so I am holding onto the hope that it is only 5 more weeks :wacko: :sick:


----------



## catmummyof4

Wooo i just did another test and the bfp came up before the line even got to the control lol! All the tests i did before were so faint had to squint to c em that was deffo there haha x


----------



## happynewmom1

I'm loving all the names :) we haven't really been thinking too much about that yet but we are preparing for a move in a few days which is seriously exhausting. 

Catmummyof3- that's great!! It's so exciting to see that! :)

You ladies having your 4th are brave :) we are on our 3rd but I'm a little nervous about that. I guess things just work out :) so I hadn't been feeling sick at all really aside from a few waves of nausea, usually if I need to eat, but this morning, wake up and there the nausea is. Fx it doesn't get too bad for any of us! I didn't really get sick with either of my last pregnancies but felt strong nausea a lot. With my daughter it lasted until around 20 weeks ugh. 

Twag- I hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## DHBH0930

cmdc5: welcome and congrats! I couldn't imagine 4 kids, but I only have 1 right now! :haha: but if you can do 3 I'm sure you can handle 4 :flower:

Butterfly2015: oh no, so sorry you are feeling so sick :hugs: I hope it doesn't last the while pregnancy! 

Twag: sorry about the MS, hopefully you do only have about 5 weeks left of it.

catmummyof3: awesome! It's so nice to see that isn't it!? :flower:

AFM: still no MS yet, I'm sure it's coming in a couple weeks. Still not too much symptom wise at all, little tired and little more hungry... had a bad dream last night, I started bleeding heavily and cramping hard. It was super upsetting.:cry: But i was so relieved to wake up and be fine! Stupid dreams!:wacko:


----------



## Lanfear333

We've had a boy first name picked out for a very long time. Not sure on the middle name, but it will either be Rand William or Rand Franklin. Lately, for a girl, Michonne has stuck out as something we both like. However, I'm still partial to picking a girl name from the series of books we got Rand from. Worried people won't be able to pronounce names like Nynaeve and Aviendha, though.


----------



## lomelindi17

My best friend has 4 kids.. she says the saying goes - once you have three it hits the maximum level of chaos and it doesn't matter how many more you have, it's all the same. :haha: You just figure it out I guess lol. I've always wanted at least three, maybe four, we'll see how we do  Another of our friends has 4 kids but they spaced them out funny - they had two girls when they were in their 20s then waited 10 years and had 2 more kids. Kinda neat because the older kids helped take care of the young ones and the house and everything.


----------



## CertainTurton

Landfear loving your names and the series of books too


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This will hopefully be number 4 for us too. Our very last. My eldest son is from a previous relationship so this will only be DHs 3rd... It doesn't sound as many when I say it like that! Lol xx


----------



## aley28

Had a proper puking session this morning. Threw up my crackers and all the bile in my system, seems like. :sick: The most inconvenient thing about morning sickness that actually hits in the morning is that I have to be able to get the kid up and ready and to school. :growlmad: Instead I'm telling him to do it all himself while I'm lingering around the bathroom just in case. :roll:

BUT, once I was done barfing, I actually felt much better! :haha: I'd rather not have to go on meds for morning sickness this time, but I'm starting to think I won't be so lucky. Sigh.


----------



## ambernwxo

Well looks like I jinxed myself and spoke too soon when I said I wasn't even feeling too nauseous yet.. Yesterday afternoon it came on with a vengeance, lol. Kind of like a constant sick feeling in my stomach but I never actually got sick. Absolutely hate that feeling.. but then I wanted nothing but plain bread and that made me feel a little better. 
This is our first so DH is super worried about everything! The way I sleep, sex, what I can eat and can't eat, medicines, the little pinching I'm sometimes feeling.. he's even made sure I'm not standing in front of the microwave - Basically everything I already know and have been told and looked up on my own - He's trying to learn so much because he can't physically feel what I feel like and we both honestly never thought I would get pregnant this quick when we just started actively trying, lol. 

I told him if something felt wrong to me, I would definitely tell him and go get checked out, but he's still so worried and nervous about some things - I understand where he's coming from, but I just want him to relax and not be so stressed about it.. 

Does anyone have any kind of advice or ways I can say something to make him calm down a little? Or do you think it will just get better after a little while when I'm further along..?


----------



## MissyMojo

my mid afternoon test _ im a testaholic!


tell him all of this is normal x hopefully he'll relax soon xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Maybe you could print some information off the internet for him to read? I wish my DH was more considerate lol he just completely forgets I'm pregnant haha


----------



## Smile181c

Found this website amber, haven't read through it myself but it might help!

https://www.newdadssurvivalguide.com/


----------



## lomelindi17

Maybe explain to him that being stress-free is more important to yours and baby's health than all those other things, and the way he can help you best is to be calm and strong and give you room to breathe, because when he is anxious and stressed it makes you stressed. Also that supporting you doesn't mean micromanaging your every move - it means trusting you and empowering you to believe in yourself - and this is a time when you need your strength and empowerment most, in order to accomplish the feat of a healthy pregnancy and successful birth. I'm sure he will calm down a bit.

My dh is very protective by nature and though we've only spoken on the phone since I found out, I can already tell he is even more protective.. telling me to be careful driving, etc lol. It's kind of cute but if he gets any worse I'm going to have to tell him that I got this! :)


----------



## ambernwxo

MissyMojo - I definitely understand the testaholic tendencies! Lol I'm still finding myself wanting to get more cheapie tests just to see the lines get darker before I go in for my appointment. 

Smile181c - Thank you!!! :D Maybe that will help, lol. He's leaving for a week and a half (he's in the navy) so maybe when he gets back we can go over all of it together, lol. 

lomelindi17 - Thank you so much! <3 Protective is the word I was looking for! He just wants to make sure I have everything I need to be healthy and have a safe pregnancy - I think it's cute too sometimes, he's always been a really comforting person to me even before we were married. 
I basically told him to think of it as wrapped in a pillow, wrapped in another pillow and my "woman system" is pretty protective of it and will definitely let me know if something isn't right. It seemed to make him chill out a little more..


----------



## lomelindi17

amber haha that is a good analogy to use! So far the few discussions we've had over the phone about different options he's been very hesitant about, like where to give birth, and I told him about hypnobabies too and he was very skeptical. He tends to be much more of an emotional thinker than me, I'm very practical. His reason for not wanting to have a home birth where we live now is because we don't own the house lol. I'm like what do you think is gonna happen, ruin the sheetrock?! He's envisioning giant pools of blood staining the wood floors LOL. I'm like babe... no. :dohh: For some reason the idea of giving birth in someone else's house (we rent) is too weird for him. Even though we live in a private house out in the woods on a private road lol. He's also afraid a neighbor might come to the door and see me in labor and that would be the end of the world haha. I don't get it but whatever lol. Then with the idea of hypnobabies, he was super paranoid about it being a scam or something lol.. smh. So.. this is going to be verryyy interesting and I feel like I'm going to be spending lots of time explaining crap to him so he doesn't get the wrong idea. Men lol. :haha:


----------



## lomelindi17

Oh and today I am going to get my hcg level taken, and my ND is ordering the full prenatal panel of blood tests along with it I guess since I'm going to the lab anyway. Then the second hcg level will be on Friday. Kind of cool to get all that taken care of now, since I haven't gotten my midwife sorted out yet.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lomelindi17: good luck with your blood tests! :flower:

I wish I could get mine done, just for the extra reassurance. the hpts will have to do for now. Hope my CB digi shows 3+ this weekend. My first appt isn't till the 31st, and they won't do bloodwork, just a lame hpt, but hopefully will get to schedule 1st US for the week after!

So looking forward to seeing people's US pics! :flower: some of you due early in the month I'm guessing are getting close to your first scan?! (I know it depends on doc and location)


----------



## Indi84

My dh is the most laid back person ever! If I ever ask for help he would always do so (he had to shave my legs for me last pregnancy, I had spd so couldn't move my hips or see my feet from being so big lol)
Other then that he let's me get on with it, assuming I'd tell him if something was wrong.
Honestly so laid back he is horizontal!


----------



## CertainTurton

DHB my scan ia at 11am on Monday so really close (And yet still feels so far away! ). its to check my dates as im on medication but I think I will be 7 + 6 so should hopefully see most things there. Mainly desperate to see the hb. I also ordered a dopplartoday which I know is early. Im going to try and wait until 9 weeks to usw it (yeah right!)


----------



## DHBH0930

Yay CertainTurton! So exciting! Can't wait to see your pic!

Also found a cheap hpt when cleaning out my stash, I think i have a squinter here. The CONTROL being the line you practically have to squint to see!:haha: :happydance:

I have 1 more FRER to take either tomorrow or Friday (since those are the ones I've been using all along to see progression. Hope it looks like this one, cuz then I'm sure I'll see 3+ this weekend then :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-18 14.28.22.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KimmyB13

My DH has been so over protective! Keeps checking me and bean are ok all day when I'm at work :) bless him x


----------



## nickielg

Well ladies I'm at the ER because I started cramping a little (it since went away) and i was spotting brown/red at the same time. I'm super nervous. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## MissyMojo

Fingers crossed for you hunni xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Fingers crossed for you nickelg, spotting is quite normal so you'll most probably be fine but I appreciate how nervous you must be. Thinking of you.


----------



## DHBH0930

nickielg said:


> Well ladies I'm at the ER because I started cramping a little (it since went away) and i was spotting brown/red at the same time. I'm super nervous. I hope everything is okay.

Thinking of you! :hugs: hope everything turns out ok and that your little bean is just fine! :hug: keep us updated!

I had mild cramping for weeks at the beginning and spotting around 6 weeks with DD and everything turned out to be fine. But best to get it checked out though!


----------



## catmummyof4

my bfp from earlier


----------



## Indi84

nickielg said:


> Well ladies I'm at the ER because I started cramping a little (it since went away) and i was spotting brown/red at the same time. I'm super nervous. I hope everything is okay.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## CertainTurton

Fingers crossed nickle-we are the same 7+1 and it must be so worrying. I hope they give you a scan and reassure you. :hugs: let us know x


----------



## Eskimobabys

ambernwxo said:


> April looks exciting for you!
> 
> DH will have to be gone for most of the month, so he won't be here for the first appointment or at the house afterwards so he's kind of upset, but I've heard the first one is long and kind of boring, so I told him not to feel so bad and I can send him a picture of the ultrasound, lol. He was happy with that..

haha yes he won't be missing much during the 1st appt my DH just ask if he could go to my Last midwife interview/ tour tomorrow i was pretty surprised but he's very anxious for baby to be here but that might hAve more to do with our friends having they're baby today! can't wait to photograph her!


----------



## catmummyof4

nickielg said:


> Well ladies I'm at the ER because I started cramping a little (it since went away) and i was spotting brown/red at the same time. I'm super nervous. I hope everything is okay.

Omg iv just seen this hope ur ok? Xx


----------



## aley28

nickielg said:


> Well ladies I'm at the ER because I started cramping a little (it since went away) and i was spotting brown/red at the same time. I'm super nervous. I hope everything is okay.

Hope everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

nickielg said:


> Well ladies I'm at the ER because I started cramping a little (it since went away) and i was spotting brown/red at the same time. I'm super nervous. I hope everything is okay.

hoping everything is ok


----------



## TexMel

nickielg said:


> Well ladies I'm at the ER because I started cramping a little (it since went away) and i was spotting brown/red at the same time. I'm super nervous. I hope everything is okay.

Praying for you! Hope you and your bean are ok!! Xoxo


----------



## sweetgirl75

nickielg said:


> Well ladies I'm at the ER because I started cramping a little (it since went away) and i was spotting brown/red at the same time. I'm super nervous. I hope everything is okay.

I pray that everything ok keep us updated


----------



## nickielg

Thanks ladies. I'm been pricked and such now just waiting for an ultrasound. I don't think id be so nervous if I hadn't had a loss last time. I'll update you after my scan!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hope your both ok xx


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck nickie xx


----------



## mommyB

Good luck Nickie!


----------



## KimmyB13

Good luck Nickie, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## lau86

Hope it's all ok nickie


----------



## Sunny27

Went to my first appt today and was able to see the heartbeat. It was so exciting. My uterus is retroverted so I go back in 3 weeks for another u/s. 

Nickie my OB told me today that its normal to spot a little at this stage and to not be alarmed, but with your previous loss I'm sure that's easier said than done. I hope all is well with you and baby.


----------



## catmummyof4

Sunny27 said:


> Went to my first appt today and was able to see the heartbeat. It was so exciting. My uterus is retroverted so I go back in 3 weeks for another u/s.
> 
> Nickie my OB told me today that its normal to spot a little at this stage and to not be alarmed, but with your previous loss I'm sure that's easier said than done. I hope all is well with you and baby.

Congrats on seeing the heartbeat hun best moment of pregnancy lol xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi ladies. I am currently in beta hell. My first beta was 126 and two days later (today) it was 219 so didn't exactly double =( going for another on Friday.


----------



## aley28

beneathmywing said:


> Hi ladies. I am currently in beta hell. My first beta was 126 and two days later (today) it was 219 so didn't exactly double =( going for another on Friday.

I hope everything is OK! :hugs:


----------



## lomelindi17

beneathmywing and nickie - Hope everything is okay with you both <3 <3 <3


----------



## DHBH0930

beneathmywing said:


> Hi ladies. I am currently in beta hell. My first beta was 126 and two days later (today) it was 219 so didn't exactly double =( going for another on Friday.

hope everything turns out ok! Will be thinking of you :hug:


----------



## nickielg

I hope everything is okay beneathmywing!

Finally got home about 45 mins ago. My doctor was a little concerned about the spotting, but said baby looked okay, has a heart beat and is in the right place :) but I have super high blood pressure again even though I've been eating healthy and excersizing so I'm back on blood pressure meds for now.


----------



## ambernwxo

beneathmywing - I hope everything is okay! Keep us updated, we're all here to listen if needed :hugs:

Nickie - So glad everything is looking alright for you and baby! I've known a lot of ladies to have a little spotting in the beginning and most of the time it was nothing too bad to worry about. I hope the same for your situation <3


----------



## ambernwxo

Sunny27 said:


> Went to my first appt today and was able to see the heartbeat. It was so exciting. My uterus is retroverted so I go back in 3 weeks for another u/s.
> 
> Nickie my OB told me today that its normal to spot a little at this stage and to not be alarmed, but with your previous loss I'm sure that's easier said than done. I hope all is well with you and baby.

Oh my gosh, I can't wait for my first appt! These next few weeks are going by so slow.. I just want it all to feel completely real and sink in, lol - although I've already caught myself talking to my tummy :laugh2: DH thinks 'it's cute' haha - jeez, can you tell this is my first time?!:blush:


----------



## beneathmywing

Thank you everyone!

Nickie - so glad everything is okay!!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

I had to leave work after an hr today, i haven't been sleeping even though I'm so exhausted :-( feel nauseated and dizzy, it sucks. I told my boss though (wasn't going to til I was 12wks but wanted to explain why I had to go home). He was so excited he was almost jumping out his seat lol! And very understanding, he promised not to tell anyone else. I then went to see a Dr (not my usual dr) who was hopeless but it looks like I'm booked in now to see the Dr Who will be seeing me throughout the pregnancy in 2wks. I'm doing gp shared care as I live in the country, so a gp will do the antenatal care then midwives will look after me during the delivery. 

And woohooo got my 3± on a digi today!
 



Attached Files:







20150319_170049-1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smile181c

Anyone got any tips I could use to explain 1st tri exhaustion to DH? Whenever I say how tired I am I just get 'yeah and me' :dohh:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bad news. I had cramping last night and I'm bleeding now. I think it's all over. :-( xx


----------



## Smile181c

Oh teeny :( :hugs: I really hope that isn't the case for you xxx


----------



## meg_bellamy

Teeny:hugs::hugs:
I'm so sorry, I hope not x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh teeny. I really hope not. Are you going for another scan?


----------



## Embo78

Teeny how bad is the bleeding? Have you ring the Epu? I really hope it's not a miscarriage :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I had really bad cramps last night and just knew in my heart something wasn't right. When I was in the shower I noticed the blood coming out. I have rescheduled an appointment for tomorrow as they are super super busy today as they have no doctor or receptionist. 
I guess its just a waiting game now. :-(
Thank you for the support ladies, my head is a mess right now. Xx


----------



## Twag

Teeny Weeny :hugs: I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB13

Oh teeny, hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## nickielg

Thank you again ladies. I had to wait forever at the ER too because I had to wait for the rhogam shot. Anyone else RH-?


----------



## Twag

I am :thumbup: I am B-


----------



## Butterfly2015

So sorry teeny my heart goes out to you hope your ok xx


----------



## mommyB

So sorry Teeny :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

nickielg: so glad to hear baby is doing well! I'm sure yesterday was a horribly stressful day. I'm sure that didn't help with the BP! Sorry you are on meds for it now even though you've been healthy :hugs:


ambernwxo: feeling simiar, so ready for my appt, I don't feel like it's really hit me yet, especially since I don't have much symptom wise. I too talk to belly already! :winkwink:

meg_bellamy: Yay for seeing the 3+! I:happydance: hope to see mine Saturday :flower: so sorry you are feeling so sick, but glad your boss is understanding :hugs:


Smile181c: my DH was the same way when I was pregnant with DD. I think he only understands this time since it happened last time. He always does the same thing. During pregnancy with her and also during the 1 million wake ups I had with her as a newborn. He'd say 'yeah I didn't sleep well either' oh I would see red!!! i was like you have NO idea what a bad night is! :haha: hope your DH starts to understand soon :flower:

Teeny Weeny: I'm so so sorry :cry: I hope things still turn out ok! :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

My very last FRER, ever! DH is VERY set on just 2 kids, so this is our last, he is getting a vasectomy after this one is born. So this is my last (non digi) test ever! Kinda sad actually, gonna miss those pink lines! I should definitely see my 3+ on Saturday, then I'm really done with hpts for good. 

Symptom wise for me (its not much) I have bad gas, the cramps actually woke me up the other night and made we freak out thinking they were *those* cramps, but then just seconds after passed gas and felt relief, so knew it was from that. I've been belching and passing gas like crazy :wacko: and that is really it for me. I feel a little bit more tired/lethargic, so far nothing like i had with DD, and a little hungrier. I'm expecting symptoms to pick up more around 6 weeks like they did with DD. Wouldn't mind if they held off to 8 weeks though since we are road tripping 600 miles to DH parents house when I'm 7 weeks along.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9934 (Large).jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm RH- but even with the bleedjng they said I don't need it as I'm not 12 weeks yet. Xx


----------



## Twag

How odd Teeny I was also told any bleed would need it no matter how far along :wacko:

How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## lomelindi17

Sorry to hear Teeny, hope it still turns out ok and is just a scare. <3 <3 <3


----------



## CertainTurton

So sorry teeny I really hope it turns out ok. Hope you are able to rest up now xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'll double check tomorrow about the injection. It seems to be getting heavier throughout the day and with 3 children it's going to be hard to relax. Unfortunately, there is nothing I can do to stop it so I am just trying to think of any positives of getting a natural BFP in the first place. I know I can get pregnant even if it takes a long time. 
I will update you all tomorrow. Thanks for the support. Xx


----------



## ksilme

Yay!!! Had a couple of really bad dreams and haven't felt pregnant so did another test to make sure xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

my todays test


----------



## TexMel

Teeny I am so very sorry!!


----------



## TexMel

Any one else have almost no appetite? I'm not nauseous yet (knocks on wood) but nothing sounds good. I sent my poor husband on a mission last night to buy me some soup for dinner and he got home and I ate about 4 bites. It was really good, I just couldn't eat. And I'm a big eater (could stand to lose quite a bit of weight)!


----------



## MissyMojo

my appetite is low too


----------



## Indi84

nickielg said:


> Thank you again ladies. I had to wait forever at the ER too because I had to wait for the rhogam shot. Anyone else RH-?

Me! And my little boy is + so I needed the shot after birth too.
I'll need them all this pregnancy too I think, as dh is + .


----------



## aley28

Teeny Weeny, I'm so sorry... I hope you're doing OK. :hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

TexMel said:


> Any one else have almost no appetite? I'm not nauseous yet (knocks on wood) but nothing sounds good. I sent my poor husband on a mission last night to buy me some soup for dinner and he got home and I ate about 4 bites. It was really good, I just couldn't eat. And I'm a big eater (could stand to lose quite a bit of weight)!

I'm the opposite. I wake up around 4am hungry and am hungry most of the day until the exhaustion takes over.


----------



## Embo78

Today has been the first day I haven't had much of an appetite and healthy stuff makes me feel nauseous :( :( 
Yesterday I ate crap all day and felt no nausea, today all healthy stuff and I feel so SHIT!!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

I completely swing throughout the day sometimes im starving and eating is the only thing that stops my nausea then other times (normally the evening) I'm so tired/nauseous nothing sounds good. I'm with you on the junk though-only thing that does it sometimes. The Chinese takeaway was perfect yesterday eve and now all I want is chow mein :-(


----------



## KimmyB13

My appetite is off as well, I've minute I'm
Starving and eat everything in sight, the next I don't want anything or to be near food x


----------



## sweetgirl75

Teeny I pray your little bean stick


----------



## sweetgirl75

What is everybody symptoms today? I feel really achey today like i been ran over by a truck and sleepy


----------



## nickielg

I'm so sorry teeny. :( I hope everything works out for you! I'll be praying.


----------



## Eskimobabys

sweetgirl75 said:


> What is everybody symptoms today? I feel really achey today like i been ran over by a truck and sleepy

tired very tired and more hungry that's about it I get cramps here a there but there fleeting also my hips feel looser already


----------



## PurpleIvy44

Hi all- I like to join the group. I just found out today that I'm pregnant w/#2. I go to the Dr. next week so I'll have a better idea of my due date but from my last AF it's 11/11.

1) When is your due date? - Nov 11th....guesstimate

2) Whats your name? - Meggy's mom

3) Where are you located? - NY

4) Occupation? - Financial Mgr

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - My daughter Megan is almost 20 mos. old

6) How long TTC? - We were NPNT so this was a surprise.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150319_123612_698.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ambernwxo

Teeny I'm so sorry you're in this situation right now, I hope everything works out for you! :hugs: 

Hi PurpleIvy! Welcome :wave: 

As for my symptoms today, I woke up extremely hungry - My emotions are all over the place already too, I called my grandma back home last night and ended up crying for an hour feeling homesick. Then cried watching Runaway Bride even though I've seen it over a hundred times. Definitely shouldn't have watched The Fault in Our Stars either, lol. 
I actually don't feel too nauseous today, but then again I slept in so I haven't been awake too long so it could hit me later.


----------



## cmdc5

Teeny I hope everything is ok. Will be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB13

My symptoms today are feeling very tired, on and off nausea, really sore boobs and the odd cramp/ back ache x


----------



## cmdc5

Does anyone have facebook? When I was pregnant with my last baby...one of the ladies on this site made a private facebook group. I am still in contact with some of the ladies on facebook and its a great way to stay connected even after babies are born. It is easier for me to communicate on facebook then on here. My husband and I are not telling anyone about this baby for awhile so it would obviously be a private group so no friends and family can see. Thoughts?


----------



## ambernwxo

cmdc5 - I'm in! We've only told family and a few close friends about it right now, but we're not going to announce it on social media until about 12 weeks we think.. I think a private group would be a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## CoralInGold

I have Facebook, I like the idea of a private group. 

Welcome Purpleivy, I'm due on the 11th too :wave:

Hope you're okay teeny :hugs: 

Symptoms today are extreme tiredness & nausea. Whoever said the symptoms kick in at full force at 6 weeks definetly wasn't lying!


----------



## catmummyof4

Teeny- omg i cant even imagine!could u not go up a&e?? I would haha huuuge hugs xxxx

cmd i think thats a great idea lol

afm i cant stop eating crap!!! :cry: i need to lose th weight but cnt stomach healthy bleurgh xx


----------



## Heartmom

My symptoms today are a little bit of cramps, backache, tired, and moody. 
i don't have any morning sickness or anything.

I have fb and I would definitely join a private fb group as well. It would need to be a secret group though, because no one on fb will know I'm pregnant until we know the sex of the baby. Like 16 weeks. 

Anyhow hope everyone is feeling good today! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

I use fb more than b&b so a private group would be cool


----------



## KimmyB13

Id join the private group on facebook :)


----------



## cmdc5

OK I will go ahead and make a private group then :) I do need to add at least one person to the group before it will let me create the group. On facebook my name is Megan Davis from Citrus Heights, CA if you want to try and find me.


----------



## Heartmom

nickielg said:


> Thank you again ladies. I had to wait forever at the ER too because I had to wait for the rhogam shot. Anyone else RH-?

I'm rh - but I don't get the shot until much further along in the pregnancy and then after the baby is born if he/she isn't rh-.


----------



## cmdc5

I actually don't think we have to be friends with anybody until later to have the group. I am just not sure how to add people to a secret group that people can't even look up. Does anyone know how?


----------



## Lanfear333

cmdc5 said:


> I actually don't think we have to be friends with anybody until later to have the group. I am just not sure how to add people to a secret group that people can't even look up. Does anyone know how?

Create the group, and then put a link to it in here for us.


----------



## Smile181c

I don't have fb anymore so I can't join :( hopefully there'll still be people on here to chat to! I know when I joined a fb group in my last pregnancy we all stopped coming on here really!


----------



## CertainTurton

I will still be here x


----------



## mommyB

I'm on here more then FB so I'll be here :)

Symptoms today for me are extremely tired, lower backache, super moody, and I'm totally craving all the bad food! Lol


----------



## lomelindi17

I'll still be here too. I don't have much for symptoms, fatigue - have to have a nap most days, hungrier than usual, feel fine emotionally but if I see something sad or sweet a tear will escape for a second lol. Had a couple small barely noticeable cramps yesterday, lots of cm, And my bbs continue to be large and sore but I've had that since implantation. Think my Montgomery t's are starting to stick out more too.


----------



## Lozzielaula

I'm already part of a november secret group on fb. It's quite a good group, if anyone wants to join then pm me how to find you on fb and I can add you then add you to the group. xx


----------



## littlesteph

don't remember being this tired with my other 2, could sleep all day if given the choice. 
finding that i'm bloated out quite a bit even though I've lost 2lbs, having to suck in my belly so no one at work notices. not told them yet, actually only my in-laws and my step-mum knows.


----------



## DHBH0930

PurpleIvy44: welcome, you've been added! Lovely tests! Seeing the 3+ I think is the ultimate goal, test wise :happydance:

catmummyof3: no MS here, but also having a hard time not eating a bunch of crap the past couple days. And i JUST lost a ton of weight. I need to get my act together so I dont gain 80 lbs like last time!

Smile181c: I'll still be here too! I think there will still be plenty of us on bnb :flower:

Lozzielaula: sounds great thanks for letting us know!


----------



## DHBH0930

The fatigue is kicking in for me as well. Starting napping during DDs nap and going to bed early. I remember it being worse with DD but maybe my perception has changed after not sleeping for her whole first year basically, she was a HORRIBLE sleeper, so I want MANY nights with only a few hours of sleep. So this feels like nothing compared! But definitely feeling it now.

I got lazy yesterday and didn't work out. I do 6 days a week. I made myself today, it's more mental why I didn't, so i just need to force myself. If it is PHYSICALLY too hard i will modify. But if I just don't "feel like it" then I need to suck it up!


----------



## sweetgirl75

I will also still be here on this thread. My mom was telling me tonight that since I am 39 years old that I am know as high risk pregnancy that kinda scare me I have never had a miscarriage but my mom has so know I am getting worried. I probably won't be seeing a doctor until about 12 weeks. Just a little scared right now


----------



## penelopejones

I've been feeling basically no symptoms yet, but today fatigue has set in. I'm starting to feel like I'm getting DH's cold, though, so that might account for it. He's here sniffling and snorting. Hope I'll be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## littlesteph

i'm high risk too, at least I think I am, I was my last two, I don't gain enough weight, my 1st I had at 36 weeks, iugr and failing placenta, was also failed induction and emcs, 2nd was because of how quickly I fell, had contractions from 33 weeks and reduced movements from 33 weeks. was in and out of hospital a good 3 4 times a week and they still did nothing, just said I wasn't feeling him move. turned out he had no room to move, he was only 6lb 14oz. 
if the same thing starts happening with this one there is no way I am being fobbed off like that again.


----------



## PurpleIvy44

Thanks for the welcome. I'm 38 and will turn 39 two weeks after my due date. I know age is a big factor but in this day in age with all the technology I'm trying not to worry so much because I worried my entire last pregnancy.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i finally found a midwife after meeting with 3 i found one i love cant wait til my 8wk appt with her! I 2nd the FB group just make it closed add the link here once we r added change it to secret.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I slept better last night so I feel alot better today  i have a constant sick feeling in my tummy and mouth. I was Soooo thirsty yesterday, drunk tonnes of water.


----------



## catmummyof4

DHBH0930 said:


> PurpleIvy44: welcome, you've been added! Lovely tests! Seeing the 3+ I think is the ultimate goal, test wise :happydance:
> 
> catmummyof3: no MS here, but also having a hard time not eating a bunch of crap the past couple days. And i JUST lost a ton of weight. I need to get my act together so I dont gain 80 lbs like last time!
> 
> Smile181c: I'll still be here too! I think there will still be plenty of us on bnb :flower:
> 
> Lozzielaula: sounds great thanks for letting us know!

Im soo glad its not just me.. salad just tastes gross atm lol 

i had a bloody horrible dream was sooo vivid.. basicly what happened was i went into labour so went into hospital somehow i forgot th bag so my oh went to go get it. I was all alone with a crappy midwife (you dont get to pick who you have here) 
As baby come out (wer staying :yellow: )she said o its a :pink: was so happy but when i cleaned babiy it was a :blue: (i really want another girl) i cried so hard then oh comes sauntering in drunk off his face (my partner doesnt drink a drop of alcohol so wtf?!) And it went on like 
That.. was so vivid i actually woke up worrying that it was real lol!!


----------



## lau86

meg_bellamy said:


> I slept better last night so I feel alot better today  i have a constant sick feeling in my tummy and mouth. I was Soooo thirsty yesterday, drunk tonnes of water.

This is me too!! Yucky isn't it...


----------



## meg_bellamy

lau86 said:


> meg_bellamy said:
> 
> 
> I slept better last night so I feel alot better today  i have a constant sick feeling in my tummy and mouth. I was Soooo thirsty yesterday, drunk tonnes of water.
> 
> This is me too!! Yucky isn't it...Click to expand...

Yeah I'm sitting at my desk breathing in and out in and out in and our, it helps a bit lol


----------



## Smile181c

I had a really odd dream last night too! Dreamt that DH put me to sleep and did a science experiment on me and put a baby in my belly (wtf?!) but the baby was for someone else! And so because I found out about the experiment and it was a weird alien baby I had to stop the pregnancy without anyone finding out! It went on and on and these people were chasing us and then I got on a train that went the wrong way etc it was SO weird!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Lol that is funny! I get super bizarre vivid dreams too. DH is freaked out sometimes when I tell him my dreams LOL


----------



## Olivette

1) When is your due date? - Around the 18th November.

2) Whats your name? - Olivette 

3) Where are you located? - 
East of England. 

4) Occupation? - 
I'm a stay at home mum to my first born. 

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - yes I have an older daughter. She's almost 15 months.

6) How long TTC? - We'd put more thought to trying around Christmas of last year but we'd not used any protection since the birth of my daughter. 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - we'd just decided to delay trying to conceive and had started to use protection. A week later we found out we were pregnant!


----------



## Twag

I will still be on BnB as I can't get FB at work :dohh: :thumbup:

My exhaustion is something awful I wake up feeling so drained & exhausted even after going to bed early and getting a good nights sleep! Also my sickness has ramped up I am now not able to eat anything in the evening I am just sick I managed 3 mouthfuls of plain rice last night :sick:


----------



## Heartmom

I woke up today with what I think is the start to MS. I can't be sure becauSe I never had it with my last pregnancy. I feel like I am hungover and can't even eat a toast. I just want to sit on my couch and not move at all..., but that's very hard with an active toddler. Ugh! this is going to be tough. Anyone have any good tips on how to ease it? 

I have also been having very vivid dreams too!!!! They started even before I got a positive test. Last night, I had a dream that I was bleeding all over my bed, I woke up and had to run to the bathroom just to make sure it wasn't real. 
Crazy scary!


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome Olivette :wave: you've been added!

Sounds like lots of us are having the strange vivid dreams. And they say if you can remember your dreams that you aren't sleeping well. I remember having this same problem with dd, tossing and turning and waking up a ton for no reason, more bathroom runs but still plenty of times for nothing. Just can't sleep well! 

Got my 3+ today!!!:happydance: tried a day early since my FRER was sooooo dark yesterday. Too bad they don't make 4+, 5+, 6+ etc, I'd keep taking them! :haha: It's nice to have the reassurance that my hcg is increasing :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-20 06.50.38.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Heartmom

Dhbh congrats on your 3+!!! That's good news! I also got my 3+ earlier this week... It's so reassuring!


----------



## DHBH0930

Heartmom: it really is! :flower:

So nice to see the 3+, but I'm so ready for baby to not be a dang poppy seed still! :wacko::haha: one more day till an appleseed, Whoo hoo another seed! :haha: ready to be a real fruit! :winkwink:


----------



## TexMel

I normally (not pregnant) have very crazy vivid dreams at least several nights a week. The strange thing is that since I have been pregnant, I have not had any. Wth.


----------



## Sunny27

AFM, no vivid dreams just crappy and over eating. I'm starting to try to eat more fruits and vegetables. Then I will start a work out plan starting next week.


----------



## mommyB

So nice to see the 3+ DHB! I've only seen a 2-3 when I was 4 weeks, but haven't tested with a digital since. 

Feeling so nauseous today!! It seems to come and go but this morning it's been pretty steady. At least it's a reassuring sign, even if it does suck! ;)


----------



## CertainTurton

Congratulations on the 3+ dhb!

teeny- how are you? 

Afm I'vediscovered tangfastics help my ms...not so good for the hearlyy eating though!


----------



## Olivette

Thanks for adding! Congratulations DHB on the 3+! I Can't afford another digi at the moment so have continued to use up the ICs I had. Really reassuring to see the line has got darker.

I was also really pleased to not be a poppy seed anymore! 

Afm no sickness yet. Almost wish it would arrive! X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Bad news at the scan. Everything had grown and there was an embryo of 4mm but no heartbeat and they will book me in for a D&C if a natural miscarriage doesn't happen. I have read that the HB starts at 5mm but she was certain it is an unviable pregnancy. I am obviously upset but now waiting for either nature or surgery. 
I wish you all the best in your pregnancies. Xx


----------



## CertainTurton

:-( teeny im so sorry. How many weeks are you? I hope the ordeal is over quickly for you. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Im so sorry teeny :(


----------



## Lozzielaula

Teeny I am so so sorry, I've been watching for your updates and hoping it was good news. Do you think you will get a 2nd opinion regarding the heartbeat at 5mm thing? take care of yourself xx :hugs2::sad1:


----------



## lomelindi17

So sorry Teeny. :hugs: I think you should have them check for a heartbeat again in a week or two before you go through with a D&C though just in case they were wrong. Ultrasounds are not foolproof. <3 <3 <3


----------



## lomelindi17

AFM, I haven't checked my cervix in a few days but thought I would today, and I had tan cm with one speck of red in it, this is the first spotting I've had so far.. a little concerned but I know it's normal. Also this is weird and tmi but when I felt around I could feel like a little string coming out of my cervix.. I had a feeling that I shouldn't disturb it so I left it alone. Does it sound like it's the mucous plug forming?? Anyone experience that before??


----------



## sweetgirl75

So sorry teeny is there anyway you can get a second opinion


----------



## DHBH0930

So sorry Teeny, I too was hoping for good news for you! :hugs: i feel the same as the other ladies, any chance for another scan in a week if nothing happens naturally? I'm assuming they will at least do one before a d&c just to be 100% sure. I've heard of crazy stories, like she said ultrasounds aren't foolproof

Hope you are doing ok :hug:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am okay, just in denial I think! Last week was just the sacs and this week and little embryo. She must have a reason for knowing its unviable, apart from the bleeding. I think it hadn't grown enough. I will definately have a scan before D&C if I have no further bleeding for the miscarriage. I was hopeful as the heavy red bleeding stopped and now it's brown spotting. Perhaps this is the calm before the Storm. :-( xx


----------



## mommyB

Oh teeny I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly2015

So sorry teeny xx


----------



## KimmyB13

So sorry teeny :hugs:


----------



## ambernwxo

Teeny I am sorry for what you're going through.. I agree with the others that getting another scan just to be sure if nothing more happens before you go in.. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Not good news on my beta today. Only went up to 292. Im going for an ultrasound on the 30th to rule out ectopic.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm so sorry teeny. X


----------



## TexMel

So sorry teeny and beneathmywing 

Hugs to you both


----------



## lau86

So sorry teeny and beneath my wing I hope you guys get good news somehow x


----------



## lomelindi17

So sorry beneath <3


----------



## lomelindi17

I got my test results from Wednesday when I went in to get my 2nd draw today. Hope to get the 2nd results this afternoon but might have to wait until Monday. Level at 20dpo was 5923, I'm thrilled but does that sound kind of high? I got the BFP at 10dpo so maybe it got an early start? 

My thyroid stimulating hormone was high at 4.45 though and my doctor wants to check my reflexes next week, I have no idea what that means, hopefully nothing bad!!!


----------



## Butterfly2015

I hope it's not ectopic beneathmywings I have everything crossed for your scan good luck xx


----------



## klsltsp

beneath.. I'm so sorry hun... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

lome your numbers do seem high :) but at this point being off even by 1 day makes a huge difference in the numbers here are what mine were:

19 dpo - 1332
21 dpo - 2998
23 dpo - 5808
26 dpo - 14771

I have my first u/s on tuesday ... i'm petrified!!! good news is that my OH is able to come along this time.. thank goodness!


----------



## beneathmywing

Emailed my doctor and he said theres a 30 percent chance of this still turning out okay we just need to be cautious. I asked if its possible both embies implanted and if one didnt make it would it screw up my numbers and he said its possible. He said at six weeks its the earliest he can see if anything is in the uterus, if not he would perform a d&c.

If you girls believe in God or dont, i just ask you all to say a prayer for this bean.


----------



## klsltsp

beneath saying lots of prayers for you and bean! Will your doc be doing any more bloodwork? I think your levels need to be around 1000 or 1500 for them to be able to see something on the u/s, you're still really early and in the right range.


----------



## sweetgirl75

I pray that your little bean sticks


----------



## beneathmywing

klsltsp said:


> beneath saying lots of prayers for you and bean! Will your doc be doing any more bloodwork? I think your levels need to be around 1000 or 1500 for them to be able to see something on the u/s, you're still really early and in the right range.

No more blood work. I dont want any done either, just adds more stress


----------



## Indi84

So sorry teeny and I really hope everything is ok beneathmywings, giant hugs.

My ms kicked in this morning, I had it very badly last time so we'll see what time brings. I was nearly sick this morning, I tend to gag a lot with ms :-\ I can see it getting worse from here.
I'll join a f.book private group


----------



## Heartmom

So sorry teeny!!!! 

Beaneth praying for you and that all turns out ok!


----------



## Embo78

Praying for you beneath :hug:


----------



## lomelindi17

Definitely will send some good vibes your way beneath <3

Ok I got my beta results from today already, it's at 13,841!! More than doubled! (Was 5923 Wednesday). I'm 22 dpo today, and the tests were about the same time of day, within half an hour. I feel like that is really high, what do you guys think?? I'm scared what if it's twins lol, my grandmother kept teasing us that we're gonna have twins and I was like nooo!! :haha:


----------



## Niksmommy

hey guys! I just wanted to drop in and say hi! I did the initial intro but thought I would check in and say :hi: 

I just found out a few days ago I am pregnant. I made an appt with a midwife but have to wait until April 14th, which seems like forever. I haven't really been feeling too pregnant which actually kind of worries me. Hopefully everything is ok, but just in case I have decided to wait until after 12 weeks to announce it...well except for telling my sister and close gfs lol

Hope you all are having a fabulous week!


----------



## littlesteph

so sorry tiny and beneath


----------



## meg_bellamy

Teeny and beneath im so sorry, I'm thinking of you both *hugs*


----------



## catmummyof4

Tiny im so so sorry deffo haveanother scan!!

Beneath could be lots of reasons like th tww ur not out yet! Keep positive this is why im so glad uk doesnt do this xxxx


----------



## catmummyof4

Lome looks like the pitter patter of 4 tiny feet hahhaa 

afm im feeling pretty ok not overly exhausted had quite few bowts of ms yesterday o the joys lol xx


----------



## Smile181c

Teeny and beneath :hugs:


----------



## Olivette

I'm so sorry tiny and beneath. X


----------



## DHBH0930

Niksmommy: I know its hard not to worry, but lack of symptoms isn't a bad thing. Most likely they will kick in over the next few weeks. I had nothing with dd till 7-8weeks. Got my 3+ on a CB digi yesterday, so plenty of hcg in my system and still not much for symptoms yet. Try and enjoy it!

AFM: 5 weeks today, finally an appleseed :happydance: only real symptom is I want to sleep more. Would've loved for dd to sleep past 630 this morning :sleep:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## catmummyof4

DHBH0930 said:


> Niksmommy: I know its hard not to worry, but lack of symptoms isn't a bad thing. Most likely they will kick in over the next few weeks. I had nothing with dd till 7-8weeks. Got my 3+ on a CB digi yesterday, so plenty of hcg in my system and still not much for symptoms yet. Try and enjoy it!
> 
> AFM: 5 weeks today, finally an appleseed :happydance: only real symptom is I want to sleep more. Would've loved for dd to sleep past 630 this morning :sleep:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!

i was exactly the same yesterday with my appleseed lol i dont eat peas so next week im at a loss as to the size lol x :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

sending hugs Teeny & Beneath

have we a FB group yet?


----------



## nickielg

Teeny & beneath Im so sorry :(


----------



## TexMel

Nickielg is everything ok with you now? This thread moves so fast!


----------



## KimmyB13

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I want it over, my first midwife appointment is Monday eeeeek! Today I have really sore boobs and a massively bloated belly...even my colleague commented! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Thnks girls. The doctor said there's still a 30 percent everything will go well, but we just have to be cautious. It's going to be a long 9 days until my ultrasound. I will be around, just probably quiet until then.


----------



## xCherylx

Hi everyone :) my EDD is between 26/10 & 6/11 so will be between groups until my dating scan this month on 26/4, so excited for it!!

1) When is your due date? - my doctor estimated the 26/10 but my emergency scan estimated 6/11. A little in limbo until my next scan.

2) Whats your name? - My name is Cheryl 

3) Where are you located? - I live in England, UK in a small town in Lincolnshire.

4) Occupation? - I work at a local college with special needs teenagers specialising in media.

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - I have a beautiful son who is nearly 7! Time flies!

6) How long TTC? - we were NTNPSET for six months.


----------



## bellezzajess

1) When is your due date? 11/24/15

2) Whats your name? - Jess

3) Where are you located? - Chicago suburbs

4) Occupation? - Travel agent (and SAHM)

5) Any kids - I have a 15 month old daughter 

6) How long TTC? - Got BFP first time trying after our daughter, but has a miscarriage at 6 weeks. Three cycles later I'm pregnant again.


----------



## cmdc5

Ok ladies I made a private facebook page. I want to make sure it is private first so before you add the group try and search for it and see if anything pops up. I did make it a secret group so you shouldn't even be able to. I just want to make sure especially because we haven't told many people and are not telling everyone about the pregnancy for awhile. 

Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1415622325410418/

Please let me know if it works or not.


----------



## CoralInGold

Teeny & beneath :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cmdc5

I am praying for you teeny and beneath :hugs:


----------



## CoralInGold

Really struggling with the sickness today. It's just a vicious circle for me, Im hungry = I feel sick, I eat = I feel sick... Bluergh I forgot how rough these first 12 weeks are. I can easily get down in the dumps but I have to stop for a moment & realise just how lucky I am.


----------



## nickielg

TexMel said:


> Nickielg is everything ok with you now? This thread moves so fast!

Yes, thankfully! I had to get a rhogam shot and Im on blood pressure meds because my blood pressure was high again. I'm happy I went in and caught my blood pressure issue early because no matter how many times I went in during my last (and first) pregnancy they would not give me meds because I wasnt 20 weeks. The doctors are pretty sure my daughter passed from pre-e when I was 24 weeks. I'm glad to have a very proactive doc in the ER and hope my new doctors is just as proactive.


----------



## Heartmom

cmdc5 said:


> Ok ladies I made a private facebook page. I want to make sure it is private first so before you add the group try and search for it and see if anything pops up. I did make it a secret group so you shouldn't even be able to. I just want to make sure especially because we haven't told many people and are not telling everyone about the pregnancy for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1415622325410418/
> 
> Please let me know if it works or not.


The link isn't working for me :(


----------



## cmdc5

Heartmom said:


> cmdc5 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I made a private facebook page. I want to make sure it is private first so before you add the group try and search for it and see if anything pops up. I did make it a secret group so you shouldn't even be able to. I just want to make sure especially because we haven't told many people and are not telling everyone about the pregnancy for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1415622325410418/
> 
> Please let me know if it works or not.
> 
> 
> 
> The link isn't working for me :(Click to expand...

Umm.....I am not really sure how to do it then. Is there someone else that might be able to try? I know how to add people to the group but only if we are friends otherwise I am not sure.


----------



## Tricks26

Please can I join you lovely ladies I got my BFP this morning !!!&#55357;&#56834;

1) When is your due date? - 23/11/15

2) Whats your name? - Vickie

3) Where are you located? - Surrey 

4) Occupation? - childminder

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 1 DD

6) How long TTC? - 4 years

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - ask what you like xxx


Look forward to joining you all xxxx&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## MissyMojo

Link doesn't work.for me either..try adding me as a friend (I've sent you a request) and add me to the group and I'll see if I can help


----------



## cmdc5

MissyMojo said:


> Link doesn't work.for me either..try adding me as a friend (I've sent you a request) and add me to the group and I'll see if I can help

ok I just added you as a friend and added you to the group. I haven't done anything with the group as far as cover photo or description or anything so maybe someone can help with that as well :)


----------



## cmdc5

It looks like I can add people using their emails that they used to sign up with facebook. If you want to join please send me your email. I think the reason the link wasn't working is because the group is secret so no one can access unless they are a member.


----------



## MissyMojo

alternatively - add me as a friend on FB and I'll add you in, 
https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys

just drop me a PM and let me know


----------



## littlesteph

hubby is really eager to start telling people, at the moment only his parents and my step mum know. I did say I wanted to wait till 12 weeks, but he just wants to tell everyone. 
seen so many cute clothes lately, kinda hoping for a girl, as have 2 boys already, but as long as baby is happy and healthy that's all that matters.


----------



## Eclair

MissyMojo said:


> now the group has two members try the link again?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1415622325410418/
> 
> alternatively - add me as a friend on FB and I'll add you in,
> https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys
> 
> just drop me a PM and let me know

Thanks for the group add via your FB :thumbup:


----------



## cmdc5

littlesteph said:


> hubby is really eager to start telling people, at the moment only his parents and my step mum know. I did say I wanted to wait till 12 weeks, but he just wants to tell everyone.
> seen so many cute clothes lately, kinda hoping for a girl, as have 2 boys already, but as long as baby is happy and healthy that's all that matters.

I feel the same way. I want to wait to tell people but husband is not as patient. lol I am hoping for a pink bundle as well after 3 boys! By the way I saw your youngest was born at the end of February. My little boy was born on Feb 28th, 2014 so they are so close in age :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Weve told family and close friends, 
, we couldn't resist, I got bfp on the day before mothers day so told family it was our mothers day present


----------



## catmummyof4

I could sleep for britain today lol sooo sleepy anyone else barely ablr to stay awake x


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm like that between 11/12 - 3/4 then I perk up again..been going bed about 9:30 /10pm ish too


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Shattered, but have also had coughs and colds constantly for over a month and have a sick husband and toddler to care for and a full time job so that isn't helping. Ended up having to tell my mum because I just needed a break physically. She's been great and I hope understands how important it is to keep it a secret as I'm still at a higher risk of mc because of the bleed.


----------



## Embo78

Tiredness is a killer for me this time. With Max I had insomnia and couldn't sleep for toffee but with this one I can have a two hour nap and then be asleep by 9-10pm every night YAWN!!


----------



## catmummyof4

Mrs bump im glad she was there to help 

embo im with you there yawn yawn lol 

afm iv been having some cramping since i did some light-moderate exercise bit freaked out if im honest! Xx


----------



## littlesteph

cmdc5 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> hubby is really eager to start telling people, at the moment only his parents and my step mum know. I did say I wanted to wait till 12 weeks, but he just wants to tell everyone.
> seen so many cute clothes lately, kinda hoping for a girl, as have 2 boys already, but as long as baby is happy and healthy that's all that matters.
> 
> I feel the same way. I want to wait to tell people but husband is not as patient. lol I am hoping for a pink bundle as well after 3 boys! By the way I saw your youngest was born at the end of February. My little boy was born on Feb 28th, 2014 so they are so close in age :)Click to expand...

I think it is partly to do with the fact that when I found out with the other 2 we told people with in a few days. just a week in it, my eldest was born on the 28th, was meant to be a march baby but had to be induced at 36 weeks, my youngest was actually due on the 28th,


----------



## littlesteph

I found out Friday 13th, I had come back from work after finishing at 10pm did a test ran a bath and then saw it was positive, kinda freaked out a little as was not expecting it. 
defiantly feeling more tired with this one, but that might be because I have 2 little ones and work evenings. got a long week coming up. after Wednesday working 7 days straight.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Hi girls, hope everyone is well  I've had a sore throat for the past few days. I'm finding drinking lots of water and going for walks is helping with the sick feeling I have


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! Sorry for those dealing with MS. Not much to report for me! Aside from being tired I don't really feel pregnant. We plan to tell our parents this weekend. 

I was on vacation last week and came back and took 2 ICs just for fun. Super dark!


----------



## aley28

The morning sickness is really kicking in for me... threw up small amounts probably 10 times today, spread throughout the early afternoon. Misery.

I'm famished, but can't seem to eat. Managed about a toddler's portion of dinner before gagging and having to stop. :wacko: I've never had food aversion like this in pregnancy before! So strange. 

The fatigue is not as bad as it could be. Mostly struggling with the nausea and vomiting right now.

First appointment on Monday... eek!


----------



## ambernwxo

catmummyof3 said:


> I could sleep for britain today lol sooo sleepy anyone else barely ablr to stay awake x

I'm right there with you, lol. I feel like napping all day, all the time.. My mother in law told me to take advantage of it considering before I got pregnant I had troubles falling asleep sometimes. Now I can just close my eyes at random times and be asleep in 5 minutes, lol.


----------



## janna

This is my 3rd pregnancy, but the first time I'm struggling with insomnia... Ugh. I'm so tired, but once something wakes me up, I can't fall back asleep! Which is why I'm on here at 2am! LOL


----------



## ambernwxo

That's how I was before I got pregnant, lol - if I'd wake up in the middle of the night for anything, it was near impossible to go back to sleep. Now it's hard NOT to fall asleep but I took it easy today and napped for a while which is why I'm up at 2am too, haha. 

Looks like we're complete opposites right now.


----------



## catmummyof4

I have days where i dont feel tired at all then i go the other way and omg im soooo tired!! Its odd but im just thankful th ms hasnt properly got me lol

aley- i really feel for you hun i have a major fear of throwing up so when i start to feel nauseous i start to panic lol stupid i no haha :wacko:


----------



## ambernwxo

Same here. MS hasn't hit me too hard yet - Throughout the day I'll get waves of nausea, but I haven't gotten sick yet.. Sometimes it's bad enough that I actually would rather just get it out and over with instead of having that awful feeling sit at the top of my stomach.


----------



## KimmyB13

That's how my nausea is, this morning ive woke up feeling like I'm hungover, that awful queasy feelung where you daren't move out of bed! 
So yesterday I got home from work and was getting showered and into my pjs, went under my pillow and my husband had been and bought me a beautiful pregnancy journal, he's such a sweetie :) x


----------



## ambernwxo

Aww, that's sweet Kimmy - Are you talking about one of the fill in the blank/questions type journals? I've been thinking about getting one, I've read some of my friends' and they're just so cute I want one for myself, lol


----------



## ambernwxo

MissyMojo said:


> now the group has two members try the link again?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1415622325410418/
> 
> alternatively - add me as a friend on FB and I'll add you in,
> https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys
> 
> just drop me a PM and let me know

Thanks for adding me in!! :D


----------



## KimmyB13

Yeah it's one where you fill in bits and put bump/scan pics etc x


----------



## frantastic20

Hello all... It takes me so long to catch up I haven't got time to post much. Once we get to Easter I will join the facebook group, but I gave up FB for Lent!

I only have fairly mild symptoms. I've been having on and off aching like mild period pain, which of course is never nice. I remember having it last time though so not too worrying. I feel ravenous most of the time, with the occasional slight nausea...

Does anyone else babywear, or plan on doing? My Moby (stretchy) wrap has been out on loan almost constantly for 18 months - I've told the current owner (a friend who had her baby girl at 26+5!!) that I'll be needing it back in October. I still wear my toddler on my back, and I'm hoping to continue until well into second tri, though he walks most of the time. So excited to have a little bundle strapped to my front again... Think I'm going to take a wrap in my hospital bag.

Also does anyone else knit/crochet? Chloe I know you said you'd learnt to crochet? I am desperate to finish the jumper I'm knitting for hubby so I can make some things for baby. There's a designer on Ravelry called Amanda Chapman, her business is called Newborn Knots, and I've bought so many of her beautiful crochet patterns in her (very regular) sales. Also one called Little Doolally who does beautiful retro-style blankets...

Time to stop rambling and do some knitting!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I baby wore quite a bit with my son but plan to do so more with this little one. I'll use the moby when they're small but I bought a full buckle carrier for when they're a bit bigger this time. I think the main reason I stopped last time was I didn't have a good enough carrier. I just had a cheap knock off mai tei and I found it really awkward to use.


----------



## MissyMojo

i have a babyhawk and use it currently with my two boys and will use it again for squishy - might invest in an extra one tho so daddy and i can wear at same time


----------



## Niksmommy

cmdc5 said:


> It looks like I can add people using their emails that they used to sign up with facebook. If you want to join please send me your email. I think the reason the link wasn't working is because the group is secret so no one can access unless they are a member.

I wanna join! [email protected]


----------



## beneathmywing

I'd love to join the FB page. just going to wait till my scan on Monday to make sure everything's okay.


----------



## cmdc5

Niksmommy said:


> cmdc5 said:
> 
> 
> It looks like I can add people using their emails that they used to sign up with facebook. If you want to join please send me your email. I think the reason the link wasn't working is because the group is secret so no one can access unless they are a member.
> 
> I wanna join! [email protected]Click to expand...

I just sent you a request to join :happydance:


----------



## sweetgirl75

I am 7 week thought I could go lay out and get some sun today since it really beautiful in Florida I was only out there for least than hour and started to get sick. This pregnant stuff is no joke.


----------



## MissyMojo

today as part of trying to spring clean the house I had a good look through the cuboard on the landing which was crammed with all sorts,
and discovered - 
2x moses+stands
bouncer/rocker chair
jumperoo
changing table
multiple blankets/sheets/bedding
30+ Vests in first size/0-3
20+ Sleepsuits(all in ones) in first size/0-3
a box of breast pads 
a box of maternity towel
the newborn insert for britax Carseat...

Guess I dont actually need to go buy much lol!


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome bellezzajess, Tricks26, and xCherylx I've added you to the front page :flower:

aley28: so sorry you are so sick :hugs: has anything helped? 

frantastic20: I tried babywearing with dd, she didn't like it :nope: she has always hated being restrainted in any way. Carseats, strollers, etc. hopefully if I start right w
away with #2 they will like it. Will make taking care of a toddler at the same time easier! I also crochet, my favorite is making hats for dd, though it's so hard to find the free time! I will make some newborn ones for sure though like I did for dd :flower:

MissyMojo: great stash found! DD is only 15 months so we saved everything from her too. I got everything minus clothes gender neutral so no matter what we can use it all again. We only need some clothes if it's a boy. If a girl then we need nothing! :happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

For the ladies who are cramping, where are you feeling cramping and how does it feel? I've been having lower stomach cramping like right by my pubic bone area that can get pretty intense at times.


----------



## DHBH0930

Same as many of you, super tired. Anyone else can't sleep for no apparent reason? I just toss and turn all night. Sometimes I have to pee, or have restless legs, but MANY times I'm just waking up feeling restless all over like I'm caffinated but I'm not :shrug: super frustrating since all I want to so is sleep, but I cant!

Also anyone else feeling round ligament pain yet? I remember pulling them when I was huge with dd and getting out of bed. I already feel them pulling when I switch sides in bed.

No other symptoms here, just tired... so I basically forget I'm pregnant. Not gonna complain though!

Getting a lot of projects done outside while I'm still feeling good.

Hope you ladies with bad ms start getting some relief soon! :hugs:


----------



## Indi84

I babywore a little bit with a rose and rebellion. I'm planning on doing it more this time starting with a close caboo then a ring sling.  I went to the local sling
meet the other day and have a baby wearing friend for advice! 
I used to wear my son when walking the dog and found it really handy, and this time I'll need to walk him to preschool every morning so I think wearing is the way forward! 
I've been waking to pee between 4 and 6am every morning, with all day nausea but only one session of being sick!


----------



## aley28

Babywearing; me!! I only wore my first baby a couple of times, as I just couldn't quite figure out the point of it :roll: I wore my second baby a LOT, starting when he was itty bitty. I had a mai tei (homemade by a friend) at the start, and bought a woven wrap (Ellaroo) when he was 4 months old. I'm SO EXCITED to baby wear again :cloud9: I wear my youngest niece when I babysit her lol, its impossible to resist :cloud9: I do want a buckled carrier this time, but we'll see. Money is going to be a bit tight, and as much as I hate to admit it, baby carriers are not a necessity - especially as I already have two. :rofl:

DHBH; haven't figured out the magic cure for me yet. :wacko: Nibbling crackers or plain bread helps a bit, sorta... or it at least gives me something *to* throw up, IYKWIM. Gonna get some ginger ale at the store next time... I remember it helped in my past pregnancies.
Not surprisingly, I've lost a couple pounds this week. :rofl: Between the nausea, the vomiting, and the stomach which is apparently the size of a grape, I guess its to be expected. Not concerned about it though.
I'm planning to ask for Zofran at my appointment tomorrow -- mostly just so I can have some on hand for the bad days, I don't want to be on any meds daily just yet! Its a miracle if I can remember my vitamin :blush:

Around 6 weeks is definitely when symptoms really start kicking in!!! I keep telling myself I'll feel better in about 6 or 7 more weeks. :wacko:


----------



## CertainTurton

Having a really hard day today just feeling really emotional, tired and nauseous. Its my dd 3rd birthday so been manic, fun but crazy busy! Also a mixture of excited and petrified about my scan tomorrow. ..justpraying all is well. 
I think im off to bed...


----------



## Tricks26

Evening all,

So tired can't sleep don't know how I'm going to make it another 8 weeks before I see my little dot!!! 
So scared can't quite believe that I have my BFP after 4 years of TTC


----------



## littlesteph

i'm still cramping, mines kinda where I get ovulation pains mostly, it has been quite sharp, at the moment its more of an ache


----------



## lomelindi17

Hey there, I'm feeling really quite well so far, bit tired but actually less than last week. Hope it lasts!! I'm optimistic that since I've not had any sickness with my levels so high hopefully it stays away. Hubby got home this morning (he left on O day!) so I'm happy about that!!

I plan on babywearing, quite excited about it, can't wait! I did with one baby I nannied for since she was a preemie and had to be constantly held, worked great. I was planning to get the Ergo Baby 360 since you can do back or front facing, and the Baby K'tan for the newborn stage. Hubby is a lot bigger than me so we'll get the infant insert for the Ergo too since he won't fit in the same size K'tan as me. Love hearing other ladies' carrier choices, haven't heard of any of those brands before, there are so many out there and I thought I had researched it pretty well lol! Soooo many baby products ahhhh!! And I wish I knew how to knit! Tried it once and failed miserably haha.


----------



## littlesteph

I can't baby wear because of my back :(, bit disappointed really, was meant to be getting referred for an MRI for my back at the end of the month, looks like that's going to be put on hold lol.
my cramping is no longer just an ache it actually quite hurts, almost bent over in double. got doctors on Tuesday so will talk to him about it then, slightly worried about possible rupture, as I had a section a year ago and another one a year before that. As much as this pregnancy was not planned I don't want anything bad to happen to baby or myself.


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies...

the nauseau has definitely kicked in... and the major food aversions... I am currently done with yogurt and chicken.. red meat is looking like it will be gone soon too.. hahaha oh boy...

little steph I too have had 2 c-sections, I had a pregnancy about 18 months after my second where baby implanted on my c-section scar, I did miscarry, it's called an ectopic on c-section scar. For me, I didn't have any pain... if the pain becomes too much you should head in to the ER... I have a scan on tuesday, and it's to check if this baby is on my scar... :) the good news is that it is very very very rare... so you're likely just stretching your scar and nothing to worry about :) do you get a scan at your apt on tuesday?

I don't do the babywearing thing hahaha

beneath hope that everything is okay. I've had cramping, more of a dull ache.


----------



## aley28

I'm having lots of food aversion too. My husband is on Pinterest right now, trying to find foods that sound good to me. I'm like, "umm... well, maybe peaches?" :rofl: I told him that I will attempt to eat whatever he's down for eating. No need to complicate things just because everything tastes like sawdust to me -- he may as well enjoy what he's eating!


----------



## babe_666_

1) When is your due date? - 24th November

2) Whats your name? - Elissa

3) Where are you located? - Adelaide, Australia

4) Occupation? - SAHM

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - Step daughter 11, DD1 7, DD2 5, DS1 would be 18 months but flying in heaven

6) How long TTC? - 4 months

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -


----------



## ambernwxo

aley28 said:


> Babywearing; me!! I only wore my first baby a couple of times, as I just couldn't quite figure out the point of it :roll: I wore my second baby a LOT, starting when he was itty bitty. I had a mai tei (homemade by a friend) at the start, and bought a woven wrap (Ellaroo) when he was 4 months old. I'm SO EXCITED to baby wear again :cloud9: I wear my youngest niece when I babysit her lol, its impossible to resist :cloud9: I do want a buckled carrier this time, but we'll see. Money is going to be a bit tight, and as much as I hate to admit it, baby carriers are not a necessity - especially as I already have two. :rofl:
> 
> DHBH; haven't figured out the magic cure for me yet. :wacko: Nibbling crackers or plain bread helps a bit, sorta... or it at least gives me something *to* throw up, IYKWIM. Gonna get some ginger ale at the store next time... I remember it helped in my past pregnancies.
> Not surprisingly, I've lost a couple pounds this week. :rofl: Between the nausea, the vomiting, and the stomach which is apparently the size of a grape, I guess its to be expected. Not concerned about it though.
> I'm planning to ask for Zofran at my appointment tomorrow -- mostly just so I can have some on hand for the bad days, I don't want to be on any meds daily just yet! Its a miracle if I can remember my vitamin :blush:
> 
> Around 6 weeks is definitely when symptoms really start kicking in!!! I keep telling myself I'll feel better in about 6 or 7 more weeks. :wacko:

You could already know about this, and I'm definitely not meaning to scare you or anything, but I would ask as many questions as you can about the Zofran.. I have heard the FDA has cautioned against using it during early pregnancy, saying it showed to possibly be a cause for cardiac malformation, cleft lip/palate and some other complications. 
I've found an article about it that explains it a lot better than I can.

https://www.fertilitycenter.com/fertility_cares_blog/fda-warns-against-zofran-use-in-pregnancy/

Of course I know there are several other medications that are advised to be taken with precaution while pregnant, but I just wanted you to be aware of it before talking to the doctor and weighing out the pros and cons <3
I haven't been able to find too much information on government sites and such, so I'm not exactly sure how harmful it is or what the chances of causing birth defects are.

If anyone knows more about this or has different facts, please correct me if I have false information..


----------



## ambernwxo

babe_666_ said:


> 1) When is your due date? - 24th November
> 
> 2) Whats your name? - Elissa
> 
> 3) Where are you located? - Adelaide, Australia
> 
> 4) Occupation? - SAHM
> 
> 5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - Step daughter 11, DD1 7, DD2 5, DS1 would be 18 months but flying in heaven
> 
> 6) How long TTC? - 4 months
> 
> 7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -

I'm due November 24th too! :happydance:


----------



## catmummyof4

Arghh im so tired my girls wake me up at stupid times every day i could cry really i just want to sleep!! Xx


----------



## MissyMojo

My youngest woke me at 5:30 ...can't wait for the clocks to change..he's waking with the sun atm!
Have his blackout curtains at the ready too

I'm not feeling very pregnant and time is going so slowly for me...

I actually want to feel terrible :/


----------



## frantastic20

Ooh lots of babywearing, yay! I started with a Moby with my son when he was 11 days old. We also have an ergo, which my husband likes using (he's also happy with the moby but not woven wraps). I've got a couple of ring slings and a couple of woven wraps, but they're the biggest size (7) and I think this baby may be a good excuse to buy a size 5, maybe. I've been after a toddler Tula for a while but they're a bit pricey - maybe when this baby is big enough I can sell my pram and buy one. I'm half-tempted to sell it now, it's had so little use! I've never tried a babyhawk but heard they're good. I honestly don't know how I'd have got anything done without a wrap when Henry was little.

lomelindi - there are some fab tutorial videos on YouTube if you fancy having another go :)
DBH - I love making hats too! Henry has a grey one with bear ears which was the first ever hat I made, I still love it and crochet another row round the bottom when it stops covering his ears lol

Well after saying I only had mild symptoms I spent the afternoon feeling sick sick sick! I wasn't actually sick though, so that's good! I'm hoping it'll stay away today, birthday cinema trip with my best friend.


----------



## Eclair

I love love love my pram (icandy cherry in fudge) lol
So I didnt really do much baby wearing, would mainly take dd out in her pram.
I live beside the beach so I'm a was taking the dog for a run (pram no good on sand) or doing a big supermarket shop I would put her in her meitai.
Still got it somewhere... Need to locate everything for the autumn, all going well! Xx


----------



## Dollybird

Hope I'm not too late to join?? 

When is your due date? -nov 22nd I think! 

2) Whats your name? - 
3) Where are you located? - Edinburgh 

4) Occupation? - nurse 

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - one boy 20 months 

6) How long TTC? - off pill since July but only officially ttc since January 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -
Argh is it bad that I can't think of anything?! Lol. I blame baby brain!


----------



## Eclair

Dollybird said:


> Hope I'm not too late to join??
> 
> When is your due date? -nov 22nd I think!
> 
> 2) Whats your name? - Jenna
> 
> 3) Where are you located? - Edinburgh
> 
> 4) Occupation? - nurse
> 
> 5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - one boy 20 months
> 
> 6) How long TTC? - off pill since July but only officially ttc since January
> 
> 7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -
> Argh is it bad that I can't think of anything?! Lol. I blame baby brain!

Hi Dollybird :thumbup:


----------



## Dollybird

Thankyou eclair! Just joined the fb page it's a brill idea! And easier to check/ get updates from! I have a lot of catching up to do on the thread so bear with me! Lol. I only get two seconds at a time to look at my phone/iPad before my LO demands I put it down! Hahaha. Hope everyone's doing well! I have an early scan this Thursday due to a previous ectopic, so I'm counting the days. Feel like things are moving quicker this time but I think it's cause I don't have as much time to think as I did pre toddler. have had a tummy bug this weekend and running to the loo like nobody's business, my poor bum! lack of symptoms today (although feel queesy but dunno if that down to the bug!) xxx


----------



## Gypsey4

1) When is your due date? - Nov. 27

2) Whats your name? - Jamie

3) Where are you located? - California

4) Occupation? - SAHM

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 3 year old daughter, no more after this :)

6) How long TTC? - 1 year with 1 miscarriage along the way

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I am a little paranoid about this pregnancy since my last was a miscarriage. Just hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome babe_666_, Dollybird and Gypsey4! :wave: congrats on your November Sparklers :flower:

I'm driving 600 miles to see family for Easter, so we will tell them all then (DH's family, my grandparents and a few friends) my first appt is the day we leave, the 31st. It's just the preliminary visit where they will use an hpt to "confirm" and do a physical exam and tell me all I already know *do's and dont's. Then I'm sure they will schedule my 1st scan, but I'll be out of town for a week. I was 7 weeks for dd's 1st scan. On my appt I'll be 6+3. If I had a scan then would they see a hb? I'd love the reassurance before we tell all those people... I'm kinda wanting to lie and say I've had spotting and mild cramps so they do a scan on the 31st. Is that horrible of me? :blush:


----------



## lomelindi17

Dhbh lol I would honestly wait until I got back because if it's too early for a heartbeat you will be so disappointed and it will ruin your vacation, and it would probably be for nothing because I'm sure baby is just fine!  Plus if you're telling your lovely family early then you've already decided you're comfortable with them knowing even if you were to have a miscarriage, right? Haha ;-)

Amber I have also heard bad things about Zofran.. mostly since it is now all over the tv in those "Bad Drug" commercials for the law firms that go after injuries from pharmaceutical drugs. Typical FDA allowing them to sell drugs that have not been tested sufficiently.. imagine selling a drug to millions of pregnant women that causes birth defects.. just can't wrap my brain around it. The fact that they are still selling it when there are questions about its safety is appalling. I personally would try everything else possible before going this route, including seeing a Naturopath and getting my magnesium and other vitamin levels checked, but that's me.


----------



## Dollybird

DHBH0930 said:


> Welcome babe_666_, Dollybird and Gypsey4! :wave: congrats on your November Sparklers :flower:
> 
> I'm driving 600 miles to see family for Easter, so we will tell them all then (DH's family, my grandparents and a few friends) my first appt is the day we leave, the 31st. It's just the preliminary visit where they will use an hpt to "confirm" and do a physical exam and tell me all I already know *do's and dont's. Then I'm sure they will schedule my 1st scan, but I'll be out of town for a week. I was 7 weeks for dd's 1st scan. On my appt I'll be 6+3. If I had a scan then would they see a hb? I'd love the reassurance before we tell all those people... I'm kinda wanting to lie and say I've had spotting and mild cramps so they do a scan on the 31st. Is that horrible of me? :blush:

I had a scan with my last pregnancy at 6 weeks and saw a hb, but I know sometimes it can still be too early. I'm praying I see a hb on Thursday to put my mind at ease, as they are basically just checking placement, and as long as they see something in my uterus they won't rescan- whether we see hb or not. I am understand you wanting reassurence. Do they routinely scan as early as 7 weeks where you are? Or only special circumstance? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

lomelindi17 said:


> Dhbh lol I would honestly wait until I got back because if it's too early for a heartbeat you will be so disappointed and it will ruin your vacation, and it would probably be for nothing because I'm sure baby is just fine!

This is a great point! Xxx


----------



## DHBH0930

lomelindi17: I would've waited longer to tell them all and just left it as just my family knowing for now, but this trip was already planned and I want to tell them in person and the next time we will travel that way won't be till September and not waiing till then! :haha: I'm sure everything is fine and worst case scenario, I wouldn't be upset that we told them. 

Dollybird: about 7 weeks is just standard for my doctor office. As a viability scan to make sure not ectopic and to see HB

Klsltsp: I have to admit the idea of an ectopic because of a previous c section scares me! :wacko: even if the odds are super low, I want to see that baby is in the right spot ASAP!


----------



## aley28

Arrrrggh, I didn't know that about Zofran! :growlmad: It makes me mad that such meds would still be available!! I'd rather puke myself inside-out over risk birth defects (that I would then feel guilty about for the rest of my life...) so, no thanks. :nope:

At this point I'm primarily throwing up in the morning for about half an hour, then I spend the next hour or so feeling SUPER cruddy and maybe heaving but no puking, and then I just feel nauseous until the insatiable hunger hits around 8pm. I can manage like this for the next couple of months if I have to, I just hope it doesn't get any worse. I'm already tired of throwing up!!

I have my first appointment in about an hour. Hoping I get a scan next time... so eager to see the baby :cloud9:


----------



## WantaBelly

1) When is your due date? - November 24th

2) Whats your name? - Momma M

3) Where are you located? - Arkansas

4) Occupation? - Nursing School

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - Yes, many. This is #10 (See signature)

6) How long TTC? - I was actually going to wait one more month to try. I was trying to time it for in-between breaks from college


----------



## Mrs_Bump

If you're finding your ms too much I would talk to your doctor. There are lots of options not just one drug. 
I saw the heartbeat at 5+5 but not everyone does. Early scans aren't super reliable, I only had one because of bleeding. Overall before 13 weeks I'd only tell someone if I'm ok with them immediately knowing if I miscarried. 
Hope you're all ok. Im super tired and my boobs seem to of realised I'm pregnant overnight. I think its a trip to m and s this weekend.


----------



## Dollybird

WantaBelly said:


> 1) When is your due date? - November 24th
> 
> 2) Whats your name? - Momma M
> 
> 3) Where are you located? - Arkansas
> 
> 4) Occupation? - Nursing School
> 
> 5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - Yes, many. This is #10 (See signature)
> 
> 6) How long TTC? - I was actually going to wait one more month to try. I was trying to time it for in-between breaks from college

Wowee number 10 that's amazing! You truelly are a super momma! How do you manage all the little ones? I worry about going from one kid to two so any tips you can offer would be fab! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

aley28 said:


> Arrrrggh, I didn't know that about Zofran! :growlmad: It makes me mad that such meds would still be available!! I'd rather puke myself inside-out over risk birth defects (that I would then feel guilty about for the rest of my life...) so, no thanks. :nope:
> 
> At this point I'm primarily throwing up in the morning for about half an hour, then I spend the next hour or so feeling SUPER cruddy and maybe heaving but no puking, and then I just feel nauseous until the insatiable hunger hits around 8pm. I can manage like this for the next couple of months if I have to, I just hope it doesn't get any worse. I'm already tired of throwing up!!
> 
> I have my first appointment in about an hour. Hoping I get a scan next time... so eager to see the baby :cloud9:

 Good luck with your appointment! I suffered terribly with morning sickness my last pregnancy and its already kicked in for this one too and it's awful I agree. Think I'd forgotten just how tough that part is! Although when it's not there I worry! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Mrs_Bump said:


> my boobs seem to of realised I'm pregnant overnight. I think its a trip to m and s this weekend.

Haha me too! Was literally just thinking the same! Oh my poor hubby he hates maternity bras hahaha xxx


----------



## DHBH0930

WantaBelly: welcome! You've been added :flower: you are one busy lady! :haha: how did you find time to get pregnant? :haha::winkwink:

Aley: so sorry the ms is so bad, I hope there is something they can give you that won't be bad for baby! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

I feel worried sick. I had mmc in 09 and since had my two boys
with them both I had earlier scan scans for reassurance. 
This time NHS have said no..I understand why...but I am petrified, my hubby won't be around for 12w scan, I keep thinking about what happened with flump, I can't bear it happening again, without my husband to support me....


----------



## KimmyB13

Had my first appointment today which as very exciting! She dated me at 8 +3 so EDD is 30th October, I still think I'm only 5+5 but the scan will reveal all! Also discovered I don't travel well as a passenger anymore felt awful after only a 5 minute journey when OH drove to midwifes today x


----------



## aley28

Dollybird, I had definitely forgotten how bad MS sucks. I didn't get much of it in my last pregnancy, so its been 6.5 years since I've dealt with this. I had definitely blocked it out :haha: I'm starting to remember that its not as much fun as it sounds! :rofl: BUT its reassuring too... surely I wouldn't be barfing every morning if everything wasn't A-OK in there???

DHBH, I got a prescription for phenergen. I don't want to use it daily, I just want something for when I really can't face more puking every once in a while?! :shrug:


My appointment went well!! I told her my LMP (January 8 :wacko:) and assured her that I'm not at the end of the first tri :haha: So I get a scan on April 22 to date the pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## Tricks26

Evening ladies 
Hope everyone is doing ok I have a bit of a stressy day I have to try and keep myself as calm as poss as I have had 3 mc and one ectopic I'm just so nervous about this one . I do have a health happy 5 year old who came into the world safe and sound I will just have to keep telling myself that for 8 weeks &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## littlesteph

klsltsp said:


> hey ladies...
> 
> the nauseau has definitely kicked in... and the major food aversions... I am currently done with yogurt and chicken.. red meat is looking like it will be gone soon too.. hahaha oh boy...
> 
> little steph I too have had 2 c-sections, I had a pregnancy about 18 months after my second where baby implanted on my c-section scar, I did miscarry, it's called an ectopic on c-section scar. For me, I didn't have any pain... if the pain becomes too much you should head in to the ER... I have a scan on tuesday, and it's to check if this baby is on my scar... :) the good news is that it is very very very rare... so you're likely just stretching your scar and nothing to worry about :) do you get a scan at your apt on tuesday?
> 
> I don't do the babywearing thing hahaha
> 
> beneath hope that everything is okay. I've had cramping, more of a dull ache.

oh my gosh, that must have been so scary. 
I will be asking about an early scan, just because of the pain and having already had 2 sections a year apart and now being pregnant again, a year after the last one.


----------



## lomelindi17

aley glad you were able to get a different medication, hope you feel better soon! And everyone else too


----------



## SweetV

Niksmommy said:


> cmdc5 said:
> 
> 
> It looks like I can add people using their emails that they used to sign up with facebook. If you want to join please send me your email. I think the reason the link wasn't working is because the group is secret so no one can access unless they are a member.
> 
> I wanna join! [email protected]Click to expand...

Can I join please too?
[email protected]


----------



## babe_666_

Id love to join too... but cant post link


----------



## crazycatlady5

I don't know why I haven't joined this group till now, I've been posting in the first trimester group for a few weeks now and recognize half your names ! But here I am finally! My due date will almost definitely change as I had long cycles and didn't ovulate until cd26.

1) When is your due date? - nov. 1 (will more than likely be later)

2) Whats your name? - not sharing this on the internet :)

3) Where are you located? - Canada 

4) Occupation? - teacher 

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - this is our first, we will be planning on more

6) How long TTC? - since September (4 cycles)

7) Any other fun info you want us to know: I'm excited !


----------



## CertainTurton

Morning ladies. Meet my blob.... lovely flickering hb and measuring dead on my lmp dates at 7+1  was so reassuring.

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/Mobile%20Uploads/20150323_204310_zps8y2h6qbi.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Lovely scan hunny :) congrats :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

That's great certain. So pleased for you.


----------



## Lozzielaula

Lovely scan, Certain! 

I'm having my scan at 8.10pm tonight UK time. I'm soo nervous! Dont know if it's normal or not but I just cant shake the thought that something will be wrong :dohh:

xx


----------



## Dollybird

CertainTurton said:


> Morning ladies. Meet my blob.... lovely flickering hb and measuring dead on my lmp dates at 7+1  was so reassuring.
> 
> https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/Mobile%20Uploads/20150323_204310_zps8y2h6qbi.jpg

Congrats!! Beautiful pic xxx


----------



## Embo78

Good luck tonight lozzie. Is it a private scan you're having?

I've been asked to come into my local epu two weeks tomorrow for an early scan due to some spotting I've was having yesterday. Touch wood there's been no more though. I keep checking the tp! I'll be 8+2 at the scan :thumbup:


----------



## janna

DHBH: restless and can't fall back to sleep at night here too... It's the worst!

Frantastic: I love baby wearing! I had a stretchy wrap from day 1 with my first, followed by an ergo (SSC). With my 2nd, I added a couple ring slings and a mei tai to my collection! Last summer we got a toddler tula (LOVE!) and a woven wrap... I still wear my 2 and 4 year olds at times.
I sold my stretchy/mei tai/ergo, thinkimg we were done having babies. Oops! ;)
So glad I hung onto my ring sling (wrap conversion)... And I've already found another SSC (a manduca)! I just need a stretchy wrap and am all set for surprise baby #3 :)


----------



## Smile181c

I can't wait to babywear this one either :D I have a mei tai but I'm going to invest in a stretchy for when it's first born and also a ring sling for quick up and down's when we're out and about :)


----------



## Twag

I was still babywearing my DS until I found out I was pregnant and as it is a manduca I figured not a good idea to carry him about with it sitting on my abdomen especially as he is a big boy and I am knackered easily but I do miss it! I will defo be babywearing #2 :thumbup:


----------



## Olivette

Have you been carrying him on your front or back twag? I used to have a Manduca - we loved ours. We have another kind of buckle carrier now. It's completely safe to continue to carry them. I've been back carrying my hefty 15 month old with no problems. I just sit the waist band above my tummy and carry her on my back. I carry her a fair bit still. I just stop when I get a bit achey. X


----------



## SweetV

I love seeing the scan pics! Congrats Certain!

Good luck to all the scans upcoming!


----------



## DHBH0930

CertainTurton: aw great scan pic! So glad you got to see little beans hb! :happydance:

crazycatlady5: welcome! Congrats on your November Sparkler! :happydance: you've been added!

Lozzielaula: sorry you are so worried that something is wrong, hope your scan went well! Can't wait to see a pic! :flower:

Smile181c: I'm gonna have thr same ones for this baby, planning on a mei tai, ring sling and a moby :flower: dd hates wraps so never got to try many. Though I already ordered the mei tai and plan to try a back carry with her

janna: sorry you are having trouble sleeping too :wacko: that stinks that you got rid of some of your wraps, but you get to pick out some pretty new ones :winkwink:

AFM: feeling a bit better this morning. I think milk is a big contributor. I had to have lactose free milk in 1st tri with dd too. Still needing to eat often to feel good.


----------



## MissyMojo

ive just rang my mw to cry at her and ask her to tell me im normal for feeling petrified, hormones eh?


----------



## TexMel

So I woke up this morning at 5w+6d with some mild to moderate cramping. I haven't felt any cramps since about 7dpo. Should I be worried?


----------



## Smile181c

I wouldn't be worried about cramping unless theres any blood as well Tex :hugs: I've had some pretty bad cramps too so far!

DHBH, I loved wrapping Max when he was really little but then he got to the age where he didn't want to stay stil whilst I was wrapping and we both got so frustrated that I sold my wrap! Hired a ring sling from our local sling library and never looked back! Took 2 seconds to put him in and I could adjust him whilst he was in it and he loved it!


----------



## Twag

Olivette said:


> Have you been carrying him on your front or back twag? I used to have a Manduca - we loved ours. We have another kind of buckle carrier now. It's completely safe to continue to carry them. I've been back carrying my hefty 15 month old with no problems. I just sit the waist band above my tummy and carry her on my back. I carry her a fair bit still. I just stop when I get a bit achey. X

I carry him on my front as he likes to cuddle in and go to sleep but with being sick etc at the moment I just can't carry him so in his buggy he goes :shrug: I mainly used to carry him for dog walks as it was easier but now he goes in his buggy he is okay :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I had milk issues in my last pregnancy too. I've lost all interest in milk in this pregnancy. I don't know if I decided it was making me sick or what, but I can't bring myself to drink any! :haha:


----------



## Dollybird

I'm getting cramps too tex. feels like af is coming at times! But I rmemebe having the same during my lasts pregnancy its nothing to worry about. Still confusing when they happen though! 

Aw missy :hugs: it's Defo is normal I think most of us feel that way to a certain degree. Hope u feel better now 

Xxx


----------



## Twag

I have had no real cramping at all this pregnancy which is kind of worrying me :wacko: a few twinges here & there but no cramping and I did with DS :shrug:


----------



## Tricks26

So scared spent the morning down the early pregnancy unit as was having spotting and pain in my back .
Had an internal scan and he said he could see anything that could mean one of three things 
1. To early to see
2. Having a miscarriage
3. Ectopic

They took my bloods and have rung me with result my hgc levels are 2720
And progesterone levels are 44 

What does that all mean!!! Help please I'm so worried &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Dollybird

Firstly - :hugs: Your levels are good! It's still so early im not surprised you didn't see much. I had a scan in my last pregnancy at 5 weeks and all the saw was a sac. Are they gonna monitor your hcg and scan you again in a few days? Xxx


----------



## Tricks26

Yes I have to rest up and go back in next Tuesday for another scan and take more bloods xxx


----------



## Tricks26

And I have also been given progesterone suppositories


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: tricks, hope all is well next tuesday

i do feel a bit better for a cry n a chat with MW, just wanting to "feel" pregnant so much right now


----------



## KimmyB13

I feel like MS is starting kick in, had a odd sicky feeling all day, and it comes worse when I'm hungry! I'm hoping this isn't the start of anything!

Tex- I have had cramping on and off too! Everyone said its nothing to worry about but it's hard not to...

Any UK mummy's to be, I signed up to get mamas and papas book and they sent me a free £5 gift card with the brochure :) x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Tricks I had the same thing a few weeks back. I hope your outcome is good. All they could see at 5 weeks with me was a gestational sac and yolk sac so don't panic! Thinking of you. Xx
However, I have been diagnosed with a MMC and I have my confirmatory scan tomorrow before I book the D&C.


----------



## Olivette

I'd love to join the facebook group too (easier for me to access that). I'll pm you my email. x


----------



## Tricks26

Sorry to hear your news , it's so hard this having a baby thing


----------



## Twag

Teeny so sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Tricks - good luck with your scan next tuesday, I think there is a good chance it was just too early with good numbers like that.

Teeny - praying your get good news tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Tricks I hope your next Scan goes well. That hcg level looks brill so fingers crossed. Make sure u get lots of rest :hugs:

Teeny so sorry that you are going through this. It's such an awful thing to have to face. big hugs to u :hugs: xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Tomorrow will be closure I think. It's been a tough 2 weeks with a whole series of unfortunate events. 
Had I not had right sided pain (which turned out to be the corpus luteum) then I wouldn't have had this news yet. There I was thinking it was ectopic and it turns into a MMC. I can't get my head around it. I would probably have had a scan about now as I have PCOS and fertility issues so my dates are not exact. It would have been a definitive diagnosis and there would have been no doubt and anxiety that j have faced these last 2 weeks. 
To top it all off, my surprise BFP meant I missed my fertility appointment and it ended up like this. It's all gone so wrong. It truly is just a snowball effect of bad news. 

I wish you ladies a very happy and healthy 9 months and pray that none of you end up in my situation. Take care of yourselves and those precious little babies. Xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: teeny xx


----------



## nickielg

Teeny-hope you get good news tomorrow :)

Tricks-I hope you get good news as well. 

I'll be thinking about you ladies!

I had my blood pressure follow up today and I'm very pleased that the doctor wants to make sure I'm taken care of at every step. I'll be high risk and I have to see mfm. They also ended up doing my confirmation ultrasound today, so I djdnt have to wait till Friday.

However, my due date does need to be changed if you kindly would DHB. It's November 12th. I'm actually measuring 6w5d. They aren't concerned though. Thought I'd be behind, but surprised it's by 9 days.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Nickielg I recognize you from ttc boards, was it you that also had a short 2 day af last cycle ? I think I remember comparing notes with you about that.


----------



## nickielg

I think you're right crazycatlady! I do remember your name now. I'm glad we are both here! When's your due date


----------



## jaybee927

*1) When is your due date? -* November 10, 2015

*2) Whats your name?* - Jaybee for now :)

*3) Where are you located? *- CA

*4) Occupation? -* Front desk at medical office

*5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more?* -no kids yet. Not sure if I want more yet.

*6) How long TTC?* - Since Sept 2014.

*7) Any other fun info you want us to know?* - I was not sure that I was able to get pregnant at first. I had a bunch of medical tests, ultrasounds and HSG xray and all were okay. I thought I wasn't ovulating and my ob prescribed me clomid. Clomid did not work for me. But I actually ovulated after cycle day 45! Now I am 7 weeks pregnant. I didn't have a period in February which is really strange that I even got pregnant. But I can't wait :)


----------



## CoralInGold

Thought are with you Teeny :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks ladies. It is written in my notes in black and white that my baby has died. I am just going for my own peace of mind before surgery. Thanks for the support. Xx


----------



## TexMel

I am so sorry teeny! :hugs:


----------



## crazycatlady5

nickielg said:


> I think you're right crazycatlady! I do remember your name now. I'm glad we are both here! When's your due date

Yeah! Nov 1, but I'm sure it will change as I had such long cycles, I'm probably a week or two later. They sent me for an early scan because of that 2 day af, they wanted to confirm it wasn't implantation and that I wasn't further along. But they couldn't see anything at the scan, said not to worry as probably just so early. So I guess my af really was just two days!

What about you? If you're due in November I guess it was just af for you too? Did they say anything about your last af being so short?


----------



## nickielg

I'm so sorry for your loss Teeny. :hugs:


----------



## nickielg

crazycatlady5 said:


> nickielg said:
> 
> 
> I think you're right crazycatlady! I do remember your name now. I'm glad we are both here! When's your due date
> 
> Yeah! Nov 1, but I'm sure it will change as I had such long cycles, I'm probably a week or two later. They sent me for an early scan because of that 2 day af, they wanted to confirm it wasn't implantation and that I wasn't further along. But they couldn't see anything at the scan, said not to worry as probably just so early. So I guess my af really was just two days!
> 
> What about you? If you're due in November I guess it was just af for you too? Did they say anything about your last af being so short?Click to expand...

No but I think that cycle is why my due date is now November 12, instead of November 3 like I thought. But my cycles are usually all over because of PCOS anyways. =(


----------



## Lozzielaula

So tired after a busy day so I will catch up with the posts in the morning. Just wanted to tell you the results from my scan. Baby is in the right place and looks 'just perfect' according to the technician. Heartbeat was nice and strong as well, I cried so much when I saw it going on the screen :cloud9: Also measured 7w5d, which is ahead of schedule :D

Meet baby Wilson!
 



Attached Files:







20150324_221205.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## beneathmywing

Lozzielaula said:


> So tired after a busy day so I will catch up with the posts in the morning. Just wanted to tell you the results from my scan. Baby is in the right place and looks 'just perfect' according to the technician. Heartbeat was nice and strong as well, I cried so much when I saw it going on the screen :cloud9: Also measured 7w5d, which is ahead of schedule :D
> 
> Meet baby Wilson!

Amazing! Congrats


----------



## SweetV

Teeny - I went through the same thing mid 2014. I missed my date for my sonogram and hysteroscopy as I found out I was pregnant. Diagnosed with a mmc at 8 weeks after a very slow heartbeat was found at 7 weeks. I am so so sorry.


----------



## littlesteph

so sorry to hear that teeny xx


----------



## DHBH0930

I had a post typed addressing most of you, but my iPad battery died quicker than I thought and it's all gone :wacko: not feeling like rewritng it all!

Teeny weeny: I'm so so sorry for your loss:cry:, I will definitely be thinking of you and hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Teeny Weeny said:


> Thanks ladies. It is written in my notes in black and white that my baby has died. I am just going for my own peace of mind before surgery. Thanks for the support. Xx

I'm so sorry Teeny :cry:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hi ladies can I please be put down for a Nov 25th due date


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

When is your due date? - November 25, 2015

2) Whats your name? - Missy 

3) Where are you located? - WI

4) Occupation? - RN, Mom

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - Yes, 3 Princesses!

6) How long TTC? - Since 2013.

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - Im praying for my son!


----------



## aley28

:hugs: Teeny, are you holding up OK?


AFM; does anybody else get this like, empty HOLE in their stomaches at some point in the day? For me its arriving in the late afternoon, seems like. I just suddenly realize that I'm hungry. Today I ate a MASSIVE plate of dinner, until I was so definitely very full... and like 15 minutes later, the empty feeling was back, even though I still felt full. WTF! :munch:


----------



## Twag

Teeny thinking of you today :hugs: :hugs:

Aley - nope just sick all day :sick: never hungry I just force food down through the gagging :wacko: :sick:


----------



## Smile181c

I had a little bleed this morning. Brown blood but I called the EPAU and they've booked me in for an early scan tomorrow afternoon. Hoping everything is ok!


----------



## Embo78

Has anyone else's symptoms completely vanished? After my spotting episode the other day I'm frightened to death?

Smile, spotting is so common in early pregnancy. I'm so glad the Epu could get you in so quickly for a scan :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fingers crossed it's nothing serious smiles. Xx


----------



## babe_666_

Embo78 said:


> Has anyone else's symptoms completely vanished? After my spotting episode the other day I'm frightened to death?
> 
> Smile, spotting is so common in early pregnancy. I'm so glad the Epu could get you in so quickly for a scan :hugs:

My symptoms come and go... Ive had a sea sickness feeling that comes when it pleases, sometimes I feel like Im in the last trimester of pregnancy with how big I feel, I am getting loads of pain type things and then other times I worry because I feel fine silly pregnancies LOL


----------



## Smile181c

I'm surprised they got me in as well to be honest! When I bled last time around I had to fight to be seen but this time I only rang for advice and she didn't ask me anything a bout the bleeding just said ok let's get you in then we have an appointment tomorrow is that ok! I was shocked haha


----------



## Embo78

I'm absolutely terrified right now. Might ring up and get an earlier appointment. The Epu nurse said to ring if I was worried/if anything changes :/


----------



## Twag

Hope it is nothing serious smile :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

When is your appointment set for Embo? Just give them a call if you're worrying because extra stress isn't good for you xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. I'll keep an eye on myself today. My DH just reminded me I was like this with Max :thumbup:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The appointment was worse than I ever expected. There has been no growth and i have a SCH. The baby has a slow heartbeat (my notes last week said it had died). This is even more devastating as I need its heart to stop before the D&C. My notes now carry the words 'imminent miscarriage' instead of 'fetal demise'. There is no way the pregnancy can progress but I am devastated that my little bean tried so hard. I having surgery next Wednesday if I don't naturally miscarry before. :-( xx


----------



## nickielg

Oh gosh Teeny, I'm sorry. Did they say what the hb was? How far along are you again? 

I wish you didn't have to go through this. :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The baby has a HB of 114. But the sac is tiny and so is the embryo. There is no possible good outcome. I now have the added stress of waiting for my Babys heart to stop before I can get any kind of closure. It's like a living nightmare. 
I'm sorry if this bad news makes any of you upset with me posting it, I just needed to get it out there. 
I am trying to pluck up the courage to tell my mum. :-( xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Oh gosh, Teeny. Sorry you are going through this :hugs:

Smile, hope the spotting isnt anything serious!!


----------



## SweetV

Teeny - I'm so sorry. That is almost exactly what I went through last year. Huge huge hugs. 

Em - my symptoms are almost gone as well. I think it's just the hormones levelling out (that's what I've been telling myself to keep sane). It is quite normal though although stressful


----------



## DHBH0930

Trying4BbyBoy: welcome and congrats! You've been added :flower:

Smile: that's great that they got you in so quickly. Hoping everything turns out ok! :hugs:

Embo78: so sorry you are worrying so much, its so hard not to :hugs:

Teeny Weeny: so sorry you are having to go through that, I hope things get better quickly so you can move on and not be stuck in this limbo :hugs:

AFM: lost 0.2 lbs since the weekend. Which I know is nothing, but with the way I've been eating I was sure I've gained 3lbs this week. So glad I haven't! Trying to stay in the 25-30 lbs gained this time. Excited to be a few days away from being a sweet pea, no more seeds! :haha:

Also with ms starting I'm less worried so even though I'm anxious to see baby I'm not tempted to lie to get an earlier scan. I'll be out of town for 7 weeks when my doctor normally does 1st scan. But now I'm seeing it as a positive thing, the longer till my 1st scan means we will see more and it will look more like a baby than a (adorable) blob


----------



## klsltsp

teeny I'm soo sorry. Big hugs.

Em glad your dh has been able to calm you down, this is so hard.

SweetV :) hope all is well.

trying4boy welcome!!

DHBH wow nice work! haha I'm afraid to weigh myself lol I gained 100 lbs with my first and 65 with my second... on the upside, I completely gag now if I even smell pasta.. which was part of the reason I gained 100 lbs the first time lol

smile nice that they got you in so quick!

beneath how are you doing these days? still praying for you and bean.


----------



## TexMel

Teeny, I cannot even imagine what you are going through right now! No need to apologize for posting on here - we are all here to support you!! :hugs:

Embo and smile - I will be thinking of you guys, too! Let us know what happens.

Afm- still some cramping today but no spotting at all, so I am ok. Just waiting and waiting for April 2 to get here!


----------



## DHBH0930

klsltsp: thanks! I gained 80 lbs with dd :wacko: a lot of mine came from pasta too! It's all I wanted all of 1st tri and part of 2nd, that and bread! So high calorie stuff. MS is just now starting. Hoping if I want pasta this time around I can eat less of it! My motivation is I want a vbac but if I gain a ton of weight and therefore my BP shoots up I won't be able to.


----------



## Embo78

Teeny I know exactly how you feel right now. I had three missed miscarriages in a row (unexplained) My first was the same as yours. Each week I had to wait for the heart to stop beating after there being no heartbeat at the first scan. Massive massive hugs while you're in this shitty limbo :hug:


Thanks everyone for the reassurance. Been out for a walk and I've come back and the nausea is back. Never been so relieved to feel sick!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hello all you lovely ladies.

Teeny weeny my heart goes out to you I'm so sorry xx

Afm nausea is killing me all i could stomach yesterday was a slice of dried toast and a glass of milk today I found a godsend lucozade it kept my nausea away long enough for me to eat a bowl of soup. Have had a banging headache for 2 days bps fine though so not to worried haven't had my scan appointment yet and don't see the mw again till I'm 16 weeks which feels like a lifetime away lol x


----------



## Dollybird

My symptoms come and go too. Very scary. Was up last night being sick but today I feel ok. Still unsure if it's a bug or Ms.. Who knows. Bbs where agony last night but ok today. Smile hope your scan goes well. I've got a scan tomorrow too! Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

DHBH0930 said:


> klsltsp: thanks! I gained 80 lbs with dd :wacko: a lot of mine came from pasta too! It's all I wanted all of 1st tri and part of 2nd, that and bread! So high calorie stuff. MS is just now starting. Hoping if I want pasta this time around I can eat less of it! My motivation is I want a vbac but if I gain a ton of weight and therefore my BP shoots up I won't be able to.

well good luck! with my first I had ms the entire 9 months and all I could eat was pasta, pizza and cereal... lol no wonder I gained over 100 lbs... with my second I was only sick for 4 months, and was super careful and still gained 65 lbs... my doc said it seems that's just what my body needs... good luck on having a VBAC! I had high bp with my first but not my second.. never considered it could be related to how much weight I gained... interesting it makes sense!


----------



## klsltsp

Em good news the nauseau is back! I know exactly how you feel, my oh asked why I wasn't taking the meds yet for the nauseau... I told him being sick was oddly reassuring and I would rather deal with it..:wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck for your scan dollybird :flower:

Teeny, I am so sorry that you're having to go through all of this. I can't even imagine the heartache. Please don't apologise for posting in here :hugs:

AFM I gained 56lbs last pregnancy so pretty much double what you're 'supposed' to. Took me a long time to lose it and I still have zero tone now! This baby will most likely be my last so when I've given birth I'll be making sure fitness (obviously along with a good diet!) will be a priority! The low self esteem I've suffered since last time has been so horrible :( 

BUT i googled how much you're supposed to gain in first tri and I read 5lb somewhere - I've only gained 3lb so far so I'm happy with that!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Teeny I'm so sorry. What a horrible situation to be in.


----------



## DHBH0930

Smile181c: it took me over a year to lose all that I gained from dd, I felt so disgusted when I'd see myself naked, that I let myself be so unhealthy. I feel so much more confident now. 3lbs is definitely **NOT** bad! I know I'm gonna start gaining one of these weeks. But gonna stay active and eat healthy (I was EXTREMELY unhealthy with dd's pregnancy) and continue after baby is here

klsltsp: mine was me just being knowingly unhealthy. Like disgustingly. 2nd tri when my appetite came back I used pregnancy as an excuse to eat what I wanted. I was having large fast food meals a few times a week, unhealthy snacks nonstop, whole 1/2 gallons of ice cream, whole boxes of snack cakes and frosted cinnamon rolls, tub of frosting, whole boxes of mac and cheese. Large 2nd portions of dinner, etc, etc, etc :wacko::blush: so there is no excuse for my weight last time besides my gluttony. I wasn't still feeling sick and eating what helped. I just was gross! I'm SO determined for that NOT to happen again. my BP may have still shot up if I was healthy. But if there is even a small chance it caused me to have a csection, that gives me that much more reason.


----------



## Smile181c

DHBH0930 said:


> Smile181c: 3lbs is definitely bad!

Was this a typo? :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

Smile181c said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Smile181c: 3lbs is definitely bad!
> 
> Was this a typo? :haha:Click to expand...

Haha yep! Definitely NOT bad :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: teeny 

im absolutely wiped out - had some nausea today but the tiredness has me defeated, im also freezing cold!
i so want to curl up in a ball with a duvet and hide!


----------



## Dollybird

Teeny just saw the bit about your scan. Dunno how I missed it earlier. So so sorry for your situation :hugs: wish there was some way we could help more. Hope you're getting lots of support and cuddles from you oh and family xxxxxxx


----------



## ksilme

Hi all, 
Teeny I am so sorry for your loss and what you have to go through :( xx 

Those who have had bleeding and have scans, good luck, hope all is OK. 
I also had a small amount of bleeding yesterday, and the midwife booked me in for a scan on friday morning at 11. It had stopped afterwards, but went to the loo this afternoon (funnily enough pretty much 24 hours exactly later) and when I wiped there was quite alot of bright red blood :( Friday can't come quick enough, I can't stop worrying now x

as for weight gain, with my daughter I was doing slimming world up until 10 weeks (I had lost 2 stone before catching with her) and I lost every week until the last week (9 weeks) when I stayed the same, and I weighed not long before I had her, and I weighed 4lbs less than before I lost any weight!!! :) was so chuffed, weighed when she was a few days old and I was only 7lb heavier than my lightest weight. I then remained the my lightest weight until before this pregnancy, but weighed yesterday and I have lost 4lb xx


----------



## ambernwxo

ksilme - worrying is never fun :( I hope everything is okay! :hugs:

I actually gained some weight before I found out I was pregnant and was just about to start working out and losing it - then got my positive test, lol. Now it kind of worries me to start doing any kind of exercising but walking just because I haven't seen anyone to tell me what is okay and what is not. I don't feel like I'm at risk, but then again this is my first so I just don't want to risk anything by assuming it's alright..


----------



## crazycatlady5

Amber - I have always heard keep doing excercises you currently do (except contact sports), but don't take on anything new. Hope that helps.


----------



## KimmyB13

I have major fatigue today it's so hard getting through a day at work! Ms has also upped itself, I haven't physically been sick but felt awful all day x


----------



## KimmyB13

Also, so sorry teeny :hugs: x


----------



## catmummyof4

Evening ladies 

teeny i am so so sorry for your loss :cry:

Everyone who has bleeding or bad ms i feel for you :( 

Afm iv been great except ms if i dont snack.

my oh is taking on sooo much atm so im left with NO time to rest and thers 3 other kiddies to watch im exhausted :cry:


----------



## littlesteph

oh gosh, so sorry for what you are going through Teeny :hugs:


AFM, cramping has eased but still getting some every now and then, tmi every time I go to the loo i'm worried i'll see blood, I had on and off spotting in my last pregnancy lost parts of my plug a few times as well. if it wasn't for the sore nipples and cramping then I wouldn't feel pregnant, which is new to me as I felt quite ill with both my boys. 
Had doctors yesterday who changed my date to the 10th, pretty sure its not that. thinking about telling work tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleIvy44

Boy does this thread move fast! Teeny I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I had my annual exam Tuesday and she did a pregnancy test along w/some more tests that I would have at my first prenatal. I had my dating ultrasound & first prenatal set for 4/8 but I was able to get it pushed up to tomorrow. :happydance: I want to make sure my little bean is viable and where it should be. 

Like last time I have very little symptoms. Some nausea here and there which makes it hard to feel pregnant. I can't believe it sometimes. It'll be nice to see my bean!!


----------



## JaiParvati

Hi ladies, jumping in here, or more likely, dipping a toe in. Got my bfp a few weeks ago on 3/8 but early labs and scans aren't looking great for me so far. I am 6 wks since LMP 2/10, may have ov'd later than I thought, (3/1, CD 21?), but the sac is way tiny and betas are only increasing slowly. Docs telling me not to get my hopes up. Anyone else in this boat? This is our 3rd cycle trying since loss in October. We got pregnant the first cycle that time. DH and I are both tattooers, we live in North Florida and have been together since 2010 and married since July. No kids, still hanging on to hope that this will be our first.


----------



## Dollybird

Lol it moved very fast indeed! I struggle keeping up. Littlesteph I've been getting af style cramps on and off too.. And I keep running to the loo to check af hasn't arrived! It's so nerve wracking, even though I know I had the exact same cramps when I was preggo with my son. Doesn't ease my stressing about it much. 
I have my first scan today! Eek ! Praying I see a wee HB although might still be too early! Wish me luck! 
Welcome jai! H&h 9 months to u! Not in the same boat but hope all goes well for you. Hcg levels are so inconsistent in early pregnancy they are not always a good gauge on how things will work out. My epu only does hcg level if they absolutely have to as levels don't always follow the "double in 48-73hr" trend. Will u have another scan soon? Xxx


----------



## ambernwxo

Ahhh I'm excited for you ladies getting your scans today! This is my first pregnancy so I'm pretty much brand new to the mommy to be world - I'm getting so antsy about my first appointment, but it's not until I'm 8 weeks on April 15th so I have a few weeks of waiting to do. 

My family wants me to come visit them after my appointment, which wouldn't be so complicated if we weren't 1200 miles away.. My only real problem with it is that I might be there past when I should be going in for my second appointment. Is it possible to have my first scan here, go back home to visit family and go to the obgyn office I used to go to regularly for paps and whatnot for my appointment, and have them fax or somehow transfer the details of my visit here to my current OB? I would still be with family until I'm either 14 weeks or 17 weeks.. I really don't want to have to go that long without seeing any doctor..


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck today dollybird, I have my scan too today. Fingers crossed for us both :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Thankyou smile!! Good luck! Let us know how u get on!! 

Oh Amber im not sure! Best to ask. Can't see why not and I guess the worst they can say is no! 

Xxx


----------



## Twag

FX for all your scans today ladies :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Good luck to those of you with scans. Let us know how they go.


----------



## sweetgirl75

Good luck on your scans today


----------



## sweetgirl75

Sorry teeny for your loss


----------



## Eskimobabys

im.just gonna wHine here since I can't anywhere else... I'm achy, I've been blowing my nose for 2days straight and having nose bleeds just wanna go back to bed I don't wanna be here! and these arent pregnancy related there hay fever related I hate allergies I just wanna sleep (ok yay might be pregnancy related) ok whine over

good luck on y'alls scans


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hope all the scans went ok. If it makes you feel better I've been ill for 6 weeks now on top of pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Mrs Bump are you still suffering? that is a long time :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi everyone I just had a lovely phone call from my mw she's a bit worried that I don't have enough support especially as I'm bi polar and not on any meds and asked if I'd like to be refered to some support groups which id love to attend she was my midwife with my youngest so she knows me well I'm so pleased she's my mw again and it was so thoughtful that she'd ring out of the blue I feel very emotional now I'm glad she's looking after me so well and she advised me to see my gp if my ms continues to get worse I hope you all have mw's who are as supportive good luck to those with appointments and scans x


----------



## Smile181c

Scan went well! I have a small haematoma but it's no where near the baby so all good :) so relieved! Baby is 7mm and heart beating well :)


----------



## catmummyof4

Yey im glad ur scan went well im so anxious for mine i no waitiong is best cos will be worse if i dont see a heartbeatbut doing wats best isnt easy :cry:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Glad scan went well. I'm getting better but still hacking up brown stuff periodically, which is lovely.


----------



## PurpleIvy44

Here's my little bean! :cloud9: The ultrasound went great and I was able to see the baby's heartbeat. She dated me 3 days later so I'm 7 weeks on Sat. She said the corpus luteum looked nice and round and that all is well so far. A great thing, b/c I'm over 35, is that I can have the Harmony prenatal blood test at 10 weeks to test for Downs (trisomy 21) and Edwards syndrome (trisommy 18) & Patau syndrome (trisomy 13) along w/the sex of the baby!! So NO Amniocentesis and I'll know the sex about 8 weeks sooner. EDD is 11/14 but I hope the baby comes 11/11, I just like the date.
 



Attached Files:







7 wks 3.26.15.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for a little beating bean :D fab news on the harmony test too :D 


i dont have lots of nausea this go around, but food aversions ! 
wow
everyday im adding something new to the list of things i cant stomach/smells horrendous/makes me gagg
todays additition - tictacs!!!!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Congrats on the good news Smile and PurpleIvy!! 

MissyMojo I'm pretty sure we have been pregnant together at least twice and this will make 3 times ;)

This thread moves so fast I'm not sure I can keep up with it all but I do have a question for you ladies........

Is anyone besides me not experiencing any pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## MissyMojo

wantabelly 
i had mc 09
maddox nov 10
nathan jan 13 
and now bundlebean :D


----------



## PurpleIvy44

Thanks ladies.

Wantabelly- I don't have any symptoms expect for some nausea here and there but I didn't with my last either. I've had (tmi) very loose bm but that's the only other odd thing. Yes and I fall asleep on the couch around 9:30.


----------



## Eskimobabys

WantaBelly said:


> Congrats on the good news Smile and PurpleIvy!!
> 
> MissyMojo I'm pretty sure we have been pregnant together at least twice and this will make 3 times ;)
> 
> This thread moves so fast I'm not sure I can keep up with it all but I do have a question for you ladies........
> 
> Is anyone besides me not experiencing any pregnancy symptoms?

just really tired


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Tiredness & bigger and sore bbs


----------



## lomelindi17

Wantabelly I've just been tired and bbs big and sore, gained 3 or 4 pounds but that's about it. Slight food aversion to eggs today, think I've been eating too many. And my sense of smell is definitely stronger, hubby thinks it's funny. Not having big symptoms doesn't worry me at all, I look at it as a good thing and am just thankful to be feeling good. :) I'm sure in the later stages of pregnancy I'll feel pregnant enough to make up for it haha. I do still "feel" pregnant, just have a sense of the changes that are happening, but I'm quite in tune with my body. I'm enjoying watching little things change here and there. I've been doing Reiki on myself every night as well to help everything be healthy. My philosophy is everything happens for a reason, so there's no point in worrying, doesn't help anyway lol. That and trusting in the wisdom of my body. :)

Congrats on your scans ladies! Looking good! So neat to see the little beans. Finally made an appointment with a midwife today, it's not until April 23, I'll be 10 weeks. I'm still seeing my regular ND and she did the first prenatal blood tests already, found out I have high TSH so she's doing additional tests to determine what's going on with my thyroid and put me on a supplement for that. Also have a MTHFR mutation so I need to take activated forms of folate and b-12. Good to find out early because it can increase the chance of adhd/autism/aspergers/etc in the baby if left unnoticed. Apparently it's very new science that is just being implemented, I'm not even sure I really understand it but that's what doctors are for haha.


----------



## beneathmywing

Purple-- Such a cute little bean!


----------



## littlesteph

not much here, just a little tired and sore nipples.
jealous of all you ladies getting scans already lol
was told Tuesday it will be at least 2 weeks before I hear from a midwife, by which point i'll be 9 weeks.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Mrs_Bump said:


> Hope all the scans went ok. If it makes you feel better I've been ill for 6 weeks now on top of pregnancy symptoms.

I was sick with a terrible cold for about six weeks, actually dislocated my rib from coughing so much. Chiropractor thinks it may even be fractured!!! So I know your pain! Cough just starting to go away, right in time for nausea and exhaustion from pregnancy to take hold!


----------



## Dollybird

Morning ladies! Had my scan yesterday. Saw a sac and yolk measuring between 5-6 weeks (the never properly dated as just checking it wasn't ectooic). Sonographer says everything looks good.was a bit gutted I didn't see hb but I'm only 5+4 and they only did an abdominal scan not vaginal do it's no wonder I didn't really but I'm still disappointed. My next scan will be my 12 week one, it's booked for 14th may.. Ages away!!! Hubby says if I want a private scan before then then we can but I'm gonna try hold out as they are expensive and if rather keep that card up my sleeve for any worries later xxx


----------



## ambernwxo

Ahh I love looking at ultrasound pictures - it makes me so anxious for my appointment lol. 

littlesteph - I'm right there with you, lol I'm ready to see it! I won't be going in until the 15th so I still have a couple weeks and some days to go - I'll be 8 weeks then.


----------



## DHBH0930

So glad your scans went well ladies! 

I'm anxious to have my 1st scan too, probably will be early April

Symptoms here are MS :wacko: (no throwing up, but non stop sick feeling unless I'm eating), fatigue, & bad gas :blush:

I want 1st tri to be over quickly so I can feel better agian, but also don't want it to go too fast since these are the last months of just me and dd and i want to enjoy it, but hard to when I feel crappy...


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My 12 week scan is on 27/4, so a months time. I got a 9:40 appt though which I'm thrilled about. It can take 45 mins and some aggression to get a parking space at the hospital later in the day.


----------



## ksilme

Well, I had my emergency scan today due to the bleeding. All went well, measuring as 7+1, which is only 2/3 days off my dates :) x 
I am so relieved I feel like I can breathe again! They said if the bleeding continues, go back there or to the doc and they will refer me again. Also to get cervix checked if I can, my mum had a polyp on my sister and bled til 22 weeks. I have now told my step sister too, who is a midwife, and she said to see how the weekend goes and if I am still bleeding, then go to the gp and have a chat and/or get a referral. I think it must be something to do with cervix, or something that movement etc can effect because after the scan, I have been bleeding more heavily but they have been probing and poking around so kinda expected it. But just keep picturing that beautiful heartbeat xx apparently I have lovely ovaries too, probably the strangest compliment I have EVER received lol xx


----------



## TexMel

Glad to hear your bean is doing well, ksilme. Hopefully the bleeding will stop soon. Is it heavy or more like spotting?


----------



## MissyMojo

glad all is well at your scan

are any ladies in here still DTD ?

it does nothing for me in 1st tri but i feel so bad for hubby going from every other day/daily to once a week :/


----------



## Tricks26

Morning ladies, 

Just a quick question I have an early scan on Tuesday as I have history of ectopic pregnancy what should I be seeing on an internal scan at 6 weeks 1 day ???:blush:
So scared real want everything to be ok ! :hugs::cry:


----------



## Embo78

I think it depends on the equipment used hun. When I was 6+3 with Max I was scanned on an ancient machine (internally) and all that was seen was a sac, yolk and what "could be" a fetal pole :(

One of my friends on here was scanned yesterday on really sophisticated machinery externally at 6+1 and she saw fetal pole and heartbeat really clearly :)


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week6


----------



## DHBH0930

We haven't been dtd, just once in the past 2 weeks :blush: and now that I feel nauseated 24/7 it probably won't happen again anytime soon. I only feel a little bad, cuz he isn't the one who has to feel like he is gonna puke all day! :haha: 

6 weeks today! No more seeds! cute little sweet pea now :happydance: My 1st appt is Tuesday, no scan just "confirming" pregnancy. last time my 1st appt was like 3 days after my first bfp, this time it's been a few weeks. Just think it's a little weird. I know what to do and not to do. But if I was someone who didn't seems like these were 3 crucial weeks...


----------



## lomelindi17

We've been dtd, not as often as when ttc of course but dh was gone for 3 1/2 weeks so we had to make up for lost time haha. But I'm still feeling good so that helps. He is really loving the gigantic boob phenomenon I'm experiencing right now lol so that's that haha!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I saw heartbeat on my epu scan at 5+5 on an internal but it was pretty new equipment and the sac was well positioned to see everything. I don't think it's guaranteed to see heartbeat at this kind or range.


----------



## ksilme

Still bleeding :( it got heavier yesterday after the scan, it's a bit like the last day of a period, when it's lighter but still there xx had a few small clots today too :( 
Gonna phone docs on Monday and try and get cervix checked, can be dealing with this for weeks on end :( it's freaking me out, been everyday since Tuesday ando not sign of it ending :( x 
As for dtd, it's me who has the higher libido in our relationship, and omg, it's been a week and I am suffering, but with the bleeding, obvs I don't want to do anything to make it worse, and its not exactly attractive is it lol xx


----------



## KimmyB13

We haven't dtd yet, worried that it would cause something to happen! Tonight was going to be the night but I had a tiny but of spotting this morning do I daren't now! Got an early scan on thurs for peace of mind! I'll be 7 weeks 1 day, I think they will do an external scan as midwife dated me so I'll be 9 weeks 6 days, should we still see something in an external scan?


----------



## frantastic20

We haven't DTD for about a month now... For all I know the last time might have been the time I conceived lol. I'm also the one with higher libido, though since having our son we've been more evenly matched :haha:

We didn't DTD at all from about 2 weeks after BFP until my son was 9 months old, so pretty much 18 months without, and neither of us was that fussed lol. I have no idea what that says about us but we're both happy, and went back to doing it regularly after that.

I started my day today with dry heaving, and still feel sick as a dog. This is the first day it's been constant. And I've been dying to crawl back into bed all day, I'm so tired. Ah well, my turn for a lie-in tomorrow!

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

stinking cold, why dose pregnancy make colds so much worse, did a 6 hour shift today, on my own, was meant to be 3 of us in, one left yesterday and the other called in sick today which meant I had to do 12 hours worth of work in 6 hours, managed to do about 8 hours worth. suffering now though, and I got work again tomorrow, not sure i'm going to be able to make it in to be honest, I feel awful.


----------



## ksilme

frantastic - really? I don't think I could have coped lol we dtd the day before daughter was born, after stretch and sweep, and started again when she was 3 weeks old, I was quite lucky and only bled for 2.5 weeks x 
too scared to atm though xx


----------



## ambernwxo

We've still been dtd, but the past few times I have started light pink spotting (like one wipe and done) and having tight cramp like feelings so we're being more careful about it now - I called and talked to someone at my OB office and they said it's probably because my cervix is more sensitive right now and it's common in early pregnancy.. Of course I still got worried even after talking to them, but lately the urge has been kind of on and off - Randomly I'll just want to jump him, other times I really don't even think about it. 
I feel bad too sometimes but we talked about it and he said it really isn't that big of a deal to him right now because he's just as worried about it as I am.. I think we'll both feel better after my appointment and actually knowing exactly what is going on with nugget - kind of became our nickname for baby for right now, lol I think it's cute :blush: lol


----------



## crazycatlady5

Wow frantastic. I can't even imagine that.

I have been really tired and was sick with a cold, so we haven't been dtd as often since my bfp. But we have dtd a few times. Now that my cold is gone hopefully my sex drive increases a bit again.


----------



## ambernwxo

Don't get me wrong, there are times when I don't even have the energy to think about it, let alone do it.. it's definitely not as much as we used to, but it's enough to where I don't feel like I'm neglecting him, lol


----------



## Tricks26

I think the last time we dtd was when we conceived and now as I have bad pregnancy history I won't let him near me until we have got past a critical stage and to be honest we are both walking round in a daze most of the time worring so it prob has not crossed our minds &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## TexMel

We haven't DTD since the night I told dh I was pg. He was so excited and turned on that night, but the then we've been so busy ever since then and I have most definitely not felt up to it. Guessing after we see the bean on my scan next week and confirm that all is well that we will go back to a normal couple times a week routine. Hoping so, at least.


----------



## MissyMojo

We're still dtd once or twice a week as and when I feel up to it, bit of a change from.4/5/6 times a week hahaha


----------



## Indi84

No dtd here, I've been feeling sick 24/7 I think I would throw up!
My hubby doesn't like first tri sex so isn't bothered bless him. Last preg I was the one pestering him all the time, sex drive was though the roof! This time it's gone flat line.
I mainly have sore boobs, constant nausea with some vomiting and a headache by the evening.
I don't get to see a midwife until 9 weeks :-( 
Other then that I think all is well, much less time to worry this time around with a busy toddler.


----------



## sweetgirl75

Smells are bothering me so bad today chocolate,hamburger meat,and my husband went outside came back in and he smelled. I told him smell are bothering me and he still comes around with chocolate and cooked hamburger on grill and leave the door open so now the sound smell like hamburger. I didn't get sick but was very nausated. I asked my husband to leave me alone and he wouldn't i started crying. I 'am a mess today just wanted vent.


----------



## crazycatlady5

TexMel said:


> We haven't DTD since the night I told dh I was pg. He was so excited and turned on that night, but the then we've been so busy ever since then and I have most definitely not felt up to it. Guessing after we see the bean on my scan next week and confirm that all is well that we will go back to a normal couple times a week routine. Hoping so, at least.

Texmel how many weeks will you be at your scan? Your cycle was actually pretty normal length the cycle you conceived right? What day is the scan?


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi ladies, sorry i've been MIA. Been real anxious all week waiting for my scan, but it's finally tomorrow! I'm hoping I see a baby in there. Haven't had any pain/bleeding or any symptoms to make me think it may be tubal, so I'm keeping my fx! Wish me luck.


----------



## lomelindi17

sweetgirl75 said:


> Smells are bothering me so bad today chocolate,hamburger meat,and my husband went outside came back in and he smelled. I told him smell are bothering me and he still comes around with chocolate and cooked hamburger on grill and leave the door open so now the sound smell like hamburger. I didn't get sick but was very nausated. I asked my husband to leave me alone and he wouldn't i started crying. I 'am a mess today just wanted vent.

My sense of smell is so strong as well! Sorry it's making you nauseous, no fun. Ah the joys!


----------



## TexMel

crazycatlady5 said:


> TexMel said:
> 
> 
> We haven't DTD since the night I told dh I was pg. He was so excited and turned on that night, but the then we've been so busy ever since then and I have most definitely not felt up to it. Guessing after we see the bean on my scan next week and confirm that all is well that we will go back to a normal couple times a week routine. Hoping so, at least.
> 
> Texmel how many weeks will you be at your scan? Your cycle was actually pretty normal length the cycle you conceived right? What day is the scan?Click to expand...

I'll be 7w+1d based on LMP, but my o was actually on cd18, so I am guessing he/she will measure about 6w+4d or so. Yes, it was a much more normal cycle than the one before!!

I was actually thinking about that this weekend. Last cycle, AF was 21 days later than expected for an unexplained reason and I spent everyday praying AF would show and my body would somehow reset itself. This time around, I am still not quite 21 days past when AF was expected, yet I have already known I was pregnant for almost 3 weeks! What a difference 1 cycle makes!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Yeah! I ovulated on cd26 so mine was still pretty long. I go for my first mat apt tomorrow, I'm hoping they do a scan, they did one for my friend at her mat apt. I can't wait to see the baby or know my actual due date. I'm sure it's not nov 1 as they said based on my lmp, with my long cycles and late ovulation I don't see how it could be. What day is your scan?


----------



## TexMel

Crazycatlady - I can't wait to hear how your apt goes today!

Mine is Thursday afternoon!


----------



## ksilme

Well I went to the docs today to get cervix checked on the advice of the sonographer on Friday. Doc couldn't see a reason for the bleeding, no polyps, no sign of cervical erosion/ectroption etc, cervix is closed and looking perfectly normal. She took a swab just to double check, should get results on Thursday. But still bleeding, will be a week tomorrow :( so if still bleeding next Tuesday I have to go back and be referred back to epu xx


----------



## crazycatlady5

Apt was ok :s. My friend got a scan at her first prenatal apt so I was really hoping for one and didn't get one. So I was disappointed. I have to wait another two weeks, it feels like an eternity!

And then my sister in law said it was weird that I didn't know my due date yet :(

I'm already frustrated that I haven't had a scan that showed the baby yet, and my long cycles I was having means I can't date from my lmp. I know she doesn't know all that but I can't help but stress and feel worse when someone says it's "weird". :(


----------



## TexMel

I'm so sorry crazycatlady! That does seem like a long time away to get more answers! Did they say why no scan today?

I have found a few due date calendars that you can use o date to figure out (which is more accurate with long cycles). You know approximately when you O'd, right?

Did they at least draw blood today so you can have peace of mind knowing your numbers are good or anything? I'm very sorry you were disappointed today!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I wasn't booked for a scan or anything, I was just hoping they would as my friend had one at her first prenatal apt. But I don't think it's usual to do that is it? I just had my hopes up because of her.

He gave me forms to go for blood test but I haven't gone yet. I guess I should've done that after but I was bummed out, I hate getting blood drawn and felt hungry and weary and I knew the blood draw would make me feel worse.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I also had worst morning sickness yet this morning. I swear projectile vomiting. In drive way on the way to work, horrible.


----------



## ambernwxo

Oh wow, I'm sorry your morning sickness is bad :( I feel like I'm gonna get hit with it here soon. Starting to feel a little more queasy.. 

Nothing has really changed too much with me, other than coffee doesn't sound good to me anymore - I used to drink A LOT of coffee daily. My pregnant bionic sense of smell is kicking in too, but sometimes that's a bad thing when DH takes off his boots from work, hahah.


----------



## MissyMojo

i've woken today with heartburn!


----------



## xCherylx

Today MS seems to have gone hurray! For the first time in weeks I have woken up hungry and managed to eat soon after waking up instead of waiting until lunch :D hopefully MS stays away now!


----------



## Smile181c

I still haven't been sick but the nausea is so so horrible. Constantly feeling ill is starting to take its toll on me now


----------



## Twag

I had my 1st midwife appointment this morning and she has told me to go to the Dr and get medication for my MS as it is that bad :sick: but otherwise everything is all good and now just waiting for my 12 scan date to come through :thumbup:


----------



## Eskimobabys

No ms yet but I do get super faint nauseous waves if I don't eat every couple of hours I'm expecting it to hit around 7wks


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girls. Went in for my six week scan yesterday. Had a sac in my uterus, but it was empty. Beta was up at 4,451. Doctor said he expected to have seen at least a yolk sac. My next scan is Monday and hoping for a miracle, but I'm a mess :cry:


----------



## SweetV

beneathmywing said:


> Hi girls. Went in for my six week scan yesterday. Had a sac in my uterus, but it was empty. Beta was up at 4,451. Doctor said he expected to have seen at least a yolk sac. My next scan is Monday and hoping for a miracle, but I'm a mess :cry:

:hugs: I hope the time passes quickly until Monday and they find a healthy little bean a few days behind schedule. :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

beneathmywing said:


> Hi girls. Went in for my six week scan yesterday. Had a sac in my uterus, but it was empty. Beta was up at 4,451. Doctor said he expected to have seen at least a yolk sac. My next scan is Monday and hoping for a miracle, but I'm a mess :cry:

Chin up chick it's still early days. :hugs: got everything crossed for you that you'll see at little bean at your next scan. Prayers your way xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks gorls. I hope soo


----------



## lomelindi17

So sorry beneath, hope you get better news soon. :-(

Welcome Lizzie!

Got my full thyroid test results back, she said it all looks fine so that's good. The supplement she gave me is definitely improving my energy so hopefully all I needed was just a little boost. Still feeling good, actually either my symptoms have gone down or I'm just getting used to it because I hardly feel pregnant now, not complaining though! :) Having a bit of a general food aversion, seems like I'm not interested in anything except carbs, ugh. The idea of cooking anything is like noooooooo I don't feel like it! Had a bad craving for raspberry popovers yesterday lol yum!! :)

Hubby let me buy one baby item (not that he controls the money (HA yeah right!) but he was afraid we'd jinx it if we bought stuff too early lol), just picked something off my registry list I'm working on, a set of cute unisex baby gowns hehehe :)

This group slowed down a lot, everybody must be on the Facebook one?


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome Lozzie you've been added!

Beneath: hoping for thr best for you! FX everything turns out ok! :hugs:

I agree it has slowed a bit on here, but there isn't THAT much going on, on the FB page either, I think so many of us are so sick we don't think about logging in as much or the fact that till a lot of us have our 1st scans there isn't much more to talk about! Same old thing everyday here. Feel sick unless I'm eating no throwing up thankfully. But i know I'm gaining weight more than I'd like right now. but it is what it is. once I feel better in 2nd tri I will work on eating better and being active.


----------



## aley28

I haven't been on in days as I've been so sick!! :haha: Morning sickness has gone up another notch in the past 2 days from just throwing up once first thing in the morning to throwing up at least once more later in the morning, although today I ALSO threw up like 2 minutes before I had to leave to get my son from school in the afternoon!

Besides feeling sicky, I'm also exhausted! I wasn't too tired in the past couple of weeks, but after 11am or so I am fighting to stay awake. Fortunately I'm a SAHM and can doze off if needed. The younger kid has been watching way too much TV as a result :wacko:

I am struggling a bit to 'bond' with the pregnancy. In my first pregnancy, I was so shocked that we had gotten pregnant that I didn't really connect with the baby until the first ultrasound. The next pregnancy was a miscarriage, but I felt very connected to it. And same with the 3rd one - felt very connected to the pregnancy/baby, even before seeing him via ultrasound. I'm not quite sure what is going on in my head this time - I just feel distant and "removed" from the pregnancy, although with the puking and whatnot, I do feel very much pregnant. My first ultrasound is 22 days away... I'm hoping I come full circle then and get the enthusiasm back that I had at first!! I'm sure its just simple exhaustion that is removing me... I'm too tired to feel much of anything, besides cry while reading my book!! :rofl:


----------



## littlesteph

sickness kicked in here too, thought I was going to be lucky and not get any. with my 1st got it at about 4 5 weeks with my second bang on 3 weeks, this one started yesterday, i'm 8 weeks. thought it was because i'm getting over a cold but its defiantly the dreaded morning sickness, not been sick yet, ran to the loo a few times feeling like I am going to be though. making work a little difficult though.


----------



## ambernwxo

I've been accidentally sleeping all day the past couple days - I've even set alarms to wake me if up I want to just nap for a couple hours, and I guess I'm shutting them off in my sleep lol. I've been kind of distant with everyone except my husband lately, I don't really know why - I just find myself getting annoyed when my phone rings or anything. It makes me feel so rude but I can't help it..


----------



## Smile181c

Amber I'm so glad I'm not the only one that just can't be bothered with people haha my mum has been commenting on how moody/miserable I've been but I just cba to make an effort right now! lol 

Beneath, I really hope you see something more on Monday :hugs: xx


----------



## KimmyB13

Not much going on here! First scan tomorrow, can't wait, it'll put my mind at ease after the spotting on Saturday!
MS has gone up a notch, not actually sick, but all day naisea, which is making my 9 hour shifts hard work! I perk up if I eat something but then within an hour I'm back to where I started, I think the fatigue makes it worse. I think I found my first craving, banana milkshake! Can't get enough of it :) x


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck for tomorrow kimmy! xx


----------



## ambernwxo

Same here Smile, both my mother and my grandpa who calls every couple days said I sound moody - honestly I'm just exhausted all the time so my attention span is shot lol.

Kimmy oh my gosh, now I want a banana milkshake soooo bad.. I just might be able to talk DH into stopping somewhere on his way home later :laugh2:

I can definitely feel morning sickness creepin' up on me - I'm 6 weeks as of yesterday so I've been expecting to feel it more soon.. My body is going against me now. Like I said in my earlier post, I've been accidentally sleeping all day - happened yesterday and the day before, so last night I laid in bed for hours before giving up and watching tv for a little bit, went back in when I felt tired and NOTHING was going to put me to sleep, no matter how tired I felt. Oh but now that I'm up and doing housework, I'm exhausted and feel like I could sleep for days. I'm trying to keep myself awake so I know I will be able to sleep tonight, but it's only 7am and I don't know if I'll make it, lol.


----------



## Eskimobabys

beneathmywing said:


> Hi girls. Went in for my six week scan yesterday. Had a sac in my uterus, but it was empty. Beta was up at 4,451. Doctor said he expected to have seen at least a yolk sac. My next scan is Monday and hoping for a miracle, but I'm a mess :cry:

:hugs: hoping for good news on monday.


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls. Ive read lots of stories of it being too early for some women to see anything on a six week scan, so hoping thats the case with me!!


----------



## Gracesmom10

DHBH0930 said:


> 1) When is your due date? -
> 
> 2) Whats your name? - Brittni
> 
> 3) Where are you located? - US- Wisconsin
> 
> 4) Occupation? - SAHM
> 
> 5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 1 earth baby and 2 angels
> 
> 6) How long TTC? - 10 months TTC
> 
> 7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I am planning a VBA2C
> 
> 
> *copy/paste the above and fill in your answers. As much or as little as you'd like to share :flower:

1) When is your due date? - November 28, 2015

2) Whats your name? - Brittni

3) Where are you located? - US- Wisconsin

4) Occupation? - SAHM

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 1 earth baby and 2 angels

6) How long TTC? - 10 months TTC

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I am planning a VBA2C


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Can you please put a little angel by me please?! I don't want to be removed as I will still check in. Wishing each and everyone of you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Xx


----------



## Twag

Oh Teeny Weeny I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## aley28

:hugs: Teeny


----------



## SweetV

huge hugs Teeny


----------



## xCherylx

So sorry teeny x


----------



## littlesteph

:( oh, so sorry to hear that teeny :(


----------



## Mrs_Bump

So sorry teeny. X


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry teeny :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I was finally fully diagnosed with a MMC today and had SMM (surgical management of miscarriage). I should have been 9 weeks today.
Surgery went well and now I just need to heal emotionally. Thanks for the kind words. Xx


----------



## lomelindi17

Sorry Teeny, sending lots of love and wishes for a speedy recovery <3


----------



## TexMel

Hugs Teeny!


----------



## sweetgirl75

Sorry Teeny &#128532;


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: teeny 
:hug: beneath, hope next scan shows a fluttery hb and bean x

Am, I'm about, feeling nauseas, bloated, full of cold, it's also easter leave for hubby and max so we're busy each day


----------



## catmummyof4

teeny- :hugs: sorry for your loss hope your coping well

beneath: :hugs: really hope yo see something on your next scan are the betas good? x

AFM- sorry iv been mia but i started bleeding last weds really heavu had to change my pad twice-three times in an hour so id written baby off as a mc but then the pain started o god was doubled over in tears worse pain ever :cry: :cry:

went drs finally yesterday with expected ectopic and gotsent to the hospital :nope: was devastated my mum came with me i couldnt see the pain on my partners face when they said so she came with me instead.

had bloods drawn and they said that they would use the results as a sign as to wether they would see anything, results came back i dont no the exact number but was high so they sent me for a scan me and mum braced ourselves she did an outside one and said if she ddnt c anything they would do an internal. 

and by some miracle there was little jellybean heart beating away measuring 6weeks 4 days (takes it to the 15th jan and i no we didnt dtd then so ?? :shrug: ) i squealed and cried like a bi**h i couldnt stop i was so sure that we had lost littlun :cloud9: :cloud9: :kiss: 

they think the bleeding may hav been overdoing it or something and iv pulled a ligament since not being stressd and resting iv stopped bleeding im soooo thankful and now have the biggest bond with this baby i love it so so much im just so excited now! :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11009206_895038277226054_1334175637503604997_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## catmummyof4

just a few smilies :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

im so glad your bean is hanging in there :D


----------



## Smile181c

What amazing news!! so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

oh wow. I'm so glad everything turned out ok!


----------



## Twag

Catmommy - I am so please everything turned out ok :hugs: how very scary :hugs:


----------



## aley28

catmummy, that is fantastic!! How scary, but that's the best news ever :cloud9: I hope you have no more scares!


----------



## sweetgirl75

Went to the doctor today had my ultrasound I am now 8 week and 6 day just one day ahead of schedule my duedate has change I am due Nov 6 2015. I saw the heart beat it is 174 doctor said that normal and when doctor was doing ultrasound baby was moving away. So far it looks like I have a health baby.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## TexMel

Congrats cat mummy and sweetgirl!

You guys are making me so excited for my apt at 2:15 today (less than 2 hours!!).

Will update when I'm back home! Did y'all get nervous and butterflies in your stomach before your appts?


----------



## sweetgirl75

I got nervous and scared but when I saw the baby move and saw the heartbeat my fears went away and I was so happy.


----------



## Sunny27

So exciting to see baby move sweetgirl. I hope I can see mine wiggling away next Wednesday at my second scan.


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats on the scans ladies I'm glad they went well. :flower:

Teeny I'm so so sorry for your loss. What an awful thing to go through :hugs: hope you are doing ok.

Good luck all you ladies still waiting scans!!

AFm - feeling a bit anxious myself.. Still no morning sickness! Thought it was starting last week but it tailed off so must've been a bug (think I've told you's that but can't remember lol). Anyways we've booked a scan for 11th April - should be 7+6 so should see something. I just felt the 12 week scan was too far away.. I need to see this baby! Bbs are pretty sore, Gonna get some maternity bras tomorrow I think, and I'm quite crampy today - but not alarmed by that as I rmember it from my last pregnancy. Gonna get an early night, I'm shattered xxx


----------



## KimmyB13

Here's our little bean 7 weeks 1 day :) great little heartbeat! Nurse saw no concern and no reason for bleeding! So so happy xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Melsue129

1) When is your due date? - 11/14/15 :happydance:

2) Whats your name? - Melissa

3) Where are you located? - Massachusetts, US

4) Occupation? - Office Manager

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - Yes 1 almost 5 year old lil girl!!

6) How long TTC? - 6 months

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I have my first drs appt set up for April 10th and my first ultrasound for April 13th.. This is my second pregnancy but my DH's first so this is all new to him.. LOL. Can not wait for my appts to finally get here.. It seems like its taking forever.. As for my symptoms. Ive had incredible bloating, gassiness.. thats making me nauseous... I cant stop eatting that makes me feel better! Oh and I feel exhausted like ALL THE TIME! So other than that, just waiting :coffee: and waiting and waiting.. Uuughhh.. I just want to be sure that our lil one is okay.. this stage in the pregnancy is always the worst, not knowing if there is a lil heart beat.. :wacko:


----------



## TexMel

Everything went great at my appt! Measured at 6w+6d, so pretty much on track with what I was expecting. Heartbeat was around 130bpm, which my dr said was great.

I go back in 4 weeks for routine prenatal, and then a week after that for the next u/s.

I am so relieved!!! It's here and it's real! Dh even got to be there, it was perfect!

Sorry for getting all gushy!

Update: I don't know why my pictures always turn sideways when I upload them. Anyone know?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DHBH0930

Teeny weeny: I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you are ok and recover quickly. Hope you get a rainbow baby soon :hugs:

Catmummy: so glad you got good news! Hopefully it's less eventful rest of your pregnancy!

Melsue: welcome! :wave: you've been added :flower: and congrats on your November Sparkler!

So nice to see all your scans ladies! Looking forward to seeing more!

AFM: we made it the 600 miles to the inlaws, I had horrible gas pains the whole drive so that was fun :wacko: haven't been feeling too sick the past couple days, not 100% but not my worst days MS wise, so that's good! They were super excited to hear the news :flower:

1st scan is on Tuesday, I can't wait!


----------



## Loo89

Hi ladies, I'd like to join you :)

1) When is your due date? - 18th November

2) Whats your name? - Loo

3) Where are you located? - East Anglia

4) Occupation? - Administrator

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - One mmc in June 2014, and we would love two or three kids eventually :baby:

6) How long TTC? - we've been trying on and off (due to mc, had a 6 month break) since we got married in December 2013

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 25 and DH is 27. We have four kitties who are definitely our babies! We are probably going to stay Team Yellow :yellow: but I may change my mind and blame it on hormones. We've had two early scans due to a lot of pain, and at the last one on Weds we saw a strong heartbeat and baby was measuring a day ahead! (last time we had a weak heartbeat and baby was over a week behind the sac size)

Looking forward to getting to know you all :happydance:


----------



## Tricks26

Hi all,

Not been on for a few days but wanted to check in and say I went for an early scan on Tuesday and was in tears as soon as they said yes there is the sac and can you see the flashing that's the heartbeat. 
I have to go back 23/04/15 as I have a history with MC but she sa is all looked well ! Xxxxxxx


----------



## littlesteph

anyone else getting headaches. I've had a headache for 2 3 days now, blood pressure yesterday was a little low 97/60, think my iron levels might be a little low as well, as super tired. feel the need to nap but with 2 little ones and working it's a little difficult and then when I do get in from work I can't go to bed because I need to unwind and do my physio exercises first. I work evenings so I don't usually get to sleep till near on 1am. 
I keep getting the feeling that this baby will end up the same as my first. low waters which later turned into him having iugr and my placenta failing. I can't shake the feeling, with my second I was just a little worried about it but never had the feeling it would happen again. I still haven't seen a midwife, hoping to hear from her Wednesday and then hopefully get an appointment. I think the scan will be able to tell me the chances of it happening again, if my waters are on the low side then I know my answer as they were a little low at my 12 week scan with my 1st. 
quite a few people have joked I'm having twins, twins run in the family, there are on my mum's side, hubby's mum's side and his dad's side, theres triplets on that side as well, the even more worrying part is that twins tend to skip generations which would mean twins would be due to happen.


----------



## SweetV

I have been getting headaches but I feel that it's more from exhaustion than anything else. I've been drinking so much water that I know it's not dehydration. I hope you get your appointment and answers soon and that everything looks good.


----------



## lomelindi17

My acupuncturist said it's normal to start getting headaches at around this time, she told me to expect it. She's has 2 kids too.

littlesteph There is a Homeopathic remedy for low amniotic fluid, maybe you could find a midwife/practitioner who could administer it to you if you're worried about it

Congrats on the happy scans everyone who got one!


----------



## MissyMojo

Really can't settle into this pregnancy, it feels so different to my pregnancy with my boys that I'm.terrified, I don't have much ms, it's more food aversions, I'm not as tired as I was with the boys, my boobs don't hurt 
I'm so panicked, we can't afford a private scan this month at £100, and I can't get an early scan via NHS as I've had two healthy pregnancies since my MMC in 09, but the fear is still there, I don't know what to do with myself, part of me wants to tell a fib and saying had bleeding and get a scan, but I don't want to take the place of a lady who actually needs her scan
I just wish I could change how I feel :(


----------



## Embo78

Missy I'm so glad you're not going to fib about bleeding. I've been one of those women who's bleeding and having to wait for an "emergency" scan. It's torturous and if I thought I was waiting so long because someone had fibbed Id be gutted :(

I think you should ring your Epu and explain your mental state. That you've had a missed miscarriage and the stress from that and lack of symptoms is driving you crazy which can't be good for baby. They might bring you in for a quick reassurance scan. Or could you ring your gp and ask for bloods to see if they're doubling within 48 hours?


----------



## MissyMojo

I'm going to ring mw after holiday weekend, and explain how terrified I feel,
My gp practice is army med centre in the middle of moving, they're not great for anything atm


----------



## frantastic20

I know it's not much of a difference price-wise but I found one in Leeds this morning who do a private scan for £80 Missy? I've woken up bleeding today so I was in a major panic. I'm still terrified but the bleeding has almost stopped I think, and my MS has returned (I didn't feel sick for the first hour after I woke up and it's been 24/7 for over a week now) so I'm hoping everything is OK.

I'm still tempted to blow £80 on the private scan though, they have appointments available today!


----------



## MissyMojo

It would cost us about 20 in fuel to get to leeds so no difference for us :(


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey hope everyones ok? I need to rant a little im gettin soooo sick of ppl telling me how easy it is to diet but thyr overweight i feel like screaming in their face so why are you fat then?? Iv always had a weight issue and i struggle to get it down so y say that????? Grrrr lol anyway im soooo tired so gunna go for a nap x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just been to tesco for the first time in weeks and spent the whole trip gagging and had to go to the loos twice because if thought I was going to be sick. My taste aversions and smell aversions are awful this pregnancy. Soon I'll just been on cheese sandwiches and I'm normally such a foody.


----------



## KimmyB13

Loo, seems you have the same due date as me :) x


----------



## littlesteph

mrs bump I've been like that as well, just every thing smells, everything makes me feel sick, really struggling with eating and drinking anything at the moment, which might actually explain my headaches.


----------



## xCherylx

Had the same thing in Tesco last week when I went with mum, decided to do an online shop this week lol!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Anyone have the starving feeling throughout the day? Ugh it can be so painful :(


----------



## SweetV

Yes! I am always starving but when I look or think about food I feel like I am going to be sick. It's wonderful really.


----------



## littlesteph

nope, rarely feel hungry, just thinking of food makes me feel ill at the moment, not good as I really fancy a ben and jerry's right now


----------



## DHBH0930

OMG ladies. Norovirus/food poisoning hit my family on vacation. So far I had/have it worst. Yesterday afternoon started feeling awful, thought it was extra bad ms. Turned into awful stomach cramps with nausea. Then the throwing up started and didn't stop. Then while throwing up I shit my pants (now the diarrhea starts) that happened twice before I was smart and sat on the toilet with a bucket. Then still feeling awful managed to fall asleep for a little while. Thankfully on a bunch of towels cuz I woke up from shitting them! I have been super freezing and super hot and just so exhausted. Worried about dehydration especially being pregnant. Tried drinking water but couldn't keep it down. Waited till it all seemed over to try again. Finally stopped both and fell asleep on and off, then DH starts feeling sick so I will have to take care of dd today when i was hoping to hide in the bedroom while he watched her. She just woke up. I got up quickly to go to her and just dry heaved a few more times. Man this is AWFUL and it's been a LONG day!


----------



## SweetV

That's awful. That happened to me in my last pregnancy. DH came home to find me in the bathtub covered in who knows what. I just laid there as I wasn't sure what end things were going to come out of. I couldn't keep down water for 2 days. I really hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## littlesteph

that's awful, hope your and your family are better soon


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*1) When is your due date? -* Current EDD 11/23/15, may change because I might be a little more pregnant then I think due to an odd period/bleed that we were currently using as my last period
EDD Changed to 11/21/15 due to scan measuring @ 7 Weeks 2 Days

*2) Whats your name? -* Jessie

*3) Where are you located? -* MI, USA

*4) Occupation?* - Journalist

*5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? -* Previous miscarriages, planning on more after this one

*6) How long TTC? -* We switched from NTNP 4 cycles ago. Been DTD protection free over a year

*7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -* I'm weird and quirky. Fetal Heartbeat was 153BPM @ first Ultrasound.


----------



## catmummyof4

Omg dh get up hospital dehydration at this early stage is baaad xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I had norovirus in my last I pregnancy. I was nearly 3 days until I could keep down water. My son was fine. The advice for norovirus is to stay home but phone your gp if concerned. Is there an outbreak in your community? Hoping its food poisoning in stead for your sake as its over a lot quicker. Take care of yourself. X


----------



## CertainTurton

sorry to hear about all the sickness and bleeding worrys! Huge hugs! 

Ive been a bit mia as we have been on holiday in Wales with no reception. However at 8+5 I found the baby's hb with my doppler :cloud9: so Happy! I haven't had chance to try again but made my weekend!


----------



## Sunny27

Hey ladies, I haven't experienced any MS or headaches. I am just really tired and the all the time hunger is getting better. Hope all is still well in there. I go for my second U/S on 4/8/15. Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## catmummyof4

Omg is it just me but everytime i eat i get sooooo tired its crazy!! Not to mention im craving mcdonaldsbig tastys mmmmm lol x


----------



## aley28

I slept for 11 hours last night, and I am only up because we have an appointment for one of the kids in 1.5 hrs. Ughhhh. 

DHBH I'm sorry to hear you're so sick! Sounds so horrible. I hope it ends soon! :hugs:


----------



## Melsue129

OMG getting that stomach bug on top of pregnancy must be horrible!! HOpe you feel better soon!!!


----------



## SweetV

aley - I'm jealous with the 11 hours of sleep. Although to be honest I took 3 naps yesterday so it's no surprise I didn't sleep very well last night.


----------



## beneathmywing

Had another scn today. Looks like a defenite blighted ovum. Going for a d&c on Friday.

You can remove my edd from the first page :( hope all you ladies have a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## xCherylx

I'm so sorry beneathmywing xxx


----------



## littlesteph

i'm so sorry beneath xx


----------



## catmummyof4

Sorry beneath x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

So sorry beneath.


----------



## Embo78

So sorry beneath :hugs:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

:hugs: So Sorry Beneath.


----------



## lomelindi17

So sorry beneath :hugs:

Dhbh sorry about getting sick, that sucks!! Must be awful :-(

Well afm, I'm heading on a work trip but I'll catch you guys when I get back. :) Going to be hard making myself take it easy on the job, so far I'm not doing a very good job of it lol. Hope everyone has a good couple weeks! Xx


----------



## SweetV

I'm so sorry Beneath. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## TexMel

So sorry beneath. Hugs to you!


----------



## TexMel

lomelindi17 said:


> So sorry beneath :hugs:
> 
> Dhbh sorry about getting sick, that sucks!! Must be awful :-(
> 
> Well afm, I'm heading out on the fishing boat tomorrow for 10-11 days, but I'll catch you guys when I get back.  Going to be hard making myself take it easy on the job, so far I'm not doing a very good job of it lol. Hope everyone has a good couple weeks! Xx

Have a safe trip! Try to rest and relax when you can! Don't overdo it!!


----------



## ktaltman

1) When is your due date? - November 8th

2) Whats your name? -Kendra

3) Where are you located? - South Carolina, US

4) Occupation? - Student

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? -Not at the moment

6) How long TTC? - Since our wedding day, November 1, 2014 :wedding:

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - 
Got :bfp: noot even 2 weeks after conception! 
Already this pregnancy has scared me. Had "threatened miscarriage" during 5 week. But now everything seems to be fine. Hoping for a girl while DH wants a boy! We have already chosen McKenzie Everly for a girl and James Jason for a boy!


----------



## catmummyof4

Lome please take it careful wev had 2 terrible results herewe dont want 3 lol have a safe trip x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so sorry to hear that Beneath and I send my love. I hope your surgery goes well and you can start to recover emotionally. Its been nearly a week since my D&C and I feel like I'm getting closure from my awful experience. Take care of yourself and I will be thinking of you on Friday. Xx

Lome, be careful and take good care of yourself. Wishing you a safe trip out on the boat. Xx


----------



## Tricks26

Oh beneath so sorry xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Beneath I am so so sorry to hear that. I had hoped your scan was gonna have a more positive result. Big hugs to u. Take care xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Twag

So sorry Beneath :hugs:


----------



## frantastic20

Hi all. Been for my booking in appointment with midwife today. It all went fine, though I'm a bit gutted to have same midwife as last time because she's a bit rubbish. However, I've been having some bleeding over the weekend and have a scan at EPU tomorrow. I'm terrified! I never had any problems with my son so this is all new to me.


----------



## Embo78

So sorry to hear about the bleeding fran. What time is your scan? We're scan buddies! Mines at 10am :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Beneath and I send my love. I hope your surgery goes well and you can start to recover emotionally. Its been nearly a week since my D&C and I feel like I'm getting closure from my awful experience. Take care of yourself and I will be thinking of you on Friday. Xx
> 
> Lome, be careful and take good care of yourself. Wishing you a safe trip out on the boat. Xx

Thank you :hugs: glad to hear you are getting some closure.. I hope I too get to that point.


----------



## Tricks26

Morning all anyone got any tips on getting through the day feeling but not being sick and having to work??? 
And looking after lots of other children , nurse at EPU said eat little and often but I will be the size of a small country if I do that !!!! Lol 
Xxxx


----------



## Melsue129

Soooo sorry beneathe.... :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi all I started bleeding heavy last night passed clots was so scared Drs booked me in for a scan tomorrow at 5 the bleedings stopped now have had no pain Dr wasn't very hopeful though I feel drained


----------



## Tricks26

Oh butterfly I will pray for you xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Praying for good news tomorrow Butterfly. Xx


----------



## sweetgirl75

Beneath sorry for your loss, lome hope your trip goes well and safe, butterfly pray that everything goes well


----------



## Melsue129

Hang in there Butterfly.. lots of people have bleeds and baby is perfectly fine.. stay hopeful!


----------



## frantastic20

Em, we really are scan buddies, mine's at 10.05am! lol. Hope we both get a good result.

Good luck with your scan too, Butterfly!


----------



## EleanoirRigby

1) When is your due date? - EDD November 18th, 2015 (Yay for Thanksgiving babies!)

2) Whats your name? - Erika.

3) Where are you located? - Indiana, US.

4) Occupation? - 911 Dispatcher.

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 1 beautiful 4 year old daughter and no more planned after this miracle baby.

6) How long TTC? - 3 and a half long, long years. 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - The Dr's office and I had figured my EDD to actually be October 15th, however when we went in for our U/S we weren't quite as far along as we thought. Baby has a strong heartbeat of 153 and everything looks really healthy. My whole family is looking forward to welcoming a little Oliver James or Kennedy Charlotte into the world this fall!


----------



## CoralInGold

Tricks the only thing I find helps my sickness is Lucozade. & I wouldn't be able to survive at work without it! 

Hope everyone is well! :flower: :hugs: sorry I've been quiet, been a busy bee! Xx


----------



## littlesteph

got lots of chocolate for easter and can't have any of it, chocolate makes me feel sick. eating anything really has been a struggle, but chocolate makes me feel ten times worse. no point to my post really.


----------



## aley28

littlesteph said:


> got lots of chocolate for easter and can't have any of it, chocolate makes me feel sick. eating anything really has been a struggle, but chocolate makes me feel ten times worse. no point to my post really.

I ate a couple bites of my kids' Easter chocolates yesterday, and then went and promptly barfed it all back up. :cry: What a waste! :haha:




AFM, I'm on meds that are helping (but not stopping) the throwing up -- but I'm REALLY struggling to get hydrated. What is the secret?!:wacko:


----------



## ambernwxo

I feel like I haven't been on here in forever.. I've been trying to get in as much hubby time as I could before he leaves for 6 weeks. It's actually our first time being apart for more than a couple weeks since we've lived together so I guess you could say I'm a little emotional lol, I'm sure being pregnant doesn't help. 

I'm sorry for you all going through a tough time right now :hugs:

I'm still anxiously waiting for my appointment next Wednesday.. ugh.


----------



## littlesteph

aley28 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> got lots of chocolate for easter and can't have any of it, chocolate makes me feel sick. eating anything really has been a struggle, but chocolate makes me feel ten times worse. no point to my post really.
> 
> I ate a couple bites of my kids' Easter chocolates yesterday, and then went and promptly barfed it all back up. :cry: What a waste! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm on meds that are helping (but not stopping) the throwing up -- but I'm REALLY struggling to get hydrated. What is the secret?!:wacko:Click to expand...

horrible isn't, with my boys I pretty much craved chocolate and this one can't have it. a little gutted, I do love my chocolate lol


----------



## DHBH0930

So sorry beneath! Hope you are ok! :hug:

Butterfly: hope everything turns out ok for you! :hugs:

AFM we made it home and are starting to feel more normal, though for me it's back to MS nausea. Now more than ever I'm ready to be completely over all the nausea. My scan was supposed to be yesterdat but we just got back into town and I'm worried about being contagious so didn't want to expose a bunch of pregnant women! I've got it rescheduled for tomorrow afternoon, can't wait to see my little bean!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hi ladies!! I would love to join!

1) When is your due date? - November 19th 2015

2) Whats your name? - Angela

3) Where are you located? - Ohio

4) Occupation? - Marketing Director

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - yes one Son who just turned 1!

6) How long TTC? - This time we were NTNP! My first son took years to conceive! 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -Previously had an ectopic with my left tube removed and my husband has sperm issues. We were told by specialists we had a 2% chance conceiving naturally and we have now, both times!!


----------



## KimmyB13

Tricks- I'm the same Im struggling getting through the day with this constant nausea, it seems to be getting worse! I'm not actually sick but have had to go to the toilet a few times today as i thought I would be...I work as a cosmetics manager in retail, so it's really difficult when serving someone to excuse myself :/ x


----------



## catmummyof4

Im glad u get to see dhbh

for those bleeding i had major bleed and still do on and off and iv seen my bean with hb and everything 

Afm im finding me and my oh either get along great or not at all its driving me mad :cry: 
I feel sick all the time and with it being school holidays i hv the three kiddies driving me just a little bonkers :cry:


----------



## SweetV

DH - I'm sorry that you had to move your scan but it was very considerate of you to do so. A colleague of mine was complaining that parents of school children sent them to school sick and she was horribly ill because her son kept brining home contagious illnesses and in the next sentence let us know she was on her way to have her gender scan done. I was very disappointed in her for not being able to wait a few days when she was no longer contagious thus infecting a room of other pregnant woman. I'm glad your illness is passing and hope the ms lets up for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sunny27

Just went for my second US and it went great. I was able to see the heartbeat and the baby was so active. He or she was just kicking away. Currently 9w3d and baby is measuring at around 10w. I'm one happy momma!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

hi all , been hiding a bit (and busy with kids holidays) 
today i went up to a&e as was having one sided pains and cramps - thankfully all is ok :D


----------



## Melsue129

Amcolecchi said:


> Hi ladies!! I would love to join!
> 
> 1) When is your due date? - November 19th 2015
> 
> 2) Whats your name? - Angela
> 
> 3) Where are you located? - Ohio
> 
> 4) Occupation? - Marketing Director
> 
> 5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - yes one Son who just turned 1!
> 
> 6) How long TTC? - This time we were NTNP! My first son took years to conceive!
> 
> 7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -Previously had an ectopic with my left tube removed and my husband has sperm issues. We were told by specialists we had a 2% chance conceiving naturally and we have now, both times!!

Amcolecchi - thats amazing!! Welcome!!


----------



## Melsue129

Missy.. great ultrasound photo!


----------



## MissyMojo

i took a pic of the screen as they werent going to give me a printout, 
suprised how clear it was for abdo scan at 7w


----------



## Amcolecchi

Missy- Congrats!!! I have had an ectopic so I understand any side cramps aer scary!!!

Meluse-Thank you!! I love beating the odds hehe


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi everyone just got back from my scan and am so relieved baby is measuring to dates Hb is great still can't stop crying I'm so happy got my routine scan appointment in the post today too roll on the 30th of April x thank you all for your prayers and well wishes it really helped me feel supported you ladies are amazing xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Do you mind if we post bumps? 
7+5

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03-22%2007.51.17_zpsaayuyxtu.jpg

9+2

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04-08%2016.21.40_zpsqeb1q4dp.jpg

any difference? Look like a bump or just fat :( not comfortable in my normal jeans now!


----------



## Butterfly2015

Looks like a bump to me


----------



## Melsue129

Butterfly2015 said:


> Hi everyone just got back from my scan and am so relieved baby is measuring to dates Hb is great still can't stop crying I'm so happy got my routine scan appointment in the post today too roll on the 30th of April x thank you all for your prayers and well wishes it really helped me feel supported you ladies are amazing xxx

Thats is wonderful!!! IM sooo happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## CertainTurton

Congratulations to all of you who have had healthy scans. Missy gorgeous pic- I had to fight for mine too- she actually laughed when I asked.

I too am off chocolate which is so sad...still loving sweets though which isn't good. Nausea not so bad now which worried me at first but think its normal.


----------



## CertainTurton

Butterfly2015 said:


> Hi everyone just got back from my scan and am so relieved baby is measuring to dates Hb is great still can't stop crying I'm so happy got my routine scan appointment in the post today too roll on the 30th of April x thank you all for your prayers and well wishes it really helped me feel supported you ladies are amazing xxx

 So pleased for you :) my next scan is the 27th. ..feels so far away!


----------



## SweetV

congrats on the great scans today ladies!
I just told myself today I was going to start doing bump pics. I'm going to start them tomorrow on the weekly markers. I should have done so at the very beginning as I am so so so bloated now after I eat I look 20+ weeks along.


----------



## TexMel

I normally will eat sweets like my life depends on it, but for some reason sweets are just turning me off now. It's so unlike me. All I want is salty or fried foods. I am scared I am going to be the size of a house by the time this is over.

On a different note, last night (while I was trying to work) my DH, a notorious non-snuggler, decided he wanted to cuddle up and put his hand on my belly. It was so sweet and almost brought me to tears. It is so out of character for him and I really think I am just going to fall more in love with him as a dad. Sorry for being mushy.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Tex-That is too cute!! My hubby is super excited about this pregnancy. I think because we were SO STRESSED with our first it almost tore us apart, where this one was a surprise and we were just having fun and loving each other (no pun intended), so randomly he will come up to me and touch my belly and be like yayy we are pregnant lol! It's so loving when they do that!


----------



## ksilme

re the bump pictures ... I took this today at 8+6, I know they say you show earlier in subsequent pregnancies but ... WTH?!? I know some is bloat, and I am not a small girl anyway, but I put a dress on today and it is cinched under the bust, I decided not to wear it in the end x



Had another emergency scan yesterday due to the bleeding carrying on and losing a large clot, everything is great, saw little legs and heartbeat too, now twice the size :) x 
And, even better, I haven't bled since Monday, and only a small amount then :) xx


----------



## Melsue129

ksilme said:


> re the bump pictures ... I took this today at 8+6, I know they say you show earlier in subsequent pregnancies but ... WTH?!? I know some is bloat, and I am not a small girl anyway, but I put a dress on today and it is cinched under the bust, I decided not to wear it in the end x
> 
> View attachment 858111
> 
> 
> Had another emergency scan yesterday due to the bleeding carrying on and losing a large clot, everything is great, saw little legs and heartbeat too, now twice the size :) x
> And, even better, I haven't bled since Monday, and only a small amount then :) xx

holy bump!! thats great! Im pregnant with #2 too and i can some a small difference... Great to hear about your scan yesterday... Yay!!


----------



## littlesteph

I feel big too, this is number 3. was tiny with both my boys, worried i'm going to be massive, only 9 weeks, lost around 4lbs, excuse the washing in the background.
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20150408_215607.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Certain we have our scans on the same day. I'm really nervous about it. Glad it's first thing and that I've taken the rest of the day off.


----------



## PurpleIvy44

ksilme said:


> re the bump pictures ... I took this today at 8+6, I know they say you show earlier in subsequent pregnancies but ... WTH?!? I know some is bloat, and I am not a small girl anyway, but I put a dress on today and it is cinched under the bust, I decided not to wear it in the end x
> 
> View attachment 858111
> 
> 
> Had another emergency scan yesterday due to the bleeding carrying on and losing a large clot, everything is great, saw little legs and heartbeat too, now twice the size :) x
> And, even better, I haven't bled since Monday, and only a small amount then :) xx

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I feel my belly is so big and I'm almost 9 weeks. I feel so uncomfortable sometimes! I can't wait till I firm up some and can show my belly.


----------



## aley28

My belly is enormous. Granted, I'm bigger now than I've ever been before (excepting the END of my first pregnancy) but I'm already in maternity tops and stretchy bottoms. I feel like I'm carrying like 30 babies in there :rofl: so huge and uncomfy already... and only 9 weeks on. :wacko:


----------



## CertainTurton

Kislme and little steph-gorgeous bumps! So glad about the scan and bleeding stopping kislme. I can't believe how much quicker it is this time. I too am a little heavier than when I got preg with dd but not massively-hoping it all firms up.soon!

Mrsbump- I am a mix of nervous and excited. I heard the hb again yesterday on my doppler which isreally reassuring but just want to see my baby and make it official! Mine is at 11.15 and I have to go straight to work :-( tried to get it earlier but they wouldn't :(

So scared..telling my boss on Monday. Im dreading it but will be good to get it done as its on my mind And I don't think I will be able to hide it another 3 weeks with tight work uniform!


----------



## catmummyof4

Im too fat to put pics up but u all look great xx


----------



## LynAnne

I really want to join you ladies but I'm feeling very anxious about doing so as I'm going to see my GP tonight about cramps and bleeding. I'm so scared that it's all over before it's even begun! It started out as brown spotting and has been a mixture of brown, reddish brown and pink since with no clots then for the past two days I've had cramps. I'm hoping I can come back here tonight and join in properly!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm feeling huge too :( not enjoying this stage though as even though it looks like a bump, it just feels all squishy and fat :( I've gained 4lb so far which i think is *ok* according to google but still on the higher end of what I'm supposed to gain in 1st tri...


----------



## Twag

I am envious of all your bumps :( I have nothing in fact due to my sickness I have lost weight and my normal clothes are baggy - I didn't show until after 20 weeks with DS but I do think it is down to having a retroverted uterus so it takes longer for me to show or something but I want to feel a bump :dohh:

Glad you all had good scans :thumbup: I am still awating my 1st scan date hoping it comes through any day now :wacko:


----------



## Eskimobabys

7wk bump it's just bloat and fat this is my 3rd pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







7wks.jpg
File size: 206.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs_Bump

yeah I have a retroverted uterus too. I went from no bump to big bump overnight. Midwife said once baby reaches a certain weight it pushes the uterus forward to a standard position, hence the overnight bump.


----------



## Twag

yeah I got told at around 20 weeks it should be in the right position but that was baby #1 I am intrigued to what happens this time :wacko:


----------



## mommychris

1) When is your due date? - November 26

2) Whats your name? - Christine

3) Where are you located? - Sarnia, Ontario

4) Occupation? - Executive Director of non-profit agency

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - Little guy who will be 2 in July... we will see about more after this one!

6) How long TTC? - 2 months this time around... had a m/c last year and took some time off 

I have been married to the love of my life since 2012 and we are very excited to expand our little family! I am very nervous with this pregnancy since the m/c last year but trying to stay positive! I am fairly new to my position (started in October) and some of my nerves are related to telling my board of directors about my pregnancy and making plans for my leave. I wish you all the happiest and healthiest of pregnancies!!!!


----------



## sweetgirl75

Quick question I have really bad congestion right now it's also giving me a headache what can I do to relieve this pressure in my nose and head?


----------



## Melsue129

sweetgirl75 said:


> Quick question I have really bad congestion right now it's also giving me a headache what can I do to relieve this pressure in my nose and head?

Sweetgirl75 - i would say warm face cloths over your head and face.. that helps me alot.. Also my dr said Tylenol is good but Advil is not but call your doctor and they can recommend something for the pain.. Also take a hot steamy shower..


----------



## littlesteph

LynAnne said:


> I really want to join you ladies but I'm feeling very anxious about doing so as I'm going to see my GP tonight about cramps and bleeding. I'm so scared that it's all over before it's even begun! It started out as brown spotting and has been a mixture of brown, reddish brown and pink since with no clots then for the past two days I've had cramps. I'm hoping I can come back here tonight and join in properly!

fingers crossed everything is ok


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome mommychris! :wave:

AFM had my 1st scan today. Everything is perfect, right size and location and HB of 160 :cloud9: it is such a relief to see the baby :flower: decided to announce on FB today. It's early still but now that I've seen baby and HB chances are low of anything happening and most on there know already! Here is my scan pic and our announcement pic :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1428616425257.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 16









FB_IMG_1428616433312.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## SweetV

LynAnne - I hope everything works out and you will be joining us shortly

DH - Congrats on the scan! Super cute announcement as well!


----------



## Melsue129

DH Congrats!!! Love the announcement!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

DH- Super cute!!! I told my family already on Easter hahaha since I had the ultrasound and heard the heartbeat! It was at 169 so close to yours! I was thinking of announcing it on fb on Mother's day :)

When is everyone else announcing it and how!?


----------



## aley28

I'm thinking of holding off on Facebook announcement until the anatomy scan. Mostly because I don't make much use of Facebook anyway, and the people who need to know already do know! :haha: So if I just wait until we know the gender, I only have to do it once. :shrug:

I probably won't do anything too creative. I announced my last pregnancy in just a status update. I might do pictures or t-shirts or something this time. :shrug:


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm holding off Facebook for a while still, have my scan next week, so I'll tell extended family and friends who still don't know after that, and tell other people I work closely with at work. Then I'll start thinking about when I want to post it on Facebook, I'll definitely wait till after 12 weeks. I have so many people on their, people from the town I grew up in, university friends, old coworkers etc. so it's a big group!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Ya, I am not sure how to announce it. I know I want to do it on Mother's Day but I want to include my son and hubby too lol


----------



## Sunny27

I'm going to announce on FB with the postcard I made to announce to my family once we are 12 weeks.


----------



## LDC

Hi all, 

Mind if I join? I don't know how I missed this! 

I'm due 21st November; do wants to find out gender this time, I'm still not sure! We stayed team yellow with dd and I loved not knowing but think it would be special to know what we're having but keep it between oh and I as a little secret. 

I got my scan dates through a few days ago as May 11 And July 3rd which was nice as they never sent them both out last time, just one then the other after the 12 week scan. 

We've told our parents and ive told my nan who I'm really close to and my best friend. Asides from that Im going to wait until the 12 week scan, although I won't put anything on facebook at all - I'm not really sure why, I just announced the birth of dd on there. I like the excitement of telling people, although I know some people have family and friends all over the country/world so completely get it.

Xx


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

First appt Monday and can't wait!!


----------



## SweetV

My DH and I are celebrating our 10 year anniversary of dating in June so I'm thinking of waiting until then to announce. My close friends and family will know by then and I'm thinking of telling mine and DH's family on mothers day. The only person I've told so far other than DH is my boss as I was put on restrictions at work.


----------



## littlesteph

i'm planning on announcing after my 12 week scan, going to have a white board in between my boys with a scan pic on it, then words pointing to my youngest saying "mummy and daddy say i'm going to be a big brother" then pointing to my eldest "well i'm still the bigger brother". that's the plan at the moment might change though.


----------



## EllaC

Can I join? I am due November 20th. 

I already have a 4 year old son and an angel baby boy who I lost last year at 21 weeks. 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Tricks26

Morning all how is everyone's MS and other symptoms mine are very draining :(


----------



## Embo78

First tri sucks big time. All day nausea and exhaustion kicks my ass almost all day long :(


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Sorry ive been MIA on BNB. I've been on the fb page more it's a bit easier. Anyways I had a scan today! Measured 7+4 ( I thought I was 7+6 so not far off), and a good strong HB seen. Not a great pic as my bladder wasn't full but I saw baby and hb and that's the main thing. Still no Ms here. Sore boobs and back but that's about it. Although I'm a hungry horse! Still seems weird though as my Ms with my son was horrific! Xxx


----------



## ambernwxo

I'm prettyyy sure we're going to wait until 12 weeks to announce it to everyone (close family and friends already know).. DH asked if we could just post my ultrasound picture when I get it on Wednesday, but I'm only going to be 8 weeks then and I feel like I would jinx us or something, I'm so weird these days about anything baby related no matter what it is, lol.

I'm pretty bloated now too - I can't button my jeans without it feeling like it's cutting off my circulation lol. I've been stealing DH's sweatpants all the time because they're the only thing that feels even remotely comfortable. 

I think I *might* have some sort of bladder infection going on - Every time I pee (which is way more than usual) I feel sort of little tightening cramps and pressure but it goes away after a little bit.. I heard it's pretty common to get uti's and bladder infections early on in pregnancy, but I'm not sure if I should go get it checked up on right now, or if it's safe to wait until my appointment on Wednesday to bring it up to my OB..?? I wouldn't say it's painful at all, just more like my uterus is tightening or something lol.


----------



## Dollybird

Hello LDC! Nice to see u again!! :)

And welcome to all the other newcomers! There's been loads since I last posted I think! Xzz


----------



## EllaC

I feel you guys on the morning sickness. I have been having it really bad :( I had it bad with my last 2 pregnancies too so I am not surprised but it would be nice if this time was different!


----------



## LDC

Hi dolly! Thats great news about your scan, im so glad everything was good and you got to see the heartbeat. 

My 12 week scan is 4 weeks monday...it seems sooooo long away. Theyve told me I need to go for diabetes testing around 24 weeks due to the size of dd. 

Im hungry 24/7 especially In the morning but im symptomless really (started a thread on first tri board) but that was the same with dd, so fingers crossed for a similar pregnancy! 

Xx


----------



## EllaC

I have been very hungry too, but also very nauseous so it's rough :haha:

I have my first scan tomorrow, excited to see the little bean... hopefully it will put my worrying mind to rest too.


----------



## MissyMojo

hey all :D 
im still about but get little BnB time when its the holidays, eldest goes back to school monday though so things will get more organised

I have little in the way of symptoms
food aversions mainly - which is odd for me as with the boys i was really unwell. constantly nauseaous , this time food just tastes wrong and i have no appetite

after giving it a lot of thought - im planning a VBAC Homebirth!


----------



## xCherylx

Last pregnancy I had no sickness just food aversion 20> however I am really struggling to eat! I am maybe eating half as much as I used to which is the reason I have been losing weight. It mainly comes at night time but its on and off all day :(


----------



## littlesteph

eating is hard for me to, I think there is more I can't eat because just makes me feel ill then foods I can eat. not that I eat a lot anyway but having the choice would be nice.


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome EllaC and LDC! :wave:

AFM: 8 weeks today! :flower: I'm so over the all day nausea, vegetable and chicken noodle soup is about all I can stomach. All other food sounds awful! Is it 2nd tri yet??? I feel like a bad wife/mom. I'm not as playful with dd and having trouble caring about household chores, I just feel so crappy and tired all day. DH understands and doesn't complain and helps more. But it's frustrating to me, makes me feel useless and all the stuff I need to do but don't stresses me out. only finally managed to clean all the dishes out of the sink since the smell was making me sick.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Haha I can totally relate DHBH0930!


----------



## Tricks26

Lol DH. That is like reading something that came straight out of my head!!! Seriously when is the glowing starting ;)


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies how are you all feeling? Sorry to gear some of you are so sick, mine is just nausea but having had it for 7 weeks now I am pretty fed up! Getting huge cravings for Chinese takeaway noodles too!! Seriously need some now (yes it is 9am here...). Had a fairly busy weekend with my birthday and being away and have just been exhausted :-( looking forward the 2nd tri! 
Just heard the hb again-135 :cloud9: I love my doppler. 2 weeks until the scan...can't wait. 
Im so scared to betelling my boss tomorrow- I know she has been ttc and had 2 losses so its really hard but if you see this pic its hard to hide now as my work uniform is really tight :-(
https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/Mobile%20Uploads/20150410_093109_zpsjhh2pyve.jpg


----------



## LDC

Im feeling good...just feels like ages until my scan and that keeps playing on my mind. 4 weeks tomorrow.

im glad youre finding your doppler useful certain :) im contemplating whether to get one to help before the scan but think ill freak if I cant find anything. Your bump is coming along nicely too! Xx


----------



## Butterfly2015

With the intermittent bleeding I'm getting I ordered a Doppler Friday should hopefully give me some piece of mind can't wait for it to get here lol


----------



## SweetV

I had a bit of bleeding yesterday and my doppler is the only thing that saved me from losing my mind over it.


----------



## Embo78

My sickness totally cleared up today and I had a bit of a wobble. My Doppler saved the day too :)


----------



## littlesteph

ambernwxo said:


> I'm prettyyy sure we're going to wait until 12 weeks to announce it to everyone (close family and friends already know).. DH asked if we could just post my ultrasound picture when I get it on Wednesday, but I'm only going to be 8 weeks then and I feel like I would jinx us or something, I'm so weird these days about anything baby related no matter what it is, lol.
> 
> I'm pretty bloated now too - I can't button my jeans without it feeling like it's cutting off my circulation lol. I've been stealing DH's sweatpants all the time because they're the only thing that feels even remotely comfortable.
> 
> I think I *might* have some sort of bladder infection going on - Every time I pee (which is way more than usual) I feel sort of little tightening cramps and pressure but it goes away after a little bit.. I heard it's pretty common to get uti's and bladder infections early on in pregnancy, but I'm not sure if I should go get it checked up on right now, or if it's safe to wait until my appointment on Wednesday to bring it up to my OB..?? I wouldn't say it's painful at all, just more like my uterus is tightening or something lol.

I wouldn't wait till Wednesday, I had one before I found out I was pregnant, took 3 courses of anti-biotics to clear it, well tests showed it had cleared after one course but because I still had symptoms and had really bad backpain, to the point I could not move they were concerned it started to travel to my kidneys. cranberry juice will help ease it but because you are pregnant its best to see someone soon as.


----------



## littlesteph

I've been trying so hard not to buy a dobbler, in my last pregnancy my midwife told me it was a bad idea, theres a lot a dobbler can't tell, she said although it will pick up baby's heartbeat it won't tell you if baby is in distress. Part of me so badly wants to buy one though just so I can hear baby's heartbeat. hubby had told me not to though.
thought I was starting to feel better today, but nope about an hour ago the throwing up started, only a little bit but enough to make me feel ill.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm not getting a Doppler because last time I had an anterior placenta and even the midwives struggled to find a heartbeat. I think I would find it too scary if I have the same thing again. That said as I have a sch and bleed on and off my nerves are shredded. I honestly think I'm getting a bit depressed about the whole thing. Roll on 27/4 and the scan.


----------



## Embo78

I had an anterior placenta with Max and I didn't pick him up on the Doppler until 14 weeks exactly. After that I heard him every day until his movements became clear. 

With this one I got the hb at 8+5 so maybe it's a posterior placenta :thumbup:

Edited to add - with Max I used the angel sounds Doppler. With this one sonoline B :thumbup:


----------



## SweetV

I had an anterior placenta with my last pregnancy as well and had no trouble with the sonoline doppler from 11 weeks on.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I had an anterior placenta with my son too and I had all vaginal ultrasounds the first trimester and it was fine but after that they had issues with the doppler too!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.. just came back from my ultrasound this morning.. Saw our lil gummy bear this morning.. 189 bpm.. So cute.. Saw some fingers and toes too!!! Measured at 9 weeks.. Had bleeding in week 7 that they said was a hematoma (blood blister) anyone have one of those? But bleeding stopped so all set there.. Very excited after seeing our lil one today.. Ive been feeling a little less sick so I was starting to worry.. Also still have pain and cramping on my left side and she noticed fluid around my left ovary, has anyone had that before?? Not sure what it means.. Here are some pics... Lil gummy bear was upside down the whole time.. lol
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 13









baby 3.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats Melsue on a great scan!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Meluse-That is an awesome scan!!!! So cute!!

AFM- I have my next scan Friday and I will be 9w1d but I am SO NERVOUS. I don't feel pregnant like I did with my first!!! Does anyone else have this? The ONLY symptom I have is fatigue and nausea that comes and goes but my first was WAY DIFFERENT and I am nervous :/


----------



## DHBH0930

Melsue, super cute scan, my little bean was upside down too, just chilling :flower:

I'm not one who has a doppler, didn't with dd either. Would be cool but personally don't feel that strong an urge to get one. now if they made pocket ultrasound machines I'd get one in a heartbeat! Haha :haha:

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## MissyMojo

You mean one of these lol
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141376407444?nav=SEARCH


----------



## LDC

Great scan pic! Nice for us to be able to see how our little ones may be looking too. Thanks for posting, I'm glad everything is looking good after your bleed. 

Anyone else got their scan due around may 11? Xx


----------



## CertainTurton

Gorgeous scan Melsue! Congratulations. Im now in the 2ww for my 12 week scan on the 27th. Keep thinking, this time in 2 weeks.... :)


----------



## catmummyof4

Hello ladies not much to report here. Its v v quiet on here guessing everyones on the fb page lol xx


----------



## littlesteph

so jealous of you ladies who've had scans and got their scan dates, i'm hoping it won't be long before I hear from my midwife, i'm hoping she'll book it before I see her.


----------



## DHBH0930

MissyMojo said:


> You mean one of these lol
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141376407444?nav=SEARCH

Ha! Exactly, guess the other requirement would be affordable! :flower:


----------



## aley28

A pocket ultrasound machine would be awesome :haha: Although I, for one, would get nothing done besides sitting around looking at the baby all day. :roll: I don't have a Doppler for that reason, either - I'd drive myself crazy with worry, I expect!

AFM; My ultrasound is coming up in just 9 more days! Can'twaitcan'twaitcantwaitcantwait... So anxious to see Baby. And to make sure there's only one in there!! :rofl: I'm terrified that its twins! :haha: (Which I'm sure it isn't, but I guess I have to find something to worry about - so the opposite of miscarrying, I'm worrying about making more babies than I bargained for :rofl:) 

Also, I think morning sickness is letting up a TINY ITSY BITSY BIT for me. I was taking phenergen 3x a day (every 6 hours on the dot, after I got up) and now I'm able to only take 2x a day, as my evening urges to vomit have let up :happydance: I still throw up every other day or so in the morning before I've taken a pill. I feel like I am managing the morning sickness pretty well, though I'm looking forward to it being GONE! If I never throw up again ever in my life, I'd be OK with that :haha:


----------



## Twag

Lovely scan picture so pleased all is okay :thumbup:

I borrowed a friends doppler last time and loved being able to hear my baby and him moving away from it :haha: I do not think I will this time but we shall see :shrug: I don't want to buy one so if I can borrow my friends one again I might - I mainly borrowed it so DH could hear the HB as he didn't come to my midwife appointments with me 

I am STILL waiting for my 12 week scan date to come through :wacko: wish it would hurry up!!!

So MS is still pretty bad even with my meds I am being sick :sick: which is annoying but it is better than it was at least - this morning I got a huge hankering for a Starbuck Chai Tea Latte so I went and got one and yummmy seems to have really settled my stomach - :wacko: this could become expensive I just drank a large one and I really want another :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't had my 12 week scan date come through either :S I'm sure I had the scan date before my midwife appointment last time around! I have my first mw appt tomorrow so will chase it up :) x


----------



## Twag

I sent off for my scan 5 weeks ago when I booked my midwife appointment and I had that 2 weeks ago! Hope it comes this week :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh I don't know whether I have to book my own or not? I'm in a different town to last time and I'm not sure! :dohh: how would I find out? x


----------



## Twag

My Dr surgery got me to fill out the form when booking my midwife appointment (I just happened to be in the Dr surgery for my son's jabs when I needed to book) otherwise I am guessing it would have been done at my midwife appointment :shrug:


----------



## charliekay

Hi can I join you ladies, I'm due 29th November, had first midwife appointment yesterday and just waiting for my scan date now fingers crossed I'm not waitin too long I'm sooo excited. It will feel real once I've had my scan xx


----------



## Melsue129

Amcolecchi said:


> Meluse-That is an awesome scan!!!! So cute!!
> 
> AFM- I have my next scan Friday and I will be 9w1d but I am SO NERVOUS. I don't feel pregnant like I did with my first!!! Does anyone else have this? The ONLY symptom I have is fatigue and nausea that comes and goes but my first was WAY DIFFERENT and I am nervous :/

Amcolecchi.. try not to worry I know hard to say but consider yourself lucky.. I was sitting in the waiting room with DH before the scan going over the list of things of why I was worried and one of them was because I just dont feel many symptoms anymore and I actually told that to the ultrasound tech too.. She assured me by or around week 8 or 9 a lot of people see symptoms really let up.. I just felt really tired, bloated and sometimes nauseous in the beginning weeks but not completely horrible.. So try not to worry.. You'll see, just count the days until you get to see your lil bean!!


----------



## Melsue129

LDC said:


> Great scan pic! Nice for us to be able to see how our little ones may be looking too. Thanks for posting, I'm glad everything is looking good after your bleed.
> 
> Anyone else got their scan due around may 11? Xx

DC - I have my 12 week scan on May 11th!!!! We can be scan buddies for that one.. Is that your 12 week one too?!


----------



## Mimzy3

Hello ladies may I join you!? :flower:

1) When is your due date? - Nov. 5th per midwives Nov. 11th per FF

2) Whats your name? - Mimzy

3) Where are you located? - US

4) Occupation? - healthcare

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? -DD 19 months old, this is our last. 

6) How long TTC? - with DD over a year, with this one 3 cycles. 

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'm 29 DH is 34 been together since 2006.


----------



## Mimzy3

I don't get a 12 week scan she said my next scan would be at 20 weeks!! :wacko:

TWAG
Sorry to hear your still suffering with MS which medication did they give you? . :hugs: I used to LOVE starbucks Chai Tea Latte's I would get one every Friday but since being sick I've been too scared to try one but since you said it sat nicely I may need to give one a try! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Why don't you get a 12 week scan mimzy? x


----------



## Mimzy3

Smile181c said:


> Why don't you get a 12 week scan mimzy? x

Maybe because I had two early dating scans? One at like 6 weeks another at 7. I asked her why I don't have another one at 12 and she said because I'm not doing any of the extra genetic testing. So my next one won't be till 20 weeks for the anatomy/gender scan.


----------



## LDC

Melsue129 said:


> LDC said:
> 
> 
> Great scan pic! Nice for us to be able to see how our little ones may be looking too. Thanks for posting, I'm glad everything is looking good after your bleed.
> 
> Anyone else got their scan due around may 11? Xx
> 
> DC - I have my 12 week scan on May 11th!!!! We can be scan buddies for that one.. Is that your 12 week one too?!Click to expand...

Ahhhh amazing!! So glad to have found someone the same. Yeh it's my 12 week, I'm struggling as it feels so far away xx


----------



## Melsue129

LDC said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LDC said:
> 
> 
> Great scan pic! Nice for us to be able to see how our little ones may be looking too. Thanks for posting, I'm glad everything is looking good after your bleed.
> 
> Anyone else got their scan due around may 11? Xx
> 
> DC - I have my 12 week scan on May 11th!!!! We can be scan buddies for that one.. Is that your 12 week one too?!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh amazing!! So glad to have found someone the same. Yeh it's my 12 week, I'm struggling as it feels so far away xxClick to expand...

I know!! Thats our next countdown... I had to get bloodwork done today.. Dr called after my scan yesterday i guess she wanted to see my blood work ASAP bc of that bleeding I had with that hematoma.. She wanted to see if I was RH + or RH - .. so i ran to the lab today and got that done.. Hopefully all is well and I dont need the shot.. but that was a lil scary getting that call.. jeesh..


----------



## Indi84

Hi everyone 
Had my midwife booking in appointment yesterday and I'm nine weeks today! So I'm waiting to hear when my 12 week scan is, hopefully before I go on holiday, which is right when I needed the scan, always the way! 
I had two private early scans last time, so very weird waiting until 12 this time, bit nerve racking! 
I'll be under consultant care again cos I'm a bit fat again, sigh! But I got an extra scan last time at 24 weeks so I might this time too. Gutted because I lost so much weight after having my son, but I regained some before getting pregnant.


----------



## PurpleIvy44

Mimzy3 said:


> I don't get a 12 week scan she said my next scan would be at 20 weeks!! :wacko:
> 
> TWAG
> Sorry to hear your still suffering with MS which medication did they give you? . :hugs: I used to LOVE starbucks Chai Tea Latte's I would get one every Friday but since being sick I've been too scared to try one but since you said it sat nicely I may need to give one a try! :thumbup:

I don't get a 12 week scan either. :nope: Because I'm 38 I'm having the Harmony blood test done next Tues 4/21. They don't offer the Integrated screening (ultrasound, NT fold check). I guess around 15 weeks they'll do another blood test to check for it though? I'm not quite sure how it works. I was 36 with my first and had Integrated screening but then again the Harmony test was fairly new at the time. I'll able to find out the gender at 12 weeks though so that's a plus. I just wish I could see the baby again, 20 weeks seem soo long away. I tired to hear the HB w/my doppler but haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## Tricks26

catmummyof3 said:


> Hello ladies not much to report here. Its v v quiet on here guessing everyones on the fb page lol xx

What FB page missed that one :cry:


----------



## PurpleIvy44

I stand corrected. I just heard my baby's heartbeat at it was glorious!!! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Had my first mw appointment this morning :) All was fine! got a homevisit next week to go through previous birth etc I asked her about my scan date and she said I should receive it in the post within the next week :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Mimzy3 said:


> I don't get a 12 week scan she said my next scan would be at 20 weeks!! :wacko:
> 
> TWAG
> Sorry to hear your still suffering with MS which medication did they give you? . :hugs: I used to LOVE starbucks Chai Tea Latte's I would get one every Friday but since being sick I've been too scared to try one but since you said it sat nicely I may need to give one a try! :thumbup:

I have had no scans yet our first scan is 12 weeks and that is a dating scan and the NT checks and then last scan (unless something is up) is 20 weeks which is the big scan when they check everything is A okay and gender :thumbup: I WANT MY SCAN DATE!!!

Mimzy - I am on Metoclopramide (I have googled it is all safe phew)

I had 3 chai tea yesterday and have had one today yummy so far not caused any issues the spicy-ness is really calming :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Feeling so pregnant today. Cannot believe I'm 11 weeks already. Just have such a feeling of fullness. It'll take ages for me to show but its nice to have this feeling.


----------



## Twag

I know what you mean Mrs Bump despite all the sickness yesterday I actually felt pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## CertainTurton

I'm with you mrsbump and twag, def feeling pregnant now even though my sickness is sooo much better now :) still a few aversions and cravings but not getting so nauseous! Trying to be a bit better with my eating....and then saw wilkos had half price pick and mix....uh oh! Have told my boss now - so glad to get that off my chest! She was lovely and understanding (she is wtt until she gets some bloods back after a couple of mcs so I do feel for her!). I will be working until the 4th Aug (I have a v.physical job and lupus so have to be careful).
Just sooo desperate for the 27th to come quickly (got my time now of 10am).


----------



## DHBH0930

I had my first scan at 7 weeks. Not sure when my next one is, when I went in for the scan I didn't see the doctor. I see her next on the 28th. I think I'll have a scan somewhere around 12-13 weeks as an optional NT screening scan. 

Though I'm undecided if I want to do that one again like with dd or instead do a private scan around 16 weeks for gender. I did both with dd, but feel like it was too many scans. So I feel like I should pick one of the 2. The other required scan is 20 weeks for gender and all the details with doctor office. I did like knowing gender a month early and having it confirmed twice.... 

The nt scan was nice to see baby since 7 weeks is a little gummy bear, but don't see it as very necessary since even if they found something wrong it's not like we'd do anything about it...


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Certain we really are scan buddies. Mines 9:50. Really just wish it was sooner. Just want to know bean is ok. Haven't told work. May well wait until the deadline to tell work. Is it 15 weeks, I forget.


----------



## Twag

At our 12 week scan you don't have to have the NT testing but you still get the scan as it is your 1st scan and it is the dating scan also :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

I have only told our HR lady not telling my boss until I really have too and last time I didn't tell him until after my 20 week scan but before my MATB form :haha: :wacko: men really are oblivious!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

So I know a girl on this site who found out the baby's sex at 13 weeks ultrasound. Do any of you ladies do that? My midwife won't do that. Right now I am at a specialist till I hit 12 weeks then I go see my midwife (I had a previous ectopic so each pregnancy is monitored the first trimester).


----------



## Smile181c

In the UK the earliest you can find out is (I believe, could be wrong) 16 weeks and even then you have to pay for a private scan. If you stick with the NHS it's 20 weeks and it's not a guarantee, it's up to the sonographer if they want to tell you or not! 

I've heard a lot of ladies knowing the gender at 12-13 weeks on here and I never knew it could be seen that early!


----------



## TexMel

Amcolecchi said:


> So I know a girl on this site who found out the baby's sex at 13 weeks ultrasound. Do any of you ladies do that? My midwife won't do that. Right now I am at a specialist till I hit 12 weeks then I go see my midwife (I had a previous ectopic so each pregnancy is monitored the first trimester).

Was it definitely with an u/s? I know there is a blood test that can be run between 10-13 weeks that is extensive genetic testing certain women with genetic issues can opt to have that shows gender with 100% certainty. But, I believe it can't actually be seen on a scan until closer to 16 weeks.

At my 7 week scan, my dr made it seem like the NT test on a 12 week scan is totally normal and routine. But, my SIL said how they never did it and she had 3 friends with false positive results so she doesn't think we should do it either. And now I am not certain what to think. It's not invasive, it's just part of the 12 week scan. They just measure the folds on the neck. Not sure why that would be controversial, as it won't change anything about how I feel about my baby.

Anyone else out there debating this? Or is just so routine, most go through with it?


----------



## Mimzy3

Texmel I'm not doing the NT scan or any extra testing either because I've known women to get false positives and be worried for no reason. I know I would be a worrier so I"m not doing it. 

You can find out the gender as soon at 10 weeks with genetic testing but I don't think with a scan. I don't think the male and female parts are even formed till close to 16 weeks.:shrug:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It's entirely personal choice to have the nt test. I will have one because I would want to plan ahead if there is a higher risk of a downs child, do more research into what to expect etc. I'm a big planner. All the test tells you is a risk level and its non invasive. Amnio is the only way to know for sure and that would be a different choice again.


----------



## Twag

I am the same trail of thought as you Mrs Bump I need to be prepared and plan which is also why we will find out the gender :thumbup:


----------



## Melsue129

Same here.. Im doing the NT scan and the genetic testing.. with the option to find out the sex.. I'd rather be prepared..


----------



## xCherylx

I'm also having tests purely so I can be as prepared as possible because that's just who I am. I'm an organiser so I will also find out gender so everything is as ready as can be :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

See I want to know the sex but my OB doesn't even offer the amino testing or whatever it is called! I do know a couple of ladies who had false positives with that testing though! I couldn't bare being told one sex and then at 20 weeks the other one. But I am finding out at the 20 week one hahaha, I was just wondering if anyone else had heard of this!


----------



## xCherylx

My mother in law was told at 20 week scan it was a girl and it came out a boy! Scary!mshe had brought everything pink too ><


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolecchi said:


> See I want to know the sex but my OB doesn't even offer the amino testing or whatever it is called! I do know a couple of ladies who had false positives with that testing though! I couldn't bare being told one sex and then at 20 weeks the other one. But I am finding out at the 20 week one hahaha, I was just wondering if anyone else had heard of this!

False positives with the genetic testing on the sex of the baby?!? I've never heard of that, I've only heard of scans being wrong. That would be horrible!


----------



## DHBH0930

i agree, I had the NT scan just to have the extra info to be prepared if something was wrong. Talked to dh and he says we should just do all 4 scans like with dd. 7 weeks viability, 12 week NT, 16 week private gender, and 20 week anatomy/gender scan. I thought he might want to save money and do only 3, but he wants to do all 4, which of course I'm fine with. I love seeing baby :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

Actually feeling a little better today, found a drink I can have that doesn't make me feel ill. ginger biscuits are helping too. 
swear I could feel flutters earlier as well, hubby is convinced we're having twins just because i'm showing already, although I think it's more bloat. Still haven't heard anything from the midwife. giving it till Monday and if I still haven't heard anything i'm just going to phone my local maternity unit.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Texmel I haven't decided if I will do the genetic screening or not. My dr seemed to indicate they were often inaccurate and caused unnecessary worry and stress. I just can't decide. My prenatal apt is tomorrow and I still haven't decided. I think I'll ask for more info tomorrow.

Had my scan today! Got to see little baby and the heartbeat. Was so exciting.


----------



## Mimzy3

littlesteph said:


> Actually feeling a little better today, found a drink I can have that doesn't make me feel ill. ginger biscuits are helping too.
> swear I could feel flutters earlier as well, hubby is convinced we're having twins just because i'm showing already, although I think it's more bloat. Still haven't heard anything from the midwife. giving it till Monday and if I still haven't heard anything i'm just going to phone my local maternity unit.

Which drink helps you? Even water was making me sick but I found I can stomach lukewarm green tea. And you're not alone I think I've felt flutters already and I'm definitely showing a little too! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm showing already too, no hiding it! none of my jeans fit so I'm stuck in leggins :haha:

Can you feel flutters this early with your second baby?! That would be fab!


----------



## CoralInGold

Showing over here too! Will need to tell work soon at this rate. We're wondering whether it's twins! Also feeling flutters :cloud9: I think you feel everything earlier on with your second.


----------



## Melsue129

Oh I cant wait to feel flutters... Hopefully soon.. This is my 2nd baby, so maybe soon!!! :happydance: I'm right behind you ladies... at 9W 5D!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Weirdly I swear I can feel something. I felt nothing with my son until 20 weeks but I had an anterior placenta. Only 11 days until the scan, not that I'm counting.
Having a bit of a crap time otherwise as found out my dads been diagnosed with cancer. They won't operate because of his other health issues but are hopeful radiotherapy will control it. My poor dad, he's now had just about everything that can go wrong health wise go wrong. At least no one is telling us he has hours or weeks to live this time.


----------



## aley28

I've felt a couple instances of distinct movement as well! :happydance: It happened at around the same time with Baby #2, so its helping me to relax a bit more! 6 days to my scan... eek! :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

Smile I'm in leggings too and trying to hide it from people at my job is becoming even more challenging. I know people have been wondering why I've been feeling so crappy the past several weeks. 

Mrs_Bump sorry to hear about your father :hugs:


Anyone been told they have an enlarged Thyroid during pregnancy? Mine is enlarged so they want me to go for some testing. I do have a history of having a slightly over active thyroid but its never been bad enough to be on any medication. :shrug:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Totally agree Melsue!


----------



## TexMel

So sorry about your dad, Mrs Bump! Hopefully they caught it early and the radiation will be all he needs!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Change my due date to nov 13 please :) dr confirmed my new date, which matches up well with when I thought I ovulated based on my long cycles I was having. Got to hear the heartbeat today too :)


----------



## Twag

Glad you ladies have mentioned feeling flutters I am sure I have been too when sitting at my desk at work :cloud9: thought I was mad :haha:
Still not showing here :( and I am desperate to buy some summer maternity clothes :haha:

Mrs Bump sorry to hear about your Dad I hope the radiotherpy helps :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Crazy-Awesome, that is the best feeling ever!! 

I am starting to show a little but It just looks like fat, not a baby yet, I hate this awkward stage haha

Mrs.bump- So sorry about your dad! I hope the radiation helps asap!


----------



## Mimzy3

I hate this stage too I look like I might of just ate to much pasta or have a beer belly LOL :haha: Can't wait till its an obvious baby bump! :wohoo:


----------



## Mimzy3

TWAG
I was on Metoclopramide when I was preg with DS. This time around they gave me Diclegis its Vit B-6 and doxylamine succinate same stuff that is in unisom. I think its working or my first tri symptoms are easing up already. Oh and I had a Chai Latte this morning :haha: I was so tired yesterday though I had to leave work and take a quick 15 min nap in my car, was just exhausted and went to bed early. :wacko:


----------



## Melsue129

Mrs. Bump sending some positive energy to you and your family... Praying the radiation helps! :hugs:

Crazycatlady we are a day apart for due dates now!!!! Im due Nov 14th.. 

So very exciting.. Hope everyone has a great weekend..


----------



## MissyMojo

hey all - big :hugs: all round :D 
getting exciting in here with scans and HB's and flutters :D

if anyone wants to join the FB group add me on FB and i'll add u in, its a secret group so wont show in your time line to others x https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys

im not experiencing any ms really, but the exhaustion has hit me this week!

found hb on doppler yesterday , for about 15seconds! went to reach phone to record and i lost it and couldnt get it back, typical eh? 
looking fwds to trying again this evening x


----------



## DHBH0930

Mrs bump: so sorry about your dad :hug:

AFM: I just feel gas and such down there so far. Not expecting to feel anything for a long while still, baby is still super super tiny :flower: Also not showing yet, just a bit bloated. Very happy to see I've only gained 1lb!


----------



## sweetgirl75

I got scare last night went to the bathroom had brown and yellow discharge when wiping. This happen twice through the night but this morning no brown dicharge. I hope eveything ok:cry::cry:


----------



## Dollybird

Hey all! Wow I've missed loads! Taken me ages to catch up! Hope everyone is doing well? So sorry to hear about your dad Mrs Bump but ita amazing what the doctors can do now, hopefully he will be right as rain in no time. Sweet girl try not to panic! I had this at 6,8,&16 weeks with my last pregnancy and he was fine! They said it was just old blood left over from implantation that's taken awhile to work its way out. Have u been to see your midwife?
Lovely seeing all the scans ladies, and so happy to hear some of you are having flutters already! Hope I get them early too! I Know I'll relax once I start feeling some movement. I've still not really had much in the way of morning sickness, just feel nauseated when I'm hungry realy... Which is all the time! I'm gonna be the size of a horse soon lol. Getting a lot of ligament pain, and peeing loads. Lots of trouble sleeping too I had that in my last pregnancy also. Counting down the days now till my 12 week scan. It can't come soon enough. 
I'm pretty emotional just now.. Anyone feeling the same? It's like pmt but worse.. I'm so sensitive and taking everything the wrong way :blush: hope this feeling passes soon. I cant be like this my whole pregnancy! Xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy- I know!! I look like I have a beer or pasta belly too, so awkward! I am going to announce this pregnancy on Mother's Day-on fb, then I am going to start wearing maternity tops lol


----------



## littlesteph

Fanta lemon, has to be cold though the colder the better.



Mimzy3 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Actually feeling a little better today, found a drink I can have that doesn't make me feel ill. ginger biscuits are helping too.
> swear I could feel flutters earlier as well, hubby is convinced we're having twins just because i'm showing already, although I think it's more bloat. Still haven't heard anything from the midwife. giving it till Monday and if I still haven't heard anything i'm just going to phone my local maternity unit.
> 
> Which drink helps you? Even water was making me sick but I found I can stomach lukewarm green tea. And you're not alone I think I've felt flutters already and I'm definitely showing a little too! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## littlesteph

Sorry to hear about your dad mrs bump

had doctors today, he has put me on anti sickness tablets, one a day for a week as its just nausea that's stopping me from eating and drinking like I should. told him I hadn't heard from the midwife, so he said to get the number from reception and call her, so did that and she wanted to see me today. 
she seems really nice, put me as high risk for me and baby, so will be consultant lead and should have extra scans. should get my scan date in a week or so.


----------



## DHBH0930

Ate a steak for dinner and I've felt the best I have in a couple weeks since I ate it. Maybe low iron was making me extra sick??? Guess I have to eat a steak each day, haha, JK! :haha: but do have to find other means of increasing iron intake


----------



## sweetgirl75

So i went to the ER they ran alot test did pelvix exam and found part of my cervix is open. They did vaginal and regular ultrasound baby heartbeat was 170 and baby was moving all over the place. I am worry about part of my cervix being open i have never heard of this does anybody have any advice for me.


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I want a steak! I've thrown up everything I've tried to eat today, and now the nausea/vomiting is over and I'm just HUNGRY, but instead I have to go to bed. So... cheese it is. :haha:

sweetgirl, I have no idea about anything to do with cervix problems, but I hope everything turns out OK! :hugs:


----------



## Tricks26

sweetgirl75 said:


> So i went to the ER they ran alot test did pelvix exam and found part of my cervix is open. They did vaginal and regular ultrasound baby heartbeat was 170 and baby was moving all over the place. I am worry about part of my cervix being open i have never heard of this does anybody have any advice for me.

Hi Sweet,
If this wasn't really explained and you feel anxious, then go and see your doctor hun I think when your pregnant it is your right and the docs duty of care to put you at ease hunny so that you don't stress , I haven't heard of this before but please go see doc if you want details I hate it when they are flip and think you know all the termonolgy lots of :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ambernwxo

Wow, I've neglected bnb more than I thought! So much reading to catch up.. 

I finally went in for my first appt and ultrasound this past Wednesday. I teared up once I saw the screen and immediately fell in love already.. I only wish my husband was with me to see it, he really wanted to go with me but having to miss out on some things is a price you pay for being in the military.. At least I got to email him the pictures. 

They said everything looks to be going the way it should.. I have to get another ultrasound to take a look at a lump I have in my left breast that's been there for a few months.. The dr said it doesn't feel like anything to really worry about too much, but to have it looked at to stay on the safe side. I'm also waiting for my blood test results to make sure all of that is normal too.. 

I shared the news with the rest of our friends and family and on facebook - I already have family members making bets on the gender lol. And luckily everyone is supportive and positive about it. The entire family on both sides are very excited and happy - I was kind of worried about getting negative comments about 'rushing our relationship' or 'it's all too quick' honestly.. My husband and I have known each other for 5 years, but we were only friends the majority of the time.. We became a couple in February 2014, took a break from April to the end of June when we got back together and got married August 2014.. I then moved halfway across the country to be with him in December and now I'm pregnant.. So I guess you could say this has been the most eventful, exciting and unpredictable year for us, lol. But I couldn't be happier than where I am in my life today. 

Now I'm just ready to actually look pregnant and not just bloated, lol.


----------



## TexMel

Dollybird, I can totally relate to being emotional! For me, it's only every once in a while. But when it happens, I feel like a crazy person. My poor dh has been pretty good about handling it so far. He likes to make jokes, which turns into me crying, and then a good hour of cuddling.

Amber, that's a very sweet story! I'm glad you two worked it out and found happiness! I cannot imagine what you military wives go through! My dh is in Vegas for the weekend and I miss him like crazy! Glad everyone on both sides is very positive for you!


----------



## crazycatlady5

DHBH0930 said:


> Ate a steak for dinner and I've felt the best I have in a couple weeks since I ate it. Maybe low iron was making me extra sick??? Guess I have to eat a steak each day, haha, JK! :haha: but do have to find other means of increasing iron intake

Can you change my due date to nov 13 please?


----------



## DHBH0930

crazycatlady5 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Ate a steak for dinner and I've felt the best I have in a couple weeks since I ate it. Maybe low iron was making me extra sick??? Guess I have to eat a steak each day, haha, JK! :haha: but do have to find other means of increasing iron intake
> 
> Can you change my due date to nov 13 please?Click to expand...

Done! :flower:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Urgh I now have gastroenteritis . My son spent all of yesterday puking and shaking and now it's my turn. :-(


----------



## littlesteph

mrs bump that's awful, hope you'll all feeling better soon, 
had it when I was 18 it was horrible and I wasn't pregnant so can't even begin to image how you must be feeling to have that and be pregnant.


----------



## littlesteph

10 weeks and feel massive, wasn't this big till around 18 19 weeks with both my boys. 


https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb158/littlesteph88/6e476f4f-afe8-41ba-85f1-19b7f975723a.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

Feel better soon Mrs_bump 

Cute little bump littlesteph 

I found bundlebean on the doppler tonight :cloud9: so pleased to of been able to share it with oh before he has to go away for 7 w with the army x


----------



## littlesteph

MissyMojo said:


> Feel better soon Mrs_bump
> 
> Cute little bump littlesteph
> 
> I found bundlebean on the doppler tonight :cloud9: so pleased to of been able to share it with oh before he has to go away for 7 w with the army x

thank you,

hope the 7 weeks go fast for you,
I was lucky with my hubby he only got sent away once and that was in phase 2 for a 3 day course, that was hard enough, as didn't have kids and I didn't drive, plus we were in the middle of no where. he's been out almost a year now and strangely so much more healthier x


----------



## crazycatlady5

Little Steph - I look like that, and it's my first!

I bought mat jeans today. I know it's early, I had planned on not buying so early (10 weeks), but my body had different plans! I was already doing this hair elastic trick! And I felt like I was wearing leggings too often, running out of long tops to wear with the leggings! 

Mat jeans are sure comfortable though, way better than normal jean shopping! All the mat jeans looked good on me and fit! Easiest jean shopping experience of my life!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh Steph you look great, I have no bump at all. I'm doing ok although even a sip of water was making me vomit yesterday so am dehydrated. Will dedicate today to slowly rehydrating as I'm aching and shivery all over. I'm relatively grateful though as I got norovirus in my last pregnancy and that was the same thing but for days, to the point I was nearly hospitalised. This I can handle.


----------



## TexMel

Help! I'm freaking out a little, and this is going to sound crazy.

For several weeks now, I've been queasy nonstop, had food aversions, dizzy, bloated, etc. all things that make me "feel" pregnant. Yesterday I woke up with absolutely no symptoms. Everything disappeared overnight. Just woke up now and they're still gone. Even my temperature has dipped lower than pre-ovulation.

I haven't had any cramps or spotting at all. But, could something still be wrong? My next appt isn't for another 11 days!


----------



## Dollybird

TexMel said:


> Help! I'm freaking out a little, and this is going to sound crazy.
> 
> For several weeks now, I've been queasy nonstop, had food aversions, dizzy, bloated, etc. all things that make me "feel" pregnant. Yesterday I woke up with absolutely no symptoms. Everything disappeared overnight. Just woke up now and they're still gone. Even my temperature has dipped lower than pre-ovulation.
> 
> I haven't had any cramps or spotting at all. But, could something still be wrong? My next appt isn't for another 11 days!

Don't panic!! Between 9-10 Weeks the placenta takes over from the yolk sac. This means hcg levels out (and I've heard it can even begin to drop slightly). That's why you'll notice so many threads saying the same - in fact I wrote one myself when I was 9 weeks preggo with my son! Your symptoms will prob return, but maybe not in such full force. It's normal though xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## TexMel

Thanks so much Dollybird!! I really appreciate you!


----------



## catmummyof4

MissyMojo said:


> hey all - big :hugs: all round :D
> getting exciting in here with scans and HB's and flutters :D
> 
> if anyone wants to join the FB group add me on FB and i'll add u in, its a secret group so wont show in your time line to others x https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys
> 
> 
> iv just added u on fb hun so i can be added xx
> 
> im not experiencing any ms really, but the exhaustion has hit me this week!
> 
> found hb on doppler yesterday , for about 15seconds! went to reach phone to record and i lost it and couldnt get it back, typical eh?
> looking fwds to trying again this evening x

Iv added u on fb hun so i can be added x


----------



## catmummyof4

Wow i missed soooo much i got my scan date through 8th may 10am sooo excited cant wait.. i am having th nt test for planning etc reasons.. this is my 4th baby and iv deffo felt flutters so exciting!!!!x


----------



## Melsue129

I found our lil gummy bear on the Doppler tonight!!! 167 bpm and it was faint behind the placenta sounds but we heard it so exciting!!!!


----------



## Dollybird

I feel like I've had a few flutters yesterday but was convinced it was way too early.. Perhaps not then if others are getting them too! I have my first midwife appointment today, I'm actually sure I've got a urine infection so it's just as well! Xxx


----------



## Mimzy3

Nice to see other military moms on here too! :hugs: With DS I got prego when DH was home over the holidays on a break but had to go back so when I found out I was preg he wasn't here. He wasn't here for the first ultrasound either. But this time around he's here for it all :)

Amber I would def call your doctor and have them explain more to you. Did they tell you to take it easy, bed rest?


----------



## Amcolecchi

I don't feel anything yet. I didn't feel my son till like 24 weeks, I had an anterior placenta so I am hoping this time I do not!


----------



## littlesteph

:( my anti-sickness tablets aren't working, been on them since Friday, I feel just as sick, and now trying to stop myself from actually being sick, I've barely drank or eating anything for weeks, I feel so thirsty but everything is making me feel ill, even the things that helped before. I've barely drank 500ml today and it's almost mid-night :(


----------



## DHBH0930

I had an eventful 2 days. Yesterday I had some bleeding, more than I had with dd and went to the ER, saw baby with heartbeat and measuring a few days ahead, though never got to talk to a doctor (was way too busy and wanted to leave) bleeding stopped and my next appt is next Tuesday. I'll tell my OB about it then assuming I don't have anymore 

Then today I had a horrible migraine and had to have my mom come over to watch dd so I could sleep it off. Nausea had tapered off for a few days but has been back again. It was nice while it lasted....


----------



## TexMel

So sorry DHBH! That definitely sounds like a rough couple of days! Really you've had a rough couple of weeks, right?

Hoping your luck turns around starting now!


----------



## DHBH0930

TexMel said:


> So sorry DHBH! That definitely sounds like a rough couple of days! Really you've had a rough couple of weeks, right?
> 
> Hoping your luck turns around starting now!

It really has since I had norovirus the week before. Hoping things are less eventful from now on too. 

Hoping that the migraines don't keep coming. I had one just a few days ago too


----------



## TexMel

I totally understand that fear. I am usually prone to very bad headaches several days a month and migraines a couple times a year. Can honestly say my head seems to hurt less since I got pregnant somehow. Maybe my body knows I can't take my normal meds so it is taking it easy on me. 
I even fully weaned off caffeine and amazingly didn't get too bad. Before, I'd get a sure headache by noon without a sip of coffee.

Hugs to you, DHBH. You need some rest and to get some nutrition in you! Drink lots of water. And eat anything you are able to at the moment!


----------



## Tricks26

At that horrible point this morning still getting over the bug I had at the weekend and feeling weak and on top of that think the MS has got worse :(


----------



## Twag

:hugs: everyone I hope the sickness bugs and MS starts to let up on everyone soon (including myself :sick:)

I have my scan date through it is 28th April at 2.30pm and I will be 12+4 I cannot wait to find out all is okay in there :wacko: if I wasn't so sick and my boobs growing I wouldn't think I was pregnant as no sign of a bump :(


----------



## MissyMojo

hey all - im regularly finding bundlebean on doppler now :D 
my weightloss has finally stopped, and leveling off, 
hubby leaves tonight for 7 weeks, going to miss him terribly


----------



## Tricks26

MissyMojo said:


> hey all - im regularly finding bundlebean on doppler now :D
> my weightloss has finally stopped, and leveling off,
> hubby leaves tonight for 7 weeks, going to miss him terribly

Have you got a good support Jo ?? Always here if you need a vent xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry to hear about everyones MS :( :hugs: 

My scan date came through as well! 30th April at 2pm. I'll be 12+1 x


----------



## Melsue129

ugh sorry to hear about everyones MS and being sick.. That sucks! Just make sure you keep your drs informed in case you need to go to the hospital for fluids through and Iv.. my cousin had a horrible time, MS all day long.. Had to go to the hosipital 3 times for IV fluids because she was so dehydrated.. it gets dangers.. you need all of your organs functioning correctly for your lil babies.. and if you are severely dehydrated stuff can start shutting down and not working correctly.. I dont want to see anyone go through any of that... :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

littlesteph which medication did they give you? I was having a horrible time too and my midwife gave me Diclegis and it is helping. I'm still nauseous at times but at least I have more of an appetite now and can drink fluids. But I'm sooo tired I wish I could just sleep all day. Not sure it that's from the medication or just from being prego.:wacko:


----------



## aley28

I'm so over this trimester. I'm just... so... so SO SO ready to move on to the part where I feel better, physically, and hopefully find the magical point where I am not so damn emotional (so that should only be about 2 years away :haha:).

I've been having weird nightmares too, and I don't like those... enhanced as they are with pregnancy vividness. Makes me not want to go to bed at night, because I never know what is going to terrorize me when I close my eyes. :cry:

Ultrasound tomorrow. Maybe finally seeing that the baby is healthy will help me relax a bit. :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi everyone I've had a nightmare of a weekend started bleeding again Friday so I phone epu and they booked me in for another scan yesterday I had pain to this time so they wanted to make sure everything was ok anyway the bleeding eased on Sunday so I relaxed a bit thinking I was out of the woods maybe then woke up at 5am yesterday with a lot of pain and literally soaked 3 super pads in less then 2 hours I was devastated thought that's it it's over I went for my appointment at 9:20am couldn't bare to look at the screen then there our squishy was good strong heartbeat feet up just chilling even had a stretch I burst into tears I couldn't believe it still measuring to dates perfectly fine. I have a large pocket of blood under my placenta they weren't concerned they said I might continue to bleed until it's gone or it'll be absorbed have any of you had this I think it's called a subchorionic hematoma x


----------



## Mimzy3

Butterfly how incredibly terrify! so glad everything is okay!:hugs:

So I just got some scary news from my midwife. Last week I had an appointment and she did a physical. She felt that my thyroid was enlarged. I've had a history of having a slightly over active thyroid but its never been to the point where I"ve needed to be on medication. She had me go for a test and sure enough I have a *hyperactive thyroid*. She wants to redo the test in about a month and if still elevated I have to go see a specialist. Has anyone dealt with this? I read some scary things online :nope:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi, yes I have a sub chronic haematoma too. Mine is behind the sac. It was diagnosed at about 5&1/2 weeks and I've bled a bit almost every day since. I was told not to worry but it is really stressful, nothing feels right about being pregnant and bleeding but I have been told it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey everyone :flower: mind if I join, I am 9 weeks and had a scan today so glad all is ok baby measured right for my dates and lovely strong heart beat :happydance:


----------



## Melsue129

my doctor also told me I had a hematoma because I had bleeding at 7 weeks.. They dont get too concerned as long as they can tell its from that. they can see it on the ultrasound.. I got a doppler.. Gives me a peace of mind to hear the lil ones heartbeat..


----------



## littlesteph

Mimzy3 said:


> littlesteph which medication did they give you? I was having a horrible time too and my midwife gave me Diclegis and it is helping. I'm still nauseous at times but at least I have more of an appetite now and can drink fluids. But I'm sooo tired I wish I could just sleep all day. Not sure it that's from the medication or just from being prego.:wacko:

I've been giving new ones today, they don't seem to be helping either at the moment, its only been a day though, been told to give it till Thursday.
the ones i'm on now are prochlorperazine, before it was promethazine


----------



## littlesteph

weighed myself before work today, kinda wish I didn't but I need to keep an eye on my weight to make sure i'm not losing any. Well I am, still, lost another pound. so I am now down 5lbs. I'm not sure if it's worth me talking to my midwife about it or not, I know theres not much they can do, now down to 104, and don't really want to lose anymore, before pregnancy that would have been different, I would have been chuffed to be down to almost 100lbs lol


----------



## Smile181c

I had a haematoma as well and bled at about 7 weeks :hugs: x


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi all just got my Doppler in the post and it works perfectly found the heartbeat straight away it's like music to my ears can't wait for oh to hear it x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I still read here all the time. I am so pleased that all of you are enjoying healthy pregancys and those that have had scares are all okay. Xx


----------



## CertainTurton

Butterfly - sorry about your scare, I havent had one but I think they are quite common actually. So glad you heard the hb, its a wonderful sound. I recorded it on my phone so can hear when I want :haha: 

Mimsy - Im afraid I have no experience but :hugs: Im sure you in are in the best hands to keep an eye on you!

Steph - I do think you should mention it if it is worrying you - I guess the main thing is that you are not dehydrated or struggling too much with energy (any more than norm in preg...) I know the baby will be taking what it needs. I am having the opposite of too much on really :( Ive stopped weighing myself!

Thanks Teeny, how are you doing? Are you still ttc?

Afm - Just cannot wait for my scan on monday! will be so nice not to have to keep quiet any more! I am regularly finding the hb now but it's a wriggler so I find it best in the morning before I have eaten (and had a wee :haha:) Sooo I just bought a travel system!!!!! I know its so early but I hated the one I had for my dd so we sold it and I loved my friends one (graco symbio b). That one just came up on gumtree really reduced so I went and had a look and just bought it...a bargain too! It came with a car seat but we will get a new one of those. But still not paranoid ive jinxed it!


----------



## Twag

littlesteph said:


> weighed myself before work today, kinda wish I didn't but I need to keep an eye on my weight to make sure i'm not losing any. Well I am, still, lost another pound. so I am now down 5lbs. I'm not sure if it's worth me talking to my midwife about it or not, I know theres not much they can do, now down to 104, and don't really want to lose anymore, before pregnancy that would have been different, I would have been chuffed to be down to almost 100lbs lol

I am on metoclopramide seems to be making me stop being as sick as I was and I can now at least eat some & drink some fluids (still not enough tho)

I am too scared to weigh myself when went to midwife at 8+4 I was 68lbs with how much I have been sick I know my clothes are very baggy to I have to have lost some just hoping it isn't dangerous levels

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Welcome new preggo ladies :wave:

:hugs: sorry to hear about the scares ladies :hugs: but glad all is okay :thumbup:


----------



## Mimzy3

Twag did I read this correctly you are 68lbs??? How tall are you? Isn't that dangerously small? 

Twag and Steph I hope you both start feeling better soon. Where you both this sick with prior pregnancies? I would mention your weight loss to your doctor. If you aren't able to keep any food down for 24 hours you should let them know too! :hugs:

AFM: I think I'm going to do a private gender scan at 15 weeks I'm anxious to know the sex and don't want to wait till 20 weeks! I'm a little nervous to find out if its a girl because I already have a boy. I know if I found out I'm having a girl I'll need some time to get used to the idea. As weird as that sounds :wacko:


----------



## Twag

:haha: :dohh: Kgs :dohh: ouch I am 149lbs HOW DEPRESSING :(

I was sick before but nothing like this I didn't need meds at all and it stopped as soon as 2nd tri started


----------



## Smile181c

Twag that scared me too! :haha: I'm around the same weight you are as well but I started off at about 144lbs! 

Mimzy, I'm having a gender scan at 16 weeks as well! Me and DH can't wait :haha: I would love a little girl this time around and DH would like another boy :haha: ultimately I'm not fussed, but it would be quite sad for me to think I'll never have a daughter! (this is probably our last) x


----------



## Twag

I am 5ft 7 and my midwife said my BMI was okay :shrug:

Just found out DH can't come to my 12 week scan with me next Tuesday as he can't get the time off work :( sucks :(


----------



## CertainTurton

Twag is that 68lb or 68kg? I am around 155lb and 71kg....


----------



## Twag

I was 68kg at my 8 week midwife appointment which I believe when converted in Google is 149lbs


----------



## littlesteph

CertainTurton said:


> Steph - I do think you should mention it if it is worrying you - I guess the main thing is that you are not dehydrated or struggling too much with energy (any more than norm in preg...) I know the baby will be taking what it needs. I am having the opposite of too much on really :( Ive stopped weighing myself!

I texted the midwife today, she said as long as I am keeping water down then i'll be ok, but to phone the doctor in the morning to change anti-sickness tablets, again! 
these new tablets are making me feel worse, haven't really drunk much more today but getting there. think i'm still going to have to phone the doctors in the morning though. energy levels are ok, not great but i'm getting by.


----------



## littlesteph

Twag said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> weighed myself before work today, kinda wish I didn't but I need to keep an eye on my weight to make sure i'm not losing any. Well I am, still, lost another pound. so I am now down 5lbs. I'm not sure if it's worth me talking to my midwife about it or not, I know theres not much they can do, now down to 104, and don't really want to lose anymore, before pregnancy that would have been different, I would have been chuffed to be down to almost 100lbs lol
> 
> I am on metoclopramide seems to be making me stop being as sick as I was and I can now at least eat some & drink some fluids (still not enough tho)
> 
> I am too scared to weigh myself when went to midwife at 8+4 I was 68lbs with how much I have been sick I know my clothes are very baggy to I have to have lost some just hoping it isn't dangerous levels
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Welcome new preggo ladies :wave:
> 
> :hugs: sorry to hear about the scares ladies :hugs: but glad all is okay :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that was the ones I was on with my youngest. I had terrible sickness with him, was on them from 6 weeks till about 17 weeks. 
wow your tiny, I probably should stop weighing myself but I like to know i'm not gaining to much, should hopefully start gaining soon.


----------



## aley28

Ultrasound for me today! :happydance: Baby looks good - HB at 169, it was squirming around like crazy :cloud9: The doctor looked at the genitals, but they weren't obvious, dang it! :haha:

Now for a question -- I was charting, and I'm fairly certain of my ovulation date being Feb 17th, putting me at 11+1 today. The ultrasound measured me at 12+3! I expected 1-3 days off in either direction, but 10 days seems like a lot?! Should I stick with my ovulation date EDD (November 10) or go with the scan date EDD (November 1)?


----------



## DHBH0930

aley28 said:


> Ultrasound for me today! :happydance: Baby looks good - HB at 169, it was squirming around like crazy :cloud9: The doctor looked at the genitals, but they weren't obvious, dang it! :haha:
> 
> Now for a question -- I was charting, and I'm fairly certain of my ovulation date being Feb 17th, putting me at 11+1 today. The ultrasound measured me at 12+3! I expected 1-3 days off in either direction, but 10 days seems like a lot?! Should I stick with my ovulation date EDD (November 10) or go with the scan date EDD (November 1)?

So glad baby is doing well! :happydance: I KNOW exactly what day I ovulated while charting and my last scan showed me 4 days ahead. The number they use for measuring is the "average" size baby at x weeks. Just like once they are born some babies grow faster than others. You may be off by a few days (I remember your chart was crazy :haha:) and then probably just have a fast grower too :flower: IMO your due date is probably closer to your original estimate. My dd always measured ahead (my doctor never changed my due date though and she was still 2 days late) and always has. She is like 80th percentile for every measurement. I'm sure this baby will be the same


----------



## aley28

DHBH0930 said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound for me today! :happydance: Baby looks good - HB at 169, it was squirming around like crazy :cloud9: The doctor looked at the genitals, but they weren't obvious, dang it! :haha:
> 
> Now for a question -- I was charting, and I'm fairly certain of my ovulation date being Feb 17th, putting me at 11+1 today. The ultrasound measured me at 12+3! I expected 1-3 days off in either direction, but 10 days seems like a lot?! Should I stick with my ovulation date EDD (November 10) or go with the scan date EDD (November 1)?
> 
> So glad baby is doing well! :happydance: I KNOW exactly what day I ovulated while charting and my last scan showed me 4 days ahead. The number they use for measuring is the "average" size baby at x weeks. Just like once they are born some babies grow faster than others. You may be off by a few days (I remember your chart was crazy :haha:) and then probably just have a fast grower too :flower: IMO your due date is probably closer to your original estimate. My dd always measured ahead (my doctor never changed my due date though and she was still 2 days late) and always has. She is like 80th percentile for every measurement. I'm sure this baby will be the sameClick to expand...

My chart was nuts! :rofl: O'd on CD41 :wacko: I looked over my chart again when I got home, out of curiosity, and CD41 was definitely O day. I'm pretty sure my original estimate is close, but he's going to date my pregnancy based on the ultrasound, so I think I should just roll with that?

He'll let me go up to a week overdue... but even if I agreed to be induced as early as November 1st, its close enough to the due date as to not make much difference as far as the baby being ready - I think I'll plan to try to hold off on induction until November 5th or 6th, and then just hope that this baby comes on its own before then! I've felt all along that it would be an October baby anyhow... guess we'll seeee!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Yeah there are lots of variables that feed into the measurements including how good a view they get, how good the equipment is and the skills of the technician.


----------



## Dollybird

Wonderful news about the scan! I'd prob go with the doctors date cause Id like the thought of being 10 days further on! Lol.
Sorry to hear some of you still suffering with Tummy bugs? Morning sickness, and hay fever... Hope yous feel better soon! 
Afm I'm not too bad. Still not sickness so I guess I've dodged that bullet this pregnancy. It made me nervous at first but im relaxing a wee bit now and just trying to enjoy the pregnancy without stressing about lack of symptoms. Only 3 weeks now till my 12 week scan! Woohoo! Can't wait. I've taken a wee bit time of work this week, thankfully my boss let me have some last minute annual leave. I'm just absolutely shattered, and I think that was contributing to my heightened emotions lol. defo feel much better for it Xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to the ladies who have had scares
:happydance: for the scans and doppler joys :D

i've lost about 6.6lbs /3+kg so far, i just have zero appetite, but im not too worried, i have the weight to lose tbh, im only 4ft10, 61.9kg(currently) with a bmi of 28, im managing about 1.5 meals a day + snacks and drinks so i think im doing ok

i survived the first 24hrs of hubby being gone, hes now safely in canada, and the countdown begins :/


----------



## Twag

Great scan update Aley

When I had my dating scan with DS I knew exactly my O date etc and I should have been dead on 12 weeks but he measured 13 weeks a whole week ahead but I stuck with that - thing is he is a 91st percentile baby a big boy long etc so guessing that is why he actually measured bigger than he should have been! He was 8lb 7oz when born

I am intrigued this time as although I don't know my exact O date I do know the day we DTD (as we only did it once that cycle) so will be interesting to see if this baby will be big too!! 

Only 4 .5 days left to wait :happydance: :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

But my dates with as were bang on and he's a very big tall lad. 90-98th percentile for weight and height but I'm very tall too. 5'11" so they adjusted for my height and hit my dates.


----------



## TexMel

Mrs Bump your ticker says 2nd tri now!! How exciting!
I'm just waiting for the day I'm a proper fruit, who wants to have a prune?! A different website has this week as a kumquat.


----------



## aley28

I like the idea of being out of the first tri that much sooner, so I think I'll go with the ultrasound dates. :haha: I hope I'm not in for a big baby - so far I've had a 6lb4oz-er and a 7lb1oz-er ... 8+ lbs sounds scary to me! :haha:

I thought the second trimester switch was at 13 weeks! But if its at 12 weeks, then I'm all for it :haha: that means I can relax now, right? :happydance:

I'm still getting sickness, unfortunately, though I do like to think that its letting up a bit? I still ended up taking 3 pills for it yesterday (when I've been doing really well on just 2/day for the past couple of weeks) so maybe its not. I would quite like to stop having to worry if I'm going to throw up if I eat something with sugar in it (definitely a trigger for me! :growlmad:)

I've lost almost 5lbs in the past month, which is fine by me! Its not been at all intentional, but I am like 100 pounds (gulp) overweight. I know the baby will take what it needs, and I clearly have plenty of extra stored up for it :rofl:


----------



## Melsue129

Butterfly2015 said:


> Hi all just got my Doppler in the post and it works perfectly found the heartbeat straight away it's like music to my ears can't wait for oh to hear it x

Butterfly how far along are you??? Glad to hear you heard you lil ones heart beat..


----------



## Butterfly2015

I'm now 11 weeks 5 days


----------



## littlesteph

all I wanna do is cry and stop throwing up. this evening as been awful, in 3 hours I have thrown up 11 times. I didn't think I had eating or drank enough to generate that much puke. I feel awful, doesn't help I've had work this evening as well :(


----------



## TexMel

My heart goes out to you, littlesteph and the rest of you still going through MS. I really hope it clears up soon for you! Mine seems to still be on a break for now. Fx it stays that way!


----------



## Twag

Littlesteph - I would go back to your Dr as sounds to me like your suffering from HG and they need to check you are not dehydrated as that will make you worse you may need a short stay in hospital on an IV to help :hugs: please go back to the Dr :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Little-I agree you should be keeping something down and you definitely don't want to get dehydrated! I would go back and get some meds! Feel better soon!


----------



## DHBH0930

Littlesteph- that sounds awful, definitely not normal to throw up that many times, hope you are ok, I agree probably need to see a doctor!

AFM 10 weeks tomorrow. Hoping MS is over soon, thankful I'm not throwing up but I feel on the verge all day and all night. It's really starting to drive me nuts. No food sounds good, I find 1 or 2 things that sound OK then 2 days later they sound disgusting. I feel so close to having a meltdown. It's so hard to feel so crappy for so long. 

Am happy that the bleeding I had has not returned. Probably from dtd

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies, after throwing up all night as well, I phone my doctor this morning who got me in for 11, luckily I went in when I did, he said that I didn't need hospital treatment yet but was getting close to it, been put on different anti-sickness tablets, pretty sure the same ones as I was on with my youngest, they've seem to help so far. been told rest and if no better the weekend then to call 111. (out of hours doctors).


----------



## Dollybird

Ladies I'm afraid to tell you ive another little angel to add to our list. Had a small amount of spotting this morning and had a scan this afternoon. My baby passed away last week at around 8+3 they believe. In scheduled for a d&c on Thursday. Want to wish everyone a H&H 9 months and I pray that I'm the last sad tale for our little group. I'm a broken woman just now. Xxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm so sorry to hear this dollybird. Thinking of you and your family. X


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dolly- I am so sorry to hear your loss!! I hope you find time to recover and are ok. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## aley28

:hugs: Dolly, I'm so sorry!


----------



## lomelindi17

So so sorry to hear your sad news Dollybird, sending you lots of love. <3 Also to littlesteph for still being so sick, and the others who are sick, that must be awful. Hang in there ladies. Women are tough as nails and you can do this!!

I had my first appointment with my midwives yesterday, dh is away so he missed it but it went great. It is a freestanding natural birth center with naturopathic doctors who are also certified professional midwives and I loved them and the center, it is very homey. They do things more on the natural side, so they don't use a doppler to listen to the heartbeat until after 12 weeks (safer), and then she uses a fetoscope after 20 weeks. I think one time won't hurt so we'll just listen once with the doppler because I don't really want to wait all the way until 20 weeks. So my next appointment is at 13 weeks so hopefully we can hear the heartbeat then.

They also don't do routine ultrasounds unless they suspect a problem or if you choose to have one, because there are questions about their safety, so I think we will do one only at 20 weeks to make sure baby is healthy. We also decided to do the integrated genetic screening without the NT scan to make sure there are no disorders since we both agree that severe problems aren't something we could cope with, it would be too heartbreaking and difficult and probably tear us apart. It was so nice to finally have my appointment though, it all seems so much more real now haha.

About the due date question, for me personally, because of how the medical system works, I would want my due date to be as accurate as possible because if it is off by a whole week, and they automatically induce you at 42 weeks, that could make the difference between an easier spontaneous birth and a more difficult artificially induced birth. Pitocin makes your contractions way more painful so I would want to avoid induction as much as I could, but that's me. I obviously tend more toward the natural side and working with a woman's body and her natural normal process of healthy birth. I'm a doula (not certified yet though) and I know that the less interventions in your birth the better. Each intervention leads to more interventions and often results in a C-section. I would personally trust my chart more than a dating scan, especially if you used opk's, and also look at what dpo you got your bfp. Like if you got it super early like 5 dpo, then I would be suspicious that your O date was wrong on your chart. Know what I mean? Also if you or dh are taller than average, your baby probably will be too, so why would the "average measurement" apply? I would insist they take that into account and adjust your date accordingly since they place so much importance on the exact due date as to how they treat your birth. For me having a natural spontaneous birth is supremely important but I know not everyone feels that way. :)


----------



## sweetgirl75

Dolly so sorry for your loss


----------



## TexMel

Dollybird - I am so sorry for your loss. I know words will not make everything better, but know that we are here for you if you need anything or just need to vent or rant. I hope you have a lot of support and love around you at this difficult time. Hugs to you!

Lomelindi- so glad you made it back from your trip! I wondered how you were doing out there. For about 3 weeks, I described what I was feeling as being on a boat - motion sickness, dizzy, etc, but luckily never truly got sick. And miraculously, I've been good for about a week now. I am not sure I could handle going that long without hearing the heartbeat! I just like the reassurance, but I don't have a home Doppler or anything.

Afm, not much to report. A wedding and a funeral to attend this weekend, then another wedding next weekend. Trying to hold out on announcing until Mother's Day (May 10 in the US), but since I'll see almost everyone I know in the next 2 weekends, I'm not sure it'll make a difference, bc I have a big mouth and pretty much tell everyone I see. #worstkeptsecret


----------



## Tricks26

Oh Dolly I'm so sorry for your loss and I pray that the Lord will comfort you in your time of need xxxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss Dollybird. My thoughts are with you. Xx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies. I'm really struggling with this. Xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: Dolly, im so sorry for your loss x 

im finding i feel bad from about 10am until 2/3 then i have plenty energy again

Have just bought a new bed for our room as ours is broken and have friends coming to help me build it next weekend - im finding im almost nesting? im going from room to room each evening having a sort out and clean up!


----------



## klsltsp

Dolly I am so very sorry for your loss.

Lomelindi glad you made it back. I appreciate that you believe different things than most. Please don't imply that doppler or ultrasounds are unsafe because they are all very safe and there are lots of us who require and use all that our amazing medical system has to offer to ensure that our babies get here safe and sound. I accept that you have different beliefs and would never imply that your beliefs are wrong, just asking for the same acceptance :)

Little steph hope the new meds help.. 

Afm I too have been very sick... starting to get better which is great.. With my last pregnancy I got a 1 week breather about the same point. .. I will take it... it's hard to deal with being soon sick all the time.


----------



## DHBH0930

So so sorry Dollybird, I can't imagine what you are going through right now. I hope you quickly heal physically and emotionally. :hugs:

Welcome back lomelindi! Glad it went well!

AFM: 10 weeks today, 1/4 the way through. Took unisom and B6 last night still seems to be helping. Will take a 2nd dose before mine and dd nap time today. My bday party is this afternoon, and I hope I feel well enough to eat cake!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Dollybird said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm really struggling with this. Xxx

It's such a hard time emotionally but you will get through it I promise. You will slowly move on after the procedure but it takes time. 
Make sure you get support from those around you and talk with your SO. I found talking to my DH really helped. 
Thinking of you at this difficult time. :hugs: xx


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry Dolly :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly2015

So sorry dollybird my heart goes out to you x


----------



## littlesteph

i'm so sorry for your loss dolly


----------



## littlesteph

well ended up at the hospital this morning, luckily didn't need to be admitted, just given some different anti-sickness tablets, she also gave me an anti-sickness injection, she said the whole time I was throwing up the tablets wouldn't be working as my body would not be absorbing them. the injection is starting to wear off and can't take a tablet for another 2 hours yet. been told i'm not to go to work till I feel 100% better, going to be fun telling work that one. on the plus side m scan date arrived this morning, may 6th at 8:30


----------



## Lozzielaula

Hey ladies, long time since I posted last in this thread, so thought i'd drop in and see how you all are! So sorry to read of the scares and the losses <3 :hugs:
 
I've got about 60 pages left to read before I get caught up to speed on what's been going on, good to see there are so many of us November ladies :D 

Afm I'm just over 12 weeks now, been free from the nausea for about a week and that's been incredible. Still absolutely exhausted, but beginning to feel a bit more human again. Bought a doppler two weeks ago, found bubba's heartbeat straight away at 10wk4d, it was around 165 - 170bpm and was an amazing sound! We've checked again each Thursday as we go up a week and it's been the most amazing thing. This thursday I have my 12 week scan (where I'll be 13 weeks :haha: ), which includes the NT testing as well. A little nervous but mostly excited to see little bean again. 

Work has been interesting. The senior staff are all aware that I'm pregnant but none of my coworkers know yet. I work with adults with learning disabilities and challenging behaviour, so I've been working with the least challenging tenant of the building every single shift until my risk assessments are complete. However people have started commenting that I'm always working with that one SU and none of the others lol I was put on with a different SU one shift and he kicked me in the chest, it was a scary experience! If I hadn't been bending down to pick something up off the floor he'd have kicked me right in the stomach. So yeah, work has been a real worry. 

Anyway that's me! I'll post again once I'm up to speed. Take care ladies x


----------



## xCherylx

Had dating scan yesterday and confirmed for 6th November :)


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I'm so sorry Dolly &#128546;


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Since I had my first appt at 7w 6d and the docs said baby was measuring at 7w 2d I stopped keeping track of how far along I am, I'm surprised to see that my ticker says 9w 3d &#128512;


----------



## crazycatlady5

Sorry dolly ;(

I'm 11 weeks 2 days now. Nausea seems to have passed, but I now have this over active gagging reflex, I have vomited more with this than I did from being nauseous! Wish it would go away! It also seems to be totally unprovoked, just happens suddenly with no warning! Still pretty exhausted a lot of the time too, and I think my breasts are still growing even though they no longer hurt, as I can no longer close my jackets without fear of bursting buttons...

Also definitely showing already! Not sure why I'm showing so early but I am, and it's not a food baby, it's hard. And I can't sleep on my stomach, if I turn onto my stomach while sleeping I wake up. So my body is obviously telling me to watch out for little baby who is growing fast. The black space around baby on my ultrasound pic seems a lot bigger than other pics from around same time that I've seen. Could that be why I'm already showing? Would all that open space take up room and make my belly protrude more?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I suddenly have a bump. I guess my uterus popped forward faster this time, I have a retroverted uterus. Scan tmrw am so I have everything crossed.


----------



## CertainTurton

Mrsb so excited for tomorrow!


----------



## aley28

Anybody else suffering pelvic pain already? I'm hesitant to say it's SPD already, as it's mostly my right hip, not the center like it was in my last pregnancy... but... urrg. :wacko:


----------



## Embo78

Aley I'm dreading getting spd again. It'll be my fourth pregnancy having it :( With my last baby I was using crutches at the end and the first week after his birth but this time I'm four stone lighter so I'm hoping that'll help some :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Embo, I'm quite a lot heavier this time and I'm sure that's why I'm struggling already. After all day on my feet, I'm sure it's SPD now... the feeling that my pelvis is gonna snap is definitely there now! Guess that means my plans for tomorrow include everything I can do while sitting on my butt :haha:

I only had it in the last pregnancy. I knew it would strike this time, but hoped I had more time. :(


----------



## Embo78

I did get it with my oldest son and I was only about 10-11 stone then so maybe weight makes no difference :shrug: This time I've only felt my pelvis do a weird click when I turn over in bed but no pain yet :thumbup:

I'm off work again today cos I've got the worst tummy bug I've ever had. I've never seen as much sick. Yesterday I was so violently sick I weed myself! Oh the joys! :haha: My boss is going to hate me cos I've inly just gone back after sick leave/annual leave :dohh:


----------



## Tricks26

Today it's my birthday and I'm exactly 10 weeks I still can't believe it !!!! And hubby has booked me into a spa for the day ahhhhhh just hope I can enjoy it and ignore the MS xxxxxx :)


----------



## Embo78

Happy birthday tricks :cake: and happy ten weeks :yipee:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Happy Birthday tricks. So scared right now I feel like I'm going to be sick through nerves not ms. Wish I could be excited but scans just make me hideously anxious. Good luck today certain. X


----------



## Embo78

Good luck mrsbump. I get terrible scanxiety too :(


----------



## Twag

Good luck with the scans today ladies :hugs: I am nervous already and mine isn't until tomorrow afternoon :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

All is ok. They've moved my due date to 31/10 but I'm not convinced. Don't chuck me out the group! Tempered celebrations here though as it looks although my sister is having an ectopic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Embo78

Aw lovely pic :)

Good luck tomorrow twag :)


----------



## aley28

Embo, sorry that you're so sick! I hope it passes quickly :hugs:
I've done quite a lot of vomiting in this pregnancy, and found I have to sit on the loo and throw up in a bucket, because I just can't hold my bladder and throw up violently at the same time anymore. It's embarrassing! 

Happy birthday Tricks!! Enjoy your spa day -sounds heavenly!


----------



## aley28

Lovely scan MrsBump! So glad all is well, though I'm sorry to hear about your sister's :hugs:

Scans make me anxious too. I never realize just how scared I am until I see everything is OK. I wish pregnancy came with some guarantees. :wacko:


----------



## Twag

Great scan pic Mrs Bump but sorry to hear about your sister's situation :hugs:

Embo I can empathise I thought maybe the sickness was going to go by 12 weeks like it did with my DS but nope still here with a vengence :( I am so sick and tired of feeling ill 24/7 :cry:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mrs. Bump-Great scan!! The baby looks great!! Sorry about your sister! Is this her first ectopic? I had an ectopic before my son, so I understand! If she has any questions, we have an ectopic group on this site, she is more than welcome to join or ask me anything!


----------



## Mimzy3

Tricks happy birthday! If you're getting a massage make sure to tell them you are pregnant and still in your first trimester. 

AFM: Got really sick Friday night, vomiting and terrible abdominal cramps think I might of had some food poisoning. I was doing better with MS but it seems to be creeping back in again:wacko: 

Lomelindi I had a natural birth at a birthing center with the birth of my son and I'm doing the same with this one. With that said my midwives do use a doppler and do use ultrasounds as they are safe. Good luck with your natural birthing wishes. :thumbup:


----------



## Mimzy3

Great scan Mrs BUMP so very sorry to hear about your sister:hugs: I know how hard it is to rejoice when someone you love is going through a terrible loss. My very good friend of mine was a week ahead of me and lost her baby at 10 weeks :(

LittleSteph I hope you're doing okay and I hope you are able to rest and not go to work :hugs:


----------



## Tricks26

Mimzy3 said:


> Tricks happy birthday! If you're getting a massage make sure to tell them you are pregnant and still in your first trimester.
> 
> AFM: Got really sick Friday night, vomiting and terrible abdominal cramps think I might of had some food poisoning. I was doing better with MS but it seems to be creeping back in again:wacko:
> 
> Lomelindi I had a natural birth at a birthing center with the birth of my son and I'm doing the same with this one. With that said my midwives do use a doppler and do use ultrasounds as they are safe. Good luck with your natural birthing wishes. :thumbup:

Ahhh thanks Hun yes told them and only had a facial and a swim as wasn't allowed in the jacuzzi but it was still lovely xxx


----------



## TexMel

Mrs Bump that's a great scan pic! Very sorry about your sister.

I stayed home from work today with a terrible, massive headache. Heading to the pharmacy soon to pick up a Rx for fioricet.
Anyone taken that before?


----------



## sweetgirl75

Happy Birthday Tricks, mrsbump scan look beautiful, ladies good luck with your scans my is tomorrow I am excited hope it goes well.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It turns out the bloods were wrong. Scan showed sac in the uterus but no pole. She has to go back in two weeks to see if a baby has developed. Completely amazed as yesterday they said it was almost definitely ectopic. So pleased for her and everything crossed she is expecting her Christmas baby. Ttc is so hard.


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww mrsbump im so pleased your scan was good and to hear the good update for your sister. Fx for her!

Happy birthday tricks-I would love a spa treat :)

Afm had ny scan this morning- was perfect measuring a bit ahead (Edd now 5/11 but will probably actually be oct due to c sec). Very wriggly :) :cloud9:

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv109/abbyg25/Mobile%20Uploads/20150427_102021_zpsfwqa9nks.jpg

Feel like im getting a cold now though-very sore throat :(


----------



## Twag

Mrs Bump so pleased to hear the good news for your sister here is to a good scan for her in 2 weeks :thumbup:

Great scan Certain :thumbup:

Scan day today :wacko: 2.30pm I am very nervous hope all is well in there


----------



## CertainTurton

Good luck twag :hugs:


----------



## MummyM86

Hey is it too late to join you ladies?:flower:

I'm due on 27th November with baby #2.

Currently feeling a bit nervous as my symptoms have dropped quite a bit and we don't have our first scan for another 3 weeks.

I'm really hoping the lack in pregnancy symptoms is down to suffering with a bad cold at the minute which has taken my mind off it all.

xx


----------



## Embo78

Gorgeous scan pic certain :)

Good luck twag. You'll be in there now :)

Welcome mummy. Congrats on baby no. 2 :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Have fun seeing your baby Twag! :D

Welcome Mummy:flower:

AFM: I don't have a scan till 20 weeks and that is just to far away for me! So I booked a private gender scan for May 16th :yipee:


----------



## Sunny27

Great scans ladies!!! AFM: 12 weeks appt yesterday went well. Was able to hear the heartbeat with a Doppler for the first time (149 bpm). Dr. said everything looks good. Announced on FB today and now I'm felling nervous.


----------



## Tricks26

So exciting seeing all those scans I still haven't had my date through yet getting impatient lol


----------



## littlesteph

after a bad case of morning sickness over the weekend finally found anti sickness tablets that actually work. went back to work yesterday woke up today with a stinking cold so ended up leaving work early today because I just felt so drained, I couldn't breathe properly and my back was in agony, not a great combo working on a delivery team,
I caved in and brought a Doppler, should arrive tomorrow, I said I wouldn't buy one but I just couldn't help myself. I have my scan next Wednesday can't wait, just hope the week goes fast.


----------



## Lozzielaula

Loving the scan pics ladies, babies are all looking great :flower:

I thought I was past the nausea but boy, oh boy the last two days have been dreadful... However, I have my next scan at half 9 tomorrow morning, baby should be at 13wks by my last scan and I'm super excited :happydance:

x


----------



## Amcolecchi

Did anyone start getting nausea later? Like I am almost 11 weeks and I started getting nauseous last week, just seeing if anyone else had this?


----------



## sweetgirl75

Well i went to my scan yesterday wow baby has gotten bigger. Baby heartbeat is 158 and this scan i actually got to hear the heartbeat for the first time it was amazing to hear. Hope everybody do well with there scans.


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolecchi Mine didn't just start at 10 weeks but it peaked then...MS typically peaks weeks 9&10. So I guess you're lucky and are just getting the peak :haha:


LilSteph glad you found some nausea pills that work for you! Hopefully your cold gets better soon too:hugs:

AFM: nausea is a lot better than it has been still get bouts of it every now and then but I"m not wearing my ugly sea bands 24/7 anymore. 

How is everyone's bump? Mine is getting pretty hard to hide from coworkers. All that fits is leggings and lose fitted tops. I can't wait for it to be an obvious baby bump. Right now I feel like it still looks like a possible pasta belly. DH says it clearly looks like a prego belly but I'm not convinced. Maybe i'll post a pic and let you ladies be the judge :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Scan day today!
All measurements look good except bloods which are not back yet. Measuring another day ahead at 12+1. 
Placenta is anterior again which I'm not overly excited about but happy to have made it this far and almost to the second trimester!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8904.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SweetV

Mimzy3 - yay for gender scans!! I can't wait! My bump is quite noticeable. It looks like I have been stuffing myself and i can't wait until it's obvious that I'm not just gaining weight. It's worse at night and right after I eat. 

steph - glad the ms has let up but what a bad time for a cold!

Lozzielaula - sorry you're still dealing with ms but good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Amcolecchi - just when it was suppose to be over. :hugs:

sweetgirl75 - best sound ever!


----------



## Smile181c

12 week scan today! at 2pm (UK time - about 4.5 hours to go!)

mimzy, my 'bump' is really noticeable too. there is no hiding it now. I think it just looks fat but everyone else says otherwise so I'm just going with it :haha:

When I wake up in the mornings with a full bladder I can actually feel my uterus now! I forgot how strange it was to feel it!


----------



## CoralInGold

Good luck for your scan Smile! 

Mines on the 11th, I'm so excited but also quite nervous. 

How is everyone feeling? It feels like this week has really calmed down symptom wise. Still sick & tired but no where near as extreme as before. Starting to show too  although it just looks like I've eaten too much :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Good luck with your scan smile :) Only an hour to go :) :)

My dating scan isn't for another two weeks. I'll be 13+4 :( I keep ringing up the ultrasound department to see if there's any cancellations! I want to announce already :haha: Especially at work. I'm struggling to suck in my tummy these days!!


----------



## Twag

I had my scan Tuesday PM but haven't been able to get on BnB until now as it hasn't worked :grr:

All was perfect one perfect little baby who was being a monkey and did't want to be measured as kept streching out and showing us her back (I think girl) had lovely long arms and legs and was showing them off nicely :cloud9: lovely HB too I didn't hear it but I did see it :cloud9:

So they put we a week ahead so now baby is due Halloween :wacko: :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Congrats Twag :) :) :) :)


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your scan today Smile :flower:


----------



## VA_mom_many

1) When is your due date? - Nov. 28, 2015

2) Whats your name? - 

3) Where are you located? - VA, USA

4) Occupation? - 

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - 5 children ages 3-11. 

6) How long TTC? - 1 month

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - curious about twins... so tired, more nauseous than other pregnancies...


----------



## Embo78

Welcome VA :) Congrats :)


----------



## aley28

Yay Twag! One healthy wiggly baby!
I haven't been able to get on until just now either... was starting to get frustrated lol

Embo that is ages still to wait! I hope there is a cancelation you can get!

AFM: Still throwing up. :( I am ready to be done with these meds, they make me tired which means I'm always trying to nap and I'm never able to, which leaves me in a terrible mood! I think my energy would be coming back if it weren't for the phenergan. I'm planning to drop my afternoon dose of it this weekend and see if I can cope!

I am showing already as well, but I just look fat too :haha: The horrendous bloating that has been permanent for the last 2 months has finally gone though! I feel baby move about once a day... can't wait for that to be more frequent!


----------



## Twag

Was very frustrating Aley :grr:

I want a bump :hissyfit:

I am still being sick no chance of coming off my meds yet :nope: even on them I am being sick which sucks I think I might ask for something stronger next time (they are gonna run out soon)


----------



## aley28

Most of my vomiting has been happening in the morning lately, so I hope it's backed off a little bit from the all day sickness at least. In exchange for a bit of wakefulness that isn't created just by coffee, I am willing to put up with being sick a couple times a day lol.


----------



## Twag

Mostly sick in the evenings here but also in the morning and feel like I will be sick once I can feel my meds wearing off midday :sick: :(


----------



## littlesteph

sorry ladies who are still sickly, hope it lets up soon.

got my scan Wednesday, can't wait, even with it being at half 8 in the morning. 
had physio for my back today and have been told i'm not aloud to go back to work on the evening team, so phone work after to let them know been given today off unpaid and start on shopfloor tomorrow. which works out better as it means i'm not getting home at half 10 11 in the evening.


----------



## Mimzy3

Nice scans ladies! Good luck today Smile

My MS has turned into vomiting today :( No fun wasn't able to go to work or bring DS to daycare because I couldn't leave the bathroom his am. I thought it was getting better as I am less nauseous but now I'm vomiting:wacko:


----------



## Melsue129

Great Scans ladies!!! love looking at the lil photos...

Dolly Im so sorry for your loss.. 

AFM - Ive been dealing with work drama, and craziness... In the mean time we found a house we like and finally signed an agreement so the process starts.. Hoping to be moved in in 45 days... Im done stressing over finding a house, just need to pack now.. Ugh... LOL.. We've heard the baby's heartbeat another time on the doppler Tuesday morning. Music to my ears.. Recorded it and texted it to our parents.. they were over the moon.. Im feeling nauseous some and just yucky... but not throwing up.. I also feel exhaustion, could be from stress or just this baby is sucking the life out of me.. LOL.. thought I was feeling more energy last week.. lol.. Does anyone have any issues with heart pounding after climbing stairs or running.. Im not over exerting myself by any means, just feeling my body say um Im working hard building a baby here!!! lol.. just plain ol tired.. 

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## TexMel

Went to my dr today, thought it was just a general checkup and blood draw, but they decided to do a scan and I'm so glad she did!

Got to see baby swimming around, arms and legs all squirming about. The baby even flipped over while we were watching it! Heartbeat was 166. The dr used the word "perfect" to describe everything, so I'm over the moon.

Unfortunately the machine broke while we were in progress, so I didn't get a print out, but I go back May 11 for the NT scan, so I'll get pictures then.


----------



## DHBH0930

Tex: my NT scan is the 11th too! Can't wait to see baby again :flower:

Aley & Twag: sorry you are both still sick, hope it lets up for you both soon!

VA_mom: welcome! :wave:

AFM: still feeling sick, no throwing up, but feel so close all day. Started taking B6 and unisom and it has been helping. Saw baby monday, had more spotting so they wanted to check. Baby looks great, measuring a week ahead, saw it kicking and flailing all over the place :cloud9: NT scan on the 11th!


----------



## Mimzy3

Melsue I get the racing heart paps often and feel anxious but I"m pretty sure mine is due to my hyperthyroid. Didn't you have that with your first pregnancy too? Maybe you have it again this time around?

AFM: vomited again this morning but now I'm fine. I actually think I'd rather vomit then feel fine than feel the nauseous all day like I was. I'm finding out the baby doesn't want anything healthy right away in the morning. My norm is hard boiled eggs and banana. Yesterday ate the banana vomited, today egg vomited,... ate raspberry danish feel great :haha:


----------



## Indi84

My scan is booked for May 5th, so soon I can't wait!
I'm still being sick in evenings, so waiting to hear if the doctor will give me meds now!


----------



## Amcolecchi

My NT scan is May 4th! I forget what they do for that, does anyone remember or know?


----------



## Twag

They will measure baby to determine how many weeks and they check the NT fold at back of baby's neck & take measurements and you have a blood test then you need to wait for your results :thumbup: (had mine Tuesday)

Also they check all is okay in there with bubs and HB and around your uterus :thumbup: and of course the all important pictures


----------



## Melsue129

Mimzy3 said:


> Melsue I get the racing heart paps often and feel anxious but I"m pretty sure mine is due to my hyperthyroid. Didn't you have that with your first pregnancy too? Maybe you have it again this time around?
> 
> AFM: vomited again this morning but now I'm fine. I actually think I'd rather vomit then feel fine than feel the nauseous all day like I was. I'm finding out the baby doesn't want anything healthy right away in the morning. My norm is hard boiled eggs and banana. Yesterday ate the banana vomited, today egg vomited,... ate raspberry danish feel great :haha:

I did have that with my first pregnancy.. Im going to talk to the dr about it today.. I have an appt to do a pap smear etc.. Heres to hoping all is okay with my blood work..


----------



## Amcolecchi

Twag-Thanks! I couldn't remember haha! I see a specialist right now so each time I go they always check all around, kind of uncomfortable so I was just wondering what was different but I do remember after reading your post about the checking the neck. They never asked me if I wanted this scan they just scheduled it, is that normal?


----------



## littlesteph

so so tired today, nausea was worse today even with the anti sickness, think i'm going to have to go to the doctors in the week and get some more. only have a week's course left. 
people at work have been commenting on how ill I look, not because of the morning sickness but because of the amount of weight I've lost, I didn't have much to lose in the first place i'm now down 7lbs and still losing weight. going to talk to the midwife Wednesday as I have my scan anyway about it and see what she says. 
don't think there is much that can be done, i'm still struggling with eating and drinking.


----------



## TexMel

Littlesteph - have you tried any meal replacement shakes? In the US, it's called either Boost or Ensure. It's at least a way to get some nutrition. Really skinny kids or elderly who can't keep on weight will supplement with them to try to stop weight loss. Just a thought...


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ugh.... Just vomited everywhere ;(

12 weeks today. Wasn't morning sickness supposed to be done by now?? I haven't had that all day nauseous feeling for weeks now, yet last two weeks have been the worst for vomiting :( what is going on? When will it end? What was the point in going out for dinner if I threw it all up anyway???


----------



## Twag

Amolecci I had to sign something saying I wanted it done :shrug:


----------



## TexMel

Crazycatlady, I'm sorry you are not feeling better yet! I was wondering about you just yesterday! Hope it lets up soon!!


----------



## WantaBelly

I joined this group back when it started and have been MIA until my semester ended yesterday. I am SO glad I can breath and take a break from school. I'm going to make a cup of cider and try to play catch up with the thread..


----------



## Mimzy3

crazycatlady5 said:


> Ugh.... Just vomited everywhere ;(
> 
> 12 weeks today. Wasn't morning sickness supposed to be done by now?? I haven't had that all day nauseous feeling for weeks now, yet last two weeks have been the worst for vomiting :( what is going on? When will it end? What was the point in going out for dinner if I threw it all up anyway???

MS can last the whole pregnancy for some unlucky women. Most let up by 15 weeks though. Not right when you hit second tri Hang in there :hugs: 

I"m in the same boat haven't had the all day nauseous feeling since taking Diclegis but now vomiting some days. I think I'd actually rather vomit and get it over with than be nauseous ALL day like I was. 

LittleSteph I feel so bad for you! :hugs: I really hope you start feeling better soon :flower:

Welcome back WantaBelly!


----------



## aley28

Yesterday I was able to skip my afternoon dose of phenergan, so I think MS is finally letting up for me. Still needing it in the or morning though. Gonna try dropping the morning dose in a couple more weeks. For now I'm just glad to be able to feel awake for most of the day lol

I'm in maternity clothes full time now, even though I've not gained any weight! Delightful.


----------



## littlesteph

TexMel said:


> Littlesteph - have you tried any meal replacement shakes? In the US, it's called either Boost or Ensure. It's at least a way to get some nutrition. Really skinny kids or elderly who can't keep on weight will supplement with them to try to stop weight loss. Just a thought...

I haven't not but a colleague mentioned the same thing today, I have my scan Wednesday was going to talk to her about it, I always loss weight at the beginning on pregnancies but it's never been more then 3 4lbs and never so quickly.


----------



## littlesteph

I ATE A MEAL!!! :D, well almost, but I haven't been able to do that for near on 2 3 months, and I actually managed to eat most of my dinner without feeling sick, it wasn't much bigger then a older childs meal but its more then I have been. Sorry not point to the post really, just mega happy that I managed it, it was only chips and a bit of kebab meat but its a start and hopefully will get healthier. 

hope all the ladies still feeling ill and throwing up feel better soon. it's horrible, can't wait for the day I finally have a day where I don't feel sick at all. 
still on anti sickness tablets but that seem to be working, maybe worth you sickly ladies asking about them if your not already on them.

can't wait for my scan on Wednesday, caved in a got a Doppler and found baby's heart a few days ago 167 I think it was. can't wait to start buying baby clothes and do my pregnancy announcement.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Feeling better today so far, had the gagging feeling earlier but had a nice day out with my mom.

She bought me a TONNE of nice good quality maternity clothes and took me out for lunch. I couldn't believe how generous she was, so nice of her, I never would've been able to buy all of that myself. I didn't need it all yet, but it is getting to that point. I keep tugging at my clothes and trying to adjust them to be more comfortable, and rewearing the same flowier tops every week. But half of them cling at my hips as my hips have spread (since that's what I needed, I already have big hips!). The maternity clothes are so soft and nice. Made me feel so much better after my bad night!


----------



## aley28

Crazycatlady, that's awesome of your mom! Maternity clothes are so expensive, but much more comfy once you get into them. I'm bursting at the seams in my regular clothes now ugh!


----------



## Tricks26

Hi Ladies, 
Been at a conference all weekend got back late last night and boy it is so hard to concentrate on anything when you feel so sick all the time mine is all day nausea and it is relentless don't want to eat anything , trying to be positive about it as been wanting a baby and TTC for 4 years but how are you supposed to get through a work day and look after house and family when all you want to do is be sick all the time !!! ( moan over ) lol xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tricks26 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Been at a conference all weekend got back late last night and boy it is so hard to concentrate on anything when you feel so sick all the time mine is all day nausea and it is relentless don't want to eat anything , trying to be positive about it as been wanting a baby and TTC for 4 years but how are you supposed to get through a work day and look after house and family when all you want to do is be sick all the time !!! ( moan over ) lol xxxx


Oh I feel you :hugs: spent the last 2 days feeling sick all day and awful pain in my head and so tired but I was home and lucky for me kids let me chill on the couch and even nap helped a little bit! 
MS is meant to peak this week so hoping that tomorrow marks the start of it easing off 
I am 10 weeks 6 days today as well :flower:


----------



## Tricks26

Yay due date buddy Celtic xxxxx I hope so too xxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tricks26 said:


> Yay due date buddy Celtic xxxxx I hope so too xxxxx

I know delighted everyone else seems to be due start of the month :happydance:


----------



## xCherylx

Can I be moved to 6th please
Also is there a Facebook group for this group?


----------



## littlesteph

there is but I think its a closed group, there is a link somewhere in this thread


----------



## MissyMojo

It's a secret group, but iff you add measures a friend I'll add you to it

Jo Humphreys, from Newcastle, living in Catterick 

I'm doing ok, not getting online much. With oh away and home alone with the boys, scans next Monday :)


----------



## Sunny27

Getting so anxious...5 weeks until we find out the gender!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sunny 

I'm SUPER anxious too we find out on the 16th...hopefully... we have the scan booked that day but you never know. Do you have a preference or a gut feeling?


----------



## xCherylx

We have 7 weeks until ours, my gut says girl as this pregnancy is so different to my sons. Plus I have been passing out and feeling incredibly sick which was the way my mum was when she was pregnant with me :) *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I can't ring Jo, there are hundreds of Jo Humphreys and if I type catterick as location I get none?


----------



## littlesteph

not sure if this is the right Jo, 
typed it in and came straight up, but that might be because I have a few FB friends in catterick

https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys


----------



## Embo78

Yes that's Jo ^^


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi all I've had the most horrific weekend imaginable I had my scan last Thursday baby was fine the sch was bigger no sooner as I got downstairs at the hospital I had to rush to the loo and I passed a clot bigger then my open hand went back up to epu baby was fine. At 4am Friday morning I woke with pain and felt a gush I actually gave birth to my beautiful tiny baby boy at home but the nightmare didn't end there by the time I got up to epu holding my baby boy i was bleeding really bad and continued to for the rest of the day getting weaker and weaker I'm severely anaemic and my potassium is low the Drs reluctantly discharged me Sunday I wake at the same time every night now and feel so tormented. The staff were amazing I'm sincerely sorry if I've upset anyone I just needed to get it out I was a day shy of 13 weeks the chaplains going to let me know when the service is. I sincerely hope this is the last loss and you all have wonderfully happy and very healthy pregnancies and I wish you all all the luck and love in the world
From Susan


----------



## Smile181c

Butterfly I am so so sorry for your loss :( massive hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## Twag

Butterfly I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Embo78

Butterfly that's awful. I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hugs: Butterfly i'm so sorry for your loss.xx


----------



## littlesteph

That's awful, so sorry for your loss butterfly


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm so sorry butterfly. I can't even imagine how scary and sad this experience must be for you. Thinking of you. X


----------



## Tricks26

Oh butterfly I'm so sorry I will pray for you no words can describe how awful that was for you:(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am so sorry for your loss Butterfly. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## SweetV

I am so so sorry Butterfly. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh no butterfly :( I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mimzy3

Bufferfly truly horrific my thoughts and prayers are with you! :hug: I'm so sorry you had to experience a loss like this. I pray you have a good support system to stand by you at this difficult time! :hugs:


----------



## sweetgirl75

Butterfly so sorry for your loss


----------



## MissyMojo

So sorry for your loss butterfly xxx


----------



## Sunny27

Mimzy3 said:


> Sunny
> 
> I'm SUPER anxious too we find out on the 16th...hopefully... we have the scan booked that day but you never know. Do you have a preference or a gut feeling?

No preference...but I think it maybe a boy. How about you?


----------



## Sunny27

So sorry for your loss butterfly.


----------



## CertainTurton

Butterfly I am so sorry. Huge hugs :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Thank you all for your condolences, kind words, hugs, and prayers it's a great comfort my partner has been amazing I can only describe our eyes as faulty sprinklers they just keep going off I've got lots of support and have made an appointment with my Cpn as I'm bi polar my mental health is a big worry to my family and so thought it best to see her sooner rather then later although I think that how I feel is perfectly rational considering but I really do sincerely hope and pray I'm the last tragedy and that you all have beautiful babies xxx


----------



## Mimzy3

Sunny27 said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Sunny
> 
> I'm SUPER anxious too we find out on the 16th...hopefully... we have the scan booked that day but you never know. Do you have a preference or a gut feeling?
> 
> No preference...but I think it maybe a boy. How about you?Click to expand...

No preference either. With my first I REALLY wanted a boy. This time around just healthy baby. I have a gut feeling its a girl, DH thinks girl too.


----------



## littlesteph

eekks I have my scan in the morning, a few people have said twins pretty sure its just one.


----------



## aley28

Butterfly, I am so very sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## TexMel

Butterfly, I am so very sorry for your loss and that you had to go through that terrifying experience. I cannot even imagine. Glad you are getting the help that I am sure anyone in your situation would need, regardless of previous mental health issues. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time.


----------



## CertainTurton

Good luck today steph...eeek twins would be amazing :) 

Im just counting down until the gender scan on the 25th, feels ages away. Now that my bloat has gone I just look flabby again :( want a proper bump!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hope you have a good scan Steph. Hoping its just one for you. 4 under 3 would be a very big challenge! :D


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your scan today Steph :flower:

Butterfly I am glad you have a strong support system around you :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Good luck Steph I also hope you've been feeling better! I would be terrified if I was having twins lol. Does it run in your family? why do people think twins? 

My MIL came over to watch our son this morning and first thing she says to me is look at that belly...wow you're big already. mmm thanks? I'm already 14 weeks according to my midwives and in my second trimester with my second baby so I think my bump is justified.:growlmad:

I have an appointment with the midwife today at 11am excited to hear the heartbeat but on another note not excited that my husband might possibly be deployed for a year next month to Cuba!!:cry: He is trying to get out of it since its so last minute. He told them about my health condition of a hyperactive thyroid and that it can cause complications with my pregnancy in hopes that they will let him stay. So now I have to ask my midwife to write some sort of letter when I see her today. :wacko:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Mimzy hope your midwife appointment goes well and DH gets to stay


----------



## Amcolecchi

Certain-My belly is the same!! I am 12 weeks and just look flabby!! When will this grossness finally look like a baby bump lol?!?!


----------



## MummyM86

Aww butterfly, so sorry to hear this for you hon. I really hope you have people around you to support you and I hope you can find strength again when you've had time to grieve.

Big hugs hon xxx


----------



## littlesteph

IT'S JUST ONE!!! so relieved lol,
there are a few twins in the family more so hubbys side. They are a little concerned but aren't doing anything yet, baby is measuring small even for the dates they have given me. I'm now due the 22nd. 
just announced the pregnancy on facebook.
Still getting pretty nauseas, and i'm running out of anti-sickness tablets, go enough till Friday so i'm hoping I can get some more before the weekend other work is going to be hell.
 



Attached Files:







baby3.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Smile181c

Glad your scan went well steph!

Really hope your hubby gets to stay mimzy! :hugs: xx


----------



## Twag

Glad you had a good scan Steph and it was only one


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just had a call from the hospital. Apparently the downs blood test now contains another test for a hormone, low levels of which are linked to low birth weight babies. My son was low birth weight despite no risk factors. Anyway I will be given more scans and they may well look to induce early. So it looks like birth and breastfeeding might go up the creak again. Just want to cry.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs_Bump said:


> Just had a call from the hospital. Apparently the downs blood test now contains another test for a hormone, low levels of which are linked to low birth weight babies. My son was low birth weight despite no risk factors. Anyway I will be given more scans and they may well look to induce early. So it looks like birth and breastfeeding might go up the creak again. Just want to cry.

I am sorry Hugs but now forewarned is forearmed now you can work towards birth and breastfeeding so you can be in control


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Mrs Bump


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry mrsbump. :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

Butterfly: So so sorry for your loss :hugs: hope you are ok!

Mrsbump: sorry for the news. Just curious since I'm not knowledgeable on the subject but why wouldn't you be able to breastfeed? 

AFM: my MS is at its worst, even while being medicated. Hope this is my "peak" and means relief is coming soon! FX at most 1-2 weeks left of this. I want to feel good again! NT scan on Monday , can't wait to see baby again!!!!

Hope you ladies are doing well. Getting so close to 2nd trimester! Some I think are already there!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Have now googled low papp a and wish I hadn't. Gulp. My chances of successfu breastfeeding were always low as I have dyspraxia and no nipple sensation. Because my son was low birth weight with very low blood sugars he had to be force fed a bottle every hour. He was also very lethargic, so adding these two problems on top and it was basically impossible and I tried so hard. I made myself ill with guilt. I so wanted to be successful this time.


----------



## Twag

Oh Mrs Bump Dr Google is evil and although the test said possible doesn't mean it will happen :hugs: I think you should talk to your midwife set your mind at ease - you measure ahead at your 12 week scan didn't you?

:hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_Bump said:


> Just had a call from the hospital. Apparently the downs blood test now contains another test for a hormone, low levels of which are linked to low birth weight babies. My son was low birth weight despite no risk factors. Anyway I will be given more scans and they may well look to induce early. So it looks like birth and breastfeeding might go up the creak again. Just want to cry.

I'm totally clueless on this topic...but why would they induce you if the baby is low birth weight? Wouldn't they want him to cook as long as he could? :hugs:


----------



## Sunny27

Yes Google is the Devil!!! Praying for the best Mrsbump.


----------



## Melsue129

Butterfly Im sooo sooo sorry for your loss :hugs:

Mrsbump - Im sorry that it isnt what you had expected sending big :hugs: your way and praying for a safe delivery and healthy baby for you... Do not google!!!

AFM =- been feeling pretty good.. I consider myself really lucky.. Going to head to the Mountains to celebrate Mothers Day with my family.. I have the NT scan monday morning and DH And DD are coming with me!! Our daughter is sooo excited!! Praying for a good scan!
I hope everyone has a wonderful Mothers day!!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Mrs bump-sorry to hear you are worried, hopefully now you know early lots can be done to help you. Talk to a lactation consultant because you can prepare for bf early, start expressing before hand etc make sure you get the right pump for you, its hard but you can combI feed if needed and keep up your supply until bsby is strong enough on it's own. Huge hugs! 

meluse-good luck today x

Afm- feeling horrible, got sinusitis and laryngitis :-( and they won't let me take anything. Ive been ill for 2 weeks hateso the doc has said I need to take next week off work. Not good at taking time off tbh. My hubby is away this week too so hard work with my dd :( feeling sorry for myself [email protected]


----------



## CelticNiamh

CertainTurton said:


> Mrs bump-sorry to hear you are worried, hopefully now you know early lots can be done to help you. Talk to a lactation consultant because you can prepare for bf early, start expressing before hand etc make sure you get the right pump for you, its hard but you can combI feed if needed and keep up your supply until bsby is strong enough on it's own. Huge hugs!
> 
> meluse-good luck today x
> 
> Afm- feeling horrible, got sinusitis and laryngitis :-( and they won't let me take anything. Ive been ill for 2 weeks hateso the doc has said I need to take next week off work. Not good at taking time off tbh. My hubby is away this week too so hard work with my dd :( feeling sorry for myself [email protected]


that is awful, if your sinusitis is not clearing after two weeks it could be an infection would you not need some antibiotics to clear it you poor thing when I suffer with it and it is always worse when pregnant :hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Thank you celtic, I agree but the doc wouldn't :( if it's not better in another 3/4 days i will go back. Im very prone to it too.


----------



## CelticNiamh

CertainTurton said:


> Thank you celtic, I agree but the doc wouldn't :( if it's not better in another 3/4 days i will go back. Im very prone to it too.

yes do and tell him he is not the one dealing with the pain :growlmad: and also remind him how infections left untreated are not good when pregnant but I hope you feel much better soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Certain please monitor your temp very carefully. I too am very prone to sinusitis and the first time I got it my temp got so high I hallucinated and had to be put in hospital on an antibiotic drip. I had it in this pregnancy and the nurse I saw, no doctors are ever seen at my surgery, gave me a prescription but advised me to only get it filled if my temp got too high. Luckily for me it didn't, although it was horribly painful. You totally have my sympathy, it sucks.


----------



## littlesteph

anyone else feel like they could sleep all day?
still feeling like that, my manager said yesterday that I was looking very pale and might have low iron, haven't had my blood test results back yet so would have thought if they were low I would have had a phone call by now. I see my midwife at the end of the month so might mention to her about maybe having low iron, I have low blood pressure but would not have thought that would effect me being so tired, just my dizzy spells.

also could I get my date changed to the 22nd please.


----------



## aley28

littlesteph, I sometimes feel like I'm coming out of the foggy exhaustion phase, but other days I feel like I cannot stay awake. I often nap 2 or 3 times a day, or take a solid 2 hour snooze around noon. :sleep:

Supposedly the fatigue gets better as the placenta takes over, but I'm thinking that the combination of growing a human and taking care of the other two humans that I've already popped out is just exhausting. :haha:

I'm trying to take my prenatal daily and I take a b-complex in the morning to combat lingering morning sickness. I don't even remember what it feels like to have energy!


----------



## littlesteph

I usually nap 2 to 3 times in the day when I don't have work, and only if my boys nap as well, some days are a real struggle, i'm surprised i'm still awake now as have not napped, did have work though but the boys have been in bed about an hour, so might shower and go to bed myself in a bit. 
can't wait to have a day where don't feel the need to nap.


----------



## catmummyof4

O m g butterfly that sounds horrendous huge hugs hunny xxx

mimzy hoping ur partner can stay!!

Steph thats great all went well

xx im writing this as i read so bare with me if theres been updates x


----------



## catmummyof4

Steph i nap all the time if i dont im useless can barely function!!

Afm i had my scan and got moved forward a week so new dd is 14th nov if someone could move me up please? 
Im on th fb page now as couldnt get on here fr a while but i much prefer this page lol. Is anyone else staying team yellow? Xx


----------



## Embo78

Hey catmummy. We're due date buddies and we're staying team yellow too :) It's going to be hard for me when everyone else starts going to their gender scans so us team yellows need to stick together :thumbup: I'm such an impatient person so I've got DH staying strong for both of us!!


----------



## MissyMojo

team yellow here too.

I'm just ticking along, i dont get onto the pc much with oh away, so Im tending to be in FB group a bit more,
I have my NT scan tomorrow morning, feel a bit sad that everyone else will see bubs before OH but he's on exercise with no data signal in the middle of Alberta in canada, x 
Im mostly over my nausea but appetite hasnt really returned, and most food aversions are still in place.


----------



## Embo78

Missy have you always stayed team yellow with your pregnancies. Do you ever get tempted at the scans?
This is my first time and it's soooo hard! I have to keep reminding myself how amazing it will be when my dh tells me what we've had when I give birth. This is our last pregnancy and my last chance to be team yellow :)


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah we were team yellow with previous pregnancies, its amazing to hear it from OH :D and its save the fun of spoiling them with gender orientated clothing til after the birth :D nothing better and a shopping spree at the end :D


----------



## Tricks26

Hi all,

Feeling awful such bad headaches and I can't get through the day without sleeping which is so hard working full time, when will I feel human again :(
Ho you guys are all ok xxx
Will be on team Yellow as I enjoy the surprise but as this pregnancy is do different to my other one I think this is a boy !!! Xxxx


----------



## aley28

We are definitely finding out the gender this time. I wanted to do team yellow with both of my last pregnancies, but DH just HAD to know :roll: This time I am wanting to give myself time to accept that I'll not ever have a daughter, and I don't want to try to accept that in the extremely hormonal days following birth. :wacko: This is our last baby, and I'm way too convinced that its a girl (trying not to be, but...), so if its a boy, I'll likely be shocked and sad. :blush:


----------



## sweetgirl75

Happy Mother's Day too all moms and expecting moms hope you have a relaxing and wonderful day.


----------



## crazycatlady5

For those of you finding out if it's a boy or girl - do any of you feel like you're in the minority?

Before I got pregnant people kept talking about how "everyone" finds out these days.... But I really do NOT find that. I feel like I'm one of the few I know finding out, I'm not referring to here on bnb obviously, as we are pregnant women. But in my everyday life. I also feel like so many people who ask if I'm finding out then kind of judge me for wanting to find out. I feel such a negative reaction (again - not at all here on bnb, but in my everyday life). Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Embo78

Crazycatlady it's been the opposite for me. All my friends/family are trying to pressure me to find out and think I'm really strange for staying team yellow :thumbup: 

At the end of the day it's an individual choice and absolutely nothing to do with anyone else. That's awful that you feel judged for making your choice. :(


----------



## littlesteph

I don't think i'll be staying team yellow, i'm getting to impatient, I found out with my boys. kinda hoping for a girl this time, the more I think about it the more I think its going to be a boy. its our last so would love to have a girl this time round, but as long as baby arrives safely into the world i'm happy.


----------



## catmummyof4

Woo dd buddies is that ur confirmed date embo? 
I always find more people find out i tried with my first but couldnt see my second and third i did and this one im chosing not to lol. Xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm so finding out, I'm way too nosey not to want to know. Everyone I've told reckons this a girl but I'm not so sure. 
I think it's totally personal choice whether you find out or not, there is no better way. A couple of people said stuff to me when I found out with my first but this time round I really couldn't care less what people think.


----------



## SweetV

People are already asking if it's a boy or a girl as though I would know already. I am dying to find out for a similar reason as aley. When I had my last gender scan I cried for 2 days to find out it was a boy as I thought it was my last pregnancy and I so desperately wanted a little girl. I knew at the end I would love him no matter what and I needed a little time to come to terms with everything. This time I'm not so sure what I want but I do know that I want to know like right now lol


----------



## DHBH0930

I've never been judged for finding out gender. Everyone I know is as nosey as me and always asking "when do you find out?!" :haha: I find out June 5th, cant wait!! I want a another girl, this is #2 and our last and would love to have 2 the same gender. Otherwise I'll be happy with a boy, it's just boy STUFF I can't get excited about. I'm obsessed with all the girlie things for my daughter. I look at the clothes, cloth diapers, even names for boys and I'm like "EH" :dohh: I'd be crazy about my son, just not his _things_, but maybe they would grow on me :shrug: (if that makes any sense)

NT scan tomorrow looking forward to seeing the little peanut :flower: Also was 12 weeks yesterday! 2nd tri just around the corner! :happydance:

Hope everyone had a great weekend and Mother's Day!

Here's a pic of me and my little girl from today :flower:
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1431300795226.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## catmummyof4

Funny thing with my first i had nothing to compare her too i was sooo desperate for a girl i convincd myself she was a boy but no. My second was same so i had mostly an idea and saw on scan she was. My son i knew from day 1 i didnt even doubt it. But this one i have no idea taken all my cravings from girls and my aversions from boy lol!! But still staying yellow team x


----------



## Embo78

catmummy I have my NT scan on Wednesday so I'll have the date properly confirmed then :thumbup: I was given the 14th November at my 8 weeks scan when I was put forward two days :)

I keep thinking girl this time. I felt so terrible through first tri which I also did with my two girls but with my boys I had barely any symptoms apart from tiredness. I'm thrown off with the lack of sweet cravings though so then I think boy :dohh: Only 27 weeks(ish) til we find out :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Dhb my son has loads of girly cloth nappies/diapers. His favourite is his bum genius Piccadilly circus, which is very pink.


----------



## Embo78

Mrsbump my son LOVES pink too! I don't mind but my hubby gets a bit touchy about it :haha:


----------



## Twag

crazycatlady5 said:


> For those of you finding out if it's a boy or girl - do any of you feel like you're in the minority?
> 
> Before I got pregnant people kept talking about how "everyone" finds out these days.... But I really do NOT find that. I feel like I'm one of the few I know finding out, I'm not referring to here on bnb obviously, as we are pregnant women. But in my everyday life. I also feel like so many people who ask if I'm finding out then kind of judge me for wanting to find out. I feel such a negative reaction (again - not at all here on bnb, but in my everyday life). Has anyone else experienced this?

Yes I have found this both my sisters & brother never found out and think I am odd for wanting too but Dh and I are both planners (and impatients I might add) and so we need to know so we can plan :shrug:

I think it is personal choice and not anyone elses business tbh


----------



## Amcolecchi

I love seeing everyone's guess! I currently have a 13 month old son, so if I had a boy it would be nice too because I already have all the clothes. BUT It would be nice to have a girl! My husband's side is all boys so it would be nice to bring a girl on that side! AHH I am torn I want both haha! I grew up with two brothers and I liked it that way so I would like 2 boys and 1 girl lol!


----------



## Tricks26

Scan tomorrow so excited xxxxx


----------



## Twag

Enjoy your scan tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Good luck tomorrow for you scan I have mine as well supper nervous :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

I'm definitely finding out! With DS I REALLY wanted a boy..I was so sick with worry on the day of my anatomy scan with DS that I felt psychically ill. I wanted a boy so bad and was convinced it was a girl. Then when I saw it was a boy I instantly felt better:haha:. I always thought I would only want boys. And if I have another boy they will be close in age and prob best buddies and I'll already have all the boy stuff. But then just recently I started to think it would be nice to have a girl too. And this is our last baby so if its not a girl I will never know what its like to raise a girl. So honestly I will be happy either way. But I for sure want to be able to prepare my emotions for which ever sex it is and not have it all thrown at me on the day I give birth. Although we've all heard of cases where that happens anyways lol and they were wrong at guessing the gender.


----------



## MissyMojo

i had my NT scan this morning :D i knew my dates werent 100% no proper af to date from so just dated from +OPK which by my guess put me at 11+5ish, was totally expecting to get pushed back a few days but to my total suprise , bundlebean is a super grower and I've been moved forwards to 12+4!!! EDD is 19th now which is super spooky as this is the 3rd pregnancy to have that EDD (flump my mmc baby and Maddox my eldest - tho he came on 1st, he was impatient)


----------



## catmummyof4

Aw wish i had another scan x


----------



## Dill

Wanted to drop a quick update for the first page listing... Panorama test came back and baby is a BOY!!! :D


----------



## SweetV

Cute scan!
Yay for team blue!!


----------



## aley28

Aw congrats, Pickle!! :happydance: Gosh that makes my gender scan seem SO FAR AWAY! :haha:


----------



## TexMel

Hey all! NT scan went great today! Got to see baby moving again and kicking, saw the heart valves pumping and the brain. I'm so in love!

Finally made it fb official. Here's what I posted:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## catmummyof4

Aww pickle thats great was u hoping fr a boy? X


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Lovely scan pic and yay for our first gender reveal!


----------



## Embo78

Good luck with all the scans today :)

Mine's tomorrow eeeek!


----------



## MissyMojo

i need my EDD moving on the first page :D to the 19th :D


----------



## Twag

Congrats on team :blue: Pickle

Lovely scans :thumbup:

Good luck with Scans today ladies :dust:


----------



## CertainTurton

Missy, so cute. was it sucking its thumb in that picture?

Dill (where pickle come from?) - eeek a boy, how exciting. I just cannot wait for the 25th to come!


----------



## catmummyof4

Im having a meh kinda day too tired to do anything but too restless to relax lol x


----------



## MissyMojo

Hand was up by the face but wasn't clear ebough to see more detail :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats Dill!:happydance::blue:

Tex I made it FB official this weekend too. Mother's Day just seemed like the perfect to announce :)


----------



## Twag

:happydance: for making it official :thumbup:

Anyone else feel like it is dragging!! I have my next midwife appointment Tuesday 19 and hoping they listen for HB (I haven't heard it yet) but I did order myself a doppler today as I need the reassurance between long midwife appointments and then my scan seems like so far away (17 June) I want to know what we are having now so I can start planning etc :brat: :haha: impatient


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on the boy Dill!!! :blue:


It is dragging!!!! I got my bfp at 9dpo, so I feel like I've been pregnant forever already! :dohh:

I haven't heard HB either, but seen it on ultrasounds. Had my NT scan yesterday, but baby was asleep, got it to wake up but still not in the right position. So they are trying again next week. So NT scan agian next Monday and my doc appt on 26th. Should hear HB first time then :flower:


----------



## SweetV

My next appt is June 2nd and it seems forever away. I haven't seen baby since April 29th. I do have a doppler at home and I listen every day for just a second for reassurance. 
I would love to know what I'm having. 
Congrats to those with great scans and Dill for team blue!!

Mine and DH's 10 year anniversary is in June so I think I will announce then.


----------



## Dill

Thanks, ladies! We were really, really hoping for a boy, so we are both totally ecstatic about the news, and so are most of our family members. My sister has three girls and his has two, and the family is looking forward to the first grandson!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Dill how exciting I REALLY wanted a boy with my first too!

We hopefully find out Saturday what we are having...can't come soon enough! :wohoo:


----------



## catmummyof4

Lol i am gunna struggle to stay team yellow i can tell lol x


----------



## Embo78

Congrats on team blue dill :)

Scan in an hour. Sooo excited :)


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your scan Embo


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck Embo :)

I'm so excited for my gender scan - less than 2 weeks to wait!


----------



## Amcolecchi

cONGRATS!!! It's the opposite for us haha. All my husband's side is all boys so we are hoping to bring in the first girl!!!

How are you guys finding out early? The blood test? I don't think my OB does it...makes me sad because I have to wait FOREVER for the gender ultrasound!! lol 



Dill said:


> Thanks, ladies! We were really, really hoping for a boy, so we are both totally ecstatic about the news, and so are most of our family members. My sister has three girls and his has two, and the family is looking forward to the first grandson!!!


----------



## catmummyof4

Lol we dont have it here early either unless thers a pfoblem nd u have an amniosentisis orhowever its spelt lol xx


----------



## Twag

My gender scan is the 17 June and I am getting VERY impatient :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

Some of you ladies might remember I had a hyperactive thyroid and the midwives were going to check it again to see if it got better after first tri. Well it got worse:cry: I have to see a specialist now and I pray I don't have to take any medication. I really don't want to be on any while pregnant. :nope:


----------



## Twag

Mimzy I hope the specalist can put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm going to be an auntie again ! Me and my sister are due 8 weeks apart this time. We had our first children one day apart. So excited for our cousins who can grow up together again. So glad the doctors were wrong about the pregnancy not being viable. X


----------



## catmummyof4

Mimzy i felt like u but i hav to be on meds nd it sucks but i really hope u get to escape. 
Mrs bump im glad too thats great news about ur sister!

Me im in bloody bed again its crazing me i do the slightest bit of exercise and im wiped for the whole day! Grr xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mimzy3 said:


> Some of you ladies might remember I had a hyperactive thyroid and the midwives were going to check it again to see if it got better after first tri. Well it got worse:cry: I have to see a specialist now and I pray I don't have to take any medication. I really don't want to be on any while pregnant. :nope:

if you need them, it will be better to be on them than not, I only learnt 2 weeks ago mine was underactive and was prescribed meds for it, they are perfectly safe and I feel the benefits for baby make it worth it! it may not even be for the entire length of pregnancy as baby thyroid starts to function at 20 weeks so they do not need the hormones from us then 

I would guess it would possibly be better for your health if you needed tablets for it as well. 

hope it all works out ok :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Mrs Bump so pleased they were wrong and your sister pregnancy is ok :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mrs. Bump-same thing happened to my friend and she has a healthy 3 month old now! So happy for your sister!!And awesome you guys are due so close!


----------



## Dill

Amcolecchi said:


> cONGRATS!!! It's the opposite for us haha. All my husband's side is all boys so we are hoping to bring in the first girl!!!
> 
> How are you guys finding out early? The blood test? I don't think my OB does it...makes me sad because I have to wait FOREVER for the gender ultrasound!! lol

Yeah, we had the Panorama test done. I'm no spring chicken, and while I'm not yet at the age threshold for it to be considered medically necessary, I really wanted the reassurance of knowing that the baby was "okay" ... and finding out the gender was an added bonus!


----------



## WantaBelly

I cannot seem to keep up or find the time to keep up with everyone, I suppose this makes me a horrible bump buddie. :( 
I have my 12 week appointment tomorrow and the nurse called to tell me they don't have any of the Harmony testing kits so they will be using Panorama. Have any of you used this test before?


----------



## catmummyof4

WantaBelly said:


> I cannot seem to keep up or find the time to keep up with everyone, I suppose this makes me a horrible bump buddie. :(
> I have my 12 week appointment tomorrow and the nurse called to tell me they don't have any of the Harmony testing kits so they will be using Panorama. Have any of you used this test before?

dill has had hers hun and your not wer still early days so finding something to talk about all the time is hard so dw :)


----------



## littlesteph

got my consultant appointment through this morning. feel a little worried about it, In my last pregnancies they were at a midwife lead unit, this time its at the hospital, could be because we live in a different area now, I am worried they are going to say something is wrong with baby as it was measuring small at the scan. on the plus side ive finally stopped losing weight and finally started gaining, still 7lbs down from pre-pregnancy weight though.


----------



## littlesteph

mrs_bump so glad your sister's pregnancy is ok.
me and my sister in law were due the same day with our firsts, ended u being born almost a month apart though.


----------



## Embo78

Scan went fab. Here's our little baby nando and Facebook announcement :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Embo78

Whoops wouldn't let me upload two pics!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MummyM86

Hi all

Congrats to all on their scans already! Somebeautiful pics there!

II'm very jealous, a lot of you ladies are talking about their gender scans and I haven't even had my dating scan yet! Oh well, only 6 more days to go.

I was signed off work last week due to how bad my "morning" sickness was. Feeling a bit better on that side of things but I'm not sure how I'm going to get through the day without an hours kip around lunch time when I go back tomorrow!:cry:


----------



## Mimzy3

Thank you for the kind words ladies:flower:
*
Celtic* that is good to know that I won't have to be on it the whole pregnancy hopefully. I had more test done today and they said I'm stable but will need to start some medication. I have an appointment with the specialist next week to discuss.


----------



## Dill

WantaBelly said:


> I cannot seem to keep up or find the time to keep up with everyone, I suppose this makes me a horrible bump buddie. :(
> I have my 12 week appointment tomorrow and the nurse called to tell me they don't have any of the Harmony testing kits so they will be using Panorama. Have any of you used this test before?

Haha, read one post above yours -- I did! I think Panorama actually has higher accuracy ratings than the harmony. You can find all their details on their website - Panorama.


----------



## WantaBelly

Dill said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to keep up or find the time to keep up with everyone, I suppose this makes me a horrible bump buddie. :(
> I have my 12 week appointment tomorrow and the nurse called to tell me they don't have any of the Harmony testing kits so they will be using Panorama. Have any of you used this test before?
> 
> Haha, read one post above yours -- I did! I think Panorama actually has higher accuracy ratings than the harmony. You can find all their details on their website - Panorama.Click to expand...

How long did it take you to get the results Dill? And did you find out the gender too?


----------



## Dill

WantaBelly said:


> How long did it take you to get the results Dill? And did you find out the gender too?

I got the results in 9 days, though I believe my clinic actually received them in 8. Receiving the gender results was optional, but we opted to do so (and it's a boy :blue:)!


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats Dill!!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Had 16 week midwife appt today. No issues detected but she also couldn't find the heartbeat. Lots of placenta whooshing and chord whooshing but no horses hooves. She said the consultant would try again in Monday. Kind of expecting it. Hope they find it on Monday though, it doesn't help my paranoia.


----------



## TexMel

Mrs_Bump said:


> Had 16 week midwife appt today. No issues detected but she also couldn't find the heartbeat. Lots of placenta whooshing and chord whooshing but no horses hooves. She said the consultant would try again in Monday. Kind of expecting it. Hope they find it on Monday though, it doesn't help my paranoia.

Mrs Bump, just curious, what were they using to listen to the heartbeat? When that did not work, did they not have other options to use?

A few weeks ago my dr couldn't find the baby with an abdominal scan, so she tried vaginally and there it was. This time around we could see baby on abdominal scan immediately.


----------



## TexMel

Embo78 said:


> Scan went fab. Here's our little baby nando and Facebook announcement :)

This is genius!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It's just a hand held Doppler, it's not unusual to not hear the heartbeat at this gestation because the baby is only small, it just makes me nervous. The consultant is at the hospital so if they can't find it on Monday they may do a quick scan, if only because I'm a higher risk of 2nd/3rd tri miscarriage.


----------



## Dill

I'm surprised they didn't do a transvaginal ultrasound to see if they could visually locate a heartbeat. That's standard procedure at the clinic I go to, if they can't find the heartbeat with the doppler. I'm so sorry you're stuck waiting!


----------



## MissyMojo

midwives in the uk only have dopplers , we have to go to hospitals for scans, 
also midwives wont spend as long looking for HB due to time constraints 

:hug: mrsbump x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

They don't have that kind of equipment at the gp's surgery. Even if she had referred me for a scan it would be unlikely to have been before my appt on Monday. I checked my diary from my first pregnancy and the same thing happened. Basically the consultant couldn't find it either so did a quick scan which showed Daniel was a lot higher and further back than usual.


----------



## Dill

Oh, that sucks! My midwife has all the basic stuff at her disposal, and is actually more willing to spend time with patients than the OBs are (one reason I opted for a midwife instead) but I also go specifically to a women's clinic, and I'm in the US. I would be so frustrated by that system! :(


----------



## Mimzy3

Same here Dill that is one of the reason's I switched to a midwife vs OB. They are more willing to spend time with you. 

Mrs_Bump I'm from the states so unsure what is a consultant? I'm surprised at almost 16 weeks they weren't able to find it with a doppler but it has to make you feel better knowing that happen last preg. too and everything was fine.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It's really not that unusual not to hear the hb at 16 weeks. A consultant is an obgyn, you only see them in the uk if you are high risk. I am happy with the system we have here. Just have to hope all is ok on Monday. I'm only scared because of knowing I'm at a higher risk.


----------



## aley28

I hope you hear the heartbeat on Monday, Mrs_Bump!


----------



## Dill

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Melsue129

Hey sounds like everyone is doing well.. 

as for missing heartbeats with dopplers.. last time I went to the drs she couldnt find it on the doppler sent me in for a quick scan and there it was.. they said the placenta showing on the front will cause that to happen also.. i have to be patient when I try my at home doppler, sometimes it takes a while to hear the heart beat because of that.. 

ASM - we rec'd my blood work back from the chromosomes abnormalties tests because Im over 35 and everything came back low risk!!! yay!! and we found out the sex through the blood work too and its a BOY!!! :blue: We did a reveal with the family lastnight.. hide some balloons in a box and had our daughter cut the string to open the box to reveal blue balloons.. What a good time! So happy!


----------



## Dill

Congrats on the boy!


----------



## catmummyof4

O poor mrs bump ur not having a great time r u? Xxx


----------



## catmummyof4

Afm im not well today again so my partners taken kids all 3 so i can rest bless his heart he was crazing me yesterday with his foul mood but hes lovely today. I was watching old episodes of one born last night and its just hit me that will be me and i cried at every birth. Xx


----------



## Twag

Mrs Bump my 16 week midwife appointment is on Tuesday and I am super paranoid she isn't going to find the HB and tell me that baby isn't growing properly :wacko:

:hugs: sure all will be okay for both of us :hugs:

Congerats on Team :blue:


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats Melsue! Boys are wonderful!:cloud9:

So far we are only team blue! Hopefully I'll find out tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## catmummyof4

Mimzy is ur gender scan tomorrow thats early! Lol i ddint think they could see until 16 weeks lol. Good luck what are you hoping for x


----------



## catmummyof4

Haha had to do it melsue wer lemons tomorow yeeey lol


----------



## Mimzy3

catmummyof3 said:


> Mimzy is ur gender scan tomorrow thats early! Lol i ddint think they could see until 16 weeks lol. Good luck what are you hoping for x

Going to a private gender scan because my midwife won't do one till 20 weeks and I'm anxious to know so we can get started on the rooms. I have a toddler that I want to transition him out of the crib and such... I'm 15 weeks according to my early dating scan...my ticker is off of FF. They can tell the gender even earlier! I've known women who found out at 12 weeks! Even though I hear that early is iffy because the parts can look the same then. But by 14 weeks there should be definite male or female parts. If they can't make a for sure determination we go back a week later. 

With my first I REALLY wanted a boy. This time around I'm okay with either one. On one hand a girl might be more exciting because we don't have one but then again more nerve racking too. And if I have another boy they will be the best of buddies :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mimzy3 said:


> catmummyof3 said:
> 
> 
> Mimzy is ur gender scan tomorrow thats early! Lol i ddint think they could see until 16 weeks lol. Good luck what are you hoping for x
> 
> Going to a private gender scan because my midwife won't do one till 20 weeks and I'm anxious to know so we can get started on the rooms. I have a toddler that I want to transition him out of the crib and such... I'm 15 weeks according to my early dating scan...my ticker is off of FF. They can tell the gender even earlier! I've known women who found out at 12 weeks! Even though I hear that early is iffy because the parts can look the same then. But by 14 weeks there should be definite male or female parts. If they can't make a for sure determination we go back a week later.
> 
> With my first I REALLY wanted a boy. This time around I'm okay with either one. On one hand a girl might be more exciting because we don't have one but then again more nerve racking too. And if I have another boy they will be the best of buddies :)Click to expand...

 
yea you can tell at 12 weeks to 14 by nub theory potty shots are not very accurate between those weeks as both boys and girls have a protrusion but at 15 weeks onwards you should be able to tell :happydance:

good luck at the scan


----------



## Melsue129

Good luck Mimzy!!!! Let us hear what you find....


----------



## catmummyof4

Ooo i never knew lol thats great if i wasnt staying :yellow: i think i would want one how exciting what time? X


----------



## WantaBelly

How exciting Mimzy!

Can ya'll go to the gender prediction thread and have a look at my nub shot for me and tell me whatcha think?


----------



## CelticNiamh

WantaBelly said:


> How exciting Mimzy!
> 
> Can ya'll go to the gender prediction thread and have a look at my nub shot for me and tell me whatcha think?

I had a look :flower: you should stick it on ingender as well


----------



## WantaBelly

CelticNiamh said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> How exciting Mimzy!
> 
> Can ya'll go to the gender prediction thread and have a look at my nub shot for me and tell me whatcha think?
> 
> I had a look :flower: you should stick it on ingender as wellClick to expand...

Thanks! I put it on ingender and also updated to add the video link. It may give more clues as to the gender.


----------



## CelticNiamh

WantaBelly said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> How exciting Mimzy!
> 
> Can ya'll go to the gender prediction thread and have a look at my nub shot for me and tell me whatcha think?
> 
> I had a look :flower: you should stick it on ingender as wellClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I put it on ingender and also updated to add the video link. It may give more clues as to the gender.Click to expand...

off to ingender to see what they think!!! I can not make to much out on the video you can kinda see nub at the start I think baby rolled over then :) cute video though


----------



## CelticNiamh

CelticNiamh said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> How exciting Mimzy!
> 
> Can ya'll go to the gender prediction thread and have a look at my nub shot for me and tell me whatcha think?
> 
> I had a look :flower: you should stick it on ingender as wellClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I put it on ingender and also updated to add the video link. It may give more clues as to the gender.Click to expand...
> 
> off to ingender to see what they think!!! I can not make to much out on the video you can kinda see nub at the start I think baby rolled over then :) cute video thoughClick to expand...


OOOH I must be getting better see I am not the only one leaning more boy to girl :hugs: I posted my picture as well I hope they are right about my nub shot :happydance:


----------



## catmummyof4

Wantabelly am i reading that right your on baby number 10? Xx


----------



## WantaBelly

catmummyof3 said:
 

> Wantabelly am i reading that right your on baby number 10? Xx

Yes! My oldest two have gone to college and we have a very busy full house but I wouldn't have it any other way! My husband just finished up his Master's and I started back to college myself last semester. Other than that I am a full time mom/soccer coach/chauffer/cook/maid..... lol

I wouldn't trade it for the world!


----------



## catmummyof4

Woooow hats off to you my lady thats amazing i thought id struggle with 4 haha wat r u hoping fr this time x


----------



## catmummyof4

Im now a lemon and last night i swear i was seeing where top of my uterus was (about an inch under my belly button which is right fr fourth baby) and just in that there was a round hard ball (i was pressing quite firm) that was there then wasnt so im pretty sure that was baby x


----------



## CelticNiamh

WantaBelly excellent :thumbup: I am on my 7th baby :happydance:


----------



## DHBH0930

13 weeks! I'm considering it 2nd trimester :happydance: Starting to feel better. Not taking the unisom/B6 everyday anymore. still very tired though, but I'm not sleeping well at night so that isn't helping my fatigue. 2nd try for NT scan tomorrow, and 3 weeks till my gender scan!!!!


----------



## WantaBelly

catmummyof3 said:


> Woooow hats off to you my lady thats amazing i thought id struggle with 4 haha wat r u hoping fr this time x

I am hoping for a little :blue: FX'd


----------



## WantaBelly

CelticNiamh said:


> WantaBelly excellent :thumbup: I am on my 7th baby :happydance:

I just love seeing other large families!


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I totally consider 13 weeks to be second tri! :winkwink:

AFM: I'm STILL SICK, and sick of it now! 16 weeks tomorrow. I truly thought I'd be DONE with morning sickness by this point, but no. :growlmad: I'm just tired of being so well acquainted with my toilet! 

My next appointment is on Wednesday, and I'm DYING to hear the heartbeat again! The movements I was feeling around weeks 12/13 have gone and now I just get tiny flutters that are so easy to miss. I'm thinking this must be because baby has moved up and has more space, but at the same time it makes me worry. So I'll feel much better to know that everything is OK in there. :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

WantaBelly said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> WantaBelly excellent :thumbup: I am on my 7th baby :happydance:
> 
> I just love seeing other large families!Click to expand...

I do as well :flower: and I am so leaning boy for you :winkwink:


----------



## WantaBelly

aley28 said:


> DHBH, I totally consider 13 weeks to be second tri! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM: I'm STILL SICK, and sick of it now! 16 weeks tomorrow. I truly thought I'd be DONE with morning sickness by this point, but no. :growlmad: I'm just tired of being so well acquainted with my toilet!
> 
> My next appointment is on Wednesday, and I'm DYING to hear the heartbeat again! The movements I was feeling around weeks 12/13 have gone and now I just get tiny flutters that are so easy to miss. I'm thinking this must be because baby has moved up and has more space, but at the same time it makes me worry. So I'll feel much better to know that everything is OK in there. :wacko:

aley28, I sure hope you get to feeling better soon hun, sending prayers your way!


----------



## aley28

WantaBelly said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> DHBH, I totally consider 13 weeks to be second tri! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM: I'm STILL SICK, and sick of it now! 16 weeks tomorrow. I truly thought I'd be DONE with morning sickness by this point, but no. :growlmad: I'm just tired of being so well acquainted with my toilet!
> 
> My next appointment is on Wednesday, and I'm DYING to hear the heartbeat again! The movements I was feeling around weeks 12/13 have gone and now I just get tiny flutters that are so easy to miss. I'm thinking this must be because baby has moved up and has more space, but at the same time it makes me worry. So I'll feel much better to know that everything is OK in there. :wacko:
> 
> aley28, I sure hope you get to feeling better soon hun, sending prayers your way!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:
I shouldn't complain - it HAS gotten better. I was sick all day before, and now its just in the mornings. But I'm just friggen tired of it! Argh. I was sure I was past the morning sickness by this point in my first pregnancy?!? (And didn't have to deal with it at all the second go-round!)


----------



## catmummyof4

O bless ya aley wishing u get better

wantabelly hoping fr a boy for you

afm i think im changing my mind and want to find out the sex i really want a girl but id b happy with a boy lol xx


----------



## littlesteph

I feel like I've gone back in time, 13 weeks tomorrow, was 13+1 at my scan but they put me back almost 2 weeks, still don't think it's right, looks like i'm in for a tiny baby if baby was as small as they said. been going to bed before half 9 at lot recently just tired. tmi anyone else struggling to have sex? for me we haven't been able to, not because I don't want to but because everything is so tight down there. sorry random.


----------



## catmummyof4

My sex drive has died im too tired and spd hurts also im extremely hot lol so i wouldnt really no atm xx


----------



## MissyMojo

My oh has been away for weeks, so I'm.actually gagging for sex!! 


Spent a little bit of time.listening to bundlebean on the doppler tonight. Omg did I have to chase them around a bit! So so active, heard lots of kicks and movement, cannot wait til I can feel it, kind of in pregnancy limbo, don't feel pregnant, don't look pregnant....


----------



## DHBH0930

Ugh, sex doesn't interest me at all right now. Between nausea, fatigue and more importantly bloating and HORRIBLE GAS, just don't feel sexy :dohh: DH understands, hopefully will start feeling more like doing it in the next few weeks.

So funny that this group is so far the opposite of the one with my DD, it was way more team :pink:, so far team :blue: is taking a quick lead on this one! 4:0 so far!!! :baby: can't wait to hear more gender results! And my own of course! :winkwink:


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm starting to feel normal again, sex drive has picked up again a bit. Dh is away now though :( I'm in second trimester now and loving it! Nausea dying down and getting a touch more energy!

Can't wait till we find out if it's a boy or girl! Have to wait another month for next scan!


----------



## ambernwxo

Oh my gosh, I've neglected BnB way more than I thought! I've been super busy traveling and visiting family for a few weeks, and since I live over 1,000 miles away from them, everyone wanted as much "amber time" in as possible lol

As for how I'm feeling lately, I really can't complain too much right now.. I went about 5 days where I was extremely hungry but as soon as there was food in front of me I felt sick and couldn't eat. It was awful - I even tried to force myself to eat some little things but that backfired on me and just made me feel even worse. It's gotten better now and honestly the only thing I'm feeling now is headaches sometimes and getting really lightheaded randomly while standing up - a few times I thought I was going to faint. 

My husband just got back home a couple days ago from being away for 6 weeks, I drove 9 hours to spend a weekend with him the weekend before last, so with that weekend plus the days he's been back home and the days before he left, our sex life has been pretty active - 'Active' meaning at least twice a day :blush: lol So I guess I got kind of lucky with my sex drive staying almost as high as it was before I got pregnant..

My next appointment is Wednesday, and it'll be the first time hearing the heart beat :happydance: what's even better is my husband will be able to go with me to this one - he wasn't able to for my first appointment and ultrasound so we're both really excited we get to experience the heart beat for the first time together.


----------



## catmummyof4

Aww i really feel for you ladies that partners are away i couldnt survive without mine atm spd has me crippled it huuuurts so so bad i cant really do anything x


----------



## CertainTurton

so sorry for you ladies still with sicknesshope it passes for you quickly. 
Cat - how horrible you are already suffering, I hope it doesn't get too much worse too quickly. 

I too don't know how you ladies cope without dh, mines been away for a week and I really struggled with lone parenting, pregnancy tiredness and laryngitis! So happy he is back now,made me realise how much I rely on him forlittle things (mainly toddler distraction). Re sex life, ours is always fairly slow but I have found my drive is massively increased in the last 2 weeks, I certainly didn't get tjis with dd so its quite nice but I agree with the pp (can't scroll up to see) that sex does feel different and was a bit uncomfortable after but hoping it will improve with practice :haha: If its really uncomfortable maybe just try to connect without full sex? I regret how we let it slip when I was preg with dd and you certainly need to make the most before baby comes as it will take a back seat for a while. 
Wishing I had a bigger bump at the mo and soooo excited to find out the gender in a week! !! Hoping for a boy this time.


----------



## littlesteph

glad to see its not just me not having sex, just lately I have no interest, didn't have that with the boys, with the boys I had quite a high sex drive. I feel sorry for hubby, he's always had a high sex drive.
on another note, ended up the hospital this afternoon with bad pains, when she tested my pee sample she seemed concerned, so she sent it off and put me on antibiotics and treating me for a water infection. been sleeping quite a bit as well, hoping I get some energy back soon, had to nap twice today, can't nap in the week because of working and having 2 little ones.


----------



## catmummyof4

O no littlesteph at least your on th antibiotics now. R u still getting pains? Xx


----------



## littlesteph

no, luckily pains have stopped. just hope I don't get them again, not until t least late 3rd tri anyways lol :)


----------



## catmummyof4

Me to lol did it feel like labour? How scary lol. Iv got gp this morning with a long list siggh i hate drs lol x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Glad the pains have stopped Steph. Feel so nervous for consultant appt this afternoon that I'm shaking. Its a combination of not hearing the heartbeat Thursday and finding out my treatment options. Although I keep saying to myself at least they're aware and monitoring me this time.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hope all is feeling better now Steph and the antibiotics should help!

Huge hugs MrsBump. Im sure it is scary and I hope you have lots of reassurance this time, its good they are keeping a close eye on you!


----------



## catmummyof4

Good luck mrs bump keep us updated x


----------



## Mimzy3

Team Blue here :blue: for those of you that didn't see on FB. So far we only have boys right? Its still super early though! 

I've been feeling good for the most part. But I'm also still taking my b6/unisome meds last time I stopped them I got really sick and have a busy weekend so not going to try stopping again till next week. 

With DS I felt movements very early and I know I was feeling him more by 15 weeks. This one I was feeling movements but not anymore. I thought with the second you would feel it more? Had the US this weekend and he was moving all around but I couldn't feel it :shrug: 

As for sex drive I feel up to it but by the time DS goes to bed... I always end up falling asleep before DH. Its been since Thurs night. :shy: I know I need to try and make more of an effort for DH. Maybe tonight!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy-Congrats on team Blue!!! I am only 14 weeks prego so I wont know for 6 more weeks! Haha I am counting down!! I'm not sure what I want lol. I already have a son so another boy would be nice since I have everything and they will be close in age but a girl would be nice too!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Appt was a bit shambolic but we heard babies heartbeat for about 5 beats before it disappeared again. I have lots of risk factors for blood clots and preeclampsia and a small baby so I now have referrals coming out my ears. They also want me to take fragmin injections throughout pregnancy. I'm not that pleased about this as I had them postnatally with Daniel and I looked like a victim of some horrible beating. I'm dyspraxic so constantly falling over.


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations Mimzy!!


----------



## Twag

Congrats mimzy on team :blue:

Hugs Mrs_bump I am glad they are keeping a close eye on you 

4more weeks until ny next scan and finding out if we are pink or blue yippee and my midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon I am nervous about her not finding the heartbeat tho


----------



## aley28

Mrs Bump, I'm glad you were able to hear the heartbeat, even if just for a few beats! I hope that settled some worries for you :hugs: Though it does sound like you're in for a complicated time with all the other stuff. :hugs:

Congratulations on :blue:, Mimzy!


----------



## CertainTurton

Congrats on team blue mimzy. this time next week I will know....eeeek!

MrsBump - so sorry you are having a hard time of it. I had those injections after dd so i know what a pain they are. I currently looked like a state too as im on aspirin so bruising soooo easily! I hope they referrals aren't too annoying but at least you are in good hands and I hope the hb reassured you a bit. My baby is always wriggling around so I don't often get longer than that to hear, its there and thats the main thing :)

AFM - I have been finding if I have been busy (and possibly over doing it) i am getting period type cramps, does anyone else get this? Should I be worrying about it? My work is really quite physical so I have to lift heavy bags, really hoping I can keep this up until the 4th Aug!


----------



## catmummyof4

Mrs bump i have to have daily injrctiins too they make me cry im such a wooss lol... 

Everyones having the sex they want i bet il b the only one who doesnt haha x


----------



## Mimzy3

Thank you ladies:flower:

Mrs_Bump I'm sure you are relieved you were able to hear the HB though! I'm sorry it sounds like you're going to have a rough pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

catmummyof3 said:


> Me to lol did it feel like labour? How scary lol. Iv got gp this morning with a long list siggh i hate drs lol x

kinda felt like start of, pains back again, not as bad though, never went into labour naturally, as was induced with my first. and second was planned section. hope gp went well x


----------



## littlesteph

my gel arrived for my Doppler today, had to order extra a only got a tiny tube with my Doppler, love listening to baby's heartbeat. 

congrats to those who've found out baby's gender.
when pregnant with my boys everyone seemed to be having girls, maybe i'll have a girl this time lol

pain is back, one side this time rather then all the way across, its like sharp period pains.


----------



## aley28

littlesteph, is that round ligament pain maybe?


----------



## catmummyof4

littlesteph said:


> catmummyof3 said:
> 
> 
> Me to lol did it feel like labour? How scary lol. Iv got gp this morning with a long list siggh i hate drs lol x
> 
> kinda felt like start of, pains back again, not as bad though, never went into labour naturally, as was induced with my first. and second was planned section. hope gp went well xClick to expand...

Erm mostly well yh thnks fr asking iv got a lot of pain tonight had to take my cocodamol and got bit upset but need to hold it together!!! :haha:


----------



## catmummyof4

Has anyone else noticed just how many boys there are coming?? Its making me nervous :haha: im trying not to want one more then the other but im secretly preying for a girl :haha:


----------



## EleanoirRigby

I have such a strong feeling that I'm having a boy, mainly because this pregnancy is completely different than what I had with my daughter. Regardless, I'll be smitten and blessed to have a healthy baby no matter the sex, there's just a gut feeling that I have a little Oliver James roaming around in there.


----------



## catmummyof4

Thats a lovely name hun x


----------



## Twag

I have strong girl vibes not too much longer to wait


----------



## crazycatlady5

Everyone I know except for two former coworkers who has had a baby in the last two years has had a boy. So that's something like 6 boys to two girls. And that's not counting you ladies on this board, it's all boys! At some point there needs to be some girls. 

Although it doesn't always even out, the grade six group at my school that I teach at has about 30 students, only 5 girls...


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats on team :blue: mimzy! I have my gender scan a week today! Can't wait!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

There are more boys than girls born although the difference isn't huge. 107 boys to 100 girls. I personally know a lot more toddler boys than girls though. In my nct group its 8 boys to 2 girls so far.


----------



## catmummyof4

Its madness really haha i so want a girl. when i had my first it was a huuge boy boon i convinced myself she was a he and when she came out i was so so shocked i hope its the same this time xx


----------



## Sunny27

Dh and I wouldn't mind boy or girl, but everyone in our family seems to want a boy.


----------



## littlesteph

aley28 said:


> littlesteph, is that round ligament pain maybe?

not sure, don't remember having all the time with the others


----------



## littlesteph

most family and friends seem to think we might have a girl just because this one I've been a lot more sicker then I was with the boys and theres a lot more I can't eat or drink.


----------



## aley28

I accidentally called my bump a "she" the other day :blush: We won't know for another month, but apparently I'm quite convinced its a girl in there!:haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

I read some where that part of the reason there are more boys than girls being born now is because of IVF. I guess with IVF your chances for having a boy are higher. Although I know a coworker who had IVF and had a girl so thats not ALWAYS the case obviously.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Most of what I've read suggests its evolutionary as its found globally. Boys aren't as hardy as girls and the numbers even out by 22.


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_Bump said:


> Most of what I've read suggests its evolutionary as its found globally. Boys aren't as hardy as girls and the numbers even out by 22.

Ekk now thats a scary statistic!


----------



## Twag

I keep calling baby she ooops


----------



## littlesteph

I keep doing the same, doesn't help everyone around me keeps calling my bump a she as well.


----------



## TexMel

I'm whole heartedly convinced I'm having a boy. Since it's my first, I will be completely elated either way, but in my mind it's already a boy.


----------



## catmummyof4

My bumps been a she all the way but thts more a want then a feeling :haha: xx


----------



## Smile181c

Is anyone else feeling ridiculously thirsty all the time?! No matter how much I drink I just cannot quench it! :grr:


----------



## MissyMojo

I just lost my breakfast :cry: first and hopefully last time I hate being sick, 

I feel more tired now than I did in the early weeks


----------



## Mimzy3

Smile Oh my gosh I've been so thirsty the past couple of days! LOL I guess that is good though because than we are getting plenty of fluids. I've been drinking just water or green tea.


----------



## Sunny27

15 week apt went well yesterday. Only 3 more weeks until gender scan.


----------



## Smile181c

Glad everything was ok Sunny :)

Mimzy, so happy I'm not the only one lol people keep scaring me with Gestational Diabetes but I don't know anything about it!


----------



## Melsue129

Glad everyones doing okay in here.... I'm quite thirsty as well but keep eatting juicy watermelon.. Yum!!


----------



## aley28

Appointment today!

Fast. Heartbeat in the 140s, he didn't even have to search for it - baby was exactly where he set the doppler :haha: Ah, what a beautiful sound though :cloud9:

Anatomy scan June 17 at 10:30am! :yipee:


----------



## CertainTurton

Also really thirsty and keep having the dilemma in the night, im thirsty but if I drink I will need the loo AGAIN...

Mimsy- be careful how much green tea you drink as the tannin can inhibit iron absorption.


----------



## Mimzy3

CertainTurton said:


> Also really thirsty and keep having the dilemma in the night, im thirsty but if I drink I will need the loo AGAIN...
> 
> Mimsy- be careful how much green tea you drink as the tannin can inhibit iron absorption.

Thank you I did not know this :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

anti-sickness tablets don't seem to be working as well at the moment, still trying to force myself to eat 3 meals a day, which doesn't always work. 
not had to much pain today. still had some though.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aley I have my next scan at the exact same time and date as you!

I've been thirsty too! Was wondering if it was related!

I had to buy some warm weather mat clothes today! Was boiling in my first few mat things, needed some capris desperately! Also got a few tank top and tshirts.


----------



## aley28

Haha, crazycatlady! That's awesome! I'm happy its a morning appointment, because I won't have to wait all day that day to see the baby! :haha: Will also FINALLY announce on Facebook after we know the gender! :happydance:

Warm weather! Jealous. We literally had snow on the ground this morning. Crazy weather. :wacko: Looking forward to some warmer weather though -- gonna have to hunt down some maternity tank tops. I'm also desperate for a bra that will just magically keep growing with the girls, as every time I look in the mirror, i've gone up another cup size. :growlmad:


----------



## Smile181c

Glad your scan went well Aley! 

I managed to fit into a pair of my non mat jeans this morning! :shock: I tried it just for "fun" and I can't do the button up comfortably but they went on and they're staying up with a hairbobble through the loops :haha: I'm taking that as a win for the day :rofl:

5 days til my gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## Tricks26

Team yellow for us as hubby thinks that's it's the only real surprise you get in life nice sentiment but I'm dying to know lol :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Tricks26 said:


> Team yellow for us as hubby thinks that's it's the only real surprise you get in life nice sentiment but I'm dying to know lol :)

Did you find out with your first or was that a surprise too? Probs to you for going along with DH I couldn't do it! :haha:


----------



## crazycatlady5

My Dh says the opposite - says baby is a new member of our family and not a Christmas present, doesn't need to be a surprise lol. Funny how guys can have such strong opinions on finding out or not!

Aley where do you live that is still snowing?? We didn't get a single snow day here this year!


----------



## catmummyof4

I cant remember who posted what baby brain to the extreme!! About being thirsty thought it was just me. Iv never really been able to sleep with my mouth closed but just slightly breathing with my mouth open nd my mouth is sandpaper dry i woke up this morning with cracked lip and sore mouth :( 

where on earth is still snowing? I hate snow lol

we wasnt going to find out the sex but i want a girl so bad that if its a boy i will be so disapointed (your the only people im telling that to ) and will feel like a terrible person for feeling that so want to be able to get used to it. My oh was just going along with wat i wanted lmao

iv got bigger but bellys still fat and wobbly underneath so feeling kinda disgusting atm
spd still hurts so taking it easy today after long few days x


----------



## catmummyof4

I cant remember who posted what baby brain to the extreme!! About being thirsty thought it was just me. Iv never really been able to sleep with my mouth closed but just slightly breathing with my mouth open nd my mouth is sandpaper dry i woke up this morning with cracked lip and sore mouth :( 

where on earth is still snowing? I hate snow lol

we wasnt going to find out the sex but i want a girl so bad that if its a boy i will be so disapointed (your the only people im telling that to ) and will feel like a terrible person for feeling that so want to be able to get used to it. My oh was just going along with wat i wanted lmao

iv got bigger but bellys still fat and wobbly underneath so feeling kinda disgusting atm
spd still hurts so taking it easy today after long few days x


----------



## ambernwxo

We finally got to hear the heart beat a couple days ago :D my husband teared up, it was so cute lol.. Too many people in my family (including me) have had father issues and grew up without a stable father figure, so seeing how involved my husband wants to be and how much he already loves our baby makes me so emotional sometimes.. We were both holding back tears while listening to it lol. 

I am kind of worried now though - my doctor said there was protein in my urine, for this appointment and also at my first appt at 8 weeks.. so I'm doing the 24 hour test now.. I'm trying to stay positive about it to not stress myself out over something I don't even know is happening, but being pregnant with my first makes me curious and worried about everything.. I'm crossing my fingers I just wasn't drinking as much water as I should have been and have been downing tons of water and nothing else since the appointment.. 

Has anyone else had to do the 24 hour urine test, either with this pregnancy or past ones..?


----------



## aley28

Haha!! I live in Wyoming -- midwest USA. I've seen snow here as late as early June :winkwink: although usually it stops snowing around the first half of April! Really hoping that that was the last bit of snow we see until October though!

catmummyof3, I am the same -- I gotta know the gender for possible disappointment reasons. :blush: I've been trying to mentally prepare myself for weeks now in case its a boy!

AFM;
I've been off my sickness meds since Monday, and I've not really thrown up since then - though done some serious dry heaving a couple of times. I'm nauseous a LOT, but I can handle nausea when it comes with the perk of not having to choke down that damn pill. And phenergan causes drowsiness... so its nice to finally be able to stay awake all day long [most days].

My SPD is getting worse, or maybe I'm just overdoing it. I can't wait for school to be out for the summer so that I can do smaller bursts of activity at a time. :wacko: Sleeping/getting comfortable in bed is nearly impossible right now because of SPD pain. :growlmad:


----------



## aley28

I hope everything comes back OK with the urine test, amberwxo! And yay for hearing the heartbeat for the firs time -- most beautiful noise ever, isn't it? :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Ambernwxo I haven't had the test personally but a friend of mine did. I hope it goes well for you.
Been thoroughly messed around by hospital here. So tired of the visits already. I know it's all to minimise the risk but it's exhausting.


----------



## Mimzy3

I also wanted to find out the gender in order to prepare not only psychically with the room, clothes and such but also mentally! I think thats great though for the people that can wait to find out.:thumbup:

I live in IL so I understand the cold and snow :dohh: We had snow just last month too. And it was only a high of 52 the other day. The only reason I stay in the Midwest is because of my family. I really hate that we only get 2 months of summer! :growlmad:

It anyone else battling constipation? Ugh I keep getting backed up I was like this with DS too!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy-I live in Ohio, so I understand about the weather! We are only here for family and friends too! But it has been super nice this Spring/Summer besides the other day was like only 65! I have been constipated too!! Probably because I am having a hard time eating cooked vegetables. I do eat raw ones tho, that's about all I can stomach!!


----------



## Yammas

Is 13 weeks second tri I read somewhere it's 14? I finally have a due date (was unsure of lmp) it's currently set at November 26th :D


----------



## aley28

I consider 13 weeks second tri. :winkwink:


----------



## littlesteph

same weeks is second tri.

random heartburn has started. don't remember getting it this early with the boys. midwife on Wednesday, hoping she will refer me for a growth scan, should be getting them anyway as she has put baby as high risk.


----------



## catmummyof4

Amber i had to with my 1st but cant remember y sorry haha hav thy said what theyr doing the test to find?

Aley thanks for saying ud be disapointed too i dont feel such a monster now lmfao my spd is bad too i got a full length body pillow the other day and its heaven!! X


----------



## catmummyof4

Afm not that much to relay still battling the weight but had a reaaaly bad week this week woops. I keep looking at baby clothes i cant wait until i can but seeriously everyones finding out gender etc now iv got 5 weeks until my apptment!! I think il b the last to know :'( xx


----------



## catmummyof4

Mornin ladies ohs bday today im sooo tired and feel like my insides r stretching not much fun but wer off out for a meal later nomnom franky and bennies lush xx


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies hope you are all starting to feel a bit better. 
Im so excited. ..gender scan tomorrow! ! I too will be disappointed if it isn't a boy, mainly because dh is desperate for a boy so he will probably sulk if it's a girl and I hate him sulking. It will also be nice to have one of each. We did sway for a boy so fingers crossed!


----------



## littlesteph

hope your scan goes well


As for me hubby took the boys out this morning so I got to lay in, didn't wake up till half 10 oopps. got work at half 1 so should start getting ready, its just one of those days where all want to do is relax.


----------



## catmummyof4

Oo good luck certain im soo jelous i got 5 weeks :cry: but hav holiday before then so irs fine x


----------



## aley28

Oh, good luck with the scan tomorrow certain! :happydance: I hope your DH has no cause to sulk :winkwink:

littlesteph, sleeping until 10 sounds amazing! :haha: My toddler keeps insisting I get up around 6, which is just not cool!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Good luck on the gender scan tomorrow!

Sleeping till 10 does sound amazing! My girl is always up by 6/630. Today was 530 :coffee: which is still way better than yesterday, she was up at 130!!!:nope: no idea why, I tried everything for hours and couldn't get her back to sleep :sleep:

Less than 2 weeks till my gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

it was great, very much needed, so grateful to hubby for sorting out the boys this morning and taking them out, He took them to see their great gran parents, they live in the countryside so have a massive garden, they love it there. 

6 weeks till my gender scan. the last few weeks have really dragged so hoping the next 6 weeks don't


----------



## catmummyof4

Ohh myy goooddddd a few mights ago we moved our younvest i to a toddler bed and iv had nothing but grief!! Cos how fidgety and hot i get my oh is happy to sleep on th sofa but having to get up 100 times is killing meeee :cry: i needed to pee sooo bad about 5.30 but knew if i went tyler would be there straight away i even cinsidered peeing in the sjck bucket but thought that was just gross :haha: and i was right one bloody floorboard gave me away i could have cried! X


----------



## Smile181c

Have you had your scan yet certain? My gender scan is tomorrow!

Sorry to hear about your LO cat! I needed a wee at 4.30 this am and had to hold it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck at the gender scans today :flower:


----------



## CoralInGold

I find it so difficult to keep up with all you lovely ladies on this thread! Excited for everyone's gender scans! 

16 weeks today, wow! It seems to be going pretty fast. Can't wait for the 26th June when we go for the 20 week scan :cloud9: :cloud9: really hoping baby doesn't flash us :haha: would love to keep it a surprise this time around xx


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks ladies its a :blue: !!!!! following right on trend and no need for a sulking husband :) So happy. All looked good, right on track and was standing on his head. Was certainly not shy either :haha: Apparently I have an anterior placenta but don't think its a worry.
 



Attached Files:







boy_picmonkeyed.jpeg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 15









16w 2_picmonkeyed.jpeg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## aley28

LOL yep, that's a boy alright!! Congrats, Certain!! :yipee:


----------



## catmummyof4

Woow thats very definatly a boy lol!! X


----------



## catmummyof4

Omg thyr all boys so far for this group!! X


----------



## aley28

catmummyof3 said:


> Omg thyr all boys so far for this group!! X

I'm choosing to believe that everybody is having boys so that the universe has enough female babies left to give to those of us who want :pink: :rofl:

Only 3 more weeks until I find out!:happydance:


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations certain!


----------



## Tricks26

Congrats certain so happy for you xxxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congrats certain, lovely news. Anterior placentas are fine, I had one in my first pregnancy, just means you feel less movement early on.


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats certain! No doubt you have a little guy in there! :haha:


----------



## CertainTurton

Thanks all, im really chuffed! Thanks mrsbump- tbh I have been feeling flutters since 13 weeks and prods since 15 so didn't expect it.


----------



## littlesteph

congrats certain,
this group seems to be having quite a few boys, hopefully we start seeing some pink to even it out lol


----------



## SweetV

I agree with aley! All these boys mean the girls are coming up for those of us that want them!!

Congrats Certain!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats certain! No denying that's a BOY! :haha: 

Like you ladies saying, all boys so far. So hopefully that means in a week and a half I find out I'm having a girl, SOMEONE has to eventually have a girl :haha:


----------



## lomelindi17

I have a feeling I'm having a girl but I won't know for a lonnnggg time yet! Kinda jealous of you gals finding out already haha but I'm excited for our surprise too


----------



## catmummyof4

I agree aley lol i sooo want a girl someones got too lol x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm sticking with the math. 51.7% boy, 48.3% girl for each individual. Just hoping baby is growing ok in there to be honest.


----------



## Twag

Congrats on team :blue: Certain :thumbup: hopefully with all the boys that means in 3 weeks I will be team :pink: :wacko: (happy either way tho)


----------



## CelticNiamh

congrats on more :blue: so many little boys so far exciting! I wont find out till July 17 :wacko: so far away and seeing that I make boys good I would say I will probably be having a boy again :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I have my gender scan today at 5.30 :) 6 hours to go!


----------



## Twag

Smile181c said:


> I have my gender scan today at 5.30 :) 6 hours to go!

Is it a private scan? Good luck do you have any thoughts either way?

3 weeks to go until my 20 week scan/genger scan :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Smile181c said:


> I have my gender scan today at 5.30 :) 6 hours to go!


good luck :)


----------



## Smile181c

It is a private scan Twag :) I have no intuition either way! Just can't call it :haha:


----------



## TexMel

Going for my regular 4 week checkup tomorrow and I'll be right at 15 weeks. She's done a scan every time I've gone in so far, so I'm wondering if we'll be able to see the gender tomorrow. It's possible, right??

Was kind of wanting to wait and do a gender reveal party, but the chances of finding out tomorrow make me just want to know asap!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm having a girl!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Smile181c said:


> I'm having a girl!!

whoo hoo congrats is that the first girl :)


----------



## aley28

Aw, congrats Smile!! Finally somebody expecting a girl in here! :winkwink:


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: I can't believe it! I thought for sure we were boy makers :rofl:


----------



## littlesteph

congrats. yay!! we have girl to add to the list :)


----------



## catmummyof4

I cant remember was that what u wanted?? I just ran to tell my oh and he looked at me all blank :haha: congrats hun!!Thnks for restoring my faith in nov girls x


----------



## Smile181c

My due date is also the 10th now not the 11th :flower:


----------



## catmummyof4

Do thy change ur due date at this apptment aswell?? Xx


----------



## Tricks26

Congrats littlesteph that is fantastic news and we are due in the same day I think :)
Xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

It was what I wanted! They changed my due date on my 12 week scan but it wasn't changed on the first page x


----------



## catmummyof4

Ooo i was wondering if thyd change it again lol im so glad u got what u wanted x


----------



## littlesteph

Tricks26 said:


> Congrats littlesteph that is fantastic news and we are due in the same day I think :)
> Xxxxx

haha not me, I don't find out till july lol, I meant we as in the group lol. 
i'm due the 22nd, should have been the 10th but got put back. xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations smile181!! 

Via the Panorama test we found out today we will be adding another little :blue: to the family. We are so excited, it is what we were hoping for. 

Anyone else have any scans coming up soon? I apologize for not going back farther than a couple of pages but I honestly do not have much time when I do get on here.


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats Smile and WantaBelly!


----------



## SweetV

Yay for the first girl!! Congrats for team blue wantabelly!

My scan is next Tuesday.... I'm counting down the hours lol


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys :) congrats on your little boy wantabelly!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Still checking in and excited for all of you finding out gender. It seems so far, that everyone has the ones they were hoping for. 
I see boys are winning at the moment. I hope all those wanting girlies get them to even out the odds. 
I would love another girl if we do get pregnant but I know in my heart it will be a boy. I never thought I'd have a girl and as I have one now I don't think I'd get another. 

So glad that you are all well. Xx


----------



## Twag

Smile181c said:


> I'm having a girl!!

Congratulations on Team :pink: we have a girl :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats on Team :blue: too 

Awww I am jealous I don't want to wait 3 more weeks I want to know now :hissy:


----------



## aley28

Twag said:


> Awww I am jealous I don't want to wait 3 more weeks I want to know now :hissy:

Me either!!!! :cry: 3 weeks seems like AGES now!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

My midwife said they won't change the due date unless its at least a 5 day difference. So I guess I'll see what they say at my 20 week scan. I'm shocked a lot of you ladies have had your due date moved up a day. Really how accurate are due dates anyways LOL I had three different ones when I was preg with DS and came before all of them!:haha:


----------



## Twag

Aley I am really impatient too I want to know NOW :brat:

Mimzy as far as I am aware here in the UK they only change it once at your 12 week Dating/NT scan before that they use your LMP :shrug: but I know in the US they seem to change it a lot :wacko:


----------



## catmummyof4

Aww congrats wantabelly..hmmm has anyone noticed that everyo e is getting the sex they wanted mayb there is something to that?? Maybe magic and wishful thinking are stronger then sperm?? Scientists cant measure magic can they. With all 3 of mine and this one i have felt very strongly about the sex id rather and iv been VERY lucky and got it each time (thats y im expecting the tables to change here :haha: ) hmmm thats my theory anyway lol xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

catmummyof3 said:


> Aww congrats wantabelly..hmmm has anyone noticed that everyo e is getting the sex they wanted mayb there is something to that?? Maybe magic and wishful thinking are stronger then sperm?? Scientists cant measure magic can they. With all 3 of mine and this one i have felt very strongly about the sex id rather and iv been VERY lucky and got it each time (thats y im expecting the tables to change here :haha: ) hmmm thats my theory anyway lol xx

oh to only be super lucky lol but it so nice to see everyone happy so jealous would love to know what I am having now :happydance:


----------



## catmummyof4

Same i tried convincing oh to get a private scan but we just dont have the money im on holiday from 13-20th june then scan the 25th so i cant really complain lol x


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on the first girl! :pink: and on another little boy :blue: :flower:

I find out in 9 days!!! Fx for a girl :flower:

I'm measuring a whole week ahead but they don't change my due date, they still go off lmp, I'm positive on my O day so this baby is just a big baby/fast grower. The measurements they use are just the average, babies are different sizes and grow at different rates, so not always necessary to change due date. And like previously stated, what good are they anyways, baby is gonna come when baby wants to! :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Completely agree that they will come when they want to. I was measuring a day ahead at 9 weeks and another day ahead at 12 week scan. They didn't change my due date either. My DS always measured ahead and he came 3 days past his due date anyways.


----------



## Twag

Both pregnancies at my dating scan I have measured a week ahead and yet DS was induced and 10 days late and I am sure this little one will be late too :shrug: I think I just have long babies :wacko:


----------



## TexMel

So I had my checkup today. All went well, got to hear the sweet heartbeat, but no ultrasound this time. Scheduled anatomy scan for June 25, but I may see if the week before that would be ok. Trying to plan a gender reveal party, but I am so confident it is a boy.

Congrats to all you ladies that are team blue and the one (so far) that is team pink! Hope the rest of you get exactly what you are hoping for!


----------



## aley28

My baby was measuring 9 or 10 days ahead, which is odd as I haven't had very big babies up to this point (6 lb 4oz and 7 lb1oz)! So I'm thinking that I actually ovulated earlier - I think I determined I could have O'd maybe 5 days sooner than I thought (it was a REALLY wacky cycle...)?? And then there's the fact that even being a millimeter off in their measurements will set the estimation off by several days, so I'm not too worried about it. Baby will come when ready, or I'll be induced. My husband is hoping for a Halloween-night baby... he's even asked (already!) if I can schedule an induction for Halloween day to ensure it. :rofl:

Is anybody else starting to get some kicks? I seem to have graduated quite suddenly from flutters and popcorn pops to [small] thumps, bumps, and knocks. And you know - I've known I was pregnant since Feb 27th, I threw up for months, I'm exhausted and my pelvis aches like nobody's business, and I've seen the baby on ultrasound and heard the heartbeat via doppler..... and it took a solid kick from the baby to finally convince me that I am ACTUALLY pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww so exciting to hear everyone is doing well! I booked the gender ultrasound June 29th, and I am counting down the days lol we are going to reveal it on July 4th with pink or blue sparklers!! Also my date is changed to Nov. 14th! My son was originally April 19th then moved to the 14th and I had him the 4th, I wonder if the same will happen with this one?!


----------



## Melsue129

Yay!!!! Congrats ladies on the :pink: and :blue:!!!! I cant believe there is finally a girl now!!! Exciting... 

I havent been on in a while because of the holiday weekend and works been nuts.. So as I was reading and scrolling through i was going fast by the signatures in case anyone that rec'd gender scans had updated what they were having.... I was saying "dont look at the signatures, dont look at the signatures" I didnt want to spoil it for myself.. LOL

All is well here.. Just wish I could feel the baby more with my anterior placenta.. Thats the bummer for me.. We've been working on purchasing a home so we will be moving soon, not looking forward to the packing.. Ugh.. 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well!! :thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mel-I had an anterior placenta with my first. I didn't feel him till around 23 weeks but hearing his heartbeat made me relived! I don't have an anterior this time but I still don't feel as much, I think I do but then I think it's a gas bubble HAHAHA


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley just this past weekend I started feeling the popcorn pops! It amazing feeling! I can't wait till I can feel him all day long :cloud9: Right now its just a couple times a day.


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, I still only feel movement a couple times a day, but its gradually getting stronger at least! I find myself worrying so much through this pregnancy and I'm finding the movement so reassuring :cloud9: I can't wait to feel it on the outside... I'm SO excited for my older son to feel movements, and he's really curious about it too. :happydance:

My cousin's wife is having a baby today (or had it last night, I'm not sure... nothing has been updated on Facebook since last night when she updated from the birthing center) and its got me so darn broody! Which is crazy, as I'm only 6 months out from meeting my own little bundle :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

had midwife today, blood pressure was 90/50 which she wasn't too pleased with, it's not the lowest its been. laid down so he could use the Doppler and she says oh I can see where baby is, had a feel and said oh baby is still small, found the heartbeat right away.


----------



## DHBH0930

No movements here yet, hopefully in the next few weeks I'll feel something! I keep forgetting I'm pregnant! Once that starts I think it will feel more real for me too.


----------



## littlesteph

no movements here yet either, i'm hoping it won't be long


----------



## lomelindi17

I haven't felt anything that I could be sure was a movement yet, little tiny things here and there but nothing has been certain. Can't wait to feel more! I forget I'm preggo too sometimes except this past 2 weeks my belly has gotten huge! And my bbs decided to grow another cup size in the last couple days lol so I'm trying to get used to feeling fat all the time haha!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I wish I didn't feel pregnant but I still feel rough. I've gotten quite pale and both my eyes look like I've been punched. That and the insomnia has left me exhausted and a bit depressed. I can feel something which is weird for me because I had an anterior placenta last time. Have my scan on 15/6 but I'm not feeling as excited as I thought I would. Last time finding out the gender helped me to bond because I could stop calling the baby just baby or it so I'm hoping the same will happen this time.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Mrs Bump I hope you start to feel better soon I hope by 20 weeks we both start to feel better :thumbup:

I know what you mean I can't wait for my scan so that I can start to bond properly with baby I don't think I have the time at the moment to bond as I have DS to look after and once I know the gender I can start to think of names etc and really bond :thumbup:

I have been getting weird feelings down there sometimes like a fish flopping, others feels like something is stretching out against my belly and odd poke but nothing definate yet - looking forward to some proper movement tbh


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, that sounds rough! I've been getting some insomnia as well... I wish I knew how to make it stop. I'm always exhausted by bedtime, but then I lay down and it takes me an hour or longer to fall asleep. :growlmad:

Twag, are you still being sick? :hugs:


----------



## Twag

If I don't take my meds then yes and otherwise just nauseas feeling all day but I am able to eat - DH and I actually had dinner together last night in the first time in the evening for nearly 18 weeks now :wacko:
I am hoping 20 weeks it will go away :haha:


----------



## aley28

Mine faded really fast once it did decide to finally go! I've only been off meds for like 10 days :haha: I can cope with the nausea, just happy to have finally stopped barfing. I hope yours leaves soon! Being sick for half of pregnancy is just not fair! :growlmad:
:hugs:


----------



## Twag

Way to go being off the meds :thumbup: I am hoping it will be gone by 20 weeks but my sister was sick until after baby was born with #2 so I am not holding out too much hope :wacko:
I am already starting to feel my meds wearing off as I feel really flemy and sick but holding off until 5pm when they are due another 35 mins :wacko:


----------



## Tricks26

littlesteph said:


> Tricks26 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats littlesteph that is fantastic news and we are due in the same day I think :)
> Xxxxx
> 
> haha not me, I don't find out till july lol, I meant we as in the group lol.
> i'm due the 22nd, should have been the 10th but got put back. xxClick to expand...

Haha I meant congrats smile and little Steph we are due the same day oh no baby brain already :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Shouldn't we start getting some energy back now that we are in second trimester?!?!?
Omgosh the past two days I've been just exhausted! I'm so tired today I can barely function at work. I fell asleep at the doctor's office waiting for them to call me back. And I'm not normally the type of person that can just fall asleep or nap any random place.:wacko:


----------



## catmummyof4

Mrsbump i think that requires a drs visit if it gets much worse im on depression medsi was before and cant come off but depression is dangerous cant you get something to help you sleep?? 

Mimzy i dont no but id like some energy haha x


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't felt movement yet either, I'm impatient to feel something! Haha I thought I felt a little thud earlier but nothing since so maybe gas or something :haha:

I passed out in a shop yesterday :dohh: according to the paramedic my blood pressure was too low so I have to take it a bit easier from now on. Had the day off work today and now I'm off til Tuesday anyway. It was so embarrassing!


----------



## littlesteph

managed 3 days so far without taken my anti-sickness tablets, yesterday and Tuesday actually felt good, today not so much, felt really sickly today.


----------



## catmummyof4

Haaaa just felt the strongest kick!!

Hope ur ok smile xxx


----------



## Twag

Hope your ok ladies

Bubs has been having a good wiggle tonight :cloud9:


----------



## DHBH0930

Smile: that sounds scary! Never passed out before (minus being already in a hospital bed in labor waiting for my csection since bp kept dropping) could imagine e passing out out in the everyday world! Hope that doesn't happen again!

Glad some of you ladies are getting relief from the nausea. I am too. I never had to throw uo, just felt close ALL day. That's mostly gone now, my stomach doesn't feel 100% yet though, hopefully any day it will all be gone. Sorry for those of you that haven't had any relief yet! Hope it's just around the corner for you!!

I too am still so tired. So thankful I'm a SAHM and my dd naps 2 hours each afternoon. I don't make it through the day with out using that time to nap myself. My insomnia is getting a bit better. Nothing worse than being super tired and wanting to sleep but cant! Still wake up a few times to pee. But not every 30-60 mins like a few weeks ago. Also RLS is getting a bit better.

Feeling better enough MOST days, so started working on my dd's big girl room, got rid of all the guest bedroom furniture on craigslist, bought other stuff from people on Craigslist that I'm painting all white. But her twin bed stuff, cute comforter set, drapes, etc. I had bought wall decor at least a year ago. I've been waiting to do this room (pink and green with owls, butterflies, flowers) I wanted to do the nursery in it but then decided since we wanted 1 more kid and that is the designated nursery (closest to our room) I didn't want to have to redo it if we have a boy next.


Can't wait to hear more genders! 8 days for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgirl75

:blue::blue:Went for the ultrasound today found that I'm having a little boy


----------



## SweetV

yay for all the gender scans!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on the boy! :blue: :flower:

Also another for team :pink: announced on the FB page. Boys still have a good lead though!


----------



## catmummyof4

Congrats sweet on the blue so exciting! Im so excited 4 weeks today until my scan! 

Afm isnt it funny but somedays il wake up fine and have energy and days like today il wake up feeling like crap :( i feel sick nd sooo drained and its only 7.20 am bleurgh x


----------



## Twag

Yay for more gender scans :happydance: congrats on the new team :blue: and team :pink: *come on girly babies*

I cannot believe I am 18 weeks tomorrow I am nearly half way :yippee:

I have managed 2 nights in a row now to have dinner with DH :thumbup: this is a huge thing as I am hoping it means my MS is calming down :happydance: and I have managed to brush my teeth without throwing up :happydance:
Bubs was having a wiggle party last night was lovely :cloud9: and I had a dream that baby did a big movement that it stuck out to the side of my bump it's little bottom you could see it so clearly and make out little boy bits! Too cute! So boy dreams = :pink: :wacko:
We would love a little girl and I have the strongest girl vibes ever but tbh I would be happy with another little boy as I love mine so much and I don't know what to do with a girl nappy :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I am so scared of girl nappies!! :rofl:


----------



## Twag

I know right boys are easy but girls they have girly bits and poop etc getting around it and OMG stress :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

It's gonna be an adventure haha boy nappies were hard enough for DH to get his head around! I dread to think of what a girl nappy will do to his brain cells! :rofl:


----------



## Mimzy3

Smile passing out is scary and embarrassing I've done it before too. When I was in college at the grocery store they called the ambulance:blush: But glad you're okay and yes take it easy. Did you have any kind of warning it was going to happen. I've learned that if I feel like I'm going to go down just sit down before it happens. :thumbup:

DHBH we also started getting DS big boy room ready. We put together his dresser and next is his toddler bed. We decided to keep him in his same room because we don't want to give him too much changed right away. He knows which room is his and I don't want him to feel like he's getting booted out. The new baby will get all his old baby furniture..crib, changing table, and then he'll just get new stuff. DH is 20 months old and we haven't started potty training yet. I'm not sure on how or when to start. It would be nice to have him potty trained by the time baby comes but I don't know if that is possible. :shrug:


Congrats on another baby boy! 

Baby was moving all around last night. I just love feeling the kicks!!! :cloud9: he is more of a night baby thus far... I barely feel him during the day but he's active at night. DS was the opposite.


----------



## catmummyof4

Girl nappies r soooo much easier then boys!!

i really have no idea how to potty train my son hes 20 months but im just going to leave it until after iv had baby xx


----------



## catmummyof4

Ooo im an avocado tomorow getting big! X


----------



## Smile181c

It was extra humiliating cause I wet myself too!! Obviously I had no control of my body but I was mortified! I just felt really dizzy and sick before I went it all happened so quick! Just got to take it easy from now on x


----------



## SweetV

Smile that has happened to me before and as Mimzy said I've learned to just sit really quickly before passing out. When I was last pregnant I said to a coworker I'm not a puker I'm a fainter. I get nauseous and then I collapse. Luckily it hasn't happened in a couple of years. I know it's easier said than done but try not to be embarrassed! :hugs:

catmummy - not my own experience but a close friend of mine tried to potty train her almost 2 year old and as soon as baby was born she was right back to diapers. Good luck!!


----------



## Maries_s

Hope can I join you! :thumbup:

1) When is your due date? - November 24th

2) Whats your name? - Marie

3) Where are you located? - Puerto Rico

4) Occupation? - College student

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - This is our first

6) How long TTC? - 8 cycles


----------



## Mimzy3

Welcome Marie:flower:


----------



## catmummyof4

Welcome marie xx

yh i think il just wait be easier in the long run xx


----------



## littlesteph

woop woop another with not tablets and another day clearing my dinner plate. was a struggle though. felt sick a few times today but not too bad. 15 weeks on sunday and 5 weeks Monday till we find out what team we are. 
I've really ballooned this week, midwife thinks baby is right at the front as she could see baby when I laid down, would explain why i'm showing so much earlier with this one then I did my boys.


----------



## catmummyof4

My kids are crazing me this morning!!! 5am they started my heads pounding i feel like poop and iv got to go to slimmers world in an hour!! Honest to god no idea how il survive today lol xx


----------



## Smile181c

Oh no cat! Happy 16 weeks though! Xx


----------



## catmummyof4

Yh i did a little dance my 20month old son just crept in and gave me a kiss can never stay mad with him lol xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Catmummy, what is slimming world like. I've been given a referral but I'm not too keen. I gained no weight in my last pregnancy and am down 4lbs so far in this one so I'm not sure what I'd get from it?


----------



## catmummyof4

Mrs bump honestly? I think its not great when i follow the plan i dont lose however my mum has lost 1 stone 10 poind in 14 weeks without much effort. So i dont follow the plan but dotry eating healthy the only reason i go is because if i stop my mum will and shes doing soo amazingly . Iv lost half a stone (up and down) since finding out im pregnant and past 3 weeks iv stayed the same so i must be losing it slowly thank god xx


----------



## missmayhem

Hi ladies,

finally found the group!


1) When is your due date? -
22nd

2) Whats your name? -
Sam

3) Where are you located? - 
Orkney

4) Occupation? - 

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? -
1 DD and 1 DS

6) How long TTC? -
conceived first month

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? -
Both my other children have quirky and personal names so naming this one is proving to be tricky!


----------



## littlesteph

damn thought my sickness was getting better but today was a bad day, thrown u 4 times, 3 of which was while I was at work. feel really sick at the moment. Anti-sickness tablets just makes me feel worse.


----------



## missmayhem

feeling you on the sickness!! I find if i over do it which doesn't take much i'm a mess!!

I've a constantly snack i feel a lot better


----------



## aley28

Littlesteph, I had to stop taking my anti-sickness meds as they were making me vomit :wacko: After I was done vomiting after taking them, I felt better - but taking them and then being violently sick 20 minutes later was a bit of a downer!!
I hope your morning sickness takes it leave soon! :hugs:

AFM; I had my oldest son's birthday party today, so I've been go-go-go since last night (I baked the cake). My pelvis is KILLING ME. The party was at our locally owned version of Chuck-E-Cheese, and my kids were dragging me all over the place. So what was yesterday just some tenderness in the center of my pelvis has now spread to both hips and has me hobbling like a 97 year old lady. :roll: So my plan for tomorrow: Do Absolutely Nothing. :haha:

Anyway!! I barely felt the baby all morning as I was just too busy, but as soon as we got home, I've been getting those early spurts of movements that are like huge bursts of flutters, that last for 20-30 seconds at a time. :cloud9: So I actually have time to register that its the baby AND get a second to enjoy it before the movement disappears. :cloud9:


----------



## catmummyof4

Awww aley im glad you all had a good day not so glad about the pain lol! Im deffo feeling baby but only for a second bring on those large spurts lol xx


----------



## aley28

Thanks cat!
My husband went out for drinks with some of his buddies tonight. I went to bed at 10p, (then lay there for an hour :growlmad:) then finally fell asleep. I woke up at midnight because I needed to roll over -- 5 minutes later, I finally am able to lay down on my opposite side. Then DH comes in super drunk and wants sex :roll: but fortunately passed out before I even had to fully formulate a rejection. Then I had to pee, which ignited a massive pity party for myself, as I realized that needing to pee meant I had to get up, and getting up means another struggle to get out of bed, not to mention the agony of walking all 15 feet to the bathroom.

So between the pelvic pain and the heartburn (stupidly ate some cake before bed :haha: Eating before sleep gives me definite heartburn, no matter how sure I am to faithfully take my pantaprazole!!), I've moved out to my chair and I'll just sleep sitting up, just as soon as I quit feeling sorry for myself!

The early onset of the SPD this pregnancy has destroyed all enjoyment of the pregnancy. If I sit perfectly still and get movement, I feel happy. But every time I get up to walk I'm reminded that I still have 22 more weeks of this and I just want to cry.

What do I have to do to get crutches?:cry:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: aley I would ask for crutches hun sounds super painful do you have a bump support? 

I got my wrist splints on Friday and although it is odd not being able to bend your wrists so much better :thumb up:

This morning I felt bubs on the outside whilst I was laying watching kids tv with DS tiny movement/prods against my hand :cloud9: Only a few.but was defo baby


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just tried on my h and m maternity leggings. Flattering, not at at all. The single most comfortable thing I've had on in the last fortnight, totally. The problem is I can't bring myself to take the tags off my maternity clothes. I don't know if it's all this high risk stuff but part of me feels like I'm still in that scary early pregnancy high risk of miscarriage stage.


----------



## aley28

Twag, I don't have any bump support yet. I was thinking about that last night too... I plan to get online today and see what I can find. Its mixed reviews as to whether they actually help or not, but I figure doing nothing is the only thing that's going to truly hurt me at this point! And I'm definitely asking about crutches at my next appointment. I hate to admit it, but at this rate I'm going to need them, at least for the bad days!

Sleeping in my chair last night did help -- both with the heartburn and with my pelvis. I'm able to move around a bit this morning and don't feel like I'm going to break. I'm not moving very quickly, but that's OK!! :haha: At least I can get to the bathroom without wanting to cry! :rofl:

SPD is a cruel joke of Mother Nature's, I'm pretty sure.

MrsBump, I don't think I'll be able to relax enough to purchase much for the pregnancy/baby until after V-day??? And I'm not even any sort of high risk. :hugs: Snip the tags off your new leggings though -- even if they are totally unflattering, you deserve to be comfy!


----------



## missmayhem

amazing how many names in here I recogonise, hi Aley and Twag


----------



## littlesteph

theres a few here from my last pregnancy too

sickness hasn't been too bad today, things I've had before no problems are now making me feel ill. at this rate there will be nothing for me to eat or drink. at the moment all I can seem to drink without feeling ill is apple. ended up having almost a 2 hour nap at my in laws. it was about half 5 when I feel asleep woke up and it was quarter past 7, my mum in law had put on a dvd to keep my boys quite so they didn't wake me, must have needed it to nap that long.


----------



## Twag

aley28 said:


> Twag, I don't have any bump support yet. I was thinking about that last night too... I plan to get online today and see what I can find. Its mixed reviews as to whether they actually help or not, but I figure doing nothing is the only thing that's going to truly hurt me at this point! And I'm definitely asking about crutches at my next appointment. I hate to admit it, but at this rate I'm going to need them, at least for the bad days!
> 
> Sleeping in my chair last night did help -- both with the heartburn and with my pelvis. I'm able to move around a bit this morning and don't feel like I'm going to break. I'm not moving very quickly, but that's OK!! :haha: At least I can get to the bathroom without wanting to cry! :rofl:
> 
> SPD is a cruel joke of Mother Nature's, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> MrsBump, I don't think I'll be able to relax enough to purchase much for the pregnancy/baby until after V-day??? And I'm not even any sort of high risk. :hugs: Snip the tags off your new leggings though -- even if they are totally unflattering, you deserve to be comfy!

Aley will they not send you to physio to get a proper bump support? I know they do over here as one of my NCT friends has just got one for her SPD and she said it is like a really strong tuby grip but seems to help :thumbup: 

MrsBump :hugs: I know I am not high risk and I have only just managed to bring myself to buy some maternity clothes today and that is only because I borrowed some last time but they were too big when I was huge and they are winter clothes so I need some this time and bump is growing fast it seems :wacko:
But do take the tags off and be comfy in your unflattering leggings :hugs:
BTW New Look has some decent affordable maternity clothes where I just ordered some from :thumbup:



missmayhem said:


> amazing how many names in here I recogonise, hi Aley and Twag

:wave: Hi missmayhem :flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

DHBH0930- Can you change my due date on the main page to Nov. 14th, I was originally the 19th, THANK YOU!! :) 

I booked my gender ultrasound scan June 29, can't be here soon enough!!!


----------



## Twag

DHBH0930 - can mine be changed to 31 October 2015 (originally 6 November 2015) I am sure baby will still arrive in November tho :haha:


----------



## aley28

Twag, it does seem I'll get a referral from my doctor to go see a physio and get fitted for one. Another option is to tie a woven wrap around my pelvis (really tightly) and see if it helps at all. I already have a wrap, so I don't have to go anywhere or pay anything, so I'm going to try that. :haha:

:wave: Hey missmayhem!! Were you in the TTC groups?


----------



## Twag

Aley I would give that a try and if no good then hun don't suffer get the help :thumbup:

Although I am still not sleeping a full night (I wake in the middle of the night and cannot get back to sleep :grr:) at least my carpal tunnel is not causing me pain at night now I have my sexy wrist splints :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

Hi ladies hope you all had a good weekend!:flower:

Question why are some of you concerned with dieting and losing weight? I thought that was not good during pregnancy? I'm making sure to eat healthy and still be active..walking and yoga but by no means doing a diet program? No judgment just curious as to why? :shrug:

Sorry for those of you suffering with SPD that sounds awful and those of you still suffering MS. I tried to wean myself off of Diclegis by taking one at night instead of two then went to none on saturday night thought I was feeling great all sunday and was relieved that I could stop taking them. Then nausea hit sunday night! I ended up taking one again last night but I'm going to try none tonight again :wacko:


----------



## Twag

right now I am eating what I can when I can (unfortunately my likes seem to be sweets :wacko:) but hey food is food!

I am running out of my meds so I can only take 2 a day at the moment so one 1st thing and one at 5pm so missing my midday one but OMG I feel awful :sick:

Mimzy glad you seem to have been able to cut down :thumbup:


----------



## catmummyof4

Mimzy my bmi at booking was 40 so midwife recomended slimming world because its the healthiest way to lose when pregnant. 

Afm iv had to sleep lots just lately. I didnt yesterday and got a terrible migraine xx


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, I'm about about 100 pounds overweight, and my doctor agrees that I should keep my weight gain as low as possible, as obesity does carry it's own set of risks during pregnancy. Weight doesn't come off me easily for some reason, so that's another reason for me. I'm not really trying to lose weight though, just stay in a five pound range from starting weight. 

That said some studies have shown that obese women who eat healthy diets and intentionally lose some weight while pregnant actually benefit. It helps with the higher risk of high BP and gestational diabetes, and may lead to an easier delivery and lower chance of c-section.

All weight lost during pregnancy that isn't from morning sickness should be done through eating a wholesome diet and not from calorie restrictions. But cutting refined sugars and processed foods and going for daily walks or swims is enough for some pregnant women to lose without really trying.

Being super overweight while pregnant is a lot harder than I expected. I'm 50lbs heavier for this pregnancy than I was in my past 2, and I have no doubt it's playing a significant role in my SPD and back pains and general lack of energy


----------



## DHBH0930

Amcolecchi said:


> DHBH0930- Can you change my due date on the main page to Nov. 14th, I was originally the 19th, THANK YOU!! :)
> 
> I booked my gender ultrasound scan June 29, can't be here soon enough!!!




Twag said:


> DHBH0930 - can mine be changed to 31 October 2015 (originally 6 November 2015) I am sure baby will still arrive in November tho :haha:

Done and done! :thumbup:

Welcome new ladies to the group! :flower: hope all is going well!


AFM: 4 days till gender scan!!!!! Can't wait! Keeping plenty busy this week so should go by quickly :flower:

My weight gain is out of control, just like last time and just what I wanted to avoid this time! I know I can lose it all after, even though I'd rather not have to. But my main concern is my BP going up and needing another csection And not getting my VBAC. I'm was starting to feel better so told myself I'd get active and eat healthy. But then my nausea came back and I'm still just having to eat and eat to feel better :growlmad: and most healthy things just sound so gross I can't stomach them, so it's still lots of carbs so lots of calories....

Really have a feeling it's gonna be another csection :wacko:


----------



## catmummyof4

Dhbh really hope you dont have to have another section hun xx


----------



## Twag

Oooo another gender scan soon :happydance: do you have any sway either way DHBH?

Hope you don't have to have another C Section :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

DHBH0930-Thank you. and I am in the same boat! I can't eat anything healthy at all!! First off, I am barely eating. I have gained 3 pounds this pregnancy. I started this pregnancy 10 pounds over weight so my doctor isn't concerned I have only gained 3 pounds, as I am trying not to gain too much anyways. HOWEVER, I can't eat any cooked veggie, salad or grilled chicken!! I used to LOVE these foods before pregnancy. and with my first I could eat anything and everything! All I want for this pregnancy is carbs and fruit lol. So I try to eat more fruit than anything else but then I worry about the sugar!! lol I try to walk/workout 20-30 min a day to help with gaining weight too. I hope you don't need a csection, maybe try walking everyday? I know it's hard when your busy but maybe it will help with the weight gain!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Interestingly they seem to of changed the guidelines in the last couple of years, with my first pregnancy I was advised that I should lose weight while pregnant. I didn't but weighed exactly the same as at my booking appt as 1 week post partum, this time that's what they want you to do and I was criticised for losing weight between booking and 16 weeks, only 5 lbs but they weren't happy. To be frank I don't want to go to slimming world so doubt I will, I'm sure there will be lectures from the consultant but as long as I don't gain more than the 25lb upper target during the pregnancy I don't see why I should have to go. I don't have enough time in my days as it is.


----------



## Twag

Its odd as I was only weighed once in my last pregnancy at my booking in appointment and then never again :shrug: and again this time only at my booking in appointment :wacko:

Are they meant to weigh me everytime?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

No, they've only weighed me once too and they won't be worried about you because you're in the normal weight range. I weigh myself to keep tabs and so I have a response to their slimming world pushing campaign.


----------



## Amcolecchi

twag- they weigh me everytime but I guess it just depends on where you go! But I personally weigh myself at home too lol


----------



## DHBH0930

Thanks ladies, first off hoping for girl, don't have a feeling either way, though had a couple dreams that it's a boy. Also REALLY hoping I don't have to have another csection.

My doctor weighs me at EVERY visit, which I hate! Hopefully I can slow the weight gain down this trimester and 3rd to make up for how much I've gained so far. My food intake is a bit lower than the last couple months, thankfully since I was eating WAY too much. Still more than I should though. Hopefully I can feel better and do better. I do need to get out and walk each day. Hopefully I get more energy back and the weather cooperates. Should dry up soon, we've had storms everyday for a couple weeks now. But summers are pretty dry.

We just redid our budget and started tracking all our costs again since a lot has changed since we last did so. That should help stop me from indulging all the time in fast food since now my DH will see the charges. Otherwise he doesn't pay attention to the credit card bill and doesn't see how often I've been doing mcdonalds :dohh:


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I've had McDonald's twice in the last three days!!! :blush: Sometimes it just really sounds so tasty. :wacko:

I also had cake for breakfast, so I can't say my diet is perfect either. :rofl:


----------



## Mimzy3

cat and aley that makes sense. That is great that both of you are trying to do what is best for you and baby. I know it can't be easy to be concerned about your weight while pregnant on top of everything else:hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

I've been weighed twice so far, once at booking and again at my 12 week scan. my bmi had dropped then as well so don't know if they'll weigh me again. at the start it was 21.4 and at my 12 week scan it was 19.6 all thanks to awful morning sickness.
so excited for all you ladies who have your gender scans coming up, can't wait for mine, 5 weeks to go.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I get weighed in at every appointment as well lost in first 12 weeks but gained at last appointment :wacko:

I am going to slimming world I do not want to put on a lot of weight during this pregnancy


----------



## Smile181c

I've only been weighed twice as well. Once at booking in (and her scales were wrong and put me at 69kg when I know I was only 65kg!) and then at my 12 week scan when I was 66kg (so now my notes look like I've lost weight when I haven't :dohh:)


----------



## Twag

I don't weigh myself hate scales I go by my clothing and tbh I don't think I have put on anything in fact someone asked at work the other day if I was losing weight :wacko:
But it isn't a drastic amount of weight loss MS kicked in with not being able to eat much!
As long as baby is growing ok and healthy I am good :thumbup:

I am so excited for everyone's gender scans although jealous that you are all getting them early and I still have just over 2 weeks to wait :dohh:


----------



## Tricks26

At my booking in appointment I was a BMI of 39 and to be honest that's the lowest I have been in 15 years and last time I had extra appointments because I was fat to check that I didn't develop gestational diabetes so I feel like it's a bonus to be bigger then people check on you more it's the same for under weight ladies!! I will worry about loosing it after just so happy to be finally pregnant after all these years of trying :)
Also don't fancy eating anything just fruit!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

We get weighted at every appointment. Last week when I went I had gained 9lbs which I'm totally okay with. I have a hyperactive thyroid so they assumed I hadn't gained any and when I told them I have gained 9lbs already they were more willing to not put me on any kind of medication for now :happydance:Here in the US they always check for gestational diabetes regardless of your weight.


----------



## Sunny27

Gender scan on June 10th and the suspense is killing me. Planning a gender reveal on June 13th with family and I'm hoping I don't peak before then.


----------



## Twag

Good luck for your gender scan on the 10th mine is the 17th and I am so impatient I hope baby plays ball :wacko:


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey ladies little update im currently in hospital i fell down th stairs last night. Im in a lot of pain but babys fine thats all that matters really to me xx


----------



## aley28

My gender scan is also June 17, and I feel like its coming up fast! :haha:

I've started getting my list together of things we need to buy [everything :wacko:] and thing I need to do to prepare for baby! I'm anxious to know the gender so that I can go buy something. I haven't bought ANYTHING yet, and I'm itching to pick up a couple of outfits or something! :haha: (I REALLY want to go buy a cute dress or 2 but I really ought to wait for that :rofl:)


----------



## aley28

Oh no, cat!! I hope you heal up quick - glad baby is OK!


----------



## Smile181c

Hope you're ok cat! So glad baby is doing ok :hugs: rest up lovely xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh no catmummy. Glad baby is ok but hope you're better ASAP.


----------



## Indi84

Just catching up with everyone! I've got my 16 week midwife app tomorrow, no scans in the UK though, only 12 & 20 weeks :-( Have to wait four more weeks to find out what we're having! I really want a private scan like I did last time but both cats need their booster vacs which takes all the scan money :-(


----------



## Twag

Cat hope you heal quick glad baby is okay x


----------



## Mimzy3

Cat sorry to hear about your fall!!:hugs: Glad to hear baby is okay:thumbup:

I really should start to put together a list of things I may need. I have a lot left over from my son...I kept everything but there is still some things I will need.


----------



## Twag

Hmmm I need to do a list but not sure what I will need until after the scan!


----------



## CelticNiamh

catmummyof3 said:


> Hey ladies little update im currently in hospital i fell down th stairs last night. Im in a lot of pain but babys fine thats all that matters really to me xx

oh you poor thing hope you mend quickly and so glad baby is ok! :flower:



I had my appointment today no scan though normally you get a little one in the doctor office back in 4 weeks so I hope he does one then! but my big scan is not on till July 17 feels so far away :wacko:


----------



## aley28

My list is made easier by the fact that we got rid of everything baby-related like a year ago (except the crib, as Parker still sleeps in it as a toddler bed). So I need everything!! I'm getting some things used from my baby sister - and if this baby is a girl, I get ALL the clothes she has, which will make things a lot cheaper! She's eager to get rid of the baby clothes, but has agreed to wait until my gender scan :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

hope all is ok cat.


AFM feeling pretty sick again, I feel fine before I've eaten but after I just feel plan awful. had doctors today about it and theres nothing else he can do, I've been on pretty much everything he can give me, he said he has 2 others also with bad morning sickness only they've had to be admitted. I've been lucky and only had to go to hospital once but was dehydrated enough to be admitted. he did say it should start to get better with in a few weeks. 
found out my assistant manger doesn't really care about my safety when it comes to doing my job. I've been put on sections which involves moving heavy objects, I've had a few people fight my corner so I've heard. in a few weeks i'm going onto tills so won't have to worry about moving heavy objects as such.


----------



## catmummyof4

Thanks everyone really means a lot :hugs:

aley im like you i got rid of everything before i found out soo i need everythin haha xx


----------



## aley28

We got rid of everything last March and then decided in July to have one more :rofl:

Littlesteph, I'm sorry you're still suffering with sickness. I hope it does clear out soon! It's hard to enjoy anything when you feel cruddy 24/7! :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

Cat sorry to hear that! Hope you feel better! That's super scary!

Steph hope the sickness wears off soon, sorry your not feeling well

We kept EVERYTHING from dd, since we knew we would have a 2nd and she is only 17 months. We got everything (minus clothes) gender neutral so we could use it all again no matter what. All we need is a double stroller, another cat seat, more cloth diapers (since dd will not be potty trained yet) another baby camera monitor (still want one in dd's room, I want to see what she is up to still!) And clothes if a boy (girl we wouldn't need a single item! Would work out perfect since dd was a December baby so timing lines up!)


----------



## Maries_s

Hi everyone!

First of all I'm so sorry for your fall, Cat but Im really glad that your baby is ok. 

About the topic of the weigh I only gained 2lbs in my last visit and they check my weight in all visits.

I'm so happy for all of you who've had the gender scan. I'm so excited to know pretty soon but my official gender scan will be at 20 weeks. The doctor tried this last time to check the gender (at 14w2d) but he said that the baby was to small. I'm hoping that in the next visit I get lucky and see the gender (the appointment is at 17w3d) 

We also bought the stroller, bouncer, diaper bag, the baby carrier and the audio monitor. The reason was that the grand-grandmother wanted to give us something so we took the opportunity and chose everything in neutral color. The crib is on the way too but we need to make the list of other things that we need soon. Fortunately I'm on vacation so I will do it soon.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Steph that's really not ok what your boss is doing. Not only are you pregnant but you're unwell as well. I would suggest you speak to hr. They are legally obliged to adapt your job when you are pregnant.

As for me bled again last night and this morning. Its not heavy but it is scary, not sure if I should phone someone. I haven't bled for 6 weeks before yesterday.


----------



## Twag

Mrs Bump I would call just to put your mind at ease hun :hugs: better safe and all that :hugs:

I have kept everything from DS (he is 16 months) and mostly gender neutral (except clothing) so most of the stuff we need to get is actually for him to move to his new room and out of the nursery tbh :shrug: I need to get the double kit for our buggy tho :thumbup:

I ordered and they arrived last night my Bambino Mio cloth nappies but they are staying at my parents for now :thumbup:


----------



## DHBH0930

Mrs bump, I agree I'd call, I know my doctor told me if anymore spotting to contact them. Thankfully mine never came back, I'm sure there is a simple explanation, but this far into it I'd definitely want it checked out since it's more common in 1st tri

Hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## Twag

Mrs Bump hope you are okay? :hugs:

Okay so anyone else just feeling like time is standing still :wacko: guess I am just being impatient as I am in my 2ww until my 20 week scan and it is driving me bonkers :dohh:


----------



## aley28

tomorrow will be LESS than 2 weeks to go to our scan day, Twag!! :haha: I have moments where it seems like the days are flying by, and other moments where it feels like its DRAGGING ON and like I'm never going to get that far. :haha: Having both the kids home all the time and off school now seems to help in general, but when they get to fighting it does make the days seem even longer. :wacko:

MrsBump, I hope everything is OK! Bleeding during pregnancy is scary. :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Have gp appt at 5:00. I had to really fight the receptionist for it. Hate my surgery. Read the guidelines to her twice.


----------



## Twag

That is bad could you not get hold of your midwife or the antenatal unit?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

They would just send me to the gp as the guidelines are pretty clear. Our local antenatal unit will not see anyone without a referral.


----------



## Twag

Really? My midwife told me anything once I am in her care pregnancy related I go to her or the antenatal unit :shrug: amazing how it changes in different areas :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Got referral to epu so hopefully they'll see me tmrw if not Friday.


----------



## Amcolecchi

What is the EPU?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Early pregnancy unit :flower:

Good luck Mrs_Bump I hope they see you as soon as possible so you can get reassurance :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_Bump confused by your last comment? So you have an appointment at 5pm but its not with your midwife? I would def try and get a hold of them if you haven't already.. any bleeding during pregnancy is worrisome. But seeing you're in second trimester I wouldn't take any chances :hugs::hugs:

Never mind the next page didn't upload till I entered my comment....:dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> Steph that's really not ok what your boss is doing. Not only are you pregnant but you're unwell as well. I would suggest you speak to hr. They are legally obliged to adapt your job when you are pregnant.
> 
> As for me bled again last night and this morning. Its not heavy but it is scary, not sure if I should phone someone. I haven't bled for 6 weeks before yesterday.

I was on delievery before going onto what I am now, and that's only because I was intrusted to by physio. I go tills in a few weeks luckily my supervisor for tills is very understanding and apparently stuck for me when my boss put me on the sections she has.


----------



## littlesteph

hope everything is ok mrs bump, that's really bad that your midwife won't see you


----------



## Twag

Can you not get into epu immediately Mrs Bump? That is bad hope you get seen asap and all is okay :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I guess it depends on how you look at it. When I had my 5 week scan they had 3 ladies for every appt. If you didn't need an appt this would only get worse. Also the bleeding has stopped this am, thank god. Go said to go regardless, just need appt time.


----------



## Twag

Glad the bleeding has stopped Mrs bump & hope your appointment comes through quickly to put you at ease:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

So apparently I'm too pregnant for the epu and not pregnant enough for the labour ward. Gp spoke to a consultant and she said it was nothing to worry about. Gp offered to try and listen for baby so am going tmrw afternoon. Just not very impressed with all this but I'm not going to push it unless I start bleeding again.


----------



## Twag

Really??? That is awful how can you be too far along for a scan to check baby is okay??

Hugs Mrs Bump you are better than me I would be going mental

:hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

Another for team :blue: from the FB page! Now 8 :blue: vs 2 :pink:

Hoping I help even it up a bit tomorrow!!! Can't come soon enough!


----------



## TexMel

I'm sorry you mrs bump. I hope you get some answers to put your mind at ease.

Also, as flawed as healthcare is in America, I am so confused by everything you guys tell us about your healthcare system in the UK. i guess having several different professionals you can call is not a bad thing, but it is obviously very confusing, even to you.

I just have my ob. I call her for everything. She does my checkups, my scans, my testing, my delivery, everything. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## aley28

DHBH, what time is your scan tomorrow? FX'd you get :pink: :happydance:

MrsBump, I hope they can find the heartbeat for you to get you some reassurance! I cannot believe that there is any point in a pregnancy where there isn't somebody willing to at least pull out a Doppler! :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

oooh is there a facebook page is it for this group can anyone be added


----------



## DHBH0930

littlesteph said:


> not sure if this is the right Jo,
> typed it in and came straight up, but that might be because I have a few FB friends in catterick
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys

Found this from earlier in the thread, should help you get on the FB group

If you friend her she can let you in.


----------



## DHBH0930

My scan is at 3:00 Central so 25 hours from now! :haha: let the countdown begin!!! :happydance:

Thinking :pink: :pink: :pink:!!!! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

DHBH0930 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> not sure if this is the right Jo,
> typed it in and came straight up, but that might be because I have a few FB friends in catterick
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys
> 
> Found this from earlier in the thread, should help you get on the FB group
> 
> If you friend her she can let you in.Click to expand...


Thank you :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

DHBH0930 said:


> My scan is at 3:00 Central so 25 hours from now! :haha: let the countdown begin!!! :happydance:
> 
> Thinking :pink: :pink: :pink:!!!! :haha:

Good luck pink vibes heading your way :flower:


----------



## SweetV

Not sure if I posted here or if I forgot but I can be added to team :blue:. We found out at my us on Tuesday that baby is very proud to be a boy!


----------



## DHBH0930

SweetV said:


> Not sure if I posted here or if I forgot but I can be added to team :blue:. We found out at my us on Tuesday that baby is very proud to be a boy!

Wow! Another boy! Congrats! :flower:

Well just furthers my point, gotta do my part tomorrow to add to the girls :haha::blush:


----------



## SweetV

I was so hopeful I would be adding to the pink side but I'm super happy to have another boy and get some more use of DS's adorable things lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> Not sure if I posted here or if I forgot but I can be added to team :blue:. We found out at my us on Tuesday that baby is very proud to be a boy!

whoo hoo another sweet boy :flower: congrats 



DHBH0930 said:


> SweetV said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted here or if I forgot but I can be added to team :blue:. We found out at my us on Tuesday that baby is very proud to be a boy!
> 
> Wow! Another boy! Congrats! :flower:
> 
> Well just furthers my point, gotta do my part tomorrow to add to the girls :haha::blush:Click to expand...

good luck :) I am losing hope I will be hearing pink but that is ok boys are supper cute as well


----------



## CoralInGold

Wow so many boys! Congrats everyone xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats!!! Sweetv- yes at least you can reuse clothes! I am getting so antsy I couldn't get in till June 29th because the ultrasound tech is on maternity leave and I go to a small office so there is like 1 other lady..I am thinking team :pink: but I would be over the moon with another boy as well!


----------



## TexMel

I have been convinced since very early on that I will be team :blue: but now that I'm getting closer to my scan (June 16), I've started thinking how excited and happy I'll be if we find out it is team :pink:.

It's our first and I'll be happy either way. I just can't wait to find out!! 

Also, my scan is June 16, but I won't know until June 20, so I'll update after that! My husband says he is going to find out at the scan, so we'll see if I can hold out that long!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey all - i dont get much of a chance to get on here with OH still away - hes due back next week so i'll have a proper catch up with you then 

maybe add my profile link to the first page? then people can find me to added to the FB group easier ? https://www.facebook.com/JojoHumphreys


----------



## Twag

Congrats on the new team :blue: Wow lots of boys!!

DHBH hope your scan went well


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Trip to gp went well. Heard nice strong clear heartbeat. He actually said he was relieved too as he felt the response from the hospital was inadequate.

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, I'm so glad to hear that everything is good!! :happydance: What a relief! And its nice to hear that professionals feel the response from the hospital is inadequate as well - much be validating?

Congrats on all the Team Blues!!

My big scan day is only 12 days away - which seems both like AGES and like its just around the corner, depending on my mood. :haha:


----------



## Twag

Mrs Bump so pleased all is okay and you Dr felt the same regarding the hospital

12 days aley I cant wait mine too :happy dance:


----------



## DHBH0930

MissyMojo, I put a link on the 1st page :flower:

Less than 2 more hours!!!!!!!!!! Ah! So excited/nervous!


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_Bump glad you got to hear the heartbeat! Did they give any sort of explanation to what could of caused the bleeding?

I had my 18 week appointment today. Nice strong heartbeat, baby in good position, and measuring right now track. My second trimester ultrasound is scheduled for Saturday 13th can't wait to see my baby boy again!


----------



## littlesteph

mrs bump so glad baby is ok


----------



## aley28

DHBH0930 said:


> MissyMojo, I put a link on the 1st page :flower:
> 
> Less than 2 more hours!!!!!!!!!! Ah! So excited/nervous!

If my calculating is correct (its probably not, I'm terrible at math :haha:) you should be getting your ultrasound right now?!?! Eek! :happydance:

(Also, I'm jealous. :haha:)


----------



## DHBH0930

It's a GIRL!!!!! YAY! Team :pink:

So crazy excited right now! I got exactly what I wanted, 2 girls and now our family will be complete :cloud9:

She was stubborn at first but then we clearly saw the 3 lines :happydance:

Her name is Ellie Rose
 



Attached Files:







20150605_162140.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## aley28

Aw, I'm so excited for you DHBH!!! :yipee: And a gorgeous name, too :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats on team pink!! And what a beautiful name! We're thinking Phoebe Jane for ours at the moment!


----------



## Twag

Congats on team pink :pink:


----------



## littlesteph

congrats on team pink

i'm hoping to be adding to the team in july, be happy either way but after having 2 boys and this being our last kinda hoping for a girl. All the old wives tales point to a girl and quite a few people at work and family think its a girl. we'll see, 4 weeks Monday till the scan.


----------



## aley28

Steph, me too!! Most signs point to girl - and this baby is so much less active than my boys were, which makes me think girl too. And my "instinct" says girl. And I just REALLY want a girl after having 2 boys. :haha:

I just hope I'm in a good place emotionally to accept a third boy if that's what this baby is. *fingers crossed* I'm trying to just be open minded and keep reminding myself that the health of the baby is all that truly matters. :thumbup:

11 more days for me! Yes, the countdown is on. I wake up every morning and mentally cross off another day. :blush:


----------



## Twag

Same here I have the strongest feeling this baby is a girl and it is our last! So many signs also point to girl and the old wives tales etc :shrug:

11 more days


----------



## littlesteph

aley28 said:


> Steph, me too!! Most signs point to girl - and this baby is so much less active than my boys were, which makes me think girl too. And my "instinct" says girl. And I just REALLY want a girl after having 2 boys. :haha:
> 
> I just hope I'm in a good place emotionally to accept a third boy if that's what this baby is. *fingers crossed* I'm trying to just be open minded and keep reminding myself that the health of the baby is all that truly matters. :thumbup:
> 
> 11 more days for me! Yes, the countdown is on. I wake up every morning and mentally cross off another day. :blush:

that's what i'm worried about, i'm worried if they tell me baby is a boy I won't emotionally be able to accept it. i'm sure I will its just the worry that's there.


----------



## littlesteph

I wish I didn't have to wait 4 weeks for mine, I have an consultant appointment at the hospital Monday apart of me is hoping they'll do a scan because of being put back 2 weeks.


----------



## xCherylx

15 days until we find out, after having a boy and this being our last baby I hope this is a little girl. All signs point to it but maybe it's just power of suggestion....?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congrats on team pink. Not long until my scan now. So nervous I can't get excited about finding out the gender. I just hope baby is growing ok. Got my letter from the consultant and it just sounds scary. Its like they are surprised my pregnancy is going well and I feel fine, nausea aside.


----------



## DHBH0930

Another boy on FB!

11 boys to 3 girls! So crazy!!! Every time we add a girl we get 3-4 more boys! :haha:


----------



## Twag

We must be running out of boys soon so girls can start coming :wacko: :thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Haha twag I agree!!

I also think I am having a girl, all the wives tales say girl too. We already have a boy but I am okay with either sex! I am a little nervous though, my husband's side has all grandboys and my mother-in-law really keeps saying hope it's a girl so I feel like if it's a boy she will be upset, I know she wont but I feel like that, does that make sense?


----------



## Twag

Same Amcolecchi DH is an only child and so on his side I know his mother always wanted a girl (he was a bit of a miracle baby) and so we have given them a grandson and would now like to give a grandaughter too - my mum she is happy with either as she has 4 grandaughters and 3 grandson's (greedy :haha:)

I will be happy if we have a boy but I am so sure this is a girl I think I would faint if told a boy :haha: :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

There are so many boys...so hopefully all of you waiting to find out still... that want little girls will help even out the score :haha:

I thought I was having a girl too because this pregnancy is so different from DS and old wives tales and I know my MIL wanted a girl. She has three boys. But it is a boy and I honestly couldn't be happier because DS will have a best buddy growing up. They will only be two years apart. A part of me did feel a little sting of disappointment that I won't have a little girl (we plan on just two babies) when I first found out. But now I'm over the moon to have another baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Mimzy I think this will probably end up being me I am so sure it is a girl but also if we have a boy they will be the best of friends as there will be under 2 years between them :)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Twag-your family sounds like mine! My husband is the only boy he has 3 sisters, so it was so outnumbered with girls. Now all she has is grandboys so she wants a girl lol! My mom is happy either way, she is greedy too lol she has 2 grandboys and 2 grandgirls!

I was thinking it would be nice to have a boy too since my son will have a buddy too they will be 19 months apart!! When do you find out Twag?


----------



## Twag

In 9 days (well 8 really as our scan is at 10am) I cannot wait as then I can start preparing :happydance: plus I want to see my baby again and know all is okay in there :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

That's a lot of boys!! I wonder if all the team yellows are hiding the girls?! :rofl: I'm completely convinced that I'll be team pink this time... Guess I'll know for sure in just over a week! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

aley we are going to get a huge shock if we are team blue :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Twag- so jealous you find out in 8 days haha I don't find out till June 29th!! I leave for a vaca will just my husband next Monday so it will be nice toget away and not think about it every other minute haha! 

I am surprised how many boys there are! lol It's so exciting either way for everyone!!


----------



## aley28

Its true, Twag!! If I never update ever again after my scan, you can know its because I went and died of shock from being told its a boy :rofl: I'm so tempted to go start buying girl clothes. Its ridiculous. :wacko:


----------



## Twag

aley28 said:


> Its true, Twag!! If I never update ever again after my scan, you can know its because I went and died of shock from being told its a boy :rofl: I'm so tempted to go start buying girl clothes. Its ridiculous. :wacko:

:haha: I had to stop myself on Friday as I nearly did and from putting girls items into my wish list :dohh:

Even one of our friends (couple) have started calling baby a girl :wacko: :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I can not believe how many boys so far lots of blue :flower: chances of me carrying another boy are high and that would make my 6th boy :flower:

I have 5 weeks 4 days to wait I am not having a scan till 17 of July and I am hoping I hear baby is ok worried about baby having something wrong because of my age now


----------



## Twag

I also have this worry and as much as I am looking forward to knowing the gender I just want to know baby is all okay :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

should add I would not mind hearing pink at scan though it would be lovely but do not want to get that idea in my head and feel disappointed when I hear boy :wacko: afraid I would feel guilty then :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Twag said:


> I also have this worry and as much as I am looking forward to knowing the gender I just want to know baby is all okay :thumbup:

I know it crazy so impatient to find out gender but also in the back of your mind worrying all is ok with baby :hugs:


----------



## aley28

I'm focusing on the gender because once I start worrying about the baby/pregnancy, I can't stop. :wacko:

This baby is so quiet compared to my first 2. I know its still early for lots of movements too, which I have to keep reminding myself... I have 2 high energy kids and they were "high energy fetuses" lol, so having a quieter one is throwing me for a loop, and causing a lot of worry by itself!! Just want the scan to get here so that I can relax a bit and focus on more peaceful things.

...especially PINK peaceful things. :rofl:

I won't be able to stand it if my husband gets to say, "I TOLD you it was another boy..." :rofl:


----------



## Sunny27

Only two days until gender scan. Hopefully I will be able to hold off and not peak until reveal party.


----------



## CelticNiamh

aley28 said:


> I'm focusing on the gender because once I start worrying about the baby/pregnancy, I can't stop. :wacko:
> 
> This baby is so quiet compared to my first 2. I know its still early for lots of movements too, which I have to keep reminding myself... I have 2 high energy kids and they were "high energy fetuses" lol, so having a quieter one is throwing me for a loop, and causing a lot of worry by itself!! Just want the scan to get here so that I can relax a bit and focus on more peaceful things.
> 
> ...especially PINK peaceful things. :rofl:
> 
> I won't be able to stand it if my husband gets to say, "I TOLD you it was another boy..." :rofl:

LOL:haha: 

Yea everyone was saying I should start to feel baby now but nope not yet anyway I am sure I felt my last baby this early I guess soon I hope anyway looking forward to feeling movements :flower:


----------



## aley28

Niamh, it just really brings home the truth of how different every pregnancy really is, doesn't it? :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

aley28 said:


> Niamh, it just really brings home the truth of how different every pregnancy really is, doesn't it? :haha:

yep it sure does :) :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

I was just going to ask if people have felt movements yet? I am 17 weeks and with my son I had an anterior placenta so I knew I wouldn't feel him for awhile and I didn't till about 23 weeks. Now with this one at my 12 week scan they said my placenta is not anterior and so I would feel this baby more but I haven't felt anything yet and I am starting to panic/get worried!


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolechii I have been feeling movements for a little over two weeks. I felt movements earlier with my first though although they say you should feel movements sooner with your second pregnancy.:shrug: Maybe you're just not familiar with how the little movement feel, since with your son you didn't feel them till later on?


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm glad someone brought this up because I have been worrying about the same thing. I have not felt him move except once a few weeks ago. I go to the Dr tomorrow for a check up so I was trying to hold out on my worrying and talk to him about it. I think he may do a quick scan so I will get to see him again for a minute or two but I am sure hes going to tell me its still early and blah blah blah try to not worry about it ect... 
I just think pregnant women have those worries no matter what


----------



## Maries_s

I don't feel anything yet. I'm worried too, but it's too early, fortunately we saw our baby last visit and he/she was moving soo much. 

About the gender my OH and I want a baby boy and my mom is team blue. I'm worried to have a disppointment even though we want this baby soo much no matter what and we pray to have a healthy child.


----------



## Twag

I have felt fish flopping since about 15/16 weeks on & off more recently I am starting to feel little thumps/kicks and sometimes when laying down quietly one the outside but nothing huge and not consistently :shrug:

It was much later with my son


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I have a scan Friday hopefully there's one more boy left for me lol


----------



## Twag

I am sure there will be :thumbup:


----------



## lomelindi17

Hi, back from another trip, 2 more left, leaving again Friday for 11 days. Really getting a bigger bump now, I feel like I'm huge for how far along I am lol. I felt the baby kick for the first time on Saturday, so cool! Now every day I feel a few flutters and tiny pokes. It will be so cool when dh can feel them too. 

Hope everyone is starting to feel better now, sorry for those who are still having nausea and pelvic pain, hope it eases up quickly. Catmummy I hope you are recovering ok and you didn't get hurt too badly in your fall. <3 Congrats to those who have found out the gender! I really feel like I'm having a girl and have a name pretty set in my mind, and really can't think of a boy name that seems to fit so I'm taking that as a sign lol.

As for weight gain, my bbs can't stop growing lol and I've definitely put on some extra padding in the thighs, hips and bum, but most of it is going to my belly. My midwife said it's totally normal to put on an insulation layer of fat over the belly so I'm not worrying about it. I have to eat every couple hours or I have painful hunger pangs and I eat pretty healthy so I don't feel concerned at all about how many pounds I'm gaining, I've already gained 12 lbs. I do crave sugary things a lot so I'm just trying to watch my sugar intake, so I try to eat a lot of fruit instead. I feel it's natural and healthy to have more fat reserves to provide energy for the body to do all this extra work, as long as you feel good!


----------



## littlesteph

I've not felt anything yet, with DS1 I felt him at around 15 weeks with DS2 I felt him at 17 weeks. 
finally started to gain weight after losing 8lbs. midwife I saw yesterday wasn't too happy as i'm quite slim anyway. Also saw a consultant yesterday as i'm high risk as is baby. He was much better then all the others I've seen in past pregnancies. He actually spoke to me like he actually wanted to help me and give information and support not like the others where its been like i'm wasting their time. He asked if I really wanted a vaginal birth which I said no to as both my boys where section babies and he was happy with that and went on to say if I wanted it then it would mean having to be kept a very close eye. 
I have to have 3 growth scans, 28 32 and 36 weeks, he said at the moment he's going to plan the section for 39 weeks but won't do that till my 20 week scan he says it may change depending on how baby grows and how my growth scans go.


----------



## Twag

Great that they are keeping a close eye on you & baby littlesteph

ONE week until my 20 week scan getting so nervous now :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Not long left!!


----------



## Sunny27

Gender scan in an hour. Hope I can keep it together and not peek until Saturday.


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your scan :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Is anyone else exhausted still? I feel like I'm completely worn out? People keep telling me to relax more. Thing is I have a full time job, a toddler and a house to manage. My husband has chrons and doesn't have much energy. My dad is disabled and has recently been diagnosed with cancer. My mum tries to help but its only limited help and is unlikely to be more than a couple of hours watching Daniel with me. This with all the stress of high risk pregnancy is exhausting me. Then yesterday nursery tell me Daniel has been hitting the other children this week and they're worried as this is out of character. He's very active and chatty at home but not violent beyond the odd tantrum when he sometimes throws things. So now I'm worried about him. Not sure what the point of this is, just need to rant.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Mrs Bump

I am exhausted also and was hoping for this supposed 2nd tri energy but I don't think I am going to get it :nope: I am in a similar situation working full time, just finished studying & sitting and exam, toddler, 2 dogs = knackered me!
Elliot is going through a phase also of waking up at 5am :sleep:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm still exhausted too! And my LO has woken up loads the past few nights. This morning was a 5.30am wake up with a wet bed :dohh:


----------



## Mimzy3

mrs_bump that is a lot you are dealing with and sounds stressful. Try to take short cuts...the house work can wait, cooking can wait, order take out, make easy meals, laundry can wait. Just take it easy till you feel up to it!:hugs:

I have my days were I'm exhausted than others where I'm filled with energy. I also have a toddler (20 month old), full time job, house hold, and DH works a very demanding high level job in which he isn't home often to help out. On days I'm exhausted I cut corners... the dishes sit in the sink, we order take out or have microwaveable food, and I go to bed after DS does. 
Cut yourself some slack and try to just worry about you and your babies for now everything else can wait. :hugs:

And i know it sounds crazy and you think if i'm tired that is the last thing i want to do but exercise can help. Even just a short walk around the block may make you feel a little more energized.


----------



## Sunny27

Scan went great!!! Baby is doing well. I was able to hold it together and not peek. Dropping scans off with the bakery now. So ready for Saturday!!!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sunny-Awesome job not peeking!! I can't wait to hear what you are having!!

AFM- I am so tired too!! I will be 18 weeks Saturday and I am exhausted! I wasn't this tired with my first at all! I think with work, and chasing my 14 month old and taking care of my husband and house it's just alot...most days I can't even do dinner and I hate ordering food or doing frozen things but hey we will live lol!


----------



## aley28

I'm exhausted as well. To the point where I feel like I must be growing five or six babies in there that the doctor forgot to tell me about or something. :rofl: I'm sure its just the extra strain of being pregnant on top of having a life and caring for 2 kids, but MAN! The interrupted sleep at night is certainly not helping lol!

Sunny, I'm impressed you didn't peak!! :haha: I'm going to ask for them to check gender first! :rofl: (OK, maybe not, but I'm getting SUPER impatient!) Only a week left to go for me :happydance:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Things will get easier for us ladies :)


----------



## Twag

Group hug :hug:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Lol *hugs*


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

How are all you ladies doing?

Any gender scans coming up soon?

AFM same old same old, not really feeling sick anymore, but still plenty tired. I've felt a few kicks here and there, but I'm ready for them to be more consistent. Still working on DDs room, it's getting there, most of the furniture has been redone (got a bunch of used stuff and painting it all white) after that I'm painting the room. Can't wait to see it all come together!


----------



## aley28

My gender scan is June 17 -- so only 5 days away!! :yipee:

My baby is not a very active one, I don't think. Or I have an anterior placenta - I'm going to ask at my scan. I do get some kicks, but they aren't very frequent and are still quite small! And they are all located at the top of my uterus! I'm carrying higher this time than I did last time, too. :haha:

Also, noticed that I'm producing colostrum today. I wonder if that explains the most recent soreness of the boobs? :shrug: It has me ALL excited to breastfeed again :cloud9::haha:

SO psyched for my scan next week though. I keep having dreams that we end up getting an ultrasound in REALLY weird circumstances -- and the baby is another boy, every single time. :wacko: I guess my subconscious is really worrying about that! :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

I already know the gender but having my second trimester anatomy scan tomorrow!:happydance: Excited to see baby boy again :cloud9:

I have been having terrible heartburn all day long. Tums don't seem to help. Even water gives me heartburn it doesn't matter what I eat. I randomly still feel sick. I actually vomited last night. Its so strange because with DS I wasn't sick after week 14. And I'm still taking my medicine every night. 

Has anyone else been getting Braxton Hicks contractions already? I had them early with DS too. And all I drink is water and maybe one tea a day so I know its not from dehydration. Still feeling his kicks daily, I love that feeling!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Had my scan today and baby was on its tummy with its legs tucked under his bum, doc culdn't get a good look, she didn't take a guess tho but im thinking another girl lol oh boy *rolls eyes**


----------



## littlesteph

my boobs have been hurting which is new to me as they don't usually till after I've had baby and my milk comes in. hubby says they feel bigger. they do seem fuller.
been getting a lot of headaches think it might have something to do with the warm muggy weather.


----------



## Twag

My scan is Wednesday :happy dance: Looking forward to seeing baby again and finding out what we are having :)


----------



## littlesteph

just looked at the first page, they boys really do have a lead


----------



## Mimzy3

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Had my scan today and baby was on its tummy with its legs tucked under his bum, doc culdn't get a good look, she didn't take a guess tho but im thinking another girl lol oh boy *rolls eyes**

well you did say "under his bum" so maybe its a boy :haha: So are you going to have another scan or when will you find out the sex?!


----------



## Mimzy3

littlesteph mine have been sore and definitely bigger too, its quite common in pregnancy. That happen with my first pregnancy too.


----------



## DHBH0930

Aley: can't wait for you to find out! I leaked a couple weeks ago and it too got me so excited to nurse again! It's been a few months since DD weaned herself and I'm so ready to do it again! I truly loved it, after the first couple weeks or so


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I'm glad I don't just sound weird for being excited to see leaky nipples!! :rofl:


----------



## Sunny27

Only 24 hours until the gender reveal. I am so anxious to see!!!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Mimzy3 said:


> Trying4BbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan today and baby was on its tummy with its legs tucked under his bum, doc culdn't get a good look, she didn't take a guess tho but im thinking another girl lol oh boy *rolls eyes**
> 
> well you did say "under his bum" so maybe its a boy :haha: So are you going to have another scan or when will you find out the sex?!Click to expand...

Lol I just notice I put boy, maybr because I was convinced baby is boy but now I dont know. I have another scan at 20 weeks so hopefully baby isnt so shy then. Other than that baby was adorable and healthy, it appeared to be sleeping as baby was just laying there, at my 8 week scan.baby wasn't very active eithet so im thinking baby is going to be very relaxed compared to my ball of fire twins! My eldest is very relaxed also and i really enjoy her shes so smart charming and funny <3


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congrats Sunny keep us updated !!


----------



## littlesteph

Mimzy3 said:


> littlesteph mine have been sore and definitely bigger too, its quite common in pregnancy. That happen with my first pregnancy too.

never experienced it during pregnancy with my boys


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Here's my shy baby on its tummy and a pic of baby's little foot
 



Attached Files:







20150612_212028.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9









20150612_212038.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Maries_s

Mimzy3 said:


> I already know the gender but having my second trimester anatomy scan tomorrow!:happydance: Excited to see baby boy again :cloud9:
> 
> I have been having terrible heartburn all day long. Tums don't seem to help. Even water gives me heartburn it doesn't matter what I eat. I randomly still feel sick. I actually vomited last night. Its so strange because with DS I wasn't sick after week 14. And I'm still taking my medicine every night.
> 
> Has anyone else been getting Braxton Hicks contractions already? I had them early with DS too. And all I drink is water and maybe one tea a day so I know its not from dehydration. Still feeling his kicks daily, I love that feeling!

For me works to eat soup and drink gatorate and tums. Maybe you should try it.


----------



## Maries_s

Hi girls! Did you think the doctor can find the gender at 17w3d. My next visit is friday and I wonder if I can know at this appointment.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Marie, I think they can see gender from 16 weeks. Good luck with your appointment.

I have my anomoly scan Monday, I'm really freaked out to be honest. I'm just hoping baby is ok in there and it's not bad news. Everything I've read online indicates are that the chances are high baby will be ok but the consultant just scares me. I have to see her too to discuss issues relating to the scan. I'm just hoping there aren't any!

We will try and find out gender too, both Dh and I have a pink preference as we have a boy already but I know statistically we are probably more likely to hear blue, as Dh comes from a very strongly male line and to be honest the gender of my children has never been a major thing to me.


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Hi ladies! Could I be added to the list? 

1) When is your due date? -November 27th

2) Whats your name? -Aimee

3) Where are you located? - Oregon, USA

4) Occupation? - Environmental chemist

5) Any kids (besides this one)/planning on more? - First baby, we hope to have two total but we'll see how this one goes.

6) How long TTC? - NTNP for over a year, but this was the first month really trying to time things properly.

7) Any other fun info you want us to know? - I'll (hopefully) learn the gender at the anatomy scan scheduled July 1st!


----------



## Maries_s

Welcome BunInTheBelly :hi:


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Hi Maries_s!

We're almost due date twins! I'm in the US so I'm hoping the baby comes on Thanksgiving, or at least on a date where it'll end up on T-day every so often. What about you, any specific day you think would be nice?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Maries_s said:


> Welcome BunInTheBelly :hi:


Welcome BunInTheBelly :flower:


----------



## Twag

Welcome :hi:

Mrs Bump good luck with your scan this afternoon will be thinking of you hope all is okay in there which I am sure it is and all goes well with your consultant :hugs:

AFM - half way point passed :yippee: and only 2 more days until my scan and the big gender reveal :happydance:
I am starting now to suffer from SPD when I walk the dogs etc and feel like a cripple for the rest of the day afterwards which of course my DH does not understand :dohh:


----------



## Mimzy3

I had my anatomy scan on Saturday. And the tech didn't say much I have to wait for my midwife but she did say that I would have to come back because baby kept balling up and she couldn't get a picture of the four chambers of the heart. And to make sure that my placenta moves up, because right now she said it is near my cervix. And the baby is breech but she said he was flipping all around. I initially was very concerned but now I feel more at ease. I feel in my heart baby is perfectly healthy, that she just couldn't get a good picture of the heart. And I read online that in 90% of pregnancies the placenta does move up. As for baby being breech I'm going to start going to the chiropractor again to ensure he moves to a good position. Just trying to stay positive and pray that my midwife calls today with less alarming information :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Hope you get a good phone call today Mimzy :thumbup: will they give you another scan to be able to check the heart?

Also I think at this point if baby is breech it isn't really an issue my son was breech until 30+ weeks and he moved into the right position - they still have so much room in there 

I have heard placenta's can move up so FX this happens for you :hugs:


----------



## Sunny27

This weekend was so amazing. The gender reveal party was great. We are having another baby girl and are so excited. Now on to the buying, lol.


----------



## Mimzy3

Twag said:


> Hope you get a good phone call today Mimzy :thumbup: will they give you another scan to be able to check the heart?
> 
> Also I think at this point if baby is breech it isn't really an issue my son was breech until 30+ weeks and he moved into the right position - they still have so much room in there
> 
> I have heard placenta's can move up so FX this happens for you :hugs:

Thank you Twag:flower: Yes, I will have another scan to get a good picture of the four chambers and to make sure the placenta moves up. Not sure when I will go again, midwife should tell me today hopefully.


----------



## Twag

Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## Maries_s

BunInTheBelly said:


> Hi Maries_s!
> 
> We're almost due date twins! I'm in the US so I'm hoping the baby comes on Thanksgiving, or at least on a date where it'll end up on T-day every so often. What about you, any specific day you think would be nice?

That was my initial due date but I changed my ob/gyn and he changed my date. First I was stunning because thanksgiving would be a nice day to give birth. But when they changed my date I just was grateful because I would love to eat my grandmas and mothers food in thanksgiving, last year I could'nt because my husband and I celebrated with his family and for me it was not very good change in my palate. Lol but I think being close to thanksgiving day we are going to be over the moon when the baby arrives.:happydance:


----------



## Maries_s

Congrats on team pink. :pink:


----------



## aley28

Yay, another girl!! Congrats, Sunny! :happydance:

Mimzy, I hope the heart is OK! Maybe your baby was being difficult just to give you another chance to go in and see him so they can check the heart :winkwink:
I've heard that placentas move, too, so hopefully yours does!

Re: Thanksgiving babies -- I'm glad I'll have my baby a couple weeks before Thanksgiving, because that gives me more space in my belly to eat like a total pig!! :rofl: The year I was pregnant with Parker, I was so full of baby (was like 39 weeks) that I could only pick at the food and could only have a tiny slice of pie!! :rofl: :rofl:

Twag; my husband doesn't really seem to understand the SPD either. My kids are more understanding than he is, and I think its because they can see that I'm not just making it up to get out of sex. :haha: It seems like very few people who haven't experienced SPD really understand it or have much sympathy for it. I feel like most people think I'm just making it up and/or being whiney. :wacko:

AFM;
20 weeks for me, too! :happydance: My scan is Wednesday morning, 10:30am mountain time. So excited! And nervous :haha: But trying to just focus on the exciting bit... boy or girl?! :happydance:

My baby is sitting quite high, which seems to have relieved quite a bit of the pelvic pain I was getting. :thumbup: Or possibly my frequent resting and careful walking is just paying off, I dunno. I'm a bit uncomfortable today, but the last week or so has been nearly painless!

I am still SO CRANKY. :wacko: I'm not usually a bitchy person, but its been bad this pregnancy! I feel like I've been suffering PMS mood swings since ovulation happened. Ugh.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congrats on team pink. My baby was upside down and we couldn't see the heart chambers because she was facing my spine, so we have to go back. But she's growing nicely and she's a she, feeling pretty amazing right now. :-D


----------



## aley28

Another girl! Please say this is a week for girl babies to be announced :winkwink:
Congrats MrsBump!! :yipee: :pink:


----------



## Mimzy3

Awesome congrats :pink: Mrs Bump:happydance:!! And glad to hear baby is growing nicely. I also have to go back to get a picture of the heart chambers. 

Spoke with my midwives office and they said its not uncommon to not get a good picture of something and it just happen to be the heart in my case. She also said that my placenta is 1.7cm from the cervix so not covering it. I can still resume all normal activity and that it could move up on its own. They are scheduling another ultrasound to recheck at a later date. I've been reading online and as long as its 2cm from cervix I can still delivery naturally so fingers crossed it moves up like it should! But baby is growing right on track :)


----------



## Melsue129

Glad to hear everyone is doing well..

Congrats on the :pink:!!! Yay for some girls!!

As for me .... I'm still feeling tired a bit and we have our level 2 ultrasound on Wednesday at 6:30pm so super excited for that...
I have some butt pain w the back/nerve issues wondering if I should see the chiropractor???? 

I keep checking in on everyone. Just been really busy at work and home. 
:hugs: to all!


----------



## Maries_s

aley28 said:


> Another girl! Please say this is a week for girl babies to be announced :winkwink:
> Congrats MrsBump!! :yipee: :pink:

Please not all week! Lol my ultrasound is friday and I'm hoping the doctor says that is a boy. :blush:


----------



## Maries_s

aley28:

You got a super point, it will be nice to eat a little bit more at thanksgiving. :haha: Specially when I missed so much my grandmas and mothers food. Lol


----------



## aley28

Maries_s said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> Another girl! Please say this is a week for girl babies to be announced :winkwink:
> Congrats MrsBump!! :yipee: :pink:
> 
> Please not all week! Lol my ultrasound is friday and I'm hoping the doctor says that is a boy. :blush:Click to expand...

LOL!! Well, there's always the exception! :winkwink: Always room for more boys of course! :blue:



Maries_s said:


> aley28:
> 
> You got a super point, it will be nice to eat a little bit more at thanksgiving. :haha: Specially when I missed so much my grandmas and mothers food. Lol

:haha: I LOVE Thanksgiving! Quite possibly my favorite holiday, and just because I love all the food. Especially the pie :blush: Its basically the only time we really go through the trouble of baking pies, but man oh MAN do I love pie! :haha::blush:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Could my date be moved to 31st October, thanks!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey ladies! I haven't checked in in a while, I have my ultrasound on weds! Can't wait, hoping they tell me the gender then and there! I don't know how it goes in other countries/parts of Canada, but here they sometimes make you wait till your Dr apt but I am reeeeally wanting to know on weds as the next day my dh will not have access to his phone for almost a week so I won't be able to tell him! Fx they tell me there!


----------



## BunInTheBelly

aley28 said:


> Maries_s said:
> 
> 
> aley28:
> 
> You got a super point, it will be nice to eat a little bit more at thanksgiving. :haha: Specially when I missed so much my grandmas and mothers food. Lol
> 
> :haha: I LOVE Thanksgiving! Quite possibly my favorite holiday, and just because I love all the food. Especially the pie :blush: Its basically the only time we really go through the trouble of baking pies, but man oh MAN do I love pie! :haha::blush:Click to expand...

I love Thanksgiving too! I guess chances are good I will be too uncomfortable to really enjoy it this year, so I'm just hoping I'm going to be too busy having a baby to notice all the pie and stuffing and yummyness!


----------



## Twag

Yay team:pink: Congrats Mrs Bump


----------



## Mimzy3

Melsue with DS I had really bad tailbone pain and I went to a chiropractor and it helped a ton! I"m actually going to start going to one again soon. It is so good for pregnancy not only to help alleviate back pain but also to help the baby get in the right position.


----------



## Twag

Scan tomorrow morning today I am feeling very anxious about it :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh twag, it is stressful isn't it. I will be thinking of you. I actually cried at mine when they said baby was growing well and then we saw the 3 lines and it was just such a relief.


----------



## Twag

Mrs_Bump said:


> Oh twag, it is stressful isn't it. I will be thinking of you. I actually cried at mine when they said baby was growing well and then we saw the 3 lines and it was just such a relief.

I am so pleased it is in the morning as I would be pulling my hair out otherwise :wacko:

I just feel almost numb and in a daze today and I cannot snap out of it :nope:


----------



## littlesteph

20 days till my scan, i'm hoping to be joining team pink. 
having 2 boys already and this being our last i'm really hoping for a girl, I just hope I don't get disappointed if they say boy.


----------



## aley28

18.5 hours to my scan! :haha:

I've been having an insane amount of dreams about the gender of this baby. Its always a boy in my dreams, and I always leave the ultrasound really upset but pretending to be happy. I'm evidently completely obsessed, and far more invested in the gender than I realized :wacko:

At any rate! It'll be good to know for sure, so that I can get started on planning and picking names and sharing the news! We still haven't made any type of announcement about the pregnancy, so I'm looking forward to doing that tomorrow, no matter what the genitals are! And I still haven't purchased so much as a package of pacifiers, so I'll start buying bits and pieces now as we come across deals. :cloud9:

I just want this little munchkin to be healthy! *fingers crossed*


----------



## crazycatlady5

So no one responded to my comment - did you all get to find out right at your ultrasound or did you have to wait till you went to the dr or midwife?

Where I live a lot of people seem to have to wait till they go to the Dr after their ultrasound.


----------



## SweetV

They have always told me at the ultrasound even though they aren't suppose to.


----------



## Maries_s

My ob/gyn did himself my ultrasounds in all my appointments.


----------



## DHBH0930

crazycatlady5 said:


> So no one responded to my comment - did you all get to find out right at your ultrasound or did you have to wait till you went to the dr or midwife?
> 
> Where I live a lot of people seem to have to wait till they go to the Dr after their ultrasound.

My scan so far was a private one, but for my 1st DD the US tech told me.


----------



## aley28

The first baby, my doctor did the ultrasound and he told us right then. And the second baby was an ultrasound tech who did the scan, and she told us right then too, and then the doctor came in and confirmed it. :thumbup:

If they don't tell me on the spot tomorrow I might got crazy :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

The sonographer tells you in the uk. Doctors aren't interested in baby's gender, only their health.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I know they all tell you, here where I live everyone says they usually don't tell you :( I seem to live in the one place on earth where they rarely tell you ;(. I'm stressing over it, my husband goes away the next day, I really can't wait and not tell anyone else until I'm able to tell him ;(


----------



## BunInTheBelly

I've heard that here the tech will tell you. For me, the US is done at the clinic my OB is at, and so I have a US appt, then an OB appt scheduled 45 minutes later. Either way I should know before I leave that day. I hope you can convince the tech to give you a hint, crazycatlady5!


----------



## SweetV

In Canada it is a law that the ultrasound techs are not allowed to discuss any of the findings including gender. I think they are afraid they will be sued if it is wrong. You can usually get them to give you a hint though and they have always told me when I've asked.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Some NHS trusts won't tell you. West Herts , near us, doesn't, I believe.


----------



## aley28

My scan is in 2 hours and 15 minutes!! :haha:
I barely slept at all last night because of anxiety about it, so I really hope everything is OK! :wacko: Been getting jabs all morning, so I'm sure all is fine, just can't help but worry. Happened in both my past pregnancies too!


----------



## CelticNiamh

aley28 said:


> My scan is in 2 hours and 15 minutes!! :haha:
> I barely slept at all last night because of anxiety about it, so I really hope everything is OK! :wacko: Been getting jabs all morning, so I'm sure all is fine, just can't help but worry. Happened in both my past pregnancies too!

Good luck I am sure all will be fine :hugs: keep us posted:flower:

loving all the updates on scans congrats on pink and blue bundles I so can not wait for mine!! really hope I can find out as well


----------



## Twag

Please can you update me we are team :pink:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Mine is in 2 hours and 45min! I can't wait, really hoping they will tell me!!

I also had trouble sleeping last night!


----------



## Mimzy3

Good luck at your scans today ladies and keep us posted!:thumbup:


----------



## DHBH0930

Can't wait to hear your news later ladies! Hope your scans go well! :flower:

Twag I have you for team :pink:! :happydance:

Did some detective work and found some of the genders of women not posting regularly we are at 9 girls and 14 boys! So still a good lead for team :blue: but the gap is closing!


----------



## crazycatlady5

In the waiting room for scan - so nervous and excited! Eek!


----------



## Twag

Further update baby is just perfect but a stubborn little madam she was covering her face with her arms and had her legs bunched up but then I got up jumped around and she moved her legs straight up.over her face and was holding them with her little hands :cloud9: But we eventually got the measurements etc and she is right on track


----------



## crazycatlady5

It's a boy!!!

They would not tell me there, but my hospital nursing staff called me right away as I called and asked them too, so I am still waiting for all other info, but I know it's a boy and it's healthy!

All old wives tales except Chinese gender chart were wrong!


----------



## aley28

I'm home from my scan!! :yipee:

Baby looks great! Everything measures right on track for 20 weeks (so can you move my EDD to Nov 1st, please? :) ) and that greatly relieve my pent up worry!! :thumbup: Heartbeat was beautiful... still my most favorite sound in the whole world. :cloud9:

However, we're not 100% sure on sex right now -- had a stubborn foot nestled into the crotch and wouldn't move it despite a lot of poking and coming back to it. :haha: There was no obvious boy bits, so the doc says he _thinks_ its a girl. He also couldn't get a good shot of the heart chambers, so I'll go back in for a repeat ultrasound at 27 weeks. :thumbup:

So, you can put me down as :pink: for now -- I'm rather confident in it myself, but if Baby grows a weiner, I'll let you know :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CoralInGold

Hi Ladies, could you update me to the 9th please & we are Team Yellow xx


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on the great scans ladies!!! Another for team :blue: and :pink:! 

Front page is updated :flower:

I get to see my little girl again in less than 3 weeks (July 6) for my anatomy scan. Looking forward to seeing her again. We very clearly saw the 3 lines, so we KNOW it's a girl. Part of me is still nervous that the doctor will tell me different though! :dohh:


----------



## littlesteph

DHBH0930 said:


> Congrats on the great scans ladies!!! Another for team :blue: and :pink:!
> 
> Front page is updated :flower:
> 
> I get to see my little girl again in less than 3 weeks (July 6) for my anatomy scan. Looking forward to seeing her again. We very clearly saw the 3 lines, so we KNOW it's a girl. Part of me is still nervous that the doctor will tell me different though! :dohh:

Same day as my scan, I can't wait.


----------



## Smile181c

Haha DHBH I'm paranoid that they're going to tell me the opposite gender at my scan too! :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Me too, I've been googling 3 lines, not a girl. We clearly saw the lines but the sonographer only said it was a strong indicator.


----------



## Twag

Our sonographer was like it is a girl no I think or anything and showed us the clear potty shot and there was defo no boy bits (DS was very clear :haha:) so I am pretty confident we are having a girl :thumbup: will find out in roughly 20 weeks :wacko:

OK so apparently I have a high anterior placenta? would this explain why I do not tend to feel much movement high up my bump but mainly down low?


----------



## Smile181c

Mine was clear too, she said "I'm sitting firmly in the pink camp" and then was saying "hi baby girl!" etc but I'm still paranoid :haha: keep looking at the potty shot she gave us and making sure I can't see any boy parts :rofl:

Could explain your movements twag! I've been feeling a few higher up now, but my uterus is only as high as my belly button so the majority have been down low x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Yeah it took a second to see as was a boy to be fair. I just can't quite believe it
I was feeling kicks low down but now they are higher up. Think she's turned round a couple of days ago as I also seem to of developed the pregnant lady walk, which probably indicates head in pelvis.


----------



## Twag

Ahh my little madam is breach but it is okay she still has time to move! I had a posterior placenta last time so this anterior placenta is new to me :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so glad I'm not the only one waddling! Thought it was way too soon for the pregnancy walk but I'm so big I can't help it! lol


----------



## DHBH0930

From my ultrasound tech and doctor and research I've done the 3 lines is what a labia looks like on an us. So it's definitely a girl. I'm sure something crazy has happened before where it changed to a boy somehow, maybe they THOUGHT they saw the lines, but we're mistaken, who knows. But the odds of that happening after clearly seeing the lines is EXTREMELY low.

I was really worried with DD1 cuz the tech SAID she saw the lines, but she didn't show us, the pic we were given of her bottom just didn't have a penis. So I was super nervous for my anatomy scan. This time she gave us a pic of the 3 lines and found them like 4 times during the scan. 

But a little part of me will be nervous till I hear it again at 20 weeks. I guess I feel too lucky that I got EXACTLY what I wanted. Always wanted 2 girls and now I will have that! :cloud9:


----------



## aley28

Twag, my baby is breech right now too and I feel very little movement at the top of my bump. I get the occasional thump on top, but I think that must only happen when she's jumping up and down. :rofl: Most movement right now is down low. Funny - as for quite a while I was only feeling movement at the top, so I guess at some point in the last couple of weeks she flipped. I have no idea where my placenta is though, I was far too engrossed in checking off healthy body parts to remember to ask!! :blush:

I have decent reason to be concerned that she will become a he at my next scan, but I've just always known this baby would be a girl, and I've had strong girl vibes since about a week after my BFP. :shrug: I guess we'll get a second look in 7 weeks, but we'll know for sure around Halloween. :rofl:


----------



## Twag

aley I only noted the placenta after the scan as it is in my notes :haha: also too engrossed in body parts


----------



## cmdc5

Hi ladies I haven't been on here for awhile. I usually am just on the facebook group. Anyways, a lot of you have been talking about three lines on a girl ultrasound. I have never seen a girl ultrasound as I have 3 boys but this time I am having a girl. I still don't see 3 lines on my ultrasound.....I see 2? Am I missing something?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-18-14-24-07.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## cmdc5

I hope you all are feeling better since we are all in second trimester! :happydance: I still have not gotten that burst of energy they say you get! I guess I just need to get use to feeling like a zombie :wacko:


----------



## aley28

cmdc5, I just see 2 lines on your picture as well, but that may just mean that they took a picture of the 2 lines yet were able to see 3 during the scan? :shrug:

I haven't gotten any sort of rush of energy either. I'm flippin' pooped half the time anymore. :sleep: I think in large part because I don't get very good sleep, as my pelvis is so sore. I hope I get some sort of nesting energy or SOMETHING though, because its going to be hard to do all the preparations I need to do for this babe if I am in zombie mode for the next 20 weeks! :roll:

I'm spending my afternoon browsing baby names :haha: Does anybody have a favorite name website?? I'm just using nymbler.com right now, but curious if there are other good ones! I'm mostly compiling a girl's name list - but I've picked out a handful of boy names too... just in case. :rofl: It takes DH and I forever to settle on a name that we both like, as we both refuse to compromise... so I want to be prepared. :haha:


----------



## naturluvr

Hi guys can I join this group? The other due in November group is rarely active and I am a chatter when I get going:haha: If that's okay, I'm due a little blue bundle November 9th.x:flower:


----------



## cmdc5

Ok looking closer at the ultrasound I see the two lines on the sides of the legs and in between I think I see the smaller 3 lines. Haha I don't know. She did tell me 100% a girl :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Cmdc5: definitely looks like a girl ulira sound to me :flower: that one in the middle might just be a wider line that the scan didn't pick up the whole thing. 

Aley: good luck with names! We had a list for DD1 of about 5 names, I liked then all so DH picked one out (Kayla Joy) shortly after having her I secretly picked out Ellie Rose if we had a 2nd girl, so right before the gender scan I told DH if boy he can name but if girl I get Ellie Rose and he didn't object :flower:

Naturluvr: nope no more room for anymore ladies with boys! Hahaha JK! :haha: of course you can join! Congrats on team :blue: :flower: and welcome!

AFM: I too have still been SO tired. I nap everyday too! Thankfully nausea completely gone, but ready for some more energy again. I feel bad that DD and I just sit around inside all day, I'd love to take her outside to play but I'm just so sleepy :sleep:


----------



## Maries_s

Hi girls! 
Tomorrow is my appointment of my 17w. We are all hoping to get lucky and see what we are having. So crossing fingers! [-o&lt; I'm having pain in my coccix in the night and having problem slepping at my sides causes I think all the weigh are in my pelvis and it's so painful I even wake up. Is this normal? :shrug:


----------



## aley28

Marie_s, I have pains while sleeping too - laying on my back is especially painful, unless I lay perfectly still! You can try putting a pillow between your knees while you sleep - some people say that helps with hip pain? Be sure to ask your doctor about it, they might have some better advice!


----------



## Twag

2nd tri energy what is that??? I am still sicky and knackered! :haha: hope I get some more energy soon I want to enjoy the last of the time I have with just my son before baby girl comes along 

I am also sleeping badly ladies I find my spd pain is on the left so I end up sleeping on my back or right which then makes my bump ache :wacko: :dohh:

Welcome :hi: and congrats on team :blue:

Hope scan's go well today ladies who are having them :flower:

Aley we have our name all sorted (but we had our girls name sorted before TTC :haha:)


----------



## xCherylx

20 weeks today Wooohooo! Half way there!


----------



## aley28

Twag, DH and I haven't even bothered to discuss names until now because we figured we'd narrow down half the choices simply by seeing the sex. :rofl: Then of course she had to be so secretive, so I still feel like we should have a "backup" boys name just in case?! However, it seems middle names might be the problem this time - first names were the issue with Parker :rofl:


----------



## Maries_s

Thanks ladies! 

I will try the pillow and also going to talk to my doctor about it. The pain is awful today I could'nt go back to sleep early in the morning. Maybe it was the anxiety. Also I woke up moody today I'm crying with happy song about babies! :cry:

On the other hand, I'm only 3 hours apart from my appointment. I'm very anxious to see if we can find the gender and obviously to know that everything is going well. :baby:


----------



## littlesteph

started feeling baby last night so so happy, hubby felt baby too. he had his head on my tummy and then felt a poke in his cheek. not felt baby today yet though. 
had physio today, been told to try the pregnancy bands and to start doing exercise on my gym ball, other then what she's already done there is nothing else she can do till baby gets here and we can see then if there is any improvement in my back pain.


----------



## aley28

I hope you feel better (emotionally) after the appointment, Maries!
I've found with the pelvic pain that the more gentle I am with myself, the better off I fare overall. So I sit down when I'm able and try not to ever walk too far at once etc. It seems to help with the nighttime pains. :flower: I hope you can figure something that works!


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi sorry been mia so pleased to hear of all they healthy boy and girl babies :) sorry so many of you are struggling with sickness and pain still. I am generally ok, finally got antibilotics after 4 weeks of sinusitus which meant after 4 days I felt amazing! Cant believe how much it was draining me! However I am now having really uncomfy cramping, pains low down in my bump. I think some are BHs which is much earlier than I felt them before so not sure if thats normal or not. The midwife checked my wee which was fine so not an infection. Yesterday he really didnt move much but the doppler reassured me (and the mw said thats normal at this stage) today he has been walloping me again so phew!!! finding the pains annoying though. I guess I may be doing too much ;( Got my 20w scan on monday....cant wait to see him again and know all is well!


----------



## cmdc5

I have my 20 week scan today in just a few hours. I am very nervous and anxious to check on my little girl. I will update you to let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mimzy3

*Certain* I commented awhile back but no one responded. I too have been having Braxton Hicks already. I got them early with DS too. I'm pretty active... I still maintain at least 30 mins of activity a day. And I notice BH are worse while I'm exercising. But its normal just make sure you are staying hydrated and if they hurt then its a prob. but just uncomfortable is normal.

For those of you dealing with back pain have you considered going to a chiropractor? I went with DS and I'm going to start going again next week. And since most of us are in our second trimester now...its really not recommended to sleep on your backs, at least not flat on your back. I have a body pillow that helps me get comfortable at night. But I too toss and turn a lot more now. Sometimes I'll wake up and I'm on my back and my back and bump will be hurting:nope: I have pretty bad ligament pain every now and then too but doing Yoga stretches like Child's pose seem to really help with that. :thumbup:


----------



## Maries_s

Hi everyone!

My appointment went well and I'm less moody. Baby is ok but does'nt show up cause he crossed his legs, my next appointment will be at 10 july.
Also he reccomended me, to go to the chiropractor.


----------



## DHBH0930

Maries: did you find out???? How did your scan go? *edit, we posted at the same time. Sorry baby didn't cooperate!

Can't believe so many are reaching the 1/2 way mark! 2 more weeks for me. The first trimester dragged on, now it's moving pretty fast!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Went to the Dr today, he said I needed shoes with better arch support or i would be in a lot of pain. I have scoliosis so I go to the chiropractor anyway. My sides have been hurting a lot lately. He said better shoes would help.


----------



## CelticNiamh

cmdc5 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't been on here for awhile. I usually am just on the facebook group. Anyways, a lot of you have been talking about three lines on a girl ultrasound. I have never seen a girl ultrasound as I have 3 boys but this time I am having a girl. I still don't see 3 lines on my ultrasound.....I see 2? Am I missing something?


oh that is a girl all right you also look for a hamburger for girls :flower: might of just been the angle pic was taken I can see two lines and but also the girl bits for sure :)


----------



## littlesteph

looking back on past bump photos as felt so much bigger this time, but looking back I don't think I am that much bigger.

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb158/littlesteph88/babybumps.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

littlesteph said:


> looking back on past bump photos as felt so much bigger this time, but looking back I don't think I am that much bigger.
> 
> https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb158/littlesteph88/babybumps.jpg


no not much at all and a lovely bump :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you


----------



## aley28

Not bigger at all, littlesteph!! :happydance: 

I hope better shoes help, crazy cat! :)

DHBH, the halfway mark seems like it came fast, doesn't it?? I hope the second half goes a LITTLE slower - as I want to enjoy my last-ever pregnancy for one but also because when the time is zooming by I feel like I don't have any time to get stuff done!! :rofl:


----------



## TexMel

Hey all. Sorry I've been MIA, too. Had a very eventful weekend with gender reveal party and Father's Day.

Saw our bean on Tuesday, hubby found out the sex then and kept the secret until the reveal in saturday! I already posted on fb, but it's a BOY! :blue: My intuition since like week 7 was right! :blue:
On my side of the family now, there are 5 boys and 1 girl. My niece was not too happy with me or my husband that we couldn't give her a girl to play with.

Also, found out I have anterior placenta. I know some of you ladies have mentioned this decreases chances of feeling the baby move early on, but does it also make your bump not pop out as early? I'm almost 19 weeks and was wearing non-maternity yesterday and you could pretty much not even tell I was pregnant. I have definitely gained some weight around my middle, just doesn't really look like a baby bump yet.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TexMel

Oh, and here's the potty shot. Pretty sure they are not wrong on this one....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amcolecchi

Tex-CONGRATS!!!! HAHA my niece was the only girl for awhile too and she wasn't happy when I had my son! But she got over it lol!!

I had an anterior placenta with my son, so you can ask me any questions! I didn't have a belly at ALL till like my 3rd trimester!! It was nuts! But then I got huge lol It's actually annoying because everyone keeps telling me how much bigger I am this one unlike my first, thanks guys lol...anyways, I didn't feel movement till like 23 weeks but after that I felt it but not as much as someone with a posterior. But I never worried.


----------



## aley28

LOL that's a boy alright, TexMel!!! Congratulations! :happydance: (potty shots like that REALLY convince me that we wouldn't have been able to miss it if my LO was a boy... the foot in the way would have to be enormous :rofl: We had the perfect potty shot angle, besides the foot being in the way... if there were sticky-outy-bits, we should have seen them!? :haha: Ah well, six more weeks before we look again!)

As for your bump - all women grow at different stages. You could have a tilted uterus or you could just have nice and tight abs that are holding it all in. It could just be how you carry :thumbup: and you're just 18 weeks... Baby still isn't very huge!

I say enjoy your small bump and don't worry about it! The size of your bump doesn't indicate anything about the baby, and being able to fit into pre-pregnancy clothes is a huge perk. :) You'll be fully pregnant and sporting a lovely bump in no time! I think most people 'pop' in the second half of the second trimester?


----------



## TexMel

Thanks, amcolecchi! I did start feeling some movements about a week ago. Mostly just some vague movements when I'm lying down, no definite kicks or anything. Now I know those probably won't start for a while.
It's amazing to me the things people will say to a pregnant woman without hesitating. My SIL had anterior her first, and posterior her second, as well, and said she had a lot of comments about being bigger or asking if it was twins. I just want to feel like people actually can tell I'm preggo and not just chubby. I work in a large retail store and I'm sure 80% of the people I work with think I've just gained some weight, but they are obviously not the people I talk to regularly, so oh well.


----------



## TexMel

Thanks, Aley!


----------



## Twag

Congrats on Team :blue: boys are fab :thumbup:

With my first pregnancy people didn't know I was pregnant until 3rd tri as I didn't show at all but I had a titled uterus this time I have just started to show but only really if I wear clothes that show it off!

Everyone carries differently so try not to worry :hugs:

I had a posterier placenta last time but this time I have a high anterior placenta and I have noticed I only feel movement outside etc down low not at the top of my bump :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

There are different positions within anterior. My first my placenta was flat against the front and I felt almost nothing. They can be nearer the top, bottom or sides, on which case you'll feel more. I have a tilted uterus and very much suddenly pop. Huge congrats on a boy.
My little girl has been really active the last couple of days. 16 more weeks of work until I'm done. All feeling very real right now!


----------



## Twag

Snap Mrs Bump my little girl is having a good ole wiggle today too and I also only have 16 more weeks at work :happydance: DH said this morning and suddenly it all feels very soon :wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

I've been feeling lots of good solid kicks, but only at night when in bed. If I'm moving around or distracted by anything at all I don't notice them. Love feeling her in there, makes it feel more real and it's so reassuring. Definitely feel her earlier than I did my first. Wasn't till 20 weeks or so that I felt obvious movement. This time was 16 weeks :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

I've been feeling more movements today. can't wait for it to be more regular. 
went for a bra fitting today as felt my boobs were starting to pop out of my bra to find out my boobs have actually grown. They never did that with the boys. I've gone from a 34B to a 32C. :) 
I've also been getting a lot of sharp pains in one of my boobs is that normal or is it something to be worried about?


----------



## Mimzy3

littlesteph said:


> I've been feeling more movements today. can't wait for it to be more regular.
> went for a bra fitting today as felt my boobs were starting to pop out of my bra to find out my boobs have actually grown. They never did that with the boys. I've gone from a 34B to a 32C. :)
> I've also been getting a lot of sharp pains in one of my boobs is that normal or is it something to be worried about?

That is actually the same size its called "sister size" down in the band up in the cup, it goes the other way too :winkwink: But glad you found something more comfortable! Sharp pains every now and then is normal but if you are getting them a lot then maybe mention it to your Ob or midwife. 


Yah for all of you ladies feeling more movements. It really is the best feeling! :cloud9:


----------



## littlesteph

Mimzy3 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling more movements today. can't wait for it to be more regular.
> went for a bra fitting today as felt my boobs were starting to pop out of my bra to find out my boobs have actually grown. They never did that with the boys. I've gone from a 34B to a 32C. :)
> I've also been getting a lot of sharp pains in one of my boobs is that normal or is it something to be worried about?
> 
> That is actually the same size its called "sister size" down in the band up in the cup, it goes the other way too :winkwink: But glad you found something more comfortable! Sharp pains every now and then is normal but if you are getting them a lot then maybe mention it to your Ob or midwife.
> 
> 
> Yah for all of you ladies feeling more movements. It really is the best feeling! :cloud9:Click to expand...

really? to be honest it was the first time I had been measured, I just always wore a 34 as could never get a nice 32. always wore it on the tightest setting.


----------



## aley28

Yes, your cup size is the same, but your band size probably fits much better, which will make your bras more comfortable overall!! :thumbup: Most people wear a smaller band size than they think. (Don't get me started, I'm a bra-fitting nut. :blush: I measured myself a couple weeks ago and I'm a 38I now. IMPOSSIBLE to find affordable bras! ON TO SPORTS BRAS FOR ME IT IS!)

AFM!
I had my first physical therapy appointment today, for my pelvic pain. :thumbup: I physically felt better already by the end of the appointment, and I think I'll feel a lot better in a couple of days as long as I do the exercises right! I'm relieved - I've been having discomfort (or even straight up pain) since about 8 or 9 weeks along - so it'll be nice to get ANY sort of relief from this!! :happydance: I'm going to start highly recommending getting in for physio if it helps :haha:

Oh, and movement!! :cloud9: She was breech at my ultrasound on Wednesday, and judging by the movements these days, I think she must still be. :thumbup: I'm not concerned about it, obviously she still has AGES to flip, lol. She's fairly active, just not hugely strong like my boys were. Most movements are definite kicks, but they just feel like stronger flutters :haha: Ahh, I love this part though :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm feeling definite thuds nowadays, and I can feel them on my hands! the other day she was kicking my belly button and I could see it moving :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley yah! for finally getting some relief :happydance: Hopefully you will just continue to feel better from doing the exercises. 

My little guy was breech too at my US on the 13th. She told me not to be worried but of course I am a little....DS was never breech so I really don't know what to expect with this one. I was feeling most of my kicks very low but now some are higher up near my belly button so maybe he flipped? :shrug: They are strong enough that DH can feel them too :) I have another US July 1st so I guess I'll get a look then. I have my first Chiropractor appointment for this pregnancy tonight. I started going again to help with placement of the baby and help with any back pain I may have. I don't really have any yet but I guess its better to be proactive :thumbup:


----------



## Melsue129

YAY!! Congrats on all of the gender scans!! Love reading about them and seeing pics.. We had our anatomy scan last week and everything is going well.. Baby Boy has been confirmed, I have a low lying placenta near the cervix so they want me to go back for another ultrasound i think in 6 weeks.. Baby boy had the hiccups and kept moving so it took a little bit to get all of the photos but here are a few I wanted to share... We even got a thumbs up, not even joking.. hahaha.. This baby has a sense of humor already.. LOL

I loved reading about everyones updates.... I have started seeing the chiropractor last week for back/butt pain.. plus we are packing our house and moving so its been crazy busy and certainly doesnt help my back.. Just knowing it will be all worth it come November! Super excited!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7









photo 2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









photo 3.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mimzy3

Melsue Congrats on your healthy baby boy! I also have a low laying placenta :wacko:


----------



## Twag

Defo a boy :winkwink: congrats


----------



## Twag

Eugh not even 22 weeks yet and I am so uncomfortable come afternoons sitting at my desk at work :( the next 15+ weeks is going to be torture as I get bigger & more uncomfortable :(

Sorry a whinge post there! Anyone else suffering already?


----------



## aley28

I'm very uncomfy Twag! I just feel huge and ungainly... keep bumping into things with my bump, and she just feels so heavy sometimes. Sigh. :shrug: 19 weeks left :winkwink:

AFM;
Another physical therapist appointment this morning! More back stretches. She's happy to hear that the pain moved out of my hips and into my back - she said this is called centralizing the pain, and its a good sign. :thumbup: She also did some tests on my pelvis, seems that my pelvis is a little out of alignment, but its still not necessarily SPD. :thumbup: So she had me do a bunch of exercises and sent me home with 2 exercises to do at home, and I'll go see her again on Monday! The exercises really do make the pain either go away or greatly diminish. PT's are magicians :haha:

My appetite has gone from the first half of pregnancy with not really wanting to eat in the mornings as it made me feel ill to HAVING to eat by 10am or I feel like I'm going to vomit!! :roll: I don't particularly like eating breakfast, so this is annoying to me. :haha: Oh well...

How is everybody managing the summer heat? Its hot and humid here (which is unusual for Wyoming in late June) and I'm not loving it! :growlmad: At least its cooler today... ought to try to get outside and enjoy the overcast sky and lack of sunlight and heat, I guess. :blush:


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley by 10am I've already ate breakfast and a snack :haha: but that is my norm. I wake up around 6am with DS make him breakfast then eat a little something normally hard eggs and cottage cheese then around 10am I'll eat again banana then eat lunch early at 11am. I guess I just am a big snacker :blush:

I went to the chiropractor today and I'm going to keep going once a week to just keep things aligned, so hopefully the baby gets in a good position. She said if by 33 weeks he's still breech then we'll start doing the "Webster's Method"

I love the heat prego or not and here in IL we only see about 3 months of warm weather so I'm embracing it :haha:

I feel like I'm more crampy & uncomfortable this pregnancy but maybe I'm just not remembering from the last pregnancy? But either way I'm trying to enjoy this "honeymoon trimester" the best I can before the third trimester hits! :wacko:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

18 weeks still no.movement and less than 3 weeks for anatomy/gender scan


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I just absolutely can't wait to be able to hug and hold my new little baby!!! I visited a relative yesterday she'd just given birth to little girl four months ago and she absolutely adorable <3 Embracing her made me feel soo much love and excitement to be having my own baby <3 <3 <3 I feel so blessed :)


----------



## littlesteph

Baby has been having a right wiggle this evening, in less then a week I've gone from not feeling baby at all to feeling more then just a poke here and there. This evening her movements have been quite sharp. Dunno why I just called baby her we don't find out till the 6th. just have that feeling plus that pretty everyone but 2 people think I am having a girl. hubby and my sister being them 2.


----------



## ambernwxo

Omg I had a lot of reading to do, it's been hard to get on and catch up when we've been so busy lately.. My husband and I went home to see our families for the last time before we have the baby. It's so strange knowing the next time we get to see everyone we'll have a month old baby with us. 

I'm 18 weeks now as of tuesday, but I feel HUGE.. We're feeling some movement now, nothing major but I can feel the popping bubbles feeling and hubby actually got to feel something the other night and he teared up, it was so sweet! 

We won't find out the gender for another two weeks - I'm getting so anxious!! Our families sent home some baby stuff for us, like a swing, bouncer, and a pack n play and bassinet.. We set it up in the bedroom and I cried lol everything is starting to feel more real than it has and I think it's hitting me hard that this is really happening, now that we actually have baby stuff in the house and I have an obvious baby bump.

Is anyone else feeling that way? Like reality just smacked them in the face but also extremely happy at the same time? I feel like such a mess of emotions, lol.


----------



## Twag

Awwww that is lovely :cloud9:

I have today made some purchases in pink for my little girl and also my mum & sister have got me some bits so exciting :happydance: I absolutely cannot wait to meet our new addition to our family


----------



## Smile181c

Amber I know exactly what you mean...this is my second but it's only really starting to hit me that we'll be bringing another baby home in a few months! I'm feeling so much movement now and I'm HUGE come the evening I even get a little waddle :haha: Hubby and I spent the evening painting a wardrobe for the baby's room and it's just so lovely seeing everything come together!

We've been given so many baby girl clothes already, I can't wait for the room to be set up so I can get it all out and sort it! Eek!


----------



## Mimzy3

Amber that is so sweet I remember feeling those emotions with my first as well. I would just sit in the nursery tear up and think about what it will be like when he arrives. 

Now with this being my second I just feel incredibly grateful that I will have two amazing little boys. I look at my son and think how perfect he is and how much I love him and then I think OMG I'm going to have TWO how awesome LOL. I've also been a ball of emotions lately :dohh:


----------



## Twag

I teared up earlier today remembering the 1st moment I met my son and him laying on my chest just looking up at me :cloud9: I cannot wait to experience that again with my daughter (omg feel so weird saying that :wacko:)


----------



## Smile181c

I had an emcs last time Twag so didn't get to experience that unfortunately! This time though the hospital are really working with me to get a positive (and hopefully natural!) birthing experience. Either way, i just can't wait to meet her!

Which brings me on to a general question...Is anyone doing anything now to prepare for the birth? Like anyone practicing hypobirthing/meditation/yoga etc? I've been listening to relaxation tracks (or one in particular which I find super calming!) and I plan to play that whilst I'm in labour and I've been looking into positive birth affirmations etc but curious as to whether any one else is doing anything similar!


----------



## Twag

Not doing anything yet but later on I will start using my birthing ball and also doing perenium massage (I did this last time and I didn't tear but in the end I was cut :( )


----------



## aley28

I'm super laid back about labor, really, as my last labor was pain-free :wacko:... I know I can't be so lucky as to get that twice, but its caused me to be excited for the experience! I basically did a lot of mindful breathing in my last labor towards the end of it when the contractions started getting uncomfy - and then it all flew out the window when my waters burst and the contractions when from a 3 to a 15 on the pain scale. :haha:

I'm completely convinced I'm going to end up with a c-section this time, which is doing my head in. :wacko: Irrational, as I've had easy births so far, but I just can't get it out of my head??!

Felt the first bit of movement from the outside this morning when I woke up. It wasn't much, it was like the tiniest of hands knocking on my uterus... half convinced I only felt anything because I was still half asleep - i.e. I must have imagined it!? :cloud9: Either way, I'm taking it! She's been quite active this morning, and I'm getting movement all over!

Carseat question!
I have to fit 3 carseats across in a Chevy Silverado pickup, at least in the beginning. Ethan will be upgraded to a booster seat, Parker will stay in the Safety 1st seat he has, and I need to find an infant-safe seat that will fit in the back of the truck too. We plan on upgrading to a Tahoe (or similar) next year, but won't be able to afford it until after the new year.

I was told to look at the Diono Radian -- its a convertible seat that is safe from 5 lbs to 120 lbs. :thumbup: I used a bucket seat for both my boys, but I plan to exclusively baby wear this one (no stroller), so I don't think it'll be an issue? Any thoughts on this? Does anybody else have to fit 3 seats across?


----------



## TexMel

So excited! I may have gone a little crazy, but a local babies r us is closing, so everything is on clearance! My mom and I went yesterday and bought a ton of things, mostly baby boy clothes!!

Since this is my first baby, and these were my first purchases for him, I was a little emotional. It just makes this all so real. I woke up this morning and instantly had to look at the sweet little onesies again. I cannot wait until my baby boy is wearing them and I get to snuggle him and love on him.

Can't wait to get the nursery started and start getting all the baby gear in our house!
So in love already!


----------



## Mimzy3

SMILE
I did A LOT of preparation for my natural drug free birth I had with my son. So this time around I'm not really. I already know what to expect even though every birth is different I've already been there so I know what works for me as far as pain relief. I still do Yoga but not in preparation for birth just for exercise. A must read book if you want to have a natural birth is Ina Mays Guide To Child Birth. I also read Hyponobirthing and many other natural birthing books. I do suggest you educate yourself, the more the better about natural birth, it does help. When you are in the moment you don't know what will work for you but if you read all these different techniques you can remember to try them till you find what works for you. If you want any advice or want to hear about my birth feel free to inbox me!


----------



## Mimzy3

ALEY
I have the Diono Radian RXT but I can't imagine placing a newborn in there. I know it says its safe for as small as 5lbs but I just wouldn't feel comfortable placing an infant in it. You can fit three of these next to each other though. Also the Diono rear facing is very bulky. I still have my son rear facing and we drive an Escalade and it has to be placed in the middle because if its on either side my husband would not be able to sit in front of it because it takes up so much room. Thankfully by the time the baby comes my son with be front facing.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My birth last time was horrible but holding my son at the end if it was more than worth all of it. Would love to not have an induction this time but I know there's like a 90% chance I will.


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, I was looking at pictures of it rear-facing online and I think its going to be too big for our truck. I suppose I'll have to look into a slender bucket seat of some sort, as I'm sure that all the rear facing convertible seats will be too big, especially with 3 across. This is going to be the hardest puzzle ever :haha: I think finding a slender booster seat should be a bit more simple though, so with luck I can make something work! :wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

Twag: I'm hoping I get a moment like that this time with a VBAC, I felt so ripped off of the first few moments with DD1 since it was a csection. She was put by my head for barely a minute before being taken away, couldn't even reach to touch her being a hooked up :cry: so worried it's gonna end up being another c section :nope:

Aley: hope you van find something that works! Carseat are tricky in small spaces. My DD's carseat is HUGE! Barely fit the 1 in my G6 back seat. Now have a Honda Odyssey van and fits much better and have the other bucket seat back there for this baby. DD will be 2 in December, but I'm probably keeping her rear facing past 2, especially since I have the room to do so. Good luck!!! :flower:

AFM: most days I have energy now. Some days I just want to sleep still, but it's gotten better. I've been taking advantage of it and getting lots of cleaning, organizing and projects done. I think part is feeling better and part is me realizing CRAP! I have about 4 months to get this stuff done or it will never get done! (Or not at least till this one is older)


----------



## littlesteph

I didn't get to hold my eldest till I was in the recovery room after my emcs and I was lucky to be even doing it then. my hubby held him first but they quickly took him away when he stopped breathing and I had lost a lot of blood and according to hubby they had started to get the blood ready for a transfusion. I was induced in my 36th week with him, so was lucky to bring him home with me 2 days later.

my second was a planned section and I did get to hold him while they stitched me back up, it was a great feeling so much so I cried. 

this one is going to be another section, when would depend on how baby grows and whether my placenta keeps working. At the moment they are going to book it for 39 weeks.


we also have to try and fit 3 car seats in our car. shouldn't be a problem as the baby car seat is quite small.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Eek, so I was lying on the sofa last night and my husband grabbed my feet to turn me round into a sitting position and totally pulled my back. Hate these loose ligaments.. Had my heart and lung check at the gp and got my matb1. He claimed to not know what either of them were for and I had to explain it to him. He just listened to my chest and took my pulse, which said was fast, at 90. So my question is, for the uk ladies, is that what he was supposed to do? Also little lady is so wiggly now, loving it.


----------



## Sunny27

We have our crib and bedding. I can't wait to get it set up. I'm such a planner baby's room will probably be complete before September.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Question! This is my second pregnancy and I am carrying a lot lower and I am 19 weeks almost 20, I am having a lot of pelvic pain. Not sure if it's just from overworking myself or carrying my 15 month old or what. Just wondering if you ladies have had this pain at 20 weeks? In other news I find out the sex MONDAY!! Can't wait lol! lol


----------



## aley28

Amcolecchi, I've had pelvic pain since 8 weeks this time around. :( Strongly suggest you ask for a referral to a physical therapist at your next appointment! I started going to one on Monday and its made a big difference! She's able to explain where my pain is originating (in my back, for me! Who knew?) and is giving me simple exercises that help pull everything back to where it should be. My pelvic pain is from the bump pulling on my spine, and that's sending referred pain down to my pelvis. I wouldn't believe her, except that the back exercises she has me doing make my pelvis instantly feel better :happydance:

If a physical therapist can't help you, I'd try a chiropractor next :flower:

Yay for finding out the sex!!

AFM;
I'm starting to feel like I'm going to run out of time to prepare for this baby!! I wasn't overly annoyed at first about the whole secretive foot-in-the-way thing, but now I just want to know what we're having so that I can at least start buying clothes??

Today I did at least manage to pick out 2 potential bunk beds for my sons (who will be sharing a room now, and its a small room, so we have to stack beds!) ... that are both what I am looking for AND in my preferred price range. :thumbup: So when DH gets home from his fishing trip, I'll get him to help me decide. From there, I need to paint the bigger bedroom, and shampoo the carpets. We'll have to purchase a second twin sized mattress, and come up with some sort of solution for clothing storage, as they'll have to share a dresser. I need to empty out that closet too. I would really like for them to be happily sharing a bedroom by the time school starts back up at the end of August. :wacko:

Once I get Parker into Ethan's room, I can at least pick up some of the bigger baby gear that we need, that I currently don't have anywhere to store! My sister is giving me her swing and her bouncer seat, plus my mom is storing a bassinet for me. So I can pick those things up and get them to my house and wash them. Then it'll just be a waiting game to get the sex confirmed!

I'm trying to convince myself that its not THAT much to do, but its sort of a lot of work to do. :wacko:

...at least I have a diaper bag. That's one thing checked off my list :rofl:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aley-Thank you!! I have my appt. Monday I am going to tell my midwife too and look up PT's!!! This stinks!! 

I love how you feel like there is so much to do little and such little time because I feel the EXACT same way!!! Good luck with everything!!


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> Eek, so I was lying on the sofa last night and my husband grabbed my feet to turn me round into a sitting position and totally pulled my back. Hate these loose ligaments.. Had my heart and lung check at the gp and got my matb1. He claimed to not know what either of them were for and I had to explain it to him. He just listened to my chest and took my pulse, which said was fast, at 90. So my question is, for the uk ladies, is that what he was supposed to do? Also little lady is so wiggly now, loving it.

maybe if you had a chest infection or recently had one, not heard or had that myself, pulse yea they tend to do that when checking BP anyway. 90 isn't too bad it's a little fast but not really anything concerning.


----------



## littlesteph

not felt baby as much the last 2 days, thinking baby might have moved back rather then being right at the front. love feeling her/him move can't wait till my scan.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Actually I looked it up. Normal is 60-90 if not pregnant but during pregnancy it will increase by 10-20 from where it normally is, making 90 pretty normal for a pregnant lady. Honestly the gp was useless. The heart and lung check is now a standard check here and both my midwife and consultant told me I had to book it. He also refused to write in my notes as those were 'just for midwives' so I now don't have a record to show the consultant I went.


----------



## littlesteph

that's strange, when a doctor saw me he wrote in my notes. but I only saw him because u had gone there to see my midwife for an appointment and she didn't make it in due to snow but my doctor was there and didn't have any patients to see so saw me. that's going back 2 3 years though


----------



## lomelindi17

Helloo, just got back from my trip, 12 days that was a long one! One more 9.5 day trip to go then I'm done woohoo! I'm still feeling great, my bump is getting huge already, really is growing quickly! I went and bought a whole bunch of maternity clothes last time I was home and that makes things soo much more comfortable. Congrats on all the gender reveals! So neat to see everyone getting down to business, it's getting so real now haha!

Baby has been kicking up a storm since I got home! :) Hubby will be home from work on Monday, hopefully he will be able to feel some of the kicks. I haven't bought anything yet except one 2-pack of baby gowns that I got a while back just to have something baby in the house! Once I'm done work I'll start getting things together. We rent a house with only one bedroom and a loft, which we use as a spare bedroom for guests, but I decided it would too much of a pain to have a nursery in the loft upstairs so we're just not having a nursery. Baby will sleep with us or in a portable bassinet and I'll have a dresser in the living room with a changing pad on it. I want to keep things on the minimalist side and try not to fill the whole house with baby stuff haha! Sometime soon we want to buy some land and build a house but we haven't even started that yet so I figure this arrangement will do for now.

I also have no clue on the carseat question, there are soo many to choose from! I think I want to skip the infant seat and go straight to a convertible one since I plan on babywearing anyway. I think we will also skip a stroller until the baby is too big to wear comfortably and then just get a lightweight one. So many decisions to make! We did decide that my mom can come to the birth, and his parents will come over from Scotland afterwards to meet the baby, and then in April he is going over there so we decided me and baby will come with him so the rest of his family can meet him/her. Also I think we are pretty set on Isla Mae as the name if it's a girl, although that's with the understanding that it's open to change when we meet her if we don't think the name fits. We are having a much harder time figuring out a boy name though!

Smile: I've been very interested in midwifery and natural birth for a long time so I've already read a couple books in the past and this year I took a doula training course which was a wealth of information on natural birth. I also found a program called Hypnobabies which is a derivation of Hypnobirthing which I plan to do. I haven't started it yet since I haven't had time but when I'm done work I will. My midwife has had a couple clients use it and she said it was awesome. Most of what I've learned focuses on the mind/body connection - relaxation and trust in your body as the key to a positive birth experience, and allowing and working with your body rather than fighting it/fearing the pain. A peaceful environment, good support people, and freedom of movement aid the process. Tension increases pain and slows the birth process, relaxation eases pain and allows the body to work more efficiently. In theory anyway! ;-)


----------



## aley28

lomelindi, that's sort of where I am at with the carseat thing -- A bucket seat would have its perks for a newborn, as I have a kid starting preschool in Sept and having to take my newborn out of the carseat, and then carry/wear her into the school, get my kid into his classroom and checked in with his teacher, etc etc... it might be easier if I just have to click the seat out and then click it back in when I leave.

However, its sounding like convertible seats are much slimmer, and I do have to squeeze 3 across. I've picked out 2 possible booster seats that my oldest son will be moving into in the next week or so (gonna hafta order online, just want my husband to have SOME say lol, he gets home tomorrow!), and then I'll have a better idea of how much space I have.

I got rid of my huge bulky fancy stroller shortly after Parker was born, as I just never used it. I plan to baby wear this one from birth (again), and once she's too heavy for that, she can just walk. :haha: We don't frequent malls or live in an area that a lot of walking is possible and definitely not necessary, so even an umbrella stroller is unnecessary for us, I reckon. I think I want to spend all the money I'm saving by getting stuff second hand on a new buckled carrier though :haha: Trick will be getting DH to see it my way. I have a wrap and a mai tei (which is CAMOUFLAGE, and if this is a girl, I want something prettier!!!) ... It seems totally reasonable for me to get a fancy buckled carrier for places like the grocery store!! Wrapping is a bit involved to do with a tiny baby in a parking lot, after all. :haha:



I've done a lot of online "window" shopping today... picking out beds and car seats. :haha: Still haven't bought anything for the baby, but at least I'm getting closer!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Our local nct sale happened and I'm now in possession of baby girls clothes, exciting! I don't know if I'm the only one but in lots of ways I prefer buying second hand. Not only is it cheaper and more environmentally friendly but you get so much more choice because it's from all sorts of shops over several years. I'm a happy mummy right now, even if my back is killing me.


----------



## lomelindi17

Aley you could maybe find a used buckled carrier, aren't there sites for people selling baby stuff? I'm sure there are tons of Ergobaby's etc on there for cheap!  I'm kind of on the fence about how much stuff to buy ourselves, I made a registry on Amazon but I don't know how much we will get from family/friends. Maybe we'll pick up the expensive stuff and see what we get from everyone before we buy a bunch of small stuff. We live hours away from any family so I'm not sure if we should have a baby shower or not. We were throwing around the idea of having a big bbq party instead of a baby shower, think it'd be more fun and it would be a little more feasible for husbands to be able to come with the ladies since they would be driving 4-5 hours. Not sure yet! Is anyone else planning a shower yet?


----------



## aley28

Mrs_Bump, I'm getting everything I can second-hand this time! I only intend to buy car seats brand new, and that's obviously just for peace of mind! Most of my stuff will be "hand me downs" from my little sister - the swing, bouncer seat for sure. The bassinet I'm using is the one we bought brand new for our oldest baby... then my second son used it, then my little sister used it for her two babies, and by the time she was done using it, I was pregnant again, so now I'm getting it back!! :rofl: Presuming this baby truly is a girl (and I won't know until 27 weeks :hissy:) my sister is giving me all her clothes, too - which are all hand-me-downs to her from our oldest sister and one of our brothers, and one of her friends. :haha: So I'll probably have to weed out some with staining, etc. But I still shouldn't really have to buy ANY clothes. If its really a girl.

...if its a boyyyy, well... I don't know where to get a load of clothes from, so we'll probably just pick up what we need as we see it. :shrug: (I don't think its a boy, but... again. Won't know until 27 weeks. :wacko:)

Lomelindi, I'm pretty sure I can find a used carrier for like $50, if I look around! That's my plan. Its just convincing the husband that its a good purchase, even if its only $50. He just doesn't see why one person with one baby would need so damn many carriers :rofl:

I won't be having a baby shower this time, even though I've had a couple of offers to throw one. :shrug: I did have one with my first baby and it was sort of lame as nobody came to it and I didn't know a ton of people anyway, so ... meh. I think your BBQ idea would be fun, at least then husbands might stay! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Even second hand carriers are expensive for decent ones. I got a lillebaby a while ago, on sale, which I will use for this one, as I baby wore my son a lot, but my meitai was very cheap (like £4) and got uncomfortable when he got older. It was my birthday present money this year.


----------



## Twag

I am.waiting on a nct sale locally as I got loads of great stuff for Elliot at one near us

I have a lillebaby carrier which Elliot loves that I will be using for baby


----------



## littlesteph

I missed the last nct sale near me as I was working, my mum in law went though as she got some real good bargains, she got some toys for her garden for when my boys go over.
i'm hoping there is another near me soon.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Love that im finally feeling baby


----------



## Eskimobabys

I don't post in bnb much but I do on our fb group:) tonight is my anatomy scan! praying for a healthy baby!


----------



## Twag

Hope your scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Smile181c said:


> I had an emcs last time Twag so didn't get to experience that unfortunately! This time though the hospital are really working with me to get a positive (and hopefully natural!) birthing experience. Either way, i just can't wait to meet her!
> 
> Which brings me on to a general question...Is anyone doing anything now to prepare for the birth? Like anyone practicing hypobirthing/meditation/yoga etc? I've been listening to relaxation tracks (or one in particular which I find super calming!) and I plan to play that whilst I'm in labour and I've been looking into positive birth affirmations etc but curious as to whether any one else is doing anything similar!

I sat on a ball lots and kept mobile to get baby in a good position and it worked you could try hypno birthing this time I think I may try a tens machine again this time 

also I will use these https://www.gentlebirth.ie/ they have some free down loads to try but so good at keeping you relaxed and calm 



Mrs_Bump said:


> My birth last time was horrible but holding my son at the end if it was more than worth all of it. Would love to not have an induction this time but I know there's like a 90% chance I will.

same here I say looking at induction as well thanks GD would love to go my self as well but wont fight induction if needed


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Eskimobabys said:


> I don't post in bnb much but I do on our fb group:) tonight is my anatomy scan! praying for a healthy baby!

Whats the fb group name?


----------



## Mimzy3

trying4bbyboy Yah! for feeling a baby move I know you were anxious for that!:happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

As for baby carriers I have Eurgo baby but I found even with the infant insert it didn't work well till DS was older. This time around I'm looking into getting a ring sling used most likely.

Only thing that may be inconvenient with not getting an infant car seat and going right to a convertible is the baby often falls asleep in the car and its nice to not have to wake them up when you have to go inside the store or wherever your destination was. You can just click the car seat on to the stroller or carry it in and not wake the baby. Just something to think about for you first time mommies :)


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, that is a good point... I hate waking a sleeping baby, and only do it when direly necessary!!

I'm really going to need my husbands' input on the convertible vs bucket seat. I sorta want to just go for it and get the convertible seat, but I can't decide if its entirely impractical!?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

for the car seats it may be worth checking with the hospitals, I know here they won't let you leave without them checking the carseat first... I don't know if they would go all the way out to the car to check that baby is in properly...so you almost need to have a bucket to leave the hospital.

Kim


----------



## Twag

Yes same here you can't just carry baby out of the hospital they have to be in an infant baby car seat


----------



## Mimzy3

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> for the car seats it may be worth checking with the hospitals, I know here they won't let you leave without them checking the carseat first... I don't know if they would go all the way out to the car to check that baby is in properly...so you almost need to have a bucket to leave the hospital.
> 
> Kim

good point I forgot about that!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Had my rescan today. She behaved this time, so we saw the heart chambers. Still breach but I'm not overly worried about that.
I'm pretty sure I carried my son to the car in a wrap because it was so cold when we left hospital. We transferred him to the car seat once in the car. The infant car seat you can carry is really useful. I never clipped mine on to the buggy as I preferred him to lie flat but I know lots of ppl use that option too.


----------



## SweetV

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> for the car seats it may be worth checking with the hospitals, I know here they won't let you leave without them checking the carseat first... I don't know if they would go all the way out to the car to check that baby is in properly...so you almost need to have a bucket to leave the hospital.
> 
> Kim

This is the exact reason that I'm not getting a convertible seat even though they can be more cost effective.


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_bump glad you got a good picture of the heart chambers.:thumbup: I go back on Wednesday to get a better picture of the heart chambers so hopefully my little guy is in a good position for them too. They are also checking to see if my placenta has moved up at all yet. And my little guy was breech at my last US too.:wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> I don't post in bnb much but I do on our fb group:) tonight is my anatomy scan! praying for a healthy baby!
> 
> Whats the fb group name?Click to expand...

On the front page at the bottom of the post with due dates there is a link to the person you need to send a friend request to for the FB group :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

Had a very eventful weekend and not in a good way!

Friday afternoon I started getting a horrible lower abdominal cramp. It wasnt coming and going, it was a steady stabbing pain down low. Felt like AWFUL gas. Assumed that's what it was for hours, couldn't get comfy, no matter how I sit or lay or stand it was excruciating pain. Then started getting chills and overheating. Checked my temp and it was 102. Took tylenol and used a cool rag to bring it down. Got very little sleep that night.

Saturday morning my temp was gone and now pain was coming and going as well as had a headache and lower back pain. Went to a clinic, they said urine came back "mildly positive" for bladder infection. They prescribed antibiotics. Started those immediately that morning. Pain was still coming and going all day. So just laid around doing nothing.

That night go up to bed and felt my uterus when I had the cramp come. Yeah now that I was paying attention to the cramp instead of trying to ignore it like I was all day. It was a intense contraction. My uterus was getting hard and they were coming every few minutes. I wasn't expecting that! I assumed it was my bladder hurting all day, I thought it was strange they were coming often in waves but didn't give it much thought. So now I'm terrifies I'm going into pre term labor. My parents came to watch DD who was in bed since it was 11pm. And DH and I go to the hospital.

Sat in the ER waiting room continuing to have intense contractions for over 2 hours before we get called back (being 19 weeks I missed the cut off for L&D by 1 week!) They do urine and bloodwork. Give an IV, they believe the contractions were from dehydration between the 100 degree weather we've been having, the bladder infection and pregnancy in general. The IV only mildly calmed the contractions. They also gave me some progesterone suppositories, still taking those for the week. Sent me home with pain meds as well for the pain in my bladder. Told me to just take it easy and drink TONS of water.

Hospital checked babies heartbeat and she was doing well, and I was feeling the occasional kick between contractions

Saw my OB today just to check in. Heartbeat still doing well. I still get the occasional cramp but it's not contraction like anymore. This headache still won't go away, taking the pain meds helps. I'm drinking all I can!

Off for a beach trip tomorrow with my family for the week. So should be able to take it easy since there are another 6 people to help take care of and entertain DD

So glad that's all over with and that baby is ok and I didn't go into labor, never dilated or anything. Could've been so much worse! But still was no fun.


----------



## littlesteph

DHBH0930 how scary, hoping everything is ok now and you start feeling better soon


----------



## lomelindi17

Glad you are ok DHBH!! Doesn't sound fun! Keeping hydrated is pretty hard work I am noticing as well lol, seems like I drink a ton and my pee is still not light enough.

As for the carseats, if a hospital told me I had to spend an extra $200+ on a different carseat because they were too lazy to walk outside.. well.. lol ;-)


----------



## TexMel

DHBH, so glad everything is ok!! That sounds scary!
Maybe take one of those igloo coolers with water to the beach?

My OB is extremely laid back about everything, but every time I see her (and I actually see her quite a bit at my work - outside of her office) the first thing she asks is how I'm doing on water for the day. I try to get 2 liters in a day of work, plus 8-10 oz each morning and night.


----------



## aley28

How scary, DHBH! I'm glad everything is OK and I hope you have no more scares :hugs:

That reminds me that I really need to be working harder on my fluid intake :nope:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh dhbh, sounds really scary. Glad your both ok and home now.
Good luck for Wednesday mimzy.


----------



## Twag

DHBH that does sound scary glad all is okay take it easy x


----------



## Mimzy3

DHBH that would def. be scary! :hugs:I was having some period like cramping with bad lower back pain on Friday night that really worried me. I even used a heating pad on my back. I was most likely just dehydrated too. Reminder for all of us ladies to keep our fluid intake up, especially in these hot summer months. :thumbup:

Do you feel you were dehydrated DHBH and not drinking enough water?


----------



## Twag

Yes I have noticed tightenings of my bump when I do not drink enough! I need to make sure I keep up the fluids especially now I can keep them down :thumbup:

It is really hot here in the UK (well for the UK) at the moment so I have made sure I am drinking plenty today but also means tonnes of trips to the toilet :wacko:

Does anyone know when we need to start to count the kicks? I can't remember when I did with DS :wacko:


----------



## sweetgirl75

DHBH glad everything ok just take it easy and make sure to drink plenty of water also watermelon is good to


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Mimzy3 said:


> trying4bbyboy Yah! for feeling a baby move I know you were anxious for
> that!:happydance:

Lol yes I were starting to gwt worried so im very pleased :D
I have my Anatomy scan next week Monday hopefully all is well and baby isnt shy about its bits lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

DHBH glad all is ok now :flower:

I am counting down the days till my big scan had a little one today to check baby all looked ok


----------



## DHBH0930

Mimzy3 said:


> DHBH that would def. be scary! :hugs:I was having some period like cramping with bad lower back pain on Friday night that really worried me. I even used a heating pad on my back. I was most likely just dehydrated too. Reminder for all of us ladies to keep our fluid intake up, especially in these hot summer months. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you feel you were dehydrated DHBH and not drinking enough water?

I do, my water intake isn't good for NOT being pregnant, luckly had no trouble with my first. But definitely gotta keep up on my intake this time around. So hard to remember sometimes. I'm all about my toddler all day, does she need a drink, a snack, a diaper change, etc that I forget about myself!


----------



## littlesteph

Twag said:


> Yes I have noticed tightenings of my bump when I do not drink enough! I need to make sure I keep up the fluids especially now I can keep them down :thumbup:
> 
> It is really hot here in the UK (well for the UK) at the moment so I have made sure I am drinking plenty today but also means tonnes of trips to the toilet :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know when we need to start to count the kicks? I can't remember when I did with DS :wacko:

around 24 - 28 weeks I think or when ever you start to notice a pattern in baby's movements, it should say on the count the kicks FB page and their website.


----------



## littlesteph

why is ibs so much worse in pregnancy? usually it would last between 15 minutes to an hour, not today, had it pretty much all day, tried making it into work and got as far as meeting my mum in law from her work place before not being able to take the pain anymore. 
yesterday wasn't a good day either. while I was at work I went all hot and dizzy and started getting black spots in my eyes, had to quickly sit down before I ended up passing out. 
hoping tomorrow will be a better day. 
on a different note, scan on Monday, can't not wait.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm really good with my water intake at work, cause I have my bottle next to me and I'm constantly drinking so I get at least 2L but when I have my days off I'm awful! I'm lucky to drink 1L! need to work on it, cause the weather is SO hot here right now


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Is anyone noticing a pattern in baby kicks\movements? My baby seems to move during the night and not much during the day and because the movements aren't very strong I sometimes don't notice baby is moving around in there


----------



## CelticNiamh

no pattern as of yet although I am at last starting to notice them more now which makes me happy


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies!! So we just found out we are having a BABY GIRL!!!! :pink: We are so excited!! I have my son who will be 15 months old soon and she will be here in November so they will definitely be close in age!! :)


----------



## aley28

Congratulations on :pink:, Amcolecchi!!! :yipee:

Baby movement patterns - The most active time of day for her seems to be in the evenings, after dinner but before bed. Its possible I just notice it more then because that's generally when we sit down and watch TV, so I'm just sitting here and thinking about her :haha: She also is sometimes super active when I get into bed at night.

Its off and on throughout the day, nothing regular though! She's flopping about quite a bit in there right now :haha: 


AFM, I went to the dentist yesterday for a cleaning and to have a tooth peeked at as it had chipped off. Its a cavity, and I need a filling :growlmad: Dentist said I need to call my doctor and see if he'll OK getting a filling, as Lidocaine crosses the placenta. So I'm going to call and do that here in a few minutes - I hope he OKs it, as I want that hole filled and the sharpness fixed!! Argghhhh. Anybody had fillings done during pregnancy??


----------



## Mimzy3

So I had been feeling great...stopped taking my diclegis and everything. But then last night after dinner I felt very ill and vomited. Then within 15 mins felt fine. Now again I've just ate lunch and now feel super nauseous again :( Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I've nearly been sick 4 times today. I think its the heat in my case. The nausea has died down but certainly isn't gone in this pregnancy.

Congratulations amollechi.


----------



## aley28

I still get bouts of nausea too. Usually only if I get really hungry, but sometimes I just think I'm gonna puke. :shrug: I just tell myself its lingering morning sickness lol.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I have like weird pelvic pain..they said my cervix is closed and ok, so it must just be growing pains? ALso, I am carrying a lot lower this time too! Anyone else have that?


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolechii they say most women carry lower second time around because our abdominal muscles aren't as strong as they were the first time around. 
My bump is definitely bigger this time around! 

AFM: I could not have asked for a more perfect US. As you may remember I had to go for a repeat because they couldn't get a good picture of the four heart chambers and my placenta was low laying. This time around she said she got beautiful pictures of the heart and that my placenta is no longer low laying:happydance::happydance: Also the baby is no longer breech. I just hope he stays that way:thumbup: I'm so relieved the placenta has moved already I was very concerned about that. Still have to wait for my midwife to call but from what the tech said it went perfectly. And it was so nice to see my baby boy again :cloud9:


----------



## aley28

What does the pelvic pain feel like, Amcholecchi?

I'm carrying high this time, but my second baby was really low. I didn't realize how low he was until I was comparing my bump pictures from this pregnancy to the ones from Parker :haha: I can't really recall how high/low my bump was from my first pregnancy and of course I didn't really take pictures then either. :wacko:

Mimzy, I'm glad everything looked so good at your ultrasound! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Glad the ultrasound went so well mimzy.

Is anyone else struggling in the heat. I just feel awful. I'm keeping well hydrated but it's just so hot. I've very nearly been sick several times today.


----------



## littlesteph

i'm struggling with the heat, waiting for the bus I felt like I was going to pass out, had the same feeling I did Monday but luckily didn't get the black dots this time. 
I have a few ex-work colleagues who are due this month so they must be really feeling it at the moment. I don't like the heat anyway so being pregnant had having to deal with it is awful. my hubby said earlier I didn't look to good.


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Had my anatomy scan today - everything looked great! I was unnecessarily anxious about something being terribly wrong leading up to it. But nope, the doc said there wasn't even the slightest thing to cause worry. 

Before starting, the US tech asked if we were wanting to find out the gender, and when we said yes she plopped the probe on practically the right spot immediately! We both gasped and I go "it's a boy!" The tech confirmed we were right. There was no mistaking it! :blue:

It's so crazy to have years of wondering and daydreaming about potential children end in the sudden certainty: I'm going to have a baby boy. Although, I was fairly certain this whole time that I was pregnant with a girl, so that's a point against motherly intuition! Anyone else get proven wrong at their ultrasound?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations buninthebelly. Little boys are wonderful. I would of been quite surprised if my son had been a girl but this time I really wasn't too sure. I had been trying to talk myself out of thinking it was a girl so much, I think I was almost surprised when they said she was.


----------



## Twag

Congrats on team :blue: little boys are great and such mummies boys I get so many cuddles & kisses from my DS :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats on team :blue:! 

The heat is really bothering me too. And I LOVE summer! It's just too much!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on 1 more team :pink: and another team :blue:!!!

I'm on vacation at the beach, been feeling much better. But it's very hot, thankfully going for a dip in the pool or ocean helps as well as staying in the shade. Trying to keep up with my fluid in take, which is hard when out of the house for the day

I can't count kicks yet either, but it's consistently every single night when laying in bed that she kicks up a storm and I just feel her do a kick here and there during the day


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## Twag

Congrats on the new team :pink: & :blue:


----------



## Mimzy3

Buninthebelly Congrats! My intuition was not accurate either :haha:..But like others said boys are amazing! DS is such a mama's boy he give me tons of cuddles and kisses and is always asking for "mom mom" that's what he calls me :cloud9:

As for the heat its been too cool for my liking. I'm in Chicago and its been a high of 70 the past two days. We only get about 3 months of summer so I really look forward to the hot days, pregnant or not. I really hope it warms up this holiday week. 

Anyone got exciting plans? DHBH I know you're already on vacation! Lucky you enjoy the relaxation. :thumbup:


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Aww thanks you guys. Hehe that's cute Mimzy, or should I say "Mom Mom"?

Scheduling vacations is tough with all our pets, so we're settling for just some fun weekends. Spending the 4th at the river!

Oh, PSA on ultrasound pics and the heat: they're usually printed on a type of thermal paper, which means if you leave them in the hot car they will fade. I left them in the car for less than an hour and the definition is a good deal worse. Glad I took pics on my phone right away!


----------



## aley28

The heat is KILLING me this summer. Its only running about 85&#730;F these days, but its a heat without a breeze and so - to me - it feels like walking out of my house and into an oven. :roll: I hate it! Avoid outdoors after morning until about 9pm... :roll:

I don't like being hot anyway though, even not pregnant. Once I start overheating I get incredibly bitchy and cranky. Its like instant. I can tolerate walking from vehicle to building, but ask me to spend 5 minutes sitting in the sun and I'm going to become intolerable. :wacko: I hate that about myself, but I just really hate being hot. Its why we live somewhere that has snow from October to late April :rofl: I love the cold, even the really nasty -20&#730;F type of cold. :haha:

Plans for the 4th... Nothing much, I don't think? We are going down to visit my sister for this next week, but I doubt we'll do any fireworks for the 4th, as its just recovering from a long drought where she is. We'll probably BBQ and drink ... lemonade. :haha: Going to the zoo and a baseball game and getting some BABY SHOPPING done while we're in an area with good shopping though!! :happydance:

My mother's intuition has been right twice now :thumbup: I don't remember having a strong feeling either way with Ethan, though I was completely happy that he was a boy. I knew Parker was a boy, but tried to convince myself he was a girl because DH wanted a girl so badly -- still, I was thrilled with a second boy! And I've known this one to be a girl since the start... there would have had to be an undeniable penis on the ultrasound in order to convince me otherwise, and I still would have been shocked beyond belief. :haha: I still worry she's not REALLY a girl, but only because I have to have something to worry about. :wacko:

buninthebelly - I was so anxious about my anatomy scan too. I had a feeling that everything was OK, but I was still so scared that it wasn't?? I went in feeling antsy that I'd be told the baby didn't have all its parts, and I came out so flooded with relief that I developed a mega headache that lasted 2 days :haha: I hadn't realized HOW anxious I was until we were told that she's healthy!



Names, anyone??? DH and I have a hard time agreeing on names. :wacko: I've only made one list up so far for this baby - I had 18 names on the list, and he only liked one of them -- Zoey. But we've both agreed we need to keep looking, just in case we find something we like better, as I don't really feel that Zoey "fits", and I already know I panic enough after delivery about the name fitting the baby :ahah: But I've been looking on baby name sites and basically just keep making the same list of the same 5-10 top favorites of mine, all of which he has already nixed. :haha: I'm also drawing blanks on middle names - even if we go with Zoey, I am not coming up with something that sounds pretty with it.

Naming is hard!!:coffee:


----------



## Twag

It was 35c here yesterday and didn't get much cooler in the night either it was horrible not only for me but also for DS it is the first time he has experienced that kind of heat and he was a sweaty mess!

We have our name sorted but that has been her name since before DS so it was a no brainer but had it been another boy then we would have really struggled :wacko:


----------



## Maries_s

Hi everyone! 

It's been long since I posted something in here and a lot to read!
I was on our mini vacation with my husband this weekend celebreting his birthday :cake: also enjoying before he start his new job. :happydance: The temperture on our vacation was very hot. Summer is always hot but now is worse cause we have drought and Sahara dessert dust every week. Anyway... I've been feeling movement but not so much, on vacation I ate some cracker with mild cheesse and mozarella cheesse and I assumed it was the cheesse that make me puke and felt bad for the night. But my morning sickness is all gone. 

I've been doing research about the crib and read that the bumper is not safe some of you know something about that? b:shrug: Also I started to make my baby registry but I'm not going to do a baby shower. I found an app for the baby registry that let me put things from different stores. This weekend grand grandma bough us the baby bathtub. 

DHBH: I hope you and your baby are ok now. Must be so scary what you been throught. :hugs:


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Aley, we've had our boy name picked out for years - since before we were even married. We had Charlotte picked out for a girl but had to change it recently  Our method was just to read through a list rapidly and either go "never!" Or "hmm, maybe." Then if one of the maybes stuck in our heads we'd discuss it later.

Marie, I've heard that bumpers, blankets, and basically anything other than a baby and a mattress should be kept out of the crib because of SIDS risks. Which means that half of what comes in those super cute nursery bedding kits can't really be used.


----------



## Twag

I got an airwrap for my son it is a mesh and so doesn't affect airflow but also stops limbs getting caught in cot bars and also dummies/soothers falling out! 

Blankets are okay as obviously you can't let a baby freeze and newborns do not really fit into a grobag/sleepbag but they must be kept below armpit level so that they cannot go over babies face :thumbup:

But I agree basically those lovely nursery sets are pointless :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

We had another name conversation last night. I mentioned I liked Zoe but thought it didn't flow well with our surname. It was a bit of a throw away comment. Now hubby is calling the bump Zoe. He thinks it's great that her name would be an amazing scrable score. I better think of an alternative quick.
Cot bumpers are not recommended as babies can roll into them. Cot sets are basically a waste of money. You can cute separate bits to use though. Gro bags are great and when baby was small we just used cellular blankets in the Moses basket.


----------



## Twag

plus bumpers are quite loose too! airwrap ones like I said are a mesh so they cannot suffocate and are tightly wrapped so no loose at all :thumbup:

tbh I am not sure why they still sell nursery sets with bumpers???


----------



## ksilme

My daughter is called Zoey Patricia Elizabeth :) and it really suits her :) picked it at 20 weeks xx 
This little one is called Phoebe Jane Shirley (I don't like shirley but it is hubby's gran who means a lot to him, Jane is my nan who just passed away, Zoey's middle names are our mums names) xx


----------



## Maries_s

Thanks everyone!

I was thinking in buying only the sheets and crib skirts anyway but my mom suggested the bumper too. Obviusly is because In the old days she used it. Now I'm pretty sure that I'm not going to use the bumper. 
For my baby I was thinking to use the swaddle blankets. 

Names! :dance:

Well my husband And I agree and if is a girl we gonna name her Emily Susan and if is a boy Alejandro Antione but I'm having second though to Raul Anton.


----------



## Twag

I used to swaddle my son just in his blankets he loved being swaddled but I know some babies don't :shrug:

Our little girl is called Isabella Aileen or Issy for short (Aileen is DH's granny who sadly died before I got to meet her)
We did toy with calling her something else but no this has always been her name :thumbup:
My son's name is Elliot William Paul (William is on my fathers side and all the male heirs have the name as a middle name (my only brother (the last heir has 2 girls) so I carried on the tradition) and Paul is my FIL name and DH's middle name so making a new tradition with that one :thumbup:) Elliot is the only heir carrying on our surname also :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I like the name Zoe, it just sounds weird with our surname. It's the z and x sound combination I think, it just kind of jars with me. I do tend to overthink things though, lol.


----------



## littlesteph

we've chosen a girls name, not sure if we are 100% on it yet though, we've chosen Lucy. our boys names are James and Kyle.
we haven't picked out a boys name yet, hopefully Monday we find out if we'll have to or not


----------



## littlesteph

eeekkks 2 more sleeps then we hopefully find out if we are team pink or blue


----------



## Maries_s

Since yesterday I've been doing research about how to do a homemade alfredo sauce and today I was going to do it but I went to a bed bath and beyond to buy a cheese grater and it was out of stock. My DH and I went to a multiples stores to try to find the cheese grater but we could'nt find it so we ended eating fastfood. :growlmad: Also I've been feeling ugly and fat and my husband tried to cheer me up and tried to buy me a shirt and was awful. :cry: There is nothing out there that fits me like I want and it's seems that theres a maternity section nowhere. Anyway we went with my husband family to the coast to see the sunset and walk a little bit and took some good pictures of the sunset, beach and city but now my legs and feet are painful lol. Hope everyone is feeling good. My 20w appointment is this friday and Im hoping to know the gender of my baby. Also I'm a little bit anxious because my doctor is going to read the trisomy test I hope everything goes ok in this test but I'm worried anyway.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I also have a scan Monday. Fingers x'd!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Good luck with the scans and tests ladies.

Maternity clothes are hard to find everywhere and generally quite ugly once located. I got a maternity tankini yesterday and it's super ugly but I really want to take my son swimming while we are away next weekend.

Was quite violently sick this am. Should this worry me? I think it's just the heat and my nausea has been bad since the heat wave started. Little lady is happily wiggling away.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I've still been getting some sickness off and on but not often, and usually brought on by smells.

I know it's so hard to find mat clothes. I feel like almost all my clothes are from the same maternity store and like I have way too many stripes!


----------



## littlesteph

they are some nice mat clothes amazon, not many though.


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Marie, don't give up on your cheese grater/Alfredo quest - homemade Alfredo sauce is the best, the only problem is it might ruin you for anything else!

Good much everyone on your scans and tests. I hope you all can sleep the night before!


----------



## CelticNiamh

yea maternity clothes are not great, I got some dresses just in a larger size and went for empire line and that works grand some are short so just wear leggings if needed, maxi dresses are great as well :flower:

20 weeks today and scan is getting close 17 of July just hope baby healthy now and no problems at all


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies with their scans due today hope babies play nicely :flower:

I seem to have gone back to feeling very sick in the mornings too and I am still taking my anti sickness meds I think that is the only reason I am not throwing up :(

I am sick of clothes at the moment I just wish I could stay in my PJ's all day long! maternity wear is all still a little too big around the bump and nomal clothes are too tight around the bump :wacko: underwear is my nemesis too :grr: :haha:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Scan in 6 hrs can't wait or sleep I'm so anxious to see baby again <3


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Little lady has been so much quieter the last couple of days, after being super active for a while. Wish she would develop a pattern sooner. Especially as I've been told its extra important for be to monitor her movement.


----------



## Twag

Yup my little lady has been the same very quiet this weekend & today hoping she starts to move about more regularly soon! I do wonder if it is because I am so busy chasing about after DS at the weekends I just do no feel her as much or I am not as focused on it :wacko:

Hope she starts kicking about soon Mrs Bump


----------



## Amcolecchi

My little girl never has a pattern either!!! I wish mine did too!!


----------



## Twag

Maybe it is a girl thing and we are so used to boys kicking really hard???

Ouchie she is stretching about in there at the moment and I can feel her pushing against my tummy :cloud9: nice but ouch


----------



## Amcolecchi

Twag- could be! I am also carrying lower and my son I was so high I felt everything in my ribs. My midwife said it's still early so she wasn't worried, so we shouldn't be either but it's hard not too lol!


----------



## Twag

I started feeling her much sooner than I did with DS so it seems like it has been ages and I should see a pattern but I guess it is still early and tbh you don't really see a proper fixed pattern until 28 weeks which is still a way off :wacko:

BUT 24 weeks and V DAY this Saturday coming :happydance:


----------



## Maries_s

BunInTheBelly: today I'm going on the pursue of finding my cheese grater again.

Good luck in the scan today ladies hope babys shows up well. :thumbup:

My baby is moving more in this two past days, yesterday my OH finally could feel the baby but the movements are still smooth. :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

I never had anything in DS crib besides the sheet. I put him in Halo sleepsack or 'swaddle me' blanket to keep him warm. He started sleeping with a Teddy around 18 months and now that he's in a toddler bed he has a blanket and pillow. 

I hate maternity clothes too, they never fit right. I pretty much live in Maxi dresses or skirts all summer long. And just buy the extra long tank tops.:thumbup:

We have a boys name set. But I'm no longer telling people because I hate the way some people react and I like the name so I don't want other people's opinions ruining it. It took forever for me and DH to find one we both liked so we're sticking with it. If people ask I just tell them we aren't sure yet. Girls name we had picked out was Josie but we won't be needing to use that. :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm 5'11" so nothing is long enough towards the end.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Baby is fine and healthy but Im quite disappointed to know we're having another girl *tears* I actually cried and everything :( I guess God didn't intend on me raising a son :( I know I'll get over it eventually....


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Glad baby is all okay and sorry you didn't get your son :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

well had my scan today, it's another boy. was so sure it was a girl, everything pointed to a girl, wasn't as disappointed as I thought i'd be. We've now just got to think of a name for the little guy.
he's a little small, all his organs are right on track, he's head is a little small and his body even smaller. he's length was measuring 18+5 weeks, had a sneaky peak as I usually do. My waters are also looking low on my scan pictures but they didn't seem concerned.
 



Attached Files:







baby3.5.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Since I've been telling everyone its starting to sink in. Also hubby was happy so Im happy now :)

Here's her picture, we're naming her Trinity
 



Attached Files:







20150706_151131-1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Twag

Congrats ladies


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats guys! 

Glad to hear you're feeling better about team pink :hugs: xx


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Steph and T4BB, I'm glad for the healthy scans, and sorry that they did bring some gender disappointment. Take the time you need to adjust. I read a piece an author wrote on the matter, basically said of course as a mom you love your new child, but if you had daydreams about having a relationship with someone you're now not going to meet, it's only natural for it to feel bittersweet.

I'd hoped for a boy, convinced myself it was a girl, then when I was at the store the first time after finding out it was a boy I was all "hey, not fair, there's 3x as much cute girls stuff!"


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats on the healthy scans. Lilsteph maybe he's small from how sick you were. Hopefully he'll catch up now that you're feeling better and can prob give him more nutrition:thumbup:

Trying4bbyboy glad DH is happy and you're coming around. Lest she will have big sisters. I know I love having my big sis. :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

I hope so, other wise it means them getting him out early. I have my next scan in 8 weeks, but whether that will change when my midwife see the results from the scan on don't know.


----------



## Mimzy3

littlesteph said:


> I hope so, other wise it means them getting him out early. I have my next scan in 8 weeks, but whether that will change when my midwife see the results from the scan on don't know.

Why would they get him out early? Wouldn't they want him to 'cook' as long as possible? Are you having the scan again in 8 weeks to check his growth?


----------



## littlesteph

they did with my eldest because he started measuring 3 weeks behind, my waters were low and my placenta had started to fail.
my consultant had already said when I saw him at 16 weeks that there is a high possibility they'll want baby out early, he ordered growth scans for 28, 32, and 36 weeks. depending on how his growth is and what my placenta and waters are like depends on what they'll do. my waters already look low in my scan pics
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150707_001[1].jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mimzy3

littlesteph said:


> they did with my eldest because he started measuring 3 weeks behind, my waters were low and my placenta had started to fail.
> my consultant had already said when I saw him at 16 weeks that there is a high possibility they'll want baby out early, he ordered growth scans for 28, 32, and 36 weeks. depending on how his growth is and what my placenta and waters are like depends on what they'll do. my waters already look low in my scan pics

oh okay. Well I hope your placenta holds up and baby's growth picks up! :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Steph, let's hope both our placentas keep going. I'm so scared of having a very premature baby. I was so scared to hear the measurements but luckily so far she is very average as are my waters. I don't have my next scan until 32 weeks, which just seems like such a long time. I guess with whatever I've got they think it's unlikely to show until then. I doubt they'll let me go past 36 weeks.


----------



## littlesteph

I hope so, 
my consultant didn't seem very hopeful of me making it to 39 weeks, so we'll see. 
they haven't said anything about my waters or baby's growth which is quite surprising, not unless they are waiting till I see my midwife.


----------



## Twag

Hope both of your placenta's & waters hold out ladies :hugs:

The last 2 days my bump seems to have shrunk a little :wacko: has this happened to anyone else? Should I be concerned? :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Mine changes shape all the time Twag I wouldn't be too worried. Could just be that babys laying back a bit/changed positions xx


----------



## Twag

Thanks yeah she must have moved my bump does look lower today :shrug:


----------



## littlesteph

saw my midwife today, showed her the scan picture and the results of the scan. she said that it didn't look like anything to worry about but because I was clearly very worried and having had a previous iugr baby she's put in a refural for a scan, should hear back in a few weeks. she also asked if there was dwarfism in the family, I didn't think there was but hubby's mum told me that there was one on her side.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Thanks ladies. Steph hope baby catches up and cooks longer. How is everyone?


----------



## aley28

Hey everybody!! Finally back from a small vacation and caught up on this thread! :haha:

Congrats to the new :pink: and :blue: bundles! :cloud9:

AFM; not a lot is going on. I'm somehow only a couple days away from 24 weeks, which is crazy, but exciting too! :happydance: Also I think DH and I are fairly settled on Zoey as a name for her, if she truly is a girl... still drawing blanks on middle names, but we'll find one. I try to think of a new one every night while I'm trying to fall asleep... :rofl: :shrug:

I bought a handful of new maternity clothes while we were on vacation - they all fit pretty nicely, which is a relief! I'm not bothering with maternity bottoms this time... just going up a size, as I only wear maxi skirts anyway. I got a 1X plus sized skirt at Target the other day and its AMAZING :haha: Definitely roomy enough around the waistband to fit on through :rofl:


----------



## DHBH0930

Been back home, had a great beach trip, but missed my bed!

Had my 20 week appt and scan, everything they could see with anatomy scan looked good, few things they couldn't see, so will go back in a few weeks. Only saw a NP which made me mad, didn't have to specify that I wanted to see my OB with #1, but this time I haven't seen her since my 1st appt at 7 weeks!!!! And I wanna talk about a VBAC, cuz if she is a no go or won't try super hard for one I want to find another doctor.

My weight gain is out of control still, I'm at about 25 lbs :growlmad: So mad about it, and disgusted with myself. Even though I'm not eating NEARLY as much as first tri, it still keeps adding on! EVERYTHING I eat seems to stick while I'm pregnant. I gained 75 lbs with DD1 and was so hoping that wouldn't happen again, but I'm not at a good start! I lost ALL 75 lbs plus an additional 10 in the year following, but still was hoping I wouldn't do the same thing to myself. I know there is still time to make up for all this weight gain, but I'm not feeling too optimistic since even when watching what and how much I eat I seem to gain at least 2 lbs a week, my metabolism must be shot when I'm pregnant....


----------



## aley28

I'm scared to get on the scale right now, after our vacation. I did pretty well - was active the whole time, drank mostly just water (and coffee), and I tried not to eat like a total cow, so I am probably OK, I'm just hesitant to check!!!

I'm trying so hard to keep my weight gain in check this time because I was so heavy to start with. :wacko: I'm sorry you're struggling with it, DHBH! :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

DHBH I have also gained more than I was hoping for. I've already gained 15lbs at 22 weeks. I totally understand how you feel frustrated! I've been eating well and going to the gym and still gained 5lbs in one month!:growlmad: Its so hard to stay motivated to continue eating well and excising when you're still so gaining fast :nope: But I keep trying to tell myself...first off it makes me feel better, second its healthy (will help with pregnancy and labor), and third lest I will hopefully gain less than I would of. :shrug:


----------



## Amcolecchi

DH- I gained so much with my son, I have been trying to be good this pregnancy ESPECIALLY because I started 10 pounds heavier than I did with my son. So far I am ok but my goal was to deliver the same weight I did with my son and I only have like 10 pounds left for that-eeek.. I am trying NO junk food and like all fresh fruits and veggies and nothing processed but there are days when you are just tired and want to throw a damn pizza in the oven, you know? lol the next day I just walk more on the treadmill!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am also watching weight gain, really want to gain as little as possible I am over weight anyway and could do with out the extra weight and having to lose loads after baby born! 

only 1 week left till my 20 week scan excited and so scared, I have even been looking up about DS etc as with being older I am worried about it! 

really hoping this baby is nice and healthy


----------



## aley28

Stepped on the scale this morning and it looks like I put on 5 pounds in the past week!! I don't think that's true, but yikes! So I guess I'll be skipping the ice cream tonight... and having water instead. :haha:

Niamh - I hope everything goes well with your scan!! :hugs: Are you finding out the gender?


----------



## CelticNiamh

aley28 said:


> Stepped on the scale this morning and it looks like I put on 5 pounds in the past week!! I don't think that's true, but yikes! So I guess I'll be skipping the ice cream tonight... and having water instead. :haha:
> 
> Niamh - I hope everything goes well with your scan!! :hugs: Are you finding out the gender?


I've put on 7 in 2 weeks :wacko:

Yes hopefully I will be able to and be told :winkwink: I am thinking boy would be happy with that but would love girl as well I have 1 daughter and all she wants is a sister :dohh: I feel bad for her as I am sure I am having my 6th boy :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm hoping I've put on now. I was -7lbs for the pregnancy when I weighed myself 2 weeks ago.


----------



## aley28

LOL well, Niamh... at least you can say you are an expert in all things about raising boys!! :haha: Maybe you'll get a nice pink surprise for you and your daughter :)

I'll pee before I check the scale tomorrow morning. :haha: I weighed myself this morning with a bursting bladder and in heavy PJs... so maybe I'm at more like a 3 pound gain for the week. Really need to cut out the sugary snacks. :blush:


Also, i was discharged from physical therapy today! :happydance: Almost all signs of SPD have disappeared and she put me through a bunch of exercises to try to recreate the pain and NOTHING. :thumbup: So I'm just supposed to do the back exercises every day and the right side of my pelvis movement when needed, and if I get to a point where the pain doesn't clear up after a set of reps, I can go in and get a support belt. She said that with it being my 3rd baby and when I get into the third trimester, there's a decent chance I'll need the belt. BUT hopefully I can get through with just the exercises. :thumbup:

I'm just so happy to be able to move around freely(-ish) again! I mean, I'm now hauling around a massive bump, which makes a lot of things hard... but I can walk and manage cleaning the house and everything without constantly worrying about overdoing it. Super pleased!

Highly recommend physio for any SPD-type pains you ladies are having! LIFE.SAVER. :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

Great news aley so glad you have found relief!


----------



## sweetgirl75

I have a question do you think having a baby shower at the being of Oct is pushing it when I am due Nov 7. My husband think that plenty of time I am just worried that it want be enough time


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My cousin had a baby shower 4 weeks before she was due. The guest of honour was the baby. It was fine though.


----------



## littlesteph

i'm still down 3lbs from pre-pregnancy. I haven't gained anything in 3 weeks which only adds more worry to the whole situation with baby not growing properly


----------



## aley28

I had my baby shower with my first baby at like 36 weeks - worked out fine! Nobody bought us anything big, we bought all the big stuff ourselves, so they just loaded us up with clothes etc. :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Sweetgirl: if it's local I think that's fine! Mine with DD1 was early since we had to travel 600 miles to it :wacko:

My grandma had hers the day she went into labor! Haha, she told me the story when pregnant with DD1 how her water broke in the bathroom, she calmly cleaned it up, finished the party then once everyone but the host left asked her to take her to the hospital! :haha: I told her she was insanely calm for that being her first! I could see someone doing that when they are on kid 7 or something :haha:

Aley: so glad you are feeling better! Can't imagine having to deal with all that pain


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Can't believe today us v day. Where did the time go?


----------



## Maries_s

Hi everyone hopes everyone is doing ok.

I have news!!!! We went to my appointment friday and doctor said that I'm having a girl!! :pink::pink::pink: The scan was good, we could see our daughter in a good position. My husband and I are going to call her Emillie Susan. My mother in law name is Millie so my husband want to put some of her name in our daughter's name and Susan is my first name. 

The grand granma is crazy in love she even bought her the earrings. And grandma Millie bought her clothes yesterday. Now I can finish my registry list and start buying things. 
Today my husband and I are celebrating our first anniversary, we went to a restaurant friday and theater wendsday and today is finally raining so I don't know what we are goin to do but we are happy anyway.:happydance:


----------



## aley28

Congratulations on team :pink:, Marie!!!! :cloud9: And what a lovely name you have chosen!


----------



## aley28

V-day for me today!! :yipee: Hard to believe its been that long already... I still feel like I just peed on a stick and am waiting for the pink line to appear. :rofl:


----------



## DHBH0930

Marie: congrats on team :pink:!!! Super exciting :flower:

Congrats for those at V day already!!! Few more weeks to go for me! 

Aley: it has gone by fast (now) at first it didn't seem so with all the nausea :wacko: I'm so crazy excited and eager to meet this little girl and hold her. But this is my 2nd and last pregnancy and it makes me sad too, the idea of never seeing those 2 pink lines again, or feeling baby kicking in the inside again is depressing :cry: but I know I have lots of other experiences to look forward to :flower:

AFM: 21 weeks now, MORE THAN HALF WAY! She has switched her pattern on me, which at first made me nervous! She used to be CRAZY active in the evening, the past couple nights, almost nothing! And during the day she is bouncing around. So I know she is ok in there, but each evening I can't help but get nervous till I feel her the next day. I know it's still technically early to count kicks, but she had been so reliable each evening being super hyper that her switch concerned me at first. I'm sure she will get back to evening aerobics in there, guess I should enjoy the calm for sleeping while I can!

My DD1 was super active in utero and from the day she was born till now at almost 19 months she is the craziest ball of energy, she never stops. My friends with kids the same age are always commenting on how active she is compared to their kids. My mom raised 3 girls and said none of us were that crazy. Well this 2nd girl might also be that way if not more so! She seems MORE active already than DD1 was at this point! :wacko:


----------



## littlesteph

21 weeks today and last night both me and hubby got to see our baby boy give me a boot. didn't think we would see that this early but then I remembered he's right out the front. 
had another spell where I almost passed out today, while I was at the check out. only just remember that my midwife told me next time it happened I needed to phone the maternity ward. bit late now as I feel fine other then being tired.


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I agree - the first 16 weeks seemed to take FOREVER, and I even got put ahead at my first scan by more than a week! :haha: But the exhaustion and the nausea/vomiting just took everything out of me, and it dragged on!

Now that I'm feeling better, I feel like its flying by. Even though I'm feeling regular movement and am obviously pregnant, I just still have days where it doesn't feel real. :haha: I think part of my brain refuses to believe that this dream could actually have come true. :cloud9:

V-Day bump pic from me! :flower:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/3f068069-33bf-4134-b5f4-016fd832a8a7_zps9fbksudi.jpg


Also, DHBH, my LO does the pattern switching a lot! :growlmad: Just when I think there is a predictable time of day during which I can expect moment, she switches it up! Naughty! It makes me worry :rofl: 

Steph, take care of yourself! Are your fainting/dizziness spells caused by low BP? :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

aley28 - at the moment the midwife thinks it is, she said if I was to have any more between when I saw her last to when I see her next she's going to do some blood tests to rule out anything else causing them.


----------



## missmayhem

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA 

life has this nasty habit of getting in the way!

Hope you are all keeping well! I'm now 21 weeks and counting the days to maternity leave work is just so tiring! 



Thank goodness my SPD has went away thou!!


----------



## Twag

V Day has passed for me :wohoo: :happydance: 

and baby has started to move so much that I can see her moving my belly :cloud9: after her being quiet for a few days she is now going mad :cloud9: 

I need to book my 25 week midwife appointment then I can hand in my MATB1 form and maternity leave letter!! that is crazy going fast now :cloud9:

One of my NCT friends is on labour watch for #2 so exciting :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

21 weeks today and countdown is on to Friday and my big scan at last:happydance:

so tired today, woke at 3am and could not get back to sleep will nearly 6 am :wacko:

was to warm and it was raining very annoying I am looking forward to sleep tonight


----------



## Mimzy3

I feel like ever since I hit second trimester it has flown by. DHBH like you this is my second and most likely my last pregnancy. So apart of me doesn't want it to end because I'll never feel those kicks again or have a baby bump. But I'm also very excited for my little guy to be here and join the family. :cloud9:

Funny how so many of you have mention the change in pattern. I was just saying to DH last night that he used to be more active at night time and now hes not. I actually go so worried last night that I broke out my fetal monitor just to hear his heartbeat. I got my crazy mind going and started to thing maybe DS bumped him a little too hard. :wacko: But baby is fine he is moving around now and I heard his HB last night. 

In regards to a baby shower a month before you're due. I would not go any closer than 4 weeks before your due date. Babies do come early and you want to make sure you have time to set things up and get everything you need BEFORE baby comes. My girlfriend went into labor the day after her shower and she was exhausted from the party and hadn't put anything away or washed anything yet. 

Babies room is almost all set up! We got a crib mattress and some decorations for his room this past weekend. I think my son thinks its his second room :haha: right now he's still in diapers and we have the changing table in the babies room.

QUESTION ladies my son will be two in Sept. and he is showing interest in potty training. He points to the potty and says "potty" he a pretty sharp little guy I think he might be ready. But I'm just not sure how to go about it and if its good timing with the baby coming in all. Thoughts?! :shrug:


----------



## DHBH0930

Mimzy: I'm in the same boat :wacko:

DD 19 months, been cloth diapered almost since birth. She is starting to show signs of wanting to potty train. And don't know what to do!

My original plan was to wait till 2.5, she turns 2 around my due date and I'll be busy with a newborn (and possible c section revovery) so thought 6 months after would be good. But she is surprising me by suddenly being super fascinated with me going to the bathroom, also (not all the time) has told me when she has gone poop or is wet. Also she already has a kiddie potty and before just pushed it around or stood in it, now she sits on it lifts up her shirt to look at her crotch to see if anything is happening. All to me are clear signs she may be ready now.

I've read cloth diaper babies at train earlier since cloth doesn't wick away quite like disposable. Should I just try training now? I don't want to discourage her if she wants to, but at the same time will it do harm to her curiosity for it if I wait almost a whole year? If I'm gonna train before this one comes I'd want to start ASAP, and since to me she is so young if after a couple weeks it's just not working I'd just hold off till 2.5. 

Any of you cloth diapering ladies also have toddlers who trained young? Did you have success pretty easily? I wanted to wait till she was older just because in my experience it's easier.

Ugh can't decide!!!


----------



## Twag

I feel the same this is my last pregnancy and that is sad as I love feeling baby move and having that special bond which I will never have again :cry: BUT I cannot wait for this pregnancy to be over and my baby girl to be here - I am finding this pregnancy hard :dohh:

I also have noticed a change in babies pattern recently but I am now seeing kicks etc on the outside which is great (I resorted to the doppler Sunday morning as I was worried about her she had been very quiet)

I am very eager to get her room sorted but I need to sort out DS's new room first and then I can sort her's out! It is just a case of buying his new furniture and then I can empty his clothes into his new furniture and put her stuff away!

Sorry no idea on the potty training DS is 17 months not showing any signs of potty training I don't think but I plan on waiting until next summer before attempting any sort of potty training :wacko:


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies sorry Im mia glad to hear mostly all is going well. We are seeing lots of movement etc which is very exciting. Im most excited about the fact I have just ordered my snuzpod co sleeper.....eeeek! I agree with you my dd seems to think all this new stuff is for her baby dolls....drives my dh mad! its cute but I have to keep reminding her its for her brother!


----------



## aley28

Re: Potty training, DHBH/Mimzy
It won't hurt to try. :thumbup:
My sister's daughter was potty trained at 20 months, and then got a new sibling like a week after her second birthday. My sister said she had some regressions about 2-3 months after the baby came along, but it was little things like suddenly having a #2 accident every once in a while.

That said - it doesn't hurt them to wait, either. If they are so beyond ready already that they can't wait, they'll figure it out themselves (that's what happened with my niece :haha:). If you wait until you are ready, they'll be fine and they'll pick it up nice and quickly when you do start.

Everybody says that boys train later than girls, and that's been my experience for sure. Ethan was almost 3 (but I had a baby when he was 2.5, so I delayed a bit) and we had huge struggles with his pooping, as in it took another year after that to get him to use the toilet, and another 2 years after THAT to get him to stop withholding until I forced him onto the toilet. It was a month before his last birthday (ALMOST 6 YEARS OLD) before he finally was pooping once (or more) a day. 

Parker was peeing in the potty by 27/28 months, and fully PEE trained by 2.5... but it took until just a month ago to get him to poop in the toilet. And I only managed to pee train him as early as I did because I let him pee on a tree once when we were out fishing :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I cloth nappy too but haven't attempted potty training yet. He knows what the potty is and what wees and poos are. I probably should try really. I'm tempted to try when my maternity leave starts as I work full time I need enough days together to establish the pattern. Nursery have said he's ready too but they don't start them normally until 2&1/2 and he's not there yet.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies.. Congrats on more gender announcements... Yay!!!

AFM - same ol, unpacking boxes at our house... busy busy at work.. This little boy is moving around like crazy loving it.. I was floating in the pool watching my belly and could see it moving on the outside it was so neat.. DH can feel him now from the outside.. 

Last time I went to the drs she informed me of no sex because of placenta previa.. I guess its not completely covering the cervix but slightly.. so I have another ultrasound scheduled for 7/23.. we'll see what that brings.. Hoping its cleared the placenta so I dont have to worry.. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## mrs_sasquatch

Hi! My name is Mary, I am an ftm due November 29, not sure what color my bump is yet...we find out on the 23rd. :) located in Wisconsin. TTC since September 2010, planning 1-2 more after this one.


----------



## littlesteph

welcome mrs_sasquatch,


----------



## littlesteph

my eldest is 2 (3 in February) and hasn't shown interest in being potted trained, rarely tells me when he's had a poo or wee. only says ewww wet when his nappy is getting full, or we our out and near the toilets, I work and have to get 2 buses to met my mum in law who looks after my boys while I work, so we get off one bus, get what I need to get around the shops and then go to the changing rooms to change him so I think it's more out of routine that he says it.


----------



## Twag

:hi: welcome

I know when DS has done a poo sometimes as he goes and hides (this is a new thing) but he doesn't understand it at all but then he is only 17 months old so I think I will wait until next summer when he will be over 2 and try him out :shrug: all a bit scary tbh :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

It's so tough! Cuz once you train and during going out if the house is harder. ALWAYS have to be aware of where the nearest bathroom is since kids can't hold it, when they have to go, THEY HAVE TO GO! :haha: 

DD is both really ready and not! She tells me she pooped or is wet. Sometimes even told me she pooped before she did. Very interested in watching me go, will sit fully dressed on her potty and look down to see if anything is happening.

However! I tried sitting her on it bottomless, and she freaked out, tried the adult toilet, same thing. So might not be potty training now. Not gonna force her and sitting on the potty is kinda a requirement :haha: gonna get a step stool and adapter for adult seat and see if that helps. I will casually try to sit her on them, but if it doesn't work out that's fine! I'd prefer to wait till 2.5 anyway, but didn't want to discourage her curiosity


----------



## Mimzy3

Melsue sorry to hear about the placenta previa. Hoping your scan next week shows that it has moved out of the way!:hugs:

Welcome Mary:flower:

DHBH I'm in the same boat I really don't want to try and start potty training now. I'd like to wait till he's older but then again I don't want to miss the boat on his curiosity. Hoping that if I wait he won't lose interest.

AFM: I was feeling baby move a TON last week but this week he seems a little sluggish. I still feel him moving around but not as much. Could he just be growing? I hope I'm not being paranoid. :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

My LO potty trained at about 2, but I realise that's quite early especially for a little boy. We just kept the potty around in the living room and to start off with it was worn as a hat WAY more than it was ever used for it's intended purpose! :haha: and when he did start using it, it was only for wees and he was afraid to poo on it. He used to take himself into another room/hide somewhere to do a poo in his nappy! Nursery helped A LOT with the initial stages but I realise that doesn't suit everyone. I think the key is to just take their lead :) they'll train when they're ready :hugs:


----------



## prettybirdy27

Hi, I'm new to this thread, but I'm due Nov 23, 2015, and we're team pink! I would love to have the November sparklers signature!


----------



## aley28

Prenatal appointment for me today! Just a quick one - doppler check and fundal height measurement - which was at 26cms for 24 weeks, which never happened in my past pregnancies. I'm starting to worry that I'm in for a huge baby. Was sorta hoping for a nice little 6 pounder again :rofl:

Glucose tolerance test next appointment, at 27 weeks. How am I only 3 weeks away from third trimester? :shock:


----------



## missmayhem

Hope everybody else has been enjoying the sunshine we are getting up here today!!

I took the kids to the park, hit me like a TONNE of bricks the icandy is going to be so heavy as a double really rethinking that idea now. Never bothered with a double last time but this time thinking it was a good idea


----------



## CelticNiamh

missmayhem said:


> Hope everybody else has been enjoying the sunshine we are getting up here today!!
> 
> I took the kids to the park, hit me like a TONNE of bricks the icandy is going to be so heavy as a double really rethinking that idea now. Never bothered with a double last time but this time thinking it was a good idea

I have the icandy as a double have it put away now on till new baby arrives but have used it as a double before and found it really easy to push not heavy at all esp when you start out with a newborn and toddler :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

well it took me to nearly pass out at work for the second time for them to give me a chair, i'm now been told I have to sit down as much as possible. ended up texting my midwife because I had the whole close to passing out feeling twice today, and because its now 4 times since sunday she is going to do some blood tests when I see her next and shes told me to see my doctor as soon as possible. 
I think all these dizzy spells are effecting baby as he hasn't really moved today. I've had a few kicks but not as much as he would usually have given by now.


----------



## Mimzy3

Littlesteph Glad work finally gave you a chair. Sorry if you already said this but do they know what is causing the dizzy spells? Are you eating enough? I know I get dizzy and feel faint when I'm not eating enough. Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

I've been struggling with the idea of getting a double stroller or not. We don't really use the stroller we have now much and DS will be two by the time baby comes. So I was thinking I could just wear baby, I have a Maya Wrap Ring Sling. But then I know how inconvenient it is to take a newborn in and out of the carseat. So its nice to be able to just keep them in the carseat and click it into the stroller. We have a Britax B-safe infant seat that we are using for new baby and the B-Aglie stroller. Of course the B-Aglie is the one that doesn't convert to a double stroller. If I would of known this before I would of got the B-ready stroller which does convert. :wacko:


----------



## Twag

Littlesteph hope they can sort out these dizzy spells for you soon it doesn't sound very nice at all :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Welcome Prettybirdy:flower:

Aley I was measuring two weeks ahead at my last appointment too. But she told me its normal. I was always right on or behind with DS. I was thinking maybe its just because its my second :shrug: I was also hoping for a smaller baby to make labor easier. DS was 6lbs 14oz but he was also very skinny, wouldn't mind a little chubbier baby :haha: I also can't believe we are almost in our third trimester already!!!


----------



## Twag

I have my 25 week midwife appointment next Tuesday will be interesting to see how I am measuring at 16 weeks I was spot on :thumbup:

My NCT friend has just had #2 today a little girl :cloud9: I am sat at my desk crying as she is so tiny and new (seen a pic) and also I just cannot wait to meet my baby girl (partially scared too :dohh:)


----------



## aley28

Steph, I hope they can tell you what is causing the dizzy spells. :hugs: Keep us updated!

Mimzy - I never used a stroller when I had just 1 kid, and when we added on #2, I used it even less. :haha: I don't go many places that don't provide a shopping cart though, so I'd just haul the carseat into the store and put it on/in the cart. Ethan (who was 2.5 when Parker was born) just walked. I'll do basically the same this time around, although I do intend to just baby wear for longer outings, like grocery shopping, as that always takes us an hour or longer, and car seats hog space!! :haha:

Also, I know that I'm not really measuring huge, I just feel gargantuan and measuring 2 ahead just makes it feel even bigger. :haha: But it is my third baby! That probably explains it by itself. :shrug: I like looking pregnant now, but I hate the idea of just how enormous I'm going to look by 40 weeks. :haha:


----------



## lomelindi17

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is feeling well, sorry to hear Steph that you are having fainting spells, hope they figure out what's causing it soon!!

I got back from my final trip on Friday, what a relief to finally be done with that for the year! But now I can relax and get out of work mode and into baby mode, bought a few sets of baby clothes and have started finalizing my list of items to buy. I have a feeling the next 4 months are going to fly by!

Midwife appt today, just a regular check-up but hopefully we can hear the heartbeat again with the fetoscope this time. Last appt I was measuring right on schedule so hopefully it's the same again. And our ultrasound is on Monday the 20th, which is also our 2nd wedding anniversary, kinda neat! I am getting so curious about the sex and dh kinda is too but I think we're still going to stay team yellow. My MIL said she was wiring over gift money for our birthdays and anniversary, then she ended up adding in another huge chunk of money for baby stuff! So generous, I definitely lucked out in the in-law department lol! So I bought a glider with a nursing ottoman on Overstock.com yesterday, was going to get a cheap one but the reviews said it would fall apart within a year so I went up to a better made one, hopefully it lasts! Trying to decide which other stuff to buy ahead of time and which things to wait until I can get a registry discount from Amazon lol.

I feel like my belly has exploded in size the last couple weeks, fingers crossed for no stretch marks!! ;-)


----------



## missmayhem

Sorry to hear about your dizzy spells same things been happening here for weeks. Bloods are fine so nobody is worried but it's a bit embarrassing falling over all the time. 

My newborn nappies have started to arrive!! So so cute and make everything seem so real
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twag

What cloth nappies are you using? I have a few but new to cloth nappies &#128077;

Sitting here watching my baby girl go mad in my belly making it move :cloud9:


----------



## littlesteph

Mimzy3 said:


> Littlesteph Glad work finally gave you a chair. Sorry if you already said this but do they know what is causing the dizzy spells? Are you eating enough? I know I get dizzy and feel faint when I'm not eating enough. Hope you feel better :hugs:

really low blood pressure. 
had doctors this morning, blood pressure was 103/49. the 103 is actually high for me. I did feel a little dizzy at the time so for me to feel as bad as I have done it would have had to be a lot lower. he also thinks I might have a bit of low iron. 
I've let work know and have been told if I get dizzy like that again I must tell someone.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh Steph, I'm so sorry you've been so poorly. That lower number is really low. I hope work take proper care of you from now on.

My baby has all the nappies she will need and nothing else. I'm far too obsessed with all the pretty prints.


----------



## Twag

Which ones do you have mrs bump? And where do you get them from?


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, 
I think after seeing what I was like Tuesday and now me having to been to the doctors they are concerned, well my supervisor is, my assistant manger not so much she's never been pregnant and doesn't have any desire ever to be. 
my supervisor wants me trained on the lottery so I can be up the same end as the help desk so they can watch out for any signs of me passing out.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh that's good news at least Steph.

For newborn I have mio prefolds and wraps - all preloved off Facebook. 5 tot bots teenyfits - some new some preloved. 2 rumperooz covers - amazon and 4 milovia covers - new. I think all the new ones came from clean green nappy machine. They did a 4 for 3 offer. I also have a load of preloved fitted nappies of various brands I picked up preloved off Facebook and I'll also use muslins and nappy nippers. It's a lot of stuff but it cost me just over £100 and I'm sure I'll make my money back selling on.


----------



## aley28

Steph, I hope your blood pressure goes up a bit! :hugs: Although its good that your work is now being more supportive/understanding. :)



Baby has been quite active these past few days, and its so much fun to sit here and feel her squirming about. Parker was sitting in my lap earlier and she was kicking just above my belly button. I managed to get his hand there and convince him to keep it there for long enough and she gave him a good thump. :haha: He looked a bit surprised, but I told him that she was just giving him a 'high 5' and he thought that was cool. :haha:

Having other people feel the movements is all about lucky timing I guess! :haha: I wonder when my other son will get his chance to feel her!


----------



## missmayhem

Hi stranger 


With inver and Ripley we used teeny fits from birth

This time I'm using a mix the green are bumgenius newborn. Fishes are bambooty and the orange and blue are teenyfits from totsbots who are a Scottish company. 

Ripley is currently in a mix of tots bots easy fits the birth go potty version of teenyfits. Bumgenius v4 and flips as well as some blueberry deluxe which hate him. Fleece and Ripley do not mix. 

I've more teenyfits on the way and want to order some milovia nappies just to try them. 

They sell very well second hand. So if you don't get in with them you don't loose mega amounts. 

Let's not even talking about my babywearing collection..... 




Twag said:


> What cloth nappies are you using? I have a few but new to cloth nappies &#128077;
> 
> Sitting here watching my baby girl go mad in my belly making it move :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

I have some Bambino Mio birth to potty which I am using on Elliot at the moment which are great but I just cannot get my head around how they will fit a newborn :wacko: So I have got some newborn littlebloom ones from Tiny Nippers which are too cute :cloud9:

I honestly cannot remember for the life of me how many times you change a newborn :shrug: so I cannot work out how many I am going to need :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I think the problem with bfp is that they probably won't fit a newborn unless it's huge. I have entirely too many btp ones but they all look far too big for a newborn, hence why I bought separate newborn ones. My only cloth friend swears by milovia and to are super cute and soft so I'm really excited to try them. Will try and pop up a photo if I get a second.


----------



## missmayhem

They won't fit a newborn without leaks or huge bulk. Can't remember when we moved into BTP with my 2 probably 5-6 months. 

Alva nappies look good and at under 4 pound a nappy perfect if you don't get on with cloth you don't have spent a fortune


----------



## DHBH0930

Here are some of my collection. I went with all Alva, they fit DD best. And I found them super cheap on Ebay new, for $7 each! I got the charcoal bamboo and Alva micro fiber inserts from amazon, the ones they came with aren't the best. I rarely get leaks, but just like a disposable they can only hold so much! If she drinks a ton and had a couple heavy pees it will leak just the slightest bit near the leg holes on her pants. Not even enough to change her pants usually. I LOVE Alva's girl patterns :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20150619_130831.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4









2015-06-13 08.21.16.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twag

Thanks ladies in which case I will invest I some more newborn ones :thumbup: Although I expect she will be at least 8lbs


----------



## missmayhem

It's the leg chub more than the weight is the big thing!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

This is my newborn nappy stash. I have a lot more prefolds, fitted nappies and muslins than in the picture and two more mio wraps somewhere. Left column is prefolds and tot bots teeny fits, next column is mio wraps and milovia wraps, next column in muslins, little lamb wrap, rumperooz wraps, a fitted and snappis. Next column is fitted tots bots and Ella's house nappies. Looks like such a lot but at least they're cute!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## missmayhem

Utterly exhausted today. Up early with the kids, picked hubby up from airport. So glad to have him home. Then soft play with the kids and finally work. Once I got home we went to a friends followed by going to see the local pipe band had a fab time but the kids are only going to bed now 2 hours later than normal. Let's hope I get a lie in tomorrow. 

Goodness an old "dads army" had just come on. I love that as a kid. The song is just a classic. Hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend


----------



## aley28

I didn't get much sleep last night because Parker climbed into bed with me and I was too tired to put him back in his own room. Every time this happens, I pay for it dearly. I got maybe 2 hours of sleep after he climbed into bed at 2am. :wacko: As such, I'm crankier than heck today and my patience is at absolute zero!

I've spent most of the day purging toys, and I'm nowhere near done. I almost have the playroom under control(ish), and then its on to the bedrooms.

And I still have to cook dinner. Ugh.

One of THOSE days. I'm hormonal and exhausted and 100% bitchy. Pregnancy can be hard on the body in the most ideal of situations. But pregnancy while parenting 2 children who have gone out of their way to be on their worst behavior ever since getting up this morning? Eff.


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm exhausted too. Stayed up late with my sisters who were over till after midnight. Then DD had a wake up at 2, had to put her back down, then she was up at 530, but thankfully went back to sleep, however I had to fall back to sleep and kept getting disturbed, by DH waking up and getting ready, each of our 2 cats taking turns meowing in my face to be fed (even though DH was up and downstairs, can't be bothered to feed them) then his alarming was going off on his clock! So up by 7 Ugh! 

Not enough sleep and it's just me ALL day with her. DH has an all day get together at a friends house. Drinking involved so may not even be coming home tonight. Can't wait for her bedtime. I'm beat!


----------



## xCherylx

Totally exhausted! We are moving house :( Roll on Friday when it will all be done and we are going to Haven for a weekend away!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Feeling stressed as anything. So much to do and I never get any help. Went out with ds for 5&1/2 hours today asked Dh to mow the lawn, get a new sink from b & q and phone the fence bloke. He did none of these things but did get a doorbell. Seriously thought I was going to burst into tears. I do all the house work as well as having a full time job. He hasn't mown the lawn in 2 years, I always have to,but my backs killing me and the sink has been waiting two years too. We both have full time jobs. On top of which my cousin kept on about how I looked fat not pregnant and kept telling me to stop being such a hippy and tried to feed my child crisps and juice. He's my kid and he's happy, just leave him alone. Argh!!! Rant over.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs_Bump said:


> Feeling stressed as anything. So much to do and I never get any help. Went out with ds for 5&1/2 hours today asked Dh to mow the lawn, get a new sink from b & q and phone the fence bloke. He did none of these things but did get a doorbell. Seriously thought I was going to burst into tears. I do all the house work as well as having a full time job. He hasn't mown the lawn in 2 years, I always have to,but my backs killing me and the sink has been waiting two years too. We both have full time jobs. On top of which my cousin kept on about how I looked fat not pregnant and kept telling me to stop being such a hippy and tried to feed my child crisps and juice. He's my kid and he's happy, just leave him alone. Argh!!! Rant over.

oh hun you poor thing, I would sit him down and tell him he needs to help out more I would be asking him to cut the grass now :dohh: no way I be able to do that now :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

also have a down day here. hope all you ladies have a better day tomorrow.
it's my birthday today, it's almost half 8 in the evening and i'm still waiting on hubby to give me my birthday card and actually say happy birthday. he hasn't forgot as he got my card today when we went shopping (he forgets to write them out if he doesn't get them the day before or on the day) on the plus he is currently cooking me steak. I have wanted steak for weeks. he says he has some sort of surprise for me later. we'll see.
have a lot on my mind at the moment which also isn't helping the down day. also feeling more fat then pregnant. 
still waiting to hear about an extra scan to find out whats going on with baby's growth.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I tried to talk to him about the fence and he got annoying about having to make a 5 minute phone call. I've made him promise to do it when he gets back from work on Monday. Given getting him to promise this was like pulling teeth, I'm leaving the rest because I think I may end up saying something I'll regret.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Happy birthday Steph. I hope he comes up with something good for you and that you hear about your scan soon.x


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> Happy birthday Steph. I hope he comes up with something good for you and that you hear about your scan soon.x

thank you x


----------



## missmayhem

Happy birthday. Sport your day was pants but I hope you gets good nights sleep


----------



## littlesteph

missmayhem said:


> Happy birthday. Sport your day was pants but I hope you gets good nights sleep

thank you, i'm hoping I get a good night sleep too, feeling quite ill at the moment and have had a headache for 4 days.


----------



## CelticNiamh

littlesteph said:


> missmayhem said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday. Sport your day was pants but I hope you gets good nights sleep
> 
> thank you, i'm hoping I get a good night sleep too, feeling quite ill at the moment and have had a headache for 4 days.Click to expand...

Hope your feeling better now


----------



## Twag

Happy birthday for yesterday Littlesteph - Hope you are feeling better now x


----------



## aley28

Happy late birthday Steph! I hope your hubby stepped up to the plate?!? And that you got some good sleep :hugs:


----------



## lomelindi17

Happy belated birthday Steph, hope it turned out ok after all. Sorry for the down weekend everyone seemed to have, hope this week is awesome to make up for it. :hugs: Also, dh and I both got the Pregnancy + apps on our phones to track the pregnancy, and there are a lot of hints for dads in there about helping mom out with things etc, and it explains it out so they know we're not just being whiny lol. DH has put a lot of those tips into use like doing more chores, helping out with stuff without me having to ask, gave me a foot rub, trying to make sure I don't get stressed out, doing more of the cooking, etc. Just a thought, worth a try if you're having a hard time getting him to 'get it.' 

Today is our 2nd anniversary and we get to celebrate it with our ultrasound woohoo! Last night I was asking dh if we really aren't going to find out the sex hehe, I'm really curious but undecided whether we should or not! He must have softened his stance a little too because he said it's up to me but he still thinks it will be a really cool surprise during the birth. I agree but I'm getting so antsy to know if I can say he or she and which name to call baby haha. And which clothes I can pick out! Only have 2 hours to go ahh!

We're planning to cloth diaper too, the toxins in disposables creep me out, hard to even find wipes without toxins in them geez! Apparently the dye they use to decorate diapers is a known cause of diaper rash, yet they still put it in there.. lol :dohh: Kind of overwhelmed by the number of cloth diaper brands, seems I get a head up on some of them then I hear about 10 more different brands lol. I think I'll get a set of prefolds from greenmountaindiapers.com since I heard they were highly recommended, and on that site they recommend using all-cotton brands like Blueberry for all-in-ones. Anyone used those before?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I use prefolds quite a bit and to be honest all the ones I've tried have been much the same as each other. You can get unbleached ones. I use blueberry coverall wraps with bamboo fitters at night and I like them. If you don't want to use pul wraps you might want to look into wool soakers. I haven't tried them because wool gives me hives.


----------



## aley28

good luck with your scan today lomelindi!


----------



## missmayhem

Scan tomorrow week getting excited!


----------



## CelticNiamh

missmayhem said:


> Scan tomorrow week getting excited!

good luck :happydance:


----------



## Sunny27

Happy belated birthday Steph!


----------



## missmayhem

Ohhh ohh ohh more nappies arrived this morning so tiny and so cute


----------



## lomelindi17

Scan went great! I guess I'm super sensitive to it though because I could feel the ultrasound and it hurt (the doppler hurt too when we did it), and I'm still a little crampy, but it was awesome to see our little wiggler! We didn't find out the sex, but we both peeked at the screen quick at different times when she was looking down there, I thought I saw a girl but dh thought he saw boy parts, so it just added to the suspense lol! We should get a bet going haha. Pics came out really nice, really awesome anniversary present for us! :)


----------



## Twag

Glad your scan went well :flower: lovely pictures


----------



## CelticNiamh

lomelindi17 yay for a great scan :happydance: baby looks great :flower:


----------



## Twag

OMG I just looked at my ticker I cannot believe I am almost down to double digits :happydance: :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_Bump so sorry DH isn't helping you out more. He should definatenatly be mowing the lawn for you:hugs: Me and DH sat down years ago and set our responsibilities up. For instance I do the cooking, grocery shopping, cleaning the kitchen ect. He takes care of all things outside such as taking the trash out, mowing the lawn..ect. It just helps drawn the line on who is doing their part. And of course help each other out every now and then like. Occasionally he'll do the dishes or i'll take the trash out. But we don't get mad if the other one doesn't do those things because its not their responsibility. Maybe something like that would work for you guys? 

lilSteph I hope you had a great birthday! :flower:

I caught myself being bitchy this weekend for no reason too :blush: UGH I hate when the hormones just seem to take over. I played hooky from work yesterday and just relaxed with DS we went to the park and took a nice long nap. I think I needed that because I feel so much better today.


----------



## missmayhem

Scan went well baby measuring a week ahead but they are refusing to move my dates. Oh well, if I go into labour before my cs date it will be an emergency section! 

Blood pressure is going up and U.S. Now closer to my normal range which coincides with my dizziness disappearing. 

Went for a bra fitting yesterday now a 36jj feel so much better to have a proper fitting supportive bra. Was a 40k went feeding my son, have since lost weight so I dread to think what size they will be when my milk comes in


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies
lomelindi17 happy anniversary, glad the scan went well
missmayhem glad the scan went well, hope they keep an eye on your blood pressure, wow jj could only image the pain that must cause your back.

AFM: still getting headaches they aren't as bad as they have been which is good. brought a few more baby clothes today, i'm very hesitant of buying any as we are not sure if they are going to get baby out early or not. the way my consultant made it sound when I saw him was that I unlikely to make it to my section at 39 weeks. we should hopefully know more at my growth scan at 28 weeks.


----------



## aley28

missmayhem, I'm just glad to learn I'm not the only girl on the forums with boobs in the J range :rofl: I'm about a 38J cup right now, but I'm sticking to sports bras because every time I turn around they get even bigger. Started out the pregnancy as a G... this is out of hand! :rofl: I'm terrified of what size they'll be once my milk comes in. Do bras come in a Z cup!?? :rofl:


----------



## lomelindi17

Haha I feel enormous too, I was a 30 G pre-preg and then grew out of two larger sizes and gave up! I bought a stretchy nursing bra from Motherhood Maternity and it is way too big in the band but at least it covers 'em up! I measured and I've gained over 2" in cup size and can't imagine what it will be like full of milk yikes!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My bras still all fit me. I put on one cup size when my milk came in with ds but that was it. I guess it just shows how we are all effected differently.


----------



## Twag

I am currently wearing my nursing bra's from when I had DS but they are still a little big but comfy - I was much bigger last time around than this time tho! But then I had more to start with last time - my little boy sucked em dry :wacko: :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I was a B cup pre pregnancy with my first LO, and went up to an E cup. This time round I started out as a C cup and I'm already coming into an E cup! :dohh:


----------



## aley28

I don't remember my boobs growing like this in past pregnancies. I'm sure I put on a cup size or so. I can't remember milk coming in at all after Ethan. I know it did, I just was too exhausted and overwhelmed by new motherhood to take note of such things. But the night after Parker was born - before my milk was even in! - my boobs had already expanded and they got bigger again when milk came in to fill them out even more.

Now I'm up, what, 4 cup sizes??? And if the same thing happens after delivery as it did with Parker, I'm realistically expecting to be a JJ/K/L cup, if that is even a thing. Huge bras like that are hard to find under normal circumstances, I'm NOT excited about trying to find nursing bras! :haha: Oh well. They will probably shrink back down later on. And DH loves them right now anyway, even if he hates that I won't let him touch as they've gone too sensitive!!


----------



## Twag

I remember exactly when my milk came in with Elliot it was day 6! Day 5 he screamed & screamed (the only time he did as a baby) as he was so hungry as my milk wasn't in yet and so I ended up feeding him some formula as there was nothing else I could do and I cried the whole time but then he was so content and peaceful (I have a beautiful photo of him after he fed which is one of my favourite pictures of him as a newborn) and my midwife came around later to do his day 5 check and gave me a big cuddle
Then bam next morning my milk came in and wow! :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

I remember when my milk came in I cried because my boobs looked like two giant watermelons LOL my skin looked shiny it was stretched so much :haha: Not looking forward to that again. After breastfeeding for 14 months my breast were the smallest they had ever been but now they are full and huge again. I'm not a fan I'll be happy when they are small again, even though DH likes them now :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

littlesteph said:


> thank you ladies
> lomelindi17 happy anniversary, glad the scan went well
> missmayhem glad the scan went well, hope they keep an eye on your blood pressure, wow jj could only image the pain that must cause your back.
> 
> AFM: still getting headaches they aren't as bad as they have been which is good. brought a few more baby clothes today, i'm very hesitant of buying any as we are not sure if they are going to get baby out early or not. the way my consultant made it sound when I saw him was that I unlikely to make it to my section at 39 weeks. we should hopefully know more at my growth scan at 28 weeks.

Oh I hope baby does ok and can bake a lot longer for you FX for your 28 scan must be such a worry for you :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Handed in my maternity leave letter and MATB1 form today - making it all feel a whole lot more real :) only 11 more weeks in the office :wacko: :happydance: 

Cannot believe I am so close to 3rd tri already this pregnancy has flown past but IF I get one more person tell me how small I am I will have a hissy fit :hissy: she is measuring just fine! :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

When do we get out MATB1 forms? I can't remember from last time :dohh:

I have 11 weeks left too - leaving 8th October! I only work 3 day weeks though so I have about 30 working days left it's fab! 

Sorry people keep commenting though Twag it's horrible isn't it! I get the opposite though "wow you're huge!" "are you sure there's only 1 in there?!" etc etc as if I'm not completely aware of my size right now! Don't need anyone pointing it out!


----------



## Twag

You get your MATB1 form at 25 weeks so as this is baby #2 I wouldn't normally get a midwife appointment they can just leave it for you but my midwife said I might as well have an appointment so I did :haha:

I work full time so I still have 54 actual days left :( boo and then working from home from the 12 October until 20th and then taking annual leave until my due date (I hate the thought of wasting my mat leave :haha:)
Hope baby is on time or early tho and not 10 days late and induced like my son :shrug:

It is very annoying as I feel big and like my bump but then people say oh you can't really notice your pregnant etc and makes me worry :dohh:


----------



## lomelindi17

Everyone keeps saying I look huge and joking that it's twins but there's def only one in there! Over the weekend at dh's gig I ran into an acquaintance who is due in 4 weeks and I pretty much looked the same size or maybe even bigger than her! I'm quite short-waisted so everything has to go out lol. My other friend who is tall said she really didn't even have a noticeable bump until 7 months along. Everyone just carries differently I guess! 

Huge 30% off everything sale today at Motherhood.com! Just grabbed a bunch of fall clothes & got $100 off my order woot!


----------



## littlesteph

I got my MATB1 when I saw my midwife at 20 weeks, still need to hand it in yet.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm still having to tell ppl I'm pregnant so I'm in the same boat as you twag, people keep telling me they can't tell. I can tell though and my little wriggler us kicking up a storm to let me know all is well with her. I got my matb1 from the gp at my 22 week heart and lung check, I think it varies quite a bit by area. I think you have to hand it in by 26 weeks but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## aley28

I'm so enormous that today when I was out for my walk and the sun was shining at just the right angle on me, my shadow just looked like a beachball. Seriously. :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

I have a gp appointment at 25 weeks then midwife at 28 so hopefully my GP will give it to me. Will have to remember to ask!


----------



## DHBH0930

Nesting like crazy! Working hard to get Kayla's big girl room done, it's getting there. Green top done, chair rail and white wainscoting go up this weekend! All her furniture that I got used, is in the garage and I've painted white, just need the walls done to move it in. Then I get to DECORATE!!!

Also doing other cleaning/organizing/projects around the house. 4 months to go and it's gonna go fast!
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-23 10.59.48.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aley28

I don't seem to nest at all! What is up with that?

And this time around especially. I'm just exhausted and have to force myself to do every little thing.

BUT it sounds like you're having fun, DHBH!! :happydance: The next 4 months will fly by!


----------



## Twag

I have the urge to nest but neither the time or energy to do so which is frustrating :(


----------



## DHBH0930

It helps that I've been looking forward to this decorating theme for years now! Pink and green, owl/flowers/butterflies. I wanted so badly to do the nursery with the theme when we found out DD1 was a girl, but decided to go gender neutral since we wanted a 2nd and if it were a boy I didn't want to have to redo the room since we wanted to keep that specific room a nursery. Turns out it's another girl anyways! :haha: oh well, just happy I FINALLY get to do it :flower:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Yeah I'm starting to do bits but the reality is I have very little time available so its all about doing 2 things a week for baby. I figure if I do that it shouldn't be too bad, hopefully?!


----------



## aley28

that's basically what I figure, MrsBump. If I can just do a couple things a week to prepare, then the rest can be done later.

I feel like I have nowhere to put any baby stuff until Parker is out of the nursery room and into the bigger bedroom with Ethan. So I really need to get rolling on that, because not having anywhere to put baby stuff means I don't want to buy baby stuff because it clutters up the living room, and that means that I'm starting to feel anxious that we won't have enough time to prepare for the baby because everything is so jumbled right now!

I just lit a fire under my own butt with that paragraph... guess I'll get off the computer and go do more cleaning. :rofl:


----------



## Mimzy3

we are keeping DS in his same room but moved all the baby furniture into the new babies room. DS now has a toddler bed and dresser. Changing table and crib are in #2's room. DS is still in diapers though so that might cause a problem later on.:wacko: 

If you ladies are planning on switching your tots to a new room I read its suggested to do it sooner than later to give them time to adjust to the new room and not feel like the baby booted them out:thumbup:

We aren't painting #2s room just leaving it yellow. We bought some more decorations but they pretty much have the same theme. DH loves comic heros. DS's room is all Marvel comics with comic cards and magazines DH had when he child that he framed. And #2s room will be DC comics. 

*Question* are any of you dealing with tendinitis pain at all? With DS I had it in my fingers and it went away after birth. This time around my wrist has been bothering me and now the top of my foot is KILLING me. Its even swollen a little and affects the way I walk. I think from altering the way I walk its now hurting my back :dohh: I go to a chiropractor once a week and have been icing my foot at night but looking for anymore suggestions?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm not really worrying so much about the nursery as dd will be in our room for at least 6 months although I would like to clear the spare room and get a wardrobe for it, if possible.


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, that's what we did when Parker came along - left Ethan in the room he was in and moved the baby stuff to the other bedroom. I solved the diaper thing by just moving all diaper changes into the baby's room :winkwink:

I'm wanting to get Parker into Ethan's room by the end of August. :thumbup: I figure that should be plenty of time, it just means I really gotta get the beds/mattresses ordered!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

I'm Officially Team Blue:blue:! And I got a great peek at his face <3
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20150724.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8









Snapshot_20150724_1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twag

Congrats on team :blue: Boys are great

We moved ds into his new room over a month ago and changed his cot to a bed he has adjusted really well now we need to get his new bedroom furniture then I can put cot back in nursery & move his clothes into his room! We wanted him to get used to his new room sooner rather than later


----------



## Twag

Double digits :wohoo:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Dragon- Congrats!! I have a 15 month old son and he is awesome!! I love my boy!!


----------



## TexMel

Yay, dragon! Welcome to team blue! I had been wondering what happened to you! Are you doing ok?


----------



## aley28

Congrats on team blue, Dragon!! :cloud9:

100 days to due date for me! :shock:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

TexMel said:


> Yay, dragon! Welcome to team blue! I had been wondering what happened to you! Are you doing ok?

I've been doing okay :thumbup:. <3 How have you been?


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats on team blue Dragon_Chaser! 

My nesting has begun, ordered my glider chair and baby's dresser/changing table, and pretty much finished my registry. Still not sure if we're going to have a baby shower or not, but if not I think I'll make a Facebook group and give out the registry address so people can help out if they want to..hopefully that's not tacky to do lol. It's just we live 4-5 hours from everyone (from all directions) so it's a bit of a pain to have a shower.

In other news, we rent a house and I told the landlord yesterday that we're expecting, and just made sure we can renew our lease in October.. but he said they are wanting to sell the house so we probably will have to move by next summer.. yikes! We've been talking about buying some land and building a house for a couple years now but haven't made any progress towards it yet, guess now we have to get moving on it! Big project!! :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats Dragon! :happydance: I love my boys:cloud9:

Almost single digits for me. My ticker is off of my FF due date but the midwives have me as a Nov. 5th due day, so a week earlier.


----------



## missmayhem

Congrats dragon on team blue!!! 


I've reverted to bring a kid, making Rice Krispie cakes


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on team on team :blue: Dragon!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congrats of team blue. 
Seems that my little miss has finally gone head down. Kicks are a lot higher up and hiccups are vibrating my pelvis. I know she might still turn back again but this is the first time I think she's gone head down.


----------



## TexMel

Dragon_Chaser said:


> TexMel said:
> 
> 
> Yay, dragon! Welcome to team blue! I had been wondering what happened to you! Are you doing ok?
> 
> I've been doing okay :thumbup:. <3 How have you been?Click to expand...

I've been great! Went to a family reunion, then on a different family trip to the beach. Planning a babymoon for next month as our last hurrah.

Starting to feel a little overwhelmed about not having anything for the baby yet. We're finally going next weekend to look at cribs and nursery decor and other furniture. I feel so behind. Haven't even started a registry yet.


----------



## littlesteph

Braxton hick seem to be more often now. have no idea what baby is up to. one moment I feel him near my belly button and the next I feel movements right near my cervix. my hubby said this afternoon my bump has slowed down in growth which means 1 of 2 things. either he's moved back and not so much at the front anymore or his growth has slowed down which would be a concern this early on. i'm hoping its just a case of him having moved back.


----------



## aley28

I hope he's just moved more back, Steph. :hugs:

TexMel, you've got plenty of time yet! :thumbup:

MrsBump, yay for head down! Hopefully she stays that way. I think mine is all over the place yet... I was getting kicks on my left side the other day. :rofl: So she must have been laying straight across.

AFM; third trimester starts in a week, which seems sorta extra crazy?!? :wacko: Down into the double digits until due date. My GTT is in 10 days, and I'm hoping for an iron test then too, might explain my exhaustion!?

I'm uncomfy, just plain and simple. I'm carrying this one higher up (though I don't think she's ridiculously high, just higher up than Parker ever was) and so at times my lungs feel mushed, even though I can feel that the top of my uterus is a ways below my ribs yet. :haha: I can't bend over, getting into bed is harder and harder, and I'm going to have to buy new underwear soon because everything keeps rolling down :rofl:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you,

hope you get some answers to your exhaustion. 

I got a letter from my doctor yesterday saying he wants to do an iron test as he refered me to get a trace of my heart done but they wont do it on a pregnant person who might be anaemic. so as well as my doctor wanting a blood test done my midwife wants to do one when I see her. so have to have 2 lots done as the results go different places.


----------



## Mimzy3

My little guy is all over the place too! I often feel kicks on my left side. I did with DS too. And over the weekend I felt him hitting my cervix a lot. That is so uncomfortable!:growlmad: Still getting Braxton Hicks quite frequently. And I'm definitely bigger than I was with DS maybe just because this is my second or maybe this baby really is bigger.:shrug: I was measuring two weeks ahead at my last appointment. I go for another appointment today. I'm anxious to see what I"m measuring but not to see the weight on the scale :wacko: 

Hope you all had a good weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy-I get kicked in my cervix too, I never had this with my son, so this is new and it's very painful!! What do you do for it?


----------



## aley28

I randomly woke up super early this morning, and she was contentedly kicking away at my belly button. :cloud9: I lay awake and just felt her kick for like 10 minutes. Then she stopped and I went back to sleep. :cloud9: They weren't huge or strong kicks or anything, I think I woke up because DH must've been leaving for work. :haha:

I had to get a cavity filled in my tooth today, and she was kicking quite a lot then too! I could feel my bump moving. I hope she's not developing an early distaste for the dentist. :rofl:

I bought my FIRST outfit for her today. Just a pink camouflage sleep suit. :haha: (We are total rednecks, so its cute :winkwink:) I was feeling guilty because I feel like we aren't pouring out the money to prep for this baby, but I'm all better now. Amazing what a $5 purchase can do. :rofl:


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolechii I just wait for it to pass. Since its mostly when I'm up walking or riding in the car when it happens. But I'm sure doing a few yoga poses might help to get the baby to change positions. You could try a downward dog, child's pose, and cat/cow. 

Midwife appointment went great. HB strong, baby is still measuring ahead, and I only gained 2 lbs this time.. which I'm very happy with.


----------



## Twag

I am getting a lot of cervix beating up which I am sure means madam is breech! It just felt like she tried to poke a food out ouch!!! 

Only 10 more weeks at work eek


----------



## littlesteph

I get a lot of pokes in the cervix too.
Baby has been pretty quite today, he's not really moved much, as he has been moving i'm going to see how tomorrow goes and then talk to my midwife Wednesday when I see her. 
my bump is looking bigger which is good as we started worrying it wasn't growing, although he's moved to the front again.


----------



## Twag

Littlesteph - hope your midwife appointment goes well I think about 23 weeks my little miss was quite too :shrug:

Hope everyone is going ok?

AFM - Little miss Issy was going mad for the last 24 hours but she seems to have calmed back down now to her usual movement but my bump does feel bigger so I wonder if she had a growth spurt :wacko: I am feeling my lungs are starting to feel the squeeze now especially when I am sitting :dohh:
I had a bad day yesterday of feeling VERY tired & uncomfortable but I feel better today *phew* I was almost crying yesterday due to it!

HOW am I almost 3rd tri :wacko: seems to be going so quickly but also dragging at the same time I cannot wait for her to arrive but I still have so much to sort out :wacko:

Question - lately my nose just seems to be a constant nose bleed it is driving my nuts always feeling bunged up & tmi crusty but it is dry blood etc - it was never this bad before :wacko: anyone else getting this?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Am quite upset at the moment. I just had a call from the health visitor who informs me I'm considered a high risk mum and they need to access me to see if I need extra help with my baby. I'm confused as to why. My son is 2 and I've followed all their rules, bar them telling me to use disposable nappies and not baby wear. I declared I suffered from depression at 18 on my form for completeness but I'm 34 now. I said they could come because I'm sure that'll let them cross me off their list but I'm still offended. I never had a problem raising my very happy little boy so why would I fall apart this time?


----------



## Twag

Oh Mrs Bump I would be annoyed & upset by this also - why would they consider you high risk!! that is just madness :hugs:

I am still awaiting to hear from my health visitor team :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh that would drive me insane! I'm so sorry they're intruding on you like that. I had to tell my midwife that I was on citalopram for one month due to stress from family etc before getting pregnant and from that she's put me down as having a history of mental illness and that got on my nerves lol I hope the HV can see that you're fine!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My guess would be this is their reaction to the fact that post natal care at the hospital is considered to be failing as is children's services at social services. I seriously doubt they'll actually be worried once they meet me and Daniel but why say 'you've been identified as a high risk mum?'. I know I'm not one but I guess they're expanding their net due to the failings in services. 
She told me I needed to take my son to his 2 year checks. I did that when he was 2, surprisingly, and the health visitor there said he was a healthy, happy, well behaved little boy with above average development and that we had a lovely bond. I can see why they'd be worried based on that, lol.


----------



## Twag

Madness seems to be all politics then Mrs Bump try not to let her stupid wording get to you too much :hugs:


----------



## Sunny27

Been away for awhile, finally able to catch up on you all posts.


----------



## littlesteph

midwife went well.
she has put in a complaint because I still haven't heard about an extra scan she's referred me for. she thinks its because I have one at 28 weeks anyway. blood pressure seems to be on the up. 110/58. 110 is a little high for me.
she said the feeling less movements at this stage is normal because baby is about the same size as the placenta. 
she didn't do my fundal height just said I had a nice bump and actually wrote in my notes nice bump. so measured it myself and came out at 21 22 which actually isn't bad as baby is small.


----------



## missmayhem

Evening ladies hope you are all well. 

Is anybody else starting to feel really exhausted. I've just finished my 4 days at work, we have a friend visiting so I got to stay in bed until 10 then we went out and about by 3 is was falling asleep and had to have a nap. Feeling so much better now and full of energy again. But I was sat in the sofa dozing off mid sentence before hand. 

Exciting new is hubby and I are off too see Kevin bridges tomorrow night!!!


----------



## aley28

I'm quite tired most days - I wonder if my quality of sleep is lowered? :haha: I depend on a cup of coffee and carbs in the morning just to get up and about. :blush:

I do OK in the afternoons, but by evening I'm yawning and just feel ready to collapse into bed!


----------



## SweetV

I am exhausted and falling asleep after dinner. It doesn't seem to matter how much sleep I get either.


----------



## Mimzy3

I've been feeling energized most days. I think its from exercise and just being so busy. But after running around with DS in the mornings, dropping him off at school, work all day, exercise, picking up DS, making dinner, then putting DS to bed, doing the dishes. After all of that I"m ready to just sit on the couch watch one of my shows and go to bed. Its like if I just keep moving I'm fine but the moment I stop I get really tired.


----------



## Twag

Same Mimzy once I sit down the tiredness hits me :(
I have just sat down and now I am done


----------



## aley28

Third trimester!! (Already!?)

10 weeks to full term.

11 weeks to when I'll be desperate for baby to come out :rofl:

13 weeks to due date.

14 weeks to when I'll accept induction, unless medically necessary before that.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Aley I know it's crazy to be third tri already. It's highly unlikely I will go past due dates due to my risk of placental failure so it's a 40 week max for me. Getting a bit scared now, eek!


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, eek!!

I'm terrified now! :rofl: I've been having days of being scared to death since my BFP, but now its becoming more real! How am I going to manage THREE KIDS?? I must be nuts :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

I've already been told i'll be lucky to make it to term. but I think that's more the consultant going on previous pregnancy. He hasn't seen the results of my 20 week scan yet, i'm hoping come my 28 week scan baby would have all caught up.


----------



## Twag

Yay 3rd tri ladies cannot wait but so not prepared at all :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

I'm getting super anxious too! Its gone by so fast! I'm scared of how my little guy is going to adjust and just how different our routine is going to be. Back again to no sleep and crazy mornings :wacko: 

I was at a bachelorette party yesterday and one of the girls said "oh I didn't know if you were prego of just really bloated" how rude!:growlmad: Than another lady before our massage asked if I was out of my first trimester. I said hmm yes almost in my third. They kept saying how small I am but I'm measuring ahead?! :shrug:


----------



## Twag

I do not know why people think it is okay to comment on the size of a pregnant lady!!! It is so annoying!!

Mimzy I am also starting to worry about how I am going to cope with my two and how my routine is going to work :wacko: ah well I am sure it will all fall into place :shrug:


----------



## aley28

People can be so rude about bump sizes! The ones that are just plain ignorant I can forgive, but people who are rude really need a thump on the head. :wacko:

Being told you're small is not flattering, really. And being told you're huge is just terrible :haha: "Are you sure its not twins?" OMFG do you REALLY think you're the first person to ask me that? GOSH HOW CLEVER AND HILARIOUS ARE YOU? :roll: Why can't people just STFU completely? Or, if they HAVE to say something, just say, "My! You look beautiful during pregnancy! Here, let me go buy you some ice cream, as I know how shitty it is to be pregnant in the heat!"


----------



## Amcolecchi

3rd trimester starts at 27 weeks, right? I am a little over 25!!! I am hoping to give birth early lol!


----------



## Twag

3rd tri is 27 weeks yeah &#128077;

Ha ha I hope my little miss is early or at least on time &#128522;


----------



## missmayhem

Congrats on third tri ladies. I've hit 24 weeks so passed v day.... Such a big milestone!!

Ekkk mrs bump I hope your placenta behaves itself


----------



## Twag

Yay for v day


----------



## DHBH0930

Was Vday here too on Saturday! Just a few weeks till 3rd tri! Congrats to those who are already there! :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

yay for V day, next milestone term.

Got a phone call from my doctor today, you know its never a good thing when your phone goes off and its your doctor. 
my blood test results came back. I am a little anaemic which means I can't have my heart trace/scan done till either my iron levels come up or I've had the baby. it also explains the dizzy spells and almost passing out. low iron and low blood pressure not a good mixture.


----------



## aley28

Hooray for everybody hitting V-day!! That's the best milestone to hit IMO (besides giving birth lol)... we're all going to be in third tri here shortly! :thumbup:

steph, sounds like you've got the perfect combination for the dizziness issues!! Are you on iron supplements now?


----------



## Smile181c

I can't believe I'm 3rd tri NEXT WEEK! this pregnancy seems to have flown past. Though I can't say I'm totally unhappy about that - I've been completely miserable this time around! Looking forward to baby being here, being a family of 4 and getting back to normal! (whatever 'normal' is :haha:)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh Steph, I'm sorry. You really go seem to be having a rough time of things. At least you have an explanation for your dizziness I guess. Iron tablets can be a bit rough. They made me very sick but they do work.


----------



## Twag

Littlesteph - glad they have found the cause of your dissiness now hopefully they can try and get it under control :hugs: hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## TexMel

Anyone done the glucose tolerance test yet? I have to go some day next week. Any tips? Anything I should expect?


----------



## Twag

Sorry I haven't had to have one but good luck :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't been told I need to have one, so I won't be much help i'm afraid! good luck though :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Bring a sandwich to eat as soon as they've drawn the second bloods. Bring a friend as if your blood sugar dips a lot it can be scary and if not its a long weight between blood draws. Also try and eat at the cut off the night before. The drink is fowl, hold your nose while drinking.


----------



## aley28

TexMel said:


> Anyone done the glucose tolerance test yet? I have to go some day next week. Any tips? Anything I should expect?

I have to have mine tomorrow! And I've had to do it once in each of my last pregnancies :thumbup:

My doctor gives me the glucose drink as I'm making my next appointment, so its been sitting in my fridge for 3 weeks. If you have flavor options, don't get the orange. :haha: I had orange or fruit punch to choose from. We'll see how bad the fruit punch is :haha:

I was told I can eat or drink whatever I want before I drink the stuff. But as soon as you drink the stuff, you have to quit eating and drinking everything else (including water :wacko:) until they draw your blood. I'm supposed to drink it 45 minutes before my appointment.

You'll be given instructions, just follow them. The one hour test isn't too terrible. The stuff is not exactly tasty, but you can eat again as soon as they draw your blood and that helps. Hopefully you pass it the first time and don't have to worry about taking the 3 hour test! I'm really worried about failing the test tomorrow... everything has been going too smoothly this pregnancy, I feel like I'm bound to have some sort of complication like GD :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

I go for my gestational diabetes test on Thursday. They make everyone do one here between weeks 24-28. You can't eat anything one hour before you go. Then you drink the drink and sit around for exactly one hour than they will draw your blood. With my first pregnancy it wasn't bad I did feel a little "off" after the test from all the sugar. But it was just like drinking a really sugary orange soda.


----------



## Twag

Good luck for you GD tests ladies :flower:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just saw your in the us so ignore my comments as you aren't expected to fast before in the us.


----------



## aley28

For the one hour test, I don't think any US doctors have you fast, MrsBump :thumbup: I'm not sure how that changes if you fail the first one and have to do the 3 hour test though?

It does seem like there are slightly different instructions everywhere here though, so be sure you ask for specific instructions.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

UK is standard fast for 12 hours, bloods, drink, 2 more hours, bloods. I'd so much rather the us version. I passed out due to low sugars last time and was advised I was hypoglycemic. I'm dreading it this time.


----------



## aley28

That sounds terrible, MrsBump!!!


----------



## Twag

Oh Mrs Bump that sounds horrible!


----------



## Mimzy3

Yeah there is different directions everywhere it seems. My midwife and the instruction sheet I was given says nothing to eat one hour before your test. But I've herd other women have been advised that they don't have to fast at all?:shrug:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My random blood glucose was 4 which is the lowest end of normal, and id eaten an hour before. Last time it was 2.4 after fast and 3.2 after drink but they're making me do it again. I am making dh take the day off work as I'm scared.


----------



## missmayhem

The gtt is hell. I've mine in a few weeks really not looking forward to it. 

Put in my application for maternity leave taking it as early as possible to keep my SPD at bay. Plus want to enjoy being a family of 4 to the full.


----------



## littlesteph

aley28 said:


> Hooray for everybody hitting V-day!! That's the best milestone to hit IMO (besides giving birth lol)... we're all going to be in third tri here shortly! :thumbup:
> 
> steph, sounds like you've got the perfect combination for the dizziness issues!! Are you on iron supplements now?

oh yea explains a lot abut how I've been feeling pretty much most the pregnancy. he's recommended taken pregnancy supplements because iron tablets make me ill and flare up my ibs.


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> Oh Steph, I'm sorry. You really go seem to be having a rough time of things. At least you have an explanation for your dizziness I guess. Iron tablets can be a bit rough. They made me very sick but they do work.

thank you, yea they made me quite sick when I was pregnant with my 2nd so taken a pregnancy supplement


----------



## Sunny27

It's been so hard to keep up with all the post. I've been super busy with work. Only 5 more days until 3rd trimester.


----------



## TexMel

aley28 said:


> TexMel said:
> 
> 
> Anyone done the glucose tolerance test yet? I have to go some day next week. Any tips? Anything I should expect?
> 
> I have to have mine tomorrow! And I've had to do it once in each of my last pregnancies :thumbup:
> 
> My doctor gives me the glucose drink as I'm making my next appointment, so its been sitting in my fridge for 3 weeks. If you have flavor options, don't get the orange. :haha: I had orange or fruit punch to choose from. We'll see how bad the fruit punch is :haha:
> 
> I was told I can eat or drink whatever I want before I drink the stuff. But as soon as you drink the stuff, you have to quit eating and drinking
> everything else (including water :wacko:) until they draw your blood. I'm supposed to drink it 45 minutes before my appointment.
> 
> You'll be given instructions, just follow them. The one hour test isn't too terrible. The stuff is not exactly tasty, but you can eat again as soon as they draw your blood and that helps. Hopefully you pass it the first time and don't have to worry about taking the 3 hour test! I'm really worried about failing the test tomorrow... everything has been going too smoothly this pregnancy, I feel like I'm bound to have some sort of complication like GD :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks everyone for all of the insight! 

It does seem everyone has completely different directions! They require at my office that everyone gets the one hour test during the 26th week, but they don't actually conduct the test at their office - I have to go to a private lab. The only instructions I was given so far was to fast after midnight the night before and go in around 8 the next morning. They will have the drink and everything there when I get there. I do tend to get hypoglycemic, so I'm a little worried about that, but I'm not sweating GD too much. I have no reason to believe up to this point that I would have it. 

Fingers crossed for everyone going through the testing in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## DHBH0930

My GD test is the 25th. I'm supposed to fast after midnight, and they have the drink for me there. I was told I have 5 mins to drink it with DD1, so I just chugged it to get it over with :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Dreading GTT even more now. My appetite is back the last couple if days by which I mean I'm getting extreme nausea if my stomachs empty. At least its just one morning of my life.


----------



## Smile181c

My hips are really starting to hurt nowadays - anyone else? Not sure if it's SPD or not, will bring it up my mw at my 28 week appointment, but they're really starting to burn!


----------



## Twag

Good luck with the GTT test's ladies :dust:

Just had my whooping cough jab ouch my arm aches :( I do not remember it aching last time :dohh:

I am waddling I am sure of it and really struggling to bend etc now which when you have a 1.5 year old is quite hard :dohh:

I find my hips hurt at night when I am trying to sleep :dohh:


----------



## aley28

Got my GTT over with yesterday. The Glucola made me feel so flipping nauseous, and I was able to eat/drink beforehand. :wacko: I ate toast and drank a ton of water (still gotta be able to leave a urine sample at the appointment LOL) ... then drank the Glucola. I had fruit punch flavor, which wasn't too terrible :thumbup: But I immediately got a stomachache, and then I spent the next hour wanting to vomit. After my blood was drawn at the 1 hour mark, I went home and still couldn't eat because I felt so sick. It was like 3 hours later that I was able to eat anything without fearing that it would come back up, and I just felt gross all day yesterday. :nope: SO GLAD to have it over with, now I just gotta hope I don't get a call today or tomorrow saying something is off!! :wacko:

I got my DTaP shot yesterday too... figured I should just get it over with ASAP lol. My arm was mega sore yesterday and its not much better this morning to be honest!! :haha:

I have an ultrasound in 3 weeks! :yipee: To check the heart, as we didn't get a clear picture of it at 20 weeks, and hopefully-maybe to get a confirmation of the gender, and I believe he's doing a 3D scan of the face to check for cleft lip too. I'm excited for that!! Just hope my husband can get off work for it!

Then its appointments every 2 weeks after that, then once a week, and then I'll have a baby. OMG THIS IS GOING FAST!!! :thumbup: Which is good, I'm so ready to be in labor and then holding my tiny pink bundle. :cloud9:


----------



## Twag

Yay aley your post has made me excited :happydance: lets get this party started I am ready to be a mummy of 2 :haha:

So my arm is killing me and you have said your's still hurts :( damn :dohh:

I feel like I have been 27 weeks pregnant for WEEKS :wacko: :haha:

I have my 28 week midwife appointment on Tuesday afernoon where they will take more blood from me and give me my anti-d shot :thumbup: another achy arm :dohh:

Little miss has been having a good wiggle today which is nice but I am also feeling a lot of pressure below so wondering if she has gone head down :wacko:


----------



## lomelindi17

I have my GD test on the 4th at 29 weeks, had a hard time scheduling it so it's a bit late. My office doesn't do the Glucola drink though, they do the alternative test - I just have to eat a high carb breakfast with eggs, a bunch of pancakes & syrup, and orange juice, then take a 10-20 minute walk, then head to the office where they will draw blood 2 hours after I ate. I was so happy when they told me that I don't have to do the nasty drink lol! 

Hope everyone's feeling well, my hips and back were hurting quite a bit the last month or so but seems to have calmed down since I've been taking it easy. Really itching to go get some exercise but every time I step outside I get attacked by horseflies so it's really putting me off going for walks! Hopefully they go away soon, the joys of living in Maine lol! In the meantime, all I want to eat is ice cream, which isn't a good combination with not getting exercise haha!


----------



## aley28

Lomelindi, I've put on 5 pounds of ice cream in the past 3 weeks. :rofl: Its been nearly a daily "treat" for me, and I REALLY have to stop. Just. So. Good. And it hits the spot in this nasty heat!!! :rofl: I wish my office did the high carb breakfast... the intense urge to vomit yesterday was horrible. I'm nauseous a lot, but that was obnoxious. I would have vomited - happily - if I wasn't trying so hard to keep it down. I kept burping. On the plus side, when the sugar hit the bloodstream, Baby went nuts and was active for like an hour :rofl:

Twag, I feel like I've been 27 weeks forever too!?!? I keep wanting to say I'm 28 weeks... and then I look at the day of the week and realize I'm nowhere near. I know the third trimester "slows down", but this is ridiculous. :rofl: FAST FORWARD button PLEASE!!! :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

lome and aley I was really craving an ice cream bar because I kept seeing the commercials for them. So I ate one it was delicious than about 5 mins later I vomited. Now I won't touch ice cream. Guess now looking back its prob a good thing the ice cream made me sick :haha:

I go for my GD test late this afternoon. I normally eat fairly healthy and drink just water and occasionally some chai or green tea. Well today for lunch after my workout I was looking for some extra energy so I had a Coke Zero now I'm paranoid that I'm going to fail my test because of it!! :wacko:
I drank it around 12:30pm and my test isn't till 4:15pm so it shouldn't matter though right? :shrug:


----------



## aley28

Coke Zero has no sugar in it, Mimzy - I don't think it'll affect your results :thumbup: Especially that long before your test!

I wish I could stop wanting ice cream. Its not even a pregnancy problem for me... I'd live on ice cream entirely if I could! Obviously I'd be a million pounds and totally unhealthy then though, so I try to limit it. I just keep using "but its hot and I'm pregnant..." as an excuse this summer, and its reflecting on the scale! :blush:


----------



## Twag

Hmmmm now I want ice cream :haha:

Yes finally I am 28 weeks tomorrow :haha: jeez this has been a long week :wacko:

Ok so my arm is killing me :( I do not remember my whooping cough jab hurting so much last time :wacko: I couldn't sleep well as I couldn't lay on that side as my arm hurt so bad to lay on :(

Worst thing is I have my anti-d injection on Tuesday and I am sure that one hurts too :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## Mimzy3

Okay ladies I'm freaking out! My midwife called and said my glucose test came back 138 anything over 130 needs to go for 3 hour test. How did I fail this??!???!?! I eat healthy, exercise 5 days a week, and have kept my weight gain down...I weighted 125lbs at my last appointment and I'm 5'5. How do I have GD??? And worse of all if I fail my 3 hour I will no longer be able to deliver with the Midwives because I will be high risk:cry:

Even if I pass 3 hour I'm going to follow GD diet now because obviously my body is not processing sugar how it should and I want my baby to be healthy. Anyone have good links to GD diet to follow?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My friend had GD in both her pregnancies and is very fit and healthy. It can just be genetic. Diabetic diets are effectively low GLycemic index but if you have to follow it they should give you literature. Her son is very healthy, as long as you manage it there is no reason for your child to be negatively effected.


----------



## Twag

Same my friend has had it twice now and she is also very fit & healthy!


----------



## Mimzy3

Thanks Mrs bump and Twag.:flower: Did both of your friends levels return to normal after baby or were they diabetic still? Also I've been looking at the GD diet and I feel like its going to make me gain weight. I mean I know I will gain weight I'm preg. but I mean more than if I was following my own diet plan. Its a lot of carbs and starchy foods?!:wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

She went back to normal once her son was born but got it again in this pregnancy. Most ppl do return to normal.


----------



## Twag

Back to normal after #1 and has it again with #2 who is due in a few weeks!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Okay ladies I need some help/advice. Long story short, my husband's aunt is dying of cancer. She has been fighting for awhile now. She has no kids or anything but was SUPER close to my husband and his sisters. Yesterday when we went to visit she started crying saying she really wanted to meet Selina (the name of our baby) NOW there is 3 grandBOYS in that family but this will be the first girl, so his whole family is excited for Selina to come...her name is Selina Maria but my husband wants to change her middle name to his aunts which is Selina Patricia...but I don't want too. I like maybe Selina Maria Patricia but we picked Maria because my middle name is that and so is my MIL...so how do I tell him no without killing him even more knowing his aunt is dying?


----------



## Twag

I think your name is a good compromise &#128077;


----------



## missmayhem

How about offering Patrick as an option for further boys???


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'd go with both as middle names, seems a good compromise.


----------



## littlesteph

same as others have said have both.


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, I'm sorry!! I hope you pass the 3 hour test! :hugs:

MrsBump, I'd compromise to the 2 middle names as well.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

https://www.nickmom.com/more-lols/forget-fruit-how-big-is-your-baby-really/?xid=writer-kimbongiorno#_a5y_p=3436948
Thought this was a laugh.


----------



## Twag

Ha ha ha

Week 25 &26 make no sense tho as the complete box set of friends is huge (we have it) but a crochet hook I would say is smaller than a ruler?!


----------



## lomelindi17

Mimzy, sorry the test didn't go well, my friend failed the first test but passed the 3 hour test fine so maybe you will too. I think this is part of the reason my Dr's office doesn't do the Glucola drink because it's unrealistic to a normal healthy diet. Especially if you never drink soda and eat really healthy then all the sudden you're supposed to drink this super sugary drink and process it perfectly when your body isn't used to it. If you fail the 3 hour test maybe you could ask for a redo with the alternative test (high carb breakfast with some protein and orange juice) if they would let you? You can also ask to do at-home glucose screening (finger pricking) to monitor it instead. Also make sure your test is early in the morning as we process glucose more efficiently in the morning rather than afternoon. Hope it works out okay. xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

So gd test is now tmrw and I did my fortnightly weigh in convinced I would of finally gained something as my bump is quite big but had lost another pound. I think I will have to mention it to the consultant at this point in case it is a sign of anything being wrong. I know I was overweight to start with but surely I shouldn't still be losing weight in the third trimester. I was told to gain 15-25lb in this pregnancy and at this point that clearly isn't going to happen. I'm eating plenty so why is this happening?


----------



## aley28

Is this how your body reacted to pregnancy last time, MrsBump? Some women just can't gain weight during pregnancy, while others can't stop gaining weight. I've known quite a few women who gain 75+ during pregnancy, despite their best efforts not to. If you're eating healthier or exercising more, it could have something to do with it, even this far in?

I hope you can get some reassurance though!

Good luck with the GTT... I hope it isn't so hard on you this time. :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

mrs bump just because your not gaining doesn't mean something is wrong. I know your high risk for a number of reasons, try not to worry about getting to the target weight gain. 
my last pregnancies I failed to gain the minimum about of weight gain. for my bmi I was meant to gain at least 25lbs and only gained 15lbs in each. haven't weighed myself in a few weeks so not sure if i'm up on weight yet. last time I was still 3lbs down. 
As long as you can still see your bump is growing and baby is still moving its normal pattern everything is fine. try not to worry about weight.


----------



## DHBH0930

Agreed with Aley, our bodies just all seem to react different. I was one that gained 75 lbs with DD, I didn't eat great, but not 75 lbs worth! Trying harder this time to keep it down, but even still well on my way to 75 lbs again.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Thing is last time I gained 25 lb which meant I weighed the same after I had him as I did at the beginning so I don't think this is necessarily normal for me. I know it's probably fine but it also definitely needs to be run past the consultant as they are worried about placental failure and not gaining weight, and actually losing it, may not be great with that risk factor. I'm just being cautious because of last time. I'm certainly not dieting or restricting food in any way and my exercise level have if anything dropped off a bit because of back pain. Hence why it seems a bit unexplained.


----------



## littlesteph

defiantly talk to your consultant about it, it should be your mind at rest. hopefully you'll start gaining soon


----------



## catmummyof4

Heloooo ladies!! Im not sure if any of you will remember me?? I really cant read tgrough all the pages since i was last here hope everyones doing great and had no tradgedys?? 
I sort of distanced myself completly after my fall down the stairs i thought i was going to lose the pregnancy but nope we held on well!!! 
Had my gender scan and they couldnt see but they also couldnt see the face either so i was rescheduled for a scan 3 weeks later tho was actually 5weeks bloody hospitals! We found out we are team.... :pink: soooo happy if u remember me im the lady that was sooo worried as i DID NOT want a boy!! 

My partner has a new job aswell so things are looking up!! 
When does third trimester actually start im soooo gagging fot second to end!! Xxxx


----------



## aley28

:wave: Heya catmummy!! Good to see you again! :thumbup: I'm glad that everything is OK with your bump, and congratulations on :pink:!! :yipee:

Third trimester officially starts at 27 weeks... you're SO close!! :D


----------



## Twag

Mrs Bump good luck with your GTT today :dust: and hope the consultant can put your mind at ease :hugs:

Catmummy - glad all is okay and congrats on team :pink:


----------



## catmummyof4

Thanks ladies 5 days till third and FINAL trimester!! X


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Glad all is ok cat mummy.
Survived the gtt. Gagged on the drink and it pretty much made me feel drunk with the sugar rush. I only drink water so it was a bit weird for me. Hoping not feeling any more ill than my usual morning sickness isn't a bad sign. I'm sure it isn't, I think paranoia is just sinking in. Back home for a pit stop and then back for the consultant. The fact she was running behind at 10:00 doesn't bode well though, sigh...


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on team :pink: catmummy!


----------



## Twag

Gkad the GTT wasn't too bad Mrs Bump good luck :dust: hope the consultant isn't running behind too much :hugs:

So in the UK they do not do the GTT unless you have a history of diabetes in the family etc but then how would they know if you got it???? Like how would I know if I was suffering with it and how would my midwife pick it up if I was? Is that why they test your pee for keytones?
Sorry might sound a stupid question but I am worrying (more than likely for no reason) :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

They test for sugar in your urine and also if you're measuring ahead and baby is big , if either of these is the case you will be given the gtt.


----------



## Twag

Thanks Mrs Bump :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny27

Officially in the third trimester!!!!


----------



## Twag

Yay for 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## aley28

Welcome to third tri, sunny!! :yipee: The final stretch!!

Twag, I was wondering about that too. If its not routine there, how would they even know when to test for it, since anybody can get GD? So thanks for explaining, MrsBump! Jealous though... I wish it was more like that here. Though I'm sure I'd still have to do the test, as I'm obese. :growlmad:

I'm glad the test wasn't too hard on you this time, MrsBump! I only felt nauseous after drinking the stuff, and it seems to have been fine for me as I never got a call saying I need to do a 3 hour test. :thumbup:

AFM, nothing interesting. :rofl: I'm properly uncomfortable now, practically all the time. I'm having to pee more often, and I can't lean forward when sitting or bend over when standing. I can't reach the floor, I can barely put on socks, my ribcage feels crowded, and half the time the baby is laying transverse - I can tell because the kicks come at the left side and then I'll get ticklish movements on my right hip. :roll: Fortunately I'm still sleeping really well and I can still just survive with Tums and some Gaviscon for heartburn, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much :haha:

But seriously. If we can just skip the next 10 weeks or so, I'd be happy!!


----------



## Twag

I am wanting to fast forward the next 8/9 weeks as I have worked out that me and work are not friends at all during this pregnancy :nope:

I just feel shit when I am at work :( I feel more sick, my body aches more, my hormones run riot and seriously I could strangle my boss everything he does angers me! I have to pee like a 1000 times - I am hating being at work 8 more weeks just feels like pure torture :(

I am much happier at home!


----------



## sweetgirl75

Hi lady's hope everybody doing well. I got not so great news today I failed my GD test I was supposed to be at level of 135 and I was at 154. Going for my 3 hour test tomorrow please pray that I pass that test. Because I am scared


----------



## aley28

:hugs: Sweetgirl, I'm sorry you failed the first test!! Hopefully the 3 hour one is a pass! Let us know!


----------



## Twag

Sweetgirl sorry to hear you have to do the 3 hour test fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Mimzy3

sweetgirl75 said:


> Hi lady's hope everybody doing well. I got not so great news today I failed my GD test I was supposed to be at level of 135 and I was at 154. Going for my 3 hour test tomorrow please pray that I pass that test. Because I am scared

I also failed and go for 3 hour tomorrow morning. I pray we both pass! I've been going crazy thinking about what if I don't. I ate well this weekend and I'm going to eat a good dinner in hopes it will help me pass but who knows if my efforts will even matter since I ate well the day of my 1 hour too :shrug: 

I think its a good sign if you get sick from the drink. With DS it made me feel ill and I passed this time around I felt fine and I failed at 138 :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just an interest question but if you pass the 3 hour and don't pass the one hour what does that mean, do you still have GD, if not why even do the one hour test?


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey im sorry you failed your gtt i have a few questions about th gtt tests: mine is th 26th when am i likely to find out the results? What are th signs of gd? Xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It may vary a bit by trust, mine said if I hadn't heard anything within a week then the result was all clear.

Consultant went surprisingly well, in that she was nice and listened. All normal tests ok but have to have an extra scan tmrw as they forgot to book it before, as I am extra low Papp a. She wasn't too concerned about the weight loss as bump was measuring dead on. I just find all this stuff scary because it really brings home how much risk me and baby are under. Although she said it's a really great sign that little miss likes to beats me up regularly.


----------



## aley28

Mrs_Bump said:


> Just an interest question but if you pass the 3 hour and don't pass the one hour what does that mean, do you still have GD, if not why even do the one hour test?

If you fail the 1hr test but pass the 3hr test, then you do not have GD. But I think they start with the 1hr test because its got to be easier for most people to stomach, whereas I hear the 3hr one can be really brutal :nope: Having never failed the 1hr test, I'm grateful we don't just all do the 3hr one. :haha:


----------



## sweetgirl75

Mimzy3 said:


> I also failed and go for 3 hour tomorrow morning. I pray we both pass! I've been going crazy thinking about what if I don't. I ate well this weekend and I'm going to eat a good dinner in hopes it will help me pass but who knows if my efforts will even matter since I ate well the day of my 1 hour too :shrug:
> 
> I think its a good sign if you get sick from the drink. With DS it made me feel ill and I passed this time around I felt fine and I failed at 138 :wacko:

I pray we both pass the test tomorrow last time I ate really good and failed so this time I am eating normal. I guess I will see how it goes


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your GTT today ladies :hugs: fingers crossed

I have my 28 week midwife appointment today and then I think they go to every 2 weeks - eeek not long until 10 week countdown :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Mines on Thursday with the midwife then every 4 weeks, although they want extra checks on my blood pressure so I'll probably have a couple more. I haven't seen her on 13 weeks and to be honest I can't remember what she looks like, whoops.


----------



## Twag

I saw mine at 16 weeks, 25 weeks and now 28 weeks and then I am sure the next one in my book is 31 weeks :wacko:

Strange how it differs eh? :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Scan success. Baby very average for me, bar very long legs. Just hope everything stays that way but so happy that everything looks good at the moment, plus she was head down for the first time.


----------



## Smile181c

That's fab news Mrs Bump :)

I had mw appointments at 16, 25 and then 28 (next week too) but I'm classified as high risk so the doctor thought I'd get the same appointments as a first time mum. Pretty sure my next one after next week is 32 weeks? I'd have to check my notes to be sure.


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey ladies writing from th hospital was admitted last night due to severe stomach pain and back pain still not eased up which sucks tbh. Obs are ok had a really low bp at my last check which is soo not me but we will c. Having a scan on my gall bladder at half 5 so will hopefully c whats going on then! X


----------



## lomelindi17

Oh no catmummy! Hope you are ok and it's nothing serious! Sending you healing vibes!! <3 

I've had appointments every 4 weeks since I first saw the midwives at 10 weeks. Then at 32 weeks it goes to every 2 weeks, then at 36 weeks I go every week until birth. Plus there are also 4 group classes we go to for different topics. Lots and lots of appointments lol!

Today's my 29th birthday and it's pouring rain haha! Oh well we needed the rain. Hubby got home last night after a week and a half away so I'm happy! :happydance: Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## aley28

I hope everything is OK, cat mummy!! I had gallstones after my first baby -- worst. pain. ever. I can't imagine going through it DURING pregnancy!! :hugs:

My appointments were every 4 weeks for the first 24 weeks, then every 3 weeks until 30 weeks, then every 2 weeks until 36 weeks, then weekly until delivery. The more and more frequent the appointments get, the more exciting it is! :haha:

My next appointment is in 2 weeks, at 30 weeks... 3D scan of the face and a second look at the heart, since we didn't get a clear view of it at 20 weeks.


----------



## Twag

Great news Mrs Bump &#128077;

Hope all is okay catmummy

31 weeks then 34, 36, 38, 40 &#128077;
Little miss is breach still her head was sticking out right up by my ribs &#128525; on the left close to my heart &#9829; love her


----------



## Mimzy3

Smile why are you high risk? I also see midwife next week at 29 weeks (my ticker is off).

I had a terrible morning:cry:. Had my 3 hour glucose and during that time my truck battery died, had a friend come give me a jump than the AC wasn't working! Still had to go back in for my last blood draw. Than when I came back out the AC was all of a sudden working again, it was the strangest thing! I went and ate afterwards than felt SUPER nauseous, dry heaved a bit, laid down and now I'm finally feeling better. Talk about a stressful morning. I read online that being stressed raises your blood sugar too, great :dohh: Just hope I passed than this will all be worth it!


----------



## Twag

FX mimzy


----------



## aley28

Awful morning, Mimzy!! :hugs: I hope the stress didn't affect your levels any, FX'd you pass!! :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

mrs bump so glad to hear baby is growing well.

catmummyof3 hope they find out what is causing the pain and that you feel better soon.

lomelindi17 - Happy birthday, other then the rain hope it was a good day.


AFM I swear this little guy is transverse. He also seem to like being low. Braxton hicks are becoming more often and I've had a few painful ones. Had an ECG today as the doctor could hear something on my heart. The nurse said it looked all normal but have to wait for the doctor to look at it. Got my growth scan on the 24th, kinda worried what that will come back as, as at my 20 week scan baby's legs were 2 weeks behind and because Friday I ended up at hospital after being kicked in the stomach buy both my boys to find out my bump is measuring 2 weeks behind.


----------



## Mimzy3

littlesteph so sorry you ended up in the hospital. Hoping your little guy has caught up on growth by your next scan!:hugs:

No call from my midwife yet...which I'm thinking may be a good sign. They called me right away when I failed the one hour. So anxious to find out but glad they haven't called yet in a way, makes me think its not urgent so maybe I passed! FX


----------



## aley28

littlesteph, how worrisome! :hugs: I hope he catches up! Are you out of the hospital now?

Mimzy, no news is good news, I hope! :thumbup: I was told if I hadn't heard anything the next day that I was in the clear, but I waited until the Friday before I really relaxed about it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Catmummy and littlesteph I really hope you're both ok.
Hope the 3 hr GTT works out for you ladies, seems like it is a lot of stress for you guys.


----------



## Twag

Hope you are okay now Littlesteph and on Friday all is okay with your little boy :hugs:

Catmummy hope you are okay? :hugs:

Mimzy - hoping the no news is good news :thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies
I was in and out in a matter of an hour. there was much they could as I wasn't far enough along to go on the ctg monitor so they could only listen through a Doppler


----------



## Mimzy3

I passed my 3 hour!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

My numbers were 72 fasting, 147 1 hour, 133 2 hour , 97 3 hour. Abnormal values are fasting >95, >180 1 hour , >155 2 hour, >140 3 hour. So I would say I passed with flying colors! :happydance: I'm so very much relieved that I get to stay with my midwives.


----------



## aley28

That is FANTASTIC, Mimzy!!! :yipee:


----------



## sweetgirl75

That awesome mimzy I still haven't hear about my result yet I called the doctor today and they said they still don't have the result they said it will take a couple days. But the lady that drew my blood told me my result would be in today so I am confused and still worried about my result.


----------



## Smile181c

That's fab news mimzy :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Way to go Mimzy :thumbup:

Sweetgirl hope you get your results soon


----------



## DHBH0930

Great news Mimzy! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Got my results today, low end of normal range. Not scarily low this time though so I'm taking this as a positive thing. Given the blood sugar problems ds had I'd been really hoping for higher readings in the hope more sugars will go to dd too.


----------



## Twag

So does that mean you don't have GD Mrs Bump?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Not even close but I also don't seem to have hypoglycaemia either, which I did have with ds. There was never much chance of GD for me.


----------



## Twag

Great news :thumbup:


----------



## catmummyof4

Thanks everyone for your concern im fine ish so is baby. Still in a lot of pain but they no its my gallbladder and im on regular codein paracetamol oramorph and something else i cant remember. My poor baby and me will prob suffer withdrawal but my consultant said that is less risky then surgery. If anyone whos had this can give me some dietry ideas id be really greatful x


----------



## aley28

:hugs: catmummy! I was passing gallstones after Ethan was born -- SO painful, seriously I'd rather give birth than go through that again! (Lucky me, I no longer have a gallbladder, so...)

I was kept in the hospital after I landed in the ER for the gallstones, stayed a couple days and then had it removed and then went home. This was like 6 years ago, so I can't remember much about what they fed me - seems I was on a liquid diet for those couple of days?

My husband had gallstones a couple years ago though, and he had to wait a couple weeks for his surgery. He was told to avoid caffeine, coffee, spicy foods, fast food, and all greasy foods.

Hang on... here's a webpage that is more thorough:
https://patient.info/health/gallstones-diet-sheet

Basically, limit fats and sugars - eat lots of vegetables and whole grains, eat smaller meals, and drink lots of water.

How long past delivery will they take it out?


----------



## catmummyof4

Yh im on strict diet it will help with my weight. Iv lost 5lbs this week lol xx


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear about the gallstones :( 

29 weeks :wohoo: almost 30 and then the countdown is on and single digit weeks :happydance:


----------



## catmummyof4

Lol twag i cant wait for that! Im home now nothing can be done regular meds and no fat diet. 
Thanks for all ur wellwishes x


----------



## Mimzy3

Thanks everyone!:flower:

How is everyone been feeling? We are all getting so very close!:happydance: I've been feeling pretty good for the most part. My heartburn is getting worse, that is prob my biggest complaint right now. Some days I'm SUPER hungry and could eat all day than others I'm not really hungry at all. But I can't really eat a lot in one sitting already. Do you ladies feel this way too? Baby is very active these days I love it:cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

feeling it with the heart burn all right and feel like I got huge over night at the weekend :) 

looking forward to my hospital appointment next week and seeing how baby is doing :flower:


----------



## Maries_s

Hi ladies, hope all of you are ok!

catmummyof3: Sorry to hear about the gallstones

Mimzy3: Glad to hear that you passed. Congrats!

I had my doctor appointment last Monday and everything is fine. Doctor is going to order my glucose test Friday 28 so will see!
Found a Chiropractor and I'm going to see her Friday 21st. Also went to a Dermatologist because I want to get a treatment for my acne scars but he recommended me a chemical peels and said that he could do it immediately and I get scared and said NO so I'm going to find a second doctor opinion. The Dermatologist prescribed me a lotion and acne soap but he didn't get my trust so I don't know if I'm going to buy anything prescribed from him. 

I've been moving to another bedroom so is for this reason I've been lost. Finally we finished, last Saturday we assembled Emillie's crib. She is going to sleep in the same room that us. Also this week I start my last semester of the University classes. I'm anxious to see what can I do staring my last trimester of pregnancy too.


----------



## catmummyof4

Wahooo wer nearly there i must admit its gone quite fast this time lol third trimester already! I feel u with th hungeril b starving start eating and feel full. Weve chosen our daughters full name she will be Isabella Julie Joan. julie an joan are the most influential women in meand my partners lives so its very special to us.i just need to crack on with buying her bits and pieces! X


----------



## littlesteph

my sickness keeps coming back, well the feeling of needing to throw up, felt pretty sick the last 2 days.
Had doctors Friday to get the results from my ecg, which was normal but now i'm being sent to see a heart specialist. I've been put on iron tablets because the ones I was taken didn't have enough iron in them. 
I have my growth scan and consultant appointment Monday to see how well baby is growing. i'm hoping he's growing ok. 
A lady I work with commented on how low my bump is looking, she doesn't think i'll make it to due date.


----------



## Smile181c

I was in the hospital for reduced fetal movement last night, but everything is ok - phew! 

got my 28 week appt with my midwife this morning - today is when they start measuring fundal height - eek!!


----------



## Twag

Had a bit of a scare this morning had some awful pains from my back round to my front (just like my back labour) after going for a #2 - had some paracetamol and rested a bit and they seem to have gone but OMG was so scared not ready for my baby girl at 29 weeks :wacko:

Catmummy - we are calling our little girl Isabella Aileen - Issy for short :thumbup: it has been her name for as long as I can remember now :cloud9:


----------



## Mimzy3

Smile glad baby is doing well! 

Twag it was prob just Braxton Hicks if resting helped them go away. I have gotten a couple that are sort of painful and reach my back too and they always make me feel like I have to pee:growlmad: I had back labor the whole time with DS its no fun :nope: 

I woke up during the night feeling nauseous and was able to finally fall back asleep and now all morning I've been feeling very nauseous :sick: I remember some nausea returning with DS during the second trimester, its no fun!


----------



## Twag

It took an hour and some paracetamol for them to go away if they were just BH then OMG labour is going to be worse this time around as BH last time didn't hurt like that :nope:

I also had back labour with my son and fully expect it this time :shrug:

Still feeling a little off today bump is achy & sore and having to move about very slowly but little miss is moving about :thumbup: so reassuring :cloud9:

I also think I have reached the 30 week slump as I am exhausted :(

Sorry your feeling so sick Mimzy not fun :nope: :flower: I know how you feel mine has never gone away this time around :( 

Hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Twag- I heard that can happen if not enough fluid intake, so maybe you didn't drink enough wateR? I am glad everything is ok though!!

Afm-so my husband's aunt did pass away. We decided to do her name as a second middle name but unfortunately didn't get a chance to tell her before she passed, so that was hard. Calling hours are today and funeral tomorrow, I am hoping it goes ok. I am trying to stay positive and not too upset to hurt my baby girl!


----------



## Twag

I have heard this also but I had just got up and had the same to drink as I do every morning so is odd and I drank a lot of water the day before as I have been extra thristy - however, I have made sure I have drank a lot of water today which then involves a lot of peeing :wacko:

So sorry to hear about your DH's aunt - hope the funeral isn't too hard on you :hugs:


----------



## Sunny27

Glad to hear all is well Smile!!!


----------



## Twag

Smile181c said:


> I was in the hospital for reduced fetal movement last night, but everything is ok - phew!
> 
> got my 28 week appt with my midwife this morning - today is when they start measuring fundal height - eek!!

Sorry missed this - glad to hear baby is A-Okay :hugs:

Good luck with your 28 week appointment :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Glad to hear everything is OK, Smile! I hope you get no more scares like that :hugs:

I'm sorry about your DH's aunt passing, Amcollechi :hugs: I hope the funeral isn't too hard on you or your DH!

Twag, I had some BH's last time that hurt like crazy... but then my actual labor with Parker involved little to no pain until it was time to push. So don't let the BH's scare you :hugs: Though hopefully they go away and don't come back!!

AFM; I have a scan in a week :happydance: very excited for that to get here!! Super worried that they'll see its actually another boy, when I think I've got it very much in my heart and head that its a girl. :haha: We get to do a 3D ultrasound of the face, which i've never done before, so I'm looking forward to that!

Yesterday a friend brought over her newborn and I could barely handle it. I'm really shocked at how hard it is to imagine having another baby - like literally having her here, in my house and arms and as the final member of our family - but after snuggling a tiny little guy yesterday I gotta say I am SO ready for it! That newborn smell... :cloud9: OMG. She's lucky I gave him back, I was ready to adopt him on the spot! :rofl: I didn't know it was even possible to be THIS broody when this far pregnant! You'd think the little dances that my belly is constantly doing would remind me that I don't need to be broody, as I have a baby coming very soon. :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

So uncomfortable now. Little lady seems to of sunk right down for the last 3 days and I can feel her head in my pelvis. Constant aching and when she try's to move her head I get lightening pains. I also seem to have lower back pain that won't quit and I had loads of braxton hicks yesterday. Not sure if I should be concerned but also have no experience with carrying a baby this low. My son didn't go down until I was fully dilated in labour. Seriously don't think I can do another 11 weeks like this.


----------



## catmummyof4

Wow so many ppl commenting today :happydance: 

Im so sorry about ur Dhs aunt i hope tomorrow isnt too bad

im on my 4th pregnancy and bhs have been different with each one iv not had many at all so far but had loooads with my son.

I cant believe were nearly there already!! Compared to my previous pregnancys that seemed to last foreeever

well afm im adjusting to being out of hospital still in unbelievable ammounts of pain because of tge gallbladder and on so many meds i feel sorry for my baby girl but i need it to get through.. i managed to get some cleaning done today. I think im nesting i need to keep cleaning lol! Xx


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys :) Baby's movements has picked right back up again so i'm happy :) (and sore! haha)

I'm really sorry about your DH's aunt Amcollechi, even though she didn't get to know about your name choice, it won't take anything away from the sentiment I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## lomelindi17

Mrs. Bump sorry you're in pain, try some of the moves on SpinningBabies.com to maybe get her to move up a little. Sometimes mine does that and I'll be uncomfy for a little while but usually doing one of the upside-down positions helps. 

Amcolecchi sorry about your dh's aunt, hope the funeral goes smoothly. <3 

catmummy I hope the pains go away soon! That must be so awful! A friend of mine's sister is almost to her due date and had two episodes of gallstones during pregnancy, sounds terrible. Sending you healing vibes! :hugs:

Aley I am so clucky too it's hilarious lol, getting excited/impatient/antsy to hold my baby! But I'm trying to be patient, I want baby to make it to 40 weeks for sure  This is such a weird limbo time, it's our first so we're not really parents yet and life hasn't changed all that much yet but it's changed a little, just sitting here waiting for the huge shift is kinda strange haha. Baby has been more and more active and I think I'm bonding more with him/her, it's all so cool!  I warned my dh he better watch out bc I enjoy being preggo a little too much lol!!


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> So uncomfortable now. Little lady seems to of sunk right down for the last 3 days and I can feel her head in my pelvis. Constant aching and when she try's to move her head I get lightening pains. I also seem to have lower back pain that won't quit and I had loads of braxton hicks yesterday. Not sure if I should be concerned but also have no experience with carrying a baby this low. My son didn't go down until I was fully dilated in labour. Seriously don't think I can do another 11 weeks like this.

i'm the same at the moment, he feels so low, i'm so uncomfortable and the amount of Braxton hicks I've had today is ridiculous. I think they say if you have 4 or more in an hour your meant to call maternity ward. hope it's eased for you today.


----------



## TexMel

Had a checkup today. All of my labs from last week came back great!! 

Also, I start going every 2 weeks now! Starting to feel like we're in the home stretch! Hello, third trimester!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Had my check up yesterday too. Everything looked good besides my urine was dehydrated because I've been so sick, drinking water or anything for that matter doesn't sit well. I also will be going every two weeks now. The baby is only measuring one week ahead now and I've gained a total of 21lbs. Which I'm okay with because I know I've been eating mostly healthy foods and exercising. 

This pregnancy was going by so fast and I was really enjoying how great I felt second trimester. But third trimester has already been really getting to me. I'm tired and have nausea again like first trimester!:dohh: The thought of having another 10 weeks or so of this is exhausting but I know it will prob go fast and once baby is here than I will really be exhausted! :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

My doctor called today and said the results of my 28 week bloods were in and I am anaemic. Picked up my prescription for iron tablets earlier so hopefully I'll start to feel better soon!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Thank you ladies! It was a nice funeral and everything is going okay so far but thank you of thinking of our family!! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## littlesteph

Smile181c said:


> My doctor called today and said the results of my 28 week bloods were in and I am anaemic. Picked up my prescription for iron tablets earlier so hopefully I'll start to feel better soon!

hope they work for you, been on mine a week and don't feel much better, have to take them twice a day.


----------



## littlesteph

anyone else feel like baby is just getting lower?
with my boys they were high, but this little boy likes to stay low, feeling so uncomfortable, quite a few people have said i'm really low for how far along I am.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It's so stupidly hot today that I decided to take a small nap after lunch. I was woken up by an odd cold sensation on my knee. My toddler was standing over me squeezing my new bottle of conditioner out on to me. He then proceeded to rub it in saying. 'First I do mummy's sun cream, then mummy go outside.' Sweet but gross, mainly gross. Dh thought this was hilarious, I thought he should of been watching him more carefully. Life with a toddler, lol.


----------



## littlesteph

mrs bump that's so cute.


got my growth scan monday, actually pretty worried about. i'm hoping he's growing ok, but can't shake the feeling his growth has slowed. the fact that so many people have commented on how low my bump is doesn't help.
last night baby decided he was going to freak me out. sorry tmi he was so low that when I was sat on the loo it felt like I needed to poo and that he was trying to push himself through.


----------



## DHBH0930

I can't for the life of me figure out what position she is in. They said she was head down a few weeks ago at my scan, but I feel movement all over, low and high everyday....

3rd trimester as of yesterday!!! :happydance:

Heartburn/indigestion is my main complaint right now. My dinner I ate at 330pm was bothering me at 2am! I was given prescription for acid reflux which reduces my stomach acid, so I think that's slowing my digestion even more. When I was laying down it felt like my dinner was sitting in my chest and if I burped it would come up :wacko:


----------



## aley28

I'm having a lot more heartburn during this trimester too, DHBH! :growlmad: If I'm careful about what I eat, I do OK - chocolate, pizza, spaghetti (tomato sauce :haha:) are some of the worst things for me these days... they upset my stomach for more than a day afterward. Had pizza last night and I STILL had heartburn when I got up this morning, which was 13 HOURS after I had eaten! :growlmad:

But for the most part I've been able to skip meds and get along just fine with careful eating and Tums. Which is great!! I do have a prescription for Protonix, but haven't been taking it except on the days I wake up with a sour stomach, or if I know that we're planning pizza for dinner. :haha:


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey ladies wellllll i just started packing my hospital bag :wacko: eeeek what are you putting in yours???
feels soooo real! Since iv been paying attention again it seems to be dragging!! My gallbladder is still killing me but the meds really do help so i cant complain too much no heartburn since i cut out pop mayb thatl help some of you ladies i had heartburn every day really bad until then. 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I've started mine. I watched a couple of you tube videos and made a list while I watched, ignoring what I didn't need last time.


----------



## aley28

I've not even thought about my hospital bag yet. Didn't pack with Ethan until we were heading into the hospital, and packed the night before induction with Parker, I think. :haha:

I'll definitely be going out to grab stuff for it soon, I just don't feel ready yet. :blush:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I don't feel even slightly ready but I've been told to pack for 32 weeks just in case my placenta is failing. Don't feel like it'll happen that early but I'd still rather safe than sorry.


----------



## catmummyof4

Tbh i am ready now. I just cant wait to hold her! X


----------



## Twag

30 weeks 10 week countdown wohoo :wohoo:


----------



## catmummyof4

Little steph i saw on another post u say u had your littlun at 36 weeks (i think it was u sos if not) theres talk of inducing me that early and im bit scared shes going to have weeks and weeks in the nicu x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hope the growth scan goes ok Steph, fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your growth scan Littlesteph


----------



## DHBH0930

No bag packed yet here, will probably start one sometime after 30 weeks.

Still SO much I want to do and 3 months doesn't seem that long! I'm very much not ready for this baby to come. I have everything I need for her just more projects and cleaning I want to get done. Also this is my last baby so trying (even when uncomfortable) to enjoy the pregnancy and want to enjoy my last bit of time with DD1 being an only child

Not to mention DD1 is not sleeping well due to 2 year molars coming in, I hope she is done with them by November so she is sleeping through the night again. 

These 3 months can take their time :flower:


----------



## Twag

I haven't packed my bag yet was thinking of doing it around 34/35 weeks :shrug: I think I have most things to go in it although not sorted & washed etc

Am I leaving it too late :wacko:


----------



## Tricks26

hey ladies i havent been on here for a while so thought i should pop in and see how everyone is?
im so disorganised as been working hard and when the evening comes im so tired i cant lift any part of my body off the sofa lol
been having nausea again for a few weeks and i haven even thought about my hospital bag until one of you mentioned it .
oh dear when is the loads of energy stage meant to kick in?


----------



## Twag

Tricks26 said:


> hey ladies i havent been on here for a while so thought i should pop in and see how everyone is?
> im so disorganised as been working hard and when the evening comes im so tired i cant lift any part of my body off the sofa lol
> been having nausea again for a few weeks and i haven even thought about my hospital bag until one of you mentioned it .
> oh dear when is the loads of energy stage meant to kick in?

I am still awaiting on this extra energy also :haha:

I wasn't thinking really of mine either and now I am seeing talk of it I am getting a little panicked :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

Not going to pack my hospital bag yet. Prob not till lest 37 weeks as I don't think I'll go into labor before then. 

I have such terrible heartburn all day, every day now :growlmad: I hardly ever drink pop so that isn't whats triggered it. They do say its true the more hair they have the worse your heartburn is and at my 15 week ultrasound she could already see he had hair! And the tech mentioned it at the 20 week US too. With DS I had horrible HB and he was born with a head full of hair. I'm just taking Tums...no matter what I eat I get it so that doesn't seem to matter :wacko: Although the Tums only work for a minute or two before it returns :growlmad: Wonder if you can take too many Tums?! :shrug:

I too want to enjoy this pregnancy since it is most likely my last. And second trimester I was feeling great but now with nausea, exhaustion, and terrible heartburn I can't help but be in a sour mood :( 

Littlesteph hope your scan goes well today let us know!:thumbup:


----------



## Twag

This is my last pregnancy and I really wanted to enjoy it but damn I just want the weeks to fly by so I can meet her and we can have our complete little family!

I am so done with being uncomfortable at work, tired & cranky and not able to sleep at night! I don't mind the sleep deprivation when she is here as just looking at baby makes all that go away and you lay watching them sleep :cloud9:


----------



## Sunny27

Good luck with your scan Littlesteph.


----------



## aley28

Twag, I'll probably pack my bag around 38 weeks. :winkwink: I'll have everything I need before then, but I probably won't throw it all in a bag until much later than necessary :roll:


Anybody get lower backaches?? I never dealt with this in my last pregnancies (at least, that I can remember!) I wake up with a sore back in the mornings a lot of times, and then it goes away when I get up, but it took more than an hour to ease this morning - no amount of stretching or extending it seemed to help. What else can I do!? I think my posture must be horrendous, but I can't seem to get myself aligned. :(


----------



## Twag

Arghhh aley the control freak in me wants my bag done now :haha: not sure I can even wait until 34/35 weeks tbh so 38 weeks :haha: no way :wacko:

Do you have a ball aley? It may help your posture/alignment if you sat on that?


----------



## Amcolecchi

What are you guys packing? The first time I packed so much and never used any of it lol!! I am planning on not staying too long either!!

OMG YES I have back pain!! I never had it with my first pregnancy, just this one! I have lower left side that sometimes shoots down my butt!! lol


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My back and pelvis seem to ache almost continuously. She's so low down it scares me at times. When she gets hiccups my pelvic bones vibrate.


----------



## littlesteph

catmummyof3 said:


> Little steph i saw on another post u say u had your littlun at 36 weeks (i think it was u sos if not) theres talk of inducing me that early and im bit scared shes going to have weeks and weeks in the nicu x

yea I did,
I was lucky with him, he stayed with me the whole time I was in hospital and came out with me 2 days later even though he was under 5lbs.
he didn't need nicu but was close to it. he did have a heated cot to help him keep warm and he couldn't control his blood sugar levels other then that he was perfectly healthy. it could have been a different story had they not noticed my bump not growing. 
have they said why they might want to induce you that early? 
she might not need nicu and if she did it may not be for long. x


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies
they scan went well,
They've plotted him just below the 50th centile line. estimated weight of 2lbs 3oz.
His stomach is still the only thing that is measuring right on track. Everything else but his head is a few days behind which means his legs have caught up nicely, head is a week behind. 
they've said my water levels are good amniotic fluid index of 21.3cm and deepest pool of 6.2cm.
The cord isn't doing as good, still in the normal range so they are not worried yet. they've put umbilical artery PI 0.88 which according to where is plotting is pretty low. 
I have another growth scan at 32 and 36 weeks and consultant appointments at 32, 34, and 36 weeks
they are going to book my section at my 34 week appointment for between 38 and 39 weeks. would prefer 38 weeks as quite uncomfortable lol
scan showed he's also head down and low, which explains why they movements are so low and why I feel them close to my cervix.

I started packing my hospital bag the weekend, want to get it done by the time I have my next scan.
sorry that was quite a long post.


----------



## catmummyof4

Grr i just typed a long reply then my phone messed up!! 

Thank u littlesteph and im glad ur scan went well. 

Im being induced because of gallbladder inflamation and bein on such strong medication for so long. I dont want her to go to the nicu :cry:

Sorry for making u all panick about ur bags because my situation i need all done asap lol


----------



## littlesteph

that's ok anytime, 
try not to worry about it too much, I know it's easier said then done and i'm one to talk, I've done nothing but worry lol. They won't know till she's here if she'll need to go into nicu, Have they spoken about steroid injections yet? won't need them yet, but if they decide to get her out at 36 weeks then you might need them.
I had them a few days before having my 36 weeker and I really do think they helped to stop him from needing nicu.


----------



## Mimzy3

littlesteph great news! :happydance: Glad your little guy seems to be catching up! :thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

So pleased things are looking good Steph, was thinking of you today.
My son was in nicu at birth and it was very scary. Much like stephs little boy he couldn't get his sugars up, I guess the difference was his were dangerously low. He had a couple of seizures with it. He wasn't in for long though and is 100% fine now. My cousin had her children at 36 weeks and 35+4 and took them both home the next day. A lot really does depend on the reason for induction. Much like you her reason was her health, she has severe asthma and as such a severely reduced lung capacity. So really there are no guarantees. Nicu is scary but if needed it really is the safest place.


----------



## aley28

Twag, no ball here... between the dogs and the kids, there's no way I can even contemplate getting one, it would get abused as a toy and/or popped basically immediately. :growlmad:

I think I might go in and see a chiropractor. This morning I just felt like I REALLY needed to pop my lower back, but I couldn't get it to go and the bump makes everything harder anyway :haha:

Steph, great to hear that he's most on track now! I hope he keeps that up so that you don't have to worry so much :)


----------



## Smile181c

I've been thinking about my hospital bags and what to put in them but haven't started the process. I wanna be done early though cause I like to be prepared :haha: 

Also gonna buy a ball soon, everything is starting to get so uncomfortable! :dohh: I think I'll only get it out when LO is in bed though, because he will just want it off me :haha: and then it'll get put away when I go to bed so it's not left unsupervised with the dog! He would pop it for sure! 

Cat - do you know when you're getting induced? The thought of NICU must be really scary. Massive :hugs:


----------



## Twag

My 2 dogs are scared of the ball so no worries with them attacking it :haha: DS on the other hand thinks it is his when he is up and plays with it which is fine I use it when he has gone to bed :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Last night I actually did the pillow between the knees thing while sleeping, and I feel a lot better this morning than I have for a couple of weeks! Its a massive PITA to sleep like that for me... makes it even harder to turn over etc... but perhaps it does have some benefits to it. Might have to go buy a smaller pillow, lol.

Ultrasound tomorrow morning!! :yipee:


----------



## Twag

I have a pregnancy pillow and doesn't help I still get the burning hip pain and leg cramp :dohh:

:wohoo: for ultrasound :happydance:

I have my Mat leave cover person starting in September :wohoo: seems so close and real now :wacko: exciting


----------



## Mimzy3

I sit on a ball all day at work like this https://www.amazon.com/Gaiam-Balance-Ball-Chairs/dp/B006JBWYDA

But when I was preg with DS I would sit on just the ball at home the last couple of months. Its supposed to help the baby get in a good position for labor too. My dog won't mess with it, if he knows its not his to play with. DS will prob play with it a little while he's up and I'll just sit on it when he goes to sleep. Prob won't start sitting on the ball at home till like 34 weeks though. At 34 weeks I'm also going to start drinking Red Raspberry Leaf Tea. I drank it with DS too. It helps tone the uterus for labor. It does make your Braxton Hicks contractions stronger though.


----------



## Twag

I have been drinking RLT for a couple of weeks now just one cup a day and I will up to 2/3 cups around 34 weeks - I did with my son also :thumbup:

I would LOVE to be able to sit on my ball at work sadly I have an uncomfy office chair with a cushion I have brought in to make my back more comfy :dohh:


----------



## DHBH0930

At the office for my GD test, 8 min till 1 hour draw, then another one an hour after that, THEN I'm done! My office automatically gives everyone a 2 hour test, so wish I was only 8 min away from this being over.

That drink was so gross, didn't remember it being so bad. Feel sick :wacko: I want to eat something super salty so bad!

Hope I pass


----------



## Twag

Good luck DHBH


----------



## aley28

Good luck DHBH! The drink made me feel sick too. Go indulge in something super salty when you're done, I say! Fries from McDonald's? :haha:



I never did RLT or anything with my last 2 pregnancies, but I'm thinking of trying it out with this one... can't hurt? :shrug: I'm also thinking of doing the EPO after 35 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

What is EPO and what does it do?


----------



## Mimzy3

Twag Evening Primrose Oil I used it while TTC for more EWCM and at the very end of my pregnancy with DS. I inserted it vaginally at night to help soften the cervix. I'm scared to start drinking RLL but I know it won't cause me to go into labor I just don't want my Braxton Hicks to be any stronger just yet LOL


----------



## Twag

Okay so what you buy the capsules and then just pop them up there??? :wacko: how many? & when?

Anything to get this party started sooner than later I do not want to go overdue again :nope:

I didn't find the RLT did anything regarding BH last time :shrug: for me anyway


----------



## Twag

Anyone else???? I keep getting cramp in my left hand particularly the index finger!? Anyone else experienced anything like this?? :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

You can find them in most vitamin aisles at health food stores or like GNC. I didn't use them till I was already 38 weeks. You wouldn't want to start using them without talking to your doctor or midwife first because it does get labor started. My husband was bout to leave for military duty so my midwife told me to start inserting 2-3 capsules per night to get things moving. I was already 1cm dilated. And it was only a few days of inserting them before I went into labor. 

Whenever I drank RLT my Braxton Hicks would get way stronger. I have some I guess I could drink a cup and see what happens :haha: 

About your hand I had tendinitis in my hand bad with DS this pregnancy I have it in my feet :wacko: That is prob what you are experiencing. I find that icing my feet at night helps but otherwise nothing really you can do. It will most likely just go away after you deliver.


----------



## DHBH0930

So glad my test is over. Got a club sandwich and fries after. Made me feel SO much better! No idea when I get my results.

Now I start going every 2 weeks to the doctor. Makes the end seem that much closer!


----------



## aley28

Twag, as said - EPO is evening primrose oil. Its supposed to help soften/ripen cervix, although from everything I've read it does NOT cause labor... supposedly just makes things easier (faster?) when labor does come on. Supposed to be safe to use from 35/36 weeks onward. :thumbup:

You can take it orally or you can put one or 2 capsules in vaginally before bed.

DHBH, I'm seeing the doc every 2 weeks now too, after tomorrow. So weird. This is when it starts to feel like you spend all your time at the doctor's office, right? :haha:


----------



## catmummyof4

In response littlesteph and mrs bump i dont no exactly when im being induced they said possibly from 36 weeks but i have my consultant appointment on 4th sept so will c then. I have my gtt test tomoz and then a scan on friday so fingers xd all is good x


----------



## littlesteph

good luck for the ggt test and scan. Hopefully they'll hold off until at least 37 38 weeks.


----------



## DHBH0930

So true aley! As nice as it is to know you are getting close to the end it stinks to be there so often! Especially since they are such short visits (5 min with the doctor) but spend SOOO much time waiting. The weekly visits at the end are the worst, I was so ready for DD1 to get here so I wasn't at the doctor so much, but I STILL was, with all my complications from the csection recovery.


----------



## Smile181c

I bought RLT in my first pregnancy but it tasted so awful I couldn't drink it! :haha: think I'll buy the tablets this time around :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Home from my ultrasound!

No feet or anything in the way this time :cloud9: Definitely a girl. I'm so excited! :yipee:

Now DH sounds less-than-sure of our girl name choice, but I'm not going to focus on that right now. :haha: If he wants to look at other names, that's fine... but he gets to do all the looking and *I* can do all the vetoing! HMPH. :rofl:


----------



## catmummyof4

Lol our name is set in stone if she turns out to b a he itl b devastating 

afm im reeealy constipated (sorry tmi) wat can i do???


----------



## aley28

catmummy - prune juice, lots of extra fluids, add a fiber supplement powder to a cup of water in the morning -- all are supposed to work, or at least help??

Coffee does the trick for me. On the rare occasion it doesn't work for one day, it'll work after like 3 sips the second day. Even rarer that THAT doesn't work, but when it doesn't I just have a second cup of coffee! :haha:

Failing all that, try taking milk of magnesia? Magnesium doesn't digest easily, so it'll often cause people to have a BM. Its safe during pregnancy, but start out at a lower dose or it can give you really terrible diarrhea.


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley yah on def knowing its a girl!:happydance:

Catmummy I take a stool softener-Colace on occasion to help and Tea helps me go. Constipation is such a pain, I struggle with it too. :hugs:

I found that drinking Chocolate Almond Milk helps with my heartburn. I can't stand the taste of regular Almond Milk but I like the chocolate one. Just a tip for anyone else struggling.


----------



## Twag

Mimzy3 said:


> Aley yah on def knowing its a girl!:happydance:
> 
> Catmummy I take a stool softener-Colace on occasion to help and Tea helps me go. Constipation is such a pain, I struggle with it too. :hugs:
> 
> I found that drinking Chocolate Almond Milk helps with my heartburn. I can't stand the taste of regular Almond Milk but I like the chocolate one. Just a tip for anyone else struggling.

Happy 10 week countdown :thumbup:


----------



## catmummyof4

Thnks ladies i went to th drs they gave me lactulose which has helped a little teeny bit thank god! He said its cos i take regular codein so will prob have it for a while (o yey) getting my moses baskets on sat (i always have two one for up and down stairs so no need to carry about) one is winnie the pooh the other is a pretty pink one so she better stay a girl lol!! But really starting to feel real!!! X


----------



## Twag

I haven't found anything that worked for my constipation it comes and goes (despite eating the same thing all the time) at the moment it has gone away thank goodness :) hope the Lactulose helps some more :hugs:

We also have 2 moses baskets one for in our room upstairs and one for downstairs :thumbup: makes it so much easier that is what we did for DS too


----------



## Maries_s

I've been using Prunelax for constipation (3 capsules) with a glass of water. Also, Doctor recommended me eat a lot of vegetables and fruit (it doesn't work well with me) but Prunelax help me a little bit. You can try with fiber supplements. In the first trimester work for me drank Metamucil but it doesn't taste good and doesn't work for me anymore. 
I didn't know that milk of magnesia is safe for pregnancy so I think I will try too.


----------



## Maries_s

Hi ladies!

Hope all of you are doing well.

Cat: When you're getting induced? Sending you a lot of :hugs:

I read that some of you are thinking in the hospital bag. Those day I've been doing the list of what I need to my hospital bag. (Finally finished) I've been thinking in start doing my hospital bag at 31w-33w but I need to do shopping first because I need to buy everything! 
Also I did a list of what I need for my baby girl and is a bunch of thing, at least her crib is already set up but I'm staring to get panic. 

Yesterday my mom bought me the dress to take Emillie out of the hospital. :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly2015

Hi everyone hope all those wonderful blessed baby's are doing well you may remember I lost my baby at 13 weeks. Well we'd decided to not try not prevent and I got my bfp yesterday afternoon at 8dpo very scared and very excited my due date is Friday 13th of May 2016 fx this ones a keeper. Thought I'd let you all know my scary happy news lol xxx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congratulations on the pregnancy!! I am also very sorry for your loss! I had a loss too, I had an ectopic before my son so I understand how hard it is and how scary the next pregnancy is! Have you scheduled for an ultrasound yet? Those always help me feel better!! I wish a Happy and Healthy pregnancy for you!!



Butterfly2015 said:


> Hi everyone hope all those wonderful blessed baby's are doing well you may remember I lost my baby at 13 weeks. Well we'd decided to not try not prevent and I got my bfp yesterday afternoon at 8dpo very scared and very excited my due date is Friday 13th of May 2016 fx this ones a keeper. Thought I'd let you all know my scary happy news lol xxx


----------



## Butterfly2015

Will probably see the midwife in a couple of weeks won't get a scan till nearer the 12 week mark unfortunately not unless something goes wrong fx it doesn't this time. Hoping for a normal textbook pregnancy this time around lol x


----------



## Twag

Great news Butterfly I am sending lots of happy healthy pregnancy vibes to you :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Aw, congratulations Butterfly!! I hope this is a sticky one for you, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :baby: :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Butterfly2015 said:


> Hi everyone hope all those wonderful blessed baby's are doing well you may remember I lost my baby at 13 weeks. Well we'd decided to not try not prevent and I got my bfp yesterday afternoon at 8dpo very scared and very excited my due date is Friday 13th of May 2016 fx this ones a keeper. Thought I'd let you all know my scary happy news lol xxx

Oh huge congrats to you and hope baby is supper sticky :flower: I lost a baby just before getting pregnant this time it is so scary for the first few weeks so hang in there and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

congrats butterfly, sending sticky vibes and wishing you a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## catmummyof4

Omg congrats butterfly so happy for you!!! 

Afm went for a scan today and babys measuring beloWell i hav had steroids today and again tomorow. Scan for blood through cord next week. Scan for growth the week after and then every other week and ctgs twice weekly from now on. Sigh might aswell just move up there! not feeling great aswell the 10th centile so spent ages waiting then


----------



## catmummyof4

Haa dont know what happened with that but basicly im under 10th centile line so lots of scans and had steroids lol x


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats Butterfly!:flower:


----------



## Mimzy3

For us talking about RRL tea I originally said I wasn't going to start drinking it till 34 weeks because I was scared that it would intensify my Braxton Hicks like it did with DS. Well I did some more research and I guess it takes a while to build up in your system anyways...so I started drinking just one cup a day the past two days. I haven't noticed a difference yet. I get Braxton Hicks daily anyways and they aren't any stronger just yet. Once I hit 34 weeks I'll bump it up to 2 cups if all is going well. Than 37 weeks I'll go to 3-4 cups a day. :thumbup: What about you ladies?


----------



## Twag

Catmummy huge hugs glad they are keeping a close eye on your baby 

Same Mimzy &#128077;


----------



## catmummyof4

Thanks twag i get to hav a ctg done today so i get to hear her :happydance: im trying not to worry about her or feel guilty about the pain meds i got congratulated yesterday for not giving up and staying in hospital on the strong stuff so i no im doing the right thing yey :) off to slimming world in a bit no way hav i followed the diet but it has been lovely to have a proper record of my weight loss. I lost quite a bit and now because shes growing at a fair rate of knottsim almost at pre pregnancy weight HOWEVER my face and collar bone look great iv more energy and i wear my pre pregnancy clothes now and thyr a little baggier except on my belly xx


----------



## missmayhem

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA it's been one thing after another. My spd is back so the Dr has me signed off work. Spent yesterday in hospital with my little boy who had a very high breathing rate. Glad to be home and thankfully he is getting better

How are you all


----------



## aley28

Missymayhem, I hope your DS is alright! Sounds scary!

AFM; 31 weeks today! 9 weeks until my due date, yipeeeeeeee! :happydance:

I need some nesting energy to kick in... my whole house needs cleaned, but I can't seem to summon the energy to get off my ass. :rofl:


----------



## Mimzy3

missmayhem hope DS gets better soon :hugs:

Aley I too need some nesting energy. I was just telling DH the other night I wanted to just hire someone to come clean the house because I want it cleaned but yet too lazy to do it :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hope things are going ok cat mummy.
I have a huge urge to throw things out at the moment. I think if I was left on my own for a week this house would be a minimalists paradise.


----------



## Twag

2 months until baby girl is here and today I organised some of her stuff so the nursery is ready to go once my sons new furniture is up &#128077; cot is back in nursery and it is no longer looking like a dumping ground but my sons new single bed just looks huge and he is so small but loves it :)

Need yo start washing her clothes and go through my sons old bits & get some out that she can use &#128077;

Eeek 2 months :-\


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My mum came round with boxes of my newborn clothes. It's so retro but lots of it's still in reasonable condition. It was actually kind if cool and all the clothes are cloth nappy friendly as I was a cloth bummed baby. I do now have enough hand knitted cardigans and jumpers to kit out several kids but as she will be a winter baby that's probably no bad thing.


----------



## missmayhem

Luckily he is on the mend still not himself , he's tiring easily but as usual he won't slow down. 

2 months twag that is very scary but so exciting!


----------



## littlesteph

still have quite a bit to get.
we went into boots Saturday and saw the next2me crib being adversited on tv, its looks pretty good, my eldest decided to sit on it, it held his weight. so we are planning on getting that. 
we are planning on completely gutting the flat the weekend. if I had it my way and we had the money too i'd just chuck it all away and start again. A complete clear out will have to do. 
baby has been having a right wriggle today, some movements feel like it was a struggle for him to move, mainly when his stretching his legs by my ribs.


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey guys anyone else just feel like shiiiit excuse the language but thats th only word to describe it! I literally ache all over! Iv had a constant headache since my first steroid shot last friday and had th whooping cough vaccine yesterday so my arms killing me! All i seem to do is moan atm nd its crazing me! :cries: however on friday will b my saving grace. Its going to be one helllll of a long day BUT i hav a growth scan at 9am then my ctg cos i have to have two a week then the best bit i get to c my consultant after so i can find out when il be induced so im not living in limbo anymore!! I also get paid so i can sort my finances out finally as my oh had to give up work to look after the kids because im in and out of hospital so often. Sorry for such a long post but my oh doesnt understand how all of this is affecting me despite trying to tell him :cries:


----------



## Twag

catmummy BIG :hugs: hope Friday you can start to see some light at the end of the tunnel :hugs:

AFM - had my 31 week midwife appointment and I mentioned to her how I am sure I was much bigger with DS at this point and that I didn't think my bump had really grown since last time so she checked (which she does every appointment anyway) and I am only measuring 29cm when at my 28 week appointment I was 28cm so only 1cm growth in 3 weeks :wacko: as baby had been measuring spot on or slight ahead she was as concerned as me although baby is still within normal range and so I have to go back in 2 weeks to check her growth and if we are still not happy then a growth scan to check all is okay in there!

However, baby girl is very much head down in my pelvis (ouch I knew this due to the movement & pressure I have been feeling down low) and has a nice strong heartbeat and has been beating me up from the inside :thumbup: so she seems to be okay :cloud9:


----------



## Mimzy3

catmummy:hugs: Hope things start to turn around soon. Just try and remember that it will all be worth it in the end :thumbup:

Twag That's good you spoke up and said something. They say a mother's intuition is best! I hope your little girl is just fine. Did you still gain weight since your last appointment? 

I go for my 31 week appointment tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## Twag

I have not been weighed since my booking in appointment to get my booking in BMI so tbh I do not know (I avoid scales at all costs!) but my bump has not gotten any bigger which I knew myself why I mentioned it to the midwife along with everyone else who says I am small & DH said I was bigger with DS at this point :wacko:

Hoping she has a growth spurt in the next 2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Mimzy3

Oooh they get my weight every time I go in:wacko:

Hope she has a growth spurt too! :flower:


----------



## Twag

It is stupid really in the UK (or as I have experienced in 2 pregnancies now) they weigh you at booking in and that is it :shrug:


----------



## aley28

catmummy, I'm sorry you're so miserable! That whooping cough shot does hurt like crazy ... I thought I'd be fine, but OUCH! It hurt for like 2 or 3 days :growlmad: Its made me not at all eager to go get the flu shot, even though I know the flu shot doesn't usually hurt after :roll:

Twag :hugs: I hope everything is OK in there. Perhaps you're just due for a nice big growth spurt. Fingers crossed that she catches up by your next appointment!

AFM;
My sister brought over a ton of girl clothes for me yesterday, and I spent a couple hours sorting through them. :yipee: Pink overload!! She also gave me way too many blankets, and toys, and a bunch of adorable little hats. I'm so excited. :cloud9: :happydance: I managed to pull the newborn and 0-3 month clothes out and set them aside, so all they need is washed up here in a couple of weeks. I'm going to sort through the blankets today - there's a lot of them that are not going to be kept, as I just have no use for 25 baby blankets! She even brought over bottles and almost a full box of breastmilk storage bags. :thumbup:

Which means that my shopping list of things I need is half done now! :haha: I need all the postpartum supplies for me, and basically just need pacifiers, new bottle nipples, and crib sheets for the baby. A lot of my anxiety about being ready has been settled! Now the big project is to get Parker out of the nursery, and we'll be starting on that this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

They weigh me every time too, and I sort of hate it. :growlmad: Granted, I weigh myself every couple of days at home, but I just hate standing on a scale in front of somebody else!! At least the nurse never sounds judgmental about it :rofl:


----------



## Twag

Oh yes Catmummy my whooping cough vaccine was SO painful my arm felt bruised for days :( and I know the flu shot hurts more but I have that this month to look forward too :wacko:

Yay for clothes and sorting stuff aley :wohoo:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm in the UK too, and you only get weighed at your booking in appointment. I've gained 28lbs so far this time though :wacko: not happy with that haha but if we're going with the 25-35lb rule for the entire pregnancy I still have a while to go before I'm out of range :haha: 

I was also a lot bigger with my first pregnancy than this time around, but I am carrying a lot lower so that is probably affecting my view. At my 28 week appt I was measuring 28cm which is fine, so we'll see how she's doing at my 31 week appt next week :thumbup: I need to get my whooping cough vaccination but I'm terrified of needles!! So scared to make the appointment. My midwife says I have up until 37 weeks (I think that's what it was) so I'm trying not to rush myself :argh:


----------



## lomelindi17

Twag I feel like my bump didn't get much bigger the last 3 weeks or so either, but feel like it's doing another growth spurt now. Feels like my belly is stretching more this week. I take bump photos every week for fun to track the progress. I think it just goes in phases. Hope all is well! I've gained like 27 lbs already but I feel great and still fit fine in my maternity jeans I bought around 20 weeks so I'm not worried about it. 

Catmummy sorry you are having such a rough go of it, must be so frustrating. Def pamper yourself some, baths are nice!! 

AFM, GD test on Friday, then heading up north to visit my family for the long weekend, dh is away on tour for a couple weeks so it's a good time for me to get outta the house!

Aley that is so fun getting all the clothes!! I have most things pretty well sorted out. I ended up doing my virtual baby shower idea with just having an Amazon registry that people could send gifts since everyone lives far away. I made a FB group to go with it and post pics as the gifts come in, worked out pretty good! Only downside is people are taking their time with it lol so only a few things have come in, I'll have to set a date to end the registry so I can buy what's left on the list with enough time to get everything ready and clothes washed etc. I haven't put much clothes on the list as there isn't all that much gender neutral stuff available, so will probably buy more once baby comes. Did get my first order of cloth diapers in though, they are so cute! Also found out I can use my mom's rocking chair that she has in storage, so that saved us a bunch of money, it was my great grandmother's so that is kinda neat! We're going to bed share with baby since we don't have room for a nursery and I think it will be best for us. Did get a Lotus portable bassinet and crib though, since we will be traveling pretty early on and that will also work as a backup if bed sharing isn't working out or if we need a break or for naps etc. It is so neat, folds up into a carry-on size bag and is all certified chemical free etc. Only big thing we don't have figured out yet is the carseat, need to get on that soon!

It feels like it is getting so close but I still have 11 more weeks, getting impatient haha!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm still down 7lb. Every week I hope I've gained but no. My bump seems small too. Getting so scared for my scan on Monday. I think its going to be bad news on the growth front. She still a squirmy wiggly worm but I'm just starting to get so scared for her.


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_Bump why haven't you gained any weight? Are you still struggling with MS? Sorry if you already answered this question :dohh:

2 weeks ago I had gained 21lbs I'm sure I've gained another 2lbs...I'll find out tomorrow. I seem to be gaining 1lb a week. 

Twag just thought of something...at my last appointment I was measuring a week ahead, when the previous time I was measuring 2 weeks ahead. So I only increased 1cm in 3 weeks as well. But since I was still measuring a week ahead I didn't think anything of it :shrug: I guess I'll see what I'm measuring tomorrow before I start to worry. :wacko:


----------



## littlesteph

hope the scan goes well mrs_bump
I got to wait till the 28th for mine, the blood flow on the cord wasn't looking good at my last one, quite close to the 5th centile, which is quite scarey as I know the closer to your due date the less the cord does at least that's what I have heard, too scared to google it.


have my whooping cough jab Monday, before work as well and I have to move my arms about a lot. as long as they do it in my right arm should be ok, don't have to move that one around as much. 

anyone else's Braxton hicks getting more intense?
mine seem to be getting stronger everyday at the moment.


----------



## catmummyof4

Thanks for all the support ladies iv spent today pretty much sleeping all day so feeling bit better now. I have my growth scan on friday but its only been a week since i had my last and they said any less then 2 weeks was inacurate so will c wat they say? I have bought soo many clothes for my little lady all up to 9-12 m lol love it :) getting my buggy on sat a mothercare xperia in a bright peach colour just cant wait eek. Kids go bk to school tomorow i cant wait!!! Lmao x


----------



## aley28

My BHs are getting more intense too. Had one on the walk home from picking my son up today that actually made me stop for a second until it passed. It wasn't super painful, but just really tight, and my bump was half the usual size for like 15 seconds! Ugh.


----------



## littlesteph

I had a painful one in car this evening, I've had a few today at work, I had one customer say don't you be having it now my maternity days are over. 
11 and a weeks to go and with how intense they are getting its not putting me at ease about making it to my due date.


----------



## catmummyof4

Anyone else suddenly lost all energy im bk in zombie nd napping mode x


----------



## aley28

catmummyof3 said:


> Anyone else suddenly lost all energy im bk in zombie nd napping mode x

I could sleep all day!! :haha:

Makes it hard to get any nesting done :growlmad:


----------



## Twag

Catmummy - I am exhausted I wake up in the morning absolutley knackered and it doesn't go away :nope: I am zapped of all energy and no idea why as at my midwife appointment on Tuesday my iron levels are fine although I have low BP of 95/50 but it has pretty much been that the whole way through :wacko: I feel like I need to sleep all day long

I have been having a lot of BH today seems to be everytime I get up and walk about my whole bump goes tight and ouchy! also finding walking to be painful but that will be because madam is so low down :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

I struggle to get up and walk straight away too, cause of all the pressure down there! I get my BH mainly in the evenings when I (finally) sit down but standing/sitting too fast also causes me to have them!


----------



## Sunny27

Almost there ladies!!! Can't believe we will have a baby in about 2 months.


----------



## Twag

It is scary but also I cannot wait 5 more weeks at work :wohoo: scary to think that next month I could have a newborn again :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

Had my midwife appointment this morning and I'm a bit concerned. My little guy was always measuring a week or two ahead and now this time he was measuring 30cm which is what he was measuring two weeks ago. I said something to the midwife and she said not to be concerned that it can vary 1-2 and that it doesn't look like I'm having a very small baby. I also gained 3lbs in two weeks :wacko: Which I'm not too pleased with. I've gained a total of 24lbs. Don't think I'll be able to keep it at a 30lbs max weight gain like I was planning :dohh:

But other than that baby's heart rate is good and he's still head down:thumbup: 

I also get braxton hicks mine are more intense when exercising, walking, and I had a pretty intense one after giving DS a bath last night. The more active I am the more I have. I'm tired but I can fool myself by staying active, the moment I let myself relax though...I"m out :haha: 

Anyone else feeling emotional? I have been looking at DS and getting all emotional thinking abut how different things will be when the baby is here. I really hope he adjusts okay because he is SUCH a momma's boy :nope:


----------



## Twag

:hugs:

I have cried 3/4 times today and I have to stop myself from crying as feeling very emotional today :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## aley28

I'm really weepy today, but I'm attributing it to being exhausted - I've not got much for sleep the past couple of days.

I remember feeling really emotional about everything when we were expecting Parker - I felt guilty for having a second, I couldn't imagine loving #2 as much as I loved #1, I thought Ethan would despise me for making him have a sibling, etc. Everybody assures you it'll be OK but it just doesn't seem like it can be! But it will be.

Its a relief - I don't worry about any of those things this time. It all worked out last time, and it'll all work out again this time. :thumbup:


----------



## catmummyof4

Ha glad im not th only tired one

anyone else NOT really having any tightenings? Il get the odd one but not every day at all. However she is still veeeery low and iv had lightning crotch like mad today lol 

getting excited for tomorow now i have my scan then ctg and then consultant so hoping i can find out when ther going to induce. Looks like il possibly be having an oct baby but iv got to know u guys so im hoping ul let me stay if i do have her early xx


----------



## littlesteph

Ended up at the hospital last night with reduced movements. when I was hooked up to the ctg the midwife said i'd be on there 20 minutes, that ended up turning into over an hour. Baby's heart rate was all over the place, at one point it reached 210 luckily not for long but his heart rate varied more between 110 and 180. So was kept on there till it became more stable. 
she said she was going to get me sent for a scan and said it would take a few days to a week got a phone call this afternoon asking to come in at half 4.
Baby seemed fine but now they have rushed my consultant appointment through, so now instead of waiting till the 28th i'm now seeing one on Tuesday. if there was nothing wrong why would they want me to see someone so soon?


----------



## Mimzy3

I think its good you listened to your gut and went in to get looked at:thumbup: They are prob moving your appointment up due to the reduced fetal movement and his rapid heart rate. I would take comfort in the fact that they are taking it seriously. Did they give any sort of explanation for the rapid heart rate? Good news is you're almost there :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

nope, they couldn't find a reason for it, the guy doing the scan said that his heart rate was fine. work are gonna like me, my next shift isn't till Monday and have to tell them I can't go in Tuesday. just have to pop in tomorrow I think.


----------



## aley28

Scary, steph! I hope everything is OK and that it doesn't happen again! :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, chances are it might do :( I had a lot of reduced movements with my second but they never did anything about it. This time they are a bit more concerned because of how his heart rate was.


----------



## catmummyof4

O i hope ur ok littlesteph if thy was overly worried thy would have done something there and then. Did u not get reviewed by consultant? Thts my hospitals protocol anyway :/ 

afm had a proper nesting day really impressed with how the rooms look now HOWEVER now my coxics (however its spelt) is killing me!! Th bottom of ur spine almost th top bum crack. Meds rnt working hot bath ddnt help nor did massage its killing!! X


----------



## littlesteph

catmummyof3 said:


> O i hope ur ok littlesteph if thy was overly worried thy would have done something there and then. Did u not get reviewed by consultant? Thts my hospitals protocol anyway :/
> 
> afm had a proper nesting day really impressed with how the rooms look now HOWEVER now my coxics (however its spelt) is killing me!! Th bottom of ur spine almost th top bum crack. Meds rnt working hot bath ddnt help nor did massage its killing!! X

no, they are doing that Tuesday I guess. my consultant was meant to be on the 28th after my next growth scan but they cancelled that appointment and brought it forward to Tuesday. the fact they've brought it forward so much is a worry,


----------



## littlesteph

catmummyof3 said:


> O i hope ur ok littlesteph if thy was overly worried thy would have done something there and then. Did u not get reviewed by consultant? Thts my hospitals protocol anyway :/
> 
> afm had a proper nesting day really impressed with how the rooms look now HOWEVER now my coxics (however its spelt) is killing me!! Th bottom of ur spine almost th top bum crack. Meds rnt working hot bath ddnt help nor did massage its killing!! X

try a hot water bottle, it should help to relax the muscles a bit.


----------



## aley28

Also try some back extensions, catmummy... they work fairly well for me most of the time! Just lean backward over a counter/table that is about hip-height for you.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh dear Steph. Hope your appt goes ok tmrw. My scan and appt is today. Everything crossed that she's growing ok. Bump seems to of suddenly got bigger and she has been very active so hopefully these are good sign. I still haven't gained anythig. Have also been extra tired and nauseous and been sick a few times. Ppl keep telling me I look awful. I'll put up with it though if she's ok.


----------



## catmummyof4

Mrs bump im sorry ur feeling so terrible! Youv had such a hard time of it, can i b nosey and ask what your booking in bmi was to start with x


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear about your scare Steph :hugs: hope your appointment goes well tomorrow at the consultant :hugs:

Mrs Bump :hugs: good luck with the scan today and the appointment I am sure she is just perfect in there :hugs:

AFM - 32 weeks eeeeek :happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

Good luck on your appointments Mrs.Bump and Lil Steph! 

I can't seem to shake feeling so emotional lately:wacko:hopefully I can get out of this slump soon! I am paranoid about movement lately, constantly thinking is he moving around enough. But every time I concentrate on it, its not long before he moves. Very anxious for labor I've been brushing up on my reading for natural labor again. Its such a different perspective reading them again once you've already been through labor once. I've read Ina Mays Guide to Childbirth and Birthing From Within, I highly recommend both:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Its a boy! Yep they got it wrong. But he's measuring well so I'm super happy because I've been so worried. Please change my stork.


----------



## Twag

OMG Mrs Bump really?? Have you bought much in terms of girls stuff?

So please he is growing well tho :hugs:


----------



## aley28

OMG Mrs Bump!!! That's a surprise :haha: Well, congratulations on a second boy! And its great that he's measuring so well, that trumps all!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Very little pink. I have already donated most of it to the refugees. Haven't let go of the first dress I bought though. I feel really at peace with it. I'm thinking Ben. It just feels right. Is that weird?


----------



## Twag

Not weird at all Mrs Bump so pleased he is doing well and Daniel is going to have a baby brother - what did Mr Bump say?


----------



## aley28

Not weird at all! :flower: I was actually massively relieved when we learned Parker was a boy (though we saw it clearly at 20w) ... it was like I had always known he'd be a boy and I was very excited. :thumbup: I'm glad you're at peace with it! That sure would have made for a very exciting birth though, huh? :haha: Ben is a cute name!


----------



## Twag

Same with Elliot Aley I knew deep down he was a boy but was trying to convince myself it was a girl but as soon as she said boy I was just relieved as it fit in place :shrug:

Love the name Ben it was my boy name but my sister named my nephew Ben 9 years ago lol (she stole it!)


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_Bump that is so good that you are at peace with it:happydance: I know many women who would not be handling it well. I really don't know what my reaction would be. I think I would be disappointed if we found out our little boy was really a girl but then I would know its all in God's plan and whatever the babies sex is that is what its supposed to be:hugs: Also awesome news that he is growing right on track!:thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> Its a boy! Yep they got it wrong. But he's measuring well so I'm super happy because I've been so worried. Please change my stork.

OMG!! wow, can't believe they got it wrong, so glad he's doing well x


----------



## littlesteph

So nervous for tomorrow, I keep trying to think why would they want me to see a consultant so soon. why can't it wait till when I was meant to have it on the 28th. 
The guy that did my scan said baby looked fine. He couldn't do any measurements because I only had my growth scan on the 28th, but there is so much going through my head.


----------



## DHBH0930

Steph: good luck at your appt! Hope it goes well and eases your mind when it's over.

Mrs bump: for your stork changed! That's so crazy! Makes me nervous that my girl could turn out to be a boy when born! I have no other scans left. It was confirmed girl twice, as was DD1 and I was still nervous that I would be surprised at birth :haha:

Afm: I've been more tired lately too, the other day over the weekend I took 2 naps! And could've slept more. This little girl is just as crazy active as DD1 was. She NEVER stops moving in there!!! I don't count kicks cuz she seriously rarely stops. My weight is out of control, I know I can lose it all but worried about my BP and VBAC, I have NO self control when pregnant :wacko: 

Moved DD1 to her bif girl room yesterday! But didn't put her in her big girl bed. I'm not ready and neither is she. I need my sleep while I can get it and I KNOW the nights will be bad if she can get put of her bed. So we moved the crib in there. We won't need it till this one's is like 4 months old or so. So plenty of time to switch her over.

Here is her new room!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9916 (Large).jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_9915 (Large).jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DHBH0930

A couple more. I was SO excited to finally be able to do this pink/green, owl/flower/butterfly room :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9913 (Large).jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_9914 (Large).jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Twag

Steph - hope your appointment goes well today :hugs:

DHBH - love the room :thumbup: it is so pretty - DS is in his new big boy room we have done it dinosaur themed and he loves it and also he actually loves his big boy bed although he does look tiny in it and we have had no issues at all with his sleep or him getting out etc in fact he is excited about getting into it :wacko:
I was super nervous tho and had all the same thought but DH pushed me and tbh I am now glad he did :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny27

OMG Mrsbump!!!! So happy to hear baby is measuring well. That makes me so nervous, I have finished the nursery and bought big items for a girl. When I had my scan I wasn't convinced it was a girl, but Dr. assured me that they wouldn't guess if they weren't at least 90% sure. I have one more scan at 36 weeks but will have had my shower by then.


----------



## Mimzy3

Good Luck Steph let us know:thumbup:

DHBH: her room is very cute! I'm sure she is excited about her big girl room! I was the same as Twag was very nervous about it but DH pushed for it and it was a breeze, so glad we did it. I think she'll suprise you DHBH and be ready when you are to make the transition :winkwink:

I'm so exhausted today but I haven't been sleeping well. The other night I kept waking up with bad heartburn. And every night I wake up to go to the bathroom or just because I'm uncomfortable several times a night. I remember this happening towards the end with DS too :wacko: I think I'm gonna try and go to bed earlier from now on and try and get as much sleep as I can before the baby comes!


----------



## aley28

DHBH that room is gorgeous! I love it! :happydance:

Steph, I hope everything goes well with the consultant today and that they just moved you up to be on the safe side :hugs: Let us know!

AFM Yesterday I had a headache that was bordering on a migraine and it wouldn't go away. I hate how you can only take Tylenol during pregnancy. :wacko: Fortunately it went away after 9 hours of sleep, so that's good I guess. :haha:

I am slowly pulling the bigger bedroom at our house apart for the boys. I made him clean it [again] yesterday and then I took everything down off the walls that I could reach (except the curtains of course :haha:)... Today I'm going to wash the walls, tomorrow I'm going to tape off all the trim, and finish up a patch job that just needs some texture. :thumbup: Then on Saturday my SIL is coming over and we're going to paint it blue and it's going to be Avengers themed, as both my boys are in love with those superheroes right now. But just decals and bedspreads... so it'll be easy enough to change themes later on if they want. :thumbup:

Then I can finally start on the nursery :haha: YAY!


----------



## Twag

I am working from home today due to having yet another dizzy spell where is just do not feel safe enough to drive or go anywhere :wacko: I got up at night to pee and had to hold myself up using walls and furniture it was like I was on a boat or drunk :wacko:

Yay for nesting aley (it all counts :thumbup: :haha:)

I today have washed all the clothes I have new for baby :thumbup: one of the perks of working from home you can do the washing :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Honestly it's super rare they get it wrong. She didn't even hedge very much on saying girl and we saw lines but I just can't be upset about it because these things happen and all I've ever wanted was for this baby to be ok. It's still the same baby and he's an impressive 5lb 12 already. It's all I wanted. I don't do overly gendered stuff anyhow. I'm donating the pink bits to the charities helping the refugees and the local food bank. I just feel so blessed to have a healthy baby.

Hope all is ok for you Steph.


----------



## Twag

He is a good weight already Mrs bump considering they were worried about size &#128077; so is he right on track now? &#128522;


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Yep, he's even picked up a bit from 28 weeks. If he keeps on like this 10lb at full term. It would be fab if he did that.


----------



## Twag

Wow that is great so they are not talking about inducing you now then &#128077;


----------



## DHBH0930

Great news Mrs bump!


Unfortunately I know DD all too well. She hates sleep, always has. She didn't go down to 1 or 2 wake ups till 15 months, I was in there 3-4 times a night till then! Now she has usually 1 still at 20 months. I know the only reason she sleeps now is cuz the crib is boring, only so much she can do so she gives in and sleeps. I've had her with me downstairs at night before. If she can roam around, she doesn't sleep, she had stayed up till 12 or 1 am with me when bedtime is 7pm. She hasn't napped in a stroller since 4 months old. If there is ANYTHING to keep her attention she won't sleep. Sleeping had always been a HUGE stuggle with her. So since I have her sleeping mostly through the night now. I'm not risking it. I'm about to lose my nights again. I'd rather enjoy getting some sleep while I can. Going 15 months without more than an hour or 2 at a time with DD was exhausting! So the crib it is!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Unless something is showing wrong at my 36 week scan they will let me go naturally. She said she thought that given his excellent progress so far it was unlikely things would of slowed down much by then. To be honest if it came to it I could live with induction again but I'd so much rather not.


----------



## aley28

DHBH, utilize that crib for as long as she'll let you!! I had the same type of deal with Parker - he'd get so busy playing that he wouldn't sleep, so I left him in the crib until he was like 2. Then he figured out how to climb out, so I had to switch him for safety's sake. :haha: He's always been a good sleeper, but bedtimes would take forever at first with the distractions. :shrug:


----------



## littlesteph

wow mrs bump that's a brilliant weight. 


consultant said baby is fine but there is something wrong with the cord, she did say what it was but can't remember what it was. been told to keep a close eye on movements and to make sure I see a consultant after every scan. now just to wait till the 28th to make sure his growth hasn't started to slow done anymore and my cord is still working ok. 
I so don't have simple pregnancies


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Fingers crossed for your scan Steph. Hopefully it'll be good news like mine.

I'm having a day of leave today so decided to sort out stuff for baby. I got my breast pump out to check it's still working. I couldn't really tell if it was sucking properly so I popped a nipple in and out came a small semi clear drop of liquid. I'm sure it's nothing but I've been crampy ever since. Also, is it ok to reuse a breast pump? I pumped for 3&1/2 months with ds so it's well used. Obviously I thoroughly sterilised before I put it away. Any thoughts?


----------



## Twag

Mrs_Bump said:


> Fingers crossed for your scan Steph. Hopefully it'll be good news like mine.
> 
> I'm having a day of leave today so decided to sort out stuff for baby. I got my breast pump out to check it's still working. I couldn't really tell if it was sucking properly so I popped a nipple in and out came a small semi clear drop of liquid. I'm sure it's nothing but I've been crampy ever since. Also, is it ok to reuse a breast pump? I pumped for 3&1/2 months with ds so it's well used. Obviously I thoroughly sterilised before I put it away. Any thoughts?

Careful with that pumping Mrs Bump it could bring on labour :wacko: my nipples leak at the moment without pumping :dohh:
Keep an eye on the cramps and call the midwife if you get worried or they pick up :hugs:

I plan on reusing mine :shrug: I was just going to sterlise it again and of course check it works :thumbup: I used mine for 9 months :wacko:


----------



## Twag

littlesteph said:


> wow mrs bump that's a brilliant weight.
> 
> 
> consultant said baby is fine but there is something wrong with the cord, she did say what it was but can't remember what it was. been told to keep a close eye on movements and to make sure I see a consultant after every scan. now just to wait till the 28th to make sure his growth hasn't started to slow done anymore and my cord is still working ok.
> I so don't have simple pregnancies

:hugs: Steph - hope all is okay at your next scan :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

MrsBump what a shock! I'm glad you're at peace with the news though, and two boys will be just as lovely - they'll be best friends!

:hugs: littlesteph. Hope everything is ok on the 28th.

DHBH that bedroom is gorgeous!!


----------



## aley28

:hugs: Steph, I hope everything is OK at your next scan.

Re: pumps; Its fine to re-use everything, just make sure you've cleaned it really well. :thumbup:

MrsBump - assuming you only gave the pump a few seconds to see if it still had suction, you probably didn't cause any damage. :thumbup: I used nipple stimulation last pregnancy to try to bring on labor, and it will definitely cause some contractions - but like all other 'natural induction methods', it'll really only work if your body is ready. People who are still breastfeeding can nurse straight through a pregnancy without causing pre-term labor, after all :thumbup:


----------



## Mimzy3

Yes, they do say nipple stimulation can cause the uterus to contract. So that is prob why you're experiencing cramps. I personally wouldn't try that again till your at least 37 weeks though just to be on the safe side. 

I used my pump for 15 months so I sure hope its okay to reuse LOL I will have to take it out and check that it still works and sterilize everything too.:thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy-Where do you live? You should be able to get a free one with insurance. I just ordered mine last week and already got it! So I have two, I used the first one for 12 months but my goal is to keep that one at work and the new one at home so I don't have to lug everything all the time haha!


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey ladies DHBH wat an amazing room i love it!!

Steph so glad your scan went well! I hav a new consultant now because my old one was a ba****d and his new clinics are weds instead what i was having the friday so my growth scan will be 2 weeks an 5 days after my last will they take that extra 5 days into account?? 

Mrs bump wow i cant believe she is a he! How many scans had you had?? 

Afm i was in hospital AGAIN yesterday with what turned out to be a stress induced migraine its been such a hard few months i cant wait until shes here!! X


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Catmummy hope you are feeling better now


----------



## catmummyof4

Oo also way too much tmi but on mon it was mine and my partners aniversary so we dtd for the first time in a very long time and oh my god did it hurt ddnt matter wat position we tried so as terrible as it sounds i faked it to get it over with!! Sine i hav diy d and my stomach was contracting for about 15 mins after. Dont think il b doing either again any time soon x


----------



## catmummyof4

Thanks twag much better now and bk home thnk u x


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolechii I'm in Chicago. I've herd you can get one from your insurance just not sure how to go about doing that? I have Blue Cross PPO would I still be able to get a free one? 

Catmummy me and DH still BD regularly:haha:we just use LOTS of pillows to help get into a position that is comfortable. I just read an article on FitPregnancy.com yesterday that said its healthy to continue to stay sexually active throughout your entire pregnancy. Of course unless your doctor has told you otherwise. But I'm sorry it was painful for you and not a good experience:hugs: Maybe next time try using LOTS of different pillows and different positions :thumbup:


----------



## lomelindi17

Mimzy - I am reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth right now, Love it!! I'm doing the Hypnobabies program but I wanted to get a couple other books in there too to be well-rounded. I also highly recommend The Birth Partner by Penny Simkin for dads to read, super helpful!

Mrs Bump - that is crazy it's a boy! Glad you are fine with it! One of my friends had that happen but she got the surprise when he was born! Had to return all the girl stuff they got at the shower and pick a new name quick!  

DHBH - Her room is so pretty, awesome job! 

Steph - Sorry there is a complication with the cord, I hope it doesn't cause any further problems and you are able to carry to full term. That must be so frightening but hang in there! Not long to go now. :hugs:

On breast pumps - I found out there is a new one on the market called the Limerick PJ's Bliss (weird name lol) that is getting fantastic reviews. It uses a soft silicone nipple instead of the hard plastic so it better mimics a baby's movement by using compression plus sucking. People say it is a lot more comfortable and gets more milk out faster than other pumps. I'm planning to get it soon, thought I'd pass on the info for anyone looking at pumps! 

AFM, gaining weight a lot faster all the sudden, going to have to cut back on my severe ice cream addiction I have going lol! Have started walking a few times a week again but it aggravates my sciatica if I do too much so it's hard to get enough exercise. I've been terribly lazy for the last couple months so I need to get back in gear! Had my GD test on Friday and the Dr. left me a message from her cell phone on Sunday saying she wanted to discuss my results, still haven't been able to get ahold of her so I'm a little nervous, hopefully everything is okay. Going to try to up my protein even more and cut back on sugar, I don't feel like I'm eating too much sugar but maybe I am. I'm constantly hungry so it's kind of challenging to always find healthy protein rich snacks. This baby is demanding lol!

My aunt and I did a little pregnancy photo shoot in my grandmother's gardens this weekend, they came out really nice from what I've seen so far! I wanted some nice photos for keepsakes, first baby and all! It was so much fun having a little special thing like that, pretty soon it will be all about baby haha!


----------



## catmummyof4

Thanks twag much better now and bk home thnk u x


----------



## aley28

I just have a cheap Avent pump. It had all the fancy silicone things attached to it, but I took them off and just use the hard plastic piece. I could pump 6-7oz per boob per session after I had Parker, so I think it works just fine. I even use it on the manual setting, because I didn't like the electric setting it has!! :rofl: All pumps claim they are better than the others for one reason or another... in the end, its really just what works for you. :thumbup: I bought this pump when pregnant with Ethan, so well over 6 years ago, probably approaching 7 now! Still works like a charm! :thumbup:

Re: sex! Catmummy, the last time we tried actual sex, I had the same problem. I actually yelped in pain when he penetrated and squirmed away from him. But its not like I was going to cancel the session because that's no fair to him :haha: and I certainly wasn't down for "other methods" at that moment in time, so I clenched my teeth and let him finish... but we haven't DTD since then and that was at least a month ago. I keep thinking that maybe we should try again, but omg... that FLIPPING HURT and I am SO not eager to try again only to find that it still hurts! He's mostly been left to his own devices, though there's been some "oral loving" a couple of times when I'm feeling especially guilty. :blush: I'm generally a sex-hungry fiend so this is weird for both of us. :nope:

Because of hormones and everything changing for delivery, apparently sex just starts hurting for some women in the third trimester. This didn't happen to me in either of the last pregnancies. :wacko: There are more positions you can try etc, but after one bad experience... its hard to find the desire to! 

AFM;
32 week appointment here in a few minutes... on here just killing time actually :haha: Nothing exciting this time that I'm aware of... just fundal height check, heartbeat check, and I'm on my way. Then I'll have an appointment at 34 weeks, and 36 weeks and then its every week until delivery. The end is coming up SO FAST!

Also I've been having more headaches lately, but I think its just exhaustion and maybe some dehydration. I TRY to drink enough fluid, but I know I don't. :dohh: I sleep really well at night, but I always feel like I could use another hour or two... pregnant + 2 kiddos is really, REALLY exhausting apparently!

And, does anybody have the magic spell to make your husband sit the heck down and discuss names?!? I think we've got the first name chosen but he will not even respond to me if I ask about middle names. So I just made a big list of middle names that I liked, thinking he could at least cross off the ones he didn't like... instead he just ignored that too. I'm starting to get stressed out! :wacko: I really do feel like we're running out of time, and people keep asking about names. I don't generally share our name choices anyway, but the more they ask about it, the more I think that we just don't have enough time left to only be at this stage. Sigh!

Oh, and can we talk #2s??? I started this pregnancy out with liquid #2s, and that sucked. Then that stopped and I was really nicely regular, which I was incredibly grateful for. Is it normal to suddenly be getting constipated at this stage? Even my coffee trick is only working like 1/3 of the time now. I often feel the pressure like I really need to go, so I hurry in and I can't get anything out. Its really frustrating. I figure it must be how she is sitting in there or something? :growlmad:


----------



## Twag

I have a Mandula breast pump and I also used to pump about 8oz from each boob when I was expressing with Elliot :thumbup:

Regarding #2's - I was also liquid to begin with and then constipated ever since with the odd day of it not being a battle to go otherwise I seem to be like a rabbit (poor rabbits) :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

I contacted Edgepark medical supplies, I am in Ohio and they handled everything! Contacted my insurance and everything for me!! They told me it would be covered and shipped it and I got it the next day, so I am not sure if they have a place like that in Chicago or maybe research edgepark medical, I think it's a nationwide company!!

My husband and I have sex still too, not as often BUT I did hear it does help induce labor lol so we will be doing it alot the next few weeks! hehehe Plus it's our 5 year anniversary on the 18th!! :)



Mimzy3 said:


> Amcolechii I'm in Chicago. I've herd you can get one from your insurance just not sure how to go about doing that? I have Blue Cross PPO would I still be able to get a free one?
> 
> Catmummy me and DH still BD regularly:haha:we just use LOTS of pillows to help get into a position that is comfortable. I just read an article on FitPregnancy.com yesterday that said its healthy to continue to stay sexually active throughout your entire pregnancy. Of course unless your doctor has told you otherwise. But I'm sorry it was painful for you and not a good experience:hugs: Maybe next time try using LOTS of different pillows and different positions :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I had a medal swing but it got loads of use as he wouldn't latch so was used every 2-3 hours for 3&1/2 months. I never got close to the amounts you ladies did but I think that was probably due to our start. It certainly never hurt me though. I have no nipple sensation at all for some reason. Yet another thing that made feeding harder.


----------



## Amcolecchi

OH I have Anthem Blue Cross Blue Shield ppo also!


----------



## catmummyof4

Aley thats exactly what im talking about!! It hurt soo bad was just grin and bare it luckily it had been a while so was sorted quite quick thank god haha! Does anyone get contractions after orgasm already cos i did and its made me a bit nervous to try again even on my own

and as for #2 i started with runny alllll the time now i feel like im pushing baby out hahaha x


----------



## littlesteph

catmummyof3 said:


> Hey ladies DHBH wat an amazing room i love it!!
> 
> Steph so glad your scan went well! I hav a new consultant now because my old one was a ba****d and his new clinics are weds instead what i was having the friday so my growth scan will be 2 weeks an 5 days after my last will they take that extra 5 days into account??
> 
> Mrs bump wow i cant believe she is a he! How many scans had you had??
> 
> Afm i was in hospital AGAIN yesterday with what turned out to be a stress induced migraine its been such a hard few months i cant wait until shes here!! X

thank you, I never see the same consultant, its really annoying, I've seen 3 different ones this pregnancy so far and only one I could actually understand, they all have very strong accents. 
they should take the 5 days into account. they go on how far along you are at the time of the scan.


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies, i'm hoping all will ok but consultants don't seem too confident. 


I tried nipple simulation with my second while bouncing on a gym ball, that did bring on contractions and got baby almost fully engaged. contractions soon stopped though. 

on the subject of 2s I think at one point I didn't go for nearly 3 weeks, omg I had the worse ibs pains when I finally did go, been every day since, they are a little soft sometimes even with taken iron tablets, sometimes hard because of the tablets.


----------



## Mimzy3

Lomelindi my husband also read The Birth Partner the first time around. I didn't hire a doula so he really was my birth partner. 

Are you or any of you other ladies hiring a doula? I'm not... I found I managed best on my own anyways. DH just helped me stay comfortable brought me water, played music, hot towels, ect. but when he tried to massage me or anything I just wanted to be left alone. I'm typically like that when in pain but other people really love the support of a doula.

Thanks for the info on the other pump I will look into it. I have a Medela as well and I could get up to 10 OZ from each breast when I would pump first thing is the morning! But I was a pumping machine :haha: I did get very sore breasts from the plastic flanges. I NEEDED to have either Earth Mama Angel Baby nipple butter or Olive Oil on my breast and all over the plastic flanges at every session. I tried multiple sizes and still always needed to have the flanges well lubricated. :wacko:

I do get Braxton Hicks contractions after an orgasm occasionally but they are harmless and painless, just a bit uncomfortable. But nothing to discourage me :haha: I get them every day anyways even without an orgasm :shrug:


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolecchi said:


> OH I have Anthem Blue Cross Blue Shield ppo also!

Thanks Amcolecchi! I could always use a free one for work too :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

DH was my birth partner and he will be this time really more just there for support I kind of just went into my own zone when in labour :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Instinctually I think I would of rather laboured on my own
I went totally into myself and didn't want to be touched or even talked to but everyone is different. I wanted dh there to see him born for him more than me. I like my own space when stressed.


----------



## Twag

Mrs_Bump said:


> Instinctually I think I would of rather laboured on my own
> I went totally into myself and didn't want to be touched or even talked to but everyone is different. I wanted dh there to see him born for him more than me. I like my own space when stressed.

exactly the same here :thumbup: I don't think I talked to DH the whole time I was in labour


----------



## Smile181c

I had my mum and DH there last time but this time it will just be me and my DH. My mum can be quite overbearing and she just stresses me out so I think we'll both cope a lot better with it just being the pair of us :thumbup:

Is anyone else feeling all touched out lately? I can't stand being touched! When anything brushes against me I just cringe :shrug: I think it's cause the baby is so active that I just feel like I'm pulled and poked all the time that I can't take any extra contact from anyone else!


----------



## lomelindi17

Yeah hubby is going to be my main support too, I thought of hiring a doula but my midwife team said it's probably not necessary since it will be 2 of them plus an assistant and they are very attentive. My mom is going to try to be there too so I might have her take pics and stuff. I'm hoping the Hypnobabies does most of the job of keeping me relaxed and low pain. The less stress the less pain!

Sex! This has been an emotional issue for me most of the pregnancy. It has been a little uncomfortable for me the whole time, I think my cervix became extra tender with all the bloodflow and it would really hurt if he hit it, so we've had to be careful with positions. But my sex drive decreased and I felt guilty for not doing it as often, but then he also stopped initiating it because he wanted to leave it up to me since he never knew if I was in the mood or feeling uncomfortable. Which was considerate of him but then left me feeling insecure like he wasn't attracted to me lol. That's the one thing I'd say has affected me emotionally, I haven't had any crazy mood swings or anything this pregnancy, but I did have a hard time coping with that change in our dynamic. He also told me his sex drive seemed to slow down a bit too and that he did look at me in a different light now, more as a mother and less as a sex kitten hahaha. I think I'm finally at peace with it and I just initiate whenever I feel the urge like once or twice a week and it seems to be enough for him. The last couple times though there was zero pain so that was a nice change! When it does hurt though, usually a position change would solve it, or sometimes I would need to be 'warmed up' a lot more and gradually as I relaxed more the pain would subside. Also my midwife said it is completely normal to have tightening/contractions/Braxton Hicks after an orgasm, and that it's actually really good for the baby and your uterus because it gets the baby used to the sensation of contractions. She said she's had a few clients say they would get big multiple orgasms often in pregnancy and then would get lots of contractions for like 15 mins afterwards, so she said if that's the case maybe try to tone it down a tad. But otherwise it's nothing to worry about! Also one more tidbit, semen is a fantastic natural source of prostaglandins which soften the cervix and help prepare it for birth, so lots of sex close to your due date will help efface and soften it up. Also the happy hormones from sex can help bring on labor when your body is ready. 

#2's - I was nice and regular the whole time but the last week it has started to slow down a bit. I think it's normal in this stage, I feel like I need tons of water just to keep things flowing lol!


----------



## lomelindi17

And yay 30 weeks today! 10 week countdown is on!!


----------



## Mimzy3

lomelindi17 the more turned on a women is the higher up her cervix moves. Its just a weird thing of the female anatomy. So that is why after a little "warm up" and once you relax and enjoy it, it doesn't hurt as bad.:thumbup: And I totally understand how the dynamic of the relationship changes and it can be emotional :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Happy 30 weeks and the double digit countdown :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny27

Littlesteph, I pray all goes well with your next scan.

Catmummy, So glad to hear you're felling better.

AFM, I ordered the Medela Pump in style from byramhealthcare.com. They did all the paperwork with my Dr. and Insurance. I have Blue Cross Blue Shield of Alabama.


----------



## Twag

:dohh: I am getting really impatient the next 7 weeks is really going to drag :wacko: okay possibly just the next 4 weeks as I stop working then and I am always happier when not at work :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm at work for another 5 weeks and I literally can't wait to finish. Working in an office is so uncomfortable. I'm dying to just lie around in leggins! :haha:


----------



## Maries_s

Hi!!

Hope everyone are doing fine!

I have my Glucose test tomorrow. Wish me luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Good luck for tomorrow &#127808;


----------



## littlesteph

good luck maries_s 

tried having sex last night, it just wasn't happening. I've never know it to hurt that much and feel so uncomfortable, it just felt like my cervix was taking a pounding. I think my cervix must have been low. I feel so sorry for hubby as its been awhile since we've been able to do it.


----------



## aley28

Its not my cervix that hurts me when we have sex, it feels like he's been taking those magical male enhancement pills and has gotten like 4 times too big and is stretching me out. Ouch!!

Things are officially rolling with getting the boys' room together, so I'm happy about that! We still haven't bought beds for them, so I'm going to end up moving the crib into that bedroom for a while, but whatever!! It'll be easier to paint the nursery with the crib out of there anyway :winkwink: I'm thinking of doing lavender or a light purple on the walls and getting some butterfly decals. I'm super into butterflies right now for some reason, so I'm taking that as a sign :blush:


----------



## Twag

Purple with butterflies sounds lovely aley :flower:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just had anethetist appt. Was fine but interesting. She said that they'd changed the guidelines and now they often tell women they have to get an early epidural. She said this wasn't necessary for me but it kind of shocked me they'd consider telling anyone they have to have an epidural. What happened to choice?


----------



## Twag

Mrs_Bump said:


> Just had anethetist appt. Was fine but interesting. She said that they'd changed the guidelines and now they often tell women they have to get an early epidural. She said this wasn't necessary for me but it kind of shocked me they'd consider telling anyone they have to have an epidural. What happened to choice?

Is this for C Sections Mrs Bump? If not then I thought you got to choose your method of pain relief :wacko:

Good luck for your scan tomorrow I hope you guys find out one way or the other :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Nope not for c sections for labour.
She was actually really positive and said that she doubted I'd need one as long as I avoid the gas and air as it's by far the most likely reason my labour was so long as severe dehydration makes labour very long and drawn out and the fact the epi stopped me vomiting and that he came 1 hour later was unlikely to be coincidental. She told me to drink lots during labour and opt for pethedin if required.


----------



## Mimzy3

mrs_bump sort of confused by what you were explaining about having to have the epidural? But yes you should drink 4 oz of water every hour during labor to stay hydrated. The uterus is a muscle and if you are dehydrated your muscles cramp which would make your uterus tired and make it more painful. 

I contacted two different sites about a breast pump. We'll see which one gets back to me first. Thanks ladies! It sure won't hurt to have an extra pump! :flower:

I got super sick after my lunch yesterday I was vomiting and had to go home from work. After I vomited up all my food that I had ate I had a pounding headache and my legs felt numb I laid down and fell asleep for two hours. When I woke up I still had a minor headache but otherwise felt fine. It was strange!:shrug:

These next couple months really are going to drag. I have to work till I pop. :wacko: My work just announced yesterday we are taking a company cruise to the Caribbean Jan 3rd all paid including our spouses. But I'm sure going to have my hands full with a two year old and a 2 month old on a cruise for 8 days! EKKK I'm trying to stay positive and be excited for it but I can't help be a little nervous at how stressful it might be too. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It's for ladies with higher bmis. Basically she said that over half the time she is now saying ladies have to get an epidural as soon as they get to hospital. She said in my case my BMI was misleading due to my height and build so she didn't think it would be necessary.


----------



## lomelindi17

Wow Mrs. Bump that is ridiculous they are pushing epidurals so hard!! I am a huge natural birth proponent and that makes me angry lol. So many women don't even know they have other options as it is without the hospital pressuring them on top of it. Epidurals come with a lot of risks that I don't think a lot of people even realize.

But yes, eat when you're hungry and drink lots during labor to keep your strength up, and empty your bladder every hour, helps move things along to get up and walk around and keeps your urethra from swelling up and needing a catheter. 

Marie_S good luck on your test! I still haven't been able to get ahold of my doctor to get my results, so it must not be anything pressing lol. 

Mimzy sorry you were ill! Maybe something you ate? My dh has a cruise in January too for his work, I've been going on it the last 2 years but skipping it this time. However it might not be too bad, you get all your meals cooked for you and don't have to do any housework! Lol might be a nice little vacation!

Aley your decorating idea sounds so cute! You should post pics when you're done


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I had one last time after 25 hours and severe dehydration, due to being constantly sick. My muscles were not in a good state at all and I couldn't keep fluids down. It worked he came out 45 minutes later. I think it was the right medical decision even though I was reluctant as it was preferable to c section and my body was in a terrible state but I'd never choose it from the outset, personally. This time I'm hoping to go into labour naturally and stay at home as long as possible.


----------



## Mimzy3

well no longer going on the cruise...baby must be at least 6 months old to board the plane. I'm really bummed because that was a free vacation for the whole family, we most likely won't get that again:cry: My mother says go and she would watch the newborn but I don't think I could leave my newborn for a whole week, I would have way to much anxiety about it.


----------



## aley28

Aw, Mimzy that sucks!! I couldn't leave my baby that young either. :hugs: Not even for a free vacation!!


----------



## Mimzy3

aley28 said:


> Aw, Mimzy that sucks!! I couldn't leave my baby that young either. :hugs: Not even for a free vacation!!

Right I wouldn't even be able to fully enjoy myself because I would be so worried about the baby!


----------



## Maries_s

I'm guessing that gllucose test went well.The result will be ready next Friday and Doctors appointment September 21st.


----------



## lomelindi17

Mimzy I've never heard of an airline requiring a baby to be 6 months old that's absurd! Which airline is that, maybe you could go on a different airline? People fly with tiny babies all the time.. I'm going to be flying to Florida in February and Scotland in April with the baby.. lol. Most airlines even have bassinets on board that you can reserve. You just pick a seat in the first row where the wall is in front of you and they usually attach to that wall. If you do a google search you can find which airlines have the best bassinet setups etc. I'd def check into that further!

Mrs Bump yeah it sounds like that was def the right choice for you last time to get the epidural when you did, I didn't meant to sound like they are always bad or anything, sometimes they are needed and helpful. I just don't like it when hospitals push them on people when they don't even need them and don't educate them fully, and I wish more people knew about the benefits of the natural approach.  

My brother's girlfriend was young when she had her child, and the hospital she was at continuously pressured her and were almost to the point of harassing her to get an epidural even though she was doing just fine. She had to basically fight to NOT get an epidural, which isn't exactly something you should have to do while you're trying to focus on your labor! It turned out after the baby was born when she saw her regular doctor he was shocked they were trying to do that to her because she apparently has some disorder in her spine that if they had given her the epidural she had a high risk of becoming paralyzed! Obviously didn't read her chart! So I'm a little hesitant to trust everything they say in a hospital lol!

AFM I finally got my test results back last night, passed the glucose test perfectly fine yay! Other tests showed my iron is lower than she'd like, and platelet count is a little on the low side, and my thyroid is doing ok but working a bit hard so she wants me to do a few extra things to support all that stuff. It's tough keeping up with all the vitamins and supplements and maintaining optimum levels of everything lol!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

We had our 3d scan. It was lovely even though he had his knees over his face and was fast asleep. We got a couple of half decent pictures. Definitely has my nose. More importantly we are now 100% sure it's a boy. Very clear evidence was seen and the tech seemed astounded anyone ever said girl. She said he wasn't just a boy but a very obvious one. It really was amazing seeing his little squishy face. This is the only scan he's ever slept through and the only one he's been in a bad position but that wasn't really the point for us, it was all about confirmation and bonding. It was the first time I've seen Dh smile since we were told he might be a boy. Just feeling really happy right now. Pic of my two boys attached. Yep they are pretty alike.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Twag

Gorgeous Mrs Bump and glad you got confirmation & dh is happy now:hugs:


----------



## aley28

Oh, I'm so glad that he's definitely a boy and that your DH might be coming around a bit, MrsBump! What a beautiful 3D too -- makes my 3D scan pics look like crap in comparison :haha: 

2 boys are just lovely... your DH will come around. :)


----------



## catmummyof4

Hello everyone glad everyones doing ok. I came in last night with red fetal movements il only feel her occasionly which is soooo not like her at all im on the ctg again cos i got scared felt 2 small movements but shes just nowtaken it off and said she could just b asleep (deffo not this baby) but the trace was lovely and thyl deffo scan me at some point today x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Catmummy it could just be baby's position. My son accidentally slammed a door handle into my bump on Saturday just before my scan. Baby went ballistic and changed position. He's now partially transverse and in a ball and his movements feel so much smaller. I didn't go for a trace because of the scan. I think it's because he's in a ball and can't get his legs out to kick properly. I'm still feeling just as many arm and elbow movements. Daniel got stuck a bit too around this time. At least this ones in a better position. Daniel looked like a breach baby because of how he was in the womb and he still has a bit of a wonky leg, although it gets straighter all the time.


----------



## aley28

catmummy, I'm glad you went in - hope everything is OK! I agree its probably just position, but still makes us worry!

I had an episode yesterday morning of reduced movement and I nearly went in. :wacko: Thought I hadn't felt her move for about 2 hours, and when I started trying all the tricks to get her to move, I got NOTHING. Finally had to place an ice pack directly on my skin right over her wee butt, and she started kicking. Placing the ice over her on top of my shirt got no reaction out of her. She finally gave me some good kicks about 30 seconds before I was going to load up and take myself to the hospital. I was very relieved! In this case I think she was just sleeping nice and soundly, plus I had been busy and distracted so I probably just missed any movements that she did have. She's not a super active little baby, so I fret a lot. Makes me miss the constant activity that Parker had... I never had to worry about him, because just wait 2 minutes and he'd move! :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

lome I had a typo I meant to type they won't let a baby under 6 months old board the boat, the cruise ship. The plane is not the problem. You're right they let little babies board planes all the time.

Mrs_bump I can see why DH might be having a hard time adjusting. If he was thinking you were having a little girl and was excited about it I think it's perfectly normal for him to feel a little disappointment and need some time adjusting to the fact that he won't be having a little girl. But I'm sure he will come around, maybe he already has now!:hugs: Are you guys planning on having more or is this your last baby? 

I also worry about movement too. I feel like this baby isn't as active as DS was.:wacko:


----------



## Twag

33 weeks pregnant and I am exhausted the next 4 weeks at work is going to be tough especially as I am going to have someone shadowing me :dohh:


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey guys update so its deffo not position both other ctgs wer ok but no real movements long story short im home now but carries on il be seeing her in a few weeks :cries: i am soso scared. Im putting a post in third trimester if anyone was interested see what experiances other people hav. Glad everyone else is ok xx


----------



## aley28

:hugs: catmummy, how scary!!!


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Catmummy


----------



## littlesteph

first day in about 2 3 weeks that baby has been moving round like he used to, maybe a little more then he used to. already been in 3 times for reduced movements, so they are keeping a closer eye on me and with his heart rate being a little all over the place, so have to keep a close eye on his movements. 
reached 30 weeks yesterday, today he has really been pushing down on my cervix. was thinking its a bit early for that.


----------



## Smile181c

I've been getting SO much pressure on my cervix (lots of shooting pains!) and bum recently, and it's only getting stronger! I feel like I could push her out already :haha: so uncomfortable sitting down all day at work but only have 5 weeks left :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Same smile under 4 weeks left at work for me and my maternity leave cover was meant to start today and hasn't bothered turning up and has gone off the radar - GREAT! :grr:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh dear! :wacko:


----------



## littlesteph

same here, getting lots of pressure sat on the loo. loads of shooting pain down there and can feel baby pushing down on my cervix. been getting period pains as well, still not due for a little under 10 weeks section in 9 weeks depending on baby's growth and my cord. So uncomfortable as well, don't go on mat leave till beginning of November.


----------



## catmummyof4

O bless u ladies i couldnt imagine having to work aswell as be this far along i feel for u xx


----------



## Mimzy3

I get a shooting pain every now and then on my cervix but not regularly. I get kicks in my ribs, (the left side) often in the evenings when I'm relaxing on the couch though :haha: 

I've been getting stronger braxton hicks contractions and having them more frequently now. I had a very strong one last night you could see and feel how hard my stomach was! DH was concerned that its too early for this but I told him its not. I don't think it is anyways? :shrug: They weren't painful just a bit uncomfortable. I have been drinking one cup of RRL a day too so maybe that is making my contractions stronger. 

My next appointment is tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to seeing what the scale says but hoping my fundal height has grown. I've been measuring 30 since 29 weeks! If its not I'm going to request a scan or something to make sure baby is growing okay.


----------



## Twag

I hope your little one has had a growth spurt and caught up

at my 31 week appointment I measured 29cm (had measured 28cm at 28 week appointment) and so I went back Tuesday and at 33 weeks I am now measuring 32cm :thumbup: so she caught up I hope your little one has too :hugs:


----------



## aley28

Definitely not too early for BH contractions, Mimzy! You get them earlier on after the first pregnancy... I've been getting them since like 15 or 16 weeks on this time, though they are picking up in frequency now. I had four or five last night in about a 90 minute window. They're annoying because I feel like I'm being squeezed :haha: But I also like having them because they remind me that things are gearing up towards popping this baby out, woohoo! :haha:

I hope your fundal height is measuring back on track! :flower:


----------



## TexMel

Hello, ladies! I am sorry I went totally MIA for the last month or more! Life has gotten really hectic, but not in a bad way. Time seems to be flying by at lightening speed!

I am in slight disbelief that I will be a mom in 9 weeks or less! I am so ready to hold my boy and kiss him and love on him. However, the nursery is not at all ready and we haven't had our showers yet, so we don't have any of the gear needed. We don't even have a single diaper yet. We have all of the furniture for the nursery, but the room has to be painted before we can put it all together and my husband is dragging his feet about the painting. Plus, we've taken a few different weekend trips lately, so it has eaten into our "free time." I am so blessed to be having not 1, but 3 showers in the next month, so I am sure we will get all of the essentials soon.

I am also being told I'm a little crazy, but I am planning on working up until my exact due date (nov 18). I know it's risky, but I currently don't have any reason to believe he will come early and I want as much time after birth to stay home. In my high-stress job, that could change though, we'll see.

No contractions yet (that I know of), and my dr never measures me. I go in tomorrow, so maybe I'll ask her why. I have my last scan Oct 1. Can't wait to see my boy again, seems like it has been forever!

I will try to be better about getting on here in the next couple months! Sorry for anything else that I missed!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am getting that pain too!! I AM SO DONE with this pregnancy lol I am hoping to go right at 37 weeks!!


----------



## lomelindi17

I've been having more BH too, feels like they are getting a little stronger too. All good exercise for the uterus!


----------



## aley28

TexMel, if its any reassurance!! :haha: I just moved my younger kid OUT of the nursery, but all his stuff is still in that bedroom. His bed, blankets, pillows, and clothes are in the other room now, but there's piles and piles of stuff left to go through. Then I have to wash walls, paint, sort through baby stuff, BUY baby stuff, and have a baby. And I'm 33 weeks. :haha: I don't figure I'll go before 38 weeks, and so long as I have the bassinet and car seat, none of the rest REALLY matters as I can do it after she's born... but yikes. So much to do, so little time! My husband is dragging his feet too ... I'm pretty sure I can handle all of it by myself, but it'll take so much longer if I have to. WHATEVER! At least I'm not just sitting on my butt all day, I guess... baby prep keeps me somewhat active. :winkwink:

I at least got the baby clothes that my sister gave me sorted into drawers in the nursery today, all except for the smallest ones, which I want to wash first. I will wash everything 3mos and bigger when we're much closer to needing it, so that it stays "fresh" lol. I HATE washing laundry right now (front loaders machines, its so hard for me to get stuff out of them!) ... but maybe if there are tiny little outfits to motivate me, I'll be happier to do it. :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

Had midwife today. bump measured 31cm i'm 30 weeks. I asked her about cord previa and explained the consultant mentioned it but didn't write anything about it in my notes, midwife said it was nothing to worry about as the cord moves. So it's not what I thought it was. She asked me if I have had any ichiness and I told her I had on my belly straight she said that would be the area we would be concerned about so she's done a blood test to check my liver function and said if it comes back with anything then we'll talk about it more. Apart from that it went pretty well.


----------



## aley28

That sounds like a good appointment overall, Steph! Measuring on track, and it sounds like the chord previa is not a problem :thumbup: Hopefully your blood test comes back good!


----------



## littlesteph

first good one in a while, hoping that the fact bump is on track means baby is growing well, find out on the 28th. 
thank you hopefully it won't be too long before I hear back


----------



## Twag

Steph sounds like a good appointment :thumbup: hope all is well at your scan on the 28th


----------



## catmummyof4

Morning everyone its my birthday today so i thought id say hiiii while its not all doom and gloom with me lmao xx


----------



## Smile181c

Happy birthday cat! Hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## Twag

Happy Birthday :cake: hope you have a nice day and your little lady is nice to mummy :hugs:


----------



## Maries_s

Happy birthday Cat! :cake: hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley I've been having BH contractions since before 20 weeks. I got them early with my first too. They are just a lot stronger now.:wacko:

Texmel I also am working up until I actually go into labor. I sit at a desk all day though so its not very straining. I did the same thing with DS I worked the day before he was born. He came at 38 weeks 3 days. 

Steph that is great news! So glad baby is measuring right on track:happydance:

I also don't have everything ready for baby and we are not having a shower. A girlfriend of mine offered to help organize one but I just feel like its asking to much from our friends and family. Since DS will be two on Friday so we just had one for him 2 years ago and DS's birthday party is Saturday so our friends and family will be coming with gifts for him. We have a lot of stuff we need already because they are the same gender and very close in age. Of course we will still need diapers and such though...

I'm going to start getting serious about getting the baby clothes washed, carseat, bassinet, and stuff ready in October. This month I've just been putting a lot of my energy into organizing my son's 2nd birthday party. 

oh and Aley I have a front loader, stacked washer and dryer and its a pain !! I totally understand :haha:

I will update after my appointment on if baby is measuring on track. Thanks for the well wishes :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Happy Birthday Cat:wohoo:


----------



## lomelindi17

Happy Birthday cat!! <3


----------



## aley28

Happy birthday Cat!!! :cake:

Mimzy, we aren't having a shower either. My SIL offered to throw me one, but I just don't know many people who would come to one anymore, as I quit working 6.5 years ago and all of my friends have moved out of town. Anyway, after Parker was born people still brought over baby gifts for him, so you may get similar. He got things for Christmas, even though he was all of 3 weeks old. :rofl: But it worked out well that way!

The washer/dryer... I usually have to make my kids unload them, because it about kills me to get into them. :blush: We bought them in February just before I got pregnant, and I did NOT foresee my belly to be a problem. Fortunately its a short term problem, and since this is the LAST BABY, I only have to suffer for a couple more months before I can get back to absolutely loving my laundry machines :rofl:

I threw some baby clothes in last night. Forgot to check them over for stains... the downside of second hand clothes I guess!! So I'll fold those ones up today and set any with stains aside so that I know to attempt to treat them and wash them again :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Happy birthday cat and so glad appt went well Steph.

I'm lucky my two year old loves helping mummy with laundry so my bending is minimised.


----------



## Maries_s

:blush: How can I deal with constipation? Ciruelax doesn't work anymore. :nope:


----------



## TexMel

I'm freaking out right now. My husband just found out that his department is getting outsourced. He is getting laid off in the next couple of months.

Worst. Timing. Ever. :sad2:


----------



## aley28

Tex, that's horrible :hugs: That is terrible timing!! I hope he can find a new job easily!


----------



## Mimzy3

Texmel I know easier said than done but TRY and not stress. Things will work out some way or another they always find a way too :hugs:

AFM: had my midwife appointment today and everything went great. I'm now measuring 34.. so one week ahead even! I'm so thrilled baby must of had a growth spurt :happydance: Oh and I gained 2lbs in 2 weeks which I'm okay with because I'm trying to stick to the 1lb/week guidelines. :thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

catmummyof3 said:


> Morning everyone its my birthday today so i thought id say hiiii while its not all doom and gloom with me lmao xx

happy birthday x


----------



## littlesteph

I haven't weighed myself in a few weeks. last time I had weighed myself I was 7 8lbs up from pre-pregnancy add that on to what I lost at the beginning and I've gained around 15lbs so well on track to gaining more then I did with my boys. defiantly think I've gained some more since I last weighed myself. Hoping that means this baby isn't going to be too big lol


----------



## TexMel

catmummyof3 said:


> Morning everyone its my birthday today so i thought id say hiiii while its not all doom and gloom with me lmao xx

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## catmummyof4

Thanks everyone had a really mundane day but thats just wat i wanted lol. More scans more bits nd pieces today it really exhausts me iv had lots more movements so im hoping itl b a quick one xx

O god texmel that timing is terrible i really hope he finds a job!!!!


----------



## aley28

I'm glad the movements have picked up some, cat!


----------



## littlesteph

catmummyof3 said:


> Thanks everyone had a really mundane day but thats just wat i wanted lol. More scans more bits nd pieces today it really exhausts me iv had lots more movements so im hoping itl b a quick one xx
> 
> O god texmel that timing is terrible i really hope he finds a job!!!!

So glad the movements have picked up x


----------



## littlesteph

i'm having reduced movements yet again. hoping he picks up tonight, he usually does. I've felt the odd movement and him sticking his foot out but that's about it. I know I shouldn't but i'm going to see how things go tonight as still need to try something ice cold and then phone in the morning if nothing.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Well done on the weight gain Steph. My weigh in is tmrw morning. I feel like my bump has become so much bigger in the last fortnight that I must of gained but I've been so sicky too.


----------



## catmummyof4

O god littlesteph with little troublesome babies like mine and yours we should go get checked straight away because something could happen! How r u feeling now?

mrs bump hav thy given u an estimate of how much baby weighs recently?

Afm shes been quiet again tonight but after seein th dr lady i did today she reasured me and now thinking about 36-38 week induction im quite scared. Iv heard they result in c section more often then bot at that gestation x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm up 2lb in 2 weeks, so happy about it because I've been trying really hard to eat more and it's not been easy. Still 5lb down from my starting weight but I'm happy to be gaining.
Catmummy he was over 5lb at 32 weeks which is a great weight. So as long as he's continuing with this at my 36 week scan and the blood flow is ok there is no reason they shouldn't let me go to term. Fingers crossed.


----------



## catmummyof4

Omg is 5lb at this point normal? Mine weighed about 3.7lb yesterday when i was scanned x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It's normal for me but I'm 5'11" and built like an amazon.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Ended up calling the hospital today. Had so much pain. Back pain has been evil but have also had lots of contractions, although they are irregular. Currently doing bath and paracetamol as advised. Hoping this works as otherwise I have to come in. I know preterm labour is a risk for low Papp-a but it was the one I always considered least likely. He's moving loads but has clearly dropped. The lady on the phone advised it could well be he just dropped quickly, let's hope so. I think it'll be alright.


----------



## aley28

Tell him he just has to hang on in there for 3 more weeks, MrsBump! :hugs: I hope you don't have to go in!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I hope so. Contractions are more obvious now paracetamol has killed most of the back pain. I'm also aware I have a high pain threshold from last time. I was quite happily chatting away going it does hurt a bit at 6cm.


----------



## littlesteph

catmummyof3 said:


> O god littlesteph with little troublesome babies like mine and yours we should go get checked straight away because something could happen! How r u feeling now?
> 
> mrs bump hav thy given u an estimate of how much baby weighs recently?
> 
> Afm shes been quiet again tonight but after seein th dr lady i did today she reasured me and now thinking about 36-38 week induction im quite scared. Iv heard they result in c section more often then bot at that gestation x

he's movements picked up a little last night and he was quite again today but I've been on the go all day so not had much chance to relax, he has moved but sometimes feels like he struggling to move if that makes sense.


----------



## littlesteph

oh gosh mrs_bump, hope he stays in a bit longer


----------



## Twag

Hugs MrsBump hope Ben decides to stay put a little longer x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

He's still inside but very low down. Contraction were every 5-10 minutes but then stopped. I have been losing plug today but really only noticed 3 tightenings all day which is good. Hopefully he will decide to stay in there a bit longer. He's still wiggling away quite happily but he's about 3 inches lower. It's so weird because my bump has moved down too and I've finally stopped feeling nauseous and can catch my breath way easier. So I guess this is lightening, never had that with Daniel. The way this is going I may not reach 40 weeks this time but hopefully I'll at least reach 37.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mrs bump hope he does not come to soon on you :hugs:


little steph hope your little baby keeps moving for you if in doubt get checked out :flower:


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey ladies we sound good dont we one problem after another il b glad when our times here and babes in our arms!! Mrs bump and littlesteph how u both getting on? 

Afm im bk in hospital with no movements and a lot of pain dunno whats goin on i hate this! X


----------



## CelticNiamh

catmummyof3 said:


> Hey ladies we sound good dont we one problem after another il b glad when our times here and babes in our arms!! Mrs bump and littlesteph how u both getting on?
> 
> Afm im bk in hospital with no movements and a lot of pain dunno whats goin on i hate this! X

hope your ok, keep us posted :hugs: take care x


----------



## catmummyof4

It hurts really bad from my belly button up to my ribs ever felt something like this? X


----------



## aley28

I've not experienced that, cat mummy - are you still in hospital? Have you asked about it?!? Hope you and baby are OK! :hugs:

MrsBump, I'm glad he's stayed put, I hope it was just a false start and he intends to stay put for 3 more weeks. :flower: Being able to breath easier must be nice though :haha: When Parker dropped out of my lungs, I then felt like I was carrying him between my knees though, so I don't know that its really any better. :haha:


----------



## Twag

Catmummy - hope you are okay and being looked after in the hospital how scary :hugs:

LittleSteph - hope baby picks up for you :hugs:

Mrs Bump - Wow Ben is keen to arrive eh? glad the breathing & sickness have eased up but hope he decides to stay put a little longer

AFM - 34 weeks and little miss was very quiet on Saturday but yesterday and Saturday night she just didn't stop moving but OMG she feels so low down the pressure on my pelvis is unreal front & back I am now definately walking with a waddle and my pelvis feels like it is breaking in two :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

catmummyof3 said:


> It hurts really bad from my belly button up to my ribs ever felt something like this? X

sounds very painful will they do a scan :hugs:hugs::


----------



## catmummyof4

They say its my gallbladder again so on v strong medication :( cant wait to hav her here cx


----------



## CelticNiamh

catmummyof3 said:


> They say its my gallbladder again so on v strong medication :( cant wait to hav her here cx

hope your feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear that catmummy how is your LO doing?


----------



## Sunny27

Hope you feel better soon Catmummy.


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs Bump glad Ben is still cooking:thumbup:
Twag that sounds terrible, good thing we are almost there! :hugs:


AFM: I had my son's 2nd birthday party this weekend and we did a Maternity shoot with the family. It was a great busy weekend. But boy were my feet killing me at night. And I had the WORST cramp in my left calf at night time! I don't remember my feet hurting like this with DS although my feet were actually more swollen when I was preg with him. How bout you ladies anyone else have foot pain and leg cramps? 

I had a couple pretty intense contractions this morning. They were mainly in my back. Which is common for me. I had to stop getting ready and lay down for a bit till one passed. After the last one I told myself okay if I have another I have to call the midwife. But they went away so that was a relief!:wacko:


----------



## aley28

catmummy, you'll feel so much better when you can get the gallbladder out. All the pain I had when I was passing gallstones was in my back though, up in my ribcage. And lots of vomiting for me. But it was a night/day difference within hours of getting the damn thing out! :hugs:

Mimzy, I've got foot pain and leg cramps! :growlmad: My foot pain is not from standing too much, I don't think... its joint pain and I have no idea what brought it on, but its been lingering for a week now. Its irritating :haha:

My calves cramp up at night if I so much as think about moving them wrong. Massively annoying, and painful!! I've had a couple of cramps that go so hard that they make my muscle sore for a day or two after :nope:

AND I had swelling in my feet last week, but its gone down again now. Nothing extreme, and just looking at my feet you couldn't really see that they were swollen... but my sandals were pinchy tight, which gave it away. Anyway, that's gone for now, but we'll see how long that lasts. :wacko:

I'm trying to drink lots more water to see if it helps with the various issues - from constipation to the cramping to the swelling. Seems to be helping, except with the leg cramps... gonna try some magnesium for that, I think.


----------



## Twag

I have been getting foot cramps, odd shin cramp and calves but also randomly my index finger on my left hand cramps :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

These Braxton hicks suck. It seems like everytime I vaguely exert myself or baby gets really active they start and they're getting more painful too. Will see what midwife says on Thursday.


----------



## Twag

I have been having these too Mrs Bump when I get up and walk around from my desk or sorting out Elliot etc I get these painful BH where I have to stop and my whole bump goes rock solid :wacko:
I am fully hydrated too (my urnine sample for my midwife today was clear like water) so it isn't that :shrug:

Hope it isn't Ben trying to make an early appearance Mrs Bump :hugs: - are you still working at the moment or have you stopped now?


----------



## littlesteph

Got to work yesterday after getting pains all morning to be told I shouldn't really be there, stayed anyway, got back from work and phoned triage as his movements hadn't been great either, after 2 hours of being at the hospital they admit me, baby is fine, they did a scan this morning, growing nicely, they still don't know what is causing the pain. Its all across my bump and sharp pains along the bottom of my bump and c section scar. Still in hospital now. Got to wait for the doctor to see me. Had bloods taken last night, and my iron levels have come back as 9. Didn't know they were that low.

Hope all you ladies are doing ok


----------



## Maries_s

Catmummy: Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
LittleSteph: Hope baby and you are ok. :hugs: Are you still in the hospital? Did they find the cause of the pain?

Tomorrow I'm going to take my 3hr glucose test because I not passed my 1hr glucose test. 

31 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

LittleSteph - hope all is okay with you and baby :hugs:

Good luck for your 3 hour GD test


----------



## aley28

I hope everything is OK, steph :hugs:

Good luck with your 3 hour GD test, Marie_s!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG I have been getting these cramps too!! It's nice to hear because I thought I was going crazy hahaha



Twag said:


> I have been getting foot cramps, odd shin cramp and calves but also randomly my index finger on my left hand cramps :wacko:


----------



## aley28

Appointment for me today! Nothing exciting - bump measures at 35cms, and baby heartbeat was like 145. :cloud9: Only gained about 1 pound since 2 weeks ago too, so I'm happy with that! :haha:

My next appointment is 36 weeks, October 7 ... and they start checking my cervix at that one! Then I go in every week. OMG... the end is near! DYING to see what/if I'm dilated at all at 36 weeks. :haha: With Parker, my cervix was so high at 36 weeks that he couldn't even touch it, then at 37 weeks I was dilated to a 4, where I stayed until 39 weeks when I went up to a 5. Is each labor radically different from the one before, or can I expect latent labor for a month again this time?? :haha:


----------



## Mimzy3

aley28 said:


> Appointment for me today! Nothing exciting - bump measures at 35cms, and baby heartbeat was like 145. :cloud9: Only gained about 1 pound since 2 weeks ago too, so I'm happy with that! :haha:
> 
> My next appointment is 36 weeks, October 7 ... and they start checking my cervix at that one! Then I go in every week. OMG... the end is near! DYING to see what/if I'm dilated at all at 36 weeks. :haha: With Parker, my cervix was so high at 36 weeks that he couldn't even touch it, then at 37 weeks I was dilated to a 4, where I stayed until 39 weeks when I went up to a 5. Is each labor radically different from the one before, or can I expect latent labor for a month again this time?? :haha:

How long was your labor? Your contractions didn't start till you were already 5cm dilated?! Thats considered active labor already. It took me over 14 hours of intense contractions coming less than five mins apart...till I even reached 4 1/2 cm then the second half of labor from then to fully dilated was only 2 hours. :wacko:

I think they say all labors are different just like all pregnancies are. But I've also heard that it gets easier and fast the second, third time around.


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, I actually ended up being induced last time, at 40+3!
I was 4cms from 37 to 39 weeks, then 5cms from 39 weeks to when they started me on the pitocin. I was induced because he had a heart arrhythmia and I decided it was better to have him out rather than wait for natural labor to start. He was born 7 hours after the pitocin drip was started.

But from 36 weeks on with him (maybe 35 weeks? can't recall for sure), I had contractions every evening. They'd start around 6p when I was cooking dinner, and then I'd get them for longer and longer every evening. But they all felt like Braxton Hicks. :wacko: At like 38 weeks, I started timing them ... I'd get them for like 2 hours every night, and then they'd just stop - and walking, squats, nipple stimulation, etc never really made them stronger/closer together.

When I went to the hospital that morning to be induced, the nurse didn't believe me when I said I was dilated to a 5. Then she checked me, and I was dilated to a 5, and I was definitely not in active labor. :haha:

I only know of one other person this has happened to -- with her 3rd baby, she was in latent labor for ages, and she dilated all the way to an 7 before she went into active labor. If it hadn't happened to me, I wouldn't believe it could happen at all. :haha:

I just wish I knew if I can count on it happening again, or if this baby is going to be way different! I also had no pain with Parker until 7cms, and at most those were "groan worthy", but not really "I have to concentrate on breathing" type. Waters went at 9cms with him, and THEN it hurt! :haha: (Probably because I then panicked lol)

I am really, REALLY excited for labor and I have been since my BFP excitement wore off. And I mean I'm excited for the actual labor, not just the joy that comes in seeing your baby after. My biggest fear is that I'll go into labor at home and not realize it until the baby is crowning or something, that's how pain-free my labor was last time. :rofl:


----------



## lomelindi17

Aley I am super excited for the actual labor too, really looking forward to the experience lol! Bet not many people say that!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

This time I have no expectations about labour. I did last time and after it all went wrong I felt guilty. Even though they were telling me it was a medically recommended epidural and it worked medically there is still a part of me that feels guilty. So this time my only plan is to avoid gas and air and hope that sorts out what went wrong last time. That and insist they let me drink.


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley that is nuts! But you're so very lucky that you basically had a pain free labor. Mine was painful that's for sure...all 16 hours with no drugs!!:wacko: And I tend to have a very high pain tolerance. But it was ALL back labor. 
I'm not looking forward to it again:blush:. First time around I was very excited this time not so much. A part of me is excited because I think I'll be a little more prepared this time around and maybe it won't take as long and maybe I'll get the water birth I was planning for last time. But then I think about how painful it was and how the whole time I was just hoping it would be over with soon. I'm hoping I don't have back labor this time but I'm not sure if that is something some women just experience with all their labors or not:shrug:

MrsBump I understand the disappointment you felt. I got my natural birth but there was A LOT of things that didn't go as I had hoped. I wanted a water birth, I didn't want to give birth on my back, I had an episiotomy, ect I for sure felt disappointed on how my labor turned out at first. So like you this time around I'm trying to not have such high expectations. They say your birth plan is just a plan and to not expect it to go exactly as you 'planned' and I've definitely learned that, that is true.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

The only thing that gives me hope is the anaesthetist I had to see read my notes and said she doubted I would have the same experience as it seemed the problems were caused by severe dehydration which was caused by gas and air making me vomit profusely and poor advice not to drink.


----------



## aley28

LomeLindi, I get it - I totally do!! I was excited for the experience of it the first time around, now I'm excited to experience it again. Also, I'm excited that labor = the end of pregnancy and I am SO over pregnancy. :rofl:

MrsBump - they refused you water?!? OMG. I'm packing snacks in my hospital bag this time, in case of another induction as they won't let you eat anything during labor. :growlmad: They let me have stuff to drink last time, but maybe I should pack a water bottle too. :roll:

Mimzy, I've been lucky not to experience back labor. I thought back labor was caused by baby being back-to-back (or "sunny side up" :haha:)?? I have no idea if that's true. I hear back labor is the worst though :(


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I was allowed one sip of water every half hour for 23 hours during which time I was being so sick. Basically all my muscles seized up.


----------



## Twag

I am looking forward to labour again also so odd ha ha
I have back labour too but not back to back baby but all my af pains used to always be in my back too


----------



## Twag

My 34 week appointment bump was measuring 32 weeks :-\ heartbeat was all good &#128522;
Next appointment 36 weeks on 6 Oct &#128077; but stays every 2 weeks then until baby arrives and they do not check you until you are overdue boo :(


----------



## Smile181c

I'm still not on fortnightly appointments until 34 weeks :( boo! But that's only from next week so not toooo long to wait.

I'm looking forward to labour if only because it means I won't be pregnant anymore :haha: I'm so ready to have it over and done with now!


----------



## Twag

Just realised only have possibly 3 more midwife appointments left :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My midwife appts are 36, 38 & 41. Really makes me anxious as I'm starting to fear going overdue. If I get to 40 weeks I ideally want a rescan to check the placenta and then induction at 41 if I get that far. I'm so scared of a repeat of last time plus with that 3 week gap when do I get a sweep?


----------



## Smile181c

I have one at 34, then consultant at 36, midwife at 37/38 (they'll decide depending on what consultant says) then 40 I think :)


----------



## Twag

Yes Mrs Bump just checked mine and it is 36, 38, 41!!! but I think I am going to ask for 40 weeks as I want sweeps etc I do not want to be waiting until 41 weeks that is redic! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Well now I don't even get a 36 week appt so fat chance of me getting an extra one at 40 weeks. My midwife is like stone she doesn't even try and sympathise with me. Had a high blood pressure reading and trace of protein but then had a normal one 10 minutes later. She wants me to go in for a recheck on Sunday but I'm freaking out after what happened last time, but she didn't seem to care. Normally I just accept how shit the antenatal care is here but today I'm really hacked off.


----------



## Twag

Really Mrs Bump so when is your next appointment (other than the one Sunday) not until 38 weeks? that is redic!

So sorry your antenatal care is so shocking!! I am really lucky my normal midwife really listens to my concerns and tries to ease my worries!

I hope the high BP and protein trace are nothing to worry about (those are signs of Pre-E aren't they?) what was your BP?


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Apparently she's oversubscribed so can't justify seeing me at 36 weeks. So 16th October will be my next one.
It was 138/90 the first time and then 132/80 just 10 minutes later. The thing is my placenta failed with no symptoms last time so obviously this has worried me. Plus my mum and sister both had preeclampsia and my sister also developed hellp syndrome and the low Papp-a thing is also a risk factor. 
Ben was kicking away with a good strong regular heart beat which is wonderful. As I suspected he's popped back out my pelvis again and swung to the right side. Trying to concentrate on that and look up ways to get him to the left again.


----------



## Twag

That is high I would have thought at this stage and with your history and family history they would take it more seriously!! Can you go to antenatal ward and get them to check you out?

Oversubscribed that is awful!!! :nope: 

Glad Ben was kicking about nicely and had a good strong HB :hugs: bummer he has moved back on that ball?


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, it seems like a shit excuse for not seeing you, seeings as you are concerned (for good reason!) and at this point you really ought to be seen more often anyway?!?! I guess the best you can do is go to the hospital any time any tiny little thing concerns you, maybe then they will take you more seriously? :hugs:

I hope Ben doesn't give you any scares and you go into natural labor right at full term so that you can get him out safe where you can snuggle him :flower:


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey ladies mrs bump sos ur antenatal care is so shocking that bp isnt high for me what is yours usually? 

Afm im in hospital with the gallbladder pain again (since sunday cant remember if i told u or not) but its sooo bad now iv been on oramorph and iv paracetamol and pethadine to try control it. Theyv decided to induce at 34 weeks - next sat!! I cant wait sooner shes out sooner i can get rid of this gallbladder xx


----------



## Twag

Hugs catmummy


----------



## aley28

Catmummy, are you in hospital until she's born then?? 34 weeks! EEK! Are you getting the steroids etc? And when do you get the gallbladder out? I would imagine they'd want to do that immediately afterwards, but I dunno!

Anyway - I'm a little jealous you'll get to meet your baby girl so soon, but I also am happy that you'll get your gallbladder out and get to feeling better soon. :thumbup: Gallstones are worse than childbirth, at least in my experience, and I didn't get them until AFTER pregnancy... I cannot even imagine being pregnant on top of having gallstones. One can be miserable enough without the other :hugs:


----------



## Maries_s

I came for my glucose test results. What I read is that I have GD It's not official until Monday that's when my Doctor is going to read the results. I'm worried right now. I feel like I'm in some kind of limbo until Monday.

catmummy :hugs: Hopes everything goes well!


----------



## littlesteph

Got let out yesterday. everything with baby is fine, they are happy with his growth and have estimated his weight to be around 3lbs 13oz. I've also been diagnosed with SPD and have been signed off of work for a week. so when i'll go back i'll have 2 weeks before I go on leave. been given co-codamol but can't take them if its just me and the boys because of how they make me feel. have consultant Monday so going to ask about an earlier C-section.


----------



## catmummyof4

Marie thats a late diagnosis! I hope u r ok must b scary with gd.

afm its getting harder to breath but im hoping that i can get on top of th meds today and feel bit more comfy x


----------



## Amcolecchi

catmummy- I am sure you are super excited to meet your baby girl!! good luck with labor and getting your gallbladder out!! Let us know how you do!!! Hope it goes well!


----------



## aley28

I am in the worst mood EVER. :growlmad: And I feel like its been building up for days, I just want to break things. :wacko:

I've been crying a TON lately, anybody else?? I just feel so overwhelmed with housework and dogs and children and pregnancy and my husband is always gone working overtime... I just don't feel like I can cope anymore and therefore I'm having complete emotional breakdowns over the dumbest things, like having to light charcoal for dinner on the grill or because I dropped YET MORE STUFF and have to bend over and pick it up. I don't think I've cried this much in the last 3 years combined. :wacko:

Also, it seems like this is setting in early and I don't know if I should be concerned or not -- for the past several days I've been having really random diarrhea (apologies, TMI!!!) ... Everybody else in the house has or is getting over a cold/cough/laryngitis, but as far as I know, nobody else is having diarrhea. I do not seem to have caught the cold that's circling through the house (knock on wood), so I guess my #2s is not bug-related. Yesterday I was getting bad cramps all across the lower half of my bump, and my BHs are picking up in frequency too.

I nearly called the doctor yesterday to ask about it, as these almost seem like labor signs to me, but I just had way too much running around to do, and then the cramping stopped anyway so I quit fretting.

I dunno - should I be worried? Not had any issues so far today with contractions, cramping, or liquid poo. I tried to check my cervix yesterday (just figuring if its low/opening then I would KNOW to be worried) and it was out of reach, which I think is a good sign still. I've never ever ever had preterm labor scares, and I've not gone into labor on my own either, as both my kids were induced. I just don't know what to think. Drink more fluids and sit on my butt more, sure, but anything else?

I'm hoping its all just a sign that I had a light tummy bug, that the cramping was bowel related, and that its passed now. Or perhaps that my body is just gearing up for its Big Job in about 3 weeks time. I still don't really have any type of intuitive worry that she's going to come preterm, which is why I think I wasn't more worried yesterday. I feel very much that she's going to come at 38/39 weeks... and after my gut being right on so many things about pregnancy every time I've been pregnant, I'm learning to trust it. (Perhaps that is absurd!)


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aley-I had bad cramping and I was like omg is this braxton hicks, it felt so much like labor but just not as intense but then I went to the bathroom (I was constipated) and I was fine! BUT I have had excruciating diarrhea too and had terrible cramps with that. So it could have been a bug or something you ate! I wouldn't worry too much about that but you are right in being close to the due date so it's confusing to know which is which! And don't worry about being emotional! It's your 3rd pregnancy so your body is full of hormones, you know?


----------



## Maries_s

Catmummy: I guess it was a late diagnosis but when doctor ordered the first glucose test in my first trimester everything was good. I don't know yet what my doctor is going to say about the result until Monday. I hope Doctor tells me that the results are not as out of control yet.

So sorry that you're having a bad day Aley28. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## catmummyof4

Aww aley :hugs: sounds crap!! As for the runny poos and cramps i think it might just have been a slight bug that you got and being so active will trigger braxton hicks. I have 3 kids and a partner (so 4 kids really) at home so im not going to waste my breath by saying slow down cos that just wont happen but hav u tried turning it into a game like when u drop something one of the kids pick it up. When im at home i literally cant get to the floor at all so even my nearly 2 yr old helps tidy and clean as and when i need it. Hope ur feelin bit better if not go to gp and speak to him about antinatal depression i got it with my second and it sucks bigtime x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Glad I pushed for an extra check today. Bp is now 128/90 so still marginal but these reading are very high for me. My booking bp was 110/70 which is pretty normal for me. Given that I have almost every risk factor for pre eclampsia you can have they have now done bloods and I should get the results tmrw. She is also now giving me an appt this week. I'm glad they're taking it more seriously although I obviously wish it wasn't happening. I'm not a betting woman but I think this probably is preeclampsia the odds of me getting it were always high. I've followed all their advice but low pappa, previous placenta failure, sge baby last time, both mother and sister having preeclampsia, overweight and issues with blood generally. The odds were never in my favour.


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, I'm glad they're taking you more seriously now!! I hope its not Pre-E, but at least they are running the test and will hopefully give you better care now. :hugs:

catmummy - I don't think its a tummy bug. I feel fine in all other ways, but I'm still pooping, and it'll be going on a week like tomorrow I think. :growlmad: The cramping across my bump hasn't come back which is good. I had such a long phase of latent labor with Parker, with the BH's coming on every night for weeks and weeks and never leading to anything... I just feel like that's what is happening now, too. Just my body gearing up some. Though my dog is acting completely weird around me, so maybe there's more to it than I think? :haha:

I had a horrible time with myself yesterday - I'm just an emotional basket case. :roll: My 6 year old is giving me a hell of a time these days... he seems to be realizing that there's a baby coming, and is lashing out at me a bit. He's not being horribly mean or anything, he's just on his worst behavior when he's alone with me and he's constantly trying to push my buttons. He even said yesterday that he's really angry with me, he just doesn't know why. I think this is a good portion of my issues, as up to now he's been so excited about the new baby and he's generally a very good kid and easy to get along with. I'm just trying to puzzle out now how to handle it, I guess.

I also thought yesterday that I might have some depression going on. Having realized that, I can try my usual tricks to snap myself out of it. Its also approaching winter, so seasonal depression is a real issue for me. Time to put away my sunglasses and get out my vitamin D supplements, I guess, since I can't do the intense exercise sessions that are my usual feel-good option :haha: If its not better by my next appointment, I'll definitely bring it up with my doctor though :thumbup:


----------



## missmayhem

Hi ladies hope you are well. I really need to do a catch up but struggling to find time


----------



## littlesteph

mrs bump glad they are taken you more seriously.

aley sorry your having such a hard time at the moment, hope you feel better soon.


I've been getting quite a lot of pains lately, i'm not sure if its because of the spd or where hes getting lower. today he's been pretty low, had a painful Braxton hick early but at the same time could feel a pressure on my cervix like he was trying to push his way out. keep feeling a leakage down below but nothing seems to be coming out so a tad confused by that. hoping he holds off till 37 weeks at least, as much as i'd love for the pain to be over i'd rather my baby be born healthy and have no admission to nicu


----------



## WantaBelly

missmayhem said:


> Hi ladies hope you are well. I really need to do a catch up but struggling to find time

^
^
What she said!


----------



## catmummyof4

Heyhey has anyone else noticed that we try soo desperately to get pregnant feel like poop firs trimester nothing much to say second trimester and third is full of pain and moaning hahaha y do we do it to ourselves lmao xxxx


----------



## SweetV

^That's why I try so hard not to complain. I asked for this, I wanted this and I am so so close!!


----------



## Twag

Glad they are keeping a closer eye on you Mrs Bump :hugs:

Aley sorry you are suffering so much hun :hugs:

Not long left now ladies we can do it GROUP :hug:


----------



## Sunny27

Not long ladies!!!! I'm so ready to meet my little lady. Baby shower is this 10/3. I can't wait, I just want baby to be here already.


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley I'm not positive but I don't think having diarrhea for over a week is a sign of impending labor. I've only herd of you having diarrhea right before or during labor.:shrug: I also have been emotional but trying my best to keep it in. I've had moments when I've felt like crying for no good reason too! :wacko: Just so frustrated and for no real reason. 

Cat hope baby girl is okay and your delivery goes well. :hugs:

MrsBump glad they are taking you more serious now, that sounds scary.

I have a midwife appointment Friday, 35 weeks. Then I think i'll go every week. They have us go every week starting at 36 weeks. 

I'm still having strong BH contractions they make me feel like I'm going to pee myself :haha: my stomach goes rock hard! I've been having trouble sleeping at night too even though I'm so tired its like I have insomnia. I just laid in bed for over two hours the other night trying to fall asleep :dohh: 

But other than that I'm hanging in there... no real aches or pains. And I know this is my last pregnancy so I'm just trying to enjoy these moments and I know when baby comes I will get no sleep, so enjoying my sleep when and while I can :thumbup: My coworker just said today that I'm making this third trimester look easy LOL her sister is a due a week after me and is miserable. So I guess I will continuing counting my blessings. :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, I agree -- at this point, I think its just a weird hormonal thing or something, but unrelated to labor. I had killer diarrhea for weeks after my BFP and I never did struggle too badly with constipation this time around. :shrug: Who knows??? I'd rather have diarrhea than be unable to go though, so I'm just gonna roll with it :haha:

My BH's have let up a little bit it seems like ... perhaps just because it was the weekend and we managed to not do very much since DH is sick. So I was able to sit on my butt as much as I wanted, and that was a welcome relief! :haha: Had a couple of good ones this morning while walking through the preschool with Parker, so I dunno. :shrug:

I have a strong suspicion that this baby is coming in about 3 weeks. Please be right, gut feeling! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My liver and platelets are both in normal range so I do not currently have preeclampsia. Hugely relieved but still scared. It almost feels like a form of PTSD. I can't talk about what happened with Daniels birth without crying. I don't think I ever dealt with it really. I know that once I have Ben home I'll be ok but until that happens I don't think I will be. I'm pretty sure the midwife thinks I'm depressed but I'm not I'm just scared that Ben will be as ill as Daniel was but not as strong as he is. Daniel is freakishly strong. Even with blood sugars levels that should of put him in a coma the doctor declared him the strongest baby of the week and hence refused to believe anything was wrong. She actually said she was only running tests to stop us being so paranoid. Then he was rushed to the nicu. So I don't trust the hospital.


----------



## aley28

That's a relief that you don't have pre-e at least, MrsBump. Your hospital sounds like absolute crap though :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Sorry about your hospital experience Mrs Bump but glad it isn't pre-e :hugs:

I had some painful BH this weekend when walking ouch


----------



## Maries_s

*False alarm!*
I don't have gestational diabetes!! Everything seems good, I'm not dilated yet. My doctor is going to see me in two weeks in that appointment he are going to check the weight of my little girl and then is going to start the appointments weekly. 

BTW: I didn't know that checking if I'm dilated it was going to hurt a little bit! Anyway, doctor predicted that I would have a good labor because I didn't complained at checkup. :thumbup:

I'm feeling very exhausted lately and I still have a lot of work to do for my classes and have not started to do the hospital bag! Somebody else feeling tired?

Anyway, I prayed so much for this pregnancy and waited so much that I can't complain about. I'm very happy of me being pregnant that I compensate all the pain with that happiness. Is worth it! 

Mrs_Bump: Glad that you don't have Pre-E


----------



## DHBH0930

Working on catching up with you all! I've been so crazy busy! I have an Etsy shop where I sell crocheted hats and with it now turning into fall, EVERYONE is ordering hats, I've been making 3 a day to keep up, and that keeps my hands super busy, so not much time on my phone. Also means less constant snacking haha! Haven't weighed myself, I was hoping to not go over 200, I was 193ish last I checked. I think I went over, but at this point I can't change it and would rather just not know...

Also been doing some more nesting, cleaning, organizing, etc when I get a chance. It's getting scary real how soon she is coming! 8 weeks to go!!! Gotta make the one size cloth diapers in have for her on the smallest setting, clean and insert the infant carrier, pack hospital bags, put towels under the fitted sheet (my water broke in bed last time and the towels saved the mattress) etc. Nothing major, but the little things add up here and there. Got the swing out and set up, need to pull out the bassinet. I want it out early so DD1 gets used to them being out.

I'm physically pretty uncomfortable, but nothing unbearable. Acid reflux is under control if I take my prescription. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## aley28

Great to hear from ya, DHBH!! You sound busy! :haha: Which is good though - keeps time moving along I think :)

Marie_s, very glad to hear that you don't have GD! :happydance: Must be such a relief for you!
I've never found cervix checks to hurt, though I am surprised that you've had one this early? My doctor doesn't start checking until 36 weeks, only checks before that if there is a LOT of contractions going on. Anyway - my dr is also incredibly gentle and even PAP smears don't hurt when he does them, so :shrug: But if you have to get your membranes stripped at the end - THAT can be mega uncomfy :haha:

I'm also exhausted, but keep attributing it to having 2 kids already. Also my sleep is starting to deteriorate... waking up more often to flip over and to pee. It was bound to happen eventually I guess. :haha:

I've not packed my hospital bag. I've not even purchased anything I'll need for postpartum. I did feel like I had plenty of time, but suddenly I don't feel that way anymore. :haha: So I suppose I should do that next weekend...




Today I was walking in to get my son from preschool and another mother, who was heading out with her son, stopped and asked how much longer I have to go. My EDD is Nov 1, but I just tell everybody I'm due Halloween, because that seems closer :rofl: Well anyway - this lady asks, I tell her Halloween, her eyes get big and then she burst into laughter, mumbled something, and walked off! 

I've never been laughed at (toward? Hm...) for saying how much longer I have left. So weird, and really it felt a bit rude. I just can't imagine having that reaction to somebody telling me they still have a month or so of pregnancy left. :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

So. Many. Braxton. Hicks :hissy: 

So fed up of them now! Everything is uncomfortable and I'm constantly tired. I'm one of those stereotypical pregnant women that do nothing but moan their way through their last trimester :haha: I've just had enough now!! How do I still have 6 weeks left?!?


----------



## CelticNiamh

That is so rude! aley :growlmad:

I have lots still to get for my hospital bag so must do that this weekend and try get it done then I need to sort out my room so I feel ready for baby :flower:

Not today though, woke up with a pain in my chest and a cough and just feel like I could crawl back in bed today and do nothing :flower: if I still feel this bad later I am going to the doctor :dohh:

Hang in there ladies we are nearly there :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Aley that is so rude :grr: how dare she!!

Seriously need to pack my hospital bags think that will be this weekend's job :thumbup:

I am so tired I seem to not sleep more than a couple of hours at night and it is really getting to me! :(

BUT under 5 weeks left now :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I've had ppl laugh with me about my Halloween due date but not at me. What a rude woman.

Last week at work this week then I have my consultant appt Monday and then my time to make everything nice. I've done the essentials but not properly nested yet.


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't even dug my hospital bag out of the cupboard! Might make that a job for this weekend too - perfect excuse to write a new list :haha:


----------



## Twag

Yeah I have had people laugh about a Halloween due date but not at me :shrug: but then I give a good b1tch face :haha:

I am not even sure which bag I am going to use for babies hospital bag :wacko: also have DS's bag to sort out!

Yay Mrs Bump for last week at work! this is my 2nd to last week in the office and then I have a week wfh :dohh: I am soooooo done now tho!


----------



## littlesteph

smile: I am the same at the moment, in so much so uncomfortable, lots of Braxton hicks and now started loosing bits of my plug. still have 7 weeks to go. if they get him out at 39 weeks.


----------



## littlesteph

my hospital bag was done till I ended up in hospital last week and hubby just grabbed stuff from my bag rather then sort out an over night one for me, oh well just means going through it and re packing it so I can make sure I have everything back in there.


----------



## Mimzy3

Marie I also never found cervical checks to hurt and shocked he checked you already at 32 weeks?

Aley so strange I would wonder what she was laughing at too!:shrug:

I'm also exhausted because I have been having insomnia at night time. I can't seem to fall asleep than I wake up multiple times a night to turn over or use the bathroom. Sometimes a strong Braxton Hick will wake me up. :dohh: 

Upping my Red Raspberry Leaf Tea intake to two cups a day now. I have been drinking one since around 32 weeks. I'm scared at how much it will increase my BH but I'll test it out for a couple days and see how it goes. I've also read that eating Dates starting at 37 weeks is great for labor so I'm going to give that a try starting at 37 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Maries_s

aley28 said:


> Marie_s, very glad to hear that you don't have GD! :happydance: Must be such a relief for you!
> I've never found cervix checks to hurt, though I am surprised that you've had one this early? My doctor doesn't start checking until 36 weeks, only checks before that if there is a LOT of contractions going on. Anyway - my dr is also incredibly gentle and even PAP smears don't hurt when he does them, so :shrug: But if you have to get your membranes stripped at the end - THAT can be mega uncomfy :haha:
> 
> I've not packed my hospital bag. I've not even purchased anything I'll need for postpartum. I did feel like I had plenty of time, but suddenly I don't feel that way anymore. :haha: So I suppose I should do that next weekend...
> 
> Today I was walking in to get my son from preschool and another mother, who was heading out with her son, stopped and asked how much longer I have to go. My EDD is Nov 1, but I just tell everybody I'm due Halloween, because that seems closer :rofl: Well anyway - this lady asks, I tell her Halloween, her eyes get big and then she burst into laughter, mumbled something, and walked off!
> 
> I've never been laughed at (toward? Hm...) for saying how much longer I have left. So weird, and really it felt a bit rude. I just can't imagine having that reaction to somebody telling me they still have a month or so of pregnancy left. :wacko:

He was doing the screening for GBS. So I think he took advantage of the moment to check my cervix just in case. :wacko:

I'm not even purchased anything yet too. I'm glad that I'm not the only one. 

So rude woman! How she dare? Anyway it doesn't matter what a immature woman can think about it. You must be so happy that soon is going to be Halloween and you're going to have you baby in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## aley28

The laughter response is a new one - generally people give me the pitying look (which isn't any more flattering TBH). Ahhhhh well... rudeness knows no bounds I guess. For every incredibly rude person this time, there has been at least one person who is polite about their questions or who (better yet) just smiles at me lol.

I'm so excited to be so close to the end. Cervix checks start for me in a week! :shock:


----------



## Mimzy3

I was hopeful that I wouldn't have contractions every night for almost a month before labor actually started. Like I did with my son. But nope last night/2am this morning I had real contractions. Woke me up from sleep, went to the bathroom, walked around nothing helped. It was intense menstrual like cramping across the front and wrapped around my back. Finally they went away and I was able to go back to sleep. I really hope this isn't the start of a very long several weeks of prodromal labor again :cry: I was also hoping this little guy would cook a little longer than his brother did. I would like for him to wait till 39 weeks. I'm going to cut out the gym and really take it easy. I'll just do light yoga twice a week and walk if anything.


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, when did his big brother make his arrival?
Sorry about the contractions. I'm getting them too, but they don't tend to be overly intense, just annoying.

What is the difference between latent labor and prodromal labor? I had latent labor with Parker for weeks and weeks - I got the contractions every night, etc, and they were clearly more than just BHs because I was dilating. Is it the same thing by a different name, or is it different altogether? :shrug:

Anyway, I hope it was a one-off and that you are able to keep him in for about another month! :hugs:



AFM; FINALLY went and got my flu shot yesterday. Been putting it off for a few weeks because I qualify for a free one through DH's work but they aren't offering them until Oct 10, and my doctor wants me to have it done by 36 weeks (Oct 10 is 37 weeks for me). Lame! Done now though :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

mimzy - I've been having the same sort of pains for a few weeks now very painful. Last night I felt 3 contractions in half an hour. I was at hospital at the time and they didn't seem concerned, just said baby will be early and I've had all my pregnancies so close together. Some parts of me hopes shes right as can't cope another 7 weeks with these pains but at the same time I want him to cook a bit longer.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Completely exhausted and my back and pelvis are killing me so I bought my toddler a microwave meal and for the first time ever he refused to eat. He kept saying it was yucky. I always thought he was unfussy because he ate whatever I cooked him. Apparently he can be fussy if you don't give him proper food. Argh. I'm just too tired for this.


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley my son came at 38 weeks 3 days but he was only 6lbs 14oz and he dropped weight and got down to 5lbs. It was scary to me because he was so small. I'd rather have a 'fuller' baby. 

I had my midwife appointment this morning and I'm a finger tip dilated and effaced. Just like I was at this point with my son. If he comes right when my son did he will make his appearance around the 25th but I have a gut feeling he will come on the 27th. 

lilsteph totally understand how you want him to cook longer :hugs:

mrsbump sorry your so miserable! Not much longer. My son isn't a picky eater either but for the most part but like you I always make his dinner. If I give him 'ready made meals" he won't eat them either. I think its because they are used to the more home cooked taste of foods. But my son will eat Auntie Annies Mac n' cheese so if I feel like being lazy I just give him that and some fruit for dinner :haha:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy-I went only 10 days early and my son was 5 pounds 13 oz but was in perfect condition, nothing wrong with him or anything. I am also only 5'1" and have a small torso so I really don't have much room for the baby to get to big lol! It is scary when they are that tiny but as long as they are full-term everything should be just fine! My son is 18 months now and is in the 90% percentile for height (my husband is over 6 feet) and great on his weight too! 

I am jealous they already checked you! They wont check me till after 36 weeks!!


----------



## aley28

MrsBump :hugs: The exhaustion is harder and harder to deal with, I find, as due date gets closer. My back is killing too... standing and walking for too long make me feel like I'll never get the ache to go away. Standing doing dishes or cooking? IMPOSSIBLE. My kids are surviving on sandwiches and leftovers. :blush:



I am getting more and more contractions. Had several really tight ones this morning that were very uncomfortable, plus those period-like pains at bottom of bump? I keep feeling lots of pressure and swear my waters are going to explode, but I know its just how she's sitting or whatever.

Cervix check for me on Wednesday... so eager to see if I'm getting anywhere!! Gonna start having sex again in the next week too, even though I'm not super into sex right now. :haha: Gonna walk as much as possible starting next weekend, and all the other random things I can think of that might help or that already bring on contractions for me! Better bust out my breast pump I guess...


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey everyone! So much to reply to! I cant remember who posted what (there was 3 pahes) so bare with me.. whoever it was who said about diarrhea iv suddenly got it soo bad but its reeeally acidy (sorry way too much tmi) :blush: so iv had to use the sudocream and thts not helping 100% :( 
Aley if someone had said to me when am i due then laughed id have quite openly said what? Lol
my mum packed my bag cos i wasnt expected out of hospital until she was here so im going to go back through that tonight i think. 
Mrsbump i feel ur pain every step feels like shes gunna fall out :'( nd my kids literally eat anything so im v lucky with that aspect.

afm i was in hospital for a week nd half nd got out wed cos id had enough. Iv got an apptment tues to find out when thyl induce but iv been having proper contractions and now dilated a cm when i was closed so hoping induction wont be too hard! X


----------



## aley28

You're so close to the end, cat mummy!! I'm glad they didnt make you stay in hospital though. Hopefully the induction goes smoothly :thumbup:


----------



## DHBH0930

Had my maternity pics yesterday. Meant lots of walking. Woke up and my feet hurt from. But not like a achy feeling, the bottom of my foot is red and a bit swollen, just the bottom layer of skin though. Super weird. It feels like the skin is raw, even though it's not. Anyone experience something like this? Not sure what I can do for it other than just try to not walk much so it can heal...
 



Attached Files:







20151005_074835.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sunny27

Less than 5 weeks to go for me. Had my baby shower this weekend and it was a success. Now on to pack my hospital bag and wait for Ms. Skilynn's arrival.


----------



## Amcolecchi

DHB-I had my maternity photo's done too, you are probably just swelling from lots of walking. I had a TON of pelvic pain from walking and laying on the ground and just doing all the pictures! We had my son in some too so holding him and trying to get him to cooperate made me sore!! I am so excited we re getting so close!! 

AFM-We are having sex too at least once a week even though it's not so fun haha, I am walking 3 days a week and yoga 2 days a week. I think I am going to get the red raspberry leaf tea as well. I am kinda nervous to start the tea before 36 weeks, does anyone have any advice on this? I appreciate it!! Thanks!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

36 week scan was a total success! I'm now going to be left to go to 40 weeks, when I will be rescanned. I also get weekly blood pressure checks. If anything his growth has accelerated a bit. Really thrilled.


----------



## aley28

DHBH, I've not experienced that - but if its swollen, perhaps a cold foot bath or some ice packs would feel nice and help the swelling to go down? Sit with your feet up and just take it easy for a couple days! I hope your mat pics came out fabulously! :flower:

I just took a super cold shower because I'm continuously overheating, even though its 50&#730;F and rainy outside. So the idea of sticking my feet in a bucket of ice sounds amazing :blush:

MrsBump, that's great news!!! :happydance: Hopefully you won't need induced this time at all!

Amcolecchi - RLT is supposed to just "tone" the uterus, so it won't really do anything but make contractions stronger. Its safe to take all the way through the 3rd trimester I believe, and won't cause labor. In theory its supposed to just make labor go quicker and easier, I believe!

AFM; Finally got the last few things I need for my hospital bag. Now I need to actually pack the bag...
Got the bassinet from my mom's house (baby sister was using it when she lived with my mom, so Mom just kept storing it haha) ... so I need to get that washed up this week - hopefully tonight!
We FINALLY ordered our car seat on Thursday afternoon. Its "out for delivery" right now according to UPS, so should be here around 5-6pm tonight. :happydance: Very excited about that one! I got $30 off on it AND free 2 day shipping, so I'm proud of myself :haha: Its green... sort of "just in case" baby comes out with a penis, TBH. Plus I'm a little overwhelmed by all the pink clothes my sister gave me, and there were no purple options for the Chicco seat :roll:

I'm trying to get back into sex a bit. Its not comfortable at all, but I can tolerate the pinchy feeling of it if it'll help lead to labor. :haha: So starting probably Wednesday night, I'm aiming for once every other day at least, plus as much walking as I can possibly manage! Nipple stimulation and orgasm will wait until after 37 weeks.

Appointment on Wednesday for strep B swab and first cervix check. I cannot reach my cervix myself but I obviously have a horrible angle at it, and the dr will have a better chance I think!




Anybody else getting rib pain?? Mines mostly on the right side, like the center/right, but I have some soreness on the left side too. I'm going to ask about that on Wednesday too. I feel like I remember this happening in my last pregnancy as well, but I dunno??? Super uncomfy!


----------



## Twag

Mrs Bump fantastic news &#128077;


----------



## Mimzy3

MrsBump great news :happydance:

Amolicchi I've been drinking RRL tea since 32 weeks just one cup a day. I've just last week upped it to two cups. Drinking the tea does make my BH stronger. 

AFM: I"m still doing yoga twice a week (have my entire pregnancy) and I still walk the other days but I have slowed down a TON because I don't want to go into labor before 38 weeks. We have sex at least 3 times a week. We just use a lot of pillows and the couch seems to be more comfortable than the bed. I had two nights of contractions last week and thought I was doomed to have them every night till my son arrives, just like I did with DS but they haven't returned! I"m so relieved! I think cutting back at the gym may have helped. :thumbup:

Also this weekend DH got all the baby stuff out of storage and we washed everything and put the carseat in our truck. DS looks at it and says "baby" :haha: He knows its for a baby, he is prob just really confused why we have it with no baby in it yet LOL.


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolecchi said:


> Mimzy-I went only 10 days early and my son was 5 pounds 13 oz but was in perfect condition, nothing wrong with him or anything. I am also only 5'1" and have a small torso so I really don't have much room for the baby to get to big lol! It is scary when they are that tiny but as long as they are full-term everything should be just fine! My son is 18 months now and is in the 90% percentile for height (my husband is over 6 feet) and great on his weight too!
> 
> I am jealous they already checked you! They wont check me till after 36 weeks!!

We have so much in common :haha: my son was perfectly healthy too. I'm almost 5'5 but I'm a smaller framed person. My son is two and has always been in the 90s% for height and hes in the 50s% for weight. My DH is 6'3. She only checked me I think because she did the strep B test they prob won't check me at my next appointment on Monday.


----------



## Melsue129

Hey ladies... Ive been MIA totally crazy life... busy painting babies room, had baby shower, unpacked my entire house because we moved.. etc.. Just feel like there is never enough time...

Anyway I read back about 4 or 5 pages, seems like everyone is hanging in there!!! Yay!! All of us are getting closer to D-Day, so exciting..

Okay so our baby boy ultrasounds state that he is healthy and big... Last ultrasound 6 weeks ago he was already over 3 pounds.. and the one today said he's 6 pounds already and I still have 6 more weeks to go... Does anyone have any insight on that? I know you cant completely trust them but Im kind of freaking out a little bit.. 

I went to the hospital two weeks ago because i was having bad contractions like really horrible period like pain.. at first my dr said with the 2nd the braxton hicks are worse than with the 1st but these wouldnt stop.. they thought i had a UTI and put me on antibiotics contractions stopped.. just trying to stay hydrated etc.. 

But all in all everything is good... Havent even thought about packing my bag for the hospital yet... haha.. maybe in a few more weeks... Im only at 34 weeks now..


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey everyone well i managed 3.5 days out and about but she hasnt moved again nd gallbladders so bad here i am again!! Iv got my consultant appointment tomoz so will hopefully get a plan set in stone now for induction etc! Wish me luck xxxx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm sorry catmummy. I hope they are able to induce you soon. X

I don't think 6lb at 34 weeks is massive. I'm 7lb at 36, which is just below 50th percentile for me. I was told full term would be around 8lb 8 which isn't a giant baby, and yours would be smaller than that. Growth tails off a bit past 36 weeks.


----------



## catmummyof4

Im was only 4.7 @ 33+5!. Thank u get to find out at 9 what my future holds excited but nervous x


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck cat :)

Sorry I haven't been chiming in much, I'm just so totally fed up now I'm so ready to not be pregnant any more. Still 5 weeks left :(


----------



## TexMel

Good luck, cat!


----------



## Mimzy3

melsue are you high risk? why are you having more ultrasounds? Like you said you can't really depend on what they guess for babies weight they are often wrong. You'll be fine it is VERY rare that a women has a baby that is too big for her to birth vaginally:thumbup:

Good luck Cat and you're almost there Smile! 

I've not been able to sleep well at all! And I'm so tired during the day :wacko:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

33 weeks today! Very anxious to meet my little girl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Baby & myself havent any complications beside my iron levels being low and excruciating pain i have in my lower back whenever I sit for too long or bend, lift my leg&#128547;, or roll over in bed&#128534;. It feels like the disk there "shifts" or "slides", its very painful &#128542;
So happy to officially be naming my baby girl Rose Princess&#128149;Rose being after my beloved grandmother who has recrnntly


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

33 weeks today! Very anxious to meet my little girl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Baby & myself havent any complications beside my iron levels being low and excruciating pain i have in my lower back whenever I sit for too long or bend, lift my leg&#128547;, or roll over in bed&#128534;. It feels like the disk there "shifts" or "slides", its very painful &#128542;
So happy to officially be naming my baby girl Rose Princess&#128149;Rose being after my beloved grandmother who has recently passed&#128124; & my dh wants to keep the princess thing going with the girls *rolls eyes* but we both agree and I'm just so honored to keep my grams name alive &#128158;&#128149;&#128156;&#128147;&#128151;&#128150;


----------



## aley28

Melsue, I wouldn't worry about having a huge baby. :) Unless there is some reason why you would (first baby was huge, or gestational diabetes?), its likely that your little guy will be pretty average. Growth scans are so inaccurate... there's so many stories of an "estimated to be enormous" baby coming out at 7 pounds. :shrug:

catmummy, I hope you can be induced soon! Everything between the gallbladder issues and the lack of movement and the repeated hospital stays sounds SO stressful :hugs:

smile - I'm in the same boat -- SO ready to be done. You're in the final stretch, hang in there! :hugs: I'm putting most of my energy into distractions just to keep myself from obsessing about how much time is left. :wacko: And I gave myself an induction date to work towards (39 weeks, because I'm impatient, uncomfortable, and depressed) so that helps. Can you do similar?

Trying4 -- Rose is a beautiful name! :) Its actually one of my very very favorites, but DH is not a fan hehe. But it is lovely to be able to honor a loved one through our babies :)
For your back - can you see a physical therapist? They may be able to give you a stretch or something that relieves the pain, as that sounds really terrible to deal with!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Trying4 I also like Rose very pretty. So are all your girls middle name Princess? And could you see a chiropractor for your back? That would help for when you go into labor too! 


Aley sorry if you already said but why are you getting induced at 39 weeks again? Is it because you're having a C-section? Sorry I forgot:dohh: only 3 weeks left for you!


----------



## aley28

Mimzy, no... just going with induction when my doctor offers it at 39 weeks. For the sake of my mental health mostly, as I'm feeling the depression settle in. My oldest son basically hates me right now because I'm always cranky and we never do anything because everything except sitting on the couch is uncomfortable and/or exhausting for me to do. He said he doesn't even want the baby anymore, he just wants me back. Ouch :nope:

So yep -- 39+1 is my ideal induction date!! 20 more days to that. I'm going to see if my doctor will schedule it tomorrow or if I have to wait until 38 weeks to schedule it. :haha: With any luck she'll come the weekend before, right when I turn 38 weeks... that would be ideal. :haha:





In other news, I started painting the nursery today!! Its tiny, I'm huge, and I'm too lazy to move furniture out... so I painted 1.5 walls lol. Once that dries, I can move the dresser into its new spot and finish painting the rest of the room. I'm just working on it in short segments, because painting is very, VERY exhausting at this point!


----------



## littlesteph

catmummy good luck


AFM I am so fed up now. I feel like all I want to do is sleep, been wondering about early labour signs as was told last week that I had a few weeks max till I go into labour. Not really what you want to hear at 32 weeks. I'm now 33+2.
sunday I was having what felt like contractions every 3 to 4 minutes luckily they stopped after 40 minutes. 
Since then I've noticed I've been feeling sick more
TMI warning my bowel movements are a little loser and softer and I've been more gassy.
heartburn is awful and can last all night.
on and off pressure down below 
more back and hip pains, 
more period type pains.
can feel his head wiggling below my C-section scar.
I just want to hold him in my arms but at the same time he needs to stay in a longer.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

For what it's worth Steph, I feel the same. He seems to be obstructing my bladder and bowl. I have to wee all the time and it takes me ages because my bladder is squashed. My back is agonising, but 7 weeks since my physio referral and no appt, never lost morning sickness, suddenly developed heartburn and insomnia for months. So glad I've finished work now. 
I do wonder if he will come early as I never had any of this with Daniel, bar the insomnia.


----------



## Smile181c

I don't have an induction date Aley, as with having a previous c section the risk of uterine rupture increases with certain induction techniques so I've refused! So basically I have to go into labour before 41+3 otherwise it's another section! I went into early labour with my first at 39 weeks though (had him at 39+6) so I'm sort of working towards that as a labour date in my head :haha:

My boobs are on FIRE today - is anyone else still experiencing breast pain? I feel like I've been punched in each one and they're bruised!


----------



## Twag

Mrs_Bump said:


> For what it's worth Steph, I feel the same. He seems to be obstructing my bladder and bowl. I have to wee all the time and it takes me ages because my bladder is squashed. My back is agonising, but 7 weeks since my physio referral and no appt, never lost morning sickness, suddenly developed heartburn and insomnia for months. So glad I've finished work now.
> I do wonder if he will come early as I never had any of this with Daniel, bar the insomnia.

Mrs Bump I am exactly the same, I constantly feel like I am going to burst with pee but then hardly anything comes out and that is an effort :( not constipated but finding it difficult to actually go :wacko:
I feel like my pelvis is breaking in two and I am sure I hear it clicking :wacko: and I no longer seem to sleep beyond 1am :dohh: My MS has ramped back up too :sick: which isn't fun either :nope:

I am glad today is my 1st day of WFH for 9 days before Mat leave starts :thumbup:

Had my 36 week midwife appointment yesterday - baby is head down but no longer free but also not engaged just sitting damn low :dohh: and her body is over to the left with limbs on the right (which i knew as I can see her :haha:) also booked in to go to the new midwife led unit at our hospital :thumbup: I am super excited although IF i have to be induced again I am not allowed to go there and have to go to normal L&D wards :( so fingers crossed little madam decides to come on her own terms unlike her brother :thumbup:


----------



## Mimzy3

Sorry to hear so many of you are struggling right now. Good news is not too much longer :hugs:

This baby is definitely lower than my son was, which is totally normal for second pregnancies. I often feel pressure from his head very low. And I too feel like I have to pee than go to the bathroom and its hard to even get anything out. If you lean forward while you go it sometimes helps to get a little more out :thumbup: Still battling insomnia, last night I took benadryl and actually slept pretty well.


----------



## Twag

Eeeek in 3 days time I am FULL TERM that just seems crazy :wacko: I seriously need to pack my hospital bag and get the baby seat out :dohh:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yes, I am having breast pain and Pelvic pain!!! I am so ready to be done lol!! So far no one has had their baby yet, right? I am excited to see who will go first!!


----------



## Twag

Not as far as I am aware but then we haven't heard from Catmummy for a while? :shrug:

It will be interesting to see how has the 1st baby :thumbup:


----------



## Mimzy3

EKK I know I can't believe I'll be full term next week! I haven't packed my hospital bag yet either. But we did put the car seat in the car this past weekend. I sort of forgot what to pack?:shrug: Honestly the only thing I remember having that the hospital didn't provide was a hand held paper fan for during labor. I was soooo hot and DH fanned me.


----------



## lomelindi17

I hope everyone who is feeling yucky gets some relief soon and/or baby comes earlier rather than later to give you some relief! Some of you are soo close, getting exciting!!

I've been feeling ok, back hurts if I do much so I have been a couch potato, might take a short walk today though as I'm getting cabin fever! I think it's just a lot of weight on my lower back, I already had back problems so I'm just glad it's not worse. Chiropractor definitely helps though. Am kinda bummed I've started getting stretch marks on the front of my belly, was so hoping to avoid them! I've had marks on my left hip for months now so I guess I'm not surprised, just hope they aren't too visible after the baby is born. 

DH is away on tour again for 10 days, back on Monday for 3, then out for another 11 days. But he's coming home on the 24th to stay all the way until January so I can't wait for that. But I had a super emotional crappy day the last two days, was feeling very lonely and down and anxious, guess I'm not coping as well with DH being gone these days! My friend is coming to visit for the weekend though so that will help. Wish I knew more people in my area, I feel so isolated sometimes! Maybe a baby will help so I can join some mom groups and stuff lol. I need a new tribe!  

Otherwise things are good, platelet count is a bit low so I need to get my butt in gear and start making bone broth again, I should have been doing it way earlier but have been very lazy!

Been spending a lot of time on the computer finalizing things because I'm buying out what's left on my baby registry tomorrow.. which is a lot lol.. there's like 60+ items on there! But I get 15% off everything, thank you Amazon! It's a bit early to close it but I opened it 2 1/2 months ago so it's been a while, and I really just want to get everything here and cleaned and organized. A few people bought gifts off it but not very many did, which is fine as every little bit helps, but I think everyone who was going to has already done so lol. My house is going to be full of baby stuff in like a week ahh!


----------



## lomelindi17

Oh and yes I've had sore breasts again the past 2 weeks, they just keep getting bigger lol! Think it's just them getting more ready for colostrum/milk production, I already have a little if I squeeze my nips lol

No idea what to pack in my labor bag, since I'll be at a birth center not a hospital it'll be a bit different I think. We only have to stay like 4 hours after the birth then we're free to go as long as everything is good, but we can stay longer if we want. Thinking of getting one of those labor dresses. We have an appt with the midwives at 37 wks where they'll tell me everything I need to bring so I'm not gonna worry about it til then lol. I just really want to make it to 40 weeks so my mom will be here for the birth! She's flying up at 39+5 so anytime after that please!


----------



## Amcolecchi

lome- I had my first in a hospital and packed all this stuff and used like none of it lol. I pretty much stayed in the hospital gown (so the dress would be perfect for you) I didn't feel like having to take a top on and off to breastfeed all the time, so a dress you can pull down easily would be perfect! I also never took a shower there, I only stayed like 2 days and just showered when I got home.. I just wore my outfit home and I did bring tolietres for my face but otherwise I laid in bed most of the time haha and where my hospital is my family lives super close so if I need anything they are there! I am intrigued you are doing a birthing center..I am in the birthing center at a small hospital but I would love to be at an actual center! I am sure you have toured the place, what is it like?


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> For what it's worth Steph, I feel the same. He seems to be obstructing my bladder and bowl. I have to wee all the time and it takes me ages because my bladder is squashed. My back is agonising, but 7 weeks since my physio referral and no appt, never lost morning sickness, suddenly developed heartburn and insomnia for months. So glad I've finished work now.
> I do wonder if he will come early as I never had any of this with Daniel, bar the insomnia.

oh gosh, i'm glad I don't have the insomnia, I wouldn't be able to cope with next to no sleep. I still have 2 days till I finish work, which will go quick. Are you finding every movement baby dose hurts?
Pretty much every movement or every time he sticks a body part out hurts quite a bit.


----------



## littlesteph

Twag said:


> Eeeek in 3 days time I am FULL TERM that just seems crazy :wacko: I seriously need to pack my hospital bag and get the baby seat out :dohh:

I always thought full term was 40 weeks and term was 37 weeks


----------



## Mimzy3

I'm also giving birth at a birthing center which is in a hospital. It is a gorgeous building and they have birthing tubs in the some of the rooms, for women who wish to have a water birth. I plan on doing that this time around. Last time water was running but didn't make it to the tub:wacko: I have a "pretty pushers' gown I will be laboring in. And a nursing tank/dress for the next day in the hospital but I'll prob just wear the nursing gowns they have again because I don't want to get blood on my nursing gown if I can just wear theirs :haha: I did shower there. We have to stay 24 hours, regardless of how your birth went. So they can monitor you and and the baby. I've read to make sure you bring snacks. I know after birth I was STARVING!! They brought me a turkey sandwich right away though even though it was 11pm. But not sure all hospitals or centers are like that :shrug:


----------



## Twag

Oh maybe it is but my app says full term :shrug: Who knows lol all I know is an end is in sight now &#128077;


----------



## Mimzy3

lilsteph I was just saying yesterday how strong this little guy is :haha: He jabbed me a in the ribs a couple times and I was like OUCH! Not all his movements hurt but I can sympathize with you:hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

Twag said:


> Oh maybe it is but my app says full term :shrug: Who knows lol all I know is an end is in sight now &#128077;

oh lol, its all a little confusing. counting down the weeks now :)


----------



## littlesteph

Mimzy3 said:


> lilsteph I was just saying yesterday how strong this little guy is :haha: He jabbed me a in the ribs a couple times and I was like OUCH! Not all his movements hurt but I can sympathize with you:hugs:

I've not had anything in the ribs, its mainly the sides where the skin does quite stretch far enough


----------



## aley28

Exciting appointment today!
Baby heartbeat was good and I'm measuring spot on still :thumbup:
Had the Strep B swab done, will learn the results of that next week. Fingers crossed for negative... I really really really hate having to take antibiotics for anything!
Got my first cervix check -- baby is really high up still (I could have told him that :rofl:) but he was able to just barely reach and I'm dilated to a 2 already! :thumbup:

I think either the swab or the cervix check irritated things, as I'm cramping up pretty good right now. I seem to get contractions this time of day anyway though, so maybe its just that? :shrug: Yay latent labor... :haha: It doesn't feel like its gonna lead to anything so I'm not worried about it. Baby and I have a stern understanding that she can't make her arrival until Sunday at least, but I'm really hoping for the weekend after!

Scheduled induction for 39+1. He said he honestly doesn't think I'll make it that far, and I sort of agree but am not going to be too hopeful. :haha: If baby drops or if contractions don't taper off when I rest I'm supposed to call. Or if my waters break, of course!



The peeing thing; I pee like a teaspoon at a time, unless I really gotta go then I seem to be able to empty my bladder. Its really frustrating, as half the time I can BARELY leave a urine sample at the doctor's office, and yet a couple times a day I have to pee so bad it hurts. I can only figure its how she's sitting. :shrug:

Hospital bag: I'm just bringing toiletries (toothbrush, paste, hairbrush, elastic bands), my phone and charger (which doubles as my camera, hooray lol) and pajamas. I'll wear out whatever I wear in, but I want to be able to put pants on so that I don't have to stay under the hot blanket anytime a visitor comes in! Oh, and clothes for the baby of course. I won't bring diapers, wipes, or even pacifiers for her, as the hospital has all that and I plan to BF so no need for feeding stuff (they'd have that too, in any case!)

Catmummy will have her baby first, I think! And then I think MrsBump :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Don't know if I'm being over sensitive but really upset tonight because Dh said there was no point in me planning just in case I go into labour because it was blatantly only going to happen when I was induced. I really want to go into labour naturally but he just doesn't get it, he would rather it was all just planned. Idiot.


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, my husband was like that last time. Men in general don't seem to understand the desire to go into spontaneous labor, and I think some of them hate it because you can't plan for it anyway. My husband figured that I was SO miserably pregnant that I'd jump at induction just to get the pregnancy over with, and so was shocked when I told him I was trying for natural labor, and he was frustrated because he couldn't plan his days off around "wait for labor to happen on its own".

Just like you can't plan to fall pregnant on a certain cycle, you can't really always plan exactly when your baby will be born. Some people just don't get it. :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy- my birthing center is the same, I also plan on a water birth! I wanted to do it the first time but honestly I needed to move, I liked moving..this time I can see me being in a lot of pain so the tub might be nice! I might wear a bra but to be honest I don't care if they see my boobs, I mean they see down there which is worse so why not be naked HAHAHA!! I am excited to hear how everyone's birth story goes and to see pics!! I am hoping to have a Halloween birth, we love Halloween and I was t wo weeks early with my son so we shall see!


----------



## littlesteph

my hubby can be a bit like that too, it is just done to them not really understanding.
I have to have a section again this time and would love to go into natural labour just so I can expreince it, the fact that last week the midwife doctor told me I had a couple of weeks max made me feel a bit hopeful but scared at the same time


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok so I am not typically a complainer but I simply cannot believe how uncomfortable I currently am and I am just shy of 34 weeks. I had a growth scan at 28 weeks and they said he weighed 3.7lbs I know he's a little bigger than my last few but it's almost as if he's ALL straight out front and that's putting tons of pressure on my bones, my back and my skin hurts. I have not had any stretch marks since my first child and he's 20. I have never had any additional ones but I am pretty sure this may be where that ends. So strange. 9 kids later and I add to them. I failed my first diabetes test but when we did the 3 hour they said it was ok, now I'm starting to wonder??? I have an appointment on the 12th and I am thinking they are going to check his growth again. We will see. My husband just doesn't seem to understand, he just laughs at me and tells me this shouldn't be anything new for me. Sorry I guess I just needed to get all that out. What is everyone doing to try an make time pass quicker?


----------



## lomelindi17

Amcolecchi - My birth center is the same place I go for all my prenatal care etc, it's a private Naturopathic Doctors office who are both midwives, so they work as a team. The birth center is a small apartment in the back of the office (which is a big old house made into a doctor's practice.. pretty common for Maine!), so it's kind of just like a home birth environment. There is a kitchen, living room, bathroom, and the birth room with a big birthing jacuzzi tub, big bed, and fireplace. It's really cozy and comfy. I will probably end up naked most of the time too lol, not really that bashful and it will be only my two female midwives and a female assistant, my mom, and my hubby there at all so I don't think I'll really care. No nurses or random hospital people running in and out which is nice! I've watched so many natural birth videos that being naked just seems like part of it! 

MrsBump guys are dumb sometimes! Maybe if you explain that spontaneous labor is much safer and higher rates of better outcomes he will get it a little more lol! I think half the excitement is not knowing when it's gonna happen!

littlesteph - once in a while mine pushes a foot really far out to the side and that def isn't pleasant! Wouldn't say it really hurts but its not comfortable lol. Stretching my side muscles from the inside, such a weird feeling!

Aley I think you're right on the birth order.. so exciting to see who will be first!


----------



## lomelindi17

Wantabelly, I've been feeling a bit stretched this past week too, my midwife said this is a period of really fast growth then it will slow down. Hope you feel better! To pass the time, I've been going a bit stir crazy with hubby gone but spending way too much time shopping online, and also downloaded Outlander on my iPad so I've been reading that incessantly haha. Last month I watched the entire 6 seasons of Lost obsessively on Netflix. So pathetic lol!!


----------



## Twag

Mrs Bump my dh thinks the same (tbh I tiny bit of me does too!) but I guess that is because it is all we know as that is what happened last time :hugs: 
I am sure you are going to go into labour naturally:hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

I think it must be a man thing for sure - my DH wants me to go with a repeat section rather than VBAC because it was more organised :haha: never mind that I'd have to recover from surgery afterwards, with a 3 year old and not be able to drive anywhere (including taking Max to nursery!) as long as he knew what days to book off work :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Twag

I am torn as I really want to go naturally and hopefully before due date or being late as I feel so uncomfortable and done but at the same time I liked the certainty of the induction like I knew what time we had to be at the hospital so I was prepared and could get the dogs (and now would be son) to my parents house etc - all the uncertainty this time is kind of making me uneasy BUT I guess that is all part of labour!!!

Right now I am just so torn between being done with being pregnant, wanting to meet my little girl and start this journey of 2 under 2, wanting to spend more time with my son but then not really being able too as I have a big bump in the way and generally being damn scared of how the hell I am going to cope with a newborn and a 20 month old :wacko:

Sorry ladies I needed to get it out as I just feel a little lost at the moment :(


----------



## Smile181c

It's really overwhelming isn't it Twag. Max is 3 and I still feel like I don't know how I'm going to cope with 2! I think the first few weeks/months are going to be tough but we'll get through it! :hugs:


----------



## Twag

I think I am stressing more this week because Elliot is teething his back molars and so he has been very demanding and having huge hissy fits and I honestly do not know how i would cope with him like this and a newborn :wacko: I know I WILL cope with it but it is just worrying me I guess :shrug:

:hugs: the unknown is a scary place :wacko:


----------



## Mimzy3

Twag I can sympathize with you:hugs: My son just turned two and he is SUCH a momma's boy, which I adore:blush: He always wants to know where I am and will just cuddle with me on the couch. I just don't want those cuddles to disappear when his baby brother is here :cry: The new baby will need to be held a lot, if he is anything like his big brother and that won't leave me much time to cuddle or play with DS. I warned DH that he is going to need to help out more with DS but he tends to just want mommy most of the time :wacko: Ds really loves babies and is super interested in them, I just hope he feels that way about his baby brother too! 

I agree part of the excitement of labor is not knowing when its going to happen! :happydance: And towards the end all you can think about each day is..."Is today the day I get to meet my baby boy/girl!?"


----------



## Amcolecchi

Twag-I completely understand! I LOVE being organized, I am definitely a type A personality but with my son it was spur of the moment and it was ok, I already had his room done, clothes washed and my bags packed. HOWEVER, now like you said it's harder with the second because where would my son (and my dog go). We have made plans that if it's in the middle of the night like my son was, my mom would come over. If it's during the day, I would call my husband home from work and we would take my son to his aunt's house, who happens to live close to where we are delivering. I read somewhere to pack a bag for him too so I am going to do that! Just with some toys, clothes and books. Both places have diapers so I am not worried about that, but maybe pack a bag for your son too? My son is 18 months, so about the same age as yours and a MAMA'S BOY, so I am sad to not spend time with him either..I have just tried to do a lot with him and cuddles lol! He will understand! I am having a little girl too! Should be interesting! If you think about it, if you do decide not to be induced, you have time..labor is a few hours so as soon as you start contractions you can call your husband and get your son and dog where they need to go before the hospital and you should be ok! Good luck!! 



Twag said:


> I am torn as I really want to go naturally and hopefully before due date or being late as I feel so uncomfortable and done but at the same time I liked the certainty of the induction like I knew what time we had to be at the hospital so I was prepared and could get the dogs (and now would be son) to my parents house etc - all the uncertainty this time is kind of making me uneasy BUT I guess that is all part of labour!!!
> 
> Right now I am just so torn between being done with being pregnant, wanting to meet my little girl and start this journey of 2 under 2, wanting to spend more time with my son but then not really being able too as I have a big bump in the way and generally being damn scared of how the hell I am going to cope with a newborn and a 20 month old :wacko:
> 
> Sorry ladies I needed to get it out as I just feel a little lost at the moment :(


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm not sure how I missed this!!!!!! I've been on the Pregnancy after Loss November group, but just found this. 

I'm booked for a c section on November 10...anyone else? :)


----------



## Twag

Thanks Mimzy & Amcolecchi - I am a very organised person and like everything planned out and prepared so unknowns are a scary option for me :haha: Here in the UK you do not get to choose to be induced I will be induced IF I do 10 days over but hopefully not (although I was with my son and he was born the same day :thumbup:) 
I know everything will be okay and IF it is the middle of the night or day etc my son and dogs will be going to my parents house as they are who I trust, where my son is most comfortable (he goes to my parents everyday when I am at work) and it is also enroute to the hospital :thumbup:
It takes my husband an hour at least to get home from work, it is half hour to my parents house and then another half hour to the hospital (depending on traffic this could be longer) so this worries me slightly :wacko: I don't know why but I just have this feeling that I will labour very quickly this time around (my son was 7 hours!)

My boy is such a mummies boy and I love that and I am just sad at the moment because he wants me to get down on the floor and play cars and do drawings etc but I am now starting to struggle to do this with him as baby is so low down :(

It will all work out these things do and after talking to my NCT ladies (who have just had #2 babies) I am starting to feel a little better about how things will work once #2 arrives :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

:hi: Sunshine welcome to the group - this is a lovely group of ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Sunshine-Welcome!! How are you feeling?!

Twag-It definitely sounds like you are organized! I hear ya on the time thing. My husband works 30 minutes away from our house and the hospital is another 35 minutes away the opposite direction! I was in labor for 8 hours with my son too haha but I did like all of it there at the hospital..this time I would like to be home but I do worry I will have her in the car lol. After my water broke I had my son 35 minutes later so if my water breaks at home, there is no way I can make it to the hospital! My midwife knows this and we talked about what to do if this happens. Luckily, my husband is not squeamish and actually said he would love to birth the baby lol. The fire-station is a mile away so I would call 911 and obviously they would come and help and get me to the hospital. But many women have home births and do great! So that makes me feel comfortable! I am excited to here everyone's labor story though! It gets met so excited!!!

OMG yes my son always wants me to play cars too...I try to have him bring them to me and play on the couch or this kid table he has that I just kneel at but like you said you can only do it for a short amount of time!!


----------



## aley28

:wave: Welcome Sunshine!! Less than a month to your c-sect date, exciting! :happydance:


----------



## missmayhem

Welcome sunshine. 


Sorry for my absence yet AGAIN! Ripley ended up being very unwell and being in and out of hospital! So that took up all my energy and if I'm honest sanity. He's now back to his usual self thou. His new favourite phrase is "no not me, daddy did it" poor daddy is getting the blame for everything! 


Had a hospital appointment this morning and the anethetist is happy to do a spinal here, he's going to use ultrasound as he was struggling to locate my spinal gaps. If that fails a general anethetic. 

So I need to get looking up all the risks etc

Bump is getting massive in really enjoying this pregnancy but had the end is in sight.


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey everyone sorry iv not been on iv been sulking! I spoke to my consultant on tues and he gave the go ahead for the induction went back to the ward and they basicly bullied me out of the hospital saying i wasnt in that much pain if i could sleep.. erm excuse me iv had this pain since 20 weeks if i didnt sleep id be dead! So that was weds. I rang up today because i now cant breathe properly and hopefully looking at the weekend. Iv not read any of the other comments i will wen i get a min i hope ur all ok x


----------



## Twag

Oh catmummy :hugs: Have been thinking of you I hope you are out of pain soon hun x


----------



## littlesteph

welcome sunshine

catmummy that's awful can't believe they have treated you like that.

So many people are commenting on how low I am, all of them saying i'd be surprised if you make it to your due date. Well I won't be anyway as at the moment having a C-section at 39 weeks, professionals I have seen don't seem very hopeful of me even making it to 39 weeks, he feels a little lower today, getting a little more pressure down below also some twinging in that area. been feeling a popping sensations quite low as well. don't think it means much though


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm so sorry cat, it seems ridiculous that anyone can over rule the consultant. I hope things get sorted out for you soon.

My little guy is popping in and out of my pelvis. He's well down and then I feel all this pressure on my hip. I don't think he can work out what he wants. 
Had a day from hell with my toddler today, he's swung wildly from being really naughty to wanting to be held constantly and back again. He's also completely freaking out about the potty and refusing to go on it. He had been dry for over a week before today. No idea what's going on but am now completely shattered.


----------



## aley28

Cat, that's terrible! Gallstones are literally the most excruciating thing I've ever experienced. I thought I was dying before they figured out what the problem was for me. The pain eases off and then you collapse out of exhaustion. I'd have a bunch of choice words for anybody who bullied you out of there :hugs: I hope you can get your induction soon so that the surgery can follow and you can get to feeling better!

Missmayhem, can you remind me - are you getting a c-section? Or were you hoping for an epidural? I'm glad Ripley is feeling better, so hard to see our LOs so sick, and even worse during pregnancy as its a balancing act between getting them feeling better and trying not to catch the bug ourselves! xx

Steph, I hope they're wrong and you make it to at least 37 weeks! I don't know what the popping sensation is - perhaps SPD?

MrsBump :hugs: Especially about the potty! Just at that point when you think you have it conquered, they regress. I hope you can get some good sleep tonight!


AFM;
NEARLY have the nursery painted. I've had to do it in sections as I'm too lazy to move the furniture out and its too small of a room to move furniture out of the way. :roll: Now my husband doesn't want me up on a ladder doing the edges along the ceiling, so he's told me it has to wait until Monday. Ahhhhh!! Not only am I nesting, but I'm OCD and the white stripe along the ceiling is driving me crazy :haha:

Anyway, so I was in there getting everything rearranged. I've got the changing table and dresser where they need to go, the floor vacuumed, and now just a bunch of painting stuff that needs put away (but can't be until he's finished off what he won't let me do!) ... just little things left to do in there besides the painting. Its starting to all feel very real now!!


----------



## littlesteph

aley I hope so too. I do have spd its not a bad case, can be in agony some days though, I don't think the popping is that though as it feels like its coming from around baby


----------



## Maries_s

Sunshine: Welcome!

Catmummy: So sorry that they treat you so bad. 

Well, I caught a cold two days ago and called my doctor. Doctor suggested me to buy a OTC medication like Afrin and Cepacol. I took the suggestion and I feeling much better now.

I've been having a lot of contractions lately. Yesterday with the cold get worse. The contraction was only 2 min apart and lasted for an hour. Fortunately, I lay down in bed and contractions were disappearing. I still having contraction but not so closely. I have the contractions more often when I walk or I stand. DH thinks that baby is going to arrive in October. :/

Finally I started to do the Hospital Bag!:happydance:


----------



## missmayhem

Aley. This is a planned c section, Ripley was born via emergency section which was the most wonderful birth ever. So relaxing and everybody was lovely and calm. 

If I was to go for a vbac if have to go off island and that's not really a thing I want to do. 

Gallstones- hell give me labour any day far far far less painful. I took an attack in the chemist one day and the pharmacist was convincing me I was in labour. Not that likely seeing I had my 8 week old daughter with me. At least with labour you get a baby to show for it


----------



## TexMel

Twag, I am going back and forth between induction and natural labor, too. I have read all the benefits and know natural labor is what I want. But, my dr says she induces about 90% of her patients and I will most likely get one of the other Drs in her practice, which I've never met, if I go into labor when she is not on-call.

My husband also wants me to do it naturally, but his family all lives 4 hours away and they want us to schedule it, especially since I am due the week before Thanksgiving. Wouldn't want to mess with anyone's holiday plans (sarcasm).

Based on my family's history, I am guessing this boy will not come early, I just hope he is not WAY late if I choose natural.


----------



## missmayhem

I've had both an induction and then a natural labour ending in pictocin as my body stalled. I'd never choose induction again. It's agony. In natural labour you get a build up. 

Plus the constant monitoring is a bloody nightmare. 



Can so ebony please enlighten me why I decided to move house at 37weeks. Packed two boxes and now I'm shattered


----------



## TexMel

Even if I choose the "natural" option, it'll just be the start of labor. I'll take all the drugs/epidural/whatever once the ball gets rolling. Does that make sense?


----------



## aley28

Texmel, I'm being induced at 39+1, on Monday October 26th, at 5:30am. :haha: Its literally the earliest I'm allowed to do it, as my hospital doesn't do weekend inductions. My doctor will allow me to go up to 41 weeks waiting for natural labor, but I just can't face those extra 2 weeks with this pregnancy.
 
There's so many reasons to decide to induce or wait, and everybody has their own opinions on whether its right or wrong. What matters most is what you and your doctor are comfortable with. I think its important to educate yourself on the risks, but I also think that in the end its your call and nobody has the right to make you feel like you ought to choose one thing or another just because its what they would choose.


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey everyone its 3.56am here after a sort out friday night th labour ward hav said yes to induction on sunday (today) but i have to ring up at 8.30 am to make sure still ok with delivery suite and nicu. Im so excited/nervous/scared/worried that iv been awake since 2!!! :wacko: hope ur all doing well xxx


----------



## klsltsp

oooh catmummy good luck!!! fingers crossed that you are induced in a short few hours!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Good luck cat, I hope everything goes ok for you. X


----------



## missmayhem

Good luck catmummy I'll keep you in my thoughts today!


----------



## catmummyof4

Well no such luck. Nicu was full been very upset all morning x


----------



## aley28

I hope you get your induction soon, cat!! Are they able to give you any sort of estimate as to when there'll be space? :hugs: Get some sleep!


----------



## missmayhem

Hopefully space frees up soon Hun. I can understand your very upset but I'm sure the space is being put to very good use


----------



## CoralInGold

Good luck Cat :hugs:


----------



## aley28

I'm full term today!!! :yipee: Totally jumping my husband tonight :haha: Sex is probably the only "labor inducer" I'll even end up doing (err, besides the pitocin in 2 weeks :haha:), as DH doesn't want her to come before 39 weeks because of his wonky horrible work schedule. If she stays in until at least Oct 23, then he'll get more time off with us to help out around the house, so I'm trying to be patient!

My last pregnancy EVER is drawing to a close and I'm so excited :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hope they call you soon cat and things can get underway.

Having loads of braxton hicks today and they're starting to get a bit painful. Also loads of pressure and I've leaked on my bra. Currently trying to relax in the bath and not read too much into it, after all this can go on for weeks.


----------



## TexMel

Good luck cat!

So exciting Aley!

I truly cannot believe we are all here in our final weeks!! Put the crib together this morning. Sorted through all of the baby clothes I got at my shower plus some hand-me-downs from a friend. Have newborn sizes in the dryer and 0-3 month sizes in the washer. So. Excited!!!


----------



## Maries_s

Good luck catmummy!! :hugs:

Congratulation aley28! You're almost there! :happydance:

I still have a cold. Now my husband has it too and it's been worse on him. I got my appointment tomorrow hoping they give me some real medicine. Also, I'm excited to know how much weight has my little girl. 
Hospital bag finally it's ready!


----------



## catmummyof4

Mrs bump how did the pains go?? 
Marie i have the startings of a cold fingers xd thyr not too 
bad for us! 
Texmel i feel like im miles behind all u lot cant believe one of us has hit term already!!! 
Afm i was rushed in with bleeding last night (iv put a thread on third tri boards asking for opinions) but bkache and bellyache mean iv had to have the poky drugs again and i am so disapointed yet at the same time eelitively pain free lol x


----------



## Twag

Catmummy sorry about the not being able to be induced and hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about x

Yay full term and omg baby has dropped my groin & tops of my thighs are so sore where she is low :-\ 
And she has been making weird clicking noises and also lightening crouch omg ouch! 
Hoping all moving in the right direction tho 

Packed my bags last night finally and ordered new car seat which will come Thursday a new i-size one&#128077;


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hope you're both ok cat.

Sounds like ppl are really organised!

Currently feel like someone shoving pokers up me. Ben has been crazily active and is clearly right down again, he currently has hiccups and they're so low they almost feel external. Braxtons have slowed but are definitely still happening. Boobs are so sensitive. Hopefully this is my body gearing up.


----------



## Twag

FX Mrs Bump I think Ben will show up soon I have similar my groin feels like the muscles have been pulled because Issy is so low down ouch!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Yayy for everyone getting so ready!! We just got the house prepared, swings and the pack n play up, her crib is up, my husband is still painting her room but it's almost done. I washed all her clothes, just need to get hangers lol! I will probably not pack my bags till 37 weeks and then we are putting the car seats in the car this weekend!

My belly has also dropped, lots of people are mentioning it to me and I can tell as well!! I am hoping this means she comes in 2 weeks!! eeek!!


----------



## aley28

I was always told not to put the carseat in the car until you're ready to leave for the hospital, just in case you're in an accident?? I'm thinking of putting the car seat base into our truck but leaving the car seat in the nursery until go-time. I really should go out there and try the seat out in the truck though, to make sure it fits. It SHOULD, but if it doesn't its probably better to know now! :haha: 3 seats in the back is gonna be squishy :haha:

I'm jealous of anybody who has dropped! I'm getting contractions daily, lost a massive gob of mucus plug this morning :sick: and all that fun stuff, but she still resides with her bum up in my lungs, and I'm so tired of running out of breath just by walking too quickly. Going up a short set of stairs leaves me completely winded :haha:

catmummy, I hope everything is OK with the bleeding!! :hugs:


----------



## Twag

we put our car seat base in yesterday but will not put the car seat in until we go to the hospital

Aley I still have a bum and foot kicking me up in my ribs but only when I am sitting - think she is going to be long like her brother :wacko:


----------



## catmummyof4

Thanks everyone. I went to see the nicu today not as bad as i thought it would be im hoping to see my baby by the end of the week! Twag i didnt realise but we are both calling our babies Isabella lol! 
My growth scan was ok today best bit was i saw her swallowing and sucking so hopefully she has that reflex sorted! She weighs an estimated 5.2lb but dropped a bit off th centile x
My ribs are also sore today shes kicking so hard


----------



## Maries_s

Today was my appointment:

Doctor said that I don't have much amniotic fluid. I need to get rest all week and drink a lot of water (that I always do) and see what happen. If for Monday I still don't have much fluid, he is going to hospitalize me and if this doesn't work I guess the next step will be get induced. My little girl weigh 5.13 pound.


----------



## aley28

Ah, sorry about the low fluid Marie_s!! I hope you're able to get the levels to go up at home without needing the hospital bedrest :flower:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Wish I knew my baby's weight but drs here won't give you a ultrasound after 20 weeks so I guess I'll have to wait till she comes to know how big she is &#128534;


----------



## Maries_s

Catmummy: Hope the bleeding stopped. How are you feeling today? 

The cold hasn't gone yet but I feel much better. Poor husband catches cold too.


----------



## Twag

Marie S sorry to hear about the low fluid I hope the bed rest etc all helps out :hugs:

Catmummy how are you doing hun?

AFM - period ache/cramps again today it is just dull ache all day which nothing seems to make it ease :nope: (this is day 2) and seriously the low pressure is immense even when I go to pee I feel like my body is trying to push her out :wacko:


----------



## CoralInGold

Twag said:


> Marie S sorry to hear about the low fluid I hope the bed rest etc all helps out :hugs:
> 
> Catmummy how are you doing hun?
> 
> AFM - period ache/cramps again today it is just dull ache all day which nothing seems to make it ease :nope: (this is day 2) and seriously the low pressure is immense even when I go to pee I feel like my body is trying to push her out :wacko:

Snap hun, exactly the same over here. Dull period cramps all day, they keep travelling to my back & ouch it's uncomfortable. Lots of BH. The pressure is really uncomfortable when going to the toilet & down below just aches in general. The things we do to have beautiful babies!


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey ladies im still waiting the nicu was full again today *face palm* but spoke to the baby dr about my scan yesterday shes dropped under the 10th centile again but aparently my fluid is more worrying at 20.2cm the higher end of normal so i have to be induced by 36 weeks which is sat. Now watch that not happen lol!!

Twag that sounds kinda like something might be happening hun hav u been checked out at all x


----------



## Sunny27

Getting so excited!!!! 36 week appt yesterday and cervix is 50% effaced and 1cm dilated. If Ms. Skilynn is not here by the end of the month, will be induced on 11/3.


----------



## aley28

Woohoo, so many babies getting arrival dates! :happydance:

Cat, I hope you can get induced soon!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

So exciting that a few of you are almost there!!

AFM I've had period like pains all day, mostly when I walk or stand, or sit to go pee. They're mostly on one side, so I'm thinking it's a muscle thing instead of BH. I had contractions when I had my mc, and this doesn't feel like it. So I don't know. I was a wee bit worried this morning when I couldn't walk, but since she's been wiggling around all day my worry has eased for now. I'm a FTM, so don't really know what to expect or what is normal...lots of googling going on today!


----------



## Smile181c

I have my whooping cough jab AND my flu jab this morning :( I hate needles :argh:


----------



## catmummyof4

Big hugs sunshine it can be normal if baby is on a nerve or muscle i got dead leg th other day completly out of nowhere!! 

Smile i hate needles too so i feel your pain my whooping cough vacine made my arm hurt for few days if i laid on it lol x

afm i hav to b induced by th weekend and if theirs no nicu spots then i will be shipped to the nearest hospital which could b as far as london or leeds! X


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh yea your arm will be sore for a few days!!! Good luck hun!! How is everyone feeling?!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My jabs were completely fine so hopefully yours will be the same.

Really hope they find a space for you cat. It seems labour wards are insanely busy everywhere.


----------



## lomelindi17

Cat I hope a spot opens up by the weekend! Sending you good vibes, you sure have had a rough go of it and I feel for you! Bet you'll be glad to have baby in your arms and out of your belly!

Doing pretty good here, getting a little uncomfortable though. Yesterday I had a bit of pain in my bladder area, seems like if the baby hits it or I sit a certain way it hurts, dunno if it's a little infection or maybe baby is just getting lower. Then in the middle of the night last night I woke up with similar pains but stronger, but they lasted a minute or two, I almost thought it might be a contraction but not really sure what that feels like! Think it happened a couple times then stopped. Strange!


----------



## Mimzy3

Hello ladies haven't been on here in several days because DS has a double ear infection and I also have a cold. Saturday went to Fright Fest Six Flags with the family and did a lot of walking all day. That night I was vomiting, contractions, and back pain thought I was in labor but it subsided, thankfully. Monday Midwife said that could of been the start of something. I'm just glad he decided to wait, I want this baby to cook a little longer. I had total insomnia last night didn't get hardly any sleep and I'm sooo tired at work today and feeling hot and nauseous too:wacko: Full term tomorrow :happydance: Reality hasn't really hit that I'll have a newborn baby again any day now! I packed my hospital bag this weekend and starting to feel more prepared for baby now. :thumbup:

Cat you and baby are doing okay! 

Twag I've been having that sharp feeling on my cervix every now and then too. :dohh:


----------



## Twag

I found my whooping cough jab made my arm ache for a few days flu one wasn't as bad just a little bruised feeling!

Cat hope an NICU space opens up for you before the weekend so you don't have to be transferred :hugs:


----------



## Twag

I have been having achy period pains type feelings for the last 3 days now and sharp pains etc in my cervix 
bounced on my ball for an hour last night until it was too uncomfortable and when I went to the toilet I had some plug on my toilet paper (green thick snot type stuff not my normal cm)


----------



## aley28

37 week appointment for me today! Had to wait for an hour as the doctor was doing a c-section/stuff at hospital... thank goodness for smart phones :rofl:

I'm still just dilated 2-3cms, same as last week. Was hoping for more change :haha: but no! He didn't do a proper sweep, just stretched/rubbed my cervix a bit. Its caused some cramping, especially when I'm walking, but I doubt it'll start labor up.

Signed the papers for my induction on the 26th. Gotta be at the hospital by 5am! Bring it on! :haha:

Oh, and I'm strep b negative this time, which makes me happy! I did not like getting the penicillin last time, it hurts when it comes through the IV! :growlmad:

DH won't have sex with me because he doesn't want labor to start... frustrated. So just nipple stimulation and manual orgasms it is, I guess. :roll: I'd really like to spontaneously go into labor on Friday night TBH! :haha:

I don't have a ball to bounce on, what else can I do to encourage baby to engage? Squats and walking is about all I can think of.


----------



## Twag

Great appointment aley &#128077; you tried pineapple? Spicy food?


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey everyone it all sounds like were all gearing up. I cant believ im 36 weeks on sat! Just 1 week till full term and no need for nicu bed lol il try persuade my consultant to hold off for another week even tho im going maaad. Th hospital has a hairdressers downstairs so im goin to get my hair done tomoz when i get paid. Im looking forward to that x


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley I remember how you were 4cm with your son and still not in active labor! Looks like you are on that track again being as you're already 2-3cm dilated and no contractions. In a way you're lucky it took me hours of intense contractions to even get to 4cm :wacko:

I've read to get the baby engaged...walk up stairs two at a time, child's pose, being on hands and knees and swaying back and fourth, and pelvic tilts. 

AFM: I'm 37 weeks today:happydance: I had one contraction last night that woke me up from my sleep and I was so relieved that for once it wasn't in my back but in the front! Maybe baby is in a good position and I won't have back labor the entire time this time! I had a pretty intense cramp in my right hip today too but other than that nothing really going on. I don't see midwife again till Tues and not sure if she will check me. Reality has not hit that newborn baby could be here any day now:shock:


----------



## aley28

cat, one more week wouldn't be so bad! At least then she'd be full term :flower: I hope you can get through it... you're SO close to the end, either way!

Mimzy, hehe -- yeah, my body seems to like to dilate gradually at the end of pregnancy. I was hoping to be 3-4 cms yesterday, but I think I'm just getting greedy :blush:

Hands and knees --- I guess that means I should really get down and clean the bathroom and kitchen after all. :haha: If I'm going to be on the floor swaying around I might as well be cleaning something - 2 birds, 1 stone and all that!

Its a miracle to do stairs at all for me, the idea of doing 2 at a time scares me - I am not sturdy, I worry I might hurt myself??

Hooray for full term, Mimzy!!! :happydance:
I'm 11 days away from induction and reality hasn't hit me yet either. :wacko: I'm really struggling to fully grasp that I'm having a baby. It still seems surreal and like I'm going to get pinched and suddenly wake up from a dream!


----------



## missmayhem

Hope your all keeping well

I caved in today and ordered a new pregnancy pillow. 

Also ordered a load of stuff, bumps wrap and some oscha blankets oh so looking forward to that! Got the newborn clothes washed and new the nappies are on! Finally getting sorted. 

Tonight I shall pack my hospital bag!!!


----------



## littlesteph

hoping everyone is ok, haven't been on since Friday. 
Anyway ended up going to hospital Saturday evening because of reduced movements and pains. Was on the ctg monitor for over an hour, midwife comes in and stays I don't know why but baby hasn't met the criteria. They did a test to check for pre-term labour which luckily came back as not being in pre-term labour, but because of the pains and because baby didn't meet this criteria (no idea what criteria they have to meet) I got a admitted. I went in at 5pm and was told at 8pm that I would be admitted just after 9pm I finally got onto the ward. 
I came out today after them doing loads of tests to try and figure out what is causing the pain. they can't find a reason, some of the doctors said it was spd another said it was because of having had to C-sections already. while doing the tests they found out I do actually need iron tablets after being told 4 weeks ago I didn't, I've also been put on folic acid as my levels for them are low and i'm not on stronger pain killers. 
I did get my section date while I was admitted, they are doing it at 38+3 because of the pains, roll on November 11th. The way baby is being I doubt i'll make it, he keeps going really low to the point it feels like I have a bulge between my legs, and Braxton hicks are getting stronger.


----------



## catmummyof4

Hey everyone no induction again and i rekon thyr wont b tomoz. At least i no next sat i will b as long as delivery suite isnt too full!! Im so jealous of u with easy pregnancys!!! Wish i could just sit bk and relax.. my new motto oh well maybe tomorrow lol... and im so peckish!! X

Littlesteph hope your doing better now your at home? X


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, felt really ill last night and not too good today, everything seems to making me feel sick. keep feeling baby drop down then wiggle back up. 
hope you get your induction date soon I know you have been waiting awhile now.


----------



## aley28

Nov 11 to c-sect is so close, steph!! :hugs: Hopefully you make it to at least 37 weeks, only a couple more weeks to go for that! Sorry to hear you had to spend the weekend in the hospital though... wish they could tell you more decisively what the pains are from!

cat, next Sat will be here before you know it!



AFM;
I was having a lot of (painless, sigh) contractions last night. They were irregular and only lasting about 30 seconds. I wasn't timing them exactly, just keeping an eye on them. They slowed down when I finished with laundry, but I was still getting an occasional one even when I finally went to bed. :shrug: I was very worried for a little while that I was in labor, because DH was on night shifts and I didn't want to be forced to call MIL :haha: So it was a relief to wake up still pregnant this morning! She can come tonight though - I'm totally cool with that. :haha: The painlessness of the contractions doesn't mean anything to me, as I had the painless labor last time... I really don't know if contractions will hurt this time or not. That sounds like an exciting thing, but its also very confusing because I really worry that I won't know if I go into labor. :wacko:

This morning I lost a massive gob of mucus plug in my toilet paper and when I got up and looked there was even more of it floating in the toilet. SO DISGUSTING, but makes me wonder if the contractions last night weren't doing something?? I am too massive to reach around my bump and touch my cervix, so all hopes of being able to monitor my own dilation this time are out the window :rofl:

Now that DH is done with night shifts for sure until after baby arrives, I'm going to see what I can do to get her to drop down a bit. I keep thinking I look lower, but she still feels really high up and I don't have much pressure down below, so I think she's not engaged. :shrug: Might even try to have sex tonight :rofl:


----------



## littlesteph

thank aley, kinda hoping to go into labour before the section date even though it would mean rushing down to the hospital as soon as it started as wold still need a section. 
loosing that much plug sounds promising, maybe it won't be much longer for you.


----------



## missmayhem

Eeeek looks promising


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm so done with my body pretending to go into labour. I know it's only practicing but it's driving me crazy. Loads of braxton hicks again today. Think I will have to skip my blood thinning jab tonight just in case but no doubt it will turn out to be nothing again. My pelvis is so painful now that every movement hurts. I'm so ready for him to come out but he is just messing me around.


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, that's how it is for me too - contractions almost constantly especially while walking. They don't bug me overly much, as that's how it went for me last time too and I ended up with a very easy labor so I guess I feel it was worth it? They say that prodromal labor makes active labor easier, so it helps if I tell myself that this time too. I know you won't get a dilation check, but you could be dilating slowly already, which is encouraging too, right? :thumbup:




As for my plug etc... I don't know. I don't feel like I have much longer, but I have convinced myself I'll be induced so that I don't get too excited over nothing :haha:


----------



## Twag

Wow how am I 38 weeks 2 week wait commenced &#128077;


----------



## lomelindi17

Ah you guys are getting so close, it's a race! I can't wait to see all these babies!!


----------



## aley28

Happy 38 weeks, Twag! :happydance:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I'm having loads of braxton hicks at 34 weeks its so uncomfortable. & bub seems to never stop moving, I can't tell if its her pressing against me or braxton hick sometimes. She seems to be awake all day and sleep at night while I'm sleep than as soon as I get out of bed she starts stretching than she up kicking, rolling away &#128525; Can't wait to meet my precious babe&#128149;&#128158;&#128150;&#128151;&#128156;&#128147;&#128139;


----------



## missmayhem

Oh twag the tww is so much worse that during ttc........ 

Fingers crossed your little princess appears soon


----------



## Maries_s

I went to the hospital last Wednesday because I had a lot of contractions and pain (like the period pain) they put me in the observation room for 24h. The lab test result was that I had a UTI. They gave me something for the pain and antibiotics. In the night my contractions got worse so doctor ordered Brethine to stop the contractions. At least in the morning my doctor visited me and check on me and released me. I'm officially in rest for the rest of my pregnancy. I'm 1cm dilated.


----------



## aley28

Marie, I hope the bedrest isn't too hard on you :hugs:


----------



## TexMel

I am now on bedrest, too, until I deliver. I am "at risk" of pre-eclampsia, so we are doing weekly scans and will re-check my urine next week. My dr expects that we will deliver sooner than expected, but not sure how soon. Oct 28 will put me at 37 weeks. It'll probably either be then or the week after that.

Can't wait to hear how everything plays out for you ladies in the coming weeks!!


----------



## lomelindi17

Marie and Texmel, sorry you have been having troubles! My doctor said if you have protein in your urine it means you need to eat more protein. Low protein in the diet can be a cause of pre-E, if that info helps. You need to get 75-100g protein per day. :hugs:

I've been having bladder pains off and on, cranberry juice seems to have made it better the last couple times but the last 2 days it's been hanging on. Not sure if it's an infection or just baby putting pressure on it. If it gets any worse I'll call. My immunity seems to be a bit low lately, hopefully it clears up on its own. Hope yours doesn't give you any more trouble Marie!


----------



## DHBH0930

Hello ladies!

Hope you are all doing well! I've been keeping very busy, only 5 weeks to go! I get the occasional contraction, I feel them mostly in my back. Also feel massive and have no idea how I can possibly get bigger! Definitely uncomfortable, but I'm not ready for her to come, got lots to do and want to enjoy my last few weeks with just DD1 :flower:


----------



## aley28

I hope it doesn't develop into pre-e TexMel :hugs:

DHBH :wave: Good to hear from you!

I was told by 2 people on Friday that I might explode if I get any bigger. People are so flattering in their compliments :haha:

38 weeks for me today! 8 days to induction, but nobody (except my husband :rofl:) thinks I'll make it that far!

Deep cleaned 2 rooms yesterday and it didn't so much as give me a handful of contractions! Guess I'll have to switch it up tonight... and try something less exhausting. :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

I keep getting told theres no way i'll make it to my section date. i'll be 38+3 so there is a good chance I will. Part of me really wants to go into labour before hand just because I am so done with being pregnant. I feel like my bump can't stretch anymore. been told I have to rest one consultant and by another I have to move around, So what do I do? To be honest I've been doing a bit of both.
Anyone else feeling stupidly tired. I honestly felt like I could have slept all day today. I keep feeling the urge to sort out my bedroom and move stuff about but I know if I did that not only would my husband kill me my mum in law would bring me back from the dead and kill me again.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Aint mother nature clever makes us all soooo uncomfortable and sore we long for labor lol 

I am feeling it as well so tired so much I want to get done thankfully hubby helping out so got a few things done today 

I have an appointment at 36 weeks and hopefully my fluid levels have improved and baby hasn't gotten to much bigger. I will be so happy to say good bye to my GD as well 

Littlesteph we are nearly there no chance they help you sort out your room :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Almost there!! I'm not tired, as in sleepy....but my entire body aches. All the time lol. So I guess I'm physically tired. I can't bend over, I need a pulley to turn over in bed, and I'm starting to forget things badly. Countdown is on...3 weeks to go!!


----------



## TexMel

Anyone else experienced sharp pains at the cervix? I keep getting these jabs that only last a second, but it is enough to make me twinge in pain. I've had several of them in the last 30 min. Baby is moving a lot, but I also seem to be having BH today fairly often (a couple an hour).


----------



## littlesteph

CelticNiamh said:


> Aint mother nature clever makes us all soooo uncomfortable and sore we long for labor lol
> 
> I am feeling it as well so tired so much I want to get done thankfully hubby helping out so got a few things done today
> 
> I have an appointment at 36 weeks and hopefully my fluid levels have improved and baby hasn't gotten to much bigger. I will be so happy to say good bye to my GD as well
> 
> Littlesteph we are nearly there no chance they help you sort out your room :hugs:

Hubby will be in the week, just need to sort all the stuff out that could be chucked and stuff that could be donated. and then I just got to tell hubby where I want the stuff and he'll move it around for. it just hoping we can fit the cot in our bedroom and still have walking space.


----------



## littlesteph

Tex I do when baby moves, he can be quite close to my cervix sometimes which sends a sharp pain right across it, also been getting a tone of Braxton hicks. the period pains and back pains are starting up again, and currently having a major Braxton hicks as I type, which is a little painful were its so tight.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I've had sharp pains for weeks. Every time I move my pelvis it feels like someone is stabbing me. In my case this is probably pgp according to the midwife but there is nothing they can do about it.

Two different random women stopped me in tescos to talk to me about my bump. They both asked when I was due and then laughed and said I'd never go that long. I wish they were psychic and not just random. The pains are just getting too much. Ironically I've had less braxton hicks although my bump was solid as a rock pretty much the whole way round tesco.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Anyone have issues with strangers touching ur bump? I was at the grocery store earlier when a man walks up and embraces my bump! It was so awkward and random, I kinda laughed it off and turned my body the other way and proceeded to leave. Its like he couldn't help himself!


----------



## Twag

I have had the sharp pains in the cervix but yesterday was like nothing else we went for a walk and the pains in my cervix and groin area actually felt like someone was ripping me in half &#128542;

12 days until due date nearly single figures yay


----------



## Smile181c

I've woken up this morning with awful cramping at the top of my bump :( has anyone else had this? It's making me feel so ill :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Anyone have issues with strangers touching ur bump? I was at the grocery store earlier when a man walks up and embraces my bump! It was so awkward and random, I kinda laughed it off and turned my body the other way and proceeded to leave. Its like he couldn't help himself!

OMG :haha: weird, thankfully no one has done that to me yet 



Twag said:


> I have had the sharp pains in the cervix but yesterday was like nothing else we went for a walk and the pains in my cervix and groin area actually felt like someone was ripping me in half &#128542;
> 
> 12 days until due date nearly single figures yay

so close yay, getting a few twinges in my cervix as well! really hope it means baby is the right way up at last 



Smile181c said:


> I've woken up this morning with awful cramping at the top of my bump :( has anyone else had this? It's making me feel so ill :(

could it be trapped wind maybe! I got awful pain in the top of my bump Saturday but took some galvasicon and they went away


----------



## Twag

Smile never had the cramping at the top of the bump only pains where baby kicks me!!


----------



## CoralInGold

A couple of people I've been talking to that I don't really know well have touched my bump & it's such an invasive feeling! If I speak to a pregnant lady & I'm not pregnant, admitedly, I do feel the urge to reach out & rub it :haha: but I would never actually do it.

Lightening crotch sufferer over here too! It's calmed down the past couple of days but when it flares up, ouch, it hurts!

Smile, hope the cramping eases, maybe some BH? I heard you can get them in your upper back if you're prone to back labour so wouldn't be surprised where they could hit!

full term today! Eeek!


----------



## Twag

Happy Full Term :flower:


----------



## TexMel

Haha! Lightening crotch! A great way to describe it!!! :haha:

I will have it several times within 30min-hour, but then only like one episode per day. It has been happening every day for like a week now, though. 

I (of course) googled it and read several places where people said it was the cervix starting to dilate. Anyone know if that is true??

I also read that doing Kegels each time it hurts will help, so I'm at least reminded to do my Kegels. Lol


----------



## Twag

I have been reading my APP and it says that lightening crotch is where baby is head down and low but hitting nerves you didn't know you had! THIS is very true for me as not only have I had the pains in my cervix but also my groin and down my legs to the point one almost went numb :wacko:


----------



## aley28

I always just assumed lightning crotch was what it felt like to get hit on the inside of the cervix lol. Dunno if it means anything, it's just a really unpleasant sensation for me! Even with little Missy way up high, I get it!


----------



## Mimzy3

Some of us ladies have already had their babies. I know this from the facebook page! Congrats Cat and Megan:flower::happydance:

I have been getting the lighting feeling too every now and then. Happens mainly when I'm laying on the couch. Every night lately I get woken from my sleep with a painful contraction and I have to get up go to the bathroom and walk around a bit till it passes. Yesterday it went into my hips and they ached really bad for a min or two it was the strangest thing :shrug: 

I'm in no rush though baby can hang on for a couple more weeks :thumbup:

And I agree TWW during pregnancy is still sooo much better than the TWW during TTC :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just had a small row with my mum. She is meant to be looking after my son if I go into labour. She's going to the theatre tonight which is fine. I told her I'd only phone her if I absolutely needed her. She just said that it would have to wait until the interval. Um no! What the hell. I'm only phoning her once I know this baby's coming out tonight, it's not like it's a casual chat. I had so many contractions last night, the most yet and they've continued on and off today. Given I've got to 5 minutes apart with nothing happening, last night, I'm not calling until I'm sure. She is really making a fuss about it.


----------



## Twag

Wow babies already congrats Cat & Megan :flower:

Ooooo Mrs Bump sounds promising :thumbup: sorry about your mum tho - so annoying :grr:


Spoiler
Okay green eyed monster is rearing her ugly little head :dohh: I WANT MY BABY


----------



## lomelindi17

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Anyone have issues with strangers touching ur bump? I was at the grocery store earlier when a man walks up and embraces my bump! It was so awkward and random, I kinda laughed it off and turned my body the other way and proceeded to leave. Its like he couldn't help himself!

Wow that is weird! I have had the opposite, no strangers have tried to touch mine or barely even mention it, but I even went to visit my aunts and grandmother and none of them even touched it! Lol maybe I'm giving off stay away vibes or something. I kinda wanted my family to make over it more than they did haha.


----------



## lomelindi17

Mimzy3 said:


> Some of us ladies have already had their babies. I know this from the facebook page! Congrats Cat and Megan:flower::happydance:
> 
> I have been getting the lighting feeling too every now and then. Happens mainly when I'm laying on the couch. Every night lately I get woken from my sleep with a painful contraction and I have to get up go to the bathroom and walk around a bit till it passes. Yesterday it went into my hips and they ached really bad for a min or two it was the strangest thing :shrug:
> 
> I'm in no rush though baby can hang on for a couple more weeks :thumbup:
> 
> And I agree TWW during pregnancy is still sooo much better than the TWW during TTC :haha:

Wow babies already! Maybe I should join the fb group now, I want to see! lol.


----------



## Twag

My friends & family always get upset as they touch my bump (despite my best get off me look) and as upset that she does not move but the same as my son she does not move for anyone except me :nope: she will be having a good wiggle as soon as a strange hand goes there she stops and soon as it gets off she moves again :haha: she will move for my son tho and also reacts when she hears him :cloud9: loves her big brother already


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I didn't know babies had been born, congrats guys!!


----------



## lomelindi17

Twag said:


> My friends & family always get upset as they touch my bump (despite my best get off me look) and as upset that she does not move but the same as my son she does not move for anyone except me :nope: she will be having a good wiggle as soon as a strange hand goes there she stops and soon as it gets off she moves again :haha: she will move for my son tho and also reacts when she hears him :cloud9: loves her big brother already

Me too! As soon as someone else tries to feel, the baby stops moving lol. Even does that to hubby but he does get to feel it sometimes if he keeps his hand there long enough. Stubborn babes!


----------



## aley28

Wow, congrats on the babies already!!! :happydance:

Oh, and nobody touches my bump either. My kids do, of course, and my husband - but other than that I've only been touched by like 2 other people and they asked first. :thumbup: Which is the way I like it, I don't really like being touched!


----------



## Mimzy3

No strangers have touched my belly but coworkers and family have. Honestly I can't stand when anyone besides DH or my son touches my bump. I don't even like it when my mom does. But every night DH places his hand on my bump and feels baby moving all around! :cloud9:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Awww, congrats can't wait to see pics xx

I've been getting lots of pelvic pain especially when laying down or sitting too long &#128549;I think my body is weaker this time around.

Can't stand for my bump to be touched as it brings on braxton hicks.


----------



## TexMel

I haven't had any strangers try to touch my bump, but somehow people don't seem to notice I am pregnant either, or don't acknowledge it. I don't mind it when my family, friends, or coworkers touch it.

My baby must be as stubborn as yours bc he stops moving the second I even think about telling my husband to look at or touch my belly. He has seen a few flutters, but none of the major soccer kicks I experience nightly.


----------



## missmayhem

Lightening crotch. God I remember that... And it hurts! I guess it's how a kick in the nuts feels 

Been a manic few days here. Eldest has the sick bug and it's really really upsetting her. Youngest was a touch I'll last night but he just ploughs on regardless as usual. I swear he could have his leg cut off and still play football and class it as a "sprain" 

Bump is starting to get a lot of tightenings and pressure lost s tiny but if plug too but at 35 weeks I know baby is just bring a tease


----------



## Mimzy3

question ladies did you know you were about to go into labor or did it just happen? I'm having a bit of anxiety about it because with my son I had a lot of warning. I had been having nightly contractions for weeks and I saw my midwife the day before my son was born and she told me I'd be having him tomorrow night. She was right I lost my plug that night and the next morning was in Labor. I have a feeling I won't be so lucky this time around...Does labor ever just start out of no where?! I also have DS to worry about this time around. :wacko:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I went into preterm labor with both pregnancies, my first at 27 weeks and second at 36 weeks. I'm 35 weeks this week and so far just getting braxton hicks everyday. Last week Dr said babe was measuring 35weeks already and fr felt head down, she said baby could be +7 lbs at birth on due date&#128522;


----------



## Twag

I have the same worry/anxiety but because I do not know what going into labour on my own would actually be like I was induced with my son and so I am freaking out slightly :-\
I also have my DS to think about :(


----------



## missmayhem

No matter what you plan baby will turn up when ready and inconvience you the most. 

Inver was an induction. Ripley I had to get up about 1am and have a hot shower as I had bad back ache. Then in bed my waters broke

My little darlings have passed on the tummy bug!! I feel like death



My little d


----------



## CoralInGold

I feel the same way, I think it's because I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea like a crazy lady & now I'm worried it'll all just happen so fast. Like, what if I mistake real contractions for strong BH's & before I know it I'm fully dilating, eek, this isn't helping my anxiety. Anyone would think this was my first, I just know every labour is different so it's still kind of like the unknown. I didn't experience any BH's with Brooke up until the night before I went into labour, with this one I've had them since 28 weeks.

Felt a bit light headed since yesterday afternoon. Trying to rest as much as possible.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy-I had ZERO warning with my son! I just came home from work one day, started dinner and then we had plan to clean the house and we did. Once we ate and started cleaning I thought I was having contractions but it was like very rare. I went to bed but woke up and hour later and had to go to the hospital because I was in face in labor and then 8 hours later he was here! So it was with no warning! And I am nervous this time since I do have my son too. Luckily we have planned if in the middle of the night, we are calling my mom to come over. If during the day, we will either take him to my husband's aunts house, she lives super close to the hospital I am delivering or see if my mom can come over (she works really close to where I live) so it's just a waiting game now! I hate this part lol I am very impatient!!

BUT on another note, do you guys still get a lot of movement? I get harder kicks now and I saw it's normal to get a decrease in movement since there isn't a lot of room but I think my baby girl is getting mad there isn't room and is just punching me lol..what do you ladies think?


----------



## aley28

My baby's movement has slowed down a bit. The movements aren't as big and they are exclusively the type where she's like dragging an arm or a foot across my belly. I did get a kick last night - so rare anymore that it startled me! :haha:

CoralInGold, this is my third baby and I'm having the same type of anxieties. You'd think I'd remember what contractions feel like (and I do...) but I had such a long latent labor last time and now this time I don't know if I'll continue on with the same pattern or if every time I start getting contractions if its the real thing! The contractions are real enough... I can feel them pushing downward. :haha:


----------



## Sunny27

Getting so anxious!!! 37 week appt today, only 14 days or less until we meet our little lady.


----------



## Twag

Has my last midwife appointment today next time I see her I will either have baby or be 41 weeks and she will come give me a sweep & book induction

Come on baby out you come &#128077;


----------



## aley28

Had my last appointment today as well! :thumbup: Dilated to a 3 still and got a sweep. Having some contractions and some cramps now, but nothing too exciting really. My hips are feeling really sore/wobbly, so I'm hoping that's some sort of sign in itself. Baby is still not engaged.

6 days to induction, though TBH I'm feeling like she might come this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

So jealous aley we get nothing until we are late boo :(

I think she will come Friday &#128077;


----------



## aley28

Twag, not even getting one at 40 weeks seems like crap to me!

Friday would be perfect! Or Thursday. Or Wednesday. Or right now. :rofl:


----------



## Twag

:haha: Oh tell me about it 2nd mum and no 40 week appointment :(

Oh I am so with you she can come now I am ready &#128077;


----------



## littlesteph

congrats on babies been born already

feel awful today. Got woken up at around half 1 with intense pain across the top of my bump and really bad period pains, spent half the night and morning on the loo with a bowl in my lap. barely managed to eat anything today, I've had loads of Braxton hicks and a few contractions, I wish this was my body getting ready but I think its just a bug. Hubby had to take the day off work because I was that ill. still feel pretty ill now.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Littlesteph hope you feel better soon


----------



## aley28

Sorry to hear that, steph... I hope it passes soon!! Sounds utterly miserable :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Had midwife appointment today and I'm feeling a little better about things. She said she thinks this baby will be bigger than my son which I'm happy to hear. She said he'll be around 7lbs 2.5oz. She didn't do an ultrasound she just felt around and guessed so I know its not accurate or anything but she was dead on about everything with my son, so who knows:shrug: She also said she will see me next week for my appointment that she doesn't think I'll be going into labor before than. And I'm fine with that! I would like this baby to cook till 39 weeks :thumbup: We talked about how I needed an epistomony with my son because his heart rate was going erratic and we needed to get him out and said that we won't do that this time and we'll try and make it to the tub. So makes me feel a little better, she said it will be fun LOL she said that last time too though :haha:

Lilsteph sorry your so miserable :hugs: hopefully you get some relief soon!

Aley my hips have been achy too:dohh:! Your cramping sounds promising....maybe soon! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Hope you feel better soon Steph :hugs:

Got my 37 week mw appointment tomorrow, then I'll see them again at 39 I think. My consultant says I can have sweeps from 39 weeks instead of 41 so hoping I'm not waiting too much longer for baby!


----------



## aley28

SUPER crampy now, and having contractions - but they are varying from 2 to 5 minutes apart and only lasting 30-ish seconds each. I started a load of laundry because standing around folding laundry always makes me having more contractions (even my uterus hates doing laundry! :rofl:), trying to think of what more I can do to encourage contractions. Will be going for a walk in a little while to get my son from school... I nested so hard this weekend I have very little left to do around the house :rofl: Guess I could sweep again. :haha:


Mimzy, sounds like a good appointment!!

Smile, I hope the sweeps help bring on labor for you! Do you feel you'll make it to 39 weeks??


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh aley that's pretty close together, let's hope baby is coming soon. 

Sorry your poorly Steph. :-(

I'll get a sweep at 40+2 as I have a consultant appt then and she said a midwife could do one then, but then if I don't get the same doctor who knows. I will ask for one at 40 too. I have appts every week to test my bp. They will not do one before 40 weeks here.


----------



## missmayhem

Aley I hope something comes of it!!! 


I'm getting pretty regular Bh again tonight don't notice them unless I'm stood up. Even then they are just annoying


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Yayy aley hopefully baby comes soon!


----------



## aley28

All contractions have stopped though I'm still crampy. Walking to get the kid was super painful - between the cramping, contractions, and sore hips. :wacko: But it basically stopped after that. Feel like I got all excited for no reason :haha:

If I struggle to fall asleep tonight, I'll bore myself to sleep with nipple stimulation I guess. :haha: I swept floors, did laundry, cleaned in the kitchen, unloaded the dishwasher... NOTHING. Nesting is useless. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw aley it's horrible when the contractions are stop start aren't they! Fingers crossed everything gets a bit more regular!

I am starting to get a bit crampy nowadays but I haven't lost any plug, or anything like that so I'm not really sure if I'll make it to 39 weeks! If I do I REALLY hope the sweep sets me off :haha:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Does anyone know who's in charge of the Facebook group? I'd like to be added but I can't find the group when I try to search.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Awww aley I got a feeling baby will be here very soon xx


----------



## Twag

So jealous am I the only one who doesn't get a sweep until I am a week late :( boo that sucks!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I just had my appointment! I am 2 cm dilated and 80% effaced! I went into labor with my son at 2 cm and 75% effaced so It should be anytime!! There is a facebook group? Can I be added?


----------



## aley28

Twag said:


> So jealous am I the only one who doesn't get a sweep until I am a week late :( boo that sucks!

I really don't understand their reluctance to do sweeps over there! Wish you didn't have to wait on it, Twag :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

My midwife wont sweep until after 38 weeks! :(


----------



## aley28

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Awww aley I got a feeling baby will be here very soon xx

I'm really thinking she'll be here this weekend... My elder son predicted Friday. :haha: Either way, Monday is as far as I have to wait, so that's a comfort. I'm SO OVER THIS. :haha: 

Its cold enough to start freezing out at nights, and I'm STILL overheating. I was driving home from preschool drop-off this morning with my windows down... most people are wearing heavy coats. :haha::wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm too hot all the time too! I had a pedicure this morning and spent the rest of the day in a skirt and flip flops! :rofl: I did the school run with my Aunty and everyone else had their coats on!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I would of had to wait until 41 weeks if I wasn't already having a consultant appt. I seriously think I'm going overdue. I've got my sons cold and it's worn me out. It basically ate my last bit of energy.


----------



## Sunny27

37 week appt yesterday and I was 1 1/2 cm dilated and 50% effaced. All is well with baby and her predicted weight is over 5 pounds. So it looks like baby will be induced on the 3rd of next month.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Yayy to think in 5 weeks or less we'll all be holding our bundles &#128149;&#128158;&#128156;&#128147;&#128099;


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolecchi that is a lot of progression for 36 weeks woohoo! hopefully that means a nice easy labor for you! Are you ready for baby to come soon? I know you have a little boy too. 

Aley your still here with us! :haha: I thought u might of had that baby by now! 

My midwife won't do sweep till 39 weeks either but I think I'll hold out till 40 weeks if I don't go before then anyways.

AFM: I feel very off today! I too am hot all the time even when everyone in the office is cold. I got very nauseous, hot, and felt like my head was in a fog. I left work and went home and laid down for a hour. I could of slept in bed all day but I had to get back to work. I just feel like my body is wanting me to rest. OH and my hips were REALLY achy. :wacko:


----------



## aley28

Smile - that is me EXACTLY. Skirts and sandals still, while I make my kids wear pants and long sleeves and jackets. Even my husband is in jeans these days, and he tries to wear shorts for as much of the year as possible. Here I am, just wishing it was appropriate to go naked in public. I thought that autumn would bring some relief, but while the weather feels nice, everybody is turning on the heat and so I go into a building and just want to cry :rofl: UGH.

Mimzy, still here!! Unfortunately :haha: I'm still rather crampy today, though only when I'm up and around... my hips are sore, and I'm contracting still just nothing regular. They are real contractions - I Googled the difference between BHs and labor contractions, because I honestly cannot remember from last time! Mine are starting at the top and moving down, and they feel like they are pushing her downward... they just aren't coming regularly so Im not in active labor. So lame :haha: My son thinks it'll happen Friday, and I dunno... I'm sort of inclined to trust his opinion. :rofl:


----------



## Twag

Aley I also think Friday &#128077;

I feel like I am going to be the last one to have my baby :( 
Right now I feel like I am going to have the gestation of an elephant :(


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I feel like I'll deliver close to 37 weeks baby is engaged already and I'm a finger tip dilated but that's normal as I have kids already.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi ladies. I know I've been terrible at replying but have been following you all and thinking of you through your worries! I am now in the final countdown- c section under a general booked for next Thursday 29th. I am soooo ready! Feeling very uncomfortable, kind of hoping I pop sooner ( although will have to rush to hosp for a c sec) good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Ok so my midwife is quite dismissive of this but it seems to be getting worse. Is anyone else struggling to do anything without pain and/or vomiting. I have quite severe pubic pain now and if I even vaguely try to exert myself, like say half an hour of housework then I'm sick. My bp and urine are fine but my body is a mess. I have a cold too but surely it shouldn't be that bad. I've also developed bad indigestion and am burping every 5 minutes. I just feel like a mess but the braxton hicks have now dried up.


----------



## Smile181c

Haha Aley! I'm exactly the same, my DH is getting so frustrated with me cause he's getting cold and I'm sat ther sweating! He puts the heating on and I have to sit next to the window :rofl:

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain Mrs Bump :(


----------



## CoralInGold

Hang in there MrsBump. He'll soon be in your arms & you'll forget about all of this :hugs: xx


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Mrs bump sounds awful maybe try ante natal ward or your Dr


----------



## sunshine2014

Mrs Bump....that sounds awful. I would definitely push them to find out why you're being sick? Surely that's not common....? Just rest as much as you can, as it sounds like your body is completely finished.


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, is the pain making you vomit, or are you just being sick? Its common for morning sickness to make a new appearance at the end of pregnancy unfortunately :(

I've also had a cold and am shocked that just the slightest amount of coughing can make me throw up. Our outside garbage can made me dry heave the other day when I had to go toss a sack of trash into it. :sick: Super sensitive stomach, I guess. :sick:

:hugs: MrsBump


Woke up still pregnant this morning. Super disappointed. I have no patience :blush:


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_bump I agree with Aley MS can definitely come back full force towards the end. The good news is they say when you feel like crap you're getting close:thumbup:

As you all know I had an off day yesterday. This morning before I got out of bed I kept having BH and I felt them in my back but they weren't all that painful. I had a few back to back than started thinking maybe this is it. But I got up and went to the bathroom and they went away :shrug: I now have some lower back pain kind of like the feeling you get before AF shows. I can't believe next week is the last week of October:shock:!!!


----------



## TexMel

Had OB appt yesterday, doing lab work and 24 hr urine collection today. If my labs and urine stay the same as last week or get worse, then we are having this baby next Wednesday (at 37 weeks). Dr was about 99% sure this would be the case. If they happen to improve, then we will get to wait another week. Part of me is just ready to meet him, part of me wants him to cook just a little bit longer.


----------



## Mimzy3

TexMel exciting be sure to let us know what your test results are!:thumbup:


----------



## aley28

I think you'll be having a baby within the week, Mimzy!!


----------



## TexMel

I did start evening primrose oil tonight, both orally and vaginally. Hoping that way whether it is this upcoming week or the week after that, my cervix will be ready to go and I'll be an easy induction vs having to opt for the c-section after 3 days in the hospital, which my dr kept making it sound like was bound to happen.

Can't wait to hear my results in the morning, as I feel like so much is hinging on it!


----------



## aley28

I hope your results come back good TexMel! :)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Lost my breakfast again this morning. I was quite violently sick and once I'd done cleaning up, with a toddler in tow so it took a while, I noticed my trousers were wet. I'm not sure but I think I may of just wet myself while I was sick. I've put on a sanitary towel. I have midwife in an hour anyway. Really think it was probably wetting myself but unsure. God this is embarrassing.


----------



## Twag

Oh mrs bump:hugs: Hoping it is your waters &#128077;


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Not waters but bp is high so being admitted for observations. Really unhappy about it but I guess better safe than sorry.


----------



## lomelindi17

Hope it's nothing serious Mrs Bump! :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Mrs_Bump yes better to be on the safe side and least baby is full term already! 

Texmel any news?! 

Twag and lome how are you feeling?


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Mrs bump best safe hunny thinking of you & bubs

Lots of walking done today and I was getting strong pains but nothing anymore! She is still SO low just hoping something happens soon :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Tex- Any news?

How are you ladies feeling? I am ready lol!! I am nervous/anxious about going into labor again lol I did it all natural before and I want to do it again but I am nervous HAHAHA


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolecchi I'm in the same boat did it all natural last time and going to do it again this time but I'm sooo nervous/anxious now that I know what to expect. I pray it goes faster this time around but also hope not too fast. Want to make it to the hospital in time :haha: Did you give birth at a hospital with a midwife last time? I'm not ready yet want him to bake a little longer :)


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, don't be embarrassed! The other day I was standing in the kitchen and I coughed lightly - like one step above just clearing my throat - and peed myself. It wasn't a lot, but really?!? Fortunately nobody else was home so I just went and changed clothes. :haha: In the first trimester, I had to sit on the toilet and throw up in a bucket because I would pee every time I vomited and I got sick of cleaning up both messes. :roll:

Pregnancy is glamorous! :rofl: I have to wear a pad nowadays because of the pee issue. Usually I can manage not to, but not always. :growlmad:

Sorry about the high BP though :hugs:




I am feeling SO ready! Keep hoping to suddenly go into labor, but I kind of don't think I will before Monday. :shrug: I'm nervous about delivery, but not extremely so. I'm still quite looking forward to it. Labor and delivery is exhilarating :haha:

My pelvis feels so sore and wobbly/unstable, its making it really hard to move around. I know its just the relaxin making everything looser so that she can get out the birth canal, but omg :(


----------



## Amcolecchi

Haha EXACTLY!!! I told my husband now that I know what to expect I am more nervous lol! Hopefully it goes faster for us, but like you said, after we get to the hospital lol! I had a midwife at a hospital. It would be cool to do a midwife center but we don't have many around here :( LOL I am ready because I am just over the pelvic pain hahaha! This is your second right? Was your first a girl or boy? My first was a boy and he was stubborn and still is to this day. I am hoping this little girl is not lol!!!



Mimzy3 said:


> Amcolecchi I'm in the same boat did it all natural last time and going to do it again this time but I'm sooo nervous/anxious now that I know what to expect. I pray it goes faster this time around but also hope not too fast. Want to make it to the hospital in time :haha: Did you give birth at a hospital with a midwife last time? I'm not ready yet want him to bake a little longer :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolecchi My midwife delivers at a hospital but they have a 'birthing center' which has tubs and stuff for more natural deliveries. Its a beautiful hospital I know I'm fortunate to live so close to it. This is my second I had a boy the first time and due with another boy :happydance: My midwife said my son had a flare for the dramatics the way he came into the world. If I remember correctly we had very similar labors. Took forever to get to active labor then it went fast. And he to this day is so dramatic :haha:

Mrs_Bump yes, don't be embarrassed. I also pee every time I vomit this pregnancy :blush: 

Aley not long for you, you're almost there! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy-Oh yes ours is like that as well!! It's a birthing center within the hospital. I was thinking of MAYBE trying a water birth, has anyone tried that?!

Mrs. bump- don't be embarrassed! We were walking with my son once and I had to go to the bathroom super bad (#2) and I didn't make it home! :(


----------



## Smile181c

Hope everything is ok mrs bump!

I want to try a water birth this time - just hoping there is a tub free on the day/night!

I'm not really anxious about labour cause I know what to expect from last time (although I hope it's faster with no complications!) but I'm terrified of delivery! I had an emcs last time so I have no idea what it's like to push a baby out and it's freaking me out! :haha:

I've done a lot of walking today and food shopping so my hips/pelvis is feeling very wobbly right now! Really hoping it's not much longer before labour starts!


----------



## TexMel

Got my labs back - dr says everything is perfect on my blood work. The protein in my urine is still mildly elevated, but has gone down since last week. She is going to consult with a specialist and decide if we still need to deliver next week, or if we can wait it out another week or so. Will know more after my next appt on Monday afternoon.


----------



## littlesteph

sorry mrsbump for being sick, your in the best place, hopefully its nothing too bad.

I was admitted again Wednesday. barely managed a week out of hospital :( this time it was because I had a bit of a bleed and painful Braxton hicks every 15 to 20 minutes. so they kept me in for 2 nights. bleeding stopped the first night in, it was only when wiping. the Braxton hicks turned into contractions but got further apart but more painful. so i'm now on a sex ban. still getting contractions every now and then, cervix is still long and closed so the contractions are not doing much at the moment. have my C-section in 2 and a half weeks so hoping I can stay out of hospital until then. got my last scan Monday be intresting to see how much he's estimated to be. if the last scan is anything to go by I think between 5lbs 6oz and 5lbs 14oz. 

sounds like there are a few babies here trying to get ready to make their entrance. hopefully you ladies won't be waiting too long.


----------



## TexMel

So sorry littlesteph! You have had a very rough pregnancy!


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, its not been easy that's for sure its also not been the worse one here.


----------



## lomelindi17

Steph sorry you had to go into the hospital again! Glad the bleeding stopped and contractions slowed down though, hope you can make it to term ok. 

And yep, totally peed myself a few times so far, it happens! lol

Feeling fine here but I just found out I'm positive for Group B Strep. So bummed! I really really want to avoid taking antibiotics for a lot of reasons, they are so harsh on a fragile little baby and I worry about future side effects from them, they will mess my body all up after I just got my gut healed from the IBS symptoms I had last year, and I really want the baby to have a nice healthy gut flora to start out with for optimal health. So my doctors are recommending a natural approach to try and kill it off and then we'll retest. Hopefully it works!! It will involve lots of probiotics, Goldenseal suppositories, and I am going to add in drinking lots of kefir and some Apple Cider Vinegar with water every day and cut down on sugar (no more nightly ice cream waa!). Fingers crossed! I feel bad though, hubby didn't know anything about GBS and I told him about it in a text bc he's on a long drive in the tour van now, and I think he kinda freaked out lol. Took me a while to calm him down oops!


----------



## sweetgirl75

Went to the doctor today they said i am 3to4 cm dilated. Are any of you ladies dilated yet?


----------



## aley28

I hope you have a relaxing last couple of weeks with no more scares/concerns, Steph!! You deserve a chance to relax a little bit, I think! :hugs: And you're so close to full term!

Lomelindi, I think its awesome they will let you try other methods to tackle the strep B before going straight to the antibiotics. :thumbup: I had the antibiotics for it with Parker - and not only do they really suck to get, as penicillin hurts when it enters your bloodstream - but I didn't learn until like 2 years later that it could have caused problems for him and/or me. I was so happy to be negative for it this time around... I can just avoid the entire situation :roll:

sweetgirl, at my 38 week appointment on Tuesday I was dilated to a 3! :thumbup: Which is a good start on the process I think, though I would have been happier to hear I was at a 4 :rofl: 




AFM;
Contractions all day today. Just not regular. Some of them were edging into the 'rather uncomfortable' stage and I thought about timing them, but I didn't want to stress myself over it just to have it fizzle out again. So I did laundry and just tried to stay up and moving around. They've not stopped completely, but they are further apart again, now that I'm sitting down. :shrug:

Also, I swear that my bump shrank. Maybe it was just the angle in the mirror, I dunno?? But it looks smaller to me. I'm not leaking waters (and they certainly haven't gone in a gush!) ... so I can only figure that if I've gotten smaller, it means that she's engaged? Or that she was engaged and has come back out again... I don't feel like her head is between my knees or anything. There was a LOT of pressure on my cervix earlier though, and it lasted for a long time. Super uncomfy! :wacko:

I feel like I've been kicked in the va-jay-jay, from the outside. Super tender feeling down there. :wacko: Sigh. I just want this baby out so I can quit feeling like a whale. Then I can start lactating and I'll only feel like a cow. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Looks like I get to go home. Bloods were all 100% normal. I was given the lowest possible dose of bp meds and it shot back down to normal an hour later and had dropped even more this morning. So no one knows why my bp and pulse were so high. It may just be a combination of stress, illness and pregnancy but its not preeclampsia so that's the main thing. They want one more reading then hopefully I can go home and get bouncing on my ball.


----------



## Mimzy3

lilsteph glad you and baby are doing okay! I'm sure having that bleed was scary! :hugs:

Lome I know you must be upset that you tested positive, I know you wanted an all natural birth. Were you planning a water birth? My midwives said that if I had tested positive I wouldn't be able to birth in the tub. That is great they are going to help you naturally cure it before birth. I hope it works for you! :thumbup:

Sweetgirl is this your first? That is great that you are already 3-4cm dilated. They say active labor starts at 4cm. Should make labor go faster when it does start. I haven't been checked since around 35 weeks when she checked for strep b and she said I was a finger tip dilated. I might ask her to check me when I go in on Tues because I"m curious. I know with my first I never got past 1cm before labor started and it took 14 hours of intense contractions once it did start to even get to 4cm.:wacko:

Aley when are you getting induced again? Is it Monday? If so are you ready?! :happydance:

I'm starting to think this baby might actually be a Nov baby. All along I was so sure he would come the end of October. And so worried about him cooking long enough and watch he'll be later or not want to come LOL.


----------



## littlesteph

lomelindi17 hopefully the natural approach works for you.

aley28 that did make e chuckle going from a whale to a cow. hubby thought it would be funny to pretend to milk me while I was on all fours because my back was in agony didn't know whether to laugh or slap him lol 

Mrsbump glad your blood pressure is coming down, hopefully they didn't leave you too long before letting you go home.



Had about 6 or 7 contractions over the course of the day. think its something I am going have to keep an eye on. defiantly feel him moving lower down, could feel his elbow in my hip while I was trying to wrap up some Christmas presents. didn't actually realise how much we had actually spent on the boys. its not much compared to what most spend but where they are young most their stuff doesn't cost much anyway. 
thought i'd do through my hospital bag this evening double check I have everything to realise I hadn't packed a towel and it doesn't even fit in my bag, was hoping to avoid taken 2 so just going to stick it in a carrier bag and stick my notes in with it at least then i'll have a bag to put my dirty washing in as well.
have my scan on Monday which I am a bit worried about as my last scan showed my water levels had dropped so had a the blood flow through the cord and he had gained a pound in 3 weeks. I though it was meant to be a pound in 2 weeks.


----------



## aley28

I'm glad its not pre-e, MrsBump - hopefully just explainable by stress :)


AFM; I feel really sick today. And completely not hungry. I just had a stick of cheese about half hour ago because I realized I hadn't eaten anything since a bowl of cereal 8 hours before that. :wacko: Also keep having to run to the bathroom for #2s. But then that goes away and I just feel nauseous. :sick: Bleehhhh


----------



## aley28

Littlesteph, if he's slow gaining, will they move the c-sec up even further?? :wacko: I'd be stressed too. I hope your next scan shows better news!

My husband keeps making jokes about milking me. :haha: Sooo funny. :roll: I think he's sort of fascinated that my boobs can be both amazing to look at (LOL) AND serve an actual purpose lol


----------



## lomelindi17

lol Aley the cow thing is hilarious haha. I think you are getting the pre-labor clear out, hope something starts up before you get induced!! I would drink some juice or something to keep your blood sugar up though!

Steph hope your next scan goes perfectly!! Positive thoughts ;-) 

Mimzy that's weird they said that about not being able to do a water birth when GBS+, the research I read said that having a water birth actually decreases the chances the baby will get a Strep B infection, and I've seen photos of women even in hospitals hooked up to iv antibiotics for GBS laboring in the water. I will have to ask my midwives what their policy is on that, hadn't thought that would be an issue. Even if the natural treatments don't work I think I'll probably just get an antibiotic shot during labor so it will still be a natural birth, and we'll just have to try and get as many probiotics as possible to me and the baby to offset the damage. But really hoping it works!!!!!  

Hubby is coming home on Monday for good, can't wait! Luckily this month has flown by even though he's been gone for most of it, can't believe it's already the 24th!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Hope you ladies are doing well! 

Good luck to those that are due right about now, I look forward to hearing birth stories and seeing pictures!

Those that are interested in the FACEBOOK page I believe I have instructions how to get on it on the front page here (I don't run it, but I'm a member)


----------



## CoralInGold

I've just added Jo on Facebook (which one of you is Jo!?) :haha:


----------



## lomelindi17

Most of the ladies who switched over to the FB page stopped coming on here, so it's kind of like two different groups now lol. I think Jo doesn't come on here anymore either.


----------



## TexMel

Some of us still try to keep up with both groups, but I think Jo does not.

Aley, you are cracking me up with the boobs. Since this is our first, I think everything is a little unsettling to my husband. When I told him a couple weeks ago that my boobs were already leaking colostrum, I think it terrified him to look at them. Lol

I go back to the dr tomorrow to decide whether we induce this week or next. Sent my husband to Target last night with a long list of stuff we had to have before baby gets here. I would normally not trust him with such an important task, but bedrest means no target. I sent him the list, plus pictures of what I was talking about, plus he called at least 5 times. All in all, he did great and I could see he was happy to get what we needed to be prepared for baby. Will re-pack my bags today and double check that I really do have everything ready to go!


----------



## aley28

TexMel, your hubby is awesome! Mine would have told me to wait until later or order it off Amazon :rofl:

I think lactating boobies throw a lot of guys off :winkwink: Even though this is my third time, my husband is acting like its some weird phenomenon and when I started producing colostrum sometime in the 20-weeks, he was concerned that it was "too early" :haha:

Lindi, I think my body is clearing out for labor too. Even though I'm being induced tomorrow, I don't think I'd have made it much past that anyway. I've been in pre-labor for weeks, but especially in the last several days with all the contractions and now the #2s and the upset stomach and everything. :shrug: I'm SO excited for tomorrow though :haha:


AFM; Less than 24 hours to induction, and I'm truly just excited! A little bit nervous, but really not much nervousness at all! Not sure how I'm going to spend this last day of pregnancy. Probably on the toilet :roll: :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw good luck aley!! I'm so jealous :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

aley28 said:


> TexMel, your hubby is awesome! Mine would have told me to wait until later or order it off Amazon :rofl:
> 
> I think lactating boobies throw a lot of guys off :winkwink: Even though this is my third time, my husband is acting like its some weird phenomenon and when I started producing colostrum sometime in the 20-weeks, he was concerned that it was "too early" :haha:
> 
> Lindi, I think my body is clearing out for labor too. Even though I'm being induced tomorrow, I don't think I'd have made it much past that anyway. I've been in pre-labor for weeks, but especially in the last several days with all the contractions and now the #2s and the upset stomach and everything. :shrug: I'm SO excited for tomorrow though :haha:
> 
> 
> AFM; Less than 24 hours to induction, and I'm truly just excited! A little bit nervous, but really not much nervousness at all! Not sure how I'm going to spend this last day of pregnancy. Probably on the toilet :roll: :rofl:

oooh good luck for your induction :happydance::happydance:



OOOH strepB I am positive for that and one of my babies needed antibotics after delivery when it first showed it self, they acted quick so he was ok thankfully, but I have had the antibiotics during labour, I always preferred that to baby needing them afterwards, never knew there was any complications from them for baby! I don't think I will escape it this time either but my two boys are fine and were fine after they were born :flower:


I have my appointment this week, feel a wee bit nervous about it as fluid levels are a huge issue and big baby as well so we shall see what they say I just hope he is head down now at least!!


anyone else very uncomfortable now! I am out of breath or have sore hips and pressure from baby and loads of BH 

Oh I come on here and the facebook page :thumbup::flower:


----------



## lomelindi17

Good luck tomorrow Aley!! Hope it goes super smoothly and quick and you have a perfect birth!  

Texmel what a good hubby!! I bought everything on Amazon pretty much, saved me having to drive 2 hours to go shopping all the time. :thumbup:

Niamh good to hear your boys were fine with the antibiotics, I am nervous about it but it's better than risking a GBS infection I guess. They are just now starting to discover all the health effects of the gut flora, and studies have found that antibiotics in newborns increase risks of thrush, other non GBS blood infections, antibiotic-resistant bacteria, asthma, obesity, allergies, and IBS later in life, and may impede the immune system. There's also a slight risk of a bad reaction to the penicillin. So it's a lot to think about lol!


----------



## littlesteph

aley28 said:


> Littlesteph, if he's slow gaining, will they move the c-sec up even further?? :wacko: I'd be stressed too. I hope your next scan shows better news!
> 
> My husband keeps making jokes about milking me. :haha: Sooo funny. :roll: I think he's sort of fascinated that my boobs can be both amazing to look at (LOL) AND serve an actual purpose lol

i'm not sure, hopefully find out tomorrow.


----------



## littlesteph

good luck for tomorrow Aley


----------



## CelticNiamh

lomelindi17 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Aley!! Hope it goes super smoothly and quick and you have a perfect birth!
> 
> Texmel what a good hubby!! I bought everything on Amazon pretty much, saved me having to drive 2 hours to go shopping all the time. :thumbup:
> 
> Niamh good to hear your boys were fine with the antibiotics, I am nervous about it but it's better than risking a GBS infection I guess. They are just now starting to discover all the health effects of the gut flora, and studies have found that antibiotics in newborns increase risks of thrush, other non GBS blood infections, antibiotic-resistant bacteria, asthma, obesity, allergies, and IBS later in life, and may impede the immune system. There's also a slight risk of a bad reaction to the penicillin. So it's a lot to think about lol!


I would guess that would be more so if they do have to get the IV antibiotics them self's as I am hoping that little passes over to baby in the womb, my two are 4 years old and 2 years but I did breastfeed them till 18 months to 2 years neither have asthma or allergies! not saying that it does not happen though! The gut flora once you breastfeed exclusively will correct it self and repair, breastfeeding will help the immune system well So I hope anyway! 

it is a hard one though isn't it!!! :dohh:


----------



## lomelindi17

Yep sure is! Hopefully I won't even need 'em!


----------



## aley28

Will they keep retesting you up until you delivery then, Lome, or how are they managing that to see if the natural approach works?

11 hours to go, and I'm merely getting more and more excited! :rofl:

My 6 year old came to me and confessed that he's sad I'm going to be in the hospital and that he's going to miss me, then he started crying and became incredibly worried about who is going to read a story to him before bed tomorrow night, since I ALWAYS do! I gave him and hug and we went to go draw pictures together, but oy, what a way to make me feel guilty :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

Goodluck Aley!!! Hope everything goes smoothly and looking forward to seeing pics of her! 

I turned 36 weeks yesterday. So about 4 weeks to go! I'd love for her to come right on my due date, it's a Saturday so my family will be home and my dad comes home from work that weekend and will be home for the whole week after (week of thanksgiving) also my DH had that wed-Fri off, we saved 5 vacation days of his to be off, so he would only have to use 2 that week and use the other 3 the week after and get to be home with me the baby and DD1 even longer :flower:


----------



## TexMel

Good luck tomorrow Aley!! Are they starting the pitocin tomorrow, or admitting you overnight to start labor on Tuesday?


----------



## lomelindi17

Aley that is so sweet about your son, sounds like a cutie! I'm so excited for you, don't forget to tell us how it goes and post pics of your new baby girl once you are recovered! <3

Yeah she said they would retest me after a week of doing the new probiotics & Goldenseal suppositories and see if it worked. Then if it does I just keep it up until I go into labor, but if it still comes up positive I'm going to ask if I can try it for one more week and retest again. Really glad we tested early at 35 weeks so I hopefully have enough time to get rid of it. From what I've read the certain probiotic strains that they are putting me on have been pretty effective at beating the GBS, and maybe cutting down on the sugar and adding in the Apple cider vinegar will help my body pH adjust to where it's more favorable for the probiotics. Fingers crossed anyways! :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Not long left now Aley! Bless your little boy, they know just how to get at the heart strings don't they! X


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I know what you mean aley ever since I got out of hospital if ds can't see me he goes looking for me and gets upset. He also keeps asking if we have to go to hospital. It will be worth it though as you'll get to meet your baby.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I know I'm still so early (35w) but I can't help waking up lately wondering if today is the day lol. I'm sooo anxious to meet my baby girl and to end all the aches and pains &#128522;


----------



## aley28

I was up and ready to go at 4am this morning :haha: but the hospital called and said their delivery rooms are full and that I couldn't come in before 7:30 (2 hour delay from my original scheduled time). This is fine actually, as it meant more sleep! :haha: But I called at 7 (half hour ago) and she said they are still full and that they'll call me when they have space. No timeframe, as labor is so individual to each woman -- which I'm taking to mean nobody is at a 9 and getting ready to push :rofl:

I think we'll still get to go in today but my guess is it'll be early afternoon.

TexMel, they'll start me on the pitocin soon after I get in there! I don't need antibiotics this time, so I'll just get started straight on the pitocin. Hoping for a fast labor, I still want her out by late afternoon. I do NOT want to be stuck in the hospital until Wednesday because of the 24 hour observation rule for newborns!


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley good luck today! Hope things are going smoothly:hugs:

Tomorrow is a full moon I wonder if some of us will have our babies :haha: They say a lot of women go into labor on full moon's and my son was born on a full moon. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and I think I'm going to ask her to check me. I'm curious to know if I'm dilated or not. I would be thrilled to know my body has made some progress. I also have colostrum. I thought maybe I had leaked some after a warm shower so I checked by squeezing and some came out :shock: lol but I'm glad its there. 

I finally did my last step in prepping for baby. I sterilized all my pump parts and bottles. :thumbup: Going to need more clothes for baby but I want to see how big he is going to be first. I don't want to buy a lot of newborn clothes if he won't even fit them long.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aley- Are you having a scheduled c-section or just being induced? I can't believe there isn't enough beds for you! You have to be getting anxious!! Good luck to you and the baby, can't wait to see pics!!

Mimzy- Haha yes my husband and I said the same thing!! I do know they staff the hospitals more on full moons too, isn't that hilarious?! My next appt isn't till Wednesday though! SO lots of walking tonight haha!


----------



## Twag

Really hoping baby decides to come tomorrow :)


----------



## Smile181c

I keep telling DH that baby will be coming on the full moon :haha: I don't think she will though *sigh*!


----------



## aley28

Internet at the hospital sucks lol!

Started on the pitocin around 10am. Contractions are every couple of minutes now. Not too painful if I keep moving. I'm standing and mini-squatting/swaying haha. I was at a 4 when they checked me, hoping for another check in a while! Going very well so far :) bit boring even lol


----------



## Amcolecchi

I heard the pitocin can hurt but it sounds like you are doing well!! Walking helped me dilate fast with my son, so hopefully the same goes for you!! GOOD LUCK!!! :)



aley28 said:


> Internet at the hospital sucks lol!
> 
> Started on the pitocin around 10am. Contractions are every couple of minutes now. Not too painful if I keep moving. I'm standing and mini-squatting/swaying haha. I was at a 4 when they checked me, hoping for another check in a while! Going very well so far :) bit boring even lol


----------



## TexMel

Exciting, Aley!! I wish you a smooth and a quick delivery! Can't wait to see pics!

Mimzy - I sterilized my bottles and pump parts last night, too. It was my last step of getting everything ready before I go to the hospital. Do you take your pump to the hospital with you?

AFM, sitting at my dr's office waiting for another ultrasound. My dr seems totally ok with us waiting another week, depending on this scan. The drop in protein last Friday and stable (very good) BP readings have helped. Her main concern is that she is going to be out of town Thurs-Wednesday. I assured her I will keep checking BP at home, plus she's having me do yet another 24 hr urine collection and BP check on Thursday. Then, I'll see one of her partners on Monday. I am feeling very good with things right now, though! I want this baby to cook a little longer!


----------



## Mimzy3

TexMel no I won't bring my pump with me to the hospital, as I'm determined to get this little guy to latch:rofl:! But I just want to make sure its ready to go because I will pump if I get to uncomfortably engorged within the first week. 

That is great they are letting baby cook a little longer! I too would like to make it to 39 weeks. My due date with my midwives is Nov.5th but I was using FF and charting when we were TCC and my due date with FF is Nov. 11th so I'm thinking my FF one might actually be more accurate. In the beginning it wasn't a big deal but now in these last few weeks a week really seems like a big deal :dohh:


----------



## TexMel

UPDATE: When we went back everything was great. He was moving exactly like they needed right away! We get to wait at least another week!! Thank God! Sorry for so many posts today! Below is my rant from the waiting period, in case you still want to read about it...

Ugh, so I am somewhat back in limbo!

My doctor was happy with everything last week and is totally good with waiting, as long as everything on the scan looks ok. What I didn't realize is it is not just a regular scan, but something called a BPP (biophysical profile) and so baby has to pass several parts in order for them to pass him. Fluid looks great, we watched him practicing his breathing, his heart looks good, but we watched him for 30 whole minutes and he did not show enough movement to pass the test. He is most likely just taking a nap, but it's very frustrating. We are currently at McDonald's, eating a shake to wake him up, as my dr recommended, and have to go back to repeat the BPP in an hour. 

The best part is that he has been kicking me since we were checking out about 30'min ago.

We put the poor ultrasound girl way behind on her schedule and now are probably going to make her stay late... Oops.


----------



## littlesteph

hopefully induction is nice a short for you aley

Had my scan this afternoon and to my surprise baby has put on 1lb in 2 weeks, he's stomach is a few days ahead but always has been the rest of him is a week behind. the consultant is very happy but wants to see me again next week which I didn't expect. section is still booked for the 11th as baby is doing so well.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

You ladies get lots of scans &#128525; I haven't had a scan since 19 weeks so I'm always wondering if everything is intact with her &#128532;


----------



## TexMel

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> You ladies get lots of scans &#128525; I haven't had a scan since 19 weeks so I'm always wondering if everything is intact with her &#128532;

I had the gender scan at 17 weeks, then 32 weeks was supposed to be my last one. But, now with the pre-e scares, I am having weekly scans/BPPs. Can't say I'm sad about it, though. I love seeing my boy all the time now.


----------



## aley28

She's here! Some complications with her after delivery - born too fast with a big head so she didn't get the compression a baby should and her lungs are full of fluid. I haven't gotten to hold or even touch her yet. :( but the nurses tell me she's spitting out fluid and starting to cry more vigorously so hopefully I can have her back soon. Very sad to be sitting here without her but it'll be OK soon. :)

10:15pm birth, 7lb 14oz, 19.5 inches long. It might be a couple days for pictures as I suck at using my phone for these things ;)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations aley! Must be horrible not having been able to hold her yet, hopefully soon. X


----------



## Twag

Congratulations aley I hope you are cuddling your baby girl now


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations Aley!! Cant wait to see a photo of her, hope you're enjoying lots of cuddles now! Xx


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congratulations Aley&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations Aley! xx


----------



## aley28

Thanks all! She's breathing on her own now and keeping oxygen levels up, so that is good! I got to cuddle her for about half hour at like 1am, then I had to go sleep as I was dozing off sitting there haha :) Going in to attempt our first feed here in a bit. 

The doctor said the full moon was working already even last night, did it work for anyone in here???? :)


----------



## Twag

Great news aley x
Sadly not hoping tonight tho even tempted to try my pump lol


----------



## Mimzy3

Aley glad to hear baby girl is doing better!:hugs:

Trying4 I haven't had a scan since around 20 weeks either. Its more common to not have another scan after 20 weeks unless there is cause for concern. 

Full Moon tonight its the Hunter Moon. My son was born on the Harvest Moon 2013! When me and DH were guessing due dates for this one I said Oct 27th, I just have a feeling and that was BEFORE I knew it was a full moon!!! But now I don't think he'll come today. It would of been kinda cool to have both my boys born on a full moon though :haha: DH guessed Nov. 3rd so he just might be right :) I have my midwife appointment at 2pm I'll update after that... if anything exciting is going on:thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> You ladies get lots of scans &#128525; I haven't had a scan since 19 weeks so I'm always wondering if everything is intact with her &#128532;

usually we only get 2. but I've had to have 9 this pregnancy because of having had previous small babies. the 2 standard, 4 growth scans and 3 emergency due to reduced movements.


----------



## littlesteph

congratulations aley


----------



## Smile181c

So ready to have this baby now! Went into slow labour at 39 weeks last time but I'm not having ANY signs (other than BH) yet so feeling anxious! Having a sweep next Wednesday but not feeling hopeful


----------



## TexMel

Congrats Aley!! Glad you got to hold her last night! Hopefully she will be out of the nicu in the next few days!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congrats Aley :hugs: can't wait till you two get To go home &#128522;

I guess because I was scanned more with my pregnancies before, I expected to get more scans with this pregnancy too but thankfully I have no complications so I don't require any extra scans.


----------



## sweetgirl75

Congrats Aley&#128515;


----------



## Mimzy3

Just got back from my midwife appointment and I'm 2cm dilated and she said baby is very low, in good position and ready to come. She said she doesn't think it will be tonight because its not super stretchy but maybe tomorrow. She was able to predict the day my son was born so I'm trusting her again:happydance: Time to get everything in order tonight!


----------



## lomelindi17

Congratulations Aley! Glad she is ok, sorry you didn't get to hold her right away but hopefully everything is good now. Can't wait to see pics!!

I have only had the one scan at 20 weeks too, thankfully, because I can feel ultrasounds and it hurts, I didn't like it much.

Mimzy exciting! You guys are all so close to birth, can't believe we have babies in the group already eek! I feel like I'm still ages away haha.


----------



## CelticNiamh

congrats Aley :flower: glad you got to cuddle and good luck feeding 


I am getting growth scans now because I have GD and baby is big!!! induction in 2 weeks and hoping baby only gains a little and not a huge amount so about 9 pounds rather than bigger !! I can do it though :winkwink:


----------



## missmayhem

Congrats Aley!!

I've finally got that point of, I want this to be over! Baby has dropped and it fees like there is a bowling ball rolling around my pelvis also trapping my sciatic nerve making me waddle like a duck!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Yay! Congrats Aley! ! ! !


----------



## aley28

Thanks everybody! She's doing beautifully today. Out of the NICU and in my room with me. Breastfeeding very well, though she's sleepy from birth and the breathing issues after... the nurse said she's just exhausted lol. Understandable, I guess!

I'm recovering well. I'm already beyond sick of pads and bleeding lol! The last period I had was like January 5th or something, so I almost feel like a teenage girl just learning what to do all over again. I did not get the med free delivery I was aiming for, but had a walking epidural. Not that I could actually walk, but I had full use of my legs! I let it wear off enough that I could feel the delivery so I knew when/where to push.

Going home in the morning. I'll post a birth story. Got my fingers crossed that this full moon causes all sorts of births! :winkwink:


----------



## Twag

So pleased to hear all is well aley cannot wait to see a picture :)

Still pregnant full moon did nothing for me :( :( :(


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Full moon did nothing here either, mind you it was so cloudy I couldn't even see it. :-(


----------



## Twag

No I couldn't see it either Mrs Bump!


----------



## CoralInGold

Still pregnant over here too! 

Glad she's doing so well Aley xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congrats Aley!!! I am glad everything is going so well, can't wait to see pics!!

OMG I have the EXACT same feeling!! lol 



missmayhem said:


> Congrats Aley!!
> 
> I've finally got that point of, I want this to be over! Baby has dropped and it fees like there is a bowling ball rolling around my pelvis also trapping my sciatic nerve making me waddle like a duck!!


----------



## CertainTurton

Congratulations aley-so pleased you can take her home soon!

Afm- having irregular contractions but am booked in for my c section tomorrow!!! Got to stop eating from 10pm this eve (big snack before) and have to be at the hospital for 7.45am. So ready to meet him now  xx


----------



## TexMel

Good luck, certainturton!!

So many babies! Xoxo


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Aley so glad baby girl is doing so well! Good luck for tomorrow certain! So jealous of you guys! Xx


----------



## missmayhem

Our designated child care is away for the night. So I'm keeping my legs firmly crossed. I'm only 36+3 but I have the worst luck. 

Baby needs to stay put till next weekend!!


----------



## lomelindi17

Good luck Certain!! Hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## DHBH0930

Good luck CertainTurton!!!

AFM 36w 4d, was checked yesterday. Nothing going on down there, which I'm happy about. Don't want her to come yet :flower: she still has some baking to do :winkwink: I get the very occasional contraction, but I feel it all in my lower back, super uncomfortable!

Weather has been poor for days, rain ALL DAY LONG, I'm sick of being stuck inside with DD1 looking forward to nicer weather to be able to go outside with her again, soaking up the little time she has left as an only child :flower:


----------



## littlesteph

So glad your baby girl is doing so well aley


----------



## littlesteph

Had my last midwife appointment today. She felt my bump and said that it was so hard she could barely feel my pelvic bone. baby I 4/5th palp unlikely to engage because his head is too big for my pelvis. She asked about my birth plan, told I have a section booked for 2 weeks time, she it's unlikely i'll make it that long.
been getting lots of back pain and painful tightenings. every 5 minutes this evening but have seemed to start fizzling out again. it's our 5th wedding anniversary on Friday and everybody I know is ill, both in laws have the flu, hubby has a bad cold, both my boys have colds and chesty coughs as well as swollen tonsils and the eldest of the boys has an eye infection. so baby needs to stay in until they are all better at least. plus I am 36+3 so he needs to cook a little longer anyway.


----------



## CoralInGold

Good luck Certain!

BH getting stronger over here, sometimes I think they're contractions but there's no pattern to them so putting them down as BH? Baby's head is really pushing down now. General crampiness through the day.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Don't think I can take much more of this. I'm so sick of every person I see telling me something different about my health. I never see the same person twice and none if them agree. 
I'm sick of my mothers borderline personality bullshit, it's exhausting, but she's meant to be my childcare. The constant texts saying she isn't doing enough to help followed by the phone calls saying I'm stressing her out and ruining her life are exhausting. Her latest declaration is that even if I'm in labour or getting induced on Wednesday she will be having tea with her friends in London because she has priorities. 
I just want this baby out. I've beyond had enough.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs_Bump said:


> Don't think I can take much more of this. I'm so sick of every person I see telling me something different about my health. I never see the same person twice and none if them agree.
> I'm sick of my mothers borderline personality bullshit, it's exhausting, but she's meant to be my childcare. The constant texts saying she isn't doing enough to help followed by the phone calls saying I'm stressing her out and ruining her life are exhausting. Her latest declaration is that even if I'm in labour or getting induced on Wednesday she will be having tea with her friends in London because she has priorities.
> I just want this baby out. I've beyond had enough.


OMG :dohh: stress you do not need at all, so hard when some one who always meant to be in your corner is so self centered :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: loads of hugs to you


----------



## Smile181c

I'm sorry your mum is being so difficult mrsbump :hugs: my mum sounds like a very similar character to yours and I've just had to learn to not rely on her for anything over the years (so much harder said than done I know!) xx


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Baby feels lower today and I think I'm feeling her turning her head a lot? I'm 36 weeks 2 days today, I gave birth at 36 weeks with my twins with bed rest and a stitch and I had my eldest dd at 27weeks. If I make it to 37 weeks this little bub will be my first full term pregnancy &#128525;


----------



## aley28

:hugs: MrsBump, I'm sorry your mom is being a PITA!

Trying, only a few days to full term, hooray!! :happydance:

As for us; we got home yesterday morning. We're struggling a little bit to adjust to life at home, but we'll get there. Sort of a shock to the system to have a newborn again! :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

oh mrsbump so sorry to hear your mum is being difficult. you've really not had it easy lately


----------



## Mimzy3

sorry mrs_bump is there anyone else that can help you out more? :hugs:

Aley glad you and baby girl are heading home!:thumbup:

AFM: I feel like I haven't updated here in awhile...I had midwife apt tues she said 2cm dilated, baby very low, good position ready to come. She guessed maybe I'd go into labor on wed. Well I lost my mucus plug wed. morning. It was a lot the whole thing and I haven't seen anymore since. After I lost my plug things completely stalled. I haven't even been getting BH's like I normally do? :shrug: My son was diagnosed with pneumonia on Tues night so I've been very stressed worried about him and I also have a cold. So maybe labor has stalled because of stress and sickness? 

Maybe some of us will have Halloween babies :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Thanks for the support everyone. She rang this morning and said she wouldn't go if I was in labour. She exhausts me, I'm used to it as I grew up with her but when I'm stressed it's a bit too much sometimes. There isn't really anyone else who I'm that close to nearby. My neighbour has said she's happy to look after my son in an emergency and she's lovely but we don't know her really well so I'm not sure how comfortable my son would be, there is also a friend on our estate who has volunteered but they both work full time so it's not necessarily simple.


----------



## lomelindi17

Mrs Bump sorry she's being a pain, at least you have a backup in case she flakes out on you though. Might not be ideal but I'm sure your son would be ok with your neighbor if it came down to it. Don't stress, kids are resilient! 

Mimzy still nothing huh? Might very well be the stress holding it back, which is good in this case though because you were hoping baby would wait until your son was feeling better, so good job baby! Everything happens for the best!! <3 

Aley so glad you're home now, I peeked at your parenting journal and saw your pictures, she's gorgeous and I hope the breastfeeding is going better. Doctor sounds like an ass though, I would be hesitant to supplement with formula too when you know damn well it's another issue, especially when you're trying to get your milk to come in! Most doctors really aren't trained enough in breastfeeding. Hope she is getting the hang of it now though! Love the name too, very spunky! She will be a little spitfire with two older brothers!  

AFM, had my 37 week appointment yesterday (full term yay!) where hubby came with me, and they did a more in-depth overview of the birth center and went over our birth plan etc. It was really nice they even gave me an herbal foot soak during the appointment lol! Everything looks perfect with baby, measuring right on 37 weeks and heart rate was 150. They retested my bloods and she called this morning with the results already. My platelet count has not changed (it was a bit low), and my thyroid hormones looked worse, so she is starting me on a thyroid prescription I have to pick up today. The last thyroid test was 8 weeks ago so hopefully it hasn't been too long with low levels where it could hurt the baby's development at all. I don't think it is severely bad either just a minor hypothyroidism situation. Just more crap I have to remember to take every day lol!


----------



## aley28

Lome, you reminded me that I haven't posted any pictures in here!! Its just been a little bit on the crazy side since we got home and I never have figured out how to do it from my phone. :haha:

Introducing Zoey Piper! :baby:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/20151027_175329_zpsrcfjg8cw.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/Rales12/Mobile%20Uploads/20151028_174223_zpsda62os6g.jpg

Also, my milk fully came in this morning, though there was already a huge increase in supply yesterday. Now I'm a bit on the fence about seeing a lactation consultant - I think I'll give it the weekend and see how she manages now that milk is available and she shouldn't be so hungry constantly! I'm very unimpressed with the doctor though. He's a good doctor for the kids in most ways, but he did this with Ethan too. Never tried to fix the breastfeeding issue, never tried to even refer me to somebody who COULD help with the issue and just told me to supplement. Ethan was fully on formula within a week of that, and obviously I'm remembering that now and will not allow it to happen again! Ethan's issue was different (at 7 weeks he had only gained just over a pound from his birth weight, he was very skinny; it was scary! Too much reflux and a poor milk supply on my end due to poor information from the hospital and doctor!) - but the lack of support from the pediatrician is the same.

Anyway. She's feeding better now that there is more than a few drops at a time for her in there :haha: which has helped me to relax immensely, which is just a positive chain reaction all down the line I think. I also got a lot more sleep last night because she was fuller, so that can only help! :shrug: Instead of supplementing with formula, I'm pumping an ounce or so before a feed so I can give it to her via syringe, as she gets REALLY angry REALLY fast if she gets too hungry. 2-3 teaspoons of milk given by syringe when she gets mad calms her down so that she can latch properly. :thumbup:

Hooray for full term, Lome!! I hope the thyroid meds help, is your strep B cleared up??


----------



## Mimzy3

Lome yah for full term! :happydance: Your birth center sounds amazing. I would love a nice herbal foot soak :haha: Any guess on the sex of your baby?! I'm sure you and DH can't wait to find out! Are you all set on a name for each sex? Sorry to hear about your Thyroid levels, how is the natural treatment of Strep B going? 

Aley Is baby girl having trouble latching or do you think it was just she was really hungry and getting frustrated that your milk hadn't came in? I had trouble with DS latching because he was tongue tied but I didn't find that out till he was already like six weeks old. He also lost weight it was scary. I started syringing him pumped milk early on too. Was able to keep him soley on breastmilk for 14 months but that was insane pumping exclusively. I'm praying this one takes easier and will get him clipped right away if he's tongue tied! I have flat nipples too though so have to use a shield at first to get them to poke out :wacko: UGH breastfeeding is hard but so worth it:thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Yay for full term Lome

Mimzy hope your son is better soon

Mrs Bump I am hoping our babies decide to come this weekend :hugs:

Afm - I think I have lost all of my plug the last few days as have had loads of it and bump & baby are so low! Today had an attempt at seeing where cervix was and omg so low and soft whereas previously I couldn't find it at all so hoping a good sign &#128077; also seem to have had a good old clear out:blush:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Shes beautiful aley xx


----------



## Amcolecchi

Aww love the baby!!! She is so adorable!! And yes, doctors DO NOT know anything about breastfeeding. Is there a Lactation Consultant you can see? Most are in the hospitals and are always willing to see people. My doctor tried to tell me my son needed supplements when he was born, he was 5 lbs. 13 oz. and I never did any formula and now he is 18 months old has only been sick 2 times in his life!! He also is perfect weight and height, so you do what is best for you!! Doctors don't always know everything!!!

AFM- I have 2 cm and 80% effaced and this is what I was when I went into labor with my son so now I am just WAITING, impatiently!!! lol I am so ready! Would love to go into labor tonight or tomorrow!!! I am going to have sex with the hubby tonight-hopefully that helps hheheehe


----------



## WantaBelly

Popping in to announce the early arrival of our son at 35 weeks. He weighed 6lbs 7oz and was 18inches long. Born 10/22 he had some breathing problems because he is premature and I didn't get to hold him or have him in my room with me for a couple of days but he is doing good now and we are home Thank Goodness!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congratulations!!! I am so happy you are home with him now! I am sure it was scary in the beginning but it seems you guys are doing well!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations on your beautiful babies ladies, they are adorable. 
Still no real signs of anything happening here. At this rate I'll be one of the last to have my baby. Don't really want him on the weekend as the hospital only run 50% staff so its more risky. Good news on the cervix twag.


----------



## TexMel

Congrats Aley and Wantabelly! They are both beautiful and I'm glad to hear you are all home and doing well!

Can't wait to see if we have any Halloween babies this weekend! Only a few more weeks until all of us have our babies in our arms!


----------



## lomelindi17

Aley - Good idea on the syringe, that's a great alternative, I wish more Doctors would recommend that before formula. I'm reading a breastfeeding book right now by Dr. Jack Newman and he pretty much rips to shreds most doctors on their lack of breastfeeding knowledge lol. So glad she is feeding better & your milk came in! 

Still working on the strep b treatment, just started it on Tuesday so I'm about halfway done, we're going to retest on Tuesday and see if it worked, if yes then great, if no we're going to give it one more week with their other suppository type and retest again. I've been taking apple cider vinegar 1-2x a day as well and yesterday my urine pH had gotten noticeably more acidic which is a great sign and hopefully means it's working, acidity apparently discourages bacteria growth so here's hoping! Also I am betting that the bladder pains I was having before were because of the GBS possibly causing little infections, and I haven't had any of those pains since last week so that's a good sign too.

Mimzy - I am soo thankful to have found this birth center, they are so great! I still think it's a girl for some reason, we are so excited to find out soon! Pretty set on names but the boy name is still iffy, girl name is Isla Mae, and boy name is Mackenzie Hart. We both like the girl name better though so we're kinda rooting for a girl haha.

Twag and Amcolecchi good luck! Hope those are all good signs!! 

Mrs Bump you won't be last lol I feel like I'm going to be last! Maybe you will be the Halloween baby haha  

WantaBelly Congratulations! Sorry it was a rough start, but so glad he is safe and with you now. He is beautiful! And what a great weight too, maybe he was further along than you thought lol!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats wantabelly, that's a brilliant weight. glad he is doing well.

AFM. I can feel baby trying to engage. its such a strange feeling, it actually quite hurts. been getting more contraction like pains and hubby says I've started nesting. went through our bedroom and chucked away so much stuff that we just didn't need or didn't use anymore. 6 bin bags later. didn't realise we had that much stuff in one room, rearranged the bedroom a bit to make room for the cot, tidied the living room yesterday and again today, really want to scrub the carpet as its a little grubby from hubby's shoes and where the boys drop their dinner but hubby just won't let me do it. this evening I went through the bedding cupboard and rearranged that and put baby bedding up the top to make it easier to change baby's bed in the night if we needed to. 
had some pretty painful tightenings today and massive amount of back pain, keep feeling pressure down below and for some reason in my bum, So ready for him to arrive now the pain is getting unreal yet my cervix hasn't changed, its still high and close, dose feel soft though. and there is no pattern to the contractions or Braxton hicks what ever they are.


----------



## missmayhem

Evening all. 

Congrats wantababy so glad your home and can get settled into life with a newborn. 


We signed all the papers today so it's OFFICAL we move house next Saturday yes that's right at 37+6 I'm moving house. Not the brightest idea ever but better doing it before baby arrives. Just hope they stay put till then! 

Today my daughter dressed up for Halloween at school. So cute I had to share
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## missmayhem

Oh and my son has turned into a minuturevGordon Ramsey! Anybody else's little one sensing change and acting up? 

Even hubby pointed it out today that he is being a horror


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congratulations wantabelly he's adorns&#128525;

AFM having lots of BH they've moved down to my abdomen so hoping something is happening there. Almost full term yay! I def think I'm the last to deliver!


----------



## aley28

Congrats wantabelly!! He's gorgeous, glad he's home and doing well with you now! :happydance:

Mimzy; I think she was just unsatisfied by colostrum-only and was wanting more :haha: now that my milk is in, she's latching a LOT better. :thumbup: When she misses the nipple, she gets instantly mad, and she's impossible to latch on when she's screaming. So I'm learning to keep her calm and attempt latching. If she gets angry, out comes the syringe! :haha: My milk letdown is pretty strong, so as that builds up I think it spraying in her mouth will help too. :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats wantabelly!! He's beautiful :)

My LO has turned into an absolute nightmare too :dohh: he's refusing to sleep at night so I'm exhausted!


----------



## CoralInGold

Happy Halloween!! Wonder if any babies will be born today/tonight!?

I feel like I've gained a ton of weight this week, I heard its suposed to slow down now, so maybe its fluid? I do feel really puffy. I can't stop eating though, & I just feel like I want all the wrong things, I need to remember to keep it healthy for baby, & for my energy if I do go into labour but all I want is cake & more cake!! I'm struggling to sleep at night now too, something I always thought I was quite lucky to get away with this pregnancy. I just feel generally 'tight' on the pain front, my pelvis & tummy feel tight & sometimes it'll turn into a strong BH but never goes anywhere. Lots of back ache & a bit of a dodgy tummy.


----------



## Twag

Due date :( feel like my body is useless and doesn't know how yo go into labour on its own :( feeling very down today

My son is also being a nightmare he is throwing hissy fits left right & centre this week it is exhausting but when he isn't he is just gorgeous :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Happy due date twag! I hope baby doesn't keep you waiting much longer :hugs:


----------



## lomelindi17

Yay for your due date Twag! Don't get so down on yourself! Your body knows what to do, gotta have some faith and trust it.  Try doing some positive affirmations. Your mind can absolutely stop your labor so banish those negative thoughts and visualize your body naturally and easily going into labor and having the perfect birth you want. This site has a whole list of affirmations and visualizations you can do. https://www.positivebirthstories.com/affirmations/

My midwives and Hypnobabies program also recommend doing a Fear Clearing session. You just get relaxed, ask yourself what your fears are about this birth, and start writing whatever pops in your mind. You might need to write the same sentences over and over again but just keep writing it every time it comes to mind until it stops popping up. Doing this releases those fears from being bottled up in your mind and reduces stress. It will make you feel more confident and positive by being free of all those negative thoughts. :hugs:

Yesterday I had tons of BH and they are definitely getting more intense than before, and lasting at least a minute. I don't feel any pressure down there yet but when I was changing for bed last night I looked in the mirror and I swear my bump looks like it changed shape, like a bit lower down. So maybe baby is working on getting engaged. 

I got a little nervous last night because an acquaintance who had the same due date as me just had her baby yesterday! DH and I went out to dinner (while we still can!) and when we got home her new baby was all over Facebook. I was like Okay time to pack some of the labor bag lol!! So there I was at midnight packing the diaper bag lol :haha: Most of my bag will be just clothes so I can't really pack much of it until the day of since I need to wear them until then, but I got the baby's bag done. 

And yesterday I sterilized all the bottles and pump parts and etc, and washed our bed sheets. I also finished sewing my rocking chair cushions Thursday. I did most of the big tasks while dh was away (he got home Monday), so yesterday I also gave him a lesson on how to do the cloth diapers haha. We practiced on an old doll I have lol! :haha:


----------



## aley28

Your body absolutely does know what to do, Twag. :hugs: I hope Issy proves that to you in the next couple of days!!

Happy Halloween everybody!! Strange to think my due date is tomorrow! I do not regret being induced though... my head could not handle pregnancy any longer. I'm doing much better emotionally having her out, even factoring in the crazy postpartum hormonal rollercoaster. :thumbup: I miss my bump though :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Due date today. No baby but he is now officially called Ben as Dh has finally talked to me about it, so today is not a total loss.


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, great news on settling for sure on a name! I remember your DH was quite upset about a second boy - is he coming around?

We didn't have a middle name for Zoey until Sunday. It was really stressful for me, not knowing what she was going to be called! Maybe just having a name set will let you relax so you can go into labor now?? :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats to all the babies that have made their arrival safely!!

As for me, I'm still 9 days away from my booked c section. I keep feeling she'll come early, but so far no major signs....so I'm likely in for the long haul. I've had increased back pain this week, and some BH but nothing major, or super uncomfortable.

Keeping my fingers crossed that baby girl comes soon!


----------



## littlesteph

Happy due date twag and mrsbump hoping baby won't keep you waiting much longer.

had trouble sleeping last night ended up trying to clean the kitchen but my husband stopped me and pretty much dragged me to bed. so just in bed for an hour colouring.
this morning I scrubbed the carpet in the living room, my husband is going to go over it tomorrow with the carpet cleaner. I feel exhausted, ton of Braxton hicks and a few contractions, can feel him trying to engage again. pressure down below and in my bum. why in the bum I don't remember having that in past pregnancies?


----------



## Twag

Still pregnant and now officially overdue again boo :(


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Awww Twag xx. I fear I'll be overdue too she's showing no sign of wanting to come soon &#128524;
She's my first full term babe so I'm excited about that &#128522;


----------



## CoralInGold

lomelindi17 said:


> Yay for your due date Twag! Don't get so down on yourself! Your body knows what to do, gotta have some faith and trust it.  Try doing some positive affirmations. Your mind can absolutely stop your labor so banish those negative thoughts and visualize your body naturally and easily going into labor and having the perfect birth you want. This site has a whole list of affirmations and visualizations you can do. https://www.positivebirthstories.com/affirmations/
> 
> My midwives and Hypnobabies program also recommend doing a Fear Clearing session. You just get relaxed, ask yourself what your fears are about this birth, and start writing whatever pops in your mind. You might need to write the same sentences over and over again but just keep writing it every time it comes to mind until it stops popping up. Doing this releases those fears from being bottled up in your mind and reduces stress. It will make you feel more confident and positive by being free of all those negative thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> Yesterday I had tons of BH and they are definitely getting more intense than before, and lasting at least a minute. I don't feel any pressure down there yet but when I was changing for bed last night I looked in the mirror and I swear my bump looks like it changed shape, like a bit lower down. So maybe baby is working on getting engaged.
> 
> I got a little nervous last night because an acquaintance who had the same due date as me just had her baby yesterday! DH and I went out to dinner (while we still can!) and when we got home her new baby was all over Facebook. I was like Okay time to pack some of the labor bag lol!! So there I was at midnight packing the diaper bag lol :haha: Most of my bag will be just clothes so I can't really pack much of it until the day of since I need to wear them until then, but I got the baby's bag done.
> 
> And yesterday I sterilized all the bottles and pump parts and etc, and washed our bed sheets. I also finished sewing my rocking chair cushions Thursday. I did most of the big tasks while dh was away (he got home Monday), so yesterday I also gave him a lesson on how to do the cloth diapers haha. We practiced on an old doll I have lol! :haha:

Sat here with tears rolling down my cheeks after reading those amazing birth stories & all the positive affirmations. I feel really empowered now!


----------



## CelticNiamh

missmayhem said:


> Oh and my son has turned into a minuturevGordon Ramsey! Anybody else's little one sensing change and acting up?
> 
> Even hubby pointed it out today that he is being a horror

yes my little guy is the same :wacko: he has been a nightmare to get down to sleep at night! 



Mrs_Bump said:


> Due date today. No baby but he is now officially called Ben as Dh has finally talked to me about it, so today is not a total loss.

happy due date and glad you settled on a name we have not yet :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Just had some horrible news. A friend of mine who had her second baby 3 weeks ago took him to hospital last night and he has meningitis. They don't know if he will make it and even if he does there is a high chance of brain damage, blindness and deafness. Have been hugging my little boy all day. Makes you count your blessings.


----------



## Twag

Oh god Mrs Bump that is so scary :( poor things


----------



## lomelindi17

Aww Coral I'm glad it helped you! I love reading birth stories and watching peaceful birth videos, I always cry at the end haha!

Mrs bump that is awful news! I feel so bad for them, hope their baby pulls through ok. <3


----------



## aley28

MrsBump, that's terrible news!! :cry: I hope he pulls through OK!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Bump I hope he recovers so scary it really does make you count your blessings :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh Mrs Bump how awful :( really hoping that he pulls through and everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## missmayhem

I hope the little boy pulls through. What a scary situation. 


Went to see the new house tonight.... Sorted where everything is going. Just need to get a move on and pack now!!! So excited.


----------



## DHBH0930

Mrs bump: that's so sad, hoping baby makes it ok, that's definitely the terrifying part of being a parent 

Ladies your babies are adorable! Definitely makes me want to meet my little girl when I see yours :flower:

I may be tired and sore, but finally getting the final things done! All my freezer meals were made today :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

oh Mrsbump, that makes me feel sick to my stomach. I am hoping he makes a quick turn around and all turns out well <3


----------



## Mimzy3

Well its November ladies, we will be having babies this month!:happydance:

How is everyone feeling? 

My son is finally feeling better and is off to daycare today and I'm back at work. Although now I have a terrible cold and losing my voice :wacko: I can't believe my due date is this week! I never thought I'd make it this far, I always thought he would end up being an October baby. I'm okay with it though, I want him to cook as long as he needs :thumbup: My FF due date is Nov. 11th anyways so that may be more accurate. 

I started using EPO taking two capsules twice a day and inserting one vaginally at night time. I started this three days ago. To help soften my cervix. Also still eating 6 Dates daily and drinking RRLT. Me and DH were busy all weekend and we both finished but that did nothing to help things along :haha: I was a little crampy this morning but nothing major. BH were strong and frequent on Saturday but not really on Sunday or so far today :shrug:

My midwife is going to be so shocked to see my at my appointment tomorrow :haha: Last week she told me to make my appointment but that she didn't think I'd make it.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so looking forward to baby being here soon and not being pregnant any more :haha: every day I'm over analysing every twinge! Constantly checking for my plug each time I go for a wee I'm going mad! :rofl: I'm 39 weeks tomorrow (which is when I started having contractions with my first) and then I have a sweep booked with my midwife for weds


----------



## Twag

Still pregnant here and 2 days overdue and seriously fed up now! 
Midwife comes Saturday if baby hasn't arrived by then and gives me a sweep and books induction


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Induction tmrw now. Don't be jealous twag because it's not for good reasons. His tummy hasn't grown in 4 weeks according to the scan and my bp is back up. She did a sweep and my cervix was very favourable so she gave me a 20% chance of going into labour before tmrw morning. Not feeling anything at the moment though.


----------



## TexMel

Just got back from dr appt. My BP is great, and my labs and proteins are great. Looks like bedrest is working for me. The dr I saw today was not my normal OB, since she is out of town, so I'm not really sure what our game plan is. My cervix is not dilating at all yet (37+5), so if they let me wait it out, I'm guessing he'll come after my due date, but my dr may decide to induce before. I've been taking evening primrose, which I'm going to up my dose of, and adding red raspberry leaf tea and capsules. Gotta get my body in gear!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Oh and they re weighed me and I've gained weight. 1lb up on prepregnancy weight now. I guess pregnancy sickeness is a great diet. I also found out they will give me an anti-emetic if I ask for it. So I'm definitely doing that. Can't believe no one even mentioned to me it was possible until today given all my vomiting and dehydration in my last labour. Having lots of braxton hicks. It would be amazing if this sweep works.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs_Bump said:


> Induction tmrw now. Don't be jealous twag because it's not for good reasons. His tummy hasn't grown in 4 weeks according to the scan and my bp is back up. She did a sweep and my cervix was very favourable so she gave me a 20% chance of going into labour before tmrw morning. Not feeling anything at the moment though.

good luck Mrs Bump, having a favorable cervix is half the battle when it comes to induction, I bet they can break your waters and start the drip so faster induction that way rather than gel a couple of times then breaking waters to move to drip if needed! make sure you sip water before you go in ( if they have you fasting) nothing worse when your fasting and then them trying to find veins for drips ouch! 

keep us posted and hope all goes ok tomorrow!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Mrs Bump really hope you go into labour naturally before tomorrow but if not I will be thinking of you hugs


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck mrsbump :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

TexMel good news on bed rest working! A lot of women don't dilated that early so don't lose hope yet. 

Mrs_Bump good luck on the induction tomorrow. I hope everything goes smoothly for you and baby. That would be great if the sweep worked and you ended up going into labor on your own!


----------



## aley28

I hope the sweep works, but I'm sorry you've got to be induced MrsBump! At least he'll be here soon! I hope your induction goes well, will be keeping an eye out for an update :flower:


----------



## Mimzy3

*Lome* I wanted to thank you for the link you posted with the positive affirmations. I have to be honest that I'm scared of labor. My son's birth was all natural and 16 hours long. The memory of the pain and fear I experienced is taunting. And I need to find away to get rid of that fear and trust my body, that it will know what to do once again. And hopefully I will handle the pain better this time. I'm going to work on these affirmations daily to try and eliminate this fear before labor arrives. Maybe this fear is keeping my labor from starting in the first place. So again Thank You:flower:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

It's all calmed down again so sweep hasn't worked as such but the fact I'm already somewhat dilated is really positive. Bens having a fit in there though, I wonder if he's sensing eviction.


----------



## littlesteph

He is here!! Went in Sunday after having a mixture of Braxton hicks and contractions every 5 to 6 minutes. Within 5 10 minutes of being on the monitor the midwife said it looked like it was the start of labour, was giving 2 co-codamol and then checked on again 3 hours later, as the contractions were getting more intense I was told I was going have to have my section that day (it was about half 12 Monday morning by this point) just before 3am we finally walked down to have my section, he only just made it term at 37+1 arriving on hubby's birthday weighing 6lbs 1oz. Will up load a photo when we are home as have no idea how to do it on my phone. Did have a few problems during the section with my blood pressure at one point it dropped to 62/28 needless to say I felt very sick so every time it dropped the gave me a boost of anti sickness. We have named our baby Tom Edward. He had some problems at the start and is still in the incubator but is doing well, he's on antibiotics for a possible infection.


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats littlesteph!! Ahh babies are coming fast now lol! Glad you and baby Tom are ok and I hope he heals up quickly and you can go home. Can't wait to see pics!!

Mrs Bump Good luck tomorrow! I hope you go into labor tonight but if not, best wishes for a very smooth induction and healthy baby. <3 

Mimzy you're so welcome!! I'm really glad it helped you! Part of my Hypnobabies program is a track I listen to daily with just positive affirmations, it is soo helpful. It's kind of like crowding out all the negative thoughts with positive ones. From everything I've learned, positive thoughts and relaxing your body through the contractions is the best way to lower your pain and help your birth progress smoothly and quickly. When you fight the pain and tense up is when it makes it hurt more and slows things down. Surrender to the sensations lol. I bet you will do awesome and conquer your fears!!  

Texmel glad your labs are looking good! If you are all good hopefully they will let your baby cook as long as he needs!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations littlesteph

Good luck today Mrs bump 

Still pregnant stubborn little miss lol


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Huge congratulations Steph. Really hope he's out of that incubator soon so you can get some cuddles. X

Sweep didn't work fully. Had several bouts of contractions but they stopped around 1am. Hopefully they have helped in some ways though. Also lost quite a bit of old brown blood which I'm assuming is plug/bloody show so it was still worth doing I think. Just hope tmrw goes ok and this little guy doesn't end up in nicu and hopefully no section for me either. I'm seemingly way calmer about this labour than anyone else in my family, apart from Daniel who has no idea what's happening.


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations littlesteph! Can't wait to see a photo of the little guy :)


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations littlesteph!

Currently lying in bed panicking ever so slightly as I'm having some strong period type cramps that intensify every now & again. my bodies also clearing itself out. I'm not panicking because of the pain, im panicking ill not realise when they are 'real' contractions & it'll all happen too fast as I've been downing cups & cups of RLT since 32 weeks. Need to calm down & go with it else my anxiety will take over :-(

I should add I ate a whole pineaaple core whilst bouncing on my ball last night... possible upset stomach? oops...


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congratulations steph &#128588;


----------



## aley28

Congratulations Steph!!

Good luck today MrsBump!


----------



## lomelindi17

Oooh Coral I hope this is it!! Don't worry, you'll know! You can start timing a few of them once an hour to see if they are regular, might help you be a little more sure of when they become real labor. All will be well don't worry!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Still waiting for a space to have my waters broken. Very bored but must be remaining chilled as bp is well down. Oh the irony.


----------



## CoralInGold

Thank you lome, they continued for an hour then stopped. Started back up again at 1 for another hour. Currently walking to school to pick my
Daughter up & I'm not in pain so im guessing they're just practice contractions xx


----------



## TexMel

Congrats Littlesteph!

Good luck today Mrs.bump!

Hoping those contractions turn into real ones for you, coral!

I'm downing cups of RLT, taking RRL caps, taking EPO twice a day and inserting vaginally at night! Come on, cervix!


----------



## Mimzy3

Lilsteph Congrats!!! so glad to hear baby is here and healthy! :happydance:
and thats amazing he made it to full term I know you were hoping for that!

Mrs_bump hope things are going smoothly today:hugs:

So today is the day DH guessed baby would come. He still thinks today is the day :haha: I see my midwife this afternoon. I know she is going to be shocked to see me, she didn't think I'd make it to my appointment this week. I'll update after if anything exciting is happening. 

Twag Hang in there :hugs: do you have plans for induction? Are you trying any natural methods at home?


----------



## Twag

I have tried every home remedy for getting this baby out and nothing so far :(

I will see midwife on Saturday when I am a week late and she will do a sweep and book induction date :(

My Dad & brother think tomorrow 
My sister thinks Saturday at the latest!! So who knows!

Good luck with your midwife appointment today
I haven't seen mine since 38 weeks :-\


----------



## lomelindi17

Wow Twag can't believe they let you go three weeks without seeing you! I'm on weekly visits since 37 weeks. Issy must just need a little more time to cook, hang in there! :coffee:

Acupuncture for me today, haven't gone for a session since March lol. Just wanted to get a little energetic alignment and see if it helps with my thyroid/platelet levels, but also just for a "tune up" to make sure everything is ship shape for labor etc. 

Getting so curious of when the big day will be, so much suspense here in the last few weeks!! Some days it feels like it's going by fast and others super slow. Feels kind of surreal to think about having a wee tiny baby in our lives soon though! :wacko:


----------



## littlesteph

Thank you ladies, Tom came out of the incubator this morning and is doing well, I ended up having to have morphine at lunch time as the pain just got unreal, think I tried doing too much too soon, luckily Tom won't be effected by that as not breastfeeding due to not being able to with my other 2, hubby didn't want me to get myself all upset about failing at breastfeeding again so suggested it would be best not to, midwives have been really supportive about it. We are hoping to be going home tomorrow. 

Good luck mrsbump hope you weren't waiting for a bed too long

Someone mentioned that their pains were like period pains that intenstived. Sorry can't remember who, but that's how mine were. They started of as period pains and as the contraction went on the pain got more intense. Hope your not waiting too long for baby.


----------



## CoralInGold

Another bought of 5 min apart contractions at 5pm. So that's 9-10, 1-2 & 5-6. What's going on little one? My bodies definetly gearing up if anything...


----------



## Mimzy3

Had my midwife appointment and sort of disappointed. I've made no progress from last week. Still only 2cm and she said cervix is a little softer. She did say with my son being sick last week and me not wanting to "release" him could of put things on hold. She guesses I'll have him this weekend but if I don't I have to come in for a stress test on Monday. I guess I was just hoping for a more exciting appointment and some more progress :dohh:

I didn't have her sweep my membranes and now I'm sort of thinking maybe I should of? I really don't want them to start getting paranoid and talking about induction :nope:


----------



## lomelindi17

Aw don't worry Mimzy, you've still got 16 days before you're at 42 weeks so I'm sure you'll have him by then! I would chill out with a nice bath tonight and get some good relaxation going, maybe have a little inner conversation with baby & tell him you're ready whenever he is!


----------



## aley28

Sounds like pre-labor, Coral!! Which is generally when the contractions are helping to position baby better for delivery. FX'd!! :dust:

Steph, glad to hear baby Tom is out of the incubator and doing well! I hope your pains settle down :hugs: And its good that your midwives are supportive of however you choose to feed the baby - in the end, the most important thing is that the baby is being fed! :thumbup: 

Mimzy, I hope he's here by this weekend! The waiting game is no fun. :/




Y'all know what's crazy? I MISS my bump. Like crazy bad. I was even sitting here earlier contemplating what a fourth child would be like lol - BANISH THE THOUGHT. :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

So glad Tom is out the incubator Steph. 

As for me ended up in floods of tears last night. They put me in a side room because I upset the others by telling the midwife my birth story from last time. They eventually let me home for a few hours (1-6). I'm just heading back now but it may well not happen today either. :-(


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Mrs bump hope today is the day


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

37 weeks today! :happydance:
My first full term pregnancy! I'm excited :yipee:

I can't tell if she's dropped or not my bump always looks the same to me
 



Attached Files:







809abbbc-b4a1-4db7-9201-8a0de71d7cf2.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smile181c

You look a bit lower to me! 

I just had my first sweep at the midwife :) 1cm dilated and very soft and stretchy so hopefully it'll start labour off!


----------



## lomelindi17

Aw Mrs Bump sorry it's taking so long! I hope today things get moving for you and you have a nice easy day of it. <3 

Trying happy full term!  You look a tad lower, mine did the same this week, just got a teeny bit lower but I don't think it has fully dropped yet.

Smile fx for you!


----------



## sunshine2014

No news here...I'm getting sooo impatient. I just want SOMETHING. But my c section is booked for 5 days, so not long to go regardless.

Just want my water to break or contractions to start. I'm so ready!


----------



## Twag

4 days overdue and so fed up now loosing loads of plug the last 2 days hoping something happens before I am booked for induction :(


----------



## CoralInGold

Definetly lower trying!

Good luck Smile!

No contractions today :-( Just tightenings.. I'm guessing it was the whole pineapple core I ate that upset my tummy & set some contractions off. sigh.


----------



## Smile181c

Not sure if the sweep has been successful yet but havin some cramping and starting to lose my plug!

Massive hugs twag :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Smile- That is awesome!! With my first I lost my plug and had my son the next day, so fingers crossed!!

AFM- I am 2 cm and 80 % effaced STILL..she is in negative 1 station so she is down there just chilling...I have been this way for almost 2 weeks now..getting so impatient and just feeling sick. 10 more days till my due date..I had my son 10 days early so it would be nice to go ASAP!!!

Twag- I am so sorry about being late, can they do a membrane sweep on you?


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies all sounding promising &#128077;

I will get a sweep Saturday when I am 41 weeks they will not do one before and midwife will book induction then too which I am hoping will be early next week! She is so low my hips and pelvis just kill :(


----------



## littlesteph

CoralInGold said:


> Another bought of 5 min apart contractions at 5pm. So that's 9-10, 1-2 & 5-6. What's going on little one? My bodies definetly gearing up if anything...

sounds like its doing something, fingers crossed your not waiting too long


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Fingers x'd for labor soon Smile & Amcolecchi Xx

Corallngold- Same with me, having them now :( Just ready for the real thing already :thumbup:

Thanks lomelindi she feels lower :) Hopefully they're getting prepared to show their little faces :baby:

Hugs to you Twag xx Fingers x'd baby comes very soon.

Yayy for 5 days Sunshine xx


----------



## littlesteph

mrs bump that's awful, you've been waiting so long. really hoping today was your day.

heres a photo of Tom, we are finally home, my eldest adores him and even held him nicely, he's only 2 bless him. my 1 year old is a bit unsure at the moment, he's not really himself though, he must be having a massive growth spurt as he's grown so much in the time I was in hospital.
 



Attached Files:







tom.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Twag

Lovely Steph


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Omg he's beautiful Littlesteph! 
Ahhh so lovely , congratulations again &#128525;


----------



## littlesteph

thank you


----------



## missmayhem

Hi ladies..


Twag I hope Izzy is here soon being over due sucks. 

Mrs bump at least a term baby rules out a lot of worry over NICU etc (at least I hope it does I've misplaced your back story) 


Tom is just adorable. I'd say I want to keep him but I think one baby is enough to deal with!!!



I'm busy as ever, packing boxes and more boxes and even more boxes! We move on Saturday so really running out of time. I only have the kitchen left to do but staying up is getting sore and I get him by non stop tightenings. Got the ironing to do tonight then maybe pack another box then I'm calling it quits. 

Ripley is having breathing issues AGAIN and is in an inhaler regularly but no need for drs yet. Still stressing me out thou. 

Feeling a bit off tonight as well just a bit emotional and very crampy


----------



## Twag

Miss good luck with the house move can you get some help to help you pack? Take care of yourself also


----------



## lomelindi17

Steph he is beautiful!! Cute little peanut!  

So many babies are here! They are rolling in on the fb page, I can't keep up lol!


----------



## missmayhem

Hubby is in work till the move day but is helping where he can. I just want it all done by tomorrow night. Giving me Friday to relax ready for Saturday. 


Back keep going into spasm tonight and God it frigging hurts.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Steph- Your little one is so cute!!! I'm glad your other ones are doing well with him!!

I hope you other ladies are doing well, I'm getting SUPER impatient lol!


----------



## aley28

He's adorable, Steph!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Steph!!!! He is adorable :flower: My DD1 came on her daddies bday too, I think it's super special, and look forward to her being old enough to understand :flower:

Ladies that are still pregnant, hang in there! We made it this far we got this! :thumbup: 

In case any of you didnt know they changed full term to 39 weeks a couple years ago. I didn't know this till recently. They used to think that babies born from 37-42 weeks all had the same health outcomes, but they figured out they were wrong. Thankfully most babies born between 37 and 39 weeks "early term" are perfectly fine, but they have increased chances of NICU time compared to 39&40 weeks

Here is the article:
https://m.acog.org/About-ACOG/News-...ne-Meaning-of-Term-Pregnancy?IsMobileSet=true

I've been super productive, not cuz of loads of energy, I just want to sleep all day, but since I'm almost out of time! Everything is all set now for her to come. Just needs to stay in another week and a half to finish baking then we are ready for her to come! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

That 39 weeks doesn't make me feel any better that means I am 12 days over :( 
So sick of waking up everyday and still being pregnant with no signs :(


----------



## Smile181c

In the UK full term is still classed as 37 weeks according to my midwife :shrug:

I really hope today is the day for you twag! Xx


----------



## Twag

Lovely to hear so many babies are arriving &#128077;


----------



## missmayhem

Pelvis is really killing me today! My spd was so bad with the previous two I was on crutches by thereby of first tri. 

This pregnancy has been a breeze in all respects but baby must of moved as I'm limping like a lame duck. Yup waddling and limping!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Same here Twag getting so impatient even tho I'm only 37 weeks my mind and body can't take much more and I guess I expected to deliver by now &#128532;


----------



## CoralInGold

Such a little cutie Steph!


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats to all the new mamas!! So exciting!! littlesteph, he is ADORABLE. That little face <3

Still putting along here, no signs of anything so I'm in it for the long haul lol


----------



## lomelindi17

I knew about the change to 39 weeks but I think 37 is still a milestone for some reason haha. My birth center's policy is that you have to be at least 37 weeks to deliver there so it was a little milestone for me. I do think the longer they cook the better though!


----------



## littlesteph

Smile181c said:


> In the UK full term is still classed as 37 weeks according to my midwife :shrug:
> 
> I really hope today is the day for you twag! Xx

I was told different, mine said term is 37 weeks and full term is 40 weeks


----------



## Smile181c

It's odd how it differs from area to area isn't it!

AFM I've been contracting all afternoon but they're not getting closer together :shrug:


----------



## littlesteph

just a bit,
mine didn't, they stayed every 5 to 6 minutes when I went in the stronger ones stayed at every 15 minutes while the smaller ones fizzled out.


----------



## Twag

Any contractions are good I am having none not even BH :(
Good luck

I have succumbed to the fact that I will be induced next week :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Baby Ben arrived this morning weighing 7lb 8. Although he is still sga he is a lot healthier than Daniel seemingly. Got through labour on paracetamol and in about 13&1/2 hour so a lot better than my first although that sintocin is not nice. Ben is being monitored for blood sugars but so far so good although I'm a little worried about his next reading as he's been really sicky and pooing absolutely loads. He wouldn't feed at all originally because of all the mucus in his stomach but then after he vomited up loads he started to feed well but he's still losing loads and he won't latch on when his tummy isn't happy, not that I can blame him but we need to keep his sugars up.


----------



## Twag

Huge huge congrats Mrs Bump :hugs: So pleased Ben has arrived safely hope his blood sugars stay up :hugs:


----------



## missmayhem

Welcome to the world Ben. I hope he continues to do so well!!


Had my scan today. The reason I'm so uncomfy is baby is breech again! 



Packing up the last few boxes in the kitchen. Feeling so excited now


----------



## Twag

Oh no miss mayhem naughty baby what do the suggest just trying to get baby to spin back around?


----------



## lomelindi17

Congratulations Mrs Bump! Hope his tummy calms down soon so he can feed! <3 

ooh Smile sounding good!!

Missmayhem I hope you can get baby to flip over! Try some of the moves on Spinningbabies.com to get him head down, hope he turns for you!

Having funny BH today, they are not as strong as the last few days and feel more on the bottom of my bump than the top of it like before, strange. 

Here is my 38 week bump!


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs_Bump said:


> Baby Ben arrived this morning weighing 7lb 8. Although he is still sga he is a lot healthier than Daniel seemingly. Got through labour on paracetamol and in about 13&1/2 hour so a lot better than my first although that sintocin is not nice. Ben is being monitored for blood sugars but so far so good although I'm a little worried about his next reading as he's been really sicky and pooing absolutely loads. He wouldn't feed at all originally because of all the mucus in his stomach but then after he vomited up loads he started to feed well but he's still losing loads and he won't latch on when his tummy isn't happy, not that I can blame him but we need to keep his sugars up.

Congratulations, that doesn't seem sga but that might be just because I have small babies lol. glad it was a quickish labour, sorry to hear ben has been sickly.


----------



## littlesteph

lomelindi17 said:


> Congratulations Mrs Bump! Hope his tummy calms down soon so he can feed! <3
> 
> ooh Smile sounding good!!
> 
> Missmayhem I hope you can get baby to flip over! Try some of the moves on Spinningbabies.com to get him head down, hope he turns for you!
> 
> Having funny BH today, they are not as strong as the last few days and feel more on the bottom of my bump than the top of it like before, strange.
> 
> Here is my 38 week bump!
> View attachment 908941

lovely bump, looks like is starting to get low


----------



## aley28

Congratulations MrsBump!!


----------



## missmayhem

Baby is already coming out via the sunroof so bring breech makes little odds. What every way baby is happiest right now is fine by me as long as they stay there till we get moved and unpacked. 



Struggling to sleep tonight just can't get comfy my feet hurt I've packed my cooking spray of course!! 

The good news is my blood pressure is down again. Midwife is happier, however for me it usually sits at 140/70 At booking it was 108/55 and stayed low till about 25 weeks, when it came up and my dizzy spells stopped. Luckily I have proof that 140/70 is my normal so they aren't freaking out insisting it must be something wrong


----------



## Twag

Miss mayhem in which case I hope baby decides to stay put until your move is complete on the weekend &#128077;


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations mrsbump! Hope bens feeding improves for you :hugs:

AFM im still contracting. They tailed off overnight so I got a bit of sleep but I was so uncomfortable! Lost a lot more of my plug overnight as well so hoping today is the day little miss comes!


----------



## Twag

Good luck smile &#128077;

Afm still no sign of little miss making an appearance :( midwife comes tomorrow to do a sweep and book induction &#128077; I am 41 weeks tomorrow never thought I would see 41 weeks again :shrug:


----------



## aley28

I'm still annoyed for you, Twag, that they don't let you schedule sweeps at 40 weeks, or even 39 weeks. Seems unnecessary to make you wait that long if you don't want to! However, I hope it works for you and if not, at least induction will just be a few more days. :hugs:

I hope the contractions regulate, smile!!! :dust:

How is Ben doing today, MrsBump?


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations Mrs Bump! 

Nothing new for me, just the odd BH or contractions, what ever they are... Feet are so swollen now :-( boobs hurt this morning, seemed to have leaked a lot through the night... baby seems to have dropped quite a bit too. He/she was crazy active last night!

3 more days till D day!


----------



## Twag

Good luck coral hope baby comes on time &#128077;

Mrs Bump how is Ben doing?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Twag-I hear ya! They wont sweep my membranes until I am 40 weeks as well! I hope everyone's babies comes quickly and speedy labor :)


----------



## Twag

They wouldn't do mine at 40 I have to wait until 41 (thankfully tomorrow)


----------



## CoralInGold

They won't do mine until 41 either :-(


----------



## CoralInGold

Twag, you deserve a medal! You must be so fed up xx


----------



## Twag

I am seriously fed up and so pleased the midwife is coming tomorrow and i will get an end date 
Although I have just had this huge fear that my thinking it will be 10 days overdue so induced early next week will end up being 2 weeks and be the end of the week and I honestly do not think I can wait another week :(
I am physically and emotional exhausted I barely sleep my body aches I am just done and having a toddler too is just so exhausting :(


----------



## aley28

:hugs: Twag, that's the point I was at with Zoey. I just couldn't handle it anymore. And there's nothing I can think to say to make the waiting easier on you, so just sending massive hugs! I really really hope your sweep sets things off tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## lomelindi17

Twag I hope the sweep does the trick tomorrow!! Were you very overdue with your son?

Had an appointment today, results aren't back yet for the new GBS test so have to wait till Monday. She says baby has dropped and is working on engaging so that's good! Must be why my sciatica is awful the last couple days. Part of me is ready for baby to come anytime now but I do want it to wait until I am definitely GBS negative. And the other thing is I want to wait for my mom to get here but part of me wants to not care about that and just have the baby whether she's here or not lol. Good thing it's not up to me lol!


----------



## missmayhem

Just checking in to catch up on your all. Fingers crossed for you Twag that the weekend brings a baby


----------



## Maries_s

My daughter arrived early. She born October 25, 2015 at 35w5d. She weighted 6 pounds and measured 19.5 she is perfectly healthy thanks God and didn't needed go to nicu. We're home exhausted, and now I'm dealing with my hormones because I'm crying almost everynight just for nothing. Emillie had his first pediatrician appointment and now waiting for her next month appointment. I'm breastfeeding fulltime, in the hospital had a little bit of problem but has a good consultant that helped me a lot.

PS. Was a quick natural birth. 

Congratulations to all the ladies that already have his baby!


----------



## aley28

Congratulations Marie! So glad all is going well :) The postpartum hormones are crazy, lots and lots of crying tends to happen for me! It passes after a couple weeks though


----------



## Twag

Congrats on baby Marie

41 weeks can you bloody believe it dohh :(
Midwife coming today to do a sweep and book my induction date!
She has dropped even more I can barely walk today and the pressure down low is just eugh 

I was induced with my son when he was 10 days over! Seems my body likes to cook babies for a long time :-\


----------



## CoralInGold

:hugs: :hugs: Twag, hope this s&s starts it off.

Congratulations Marie!

Rotten nights sleep, hips ache, nose is partially blocked, not sure If I have a cold coming, surely not :-( that's the last thing I need. Chest feels tight & breathing is difficult lying down in bed. Woke this morning feeling quite sore under my bump, & my right boob is leaking like crazy! Siiiigh. Sorry for being a negative nellie, trying to keep positive just super fed up & I feel I can rant openly here & you all understand.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

So sorry Twag shouldn't be much longer now :hug:

Congratulations on more babies being born &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;

AFM still closed and high not dilated any dr says if I'm dilated any by 39 weeks she can induce. Gbs results were negative.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Congratulations mrs Bump :) 


Twag hope the sweep works for you 

I'm still in hospital looks like I am here till baby born but baby has gone from unstable lie to head down and moving in to my pelvis and I had a lot of bloody show last night nothing much happened last night but after hubby parents decided they didn't want to mind the kids anymore leaving us in limbo if anything did happen as in hubby might not make it back in to me I am not surprised but hopefully today or at least if nothing happens and they induce it will be a natural delivery and not a section


----------



## Twag

Induction booked for 11/11 @ 11am &#128077;
Baby is 4/5 engaged and sweep was done so hopefully she decides to make an entrance soon!

Good luck Celtic nymph


----------



## lomelindi17

Congratulations Marie! So glad everything went well!

Fingers crossed for you Twag!

Celtic good luck, hope everything goes smoothly for you. Sorry your childcare fell through, that's shocking of them to leave you hanging like that! I hope your hubby is able to be there at the birth. <3


----------



## aley28

That is the worst timing ever for childcare to fall through, Celtic!! I hope it all works out so your husband can be with you when baby arrives!! :hugs:

Twag, I really think your sweep will work! So engaged and all! Did the MW tell you what you're dilated to?


----------



## Twag

No sadly not although she said it was soft but only middle :-\

Had nothing today really :shrug: Don't think the sweep will work tbh


----------



## TexMel

Good luck all you ladies getting closer!!

I go back to the dr Monday and I'm really hoping my cervix has started doing something! I am pretty sure she will push us to induce this week (39 weeks), which I am ok with, as long as it is not on Friday! I really don't want a Friday the 13th baby!!! Ahh! (I may be a little superstitious)

Tried to get my husband to go buy me some pineapple but now he thinks I am just crazy. I will just stick with the RLT and the EPO for now. Thinking positive thoughts, too!!!

Side note: was really wishing I would give birth today, as it is my sister's bday and that would be special, but I don't see that happening...


----------



## Twag

I have eaten like a kilo of pineapple this last week and nothing other than making me feel really sick! 

Good luck ladies


----------



## CelticNiamh

Twag said:


> I have eaten like a kilo of pineapple this last week and nothing other than making me feel really sick!
> 
> Good luck ladies

You never know sweep may help ripen the cervix at least making induction easier if needs be 

My sisters came through for me such a relief they both live over an hour away and have come down to mind the kids 

Not sure what they plan to do with me today I may get home to come back tuesdsy or they could induce 

More show this morning and baby seems to have moved lower so at least he is not to high anymore


----------



## Twag

I had my bloody show this morning and since been feeling crampy, sicky with odd low back ache coming & going FX


----------



## CelticNiamh

Twag said:


> I had my bloody show this morning and since been feeling crampy, sicky with odd low back ache coming & going FX

Yay hope its the start of something now for you :hugs: get on a ball if you have one


----------



## lomelindi17

Yay twag sounding good!! :thumbup:

Celtic I hope they decide what to do with you soon! Is there a reason why they are trying to get the baby out early instead of letting labor come on naturally?

AFM I had period-like pains for about an hour and a half around 4am after I got up to pee, was kind of odd. It was a constant ache instead of waves. I think baby has been trying to flip over to the left side so maybe was just pushing on my cervix or something. :shrug:


----------



## CoralInGold

Oooh Twag, could be it!

Waves of period pains woke me up this morning at 5am, lasted for an hour. Just had dull cramps & back ache since. I don't feel very well, all weak :-(


----------



## lomelindi17

That's funny Coral we had almost the same thing at the same time lol. Wonder if things are starting up for you! I'm getting impatient but I do want baby to cook at least until 39 weeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

lomelindi17 said:


> Yay twag sounding good!! :thumbup:
> 
> Celtic I hope they decide what to do with you soon! Is there a reason why they are trying to get the baby out early instead of letting labor come on naturally?
> 
> AFM I had period-like pains for about an hour and a half around 4am after I got up to pee, was kind of odd. It was a constant ache instead of waves. I think baby has been trying to flip over to the left side so maybe was just pushing on my cervix or something. :shrug:


It the dam gestational diabetes I'm on a lot of insulin now and its effecting baby they think he very big I am not to worried about his size to be honest 

If it wasn't for the GD and the problems I'm having with that I be arguing to wait but I want to go home as well lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

I meant go home and wait for baby to come :winkwink:


----------



## lomelindi17

Oh I see, I don't know why they get so worked up about size these days lol, esp where you've had big babies before. :shrug: Hope they get their opinions sorted soon for you one way or the other!


----------



## littlesteph

Twag said:


> Induction booked for 11/11 @ 11am &#128077;
> Baby is 4/5 engaged and sweep was done so hopefully she decides to make an entrance soon!
> 
> Good luck Celtic nymph

good luck, not too long to wait, that was the date Tom was meant to arrive as had a section booked for then, glad he arrived early as it meant I got to experience going into natural labour at last once even if it did end in another section, knew it would as they told me before hand it would


----------



## Twag

littlesteph said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Induction booked for 11/11 @ 11am &#128077;
> Baby is 4/5 engaged and sweep was done so hopefully she decides to make an entrance soon!
> 
> Good luck Celtic nymph
> 
> good luck, not too long to wait, that was the date Tom was meant to arrive as had a section booked for then, glad he arrived early as it meant I got to experience going into natural labour at last once even if it did end in another section, knew it would as they told me before hand it wouldClick to expand...

I would like to go into labour before then so I can experience a natural labour I do not want to be induced for the 2nd time especially as this will be my last pregnancy! Also I am done waiting I am now 8 days overdue I will be 11 days over on my induction date! 
They wanted it to be 12 days but the hospital is fully booked that day!


----------



## lomelindi17

Yayy my midwife just called, my GBS retest was negative!! So our natural protocol worked, so relieved!! :happydance:

I just have to redo it every other week to make sure it stays away but no antibiotics for us woot!! :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

That's great news, Lome! :thumbup:


----------



## CoralInGold

lomelindi17 said:


> That's funny Coral we had almost the same thing at the same time lol. Wonder if things are starting up for you! I'm getting impatient but I do want baby to cook at least until 39 weeks.

Lol that is funny, baby's were obviously having a little party!


----------



## CoralInGold

Well ladies, here I am at 40 weeks, very large, very round & very fed up. I really hope I don't go over by too much. Still have that dull period cramp since yesterday. Also feel nauseated. It's basically like being early pregnant all over again...

Twag I really feel for you, you must be loosing your mind. I'm rooting for you & hope that beautiful baby makes an appearance very soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Happy due date coral hope baby makes an appearance soon

Still pregnant here tbh I have lost all hope of baby coming before I am induced but that is Wednesday so close now &#128077;


----------



## missmayhem

Hi ladies. Super fast update. 

House moved but no internet yet and there is no mobile internet on the island. So I am out of touch. 

Bump is expanding by the second I swear I'm putting on inches a day!! Most the house unpacked just a few bits left to do. However the older two are causing havoc due to feeling unsettled. 


Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Twag

Glad the move went ok missmayhem &#128077;


----------



## aley28

I hope you get settled in quickly, MissMayhem! :flower:

Happy due date Coral! :happydance: I hope its not much longer for you - going overdue is not a ton of fun.

Only 2 more days Twag :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Hello Ladies:flower:

My baby boy made his appearance Wed. morning at 9:51am. :) 

I last updated after my midwife appointment on Nov 3rd. and I was discouraged that I was still only 2cm dilated. I went and took a long walk after my appointment. Then me and DH got busy and both 'finished' I felt a little different lots of Braxton Hicks but nothing really unusual. I took two Benadryl hoping to finally get a good nights rest at like 10:30pm. Finally feel asleep at 11pm. I then woke up at 1am with a contraction after it passed I went back to sleep then it happened again, the next time I started timing them and realized they were occurring every 10 mins. I got up made sure DS stuff was all ready to go and when they continued and only got stronger after a hour I woke DH up and called my mom to come get our son. 

I labored at home for 7 hours, we arrived at the hospital which is very close to my house less than 10 mins, around 8am. Then less than two hours later he was here! I planned for a water birth. Got in the tub when it was time to push because I was in the shower before than and I just couldn't get comfortable, I hated it. So I got out tried pushing on all fours and that wasn't working so I moved to the birthing stool and within five pushes he was out! It was truly amazing:cloud9: I'm so glad my baby boy is here and he's healthy. I was so worried about this birth but it was soooo much better than with DS. 

Lome those affirmations are what saved me. I was able to remain calm and work with my contractions rather than tensing up like I did with DS.

Breastfeeding is challenging. My nipples are flat and he's having a hard time latching and getting a good latch. We are keeping at it though. So far he is eating every 2 hours or so and he's having a lot of dirty diapers so I know he's eating enough. I broke down and used a nipple shield this morning because I just couldn't take the pain anymore:nope: hoping to see a lactation consultant today. 

Soon ladies you will have your babies too!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aley28

Aw congratulations Mimzy!! I'm so glad to hear that the labor went easier on you this time! :happydance:

I hope the breastfeeding gets easier - the first week or so is the hardest with the pain and the engorgement and everything. :hugs: We just had a shift here this weekend where it went from "BFing is going well" to "BFing is downright easy!" ... I hope that happens for you soon too!! :flower:


----------



## Twag

Congratulations mimzy


----------



## lomelindi17

Aw Mimzy I'm so happy the affirmations worked for you!! Love your birth story, so glad everything went smoothly and baby boy is here safely! I hope the LC can help with your latch, this site is also really useful https://www.breastfeedinginc.ca/content.php?pagename=information in the meantime. The site is from one of the leading experts on breastfeeding Dr. Jack Newman (I'm reading his book now so I'm kinda enthused about him at the moment lol!). They have videos too about good latching etc. Hope it gets easier soon <3 

Missmayhem glad the move went well, hope you get settled in quick and ready for baby! 

Nothing new for me today, been working on making freezer meals and that's about it!


----------



## sweetgirl75

Baby Nathan was born Friday at 12:03 pm 7 lbs 12 oz and 20 inch long. I am very happy and blessed to have my little boy in my life God is good. I pray everybody has easy labor. And for all the mom that have already had there babies Congrats


----------



## TexMel

Well, the RLT, EPO, and pineapple have not helped my cervix at all yet. Still not doing anything at 38+5 today.

But, I am very happy that my OB has agreed to let me wait it out another week. Induction scheduled for next Tuesday, if I don't go into labor before then, which will put me right at (a day before) my due date. She did convince me to induce rather than just letting it happen naturally, but I've decided I am ok with it. And, the closer to my due date, the more likely the induction will work. I'm just so glad things have turned out way better than it first looked a month ago, and my boy will get to cook as long as possible.


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats sweetgirl!! Right on your due date as well!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats swèetgirl, mimzy and marie on your babies!!!

38w1d here. My next appt is tomorrow. I had some contractions last night, just some short ones that I'd probably slept through if I hadn't been up with DD1 in the middle of the night. Will be curious if anything is going on down there tomorrow!


----------



## Twag

Congrats sweet girl

Induction day tomorrow &#128077; my last day playing with my ds and having cuddles


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh huge congratulations that's fabulous news and don't feel bad about the nipple shields they are great to let the nipples recover and then you will be flying delighted your seeing a LC great idea man that will be me soon enough ooh exciting


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! My daughter was born on 11/8 at 8:18 a.m. 6 pounds 13 oz. 18 inches long!!! We are doing well and get to go home soon! Good luck to you other ladies!!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congrats to those who have had their babies.
I'm still not sure we will be able to breast feed. Large droopy breasts, dyspraxia and a baby with an immature sucking reflex is proving challenging. I'm keeping at it trying to get him attached and then expressing and giving him expressed milk. He was weighed yesterday and has lost just under 3% of his body weight which I've been told is excellent especially as he had to be drip fed for the first 24 hours. I'm hoping we will get it eventually but if it doesn't happen I'm ok with it. Breast feeding is lovely but it's so not the be all and end all of bonding.


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats Amcolecchi! How did your labor go? Post a pic of your baby girl when you get a chance!


----------



## Twag

Congrats amcolecci


----------



## aley28

So many babies!! More pictures needed :winkwink:

MrsBump, I love your attitude about BFing! You've given him a fantastic start and all that truly matters in the end is that he is fed and growing. :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not sure if I already posted in here yet (major baby brain!) but I had my baby girl on 07/11 via EMCS! 

Mrsbump it sounds like you're doing really well with your bf. Just wanted to tell you that my LO was weighed today and she'd lost 6.5% of her birth weight and the midwife was thrilled so 3% is amazing. You should be really proud of yourself :hugs:

Congratulations to everyone with their babies! Xx


----------



## Twag

Congrats smile


----------



## aley28

Congrats smile!


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats smile!! What's her name?


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats Smile! 

What happen that you had to have an EMCS? So glad you and baby girl are doing good!


----------



## littlesteph

Twag sorry baby didn't arrive before induction day, hope the induction goes well and your holding baby same day.

congrats Mimzy, sweetgirl75 and Amcolecchi on the arrival of your babies. 

AFM had to rush Tom to the doctors this morning, he's got conjunctivitis, I knew it what that but where it had come on so suddenly needed to get him checked, he gets weighted again tomorrow. he had lost a little weigh last time, had gone down to 5lb 11oz with how well his feeds having been i'm sure he'll be back up to birth weight.
i'm still very sore and feel so bruised from the section. getting quite a few headaches still, did think it was from where I was in hospital for 3 nights and had no natural light getting to me, now i'm not so sure. midwife tomorrow so going to talk to her about it then


----------



## TexMel

Congrats to all of you lucky ladies who have had their babies! Please post pics when you can!

Hope Tom's eyes heal quickly, littlesteph.

Fingers crossed for the rest of us!


----------



## Twag

Yay induction day


----------



## ksilme

I haven't been on here for ages, as I mainly use the Facebook page but wanted to update on here and see what was going on xx 
Congratulations to all you ladies who have had your beautitul babies!!!


Phoebe Jane Shirley was born at 11.44pm on the 3rd November :) 
Had a stretch and sweep to try and encourage natural labour and avoid induction, that was on the 2nd, on the 3rd, I felt a massive pop, like an elastic band snapping in my stomach! I could almost hear it! But I didn't leak much, someone said to lie down for a bit and see if I leaked when I stood up, so thought I would try and as soon as I laid down, I leaked! So rang the hospital as I am gbs+ so knew I had to go in once waters had gone, but I wasn't sure if it definitely was. 
Got to hospital, was monitored on ctg for 30 mins, and then they checked to see if it was my waters, which it was, by this point lol, it had been nearly 4 hours and contractions hadn't started so I had to be induced anyway, as she was now at risk of contracting the gbs. 
Got taken to delivery there and then. Had the loading dose of antibiotics and then they put the drip in, and 2 hours 14 minutes later, she was here :) xx I managed to rip the cannula out of my arm whilst pushing so they had to call extra midwives in, as blood was pouring out everywhere but her head was practically born so my midwife couldn't deal with both ends lol x we had the same midwife we had with zoey, and she was amazing again! Xx
Will upload a pic when on laptop x she was 7lb 8oz and seems so tiny xxx


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Call congrats ladies xx


----------



## aley28

Congratulations ksilme!! Sounds like a great birth :happydance:


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations Smile! Hope you're both well! 

Lots of luck Twag, hope it's going well xx


----------



## Twag

Baby Isabella (Izzy) was born 11/11/15 @ 7.42pm after just 40mins of pushing at 8lb 10oz 
:cloud9:


----------



## TexMel

Congrats twag!!


----------



## aley28

Congrats Twag, I'm so happy she's finally here!!! :cloud9:


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats Twag!! I hope your induction went well. So glad she's finally here!


----------



## lomelindi17

39 weeks today, officially full term now yay! I'm rooting for birth next Wednesday or Thursday right on my due date haha.. My mom arrives on Tuesday at midnight so anytime after that would be good! ;-) My Hypnobabies program has a couple of birth tracks that can help put you into labor so I'm going to listen to them on Wednesday and see if anything happens lol. That would be awesome! Mostly expecting to go overdue though!


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations Twag!


----------



## Mimzy3

Congrats Twag!!! 

Lome happy full term! :) My biggest advice is don't fight the contractions work with the pain. I know you already know this from your hyponobirthing classes but its easy to forget when its your first time. At lest for me, I had no idea how intense it would really be so I think I sort of freaked and tensed up during the contractions with my first. Which made things so much worse. But it sounds like you have an amazing team of midwives by your side who will remind you of this! Can't wait to hear your birth story :)


----------



## lomelindi17

Thanks Mimzy! I will keep that in mind, I know what you mean how it will be hard to remember to relax once the real thing comes along, hopefully I do good!  Can't wait!!


----------



## TexMel

Induction officially scheduled for Monday unless he makes his debut this weekend!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats ksilme and twag!!!:happydance:


39 weeks tomorrow! No real progress yet, just a bit of thinning, but doesn't surprise me. I had nothing with DD1 when my water broke at 40w2d . I'm fully expecting to go past due again. The most ideal day for her to come would be next Friday or Saturday (EDD). DH would have the most time off and my dad would be in town too (he works out of state)


----------



## ksilme

Not sure if this is going to work, but this is little miss Phoebe xx
 



Attached Files:







received_10153508311629584.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congrats on all the beautiful babies &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;

AFM haven't dilated enough to schedule induction, gutted. Dr says we'll check again next week.


----------



## lomelindi17

Lost my mucus plug this morning! So happy for a sign finally!


----------



## Indi84

I'm due in two days (40 weeks) nothing happening here I deff think I'm going over again :-( I was 41+6 when I went into labour with ds, I'm gutted at the thought going that far over again! 
Congrats on all the babies.


----------



## aley28

Lome I hope your plug loss means that labor is in the near future!

Indi, I hope you don't go too far over this time :hugs:


----------



## Maries_s

lomelindi17 said:


> Lost my mucus plug this morning! So happy for a sign finally!

I lost my plug the same day that my water broke. Good luck!


----------



## littlesteph

congrats twag

hope labour is near for all those near and passed due dates


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Due date is 10 days away so excited hope baby shows soon I'm HUGE and don't want to gain anymore weight &#128541;


----------



## lomelindi17

Lost more plug this morning, this time with brown streaks in it. Also feeling more pressure down there and had a little bit of pink when I wiped last night. Lets get this show on the road baby!! :thumbup:


----------



## DHBH0930

39w1d here, been having lots of contractions the last couple days, but not very close 10-15 min apart, mostly at night, and they are still pretty mild, so when I'm busy during the day I don't notice them that much. I think this will go on for a while, will find out Tuesday at my appt if they are doing any dilating... till then just trying to ignore them.


----------



## lomelindi17

DHBH that's exciting! I haven't had any yet, getting so impatient lol!


----------



## missmayhem

Hi girls. 

Little Eday joined us last Tuesday. Due to being breech he was delivered by c section at 38+1 he came out HEAD FIRST!!! 

He did really well to start feeding well if only for a short time but had high iron levels. 

Turns out he was never feeding well and lost over 15% of his body weight. So had to abandon nursing and start pumping again. Supply was just drops but is going up. Finger crossed I can get him back to the breast once my supply establishes. 

We are now home and settling in as a family of 5


----------



## Twag

Congrats missmayhem


----------



## aley28

Congrats Mayhem! :cloud9:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Announcing: Nathaniel Eryk Chase
Born: Sunday November 8th 2015 at 3:25pm
Weighing: 7 lbs 15 oz
Measuring: 20 1/2 inches

My water broke after my baby shower Saturday the 7th, at 6:05 pm- after a day of increasingly hard contractions- 37 weeks 6 days. Upon admittence to the hospital I was only 1 CM dialated. After 6 hours of walking around I was only at 2 cm, so at 1 am Sunday morning they put me on Pitocion and I got an epidural. I didn't reach 10 CM untill 2 pm, then we started the pushing game- my epidural had worn off by then.

During the pushing I ended up with a second degree tear from the cervix out, from the anus to vaginal opening the up the labia. I lost 1/2 liter of blood and passed out from the blood loss after my son made his way into the world- for a while there they thought they would lose me because they couldn't find the location of all the bleeders.

My Son latched immediatly after birth, once I was awake and able to hold him, and he hasn't really stopped since. He did have a retty bad case of jaundice though- because of the problems I experianced, his cord wasn't cut untill after it stopped pulsing and his father's family has a history of it. He ended up in the box with the blue lights with a bili level of 21.7, though he's fine now. As such I haven't really had the time to post.
 



Attached Files:







Nathan's measurements.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6









Snapshot_20151114.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5









1117151034-00.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aley28

He is adorable, congratulations Dragon! Sorry about the tears though - glad they were able to find it and I hope you're healing up OK!


----------



## Mimzy3

Dragon that sounds so scary!:hugs: I pray you have a speedy recovery. Glad to hear nursing is going so well!:thumbup:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hes gorgeous I'm so sorry about the scariness xxx


----------



## TexMel

Our precious boy, Austin Joshua, made his arrival Nov 16 at 5:47pm. He is 8lbs even and 21 inches long. To say I am completely in love with him is an understatement. He is pure joy.

We are still in the hospital, but should be going home today around lunchtime. My induction failed and due to some (baby) heart rate issues, we had to deliver via c section after about 10 hours of contractions. I had an epidural super early, so it wasn't an agonizing 10 hours, we just really hoped things would have gone better. By the time the decision was made to get him out asap, I was at peace with it and I am so glad we did. The recovery hasn't been too horrible, but we've had a great nursing staff taking care of us. I am curious how everything will be once we get home.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aley28

Congrats Tex!! Beautiful boy! I hope your recovery continues to go well!


----------



## lomelindi17

Hey ladies, congrats on all the new babies arriving! Just a quick note to say our baby girl Isla Mae arrived Monday the 16th at 4:55 am after a 6 hr labor on 39+4. We had a wonderful although intense natural water birth & couldn't be happier! She was 8lb 8 oz, 20 inches, and perfect! Nursing is going well although a bit painful still but we're learning! Will post a birth story sometime soon, still trying to get caught up on some sleep.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Still no baby for me less than a week from due date!


----------



## aley28

Congratulations on your pink bundle, Lome!! I was just thinking today is your due date :haha: My nipples hurt for 2 weeks after Parker and for maybe 10 days with Zoey -- and both of them are/were tongue tied! It gets so much easier when you don't want to screech in pain every time you feed them though, truly :haha: Good luck catching up on sleep... I'm 24 days in and I'm still trying to catch up on the sleep that I missed the night before induction............. :rofl: :sleep:

Aw, anytime now Trying!! :flower: I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer! :)


----------



## Twag

Congratulations on the new babies


----------



## Maries_s

Hi girls! Congratulation on all the new babies arriving!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Noticed baby isn't as active as I'm use to, hopefully she's just running out of room. No clear signs she wants to come soon I don't think she knows she supposed to come out lol x


----------



## lomelindi17

Here she is! She's doing so well, nursing is going well except for the nipple pain, really engorged but glad my milk is in. She has a lip tie but not sure if that might be causing the pain or not, going to ask the midwife tomorrow when she comes for a home visit. It's getting better today so maybe it's just sore from starting out.

The birth was quite an experience, we went to the movies to see Spectre Sunday evening, didn't feel anything different until I went to the bathroom after the movie and felt a bit of pressure. Got home around 10:30 and the pressure intensified, think she had engaged right then. Then within half an hour I had a big contraction I couldn't speak through, and they went on from there about 4 mins apart and full force. Called the midwife and she thought it would probably calm down a bit so we should see what happens and call back a bit later. So we timed them for the next hour and they were already like 2 minutes apart and really intense so we decided to head to the birth center. It's over an hour away so hubby drove reaalllly fast, we almost hit a deer and also got pulled over by a cop right before the entrance to the center haha. He let us go though when he heard me wailing! 

Got in, they took my vitals, I used the toilet and already felt pushy! So I got in the tub, pushed for a little over an hour and she was out at 4:55 am. She got a little stuck so they had me squat and that solved it. Never even had one vaginal exam the whole pregnancy or birth lol, just wasn't time! It took her over a minute to start breathing and they got worried but she finally did it. Perfectly healthy and great color, so thankful! I didn't tear on the outside at all and just had a couple skid marks inside, so relieved! We went home around 2:30.

It was definitely the most intense experience of my life, the hypnobabies totally didn't work for pain relief lol but I really think it prepared me mentally super well so I was able to stay focused through the whole thing, and I also think it contributed to how fast it all went. I was very vocal and used a lot of visualizations, and the tub was amazing! So happy to be a mommy!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

4 days till due date! Eeek!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

She's so precious Lomelindi&#128149; Congrats xx


----------



## Mimzy3

lome sounds like a great birth for a first time mommy! 

trying4bby hopefully soon!


----------



## DHBH0930

Ellie Rose born November 19 at 1:00 pm via csection. Weighed 7lbs 6 oz and 21 inches

After 3 days of intense contractions 4-5 min apart and only getting to 2cm and kept being sent home, I had NO sleep for those 3 days and crying from that and all the pain. So I elected to have a repeat csection. With it being planned it wasn't as bad.

Only had to be in the hospital 2 days, both Ellie and I are doing well. My DD1 is doing incredibly well with the new baby, couldn't be happier!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1448216299708.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









imagejpeg_0.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aley28

Welcome to the world, Ellie!! Congratulations DHBH! :cloud9: She's beautiful!


----------



## Twag

Congrats dhbh


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congrats dhbh and lomelandi!

My birth was so much better than my first although waiting in hospital for 28 hours before they began the induction was the hardest part. Just stuck there listening to women who were allowed to start their inductions. They wanted me in sintocin because it was quicker but for that I had to go down to the ward and there was no space so I was jus sitting there bored listening to other ladies having their pessary inductions and missing my son like crazy, I also didn't get any sleep at all.
Anyhow so I finally got sent down and I was examined and the doctor said I wasn't dilated enough to start sintocin and so she would do a sweep and insert the pessary instead, oh the irony. 5 minutes after she did this I started contracting. I was doing about 2/3 in 10 minutes and managing to mobilise inbetween but had to stop and breath through the contractions. 4 hours later I was 3cm dilated and they broke my waters. This upped the pain a bit but I managed to continue to mobilise. 4 hours later again and they started the sintocin. I was now 4 cm dilated but ironically the hospital only count my labour from this point. Because of the drip I could no longer mobilise but the midwife was great and got me on a birthing ball, leaning forward with the bed to hold. This was 10 times better than being on the bed. The contractions were a lot more intense on the sintocin but still 2/3 in 10. After each one I focused on the picture of Daniel I bought in to ground myself and it worked so well. They kept upping the sintocin but whenever they got to 8 Ben got distressed which was really scary. Suddenly the pain got overwhelming. I had been told about an hour before this I was 5cm but Ben wasn't at all engaged. I freaked out a bit and the midwife suggested I thought about epidural. The pain was insane for like half an hour but I didn't think it was possible he was engaging. Wrong! I thought I was just wimping out on the pain. Wrong! So eventually the midwife noticed the lead on his head was super long and all I remember her saying was 'push', so I did and about 1 minute later his head was born. Hubby says that when I pushed it was almost as loud as my screaming on the big one at Blackpool but not quite. Ben was born a few minutes after midnight on bonfire night. 7lb 8, another skinny one but perfect. Instant love and so much better doing it without any pain drugs and in only 13&1/2 hours.


----------



## sethsmummy

Hi ladies sorry to butt into your chats. Congratulations to all the new mammas <3 

Can I ask has anyone heard from loo? I can't search back on my phone to see when she last posted in here but I've not seen her on here for a while and am worried about how she is xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

loving all the updates and birth stories :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## aley28

Zoey is a month old tomorrow...:cloud9: and I am gonna post the birth story here now that I don't cry every time I think about it! :haha::cloud9:

Spoiled because I was apparently trying to win NaNoWriMo with it :roll:

Spoiler
I scheduled induction for October 26 at 5:30am. I got up and showered at 4am and got a phone call right after that they were full of laboring women and asked me to call back at 7, to see if I could come in at 7:30. When I called they said they had no idea when I would be able to come in, so asked that I hold tight and they would call me when they had a bed open and ready!

At 8am, I got the call to come in. So I ate some cereal and we dropped Ethan off at school, brought Parker over to Grandma&#8217;s house and headed into the hospital.

I was dilated to a 3 already, so I was hopeful that everything would go quickly and I&#8217;d have the baby by late afternoon! I was hooked up to the pitocin at 10am and then we sat around waiting for contractions to start.

Didn&#8217;t take long for the contractions to start and regulate to every 3 minutes. By 11 I was feeling them pretty good, but without pain. I wanted to get up and walk around, but my nurses were not allowing it because they needed a trace on baby&#8217;s heartbeat for the whole time. I finally whined about it enough that they rolled a birthing ball in for me, then even let me get up and walk.

I was up walking for about 45 minutes, then went and stood by my bed and just did mini squats as that was more comfortable than walking. I laid back down around 1 so they could check dilation. There were 2 nurses - an experienced one and a new one. The new one was doing cervix checks, which I was fine with because of course they are taught these things in school... I was super pleased to hear I was at a 5!!

Laid there and dozed off and on, played on my phone, and watched some sports crap on TV (lol). Contractions were more noticeable, but as long as I was sitting upright, they were very tolerable as far as pain goes. I was checked again around 4, nurse said I was at a 6. Contractions really started hurting at this point, though I could breathe through them. Next check at 6, I was maybe a 7, she said&#8230; but she wanted the other nurse to check as well, as cervix was in a weird spot. Other nurse checks and says no&#8230; I&#8217;m barely a 5. The new nurse was checking the openest part of my cervix, not further up. This seriously made me upset and I felt myself give up on trying for an unmedicated birth. The contractions were getting incredibly painful by that point and I had already been at it for so many hours, I just realized that there was no way I could get through another 5cms at the pace I was going.

I had accepted an epidural as likely outcome of a induced labor, so I wasn&#8217;t too overly upset about it. I was a little bummed, as I did want an unmedicated delivery, but I also knew my own limits and I knew that I was reaching them. So I cried about it for a minute, asked DH to reassure me that I wasn&#8217;t a failure for wanting an epidural (which he totally reassured me of, he was very happy for me to get an epidural, I think my crying and groaning was annoying him lol!)&#8230; then called for the nurse and demanded that she get the epidural guy there ASAP. After what felt like FOR-EV-ER, he finally showed up. I was in so much pain I could barely move, so they had to help me sit up and get into the right position for the placement.

Instant relief when he got it placed. They laid me back down and got the catheter in, etc. My legs were numb, especially my thighs, but I could still move them without much effort - which I couldn&#8217;t do when I had an epidural with my first baby. I had refused to let them break my waters up to that point, as I knew I wouldn&#8217;t be able to get through once the waters were ruptured. But now that nothing hurt anyway, I let them break my waters. It was shift change for nurses, so I got a new nurse. She broke my waters and told me she&#8217;d be back to check me in a bit. So at 7, when I got the epidural i was dilated to about a 5&#8230; by 8 or 8:30, after the epidural and after my waters were broken, I was fully dilated.

She said they were going to let me rest and let the contractions work the baby down the birth canal a little before calling the doctor. She reminded me that if I had the urge to push or poop, to call for her. I rested for about an hour. My mom showed up at some point to visit, and then was reluctant to leave because the baby was so close, so I decided to just let her stay for the pushing stage. She was taken by surprise, but was absolutely elated to be there to watch a grand baby be born!

I quit paying attention to the clock to be honest, but I think around 9:30 or 9:45, the nurse came in and said we were going to do &#8220;practice pushes&#8221;, to get the baby to move down more so that things would move along quickly when the doctor showed up. Deep breath, let it out, another deep breath, curl chin down and push! Push 3 times with each contraction, rest. I had allowed my epidural to wear down quite a bit, so I could feel just about everything, only minus the sensation of pain. Just as I&#8217;m feeling her head coming through my pelvis (but not crowning), my doctor shows up, gets his stuff on and she was out in a couple more contractions.

Her head absolutely did not feel like it was going to fit. It felt like I was pushing a bowling ball out, ha! Then there was a massive feeling of relief (during which I honestly thought I had somehow sucked her back up into my body lol), and all the pressure was gone. Everybody is saying, &#8220;Look down!! Look down!!&#8221; So I look down. And there is my brand spanking new daughter, covered head to toe in vernix and still attached to me. I don&#8217;t remember that instant with my first two, and it is a memory I will treasure forever.

After the blood was out of the chord, my husband cut it and they took her to be wiped off while I delivered the placenta. Then I look over to the nurses and my heart stops. I see a CPAP thingy on her face and the nurses are mumbling to each other. She isn&#8217;t breathing well on her own, they explain, as they alternate the CPAP and some suctioning thing. Lots of mucus in her lungs. Her color is good, but her breaths are more of a gasp and she isn&#8217;t crying or making any noise at all.

They stopped temporarily to get a weight and length on her - 7 lbs 14 oz, 19.5&#8221; long. I looked at the clock after I looked at her and knew she came out at 10:16pm. But when they stopped the CPAP her oxygen levels fell to 80%. &#8220;We have to get her breathing!&#8221; they say and then she is wrapped up and carried off the NICU, while I&#8217;m stuck laying in my bed, crying, as a doctor has his hands up my vagina looking for tears etc. No tears, no excessive bleeding&#8230; no issues for me.

My husband kept telling me she&#8217;ll be fine, and the nurses assured me that this is not super uncommon. My mom kept saying that she just needs a little help. My heart keeps saying &#8220;This is my fault for inducing. She wasn&#8217;t ready to breath. This is my fault because I had an epidural. That screwed her up somehow. This is my fault, somehow. I did this to her, and now I&#8217;m paying for it by missing the first moments, minutes, hours, DAYS?? of her life.&#8221;

My nurse came back in around 11 with some food for me to eat. My husband was exhausted, so he headed home at this point. The nurse explained that they call it &#8220;transitioning&#8221; (at least at our hospital, I have not allowed myself on Google to see what its actually called). Basically she has a bit of a large head, and so everything was stretched out over her head, and then her body just fell right out after her and she didn&#8217;t get the compression that most babies get that gets the mucus out of their lungs. From there she just couldn&#8217;t get her lungs to inflate on her own, which is what her gasping breaths were trying to do. The CPAP she was on was to put &#8220;positive pressure&#8221; on her lungs to help them inflate and stay inflated. It was not my fault for inducing. It was not my fault by having an epidural. It could have happened anyway. I hate the line - but it is &#8220;just one of those things.&#8221;

At midnight I was told that she was off CPAP and just on oxygen. The pediatrician on call came in and talked to me. She asked if they were allowed to give her formula. I consented to formula if necessary, but asked that it be done in a feeding tube instead of a bottle. In the end, they didn&#8217;t give her any formula but just put her on an IV to keep her blood sugars stable.

I finally got to see her and hold her when she was 3 hours old. I didn&#8217;t get to attempt nursing yet because she was still flaring her nostrils some, which indicates she would struggle to breath if latched. She was off the oxygen by that point and breathing room air, but was still on an IV, and had various monitors on her to keep an eye on all her levels. She was (is) beautiful, naturally the most beautiful baby ever. :) I was exhausted by this point as it was like 1:30am and I&#8217;d been up since 6:30, after a very broken night&#8217;s sleep. I held her for like half an hour until I started dozing off in the chair. A nurse came in and put her back into her bed, then they gave me a pump and had me pump for 15 minutes to stimulate my milk, as I was already 3 hours in and not yet able to nurse.

I was finally able to sleep after that - I would not have been able to sleep until holding her and knowing she was OK, so it was worth the extreme exhaustion. I slept for about 4 hours and then woke up to find text messages from my husband indicating he had been awake and worrying about her all night.

At around 7am, I was called in to go nurse her. Her latch was perfect, she nursed for quite a while. I finally believed that she was going to be OK. She stayed in the nursery to keep an eye on her levels for most of the day, but I went in every couple of hours to nurse her again and to cuddle her. She was moved into my room around 3:30 or 4pm. We were finally able to leave the hospital at 10am the next day.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Baby Rose Princess born 11/28 at 1:39pm weighing 7lb 14oz laboured for 10 hrs start to finish! Im so in love :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







20151128_153141-1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aley28

Congratulations Trying!! :cloud9:


----------



## lomelindi17

Congratulations!! Beautiful girl!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## TexMel

Aley, that definitely sounds very scary but I am so glad she and you are both healthy and doing well now! My induction all happened in a very different order and I am 99% convinced it is why I had to have a c section. After a failed 12 hour course of cervidil, they decided to go ahead and start pitocin anyway at 7am. Then an hour after they started pitocin, I was still not even dilated to a 1, they came and broke my water (around 8:15am). Contractions started regularly and started gaining intensity. The anesthesiologist came in around 10:30 and said she had a full workload of c sections scheduled that day, so if I wanted an epidural either do it then or I'd have to wait a while when I decided I was ready, so I went ahead and got it around 11am. They did bring in the peanut ball and kept moving my body to different positions to try to help things along, but by 4pm, one girl told me I was at a 3 and the other one an hour later said really more like 2.5. By 4:30pm, though, Austin's heart rate started to drop with each contraction. And the internal monitor we had on his head was telling us he had an irregular heartbeat. The nurses all ran around for 30 minutes worried about his irregular heartbeat and trying to prep me mentally for the doctor to recommend a c section. And finally I moved my legs to a different position and the heartbeat irregularity just went away. It was a problem with the lead on my thighs all along. But, his heart rate was still dropping with each contraction, which was definitely still a problem. My doctor had been texting with me all day (unbeknownst to the nurses) so I already knew what she wanted to do. By the time she got there at 5:30pm, I was all prepped and we had told our families what was going on. My husband was white as a ghost and I thought he was going to faint, but I was strangely peaceful about it. I knew it needed to be done and I wanted to be holding my baby. In the OR, I was the one that kept reassuring HIM that all was ok. I even corrected the nurses on one of the meds they said I was on (I'm a pharmacist). My c section ended up taking over an hour due to blood loss associated with my anterior placenta (I guess they cut right into it and we're not expecting it), so I didn't get to hold my little boy and nurse him until about an hour and 15 min later, but he was healthy and doing great and that is all that mattered. The 19 family members that had gathered in the waiting room all got a chance to come back and hold him for about 30 seconds each before we sent them all on their way for the night. We finally got transferred to our postpartum room around 10pm, and I got the go ahead to eat. My husband went and got us food, we nursed the baby and sent him to the nursery for a couple hours of sleep. Those couple hours were short lived, though, as they started calling "code gray" and then "code black" on the overhead speakers. A nurse then ran into my room, clearly frazzled, and started saying "we've gotta go, you've gotta get out of here!" I was still mostly numb below my waist (less than 12 hrs post-op) and had a catheter, so all of these nurses ran in and pushed my bed into the hallway and we woke up my husband. Turns out a tornado was passing over the hospital right then, it touched down a few miles past the hospital. I cried for a few minutes when they put me in the hall (with all the other new parents) bc they had my baby half way across the hospital in the nursery, but that ended up being their design. They came and got the rest of the babies off the floor and had them all together in the safer nursery. We got to go back to the room after about 30 min and got maybe 45 more minutes of sleep before they brought the baby back to us and started getting me ready to get out of bed (around 5:30am). It was such a crazy first night that I will never forget!!

It's so hard to believe a month has already gone by! As a first time mom, I cried yesterday when my little guy hit 2 weeks! Where does the time go? And he's already changing and growing so fast!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Big hugs Texmel & Aley xx


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

*Hugs to all the ladies here- both the ones I know from our group and all the others*


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

How is everyone and their lo? I'm fine and healing nicely and baby Rose is fine except she has a milk allergy and is quite gassy and spits up. She also does this thing where she swallows air and chokes on her saliva sometimes its really scary :( Other than that we're good and I'm still so elated to be a mummy again of such a beautiful little girl <3 <3 <3


----------



## missmayhem

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas 



I've had a hell of a time it appear Eday had contracted scarlet fever and was a very very unwell boy. Nearly admitted for failure to thrive but at the last minute he turned a corner and started to put on weight 

He's finally putting weight on and feeding well. I've managed to get him back to breast however he is now refusing the bottle so my plans of back to the gym have fallen through!! Looking to get a jogging buggy instead. Anybody recommend?


----------



## Maries_s

Hello!! 
I was wonder how you girls are doing since you gave birth?


----------



## aley28

Maries_s said:


> Hello!!
> I was wonder how you girls are doing since you gave birth?

Oh my goodness!!
My little Zoey is six months old today. :cloud9: She's such a fabulous little addition to our family. My older boys ADORE her, my husband is insanely in love and overprotective of her, and I am just really enjoying having things that are pretty and soft over rough and tumble and dirty. :haha:

She's sitting and just started eating some foods, and still breastfeeding like a little chub. :cloud9:

Six months in... and I keep thinking about all those years that I spent wanting her with every fiber of my heart... and I am so, so happy that she's here. She was worth the fight, and she completes me in a way that I never realized was possible. :cloud9:

.........now the fight is to get DH to get a Vasectomy, because I am soooo ready to be done with babies, and contraception. :winkwink: (though sometimes I do think... "maybe just one more..." :dohh:)


----------



## Maries_s

I'm so happy to hear from you! She is sitting already?! She is getting big! I just could encourage Emillie to roll over last Sunday. So glad that Big brothers loves Zoey. 
I'm still nursing my baby girl but she's also started solid food too. DH and I've been thinking about TTC our second but I'm still not sure about it. I want my babies be closer in age but still not sure how closer... :haha: 
BTW my LO celebrated his six month yesterday! Happy six months Zoey!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hello everyone!!! My little girl just turned 8 months old! Time is flying by! I am still nursing and she is eating solids as well! I hope everyone is having a good time with their LO's!! My daughter has two teeth too and is hit ting the wonderful 8-10 month sleep regression!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolecchi said:


> Hello everyone!!! My little girl just turned 8 months old! Time is flying by! I am still nursing and she is eating solids as well! I hope everyone is having a good time with their LO's!! My daughter has two teeth too and is hit ting the wonderful 8-10 month sleep regression!!

HI! Bryce will be 9 months soon! Time sure is flying by:cloud9: I'm also still nursing and he's eating solids. He has two bottom teeth also. Bryce still wakes up every 2 hours on average, sometimes less than that and on a rare occasion i'll get a 3 hour stretch. I have NO IDEA how I'm still functioning :haha:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy-Aww maybe it's a growth spurt? Hopefully he will let you sleep more soon! Mama needs her rest!!! I am starting to notice my milk supply is dropping and it's making me nervous because I really want to make it to a year!! My husband and I want a 3rd but I want to lose like 15 more pounds but I am having trouble so I think the stress of trying to lose weight is hurting my supply, but i'll just keep pumping and nursing lol!


----------



## Maries_s

Hi girls! Glad to hear from you! 
My LO is going to be 9 months next Monday. Time really goes fast! No tooth here! But but I noticed today that they're coming soon?! She is eating solid and I'm still breastfeeding her. 
Amcolecchi: did you ever tried fenugreek for your milk supply?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Maries-No I haven't but I will try! But this is so weird, all of a sudden I am starting to produce more! I am not sure what happened haha! And don't worry about the tooth. My son didn't get his first tooth till he was 13 months old!!

This is tmi but has anyone's period returned? I do not have mine yet and she will be 9 months next week. I had mine by now with my son. We want to start trying again in the next few months but I am not sure when I am ovulating lol!


----------



## Maries_s

Amcolecchi said:


> Maries-No I haven't but I will try! But this is so weird, all of a sudden I am starting to produce more! I am not sure what happened haha! And don't worry about the tooth. My son didn't get his first tooth till he was 13 months old!!
> 
> This is tmi but has anyone's period returned? I do not have mine yet and she will be 9 months next week. I had mine by now with my son. We want to start trying again in the next few months but I am not sure when I am ovulating lol!

Surprisingly after I commented here my LO started to teething. She didn't bother at all thanks God because 2 teeth came out at the same time. Also she is trying to crawl and she stands up in the bath tub. :dohh:
Glad your milk production returned! 
My period returned in February my first cycle last 101 days, now is regulating to 34CD. I which my period never return so you're lucky! Also your are so lucky to start thinking in TTC, husband and I had day's that wanted to try and other that don't. Still we currently are NTNP so will see.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Wow that is awesome she gave you no trouble!! My son was like that too, he had no problems teething. Now, my daughter is a totally different story HAHAHA

Ya, my period was so weird with my son too! I would have one and then the next one wouldn't come for like 3-4 months! I did get pregnant though when my son was 10 months old even tho I was not regular, so you could still get pregnant!

Well we are starting to try but let me tell you we just started having sex again and like you said we always say we are going to do it and something comes up. Kids wake up, or just tired lol! So we aren't trying too often and we do not prevent as well. I would like to lose 15 more pounds and be pre-pregnancy weight like I was with my son (I didn't lose it all when I got pregnant with my daughter) so we shall see!


----------



## Mimzy3

My period didn't come back till I stopped breastfeeding, when my son was 14 months old. I had a period in Nov., Dec., Jan,. then got pregnant :haha:

And I don't think its a growth spurt why my little guy isn't sleeping unless he's in a never ending growth spurt LOL 

Bryce is crawling and pulling up to standing too! The time sure does fly bye. We're done, two is good for us. We aren't using any sort of birth control and we are active. But I'm just assuming I won't get my period back till I stop again.... which is risky so I guess we could end up with another :dohh: Right now I'm totally saying we are done I think because I'm still not sleeping and he still ends up in bed with me every night so I could not imagine having another baby. DH is serious about being done though he wants to get a vasectomy.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Mimzy-I got pregnant with my daughter while breastfeeding my son and I had no periods, so be careful!!! It definitely can happen lol and ya it's hard to imagine more kids when the ones you have aren't sleeping! My son is going thru this phase where he starts in his room but by like 3-5 a.m. he comes in to our room and crawls into bed with us but goes back to bed right away. I am hoping it's just a phase. He is almost 2.5 BUT everyone says to enjoy it because before you know it they will be teenagers and want nothing to do with us! So I just try to tell myself that lol


----------

